# Als Mountainbiker im Deutschen Alpenverein (DAV) - austreten oder drinbleiben?



## homerjay (1. März 2021)

Zugegeben, ich konnte es als langjähriges Alpenvereinsmitglied erst mal nicht glauben, aber es scheint wohl in der Tat so gewesen zu sein, dass der Deutsche Alpenverein am Zustandekommen der am 19.12.2020 veröffentlichten Verwaltungsvorschrift zum Vollzug des bayerischen Naturschutzgesetzes mitgewirkt hat. Insbesondere wurde wohl der vermeintlich objektive Kriterienkatalog zur Beurteilung der Wegeignung auf Betreiben des Alpenvereins mit aufgenommen. Diese Vorschrift wird zukünftig für eine Vielzahl von Sperrungen durch Behörden und Grundstückseigentümer herangezogen werden und kann gleichzeitig auch die Grundlage zivilrechtlicher Unterlassungsklagen von Grundstückseigentümern gegen Mountainbiker sein.

Dass sich der Alpenverein jetzt nun auch weigert, gemeinsam mit anderen Verbänden, gegen diese Verwaltungsvorschrift vorzugehen, ist allerdings auch folgerichtig, denn wer kritisiert schon gern das eigene Werk.

Dass der Alpenverein allerdings 250.000 € Steuergelder kassiert hat um ein Pilotprojekt zum Mountainbiken im bayerischen Alpenraum voranzutreiben während er nunmehr gleichzeitig hinter den Kulissen dieses Projekt hintertreibt, ärgert mich nicht nur als Mountainbiker sondern auch als Steuerzahler.

Ich bin also drauf und dran nach über 30 Jahren meine Familienmitgliedschaft im Alpenverein zu kündigen.

Wie seht Ihr das?

Edit: In der DIMB bin ich schon eine Zeitlang.


----------



## Ride_With_Love (1. März 2021)

Ich denke nicht, dass der Alpenverein die Interessen der Mountainbiker adäquat vertritt und bin deshalb aus- und beim DIMB eingetreten. Ist mir als langjähriges DAV-Mitglied auch sehr schwer gefallen, da der DAV letztendlich auch sehr viel in die Infrastruktur und in den Betrieb investiert.

Ist am Ende halt leider doch ein alter, weißer Wanderbärli-Verein der mE zunehmend weniger richtige Antworten auf eine Vielzahl alpiner Herausforderungen findet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (1. März 2021)

Stehe vor der gleichen Entscheidung. Denke werde auch aus dem DAV raus und stattdessen zusätzlich zum Augsburger MTB Verein in die DIMB.


----------



## dertutnix (1. März 2021)

meine/unsere Kündigung geht demnächst raus, leider wurde der Beitrag 2021 bereits abgebucht. Künftig werde ich die 150 € dann für Wegeunterhalt direkt investieren. Unabhängig von der Haltung MTB sehe ich den DAV in einigen anderen Bereichen (DAV Summit Club, Engagement im Leistungssport, Olympiakader) seit Jahren kritisch und daher ist der Austritt überfällig.


----------



## SJ-Alex (1. März 2021)

Mir gehts ähnlich - bin schon seit meiner Kindheit im DAV, aber das was sich dieser Verein zuletzt geleistet hat, passt nicht mehr zu meinem Hobby Mountainbiken und deswegen werde auch ich nach XX-Jahren meine Mitgliedschaft (leider erst für 2022) kündigen. Beim DIMB fühle ich mich besser vertreten und bin deswegen seit diesem Jahr auch mit dabei.


----------



## nosaint77 (1. März 2021)

Vorweg, ich bin nie Mitglied beim DAV gewesen, bin nur in der DIMB organisiert. Soweit ich das als Außenstehender verstehe, hat der DAV intern zwei Konfliktparteien die sie zähmen müssen, daher kam dann so ne Wurst bei raus. In der aktuellen Bike steht noch ein Interview mit der DAV drin. Hab jetzt den genauen Wortlaut nicht mehr im Kopf, aber so Pi mal Daumen: die sind mit einigen Punkten in der Verwaltungsvorschrift nicht einverstanden und fordern Nachbesserung. IMHO hat der DAV Angst vor Mitgliederschwund und will mit konfusem Handeln schlimmeres verhindern. Also wenn deine Interessen sich nur als MTBer mit der DAV überschneiden, dann wäre durchaus ein austreten und zur DIMB wechseln denkbar…


----------



## pseudosportler (1. März 2021)

Beim Kündigungsschreiben aber bitte auch den Grund angeben, sonst hilft der Austritt nicht wirklich.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Grossvater (1. März 2021)

Grundsätzlich bin ich bei Euch was den Austritt anbelangt. Was da jetzt lief, zeigt nmV schon deutlich wo deren Zielgruppe liegt.
Vielleicht wär aber grad das Gegenteil besser, also wenn möglichst viele Biker eintreten würden - und dann von innen Einfluss nehmen.


----------



## cxfahrer (1. März 2021)

Grossvater schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich bin ich bei Euch was den Austritt anbelangt. Was da jetzt lief, zeigt nmV schon deutlich wo deren Zielgruppe liegt.
> Vielleicht wär aber grad das Gegenteil besser, also wenn möglichst viele Biker eintreten würden - und dann von innen Einfluss nehmen.


"Marsch durch die Institutionen" hiess das mal. Nur so sei das Schweinesystem zu stoppen, sagte man. 

Ich warte noch darauf, dass massenhaft Freerider in den NABU eintreten.


----------



## dertutnix (1. März 2021)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> "Marsch durch die Institutionen"...


funktioniert immer dann, wenn die dort Eintretenden sich auch aktiv einbringen und etwa Ämter anstreben/übernehmen. Das Beitreten und etwa Beitragszahlen alleine bewirkt nichts. Wenn ich mir die Freude der Mountainbiker am aktiven Einbringen bewerte, dann sehe ich für diesen Marsch schwarz...


----------



## aufgehts (1. März 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> "Heute ist das Mountainbiken eine eigene Disziplin, allein im Alpenverein biken rund 400.000 Mitglieder."
> Quelle: DAV


Allerdings hat diese Anzahl immer noch eine ,,kleine,, Stimme. Der DAV wird immer noch hauptsächlich von Älteren, Konservativen vertreten. Es gibt diverse Diskussionen,  Entscheidungen pro MTB bleiben Mangelware. 
Bin selbst Mitglied im DAV.
Alpinklettern, Skitouren ,Hochtouren .
Ebenso in der Dimp,
Bike bereits seit ca 25 Jahren. 
Der Druck auf die Entscheidungsträger nimmt zu, es geht leider ziemlich langsam.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chiemgaudrifter (1. März 2021)

Hmm, der DAV war anfangs als Gast wie auch die DIMB beteiligt. Änderungsvorschläge seitens des DAV (und der DIMB) wurden im folgenden, nicht öffentlichen Verfahren nicht berücksichtigt. Deshalb gibt es m.M. überhaupt keine Verantwortung des DAV an dem Ergebnis, gegen das der DAV ja auch vorgeht.

Deshalb wäre es schon schön, wenn Du etwas mehr Butter zu Deinen Behauptungen tun könntest - unabhängig davon, ob man nun austritt oder nicht.

Und welcher Weg am Ende erfolgreich sein wird, weiß keiner. Prinzipiell finde ich es nicht verkehrt, wenn man Kontakte ins Ministerium nutzen möchte. Insgesamt finde ich das wenig transparente Verhalten auf allen Seiten sehr traurig....


----------



## Sandheide (1. März 2021)

Chiemgaudrifter schrieb:


> Deshalb gibt es m.M. überhaupt keine Verantwortung des DAV an dem Ergebnis, gegen das der DAV ja auch vorgeht.







Quelle: Bike Interview mit Hanspeter Mair DAV


----------



## Magnacus (1. März 2021)

Ich bleibe Mitglied.
MTB ist ein Hobby, das in den vergangenen Jahren meine sportlichen Aktivitäten massiv erweitert hat.
Dennoch bin ich als Bergsteiger und Kletterer sehr viel und weit unterwegs. Die Infrastruktur ist gigantisch gut. Das überwiegt. 

Es gibt Hütten, die wollen den Tourismus mit dem Rad nicht, andere können gar nicht genug davon bekommen....
Entzündet hat sich vieles an dem boomenden Trend mit dem E-MTB.
Ich kann die Bergrettung verstehen, dass die keine Lust mehr haben unerfahrene E-MTB Fahrer von den Hütten abzuholen, weil die sich nicht mehr trauen bergab zu fahren.
Als Bergsteiger unterstütze ich das sogar. Die Rettung von in Not geratenen Wanderer, Bergsteiger, Kletterer, etc. hat Vorrang von ängstlichen und technisch unbegabten Sonntagausflüglern mit dem (Leih-) E-MTB.

Letzten Sommer auf der Falkenhütte hab ich das Drama live miterlebt.
Null Kondition, null Erfahrung, null Vorbereitung, aber im hochalpinen Gelände unterwegs.
Beinahe unfreundlich hat der Wirt reagiert, nachdem er aufgefordert wurde Taxi zu spielen.
Ich fand's lustig und traurig gleichermaßen.
Beim Karwendelhaus nebenan nutzt man den Umstand inzwischen mit dem Taxiunternehmen aus Scharnitz aus: 100€ pro Person und Abfahrt per Taxi. 
Lt. Hüttenwirt in der Hochsaison bis zu zwei Fahrten am Tag mit jeweils 5 Personen. Lohnt sich offensichtlich.
Die Bergwacht nimmt manchmal sogar noch mehr €. Die Rechnung kommt immer erst danach ins Haus geflattert.
Dem Ketterer, der in der Wand hängt und Hilfe braucht nützt das allerdings nicht, wenn die Retter für viel Geld Taxi spielen.

Das brennt sich irgendwie in die Köpfe der Leute ein. Hütten und Bergdörfer sind oft eingeschworene Gemeinden. Der Lobbyismus ist dann das nötige Salz in der Suppe. Zack sind wir (MTBler) alle im selben Topf.
Der Ruf Wege zu sperren war schon länger da....

Regional lässt sich der Stress mit den Einheimischen eingrenzen. Alles um Garmisch herum ist purer Horror.
Im Allgäu und im Chiemgau hab ich noch nie negative Erfahrungen gesammelt.
Hat hier jemand ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## xrated (1. März 2021)

homerjay schrieb:


> Zugegeben, ich konnte es als langjähriges Alpenvereinsmitglied erst mal nicht glauben, aber es scheint wohl in der Tat so gewesen zu sein, dass der Deutsche Alpenverein am Zustandekommen der am 19.12.2020 veröffentlichten Verwaltungsvorschrift zum Vollzug des bayerischen Naturschutzgesetzes mitgewirkt hat. Insbesondere wurde wohl der vermeintlich objektive Kriterienkatalog zur Beurteilung der Wegeignung auf Betreiben des Alpenvereins mit aufgenommen.



Wo steht das? Was meinst du mit "auf Betreiben" ?


----------



## Sandheide (1. März 2021)

Magnacus schrieb:


> Ich kann die Bergrettung verstehen, dass die keine Lust mehr haben unerfahrene E-MTB Fahrer von den Hütten abzuholen, weil die sich nicht mehr trauen bergab zu fahren.


Die werden dann aber heimlich runtergeholt das die "vielen" die Statistik nicht zerstören oder?


----------



## xrated (1. März 2021)

Das mit den eBikes ist wieder diese typische Pauschalargumentation der Gegner wie sie typischerweise auch bei rechtspopulistischen Parteien auftritt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veggieknödel (1. März 2021)

Das Thema ist Komplex, und wird sich auch nicht schnell lösen lassen.  Ich sage jetzt mal provokant: da ich gerne in den Alpen und der Natur bin bleib ich im DAV.


----------



## aufgehts (1. März 2021)

Veggieknödel schrieb:


> Das Thema ist Komplex, und wird sich auch nicht schnell lösen lassen.  Ich sage jetzt mal provokant: da ich gerne in den Alpen und der Natur bin bleib ich im DAV.



Ein Austritt steht für mich auch nicht an.
Die klassischen ,,Rotsocken,, sterben aus, jüngere Alternativen,  wie zb alpines Biken werden immer mehr gefragt.
Die ,, Bremser,, im DAV können das nicht aufhalten.
Ein echter Konflikt ist/wird das Thema  E Biker in den Alpen.....


----------



## Deleted 124581 (1. März 2021)

xrated schrieb:


> Das mit den eBikes ist wieder diese typische Pauschalargumentation der Gegner wie sie typischerweise auch bei rechtspopulistischen Parteien auftritt.


Nein, ist es nicht....ich kann das nur bestätigen, ähnliche Beobachtungen musste ich vergangenes Jahr auf der Plätzwiese, der Fannes und auf dem Strickberg (Sivestertal) machen....


----------



## xrated (1. März 2021)

Das hat mit der Thematik überhaupt nichts zu tun und ist nur ein Argument um in Nebenkriegsschauplätzen abzudriften und Ablenkung zu erzeugen. Genauso wie die angebliche Naturzerstörung durch MTB die immer gern angeführt wird oder das alle MTBler grundsätzlich rücksichtslose Raser sind die auf die Wanderer draufhalten.


----------



## monaco.bici (1. März 2021)

Beim DAV seid Ihr erst mal Mitglied in einer Sektion, das sind eigenständige Vereine mit einem Hauptverband, genau wie bei allen anderen Sportarten - das lässt sich nun wirklich nicht mit der DIMB Vergleichen. Ich bin im Vorstand von einer kleinen Sektion, wir betreuen bei uns im Leitzachtal ein gar nicht so kleines Wegenetz. Welches Wegenetz betreut die DIMB? Da bin bei der DIMB gerne Mitglied, quasi als Spende, weil Angebote von der DIMB gibt es bei uns nicht. Ich geh auch Klettern, Skitouren, bin gerne auf Hütten. Die Stimmungsmache gegen den DAV hier finde nicht lösungsorientiert. Letztlich kann jeder selbst entscheiden welche Vereine passen. Wenn die DIMB un die Ecke eine tolle Jugend-Bike-Gruppe hat - perfekt. Bei uns in der Region sind es bisher nur wir DAVler die Bergsport-Angebote (Touren / Kurse) für Kinder und Familien machen...


----------



## scratch_a (1. März 2021)

monaco.bici schrieb:


> Beim DAV seid Ihr erst mal Mitglied in einer Sektion, das sind eigenständige Vereine mit einem Hauptverband, genau wie bei allen anderen Sportarten - das lässt sich nun wirklich nicht mit der DIMB Vergleichen. Ich bin im Vorstand von einer kleinen Sektion, wir betreuen bei uns im Leitzachtal ein gar nicht so kleines Wegenetz. Welches Wegenetz betreut die DIMB? Da bin bei der DIMB gerne Mitglied, quasi als Spende, weil Angebote von der DIMB gibt es bei uns nicht. Ich geh auch Klettern, Skitouren, bin gerne auf Hütten. *Die Stimmungsmache gegen den DAV hier finde nicht lösungsorientiert*. Letztlich kann jeder selbst entscheiden welche Vereine passen. Wenn die DIMB un die Ecke eine tolle Jugend-Bike-Gruppe hat - perfekt. Bei uns in der Region sind es bisher nur wir DAVler die Bergsport-Angebote (Touren / Kurse) für Kinder und Familien machen...



Ja, damit magst du vielleicht recht haben. Auch glaube ich dir gerne, dass die Sektionen regional sehr viel leisten und die Alternativen regional äußerst begrenzt sind.

Allerdings hat sich der DAV-Hauptverband anscheinend in letzter Zeit nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert. Im entsprechenden Thread wurde um "Aufklärung" gebeten. Meines Wissens nach ist bis heute keine Erklärung gekommen, warum so manches sehr "ungünstig" verlaufen/falsch angekommen/falsch aufgefasst worden ist, obwohl sich entsprechende Personen ja gemeldet haben. 
Und jetzt das Interview in der Bike, bei dem ich auch wirklich stutzig geworden bin, ob der DAV möglicherweise selbst dazu beigetragen hat, dass die Verordnung in Bayern so verfasst wurde. Man bekommt einfach das Gefühl, dass hier mit sehr versteckten Karten gespielt wird und man im Hintergrund versucht, die Interessen der Wanderer priorisiert zu schützen und die Biker mit halbgaren Kompromissen bei Laune zu halten. Kann mich auch täuschen, bin aber sehr gespannt, wie sich das entwickelt.

Wie viel Einfluss haben die einzelnen Sektionen auf den Hauptverband? Können die in eine bestimmte Richtung etwas Druck ausüben? Oder wird man da gar nicht gehört/wahrgenommen? Wie könnte also für dich als DAV-Mitglied ein lösungsorientierter Ansatz aussehen?


----------



## Mike44 (2. März 2021)

Magnacus schrieb:


> Ich bleibe Mitglied.
> MTB ist ein Hobby, das in den vergangenen Jahren meine sportlichen Aktivitäten massiv erweitert hat.
> Dennoch bin ich als Bergsteiger und Kletterer sehr viel und weit unterwegs. Die Infrastruktur ist gigantisch gut. Das überwiegt.
> 
> ...


Sorry als Kletterer solltest du da erst recht austreten wenn es dir um Menschen in den Bergen geht die Konditionell und technisch dort nichts zu suchen haben.

So ist der DAV nicht unwesentlich daran beteiligt  Klettersteige als Einsteiger und Familienfreundlich zu propagieren.
Und bewirbt mit genau diesen Worten neue Klettersteige die nah an DAV Hütten gelegen sind um u.a Kurse zu vermarkten und Neumitglieder zu werben.

Richtig ist aber das Klettersteige die zwar einfachste Form des Alpinen  Kletterns sind und anders als beim Freiklettern die Sicherung eigentlich nur eine Notsicherung ist die zwar vor dem Absturz aber nicht vor Verletzungen schütz. Kann sie auch gar nicht so wie sie Funktioniert.

*Auch ist die Zunahme an Überforderten Klettersteiggehern die Mental oder körperlich nicht in der Lage sind weiter zu klettern weit problematischer für die Einsatzsituation der Bergwacht wie bei E-Bikern die sich übernommen haben.*

Deren Rettung ist in der Regel wesentlich aufwendiger sals ein paar überforderte E-MTB´ler talwärts zu bekommen. Zumal sich da ja wohl schon die ein oder ander lukrative Shuttleeinnahmequelle bietet. Zumindest da wo es wohl häufiger vorkommt.

Auch wenn man die Einsatz und Unfallstatistiken der Bewacht liest ist da das neue Hauptproblem der Klettersteig.

Hier zeigt sich halt wieder das Outdoor Trend ist, aber viele Leute nicht bereit sind auch den Preis dafür zu bezahlen. Der ist aber in erster Linie nicht Geld hinzulegen, sondern sich mit dem jeweiligen Sport, seiner Technik und Konditionellen Anforderung auseinanderzusetzen.

Und hier zeigt sich auch das wahre Gesicht des Alpenvereins, das hier häufig Geld und im Trend letztendlich das ist was zählt. Den Trend bedeutet mehr Mitglieder, mehr Mitglieder heißt mehr Geld und Einfluss.

Wenn MTB in den Alpen wirklich eine starke Lobby bilden will bzw. überhaupt ein Chance hat das zu tun dann nicht ohne Einigkeit mit den E-Bikes.
Letztendlich ist nicht das E-Bike das Problem sondern einige unbedarfte die sich überfordern.
Aber auch hier muss man sehen, dass das in der Regel nicht der ist der damit Zuhause rum fährt, sondern der der es ausleiht.
Der bringt aber der Gemeinde Geld in die Kasse im Gegensatz zu dem der am Wo 2 Std. Auto fährt,  den Berg hoch radelt und runterheizt und wieder Heim fährt.
Weil was zum einen gebraucht wird um Interessen durchzusetzen sind  viele Leute und zum andern auch das Interesse der Region hier aktiv zu werde. Das Interesse bedeutet aber Einnahmen und die kommen u.a über den Verleih, und organisierte Touren die so mit dem MTB gar nicht möglich währen.
Den was der Fremdenverkehrsverein will ist das seine Region attraktiv  ist, und das ist sie letztendlich über die Aktionen, die sie anbietet.
Und da die Kletterer(da haben sie Glück) zusammen mit den Wanderern geführt werden ist das einfach die stärkste Lobby.

Viel deutlicher wo der Schwerpunkt sitzt hätte der Alpenverein nicht zeigen können.


----------



## bronks (2. März 2021)

Mike44 schrieb:


> Und da die Kletterer(da haben sie Glück) ...


Ich bin zum letzten Jahreswechsel nach 17 Jahren Mitgliedschaft ausgetreten, weil ich es nicht für förderlich halte, wie der DAV mit dem Klettersport umgeht. Um genau zu sein mit dem Sportklettern und Bouldern.


----------



## homerjay (2. März 2021)

xrated schrieb:


> Wo steht das? Was meinst du mit "auf Betreiben" ?


Das steht in dem bereits zitierten Interview in der neuen "bike".
Am Ende des Interviews spricht sich der Herr Mair vom DAV dann auch noch dafür aus, manche Trails für Biker zu bestimmten Zeiten zu sperren.

Edit: In dieser Präsentation von Herrn Dr. Weber vom DAV ist die Verordnung ja schon teilweise vorformuliert:


			http://www.alpwirtschaft.de/app/download/5822383442/Pr%C3%A4sentationen+Weber+Reich+MTB+und+Wegeeignung.pdf


----------



## homerjay (2. März 2021)

monaco.bici schrieb:


> Beim DAV seid Ihr erst mal Mitglied in einer Sektion, das sind eigenständige Vereine mit einem Hauptverband, genau wie bei allen anderen Sportarten - das lässt sich nun wirklich nicht mit der DIMB Vergleichen. Ich bin im Vorstand von einer kleinen Sektion, wir betreuen bei uns im Leitzachtal ein gar nicht so kleines Wegenetz. Welches Wegenetz betreut die DIMB? Da bin bei der DIMB gerne Mitglied, quasi als Spende, weil Angebote von der DIMB gibt es bei uns nicht. Ich geh auch Klettern, Skitouren, bin gerne auf Hütten. Die Stimmungsmache gegen den DAV hier finde nicht lösungsorientiert. Letztlich kann jeder selbst entscheiden welche Vereine passen. Wenn die DIMB un die Ecke eine tolle Jugend-Bike-Gruppe hat - perfekt. Bei uns in der Region sind es bisher nur wir DAVler die Bergsport-Angebote (Touren / Kurse) für Kinder und Familien machen...


Es gibt aber auch Alpenvereinssektionen, in denen das Thema Mountainbike eher stiefmütterlich behandelt wird oder die den Mountainbiken kann sogar ablehnend gegenüberstehen. Hat Deine Sektion im Hinblick auf die jüngste Entwicklung bereits beim Hauptverband nachgefragt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxito (2. März 2021)

ich verstehe die Perspektive hier nicht. Wenn der DAV nicht genügend die Interessen von MTB-Fahrern vertritt, ist das nicht eher ein Grund für möglichst viele MTB Fahrer einzutreten?
Der DAV beherrscht die hohe Kunst, ganz viel von Naturschutz zu sprechen und gleichzeitig weitläufige Naturräume für die Massen zu öffnen, Hütten zu bauen und möglichst nahe Wanderparkplätze anzubieten. Und für MTB-Fahrer besonders interessant, nahezu alle Wege in den Alpen werden vom DAV unterhalten.


----------



## JensDey (2. März 2021)

maxito schrieb:


> ich verstehe die Perspektive hier nicht. Wenn der DAV nicht genügend die Interessen von MTB-Fahrern vertritt, ist das nicht eher ein Grund für möglichst viele MTB Fahrer einzutreten?


Wie vorher schon mal geschrieben wurde, nur, wenn die neune Mitglieder auch aktiv werden. Ansonsten ist das Signal:"wir alten Säcke* machen alles richtig."

*soll keine Beleidigung sein, sondern nur die üblichen Machtverhältnisse in alten Vereinen aufzeigen.
Wir nicht ganz soalten und noch deutlich jüngeren haben zu wenig Interesse an Vereinen und deren Arbeit im allgemeinen.


----------



## nosaint77 (2. März 2021)

Der ADAC hat auch ein tolles Pannenhilfenetzwerk aufgebaut, aber trotzdem bin ich schon vor langer Zeit ausgetreten. Hauptgrund war, da sie sich damals gegen Tempolimit 130 auf den deutschen Autobahnen ausgesprochen haben. Das mag jetzt ein für den ein oder anderen trivialer Grund gewesen sein, aber sowas honoriere ich nicht mit einer Mitgliedschaft. Minimierung des Unfallrisikos und besserer Umweltschutz sind für mich wichtiger, als Narrenfreiheit. Das die Politik hier auch nichts bewegen kann, zeigt wieder einmal mehr, das sie auf Wählerstimmen angewiesen sind. Geht doch den Vereinen nicht viel anders, da zählen die Mitgliederstimmen.

P.S. Und die Treppenliftwerbung ging mir auch auf den Zeiger... ich bin doch kein eBiker


----------



## homerjay (2. März 2021)

Hier noch mehr zur Rolle des DAV (bzw. dessen Vizepräsidenten):





__





						DAV Augsburg - „Runder Tisch“ zum Volksbegehren Artenvielfalt
					

„Runder Tisch“ zum Volksbegehren Artenvielfalt




					www.dav-augsburg.de
				




Ich hoffe, der Link führt direkt zur Stellungnahme:






						Verein zum Schutz der Bergwelt
					

Der Verein hat sich den Schutz der Alpenpflanzen und Alpentiere und darüber hinaus der Bergwelt in Ihrer Gesamtheit vor beeinträchtigenden und zerstörenden Eingriffen zur Aufgabe gemacht.




					www.vzsb.de
				




Edit: Hier steht es noch etwas konkreter:



			http://www.alpwirtschaft.de/app/download/5822382974/Ergebnisse+AG+MTB+und+Wegeeignung_final.pdf


----------



## ciao heiko (2. März 2021)

Dieser BR Filmbeitrag 2019 nach 35 Sekunden lies auch schon erahnen, auf was es herauslaufen wird. Da spricht der Vorsitzende des DAV Sektion München, dass es Reglementierungen für ALLE Mountainbiker geben wird.





Das war auch dann ein Beitrag im E-MTB-News Forum








						E-MTB im alpinen Gebirge: Droht ein Fahrverbot in den Alpen? – eMTB-News.de
					

Der MTB-Boom, egal ob mit oder ohne Motor, ist ungebrochen und für einige Grundbesitzer, Landwirte, Anwohner oder Wanderer zu viel Muss man tatsächlich über Fahrverbote diskutieren?




					www.emtb-news.de
				




Die Äußerung des Vorsitzenden wurde dann zwar später als seine persönliche Meinung von der Sektion bezeichnet.

Aber wir sehen ja wo wir gelandet sind.


----------



## xrated (2. März 2021)

Der hat sich verplappert und dann wurde versucht das grade zu biegen und auf eBikes abzuwälzen. Aber es zeigt wohl recht deutlich welche Ziele die wirklich haben. Oder glaubt ihr wirklich das Gesetze zwischen Motor und ohne unterscheiden?


----------



## Mike44 (2. März 2021)

maxito schrieb:


> ch verstehe die Perspektive hier nicht. Wenn der DAV nicht genügend die Interessen von MTB-Fahrern vertritt, ist das nicht eher ein Grund für möglichst viele MTB Fahrer einzutreten?


Die Idee einer "feindlichen Übernahme" ist grundsätzlich gut  
Aber frag mal Wiedeking wie das ist, wenn du dann doch nicht genügend Power im Hintergrund hast

Ich denke da werden sich die MTB´ler am DAV die Zähne ausbeißen.


----------



## aufgehts (2. März 2021)

Mike44 schrieb:


> Ich denke da werden sich die MTB´ler am DAV die Zähne ausbeißen.



Mittelfristig werden die Alten  Betonköpfe aussterben. 
Der Druck steigt automatisch, weil die Sektionen bereits jetzt Nachwuchsprobleme haben.


----------



## mw.dd (2. März 2021)

xrated schrieb:


> Oder glaubt ihr wirklich das Gesetze zwischen Motor und ohne unterscheiden?


Ja, das wäre im Betretungsrecht leicht zu regeln. Jedenfalls leichter als so manch andere Reglementierungsideen (aka "MTB-Konzept"), die hier im Forum immer mal wieder breitgetreten werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veggieknödel (2. März 2021)

Der DAV ist so groß, dass er sich nicht mehr klar positionieren kann ohne den Senioren auf die Zehen zu treten. Die dimp tritt möglichst radikal auf um ihre Mitglieder mit lautem geklapper zu vertreten.  Mensch was wäre möglich wenn man sich einigen könnte...


----------



## ExcelBiker (2. März 2021)

Ein DAVler hat sich ja in einem Post gemeldet. Aufschlußreich ist der Artikel, auf den er dort verweist. In dem Artikel wird ganz offen an einer Liste für MTB-Strecken gearbeitet, unter Mithilfe des DAV. Wenn es eine Liste mit "erlaubten" Strecken geben wird, heißt das aber genauso, dass es auch eine Liste mit "verbotenen" Strecken geben wird. Das heißt, der DAV ist bereits in manchen Gebieten aktiv, um Sperrungen durchzusetzen.

Möge jeder sich seinen Teil denken, ob der DAV eine gute Vertretung für MTBler ist.


----------



## scratch_a (2. März 2021)

homerjay schrieb:


> Das steht in dem bereits zitierten Interview in der neuen "bike".
> Am Ende des Interviews spricht sich der Herr Mair vom DAV dann auch noch dafür aus, manche Trails für Biker zu bestimmten Zeiten zu sperren.
> 
> Edit: In dieser Präsentation von Herrn Dr. Weber vom DAV ist die Verordnung ja schon teilweise vorformuliert:
> ...



Puhh...Seite 20 und 22 sind schon heftig.

Welche Instanz kann objektive Kriterien festlegen, die dann allgemeingültig sein sollen?
Warum soll Steigung und Kurven ungeeignet für MTB sein? Wir machen immer wieder die Erfahrung, dass laufen schwieriger ist als fahren. Sind diese Wege also für Wanderer auch ungeeignet? Kurven sind auch meist kein Problem. Entweder man kann rumfahren/versetzen oder muss so eh absteigen und schieben.

Zum Bußgeld und Beschlagnahmung wegen befahren eines "ungeeigneten Weges" fällt mir gar nichts mehr ein. Aber jetzt weiß ich, wo der Waldbauer letztes Jahr seine "Argumente" her hatte.


----------



## ciao heiko (2. März 2021)

Veggieknödel schrieb:


> Die dimp tritt möglichst radikal auf um ihre Mitglieder mit lautem geklapper zu vertreten.


Präzisiere das bitte wo die DIMB radikal auftritt.


----------



## Lenka K. (2. März 2021)

Ein Beispiel, wie sich der DAV für seine Mitglieder "einsetzt" ("Neue Wildschutzregeln am Spitzingsee"):


			https://www.alpenverein-muenchen-oberland.de/uploads/images/kQJgb3RuRpNf0vD4Og9IGw/alpinwelt_1_21_aktuelles.pdf


----------



## Sun on Tour (2. März 2021)

"Es steht zur Diskussion, bereits in der Tourensaison 2021 einen Teil der bisherigen Wald-Wild-Schongebiete im Spitzingsee-Rotwand-Gebiet zu Schutzgebieten zu erklären, die im Winter sowie in der Balz- und Aufzuchtzeit der Birkhühner nicht betreten oder befahren werden dürfen."

Interessant; als die DIMB für den gleichen Sachverhalt neben dem geforderten Radfahrverbot auch eine entsprechende Sperrung für Fußgänger angemahnt hatte, weil sonst sowohl der naturschutzfachliche Erfolg der Maßnahme als auch die Akzeptanz bei den Radfahrern nicht gegeben sei, vertrat der DAV eine andere Auffassung. Nachzulesen in der aktuellen BIKE:

*Haben Sie ein Beispiel parat?*
Ich erinnere mich an eine Situation von früher, da forderte die DIMB auch eine Wegesperrung für Wanderer, falls der Pfad für Biker gesperrt sei. So etwas können wir als DAV nicht mittragen.


Da ist der DAV dann doch mehr Wandererlobby als Naturschutzverband.

Die Wegsperrung kam übrigens nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 331894 (3. März 2021)

Wir ueberlegen auch schon laenger aus dem DAV auszutreten, da mir die Vermarktungsschiene in die der Verein geht missfaellt.

Als Alpinist brauche ich aber eine gute Versicherung falls ich doch mal irgendwo aus dem Fels gepopelt werden muss.

Habt ihr da gute Alternativen? 
Danke schonmal fuer moegliche Antworten!


----------



## Veggieknödel (3. März 2021)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Präzisiere das bitte wo die DIMB radikal auftritt.


Das ist nur meine beschreibung dafür , dass sehr oft streng "gegen" Kompromisse gehalten wird. Also Bsp alle Wege für bike öffnen anstatt einzelne Ausnahmen von der 2m Regel zu diskutieren. 
Ich kann die Argumentation nachvollziehen, keine Frage. Andererseits wird es damit schwerer ins konstruktive verhandeln zu kommen. Das habe ich gemeint.  Und die Pointe: der DAV kommt (aufgrund seiner Größe) zum verhandeln, aber positioniert sich nicht klar für die biker....


----------



## mw.dd (3. März 2021)

Veggieknödel schrieb:


> Das ist nur meine beschreibung dafür , dass sehr oft streng "gegen" Kompromisse gehalten wird. Also Bsp alle Wege für bike öffnen anstatt einzelne Ausnahmen von der 2m Regel zu diskutieren.
> Ich kann die Argumentation nachvollziehen, keine Frage. Andererseits wird es damit schwerer ins konstruktive verhandeln zu kommen. Das habe ich gemeint.  Und die Pointe: der DAV kommt (aufgrund seiner Größe) zum verhandeln, aber positioniert sich nicht klar für die biker....


Weder der DAV noch die DIMB haben die Legitimation, irgend etwas verbindlich "zu verhandeln". Und nein, ich will keine faulen Kompromisse (die nützen eh nix), sondern einen Konsens, das Radfahrer auf allen Wegen ein Betretungsrecht genießen wie alle anderen unmotorisierten Erholungsuchenden auch.


----------



## ciao heiko (3. März 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Weder der DAV noch die DIMB haben die Legitimation, irgend etwas verbindlich "zu verhandeln".



_Die Politische Willensbildung im Speziellen bildet einen Prozess, bei dem die Meinungen und Wünsche vieler Menschen durch beauftragte oder selbst ernannte Einrichtungen zum Ausdruck gebracht werden. Dazu gehören Parteien,* Verbände* und Initiativen._




__





						Politische Willensbildung – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Die Verbände können natürlich* nicht* über die Rechtslage hinweg Vereinbarungen treffen. Aber im von @Veggieknödel  zitierten Fall, sind die Ausnahmen zur 2-Meter-Regel ja gesetzlich möglich. Die DIMB vertritt hier aber die Position, dass wir bereits bestehende Wege nicht einzeln ausweisen möchten, sondern die Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel anstreben.
Bei neu anzulegenden oder zu legalisierenden Strecken (Flowtrails etc.) unterstützen wir aber die örtlichen Vereine und Initiativen. Denn diese Strecken sehen wir als ein neues Zusatzangebot an, dass nicht mit der 2-Meter-Regel in unmittelbarem Zusammenhang steht.


----------



## Sun on Tour (3. März 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Weder der DAV noch die DIMB haben die Legitimation, irgend etwas verbindlich "zu verhandeln".





ciao heiko schrieb:


> Die Politische Willensbildung im Speziellen bildet einen Prozess,


Das sind schlicht zwei sehr unterschiedliche Dinge, die auch die DIMB entsprechend differenziert betrachtet und sich entsprechend einbringt und auch positioniert.


----------



## ExcelBiker (3. März 2021)

Veggieknödel schrieb:


> der DAV kommt (aufgrund seiner Größe) zum verhandeln


Nach den letzten Veröffentlichungen bezweifle ich, dass es an der Größe liegt. Es scheint eher daran zu liegen, dass der DAV gut zur Bayerischen Regierung vernetzt ist.

Wenn ich mir anschaue, wie groß die Gemeinschaft der Almbauern oder der Jäger ist (in absoluten Zahlen) und welchen Einfluß diese auf die Regierung haben, kann ich mir das auch nur über die entsprechende Vernetzung erklären.


----------



## mw.dd (3. März 2021)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> _Die Politische Willensbildung im Speziellen bildet einen Prozess, bei dem die Meinungen und Wünsche vieler Menschen durch beauftragte oder selbst ernannte Einrichtungen zum Ausdruck gebracht werden. Dazu gehören Parteien,* Verbände* und Initiativen._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das hat jetzt mit meiner Anmerkung zum Thema "Verhandeln" so gar nichts zu tun.

An der "politischen Willensbildung" dürft ihr im Namen Eurer Mitglieder natürlich gerne teilnehmen (in meinem nicht!). Das, was an den so genannten "Runden Tischen" oder anderen, nicht gesetzlich legitimierten Gesprächskreisen besprochen wird bindet niemanden außer die unmittelbar Anwesenden - und dass auch nur freiwillig und bis auf Widerruf.


----------



## schmitr3 (3. März 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Und nein, ich will keine faulen Kompromisse (die nützen eh nix), sondern einen Konsens, das Radfahrer auf allen Wegen ein Betretungsrecht genießen wie alle anderen unmotorisierten Erholungsuchenden auch.


Und wie gedenkst du, diesen Konsens zu erreichen? Da müssen sich zwangsläufig Leute hinsetzen, diskutieren, reden, streiten und auch verhandeln. Natürlich ist das nicht bindend, aber eben trotzdem die Grundlage, die später in bindende Gesetze überführt wird.


----------



## mw.dd (3. März 2021)

schmitr3 schrieb:


> Und wie gedenkst du, diesen Konsens zu erreichen?


Na genau in diesen schon angesprochenen Gremien die anderen Interessenvertreter von der eigenen Position überzeugen...
Nur "zu verhandeln" gibt es da nichts; die Interessenvertreter der Radfahrer haben ja nichts, was sie geben könnten außer schönen Worten und Absichtserklärungen.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (3. März 2021)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Minimierung des Unfallrisikos und besserer Umweltschutz sind für mich wichtiger, als Narrenfreiheit.


Wären gute Gründe, das MTB an den Nagel zu hängen!


JensDey schrieb:


> Wir nicht ganz soalten und noch deutlich jüngeren haben zu wenig Interesse an Vereinen und deren Arbeit im allgemeinen.


Womit du das Problem, sollte es eins sein, benannt hast. Worüber sich aufregen, wenn das junge Volk sich nicht einbringen will. Ach ja, über Social Media hetzen ist viel einfacher und erzeugt schneller Aufmerksamkeit. (ist nicht direkt an dich gerichtet, Jens, eher ein allgemeines Problem, dass leider nicht genug als Problem erkannt wird)
Sprecht mal Jugendliche auf Vereinsbeitritt an. Tenor sinngemäß: uncool, ich lehne Verpflichtungen ab. Danke schön.
Zum Glück gibt es Ausnahmen, wie man hier im Thread gut erkennt. Danke allen aktiven, die sich mit Energie einbringen. (Wobei ich deren Generationszugehörigkeit nicht erkenne, oder ist die Zugehörigkeit zu irgendwas heute schon rassistisch? War gestern noch nicht, aber kann ja heute schon anders sein)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensDey (3. März 2021)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Sprecht mal Jugendliche auf Vereinsbeitritt an. Tenor sinngemäß: uncool, ich lehne Verpflichtungen ab.


Es ist nicht die Jugend. Es ist die Generation davor bis in meine (50) hinein. Ich kenne aktuell keinen Verein, mit dem ich zu tun habe, der nicht Probleme hat, Freiwillige für irgendetwas zu finden.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (3. März 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Es ist nicht die Jugend. Es ist die Generation davor bis in meine (50) hinein. Ich kenne aktuell keinen Verein, mit dem ich zu tun habe, der nicht Probleme hat, Freiwillige für irgendetwas zu finden.


ja, richtig, aber es wird nicht besser werden! Wieder etwas, für das wir den 68ern danken dürfen.


----------



## MTBing (3. März 2021)

GAPHupf82 schrieb:


> Wir ueberlegen auch schon laenger aus dem DAV auszutreten, da mir die Vermarktungsschiene in die der Verein geht missfaellt.
> 
> Als Alpinist brauche ich aber eine gute Versicherung falls ich doch mal irgendwo aus dem Fels gepopelt werden muss.
> 
> ...



In der DIMB plus Mitgliedschaft bieten wir auch einen Versicherungsschutz für die Radsportausübung (auch private Fahrten) an. Inkludiert ist da auch eine Unfallversicherung (z.B. mit Leistungen für Such- und Bergungskosten bis zu 5.000 €), Krankenversicherung, Rechtsschutzversicherung und Haftpflichtversicherung. Nachlesen kann man das unter https://www.dimb.de/mitgliedschaft/mitglied-werden/, dort sind dann auch die Links zu den Versicherungsbedingungen zu finden.


----------



## aufgehts (3. März 2021)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> ja, richtig, aber es wird nicht besser werden! Wieder etwas, für das wir den 68ern danken dürfen.



Das ist der dämlichste Grund gegen die 68er 
😜😜😜😜😜😜


----------



## LeoJohnson (3. März 2021)

MTBing schrieb:


> In der DIMB plus Mitgliedschaft bieten wir auch einen Versicherungsschutz für die Radsportausübung (auch private Fahrten) an. Inkludiert ist da auch eine Unfallversicherung (z.B. mit Leistungen für Such- und Bergungskosten bis zu 5.000 €), Krankenversicherung, Rechtsschutzversicherung und Haftpflichtversicherung. Nachlesen kann man das unter https://www.dimb.de/mitgliedschaft/mitglied-werden/, dort sind dann auch die Links zu den Versicherungsbedingungen zu finden.


Gleicht das der Tretradversicherung des BDR? Falls ja kann ich dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass die Inanspruchnahme nicht sonderlich gut fluppt. Ich lag mal mit diversen Wirbelbrüchen in Österreich flach. Den Rücktransport zu organisieren war nicht einfach. Das braucht man nicht wenn es einem eh schon bescheiden geht.
Ich bin seit dem Crash ADAC Plus und DAV Mitglied. Allein wegen der Versicherungen.
Beim DAV hab ich den Erhalt von Wegen und Hütten immer als zusätzlichen Punkt und wie eine Spende für den guten Zweck betrachtet, dem ADAC kann ich sonst auch nicht viel abgewinnen.


----------



## schmitr3 (3. März 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Na genau in diesen schon angesprochenen Gremien die anderen Interessenvertreter von der eigenen Position überzeugen...
> Nur "zu verhandeln" gibt es da nichts; die Interessenvertreter der Radfahrer haben ja nichts, was sie geben könnten außer schönen Worten und Absichtserklärungen.


Ich glaube, du hast einfach nur ein anderes Verständnis von "verhandeln". Die DIMB und der DAV verhandeln doch z.B. über eine gemeinsame Position. Sportvereine verhandeln über eine Spielgemeinschaft im Fußball. Das ist nicht rechtlich bindend und auch nicht in deinem Namen, aber es ist trotzdem nichts anderes.


----------



## MTBing (3. März 2021)

@LeoJohnson jeder Versicherungsfall ist immer ein Einzelfall. Und ja, bei so gut wie jeder Versicherung gibt es sowohl positive wie auch negative Erfahrungen (hatte ich persönlich auch schon beim ADAC, sowohl positiver wie auch negativer Art).


----------



## Sun on Tour (3. März 2021)

schmitr3 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, du hast einfach nur ein anderes Verständnis von "verhandeln". Die DIMB und der DAV verhandeln doch z.B. über eine gemeinsame Position. Sportvereine verhandeln über eine Spielgemeinschaft im Fußball. Das ist nicht rechtlich bindend und auch nicht in deinem Namen, aber es ist trotzdem nichts anderes.


Da unterscheiden sich die Auffassungen von DAV und DIMB doch deutlich.
Der DAV fühlt sich berufen im Namen der Mountainbiker an runden Tischen über Wegsperrungen zu verhandeln:

"Insbesondere fordert der Deutsche Alpenverein, nach dem Vorbild des Projektes „Bergsport Mountainbike – nachhaltig in die Zukunft“, *Runde Tische auf Landkreisebene mit allen Beteiligten zur Klärung der Wegeeignung einzuberufen.*"









						Vollzugshinweise zum Mountainbiken in Bayern
					

Die am 16.12.2020 vom Bayerischen Staatsministerium für Umwelt und Verbraucherschutz veröffentlichte Vollzugsbekanntmachung soll die geltenden Regelungen für die Erholung in der Natur und insbesondere zum Radfahren in Bayern präziser auslegen. In einer Stellungnahme kritisiert der Deutsche...




					www.alpenverein.de
				




Gemeinsam mit weiteren Verbänden regt die DIMB an auf landesebene über verfassungskonformes bzw. rechtmäßiges Verwaltungshandeln zu sprechen (sh. hierzu auch die Stellungnahme der DIMB zur Bekanntmachung), um so zu vernünftigen Lösungen zu kommen.


----------



## Deleted 331894 (3. März 2021)

MTBing schrieb:


> In der DIMB plus Mitgliedschaft bieten wir auch einen Versicherungsschutz für die Radsportausübung (auch private Fahrten) an. Inkludiert ist da auch eine Unfallversicherung (z.B. mit Leistungen für Such- und Bergungskosten bis zu 5.000 €), Krankenversicherung, Rechtsschutzversicherung und Haftpflichtversicherung. Nachlesen kann man das unter https://www.dimb.de/mitgliedschaft/mitglied-werden/, dort sind dann auch die Links zu den Versicherungsbedingungen zu finden.




Hey, vielen Dank fuer die schnelle Antwort! 
Ich werde die ARAG mal anschreiben weil ich noch ein paar Fragen habe. Wenns passt hat der DAV ab naechstes Jahr wieder ein Mitglied weniger  und ich mach evtl. noch ne Ausbildung bei euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (3. März 2021)

Habe ich mich eben auch bei der DIMB angemeldet. Entscheidung zum DAV steht noch aus. Ich schlafe da noch ein paar Nächste drüber. Wenn ich ausm DAV raus sollte, dann wirds wg. der Versicherung auch DIMB Plus.


----------



## Coal_Master (3. März 2021)

Ich habe den DAV deswegen auch schon mehrmals per Mail angeschrieben aber mehr als blabla und der Verweis auf das neue DAV PDF Mountainbiker in Bayern ist nicht rübergekommen. 
Werde meine Familien Mitgliedschaft auch kündigen. 
Ich fühle mich da als Biker sehr verarscht.


----------



## LeoJohnson (3. März 2021)

MTBing schrieb:


> @LeoJohnson jeder Versicherungsfall ist immer ein Einzelfall. Und ja, bei so gut wie jeder Versicherung gibt es sowohl positive wie auch negative Erfahrungen (hatte ich persönlich auch schon beim ADAC, sowohl positiver wie auch negativer Art).


Im Fall der Tretradversicherung zahlt die nur subsidiär. Bis du geprüft hast wer vielleicht sonst zahlen könnte vergeht Zeit und es rührt sich nichts. Unkompliziert geht anders.


----------



## uphillslow (3. März 2021)

xrated schrieb:


> Das mit den eBikes ist wieder diese typische Pauschalargumentation der Gegner wie sie typischerweise auch bei rechtspopulistischen Parteien auftritt.


----------



## schmitr3 (3. März 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Da unterscheiden sich die Auffassungen von DAV und DIMB doch deutlich.
> Der DAV fühlt sich berufen im Namen der Mountainbiker an runden Tischen über Wegsperrungen zu verhandeln:
> 
> "Insbesondere fordert der Deutsche Alpenverein, nach dem Vorbild des Projektes „Bergsport Mountainbike – nachhaltig in die Zukunft“, *Runde Tische auf Landkreisebene mit allen Beteiligten zur Klärung der Wegeeignung einzuberufen.*"
> ...


Es war als Beispiel gemeint, das "verhandeln" nicht nur beim Gebrauchtwagenkauf stattfindet.


----------



## pib (3. März 2021)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Habe ich mich eben auch bei der DIMB angemeldet. Entscheidung zum DAV steht noch aus. Ich schlafe da noch ein paar Nächste drüber. Wenn ich ausm DAV raus sollte, dann wirds wg. der Versicherung auch DIMB Plus.



Kannst noch mehr Nächte drüber schlafen. Stichtag ist der 30.09.

-----snip-----
Die Mitgliedschaft im DAV kann bis zum 30. September eines Jahres schriftlich bei der jeweiligen Sektion gekündigt werden. Die Mitgliedschaft endet dann am 31. Dezember des laufenden Jahres und der Mitgliedsausweis verliert am 1. Januar des folgenden Jahres seine Gültigkeit.
-----snip-----


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pib (3. März 2021)

Mal nen Gedanke zum Versicherungsthema: 

Was bringt mir überhaupt ein "Versicherungsschutz bei Unfällen im Gebirge" (egal welcher Anbieter), wenn ich dort verunglücke wo ich mit Bike eigentlich nicht sein darf. Dann zahlen die Heinis doch eh nicht.


----------



## dopero (3. März 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Sind diese Wege also für Wanderer auch ungeeignet?


Dir Frage stellt sich nicht, da in all diesen Quellen nicht alle Nutzer betrachtet werden, sondern von vornherein nur die „Mountainbiker“.

Seltsam finde ich, dass hier nach außen versucht wird angebliche Unklarheiten in den seit Jahrzehnten bewährten Gesetzen zu beseitigen. Dabei ist als allererstes für mich unklar, was den unter einem „Mountainbiker“ zu verstehen ist.


----------



## MTBing (3. März 2021)

LeoJohnson schrieb:


> Im Fall der Tretradversicherung zahlt die nur subsidiär. Bis du geprüft hast wer vielleicht sonst zahlen könnte vergeht Zeit und es rührt sich nichts. Unkompliziert geht anders.


Dass dies subsidiäre Versicherungen sind, ist richtig. Das ist beim DAV übrigens auch so, siehe hier, Zitat: "Leistungen aus anderen Versicherungen bzw. von Sozialversicherungsträgern sind zuerst in Anspruch zu nehmen (Subsidiarität)." 

Da Du ja selbst auch den ADAC nennst (gilt z.T. auch für andere Automobilclubs): das ist eine ganz andere Liga, was schlicht auch an den Mitgliedszahlen liegt. Die haben ein aktives Schadensmanagement. Das hat - soweit mir bekannt - kein Natursportverein bzw. -verband.


----------



## ExcelBiker (3. März 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Seltsam finde ich, dass hier nach außen versucht wird angebliche Unklarheiten in den seit Jahrzehnten bewährten Gesetzen zu beseitigen. Dabei ist als allererstes für mich unklar, was den unter einem „Mountainbiker“ zu verstehen ist.


Die DIMB hat ja in der Stellungnahme zur Verwaltungsverordnung sehr klar und nachvollziehbar argumentiert, warum die jetzige rechtliche Situation ("erlaubt auf geeigneten Wegen") explizit ohne eine Definition von "geeignet" auskommt. Dem wäre eigentlich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen, außer ... die Entscheider im Ministerium und beim DAV können oder wollen das nicht verstehen.

Genauso "seltsam" ist das einseitige Rumgehacke auf "die Mountainbiker". Im Gesetz steht davon nichts (da steht was von Fahrradfahren), und außerdem sind auch andere Fahrzeuge in die Regelung einbezogen, z.B. die berühmten Krankenfahrstühle. Wenn man die Auslegung von Ministerium und DAV weiter treibt, müssten für alle muskelbetriebenen Fahrzeuge gesonderte Verwaltungsvorschriften über die Wegeeignung erstellt werden, z.B. eine über die Wegeeignung für Krankenfahrstühle. Aber nein, es wird nur was für bzw. gegen "die Mountainbiker" gemacht. Alleine diese einseitige Herangehensweise halte ich rechtlich für wacklig.


----------



## aufgehts (3. März 2021)

crossfritz schrieb:


> Mal nen Gedanke zum Versicherungsthema:
> 
> Was bringt mir überhaupt ein "Versicherungsschutz bei Unfällen im Gebirge" (egal welcher Anbieter), wenn ich dort verunglücke wo ich mit Bike eigentlich nicht sein darf. Dann zahlen die Heinis doch eh nicht.



Wenn ich in eine Gletscherspalte falle ,sollte ich da eigentlich auch nicht sein 😆😆
Entscheidend ist der Notfall,  egal ob zu Fuß, Bike , Drachenflieger, Kletterer,  Kaffeetrinker usw


----------



## cxfahrer (3. März 2021)

OT:  Bergeversicherung weltweit bietet auch Bergrettung-Tirol, für glaub grad 24€. Hab ich noch nicht gebraucht, bislang hat mich immer die Feuerwehr gerettet.  Und auch dort durfte ich mit dem Fahrrad letztesmal nicht sein, das hatte der Fahrradverein verboten...


----------



## robzo (3. März 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Das hat jetzt mit meiner Anmerkung zum Thema "Verhandeln" so gar nichts zu tun.
> 
> An der "politischen Willensbildung" dürft ihr im Namen Eurer Mitglieder natürlich gerne teilnehmen (in meinem nicht!). Das, was an den so genannten "Runden Tischen" oder anderen, nicht gesetzlich legitimierten Gesprächskreisen besprochen wird bindet niemanden außer die unmittelbar Anwesenden - und dass auch nur freiwillig und bis auf Widerruf.


Die Ergebnisse aus den Verhandlungen an solchen "Runden Tischen" gehen oftmals in nächster Instanz direkt in die Fachausschüsse der Landtage, wo sie dann entweder abgesegnet und in Gesetzesform gegossen, oder umgebaut, verändert, ignoriert werden und dann dennoch zur weiteren Formulierung von Verordnungen und Gesetzen dienen.

Da wirkt man als Verband durchaus mehr oder weniger erfolgreich direkt auf die Gesetzgebung mit ein.
Die Runden Tische sind oftmals von genau diesen Ausschüssen oder anderen gesetzgebenden Gremien einberufen worden, um gesetzgeberische Maßnahmen vorzubereiten.

Man sollte solche "Runden Tische" nicht mit gleichnamigen Gesprächskreisen auf lokaler Ebene verwechseln.


----------



## mw.dd (3. März 2021)

MTBing schrieb:


> In der DIMB plus Mitgliedschaft bieten wir auch einen Versicherungsschutz für die Radsportausübung (auch private Fahrten) an.


Toll. Nützt mir nur beim Skifahren nichts.


schmitr3 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, du hast einfach nur ein anderes Verständnis von "verhandeln".


Wenn Du "miteinander reden" meinst, kannst Du das ja so schreiben.
Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob das allen, die sich zu Vertretern der Radfahrer berufen fühlen auch so klar ist.


----------



## JensDey (3. März 2021)

aufgehts schrieb:


> Asphaltsurfer schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ja, richtig, aber es wird nicht besser werden! Wieder etwas, für das wir den 68ern danken dürfen.
> ...


Keine Ahnung, ob er recht hat. Wenn dem so ist, ist es ein Problem. Es gibt Sportarten, die ohne Vereinsmeierei nicht oder kaum funktionieren.
Gesselschaftlich sind auch immer noch so aufgestellt, dass organisierte Einheiten mehr erreichen als eine große Menge Individuen. Partei vs Volksabstimmung. Solange das so ist, sind wir mtb-Solisten im Nachteil.


----------



## mw.dd (3. März 2021)

robzo schrieb:


> Da wirkt man als Verband durchaus mehr oder weniger erfolgreich direkt auf die Gesetzgebung mit ein.


Klar. Sonst ist das Verbandsdasein ja auch sinnlos.


robzo schrieb:


> Die Ergebnisse aus den Verhandlungen an solchen "Runden Tischen" gehen oftmals in nächster Instanz direkt in die Fachausschüsse der Landtage, wo sie dann entweder abgesegnet und in Gesetzesform gegossen, oder umgebaut, verändert, ignoriert werden und dann dennoch zur weiteren Formulierung von Verordnungen und Gesetzen dienen.


Das unterstützt meine Aussage eher; war das beabsichtigt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerjay (3. März 2021)

Chiemgaudrifter schrieb:


> Deshalb wäre es schon schön, wenn Du etwas mehr Butter zu Deinen Behauptungen tun könntest - unabhängig davon, ob man nun austritt oder nicht.


Siehe Posts #13, #26 und #31


----------



## Black-Under (3. März 2021)

GAPHupf82 schrieb:


> Wir ueberlegen auch schon laenger aus dem DAV auszutreten, da mir die Vermarktungsschiene in die der Verein geht missfaellt.
> 
> Als Alpinist brauche ich aber eine gute Versicherung falls ich doch mal irgendwo aus dem Fels gepopelt werden muss.
> 
> ...


Einfach mal ausrechnen wieviel ein rauspopeln ungefähr kostet und vergleichen mit dem Jahresbeitrag. Da das popeln nicht so oft vorkommen wird, ist die Variante es dann wenn es so weit ist selber zu bezahlen fast immer preiswerter. Am besten einfach jeden Monat auf ein separates Konto etwas für solche Fälle weglegen.
Das gilt übrigens auch für Zahnzusatzversicherung, Krankentagegeld.....etc.p.p.


----------



## robzo (3. März 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Klar. Sonst ist das Verbandsdasein ja auch sinnlos.
> 
> Das unterstützt meine Aussage eher; war das beabsichtigt?


Ansichtssache.
Bei Dir klingt es sehr nach "bringt eh gar nix".
Ich wiederum sehe deutliche Einflussmöglichkeiten auf eine zukünftige Gesetzgebung.


----------



## 2o83 (3. März 2021)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> OT:  Bergeversicherung weltweit bietet auch Bergrettung-Tirol, für glaub grad 24€. Hab ich noch nicht gebraucht, bislang hat mich immer die Feuerwehr gerettet.  Und auch dort durfte ich mit dem Fahrrad letztesmal nicht sein, das hatte der Fahrradverein verboten...


Das stimmt so. Und die funktioniert auch, ich hatte keine Probleme das abzurechnen als Deutscher der in Italien gestürzt ist. Auch Aiut-Alpin holt einen weltweit aus dem Berg, allerdings ist da der Rücktransport nicht drin. Bin ich seitdem aber auch Mitglied, da sie sehr sympathisch sind.


----------



## specialized99 (3. März 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ob er recht hat. Wenn dem so ist, ist es ein Problem. Es gibt Sportarten, die ohne Vereinsmeierei nicht oder kaum funktionieren.


Nach langer Vereinsabstinenz bin ich , aus Solidarität, DIMB Mitglied geworden . Wenn es in meiner Nähe eine Möglichkeit bietet den Verein aktiv zu unterstützen würde ich mir das durchaus überlegen.
Ansonsten war ich als Kind, Jugendlicher in diversen Vereinen, mein Sohn war als Kind auch im Sportverein angemeldet....
Das Problem sind Vereine mit oft,  menschlich,sportlich und geistig eher limitierten, Wichtigheimern die meinen weil sie irgendeinen Posten wie "Großer Vorsitzender "haben, hätten sie anderen etwas zu sagen.
Leider habe ich in diesen Vereinen zu viele Menschen getroffen mit denen ich beim besten Willen nicht zu tun haben wollte.
Fast alle dieser Vereine hatten eine lange Tradition und eben die verkrusteten Strukturen die die 68er aufgebrochen haben. Ich bin ihnen dankbar dafür.


----------



## JensDey (3. März 2021)

specialized99 schrieb:


> Das Problem sind Vereine mit oft,  menschlich,sportlich und geistig eher limitierten, Wichtigheimern die meinen weil sie irgendeinen Posten wie "Großer Vorsitzender "haben, hätten sie anderen etwas zu sagen.


Dafür gibt es Wahlen. Meist mit nur einem Kandidaten. Da kann man schon mal größenwahnsinnig werden, wenn einen das Volk so liebt.


----------



## aufgehts (3. März 2021)

specialized99 schrieb:


> Fast alle dieser Vereine hatten eine lange Tradition und eben die verkrusteten Strukturen die die 68er aufgebrochen haben. Ich bin ihnen dankbar dafür.



Das trifft es auf den gesamten gesellschaftlichen Bereich. 
So manche Betonköpfe wollen das halt nicht wahrhaben  .. .


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (3. März 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es Wahlen. Meist mit nur einem Kandidaten. Da kann man schon mal größenwahnsinnig werden, wenn einen das Volk so liebt.


Ich muss gestehen, dass ich es sehr geliebt habe, wenn Leute, die weder alle Fakten hatten, noch die Vereinsarbeit machen wollten, mit Forderungen kamen, statt mit gewisser Demut nach Dingen zu fragen und daran in möglichem Rahmen mitzuarbeiten. (war allerdings kein Sportverein)
Es macht sicherlich keinen Sinn, solche Dinge zu verallgemeinern, aber so wie sich der Umgang miteinander verändert hat, ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass auch Konflikte sich häufen und zT hochschaukeln. Einen Grund dafür sehe ich darin, dass sich viele nur am Rande identifizieren wollen oder können, da die Interessen zu vielfältig sind und man sich nur die Kirschen rauszupicken gewohnt ist (erlernt?).


----------



## Deleted 347960 (3. März 2021)

homerjay schrieb:


> Wie seht Ihr das?


Austreten. Habe ich schon lange gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rajesh (3. März 2021)

Man kann auch mit den Füßen abstimmen.


----------



## mw.dd (4. März 2021)

robzo schrieb:


> Bei Dir klingt es sehr nach "bringt eh gar nix


So ist es aber nicht gemeint. Miteinander reden ist immer gut.
Ob es was bringt, ist natürlich vom guten Willen der Beteiligten abhängig.
Nur müssen allen Teilnehmern die Grenzen ihrer Ermächtigung klar sein, und die sind im Falle der DIMB und auch des DAV sehr eng gesteckt.


----------



## Sun on Tour (4. März 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> ...
> Miteinander reden ist immer gut.
> Ob es was bringt, ist natürlich vom guten Willen der Beteiligten abhängig.
> Nur müssen allen Teilnehmern die Grenzen ihrer Ermächtigung klar sein, und die sind im Falle der DIMB und auch des DAV sehr eng gesteckt.


Da sind allerdings die Voraussetzungen von DIMB und DAV auch sehr unterschiedlich.

Wenn die DIMB zu Gesprächen eingeladen wird, berücksichtigt sie bei der Wahrnehmung der Interessen der Mountainbiker selbstverständlich auch die berechtigten Interessen der Eigentümer, des Naturschutzes und anderer Erholungsuchender um zu vernünftigen und rechtmäßigen Ergebnissen zu gelangen.

Der DAV tritt ja als Alpenverein nicht nur als Interessenvertretung der Mountainbiker auf. Er ist auch Wegehalter und Hüttenbewirtschafter, anerkannter Naturschutzverband und nicht zuletzt auch Wanderer- und Bergsteigerverein. Und so verfolgt er in vielen anderen Bereichen auch starke eigene Interessen (oder seine Vertreter aus den Sektionen).

So weist der DAV in seiner Kritik an der neuen Bekanntmachung auf einen - aus seiner Sicht - weiteren Missstand hin:
"Leider wird in den aktuellen Vollzugshinweisen auch nicht auf die Wegehalter verwiesen. Der DAV als verantwortlicher Wegehalter im alpinen Raum fordert in diesem Sinne eine größere Einbeziehung."


----------



## SparkyJJ (4. März 2021)

Als Standart und E-Biker ist der Alpenverein leider ein Gegner meines Lieblingssport 
Ich denke das ist genug ;-)


----------



## Janosch23 (4. März 2021)

Das heißt dann, im Gegensatz zu Bergsteigern, Wanderern oder gar Kletterern ist der DAV der Meinung, ein Radfahrer sei nicht in der Lage zu entscheiden, was er/sie kann oder nicht. Das muss dann in unserem Fall eine übergeordnete Instanz grundsätzlich entscheiden?! Trails ade und damit DAV auch ade ...


----------



## GarfieldII (4. März 2021)

homerjay schrieb:


> Das steht in dem bereits zitierten Interview in der neuen "bike".
> Am Ende des Interviews spricht sich der Herr Mair vom DAV dann auch noch dafür aus, manche Trails für Biker zu bestimmten Zeiten zu sperren.
> 
> Edit: In dieser Präsentation von Herrn Dr. Weber vom DAV ist die Verordnung ja schon teilweise vorformuliert:
> ...



Der DAV hält treppenartige Wege mit 80 cm Breite für ungeeignet. Die haben echt keine Ahnung 😎

Dann generell Wege die auch von anderen frequentiert werden, was bleibt da übrig 😎

Und das Fahrkönnen bestimmt auf gar keinen Fall die Eignung eines Weges, also alle double black
Trails sind raus 😎

Ich geh getz klettern oder wandern, der DAV wird so nichts für MTB reissen, im Gegenteil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (4. März 2021)

Ich finde das vor allem sehr kurzsichtig.
Wenn das mit den „Mountainbikern“ geklappt hat, aber nach Ansicht bestimmter Interessengruppen immer noch zu viele Leute dort unterwegs sind wo man sie nicht haben will, ist es nur ein kurzer Federstrich und man kann die „objektiven Kriterien“ problemlos auf andere Interessengruppen, wie z. B. Bergsteiger und Kletterer, anwenden.


----------



## Lenka K. (4. März 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Wenn das mit den „Mountainbikern“ geklappt hat, aber nach Ansicht bestimmter Interessengruppen immer noch zu viele Leute dort unterwegs sind wo man sie nicht haben will


Siehe mein Link zum Tourengehen am Spitzingsee.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (4. März 2021)

Janosch23 schrieb:


> Das heißt dann, im Gegensatz zu Bergsteigern, Wanderern oder gar Kletterern ist der DAV der Meinung, ein Radfahrer sei nicht in der Lage zu entscheiden, was er/sie kann oder nicht. Das muss dann in unserem Fall eine übergeordnete Instanz grundsätzlich entscheiden?! Trails ade und damit DAV auch ade ...


Die dort genannten Kriterien tauchen ja fast genauso in der Verwaltungsvorschrift auf. Damit ist für mich die Sache klar genug, meine Kündigung beim DAV ist eben raus mit entsprechender Begründung.


----------



## mw.dd (5. März 2021)

> Heute vormittag haben sich die Verbände Bayerischer Radsportverband, *DAV*, ADFC, DIMB sowie das Kuratorium für Sport und Natur in einer Videokonferenz darauf verständigt, wie wir weiter vorgehen.











						UPDATE 22.12.2020: DIMB befürchtet Wegesperrungen in Bayern
					

Die bay. Verwaltung hat neue Verwaltungsvorschriften zur Erholung in der freien Natur erlassen. Obwohl die DIMB umfangreiche Anmerkungen im Vorfeld dazu abgegeben hat, wurden diese kaum berücksichtigt...




					www.dimb.de
				






Janosch23 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1220652
> Das heißt dann, im Gegensatz zu Bergsteigern, Wanderern oder gar Kletterern ist der DAV der Meinung, ein Radfahrer sei nicht in der Lage zu entscheiden, was er/sie kann oder nicht. Das muss dann in unserem Fall eine übergeordnete Instanz grundsätzlich entscheiden?! Trails ade und damit DAV auch ade ...



Unter solchen Voraussetzungen ist ein gemeinsames Vorgehen sicher sinnvoll


----------



## schmitr3 (5. März 2021)

Was wäre denn sinnvoll?


----------



## Sun on Tour (5. März 2021)

Der ADFC, der Bund Deutscher Radfahrer, der Bayerische Radsportverband und alle vier Bayerischen Tourismusverbände haben mit der DIMB eine gemeinsame Position gefunden.

Der DAV hierzu in der BIKE:
*Warum nicht an einem Strang ziehen?*
"Diesen angesprochenen Brief halten wir nicht für zielführend, weil er nicht umfassend genug ist."

Was kann denn umfassender sein, als die umfassende Ablehnung der neuen Bekanntmachung in seiner jetzigen Form? Offensichtlich entspricht das aber nicht den Zielen des DAV.


----------



## mw.dd (5. März 2021)

schmitr3 schrieb:


> Was wäre denn sinnvoll?


Nicht gemeinsam vorgehen?


----------



## mw.dd (5. März 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> "Leider wird in den aktuellen Vollzugshinweisen auch nicht auf die *Wegehalter* verwiesen. Der DAV als verantwortlicher Wegehalter im alpinen Raum fordert in diesem Sinne *eine größere Einbeziehung*."


Das muss man sich auch nochmal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. Das heißt nichts anderes, als dass der Wegehalter in Zukunft darüber (mit-)entscheiden soll, wer auf seinen Wege was darf - die Büchse der Pandora wäre offen.


----------



## S-H-A (5. März 2021)

bronks schrieb:


> Ich bin zum letzten Jahreswechsel nach 17 Jahren Mitgliedschaft ausgetreten, weil ich es nicht für förderlich halte, wie der DAV mit dem Klettersport umgeht. Um genau zu sein mit dem Sportklettern und Bouldern.


Das stößt mir auch ganz bitter auf. Allein Olympia....


----------



## ufp (5. März 2021)

homerjay schrieb:


> Dass der Alpenverein allerdings 250.000 € Steuergelder kassiert hat um ein Pilotprojekt zum Mountainbiken im bayerischen Alpenraum voranzutreiben während


Hast du dazu nähere Informationen, was sie genau gemacht haben?

Manchmal habe ich den Eindruck, es werden Sachen/Dinge/"Projekte" gefördert, die entweder eh schon bekannt oder sehr klar sind. Aber vielleicht gab und gibt es ja doch neue Erkenntnisse (MTB im Jahr 2020/21; Visionen für die nächsten 10-20 Jahre; MTB im Angesicht der Klimakrise und FFF etc).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (5. März 2021)

Ride_With_Love schrieb:


> DAV letztendlich auch sehr viel in die Infrastruktur und in den Betrieb investiert.


Meinst du die Wanderwege erhalten, erneuern bzw neu anlegen?
Aber, bekommt er dafür nicht ohnehin staatliche Unterstützung bzw Fördermittel?
Und in welchen Betrieb investiert er?


Ride_With_Love schrieb:


> Ist am Ende halt leider doch ein alter, weißer Wanderbärli-Verein der mE zunehmend weniger richtige Antworten auf eine Vielzahl alpiner Herausforderungen findet.


Naja, so ist das halt bei vielen Interessen. Ein Mischwarenladen eben (völlig wertfrei) bzw Kompromissbehaftet.


----------



## JensDey (5. März 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> "Diesen angesprochenen Brief halten wir nicht für zielführend, weil er nicht umfassend genug ist."
> 
> Was kann denn umfassender sein, als die umfassende Ablehnung der neuen Bekanntmachung in seiner jetzigen Form? Offensichtlich entspricht das aber nicht den Zielen des DAV.


Wenn es keine Ausrede ist, was es vermutlich ist, hat diese Haltung zwei positive Apsekte
1. man steht für noch bessere Werte
2. ohne je Verantwortung dafür zu übernehmen

Das Credo Grüner Bewegungen der letzten 40 Jahre. Und ich bin grün, changierend Richtung lilablassblaumargenta...


----------



## Janosch23 (5. März 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Das heißt nichts anderes, als dass der Wegehalter in Zukunft darüber (mit-)entscheiden soll, wer auf seinen Wege was darf - die Büchse der Pandora wäre offen.


Im Sinne von Eigenverantwortung, oder besser gesagt am besten nichts mehr davon den Leuten überlassen, liegen sie aktuell damit doch voll im Trend ...


----------



## homerjay (5. März 2021)

ufp schrieb:


> Hast du dazu nähere Informationen, was sie genau gemacht haben?
> 
> Manchmal habe ich den Eindruck, es werden Sachen/Dinge/"Projekte" gefördert, die entweder eh schon bekannt oder sehr klar sind. Aber vielleicht gab und gibt es ja doch neue Erkenntnisse (MTB im Jahr 2020/21; Visionen für die nächsten 10-20 Jahre; MTB im Angesicht der Klimakrise und FFF etc).








						Umweltministerium fördert MTB-Projekt des DAV - Pressemeldungen - Presse  - DAV - Deutscher Alpenverein (DAV)
					

Mountainbiken wird alpenweit zu einem immer größeren Trend. Dabei kommt es zunehmend zu Spannungen zwischen Grundbesitzerinnen, Mountainbikern und Wanderinnen. Der Deutsche Alpenverein will dieses Problem nachhaltig lösen. Die Notwendigkeit einer gemeinsamen Strategie hat auch das Bayerische...




					www.alpenverein.de
				




Es gab seither ein paar Gesprächsrunden, aber das wars auch schon. Nennenswerte Erfolge sind nicht zu verzeichnen.


----------



## ExcelBiker (5. März 2021)

homerjay schrieb:


> Es gab seither ein paar Gesprächsrunden, aber das wars auch schon. Nennenswerte Erfolge sind nicht zu verzeichnen.


Wenn ich die Berichte sehe, passiert da schon mehr im Hintergrund. Ich hab schon mal auf den Artikel verlinkt: https://www.merkur.de/lokales/bad-t...vorschrift-sorgt-fuer-aufregung-90177533.html . Immerhin arbeitet der DAV an einer Liste mit, welche Strecken gesperrt werden sollen. Der "Erfolg" wird sich also in der nächsten Zeit sehen lassen, wenn wir mit Streckensperrungen konfrontiert werden.


----------



## JensDey (5. März 2021)

> Trotter empfiehlt, sich am Vinschgau in Südtirol zu orientieren: „Da gibt es einige Wege, die zu bestimmten Stoßzeiten nicht befahren werden dürfen, aber in den Randzeiten schon.“


Frage: wie kritisch ist das für "richtige Locals"?
Wenn dies der Kompromiss ist, würde das bedeuten, dass wir an den Wochenende bestimmte Wege nicht nutzen können, unter der Woche schon.
Ich könnte so was akzeptieren. Allerdings nicht, wenn es nur noch von 6:00 bis 15:00 bedeuten würde. Das ginge dann nur noch für Arbeitslose.


----------



## schmitr3 (5. März 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Nicht gemeinsam vorgehen?


Wenn da x Klein- und Kleinstgruppen, Vereine, Initiativen und Verbände vorstellig werden, von denen jeder was anderes fordert, soll es besser werden?


----------



## Sun on Tour (5. März 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> ...
> Ich könnte so was akzeptieren.


„Inwieweit Sie Ihre Grundrechte einschränken lassen wollen, ist Ihre Sache.“


----------



## JensDey (5. März 2021)

Fundamentaloposition bringt uns echt weiter.

oder auch:


JensDey schrieb:


> Wenn es keine Ausrede ist, was es vermutlich ist, hat diese Haltung zwei positive Apsekte
> 1. man steht für noch bessere Werte
> 2. ohne je Verantwortung dafür zu übernehmen
> 
> Das Credo Grüner Bewegungen der letzten 40 Jahre. Und ich bin grün, changierend Richtung lilablassblaumargenta...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janosch23 (5. März 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Immerhin arbeitet der DAV an einer Liste mit, welche Strecken gesperrt werden sollen.


Na jetzt ratet mal welche das sein werden ... Klapprad reicht da in Zukunft ...


----------



## ExcelBiker (5. März 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Wenn dies der Kompromiss ist, würde das bedeuten, dass wir an den Wochenende bestimmte Wege nicht nutzen können, unter der Woche schon.
> Ich könnte so was akzeptieren. Allerdings nicht, wenn es nur noch von 6:00 bis 15:00 bedeuten würde. Das ginge dann nur noch für Arbeitslose.


Es geht ja auch nicht "nur" um eine Sperrung von manchen Strecken, es geht auch um die Relation. Im Vinschgau gibt es ein paar Sperrungen (z.B. das Schild unterhalb von St.Martin), und jeder hält sich daran. Ein paar Meter weiter gibt es dafür etliche MTB-Strecken in verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsgraden. Sprich, auf die eine Strecke verzichten fällt nicht schwer, weil es genügend andere Strecken gibt.

Bei uns gibt es aber bisher überhaupt keine offiziellen MTB-Strecken (wie im Vinschgau), und die Auswahl an nicht-offiziellen Strecken ist jetzt auch nicht sooo groß. Also wäre bei uns jede einzelne gesperrte Strecke ein deutlich größerer Verlust als im Vinschgau. 

Dazu kommt noch, dass der DAV sich mit Händen und Füßen dagegen wehrt, dass neue Wege (egal für wen) gebaut werden. Dabei ist das einer der Schlüssel, eine Entzerrung zwischen Fußgängern und Bikern zu bekommen. Wieder Beispiel Vinschgau: Die hatten große Probleme mit einem Weg, der sowohl von Bikern als auch Fußgängern gut frequentiert war. Zur Diskussion war dann ein MTB-Verbot. Die Alternative war, ein Angebot zu erstellen, so dass jeder die spezielle MTB-Strecke nehmen konnte. Das Konzept ist aufgegangen: Jeder fährt jetzt den Holy Hansen, der genau zu diesem Zweck gebaut wurde, und die Konflikte auf dem anderen Weg existieren nicht mehr. Mit dem DAV wäre das nicht möglich gewesen.


----------



## JensDey (5. März 2021)

Das lenkt nur von der Frage ab.
Wenn keine Seite zu Kompromissen bereit ist, gibt es halt irgendwann Krieg.
Man muss nicht von vornhinein signalisieren, wo man bereit ist nachzugeben. Es ist aber durchaus sinnvoll zu verstehen, wo man den kleinsten Preis bezahlen würde.

Mir perönlich sind Bike-Touristen und ihre Bedürfnisse ziemlich egal. Ich finde unser Hobby deswegen so schön, weil ich dafür nicht zum Tourist werden muss. Deswegen würde ich als erstes immer schauen, was eine Maßnahme/ Einschränkung für dioe Local bedeutet.
Daher rührt meine Frage.


----------



## Sun on Tour (5. März 2021)

Umweltministerin Scharf hatte die Lösung parat und daran hätten sich auch die Pilotprojekte des DAV orientieren sollen:
Diese Strategie sei wohl der richtige Ansatz, pflichtet die Umweltministerin bei. *„Angebot vor Verbot“ sei das Erfolgsrezept.* Also: professionelles Vorgehen, *anständige Wege für Mountainbiker anbieten und eine positive Kampagne starten, lautet Scharfs Tipp. *...!


----------



## Lenka K. (5. März 2021)

Der DAV schafft Tatsachen:
"Wanderer und Anwohner erzürnt: Weg für Mountainbiker gesperrt - trotzdem fahren Radler ihn regelmäßig kaputt​Wie für die anderen Gemeinden im Landkreis auch, soll *für Kochel ein Mountainbike-Konzept ausgearbeitet werden*. Allerdings sind die Planungen für dieses „Leader-Projekt“ noch nicht so weit gediehen wie gehofft, auch wenn schon lange darüber gesprochen wird. „Corona hat uns einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht“, sagt Andreas Wüstefeld, der auf Seiten von Tölzer Land Tourismus im Landratsamt damit beschäftigt ist.

*Federführend in der Sache ist mittlerweile der Deutsche Alpenverein (DAV). Laut Projektleiter Benjamin Trotter wurde in den vergangenen Monaten in Zusammenarbeit mit den Sportverbänden ein Konzept ausgearbeitet, welche Wege in Frage kommen könnten. Dieses wird Ende dieser Woche der Unteren Naturschutzbehörde im Landratsamt zugesandt.*"








						Bergradler fahren regelmäßig Wanderweg kaputt: Anwohner erzürnt - Gemeinde appelliert an Sportler
					

Ein kleiner Fußgängersteig in Kochel wird regelmäßig von Mountainbikern genutzt und kaputt gefahren. Das erzürnt Wanderer und Anwohner. Die Gemeinde appelliert an die Sportler, das Befahren zu unterlassen.




					www.merkur.de


----------



## JensDey (5. März 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> *„Angebot vor Verbot“ sei das Erfolgsrezept.*


Bedeutet, alles, was nicht angeboten wurde, ist verboten?
Ich glaube immer noch, dass es in einigen Hotspots Lenkungsmaßnahmen geben wird.
Zeitlich Begrenzungen dürften Locals weniger treffen.
Und ich habe auch oft geschrieben, dass wir darauf bestehen müssen, dass jede Einschränkung kompensiert wird.
Zeitliche Einschränkung hier gegen offiziellen Trail dort, oder ähnliches.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (5. März 2021)

Da hätte der DAV mit seiner Expertise im Bereich Wegebau aber auch helfen können.


----------



## ExcelBiker (5. März 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Ich finde unser Hobby deswegen so schön, weil ich dafür nicht zum Tourist werden muss. Deswegen würde ich als erstes immer schauen, was eine Maßnahme/ Einschränkung für dioe Local bedeutet.


Das ist der Punkt: Ich wohne in der betroffenen Region. Jede Sperre der wenigen Trails wäre ein heftiger Verlust. Und das ist eber der Unterschied zum Vinschgau: Dort gibt es ein großes Angebot an offiziellen Wegen.


----------



## ExcelBiker (5. März 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Da hätte der DAV mit seiner Expertise im Bereich Wegebau aber auch helfen können.


Will er aber nicht, weil er ja strikt gegen den Bau von neuen Wegen ist.


----------



## JensDey (5. März 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Das ist der Punkt: Ich wohne in der betroffenen Region. Jede Sperre der wenigen Trails wäre ein heftiger Verlust.


Und, was ist dein Lösungsvorschlag/ Angebot am Verhandlungstisch?


----------



## ExcelBiker (5. März 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Und ich habe auch oft geschrieben, dass wir darauf bestehen müssen, dass jede Einschränkung kompensiert wird.
> Zeitliche Einschränkung hier gegen offiziellen Trail dort, oder ähnliches.


Ich habe den Eindruck, du unterschätzt hier den Druck auf die vorhandene Infrastruktur. Wir haben hier relativ wenige Wege, die fürdie Masse an Bikern geeignet sind, dafür sehr viele Biker. Es bringt den meisten nichts, wenn sie auf einen S4-Trail gelotst werden (kann ich auch nicht fahren). Die bekannten Trails im Bereich S2 (PlusMinus a bissl was), die sowohl technisch etwas bieten als auch mit Geschwindigkeit anspruchsvoller werden, kannst du an deinen Fingern abzählen, und das für einen Raum, in dem geschätzt über 2 Millionen Leute wohnen.

Die von dir genannte Kompensation wird aber nach den jetzigen Aussagen von DAV und Gemeinden/Landkreisen nicht kommen, da gibt es bisher überhaupt kein Entgegenkommen. Und einen vorhandenen Weg als "offiziell" zu kennzeichnen, müsste ja auch vergleichbar sein, also z.B. einen S2 wirklich gegen einen S2 verrechnen, und nicht gegen eine Forstautobahn.



JensDey schrieb:


> Und, was ist dein Lösungsvorschlag/ Angebot am Verhandlungstisch?


Zeitliche Beschränkungen wären für mich akzeptabel, wenn dafür alle Wege im Prinzip offen bleiben. Zusätzlich wäre aber


Sun on Tour schrieb:


> „Angebot vor Verbot“


dringend nötig, aber da blockieren die Gemeinden und Landkreise genauso wie der DAV. Gerade an den Wochenenden / in den Ferien gibt es einfach viel zu wenige Angebote, um eine Entzerrung der Besuchermassen (egal ob MTBler oder Wanderer) zu bekommen.

Ich bin in der glücklichen Lage, auch unter der Woche unterwegs zu sein, so dass ich wenigstens die Hotspots am Wochenende meiden kann. Nur bin ich da nicht der Maßstab, sondern der "Normalarbeiter", der halt nur am Wochenende raus kommt.


----------



## JensDey (5. März 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Zeitliche Beschränkungen wären für mich akzeptabel, wenn dafür alle Wege im Prinzip offen bleiben. Zusätzlich wäre aber


Siehste!
Ohne Kompromisse = Krieg.
Und da wäre durchaus sinnvoll zu verstehen, welche Komrpomisse innerhalb der eigenen Gruppe konsensfähig sind.
Wir sitzen hier nicht am längeren Hebel. Wer keine Muckies hat, kann noch seinen Kopf einsetzen oder ... sterben.


----------



## ExcelBiker (5. März 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Ohne Kompromisse = Krieg.


Bisher war die Seite, die keine Kompromisse wollte, aber die Gemeinden/Landkreise. Und zum Krieg fehlt es hier nicht mehr weit. Deshalb derden die (notgedrungen) aktiv und sind gesprächsbereit. Dass sie ausschließlich mit dem DAV reden, ist für uns traurig. Die DIMB wäre da viel kompetenter. Für mich hört es sich momentan so an wie "wir suchen uns den Gesprächspartner raus, der am besten zu unseren Vorstellungen passt".


----------



## homerjay (5. März 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Siehste!
> Ohne Kompromisse = Krieg.
> Und da wäre durchaus sinnvoll zu verstehen, welche Komrpomisse innerhalb der eigenen Gruppe konsensfähig sind.
> Wir sitzen hier nicht am längeren Hebel. Wer keine Muckies hat, kann noch seinen Kopf einsetzen oder ... sterben.


Bisher waren es nach meinem Eindruck zumindest bei uns in der Region die Mountainbikegegner, die sich jedem Kompromiß und oftmals auch dem Dialog verweigert haben. Seit 2017 werden hier laufend immer weiter Sperrschilder aufgestellt, ohne dass auch nur ansatzweise Trails ausgewiesen werden, die die Besucher lenken könnten.

Für mich stellt sich die Sachlage mittlerweile wie folgt dar:

2019 hatte das Volksbegehren „rettet die Bienen“ in Bayern Erfolg und Bayern bekam ein neues Naturschutzgesetz. Von Anfang an liefen die Land-und forstwirtschaftlichen Grundbesitzer dagegen Sturm, allen voran die Bauernverbände. Im Zuge der Umsetzung des Volksbegehrens fand dann ein „runder Tisch“ statt , an dem unter anderem auch Vertreter des Alpenvereins teilnahmen. Dieser "runde Tisch" führte dann zur Gründung von Arbeitsgruppen unter anderem zur Gründung der Arbeitsgruppe „Berglandwirtschaft“. Bei Sitzungen der Arbeitsgruppe Berglandwirtschaft am 23.9.2019 und 1.10.2019 im alpinen Museum des Deutschen Alpenvereins wurde dann auch das Thema „Mountainbike und Wegeignung" behandelt, wobei ich mich nach wie vor frage, was dieses Thema mit Artenschutz zu tun haben soll. Anlässlich dieser Sitzungen wurde dann von Herrn Dr. Weber vom Alpenverein die in Post #26 wiedergegebene Präsentation gehalten, in der bereits vermeintlich objektive Kriterien für die Wegeignung postuliert wurden.

Ich habe den Eindruck, dass die Einschränkungen, die nunmehr in der Verwaltungsvorschrift zu finden sind ein „Zuckerl“ für die Bauernverbände sind, zum Ausgleich für das „Unrecht“ das die Damen und Herren Agrarökonomen durch die Änderungen des Naturschutzgesetzes infolge des Volksbegehrens erlitten haben. Hätte ich das gewusst, hätte ich beim Volksbegehren nicht unterschrieben. Wir Mountainbiker sind jetzt wohl unter tatkräftiger Mithilfe des Alpenvereins zum Bauernopfer einer seit Jahrzehnten verfehlten Agrar(-Subventions-) Politik geworden.

Wer hat uns verraten? Alpenvereinsbürokraten!

Ich habe das Thema vor 5 Tagen eröffnet und bislang hat sich noch niemand gemeldet, der auch nur ansatzweise versucht hätte, die Haltung des DAV-Hauptvereins zu erläutern. Insofern wurde ich in meiner Entscheidung eher bestärkt. Auf der anderen Seite habe ich auch außerhalb des Forums Informationen und Feedback erhalten, insbesondere dahingehend, dass die örtlichen Alpenvereinssektionen mit der Haltung des Hauptvereins auch nicht glücklich sind. Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, habe ich auch noch bis 30.9.2021 Zeit, um meine Mitgliedschaft zu kündigen. Weil ich es immer besser finde, miteinander zu reden, als übereinander, werde ich die Zeit nutzen, um mit meiner Sektion in Kontakt zu treten.


----------



## mw.dd (5. März 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Der DAV hierzu in der BIKE:
> *Warum nicht an einem Strang ziehen?*
> "Diesen angesprochenen Brief halten wir nicht für zielführend, weil er nicht umfassend genug ist."


Das heißt nichts anderes als "wir sind nicht einverstanden".


schmitr3 schrieb:


> Wenn da x Klein- und Kleinstgruppen, Vereine, Initiativen und Verbände vorstellig werden, von denen jeder was anderes fordert, soll es besser werden?


Wenn Gruppen zusammengehen, die sich in fundamentalen Dingen unterscheiden - kommt da was besseres raus?


JensDey schrieb:


> Wenn keine Seite zu Kompromissen bereit ist, gibt es halt irgendwann Krieg.


Bei einem Kompromiss verlieren beide. Löst das Problem nicht, kehrt es nur unter den Tisch.


JensDey schrieb:


> Man muss nicht von vornhinein signalisieren, wo man bereit ist nachzugeben.


Das weiß jeder, da auf Seiten der Radfahrer niemand sitzt, der irgendwas "nachzugeben" hätte.


JensDey schrieb:


> Und ich habe auch oft geschrieben, dass wir darauf bestehen müssen, dass jede Einschränkung kompensiert wird.










JensDey schrieb:


> Und, was ist dein Lösungsvorschlag/ Angebot am Verhandlungstisch?


Gegenüber wem?


ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Für mich hört es sich momentan so an wie "wir suchen uns den Gesprächspartner raus, der am besten zu unseren Vorstellungen passt".


Stell Dir mal vor Du hast die Wahl zwischen jemandem, der Dir die Sperrschilder anbietet (-> Radfahrer nur noch auf erlaubten Wegen; Kosten ein paar Euro für Schilder, in ein paar Wochen umgesetzt) und jemandem, der Dir empfiehlt spezielle Wege für Radfahrer herzurichten, auf denen die Lenkungswirkung durch Attraktivität des Weges entsteht (-> teuer, Erfolg ungewiss, dauert ewig, kompliziert) - wen würdest Du nehmen?


----------



## ExcelBiker (5. März 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Stell Dir mal vor Du hast die Wahl zwischen jemandem, der Dir die Sperrschilder anbietet (-> Radfahrer nur noch auf erlaubten Wegen; Kosten ein paar Euro für Schilder, in ein paar Wochen umgesetzt) und jemandem, der Dir empfiehlt spezielle Wege für Radfahrer herzurichten, auf denen die Lenkungswirkung durch Attraktivität des Weges entsteht (-> teuer, Erfolg ungewiss, dauert ewig, kompliziert) - wen würdest Du nehmen?


Wenn ich kein Hirn hätte: Super, ein paar schilder aufgestellt, Problem gelöst.

Wenn ich Hirn hätte: ... und was passiert dann, wenn ich mit ein paar Schildern alles sperre? Die Leute werden nicht von alleine verschwinden, wir reden hier von 10.000en.  --> Die wenigen (verbleibenden) Strecken werden noch mehr überlastet. --> Noch mehr Konflikte. --> Das Thema kommt wieder auf, nur verschärft. Ergo: Lieber gleich eine dauerhafte Lösung finden. --> Attraktive Angebote erstellen, Lenkungswirkung beachten, auch wenn es erst mal aufwändiger ist. Dabei fällt vielleicht auch noch ein Batzen für die Gastronomie/Hotellerie ab, die ja auch unterstützt werden will. --> Win/Win!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ExcelBiker (5. März 2021)

homerjay schrieb:


> Ich habe das Thema vor 5 Tagen eröffnet und bislang hat sich noch niemand gemeldet, der auch nur ansatzweise versucht hätte, die Haltung des DAV-Hauptvereins zu erläutern.


Mir fällt an der ganzen DAV-MTB-Geschichte auch auf, dass da in den offiziellen Veröffentlichungen, sprich DAV-Panorama, kein Wort darüber drin ist. Der DAV bringt dort alles Mögliche, z.B. in jedem Heft eine Seite über Klettern bei den olympischen Spielen. Oder Berichte über die Skirennen. Auch Aktionen wie "natürlich auf Tour" (Hinweise über Skitourenrouten und Wildschongebieten) werden regelmäßig gezeigt, nach dem Motto "Tue Gutes und rede darüber". Zum Thema MTB liest man da aber nur Reiseberichte, mal bessere, mal schlechtere. Warum wird die wirklich brennende Thematik "MTB im bayerischen Alpenraum" völlig ausgeblendet, wenn es schon Runde Tische gibt, die Mitarbeit für die neue Verwaltungsverordnung und ein mit 100.000en von Euro bezuschussten Projekt, das schon seit 2018 läuft? Mir drängt sich da sehr der Verdacht auf, dass "die Oberen" (wer immer das auch sein soll) sehr genau wissen, dass das Vorgehen vom DAV sehr schlecht ankommen würde, und es deshalb verschwiegen wird.


----------



## dopero (5. März 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Will er (der DAV) aber nicht, weil er ja strikt gegen den Bau von neuen Wegen ist.


Damit widerspricht dieses Ziel des DAV imho gegen die Bay. Verfassung.


> Bay. Verfassung § 141(3) ... ³*Staat und Gemeinde sind berechtigt und verpflichtet*, der Allgemeinheit die *Zugänge* zu Bergen, Seen, Flüssen und sonstigen landschaftlichen Schönheiten *freizuhalten* und allenfalls durch Einschränkungen des Eigentumsrechtes freizumachen *sowie Wanderwege und Erholungsparks anzulegen.*


----------



## Janosch23 (5. März 2021)

homerjay schrieb:


> Weil ich es immer besser finde, miteinander zu reden, als übereinander, werde ich die Zeit nutzen, um mit meiner Sektion in Kontakt zu treten.


Ich habe da bisher bezahlt und war Mitglied, weil ich grundsätzlich finde, dass es gut ist wenn sich jemand um die Infrastruktur in den Bergen kümmert - unabhängig von der Sportart. Ich hatte aber nie den Anspruch, dass mich da jemand in Sachen MTB vertritt, dazu ist in meinen Augen der interne Konflikt im DAV in Teilen zu groß. Allerdings scheint die Stoßrichtung jetzt ja gezielt gegen MTBs zu gehen. Zumindest gegen das, was ich als Sport betreibe und auch weiterhin möglichst ungestört betreiben möchte - auch das ist sicher nicht deckungsgleich mit dem was viele Freizeitradler auf Ihren Edel(E)fullys betreiben ... 

Ich bin zum Beispiel gespannt, um mal etwas konkret zu nennen, ab wann am Kramer das gelbe Gwänd gesperrt sein wird. Wahrscheinlich ein klassisches Beispiel, was 95% als ungeeigneten Weg bezeichnen werden (laut dem DAV Pamphlet ganz sicher). Die 5% die das fahren, findens gut und haben auch kaum ein Problem mit Wanderern (die IMMER Vorfahrt haben!).

Leider befürchte ich, kommt das mit Unterstützung des DAV, sehr bald ...


----------



## ExcelBiker (5. März 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Damit widerspricht dieses Ziel des DAV imho gegen die Bay. Verfassung.


Nicht ganz, weil der DAV kein Staat oder Gemeinde ist. Mit der "Marktmacht", die der DAV in dem Gebiet hat, kommt das aber schon einem Verstoß gegen die Verfassung recht nahe.


----------



## ufp (5. März 2021)

_Was ist ein geeigneter Weg?_


Janosch23 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1220652
> Das heißt dann, im Gegensatz zu Bergsteigern, Wanderern oder gar Kletterern ist der DAV der Meinung, ein *Radfahrer *sei *nicht *in der *Lage *zu entscheiden, was er/sie kann oder nicht. Das muss dann in unserem Fall eine übergeordnete Instanz grundsätzlich entscheiden?!


Ich glaube, es geht ihnen eher darum, ob ein Weg für einen Wanderer/Fußgeher/Spaziergeher gefahrlos gegangen werden kann.
Das impliziert, ob der Fahrradfahrer/Biker den Wanderer entweder stört oder sonst irgendwie "belästigt". Und sei es, wenn er auftaucht, sofort Platz zu machen hat, egal ob berg auf oder berg ab.

Kommt also ein Wanderer seines Weges daher und sieht ihn ein MTB, dann hat dieser beiseite oder zurück bzw berg hoch zu treten/gehen/schieben und dem Wanderer die *un*eingeschränkte weitere Wanderung zu ermöglichen.

Geeignet heißt in diesem Fall nicht ob der MTB diesen Weg, Strecke, Gelände, Gebiet, Trail etc _fahren_ kann, sondern, ob er rechtzeitig (irgendwie und irgendwo) *ausweichen *kann.

Und bis auf irgendwelche Grate, Schluchten, Felsspalten, (gesicherte oder ungesicherte) Stege/Steige etc wird es immer die Möglichkeit geben, irgendwie auszuweichen. Außer natürlich, der Biker begibt sich selbst in Lebensgefahr, weil er zum Rande der Schlucht ausweichen müßte.

Die genannten Beispiele machen aber wohl weniger als 1 Promille aus. Und verkennt, dass sich auch Wanderer im Weg stehen können bzw auch diese, anderen ausweichen müssen (nur dann halt ohne Rad, aber mitunter mit großem Rucksack...).


----------



## Sun on Tour (5. März 2021)

Dort wo man Radfahren kann, wird man auch aneinander vorbei kommen, soweit dies auch zwei Fußgängern möglich wäre. Ansonsten wartet man halt etwas oder geht ein Stück zurück bis es passt. Das funktioniert immer schon. Übrigens ist das im Straßenverkehr auf schmaleren Straßen Gang und Gäbe, sonst bräuchte es viel breitere Straßen oder Einbahnregelungen. Man kommt aber sehr gut so aus wie es ist. Genauso wie beim Radeln und Wandern.


----------



## hp-fred (5. März 2021)

Ich bin aktuell wegen drei Gründen Mitglied beim DAV:

Ermäßigung auf Hütten und in Kletterhallen -> Ich muss mir allerdings eingestehen, das ich schon lange in keiner mehr war. Notfalls zahle ich dann eben die erhöhte Gebühr.
Mein Beitrag zur Wegepflege -> Wenn der DAV aber eher dabei mitwirkt, Wege für MTBler zu sperren, ist der DAV nicht mehr mein Verein.
Bergrettung -> Das habe ich gerade mit einer Unfallversicherung verglichen. Diese leistet das auch (und noch dazu viel mehr)
Mein Fazit daraus: Ich muss und werde definitiv dieses Jahr kündigen (leider erst zm 30. Sep) und dann wohl ein Basis-Paket aus DIMB (5.000€ max Bergrettung is meines Erachtens zu wenig) und einer Unfallversicherung abschließen.


----------



## JensDey (5. März 2021)

homerjay schrieb:


> Bisher waren es nach meinem Eindruck zumindest bei uns in der Region die Mountainbikegegner, die sich jedem Kompromiß und oftmals auch dem Dialog verweigert haben


Ich habe ja keinen Kompromiss oder Bereitschaft gefordert, wo es gar kein Angebot gibt.
Mein Ansatz war, die eigenen Talerchen für das Pokerspiel zählen, um zu wissen, welcher Einsatz zielführend ist. Sprich, was ist unter den Bikern konsensfähig.


dopero schrieb:


> Damit widerspricht dieses Ziel des DAV imho gegen die Bay. Verfassung.
> 
> 
> > Bay. Verfassung § 141(3) ... ³Staat und Gemeinde sind berechtigt und verpflichtet, der Allgemeinheit die Zugänge zu Bergen, Seen, Flüssen und sonstigen landschaftlichen Schönheiten freizuhalten und allenfalls durch Einschränkungen des Eigentumsrechtes freizumachen sowie Wanderwege und Erholungsparks anzulegen.


Aber nicht mit jedem Gefährt. Das ist Auslegungssache, ob Farhrrad oder Pferd zugehören muss.


----------



## bronks (5. März 2021)

hp-fred schrieb:


> Ich bin aktuell wegen drei Gründen Mitglied beim DAV:


Bei uns zu Hause ist es schon vor einigen Jahren darum gegangen, den Verein zu verlassen. Ein Argument dafür zu bleiben, war das Panoramaheftl. Früher war es gut gemacht und es standen interessante Sachen drin, aber das war früher ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GarfieldII (5. März 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Ein DAVler hat sich ja in einem Post gemeldet. Aufschlußreich ist der Artikel, auf den er dort verweist. In dem Artikel wird ganz offen an einer Liste für MTB-Strecken gearbeitet, unter Mithilfe des DAV. Wenn es eine Liste mit "erlaubten" Strecken geben wird, heißt das aber genauso, dass es auch eine Liste mit "verbotenen" Strecken geben wird. Das heißt, der DAV ist bereits in manchen Gebieten aktiv, um Sperrungen durchzusetzen.
> 
> Möge jeder sich seinen Teil denken, ob der DAV eine gute Vertretung für MTBler ist.



So ist das, und die Sperrungen werden dieses Jahr kommen 😎


----------



## GarfieldII (5. März 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Puhh...Seite 20 und 22 sind schon heftig.
> 
> Welche Instanz kann objektive Kriterien festlegen, die dann allgemeingültig sein sollen?
> Warum soll Steigung und Kurven ungeeignet für MTB sein? Wir machen immer wieder die Erfahrung, dass laufen schwieriger ist als fahren. Sind diese Wege also für Wanderer auch ungeeignet? Kurven sind auch meist kein Problem. Entweder man kann rumfahren/versetzen oder muss so eh absteigen und schieben.
> ...



Und der Kurvenradius und Steigwinkel wir bestimmt in deutscher Gründlichkeit definiert
im Rahmen geeigneter Wege. Also Bayern ist bei mir raus, können die Wanderer gerne
übernehmen. Es gibt andere schöne Ecken 😎


----------



## GarfieldII (5. März 2021)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ein Beispiel, wie sich der DAV für seine Mitglieder "einsetzt" ("Neue Wildschutzregeln am Spitzingsee"):
> 
> 
> https://www.alpenverein-muenchen-oberland.de/uploads/images/kQJgb3RuRpNf0vD4Og9IGw/alpinwelt_1_21_aktuelles.pdf



Der Vergleich zu Anfang Zug gegen Auto ist lustig. Der Depp hätte mit dem Auto einfach um 5
losfahren können, 10 Uhr auf der Hütte und um 16 Uhr wieder zu Hause. Selten so einen Schwachsinn
gelesen. 😎


----------



## mw.dd (5. März 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Wenn ich Hirn hätte: ... und was passiert dann, wenn ich mit ein paar Schildern alles sperre? Die Leute werden nicht von alleine verschwinden, wir reden hier von 10.000en. --> Die wenigen (verbleibenden) Strecken werden noch mehr überlastet. --> Noch mehr Konflikte. --> Das Thema kommt wieder auf, nur verschärft. Ergo: Lieber gleich eine dauerhafte Lösung finden. --> Attraktive Angebote erstellen, Lenkungswirkung beachten, auch wenn es erst mal aufwändiger ist. Dabei fällt vielleicht auch noch ein Batzen für die Gastronomie/Hotellerie ab, die ja auch unterstützt werden will. --> Win/Win!


Das hat mit Hirn oder nicht nix zu tun. Du bist Bürgermeister, Landrat oder es ist Dein Wahlkreis, da willst Du eine schnelle Lösung die erstens nichts kostet und zweitens schnell umgesetzt ist. 
Mit den Sperrungen kannst Du erstmal sagen, Du hast was getan, zweitens lassen sich von 1000 erstmal 900 abschrecken (spätestens nach der ersten Kontrolle) und drittens gehen die restlichen irgendwann woanders hin - also nicht mehr Dein Problem.


----------



## ExcelBiker (5. März 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Das hat mit Hirn oder nicht nix zu tun. Du bist Bürgermeister, Landrat oder es ist Dein Wahlkreis, da willst Du eine schnelle Lösung die erstens nichts kostet und zweitens schnell umgesetzt ist.
> Mit den Sperrungen kannst Du erstmal sagen, Du hast was getan, zweitens lassen sich von 1000 erstmal 900 abschrecken (spätestens nach der ersten Kontrolle) und drittens gehen die restlichen irgendwann woanders hin - also nicht mehr Dein Problem.


Schon krass, wie du meinst, die hiesigen Verhältnisse einschätzen zu können... . Ich denke an das Fiasko mit den Kontrollen im Rotwandgebiet. Mit dem Shitstorm hatten die nie gerechnet. Ich weiß auch von Aussagen von Leuten aus dem Landkreis München, die wegen dem Verhalten von Landratsamt MB sinngemäß gesagt haben "Dort zum Tagesausflug hin: Ja. Aber die bekommen keinen Cent, weder die Gastronomie noch sonst jemand." (Da ist es zwar um Äußerungen aus dem Landratsamt und den Gemeinden gekommen, die sich Richtung "Aussperren von Münchnern" wegen dem Ansturm während der Corona-Beschränkungen im Januar bezogen haben, aber die Stimmung gegen die Landkreise hier scheint wohl schon recht heftig zu sein.)

Gerade die Aussage "... gehen die restlichen irgendwann woanders hin" zeigt, wie wenig du die Sache hier kennst. Es gibt hier kein "woanders", da gibt es keinen Platz, wo man halt zum Biken könnte. Nach Süden sind nordkoreanische Verhältnisse (sprich Tirol - alles gesperrt), und nach Westen und Osten landest du immer in den Landkreisen GAP - TÖL - MB. Und die sind sich recht einig, dass "ceterum censeo MTBiken esse delendam".


----------



## Coal_Master (5. März 2021)

homerjay schrieb:


> Bisher waren es nach meinem Eindruck zumindest bei uns in der Region die Mountainbikegegner, die sich jedem Kompromiß und oftmals auch dem Dialog verweigert haben. Seit 2017 werden hier laufend immer weiter Sperrschilder aufgestellt, ohne dass auch nur ansatzweise Trails ausgewiesen werden, die die Besucher lenken könnten.
> 
> Für mich stellt sich die Sachlage mittlerweile wie folgt dar:
> 
> ...


Habe den DAV über den Faden informiert und auch direkt diese Themen angesprochen, keine Reaktion.

Die DIMB südliches Oberallgäu sagt, die Sektionen sind sehr unglücklich und unzufrieden über den alten Vorstand vom DAV in München.

Sie sprechen von einem grossen Zuwachs an neuen Mitgliedern und einer Art Revolution gegen den Hauptverein in den verschiedenen Sektionen, mal abwarten was passiert.

Wenn sich nichts ändert, steht mein Austrittstermin fix fest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specialized99 (5. März 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Wenn ich Hirn hätte: ... und was passiert dann, wenn ich mit ein paar Schildern alles sperre?


Schilder die schnell aufgestellt sind können noch schneller wieder verschwinden


----------



## DerandereJan (5. März 2021)

Coal_Master schrieb:


> Sie sprechen von einem grossen Zuwachs an neuen Mitgliedern und einer Art Revolution gegen den Hauptverein in den verschiedenen Sektionen, mal abwarten was passiert.


Ich will da einfach auch mal was positives zu schreiben. Ich kann diesen Zuwachs an neuen Mitgliedern bestätigen, zumindest in den Sektionen, in denen ich Leute kenne. Von Revolution will ich da nicht sprechen, aber es bringt natürlich ein Umdenken mit sich, wenn ein Mitgliederwandel stattfindet, es war einfach jahrzehntelang ein Wanderverein. Meine Ausbildung beim DAV war auf jeden Fall sehr gut und das Bundeslehrteam MTB, mMn, menschlich wie fachlich top. Ich habe in den verschiedenen Lehrgängen viele, hochmotivierte Biker kennengelernt, die in welcher Spielart auch immer, ihre Leidenschaft in die Sektionen getragen haben, dort Trainings geben und Ausfahrten organisieren, nicht zuletzt Lobbyarbeit verrichten.
Ich bin mir sicher, all diese Leute schauen gerade genau so verdutzt drein, in welche Richtung sich das Ganze entwickelt. Ich hoffe, dass sich daraus eine große Diskussion entwickelt, da ich den DAV als wichtiges Pfund für uns Biker sehe. Man darf (_muss_) gespannt sein wie es weitergeht.


----------



## ufp (5. März 2021)

specialized99 schrieb:


> Schilder die schnell aufgestellt sind können noch schneller wieder verschwinden


Das ist aber nicht in Ordnung.
Andererseits, was hindert uns (oder unbekannte Vertreter der Dimb ;-), auch Schilder aufzustellen?
MTB erlaubt/geboten  / willkommen /Shared Trails...


----------



## ufp (5. März 2021)

_DAV_


ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Will er aber nicht, weil er ja strikt gegen den Bau von neuen Wegen ist.





dopero schrieb:


> Bay. Verfassung § 141(3) ... ³*Staat und Gemeinde sind berechtigt und verpflichtet*, der Allgemeinheit die *Zugänge* zu Bergen, Seen, Flüssen und sonstigen landschaftlichen Schönheiten *freizuhalten* und allenfalls durch Einschränkungen des Eigentumsrechtes freizumachen *sowie Wanderwege und Erholungsparks anzulegen.*


Dh in Bayern delegiert der Staat und Gemeinden dass, ua, an den DAV?
Könnten sie es auch an die DIMB delegieren?

Aber wie sieht das im Rest von Deutschland aus?
Wer ist das eigentlich für die Wege Errichtung zuständig?
Also einerseits für offiziell und gewünschte Wanderwege?
Und andererseits MTB Wege, soferne es so etwas gibt oder gab?

Der DAV ist ja für die Wege Erhaltung zuständig. Dafür bekommt er ja auch Geld und Förderungen vom Staat, oder nicht?


----------



## ExcelBiker (5. März 2021)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Meine Ausbildung beim DAV war auf jeden Fall sehr gut und das Bundeslehrteam MTB, mMn, menschlich wie fachlich top. Ich habe in den verscheidenen Lehrgängen viele, hochmotivierte Biker kennengelernt, die in welcher Spielart auch immer, ihre Leidenschaft in die Sektionen getragen haben, dort Trainings geben und Ausfahrten organisieren, nicht zuletzt Lobbyarbeit verrichten.
> Ich bin mir sicher, all diese Leute schauen gerade genau so verduzt drein, in welche Richtung sich das Ganze entwickelt.


Das ist ja das Traurige an so einer Organisation wie der DAV: Es gibt eine Menge guter Leute, die die Arbeit an der Basis machen, und ein paar wenige in der Leitung, die sie kaputt machen. Und ein Austausch der wenigen an der Leitung ist viel zu schwerfällig und zu langwierig, als dass solche Fehlentwicklungen schnell korrigiert werden könnten.


----------



## specialized99 (5. März 2021)

ufp schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht in Ordnung.
> Andererseits, was hindert uns (oder unbekannte Vertreter der Dimb ;-), auch Schilder aufzustellen?
> MTB erlaubt/geboten  / willkommen /Shared Trails...


Keine Ahnung wie das rechtlich aussieht, ist aber eine spassige Idee. Bei uns bahnt sich zur Zeit auch mal wieder etwas Ärger an mal sehen wo das alles so hinführt. Ich habe jedenfalls den festen Vorsatz es den Behörden so schwer wie möglich zu machen.
Es gibt bestimmt noch einige lustige Ideen übertriebene Regeln adadsurdum zu führen. Man kann auch einen gesperrten Weg auf dem viele Wanderer unterwegs sind mit mehreren Bikern runterwandern, die Bikes quer auf dem Rücken. Dann braucht man noch mehr Platz, ist aber ganz legal und regelkonform ein Wanderer der eben sein Fahrrad mit sich rumträgt.


----------



## Sun on Tour (5. März 2021)

ufp schrieb:


> Andererseits, was hindert uns (oder unbekannte Vertreter der Dimb ;-), auch Schilder aufzustellen?


Da steht das Bayerische Naturschutzgesetz wirklich dagegen.


----------



## ExcelBiker (5. März 2021)

ufp schrieb:


> Dh in Bayern delegiert der Staat und Gemeinden dass, ua, an den DAV?
> Könnten sie es auch an die DIMB delegieren?
> 
> Aber wie sieht das im Rest von Deutschland aus?
> ...


Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe (Korrekturen gerne!): Die Alpenvereine DAV, ÖAV, SAC und CAI haben große Teile der Alpen als "ihre" Arbeitsgebiete aufgeteilt, in denen sie für einen gewissen Anteil an Wegen auch sich verantwortlich zeigen. Das heißt, es gibt auch Wege, die nicht von den Alpenvereinen gepflegt werden. Nur wird häufig "Bergweg=Alpenverein" als gesichert angenommen, und deshalb wenigstens der DAV als Ansprechpartner für Wege genommen. Die Wege können aber auch von Privat, von Gemeinden oder gar nicht (z.B. "Jägersteige" oder aufgelassene Wege, die noch verwendet werden) gewartet werden.

Die DIMB IG Chiemgau hat wohl schon sehr erfolgreich den Kontakt zu den dortigen DAV-Sektionen geknüpft und sich bei der Instandhaltung der Wege beteiligt. Nur ist das halt wieder von der Bereitschaft der DAV-Sektionen abhängig, ob die mit anderen Vereinen (in diesem Fall die DIMB) zusammen arbeiten wollen. Genauso muss eine starke Vertretung der DIMB existieren, und die ist halt für das Gebiet MB - TÖL "ausbaufähig". Ich habe öfters schon Aufrufe vom DIMB Dachverband gesehen, dass die Biker sich in diesem Bereich bitte organisieren mögen. Deshalb auch hier die Bitte: Wer eine DIMB IG in diesem Bereich (MB - TÖL) organisieren kann, möge sich an den Hauptverein wenden! Ich bin organisatiorisch (und diplomatisch) leider nicht dafür geeignet, bin aber sofort dabei, andere Aufgaben zu übernehmen.

Am Ende kann natürlich auch die DIMB ein eigenes Wegenetz erstellen bzw. übernehmen. Nur müssen da die Grundstückseigentümer bzw. bisherigen Wegeerhalter zustimmen, und da sehe ich momentan hier in der Gegend absolut kein Entgegenkommen.

Was sicher auch ein Problem ist, ist die Besetzung "Alpen(wege)=DAV", genauso wie "Bergrettung=Bergwacht", "medizinische Hilfe=Rotes Kreuz" und "Papiertaschentuch=Tempo". Das aus den Köpfen raus zu bekommen, wird bei manchen Leuten wohl schwierig werden.

Und zur Frage "MTB Wege": Mir ist im Bereich MB - TÖL genau einer bekannt, der "BaySF-Trail" (den die Bayerischen Staatsforsten betreuen), und der ist so abartig schlecht, dass ich jedem davon abrate, ihn zu probieren.


----------



## dopero (5. März 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, weil der DAV kein Staat oder Gemeinde ist. Mit der "Marktmacht", die der DAV in dem Gebiet hat, kommt das aber schon einem Verstoß gegen die Verfassung recht nahe.


Der DAV ist gegen die Neuanlage von Wegen und damit gegen die in diesem § genannte Pflicht staatlicher Stellen den Zugang zur Natur zu ermöglichen (woran man einige dieser Stellen auch mal erinnern müsste).
Bei anderen Themen unterstellt man da auch, dass man dann eben gegen die Verfassung ist.


----------



## Janosch23 (6. März 2021)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Ich habe in den verschiedenen Lehrgängen viele, hochmotivierte Biker kennengelernt, die in welcher Spielart auch immer, ihre Leidenschaft in die Sektionen getragen haben, dort Trainings geben und Ausfahrten organisieren, nicht zuletzt Lobbyarbeit verrichten.


Die Frage wird sein, ob sich am Ende in einem sehr traditionellen Verein, der letztlich aus einer anderen Ecke kommt, eine Fraktion etablieren kann, die so wie ich sie hier im Faden verstehe, zahlenmäßig nicht allzu groß ist. Wir reden hier ja nicht über den reinen Freizeitfahrer, der mal über einen Feld/Wiesen/Forstweg eine Runde drehen will und sich über ein paar Wurzeln freut. Die fühlen sich vielleicht sogar noch einigermaßen vertreten.
Die Kletterer haben es geschafft, sind dem ursprünglichen Ansatz aber auch näher als wir. Die E-Thematik wirkt dann bei uns noch als Brandbeschleuniger, weil halt auch kaum differenziert wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (6. März 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Schon krass, wie du meinst, die hiesigen Verhältnisse einschätzen zu können... .


Das maße ich mir gar nicht an. War eher eine allgemeine Einschätzung...
Aber schön, wenn das im Süden Bayerns anders läuft. Da müsste dort doch jetzt schon das MTB-Paradies auf Erden sein?


ufp schrieb:


> Aber wie sieht das im Rest von Deutschland aus?


Hier werden die Wegenetze vom Forst, Heimatvereinen, Kommunen etc. betreut.


----------



## JensDey (6. März 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Schon krass, wie du meinst, die hiesigen Verhältnisse einschätzen zu können... .
> 
> Es gibt hier kein "woanders", da gibt es keinen Platz, wo man halt zum Biken könnte. Nach Süden sind nordkoreanische Verhältnisse (sprich Tirol - alles gesperrt), und nach Westen und Osten landest du immer in den Landkreisen GAP - TÖL - MB. Und die sind sich recht einig, dass "ceterum censeo MTBiken esse delendam".


Ich frage mich gerade, ob es jammern auf hohem Niveau. Was für dich wie ein Alptraum-Trail erscheint, ist für mich vllt tägliche Realität


ufp schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht in Ordnung.
> Andererseits, was hindert uns (oder unbekannte Vertreter der Dimb ;-), auch Schilder aufzustellen?
> MTB erlaubt/geboten  / willkommen /Shared Trails...


Hat Charme. "Achtung, beliebte MTB Abfahrt. E-Biker bitte Richtung beachten."
Das ganze als wertige Schilder, damit es nach ernsthaft aussieht.


----------



## ufp (6. März 2021)

Wohin die Reise des DAV in Bezug auf MTB bzw Lenkungsmaßnahmen geht, gehen wird, dürfte klar sein:

Auszug aus der HP des DAV:
_Anwalt der Alpen_​_fördert naturverträglichen Bergsport und trägt dazu bei,
[...]
die natürlichen Ressourcen der Alpen zu schonen. Doch wie wird das umgesetzt? Zum Beispiel dadurch,
dass der Verband Tipps zur umweltverträglichen Anreise zum Berg gibt.

Dass er mit Projekten wie Natürlich biken, Natürlich auf Tour oder Natürlich klettern konkrete Lenkungsmaßnahmen umsetzt._


Diese Lenkungsmaßnahmen betreffen *nicht* den *Kern* des DAV („bildungsbürgerlicher Bergsteigerverein“; Wandern).
Wobei, bis auf ein paar Mountainbiker, kommen wohl auch alle anderen, weder zu Fuß, noch mit dem Rad zum Berg. Entweder per Bahn oder KFZ.
Müssen Wanderer und Bergsteiger *nicht auch *über naturverträgliche Anreise informiert oder Tipps gegeben werden?


Immerhin ist der DAV konsequent, wenn er nicht nur den Bau neuer Mountainbike Wege/Trails ablehnt:

_Oder weitere Erschließungen von Skigebieten verhindert, wie dank des Alpenplans in Bayern schon mehrfach geschehen.
_
Denn auch bei den Schi- und Schneeschuhtouren schaut der DAV auf, Naturverträglichkeit, Lenkungsmaßnahmen und Streckenbegrenzungen bzw -sperrungen:
_
Mehr als *500 Ski- und Schneeschuhtouren wurden seit 2015 auf Naturverträglichkeit geprüft*, gleichzeitig wurden 280 Wald-Wild-Schongebiete angelegt._

Der Grund ist ganz einfach:

*Schutz für Birkhuhn und Auerhuhn*
_Mehr als *500 Ski- und Schneeschuhtouren wurden seit 2015 auf Naturverträglichkeit geprüft*, gleichzeitig wurden 280 Wald-Wild-Schongebiete angelegt. Gebiete, wo die Bedürfnisse von Tieren und Umwelt Vorrang haben. Insbesondere gefährdete Arten wie das *Birkhuhn *oder das *Auerhuhn *sind auf Ruhe in den harschen Wintermonaten angewiesen, aber auch *Rehe *und *Gämse *profitieren von diesen Rückzugsorten. Die Routen und Schutzgebiete wurden von Wintersportlern, Wildbiologinnen, Gebietskennern, DAV-Sektionenvertreterinnen, Behörden, Förstern und Jägerinnen bei rund 150 Exkursionen vor Ort besprochen und festgelegt._

(Anm: Hervorhebungen durch den DAV)


Weitere Aufgabengebiete des DAV:

_um den Tourismus in den Alpen überhaupt erst zu ermöglichen.

Vor allem der Hütten- und Wegebau stößt auf Interesse im ganzen Verein. Wo immer eine Sektion tätig wird, Beschreibungen veröffentlicht, Wege anlegt oder Hütten baut, entsteht ein neues Zentrum des aufkommenden Alpentourismus

Die Sektion Garmisch-Partenkirchen macht sich in ihrer direkten Nachbarschaft ans Werk, will den Tourismus fördern und erschließt die Höllentalklamm, die 1905 eröffnet und zu einer wichtigen Einnahmequelle der Sektion wird.
(Quelle: Geschichte/Gründung des DAV)_


*321* öffentlich zugängliche Berg- und Schutzhütten in den Alpen und deutschen Mittelgebirgen mit
*rund 20.000* Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten
*rund 2 Mio.* Tagesgäste/Jahr
*rund 890.000* Übernachtungen/Jahr
*rund 30,35 Mio.* Euro/Jahr volkswirtschaftliche Wertschöpfung durch Ehrenamt
Quelle: https://www.alpenverein.de/der-dav/der-dav-in-zahlen-fakten_aid_10232.html

Diese Errungenschaften bzw Wirtschaftseinrichtungen weiterhin zu betreiben und Gewinn daraus zu ziehen, wird weiterhin ein, legitimes, Anliegen des DAV bleiben.
So wie Donald Trump immer von "America First" gesprochen und in Teilen auch umgesetzt oder versucht hat, ist es ziemlich klar und deutlich, dass auch der DAV seine eigentliche Berufung, Vertretung und Kernkompetenz weiterhin betreiben wird, also Bergsteigen und, die finanziell abliefernden Wanderer und Übernachtenden. 

Das läßt sich auch viel leichter verteidigen und rechtfertigen: Wanderer, Bergsteiger, Wirtschaftsverkehr über die Alpen waren immer schon da. Und, bis auf geeignetes Schuhwerk, ev einen Rucksack und einen Stock, braucht man sonst keine Hilfsmittel; man geht eben zu Fuß. Der MTB braucht ein (Berg-;-))fahrrad, die Kletterer (idR, Mehrheit) Seil und Haken (Talk, Kalk).

Wenn dann noch das Umwelt- bzw Naturverträglichkeitsargument sowie der Anwalt der Alpen hinzu kommt, haben die anderen Sportarten, va MTB, keine guten Karten bzw Argumente (mehr).

Und gegen Bambi, Gämsen, Birkhuhn und Auerhuhn hat der gemeine Freizeiträuber, Wochenendkrieger, Spaßgesellschaft, Krawallmacher etc = MTB erst Recht keine Chance mehr  .


----------



## xrated (6. März 2021)

Janosch23 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1220652



Ich habe die Befürchtung das das ganze vom DAV ausgeht und nicht vom Ministerium.

2015 war es noch anders:


			https://www.alpenverein.de/chameleon/public/9bd9f4f3-fe13-64c7-4723-820756a0ceba/MTBPositionspapier_26164.pdf
		

Positionen und Handlungsempfehlungen  Mountainbiken nur auf geeigneten Wegen Der DAV unterstützt das Mountainbiken auf Wegen aller Art, wenn diese geeignet sind und das Befahren nicht durch gesetzliche Bestimmungen untersagt ist. Die Eignung der Wege für das Mountainbiken orientiert sich an den Umständen des Einzelfalls und lässt sich aus Sicht des DAV nicht mit einer festen Wegebreite definieren. Ausschlaggebend ist eine Reihe von Faktoren, wie etwa die Beschaffenheit des Untergrunds, die Stärke der Frequentierung durch andere Naturnutzer zum jeweiligen Zeitpunkt *und auch das fahrtechnische Können*

wird hier immer noch verlinkt bei Downloads:








						Mountainbiken
					

Mit einem Zweirad aus eigener Kraft in die Berge zu fahren ist umwelfreundlich, praktisch und erlebnisreich – und hat eine lange Tradition. Schon Bergvagabunden wie Hermann Buhl und Anderl Heckmair sind mit dem Drahtesel in die Berge aufgebrochen. Damals war es schlicht das günstigste...




					www.alpenverein.de


----------



## xrated (6. März 2021)

In dem PDF von 09/2019 steht doch im Endeffekt 1:1 drin was durch das Ministerium beschlossen wurde:


			http://www.alpwirtschaft.de/app/download/5822383442/Pr%C3%A4sentationen+Weber+Reich+MTB+und+Wegeeignung.pdf
		


Quelle:








						Alpwirtschaftlicher Verein im Allgäu AVA - Arbeitsgemeinschaft Bayerische Bergbauern
					

Neue Seite




					www.alpwirtschaft.de


----------



## Rupertirider (6. März 2021)

Nach all dem DAV Gebashe möchte ich etwas Positives hinzufügen.
Ich bin in zwei DAV Sektionen (südöstliches Bayern) äußerst aktiv im Bereich MTB.
In der einen Sektion führe ich regelmäßige Fahrtechnikkurse und Mehrtagestouren für Erwachsene durch und in der anderen Sektion habe ich gemeinsam mit einem Spezl ein äußerst erfolgreiches Kindertraining aus dem Boden gestampft für welches wir großzügige finanzielle Unterstützung für Unterrichtsmaterialien erhalten.
Des weiteren haben wir aus dieser Sektion die volle Unterstützung für die Neuanlage eines Weges erhalten, welcher primär für MTBler ausgelegt sein soll (aktuell wird das Projekt jedoch leider vom Forst etwas gebremst).

Die Haltung des Hauptvereins gegenüber neuen Wegen ist hier ja hinlänglich bekannt, jedoch schauts in den einzelnen Sektionen teilweise komplett anders aus.
Unser Projekt wurde nicht nur von der Vorstandstaft begrüßt, sondern erfährt unter den Sektionsmitgliedern allgemein eine starke Unterstützung!

Soviel dazu, der DAV bzw. die Sektionen positionieren sich gegen die Neuanlage von Wegen!
Wenn sich jeder MTBler in seiner Sektion für seine Leidenschaft einsetzen würde, dann gäbs diese Diskussion hier meines Erachtens nicht.

VG
Andi


----------



## Radlhubsi (6. März 2021)

Ich bin nach 50 Jahrem Mitgliedschaft ausgetreten weil im DAV die finanziellen Intetessen alle anderen Inzeressen überwiegen.
Es ist kein gemeinnütziger Verein mehr sondern ein hocheffizientes gewinnoptimiertes Wirtschaftsunternehmen.


----------



## dopero (7. März 2021)

Rupertirider schrieb:


> Nach all dem DAV Gebashe möchte ich etwas Positives hinzufügen.
> ...
> Des weiteren haben wir aus dieser Sektion die volle Unterstützung für die Neuanlage eines Weges erhalten, welcher primär für MTBler ausgelegt sein soll (aktuell wird das Projekt jedoch leider vom Forst etwas gebremst).


Das klingt erst mal für die Sektion(en) positiv.
Aber gerade dann wäre ich an Deiner Stelle stinksauer auf den Hauptverein, der nach Lage der Indizien dafür zu sorgen scheint, dass von Behördenseite auf einen Kurs gegen "Mountainbiker" eingeschwenkt wird. Sehr pessimistisch gesehen könnte man hier in diesem konkreten Fall die Vermutung aufstellen, dass wegen der neuen VwV der Forst gerade bremst. Und an der hat der Hauptverein ja durchaus "mitgearbeitet".



Rupertirider schrieb:


> Wenn sich jeder MTBler in seiner Sektion für seine Leidenschaft einsetzen würde, dann gäbs diese Diskussion hier meines Erachtens nicht.


Doch gäbe es. Oder glaubst Du allen ernstes, dass es in allen Sektionen ein Engagement in dieser Sache von den "Alteingesessenen" überhaupt zugelassen wird? Und ohne Unterstützung zumindest einzelner, die in der Sektion "etwas zu sagen haben", wirst Du dort am ausgestreckten Arm verhungern.


----------



## cabron (7. März 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, weil der DAV kein Staat oder Gemeinde ist. Mit der "Marktmacht", die der DAV in dem Gebiet hat, kommt das aber schon einem Verstoß gegen die Verfassung recht nahe.


Aber den gemeinnützigen Status des DAV könnte man angreifen, wenn er tatsächlich explizit Ziele vertreten sollte, die gegen die Bayr. Verfassung verstoßen. 

Gibt's im Forum nen Anwalt, der die Klage vorbereitet? ;-)

(Nicht dass das irgendjemand ernsthaft will, ich halte den DAV im Unterschied zu etlichen e.V.s für sehr gemeinnützig, bin auch selber seit meiner Kindheit DAV-Mitglied. Aber es wäre ein Druckmittel.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KäptnFR (7. März 2021)

ufp schrieb:


> und, die finanziell abliefernden Wanderer und Übernachtenden.



"Finanziell abgeliefert" hat hier erstmal der Freistaat bzw das Staatsministerium für Umwelt  und Verbraucherschutz (StMUV) bzw also wir Steuerzahler, in Form einer €250.000 Förderung für den DAV !

Stellt sich natürlich die Frage aus welcher Motivation heraus das StMUV da mal eben ne Viertelmillion € für den DAV locker macht?
Verfolgt man im Nachbarfred aufmerksam die entsprechenden Beiträge und folgt deren Verlinkungen, ist es gar nicht so schwierig sich ein gewisses Bild von der Lage zu verschaffen. Angefangen hat das ganze Theater im Allgäu 2016 wo der Waldbauernverband und 2017 dann auch die Jägerschaft massiv gegen Radfahrer Stimmung gemacht haben.
Der Versuch die damalige (noch unter Seehofer) Umweltministerin U. Scharf von den "Problemradlern" zu überzeugen schlug komplett fehl. Tja blöd gelaufen erstmal. Aber dann kam 2018 Söder und Scharf musste gehen. In den diversen links zu Zeitunsgartikeln wird auch immer wieder ein gewisser Eric Beißwenger erwähnt, seines Zeichens Umweltpolitischer Sprecher der CSU, dem StMUV also mehr als nah 
Für die mit der bayrischen Verfassung arg unzufriedene Forst- und Jägerschaft ist es natürlich ein toller "Zufall" dass besagter Herr Beißwenger _"Mitglied im Alpwirtschaftlichen Verein, Bayerischen Bauernverband, Westallgäuer Baumverein, Allgäuer Schafhalterverband, Forstbetriebsgemeinschaft, Bayerischen Jagdverband und in weiteren Vereinen und Verbänden"_ ist..... 💡

Die Nachfolger von Frau Scharf waren der "Angelegenheit" Ihres Partei- bzw Fraktionskollegen Beißwenger dann scheinbar deutlich zugänglicher. Sogar so zugänglich dass man sich mit dem DAV zusammengesetzt hat, Ihm €250.000 angeboten hat für ein Positionspaper genannt "Leitfaden MTB".
Das war natürlich bei Auftragserteilung komplett ergebnisoffen!
Keineswegs war es quasi "Bedingung" dass der DAV ob der großzügigen "Spende" seine eigenen Statuten (Rechtshandbuch vor 2018; _"Können des Fahrers ist ausschlaggebend für die Eignung eines Weges"_) schwuppdiwupp als _"nicht mehr haltbar"_ einstuft und damit letztlich den Weg geebnet hat für die nun vorliegende verfassungswidrige Verwaltungsverordnung mit ihren "objektiven Kriterien" zur Wegeeignung. Mit jener lässt sich jeder Bergweg m.o.w. willkürlich für Radfahrer sperren, ganz im Sinne des Herrn Beißwenger, ähh, der Allgäuer Bauern/Jäger/Forst, was ja ähhh eigtl das gleiche ist.


----------



## ufp (7. März 2021)

KäptnFR schrieb:


> Keineswegs war es quasi "Bedingung" dass der DAV ob der großzügigen "Spende" seine eigenen Statuten (Rechtshandbuch vor 2018; _"Können des Fahrers ist ausschlaggebend für die Eignung eines Weges"_) schwuppdiwupp als _"nicht mehr haltbar"_ einstuft und damit letztlich den Weg geebnet hat für die nun vorliegende verfassungswidrige Verwaltungsverordnung mit ihren "objektiven Kriterien" zur Wegeeignung. Mit jener lässt sich jeder Bergweg m.o.w. willkürlich für Radfahrer sperren, ganz im Sinne des Herrn Beißwenger, ähh, der Allgäuer Bauern/Jäger/Forst, was ja ähhh eigtl das gleiche ist.


Wie das alte Sprichwort sagt: Gelegenheit macht Diebe, ...weckt Begehrlichkeiten.

Zuerst waren ein paar Menschen, die über die Gebirge, Alpen, Berge gingen bzw Handel trieben.
Und die Jäger. Die waren immer schon da .
Durch blöde Umstände, so gegen 1849, französische Revolution, 1970-1975 dann auch noch Forstgesetze, wo dem Pöbel der Zutritt  zum Wald erlaubt wurde etc. Man kennt die unrühmliche Geschichte. Ein Betriebsunfall halt.

Doch jetzt, "Dank" der Massen, mehr Streß in der Arbeit und im Leben, mehr Wunsch nach Erholung im Grünen bzw im Wald, auf Neudeutsch "Nutzungs(er)druck", wollen viele dorthin. Und dann auch noch dieses "immer höher weiter schneller" Teufelszeug Bergfahrrad, Neudeutsch Mauntenbeik.

Doch dann kam, wiedereinmal, der Umweltschutzgedanke hoch; plus Friday For Futures. Dazu die "Unterstützung" vom Borkenkäfer, Mutter Natur, in Form von Stürmen, der Massentourismus, Nutzerdruck und MTB. Und zu guter letzt noch das Virus! Jo leck mi... So derf des ned weidagehn' !

Oiso, pack ma's. Pack ma die Gelegenheit am Schopf und schaun wir, dass wir den *Ursprungszustand wiederherstellen *können. Natürlich demokratisch legitimiert, unterstützt und gefördert. Alter Wein in neuen Schläuchen halt...
Jo, die Wanderer und Bergsteiger, jo eh, de dirfn. Aber sche brav am Weg bleibn'! Olle ondan, auße oder nur beschränkt (zeitlich, räumlich) und/oder gegen einen Obulus, Wegelagergebühr, Maut, Erhaltungsbeitrag, Solidarbeitrag etc . Der Gedanke an Waldfreizeitparks liegt da nahe .

Neben der 1) Land- und Forstwirtschaft sowie der 2) Jägerei ist das Wichtigste, dass auch nachfolgende Generationen die Wäler anschauen und, in Maßen, gelegentlich, *betreten* (Naturlehrpfade) dürfen = 3) Naturschutz.
Also muss alles andere diesen 1-3 Anliegen untergeordnet werden. Koste es was es wolle; dh auch wenn einige bzw die überwiegende Mehrheit davon ausgeschlossen wird.

Als doch nicht: "_Mögen hätt ich schon wollen, aber dürfen habe ich mich nicht getraut._"
Sie werden sich getraut haben...


----------



## Coal_Master (7. März 2021)

Radlhubsi schrieb:


> Ich bin nach 50 Jahrem Mitgliedschaft ausgetreten weil im DAV die finanziellen Intetessen alle anderen Inzeressen überwiegen.
> Es ist kein gemeinnütziger Verein me


Schon irgendwie geil oder.
Der DAV baut seine riesen Hütten in den Bergen weiter aus , hier bei uns am E5 verdienen Sie sich ne goldene Nase, seit Jahrzehnten kacken alle den Berg runter und wir Biker sind die grossen Zerstörer und sollen in Zukunft diese Wege nicht mehr nutzen dürfen , ist schon eine verkehrte Welt.
Genauso die Älpler und Jäger mit ihren Hütten.


----------



## ExcelBiker (7. März 2021)

KäptnFR schrieb:


> Stellt sich natürlich die Frage aus welcher Motivation heraus das StMUV da mal eben ne Viertelmillion € für den DAV locker macht?
> Verfolgt man im Nachbarfred aufmerksam die entsprechenden Beiträge und folgt deren Verlinkungen, ist es gar nicht so schwierig sich ein gewisses Bild von der Lage zu verschaffen. Angefangen hat das ganze Theater im Allgäu 2016 wo der Waldbauernverband und 2017 dann auch die Jägerschaft massiv gegen Radfahrer Stimmung gemacht haben.
> Der Versuch die damalige (noch unter Seehofer) Umweltministerin U. Scharf von den "Problemradlern" zu überzeugen schlug komplett fehl. Tja blöd gelaufen erstmal. Aber dann kam 2018 Söder und Scharf musste gehen. In den diversen links zu Zeitunsgartikeln wird auch immer wieder ein gewisser Eric Beißwenger erwähnt, seines Zeichens Umweltpolitischer Sprecher der CSU, dem StMUV also mehr als nah
> Für die mit der bayrischen Verfassung arg unzufriedene Forst- und Jägerschaft ist es natürlich ein toller "Zufall" dass besagter Herr Beißwenger _"Mitglied im Alpwirtschaftlichen Verein, Bayerischen Bauernverband, Westallgäuer Baumverein, Allgäuer Schafhalterverband, Forstbetriebsgemeinschaft, Bayerischen Jagdverband und in weiteren Vereinen und Verbänden"_ ist..... 💡
> ...


Hier wird ein ziemlich schwerwiegender Vorwurf skizziert: Den kann man "Auftragsarbeit" oder "(kurz vor) Bestechung" nennen. Dumm nur, dass die Vorwürfe verdammt gut nachvollziehbar sind und auch mit Quellen gut belegt sind.

Obwehl es hier im Forum richtig rund geht (nicht nur in diesem Thread), ist vom DAV bisher so gut wie nichts zu lesen, in diesem Thread ist die Reaktion bisher genau Null.

Ich würde dem DAV dringend raten, sich hier zu positionieren. Insbesondere der von @KäptnFR skizzierte Vorwurf ist heftig. Nachdem mir nur ein DAVler bekannt ist, frage ich direkt an @GlobeT :
*Wie steht der DAV zu diesen Vorwürfen?
Warum wurde innerhalb kürzester Zeit die eigene Zielsetzung (subjektive Kriterien, eigenes Können) ins Gegenteil umgedreht?
Warum kommen die rechlichen Schlussfolgerungen vom DAV zum exakt gegeteiligen Ergebnis wie die Schlussfolgerungen der DIMB?*
Wenn da nicht relativ glaubwürdig der beschriebene Vorwurf dementiert und ausgeräumt wird, kann sich jeder überlegen, ob was Wahres daran ist.


----------



## Rupertirider (7. März 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Das klingt erst mal für die Sektion(en) positiv.
> Aber gerade dann wäre ich an Deiner Stelle stinksauer auf den Hauptverein, der nach Lage der Indizien dafür zu sorgen scheint, dass von Behördenseite auf einen Kurs gegen "Mountainbiker" eingeschwenkt wird. Sehr pessimistisch gesehen könnte man hier in diesem konkreten Fall die Vermutung aufstellen, dass wegen der neuen VwV der Forst gerade bremst. Und an der hat der Hauptverein ja durchaus "mitgearbeitet".
> 
> 
> Doch gäbe es. Oder glaubst Du allen ernstes, dass es in allen Sektionen ein Engagement in dieser Sache von den "Alteingesessenen" überhaupt zugelassen wird? Und ohne Unterstützung zumindest einzelner, die in der Sektion "etwas zu sagen haben", wirst Du dort am ausgestreckten Arm verhungern.


Selbstverständlich bin ich bezgl. des Vorgehens des Hauptvereins nicht glücklich, allerdings finde ich persönlich die Stellungnahme des Hauptvereins zur VwV durchaus aussagekräftig. Ich hoffe, du hast die Stellungnahme gelesen! Hier werden die strittigen Punkte meines Erachtens ausreichend kritisiert. Allerdings sehe ich auch die Arbeit, die die Sektionen in meiner Region zum Thema MTB leisten bzw. kenne deren Positionen. Und die sind durchwegs Positiv gegenüber der Sparte eingestellt. Ich möchte ausdrücklich klarstellen, dass mir die Sektionspositionen in anderen Regionen nicht bekannt sind!
Die Bremse seitens des Forst hat rein mit naturschutzrechtlichen Belangen zu Tun (Raufußhuhnhabitate). Es gab durchaus positive Signale seitens des Forst für unser Projekt.

Dass sich der Hauptverein den Inhalt der aktuellen VwV so nicht vorgestellt hat, kann der Stellungnahme entnommen werden.

Und ja, ich denke durchaus, dass bei entsprechendem Engagement (dazu braucht es jedoch mehr als nur Einen motivierten Biker) selbst "Alteingesessene" ihre Meinung ändern können oder zumindest etwas mehr Akzeptanz aufbringen können. Ist ja auch genau so in meinen Sektionen passiert! Gerade im Jugendbereich (z.B. durch Kindertraining) kann viel bewegt werden und dadurch Aufmerksamkeit generiert werden. Bei erfolgreichen Angeboten können selbst die Alten ihre Augen nicht mehr vor Tatsachen verschließen.

Die Dimb hingegen ist in meiner Region bisher leider nur sehr zaghaft in Erscheinung getreten bzw. hat in meinen Augen nur wenig vorzeigbare Fortschritte erzielt. Ich lass mich aber gern vom Gegenteil überzeugen.
Des weiteren entfallen viele Steige, welche ich gerne mit dem Rad befahre, unter die Verkehrssicherungspflicht der Alpenvereinssektionen - ein weiterer Grund für mich, Mitglied im Alpenverein zu bleiben.


----------



## mw.dd (7. März 2021)

Rupertirider schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich bin ich bezgl. des Vorgehens des Hauptvereins nicht glücklich, allerdings finde ich persönlich die Stellungnahme des Hauptvereins zur VwV durchaus aussagekräftig. Ich hoffe, du hast die Stellungnahme gelesen! Hier werden die strittigen Punkte meines Erachtens ausreichend kritisiert. Allerdings sehe ich auch die Arbeit, die die Sektionen in meiner Region zum Thema MTB leisten bzw. kenne deren Positionen. Und die sind durchwegs Positiv gegenüber der Sparte eingestellt. Ich möchte ausdrücklich klarstellen, dass mir die Sektionspositionen in anderen Regionen nicht bekannt sind!
> Die Bremse seitens des Forst hat rein mit naturschutzrechtlichen Belangen zu Tun (Raufußhuhnhabitate). Es gab durchaus positive Signale seitens des Forst für unser Projekt.
> 
> Dass sich der Hauptverein den Inhalt der aktuellen VwV so nicht vorgestellt hat, kann der Stellungnahme entnommen werden.
> ...


Du hattest mich fast - bis zum Wort "Verkehrssicherungspflicht"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schmitr3 (7. März 2021)

Rupertirider schrieb:


> die Stellungnahme des Hauptvereins zur VwV durchaus aussagekräftig


Könntest du die vielleicht verlinken? Ich weiß nicht genau, aus was du die damit beziehst. Danke!


----------



## dopero (7. März 2021)

Rupertirider schrieb:


> Dass sich der Hauptverein den Inhalt der aktuellen VwV so nicht vorgestellt hat, kann der Stellungnahme entnommen werden.


Das kann man schon behaupten. Aber ich kann halt auch einfach nicht glauben, dass es bei einem Verein mit 1,35 Mio Mitgliedern, Fachleute für solche Themen gibt, die Positionspapiere in dieser Art und Weise formulieren und sich dann wundern, dass die darauf aufbauenden Vorschriften negativ für viele ihrer Mitglieder ausfallen. Immerhin haben ja bei einer Umfrage 43% angegeben auch MTBler zu sein. Das sind ja nur 580.000 MTBler, allein im DAV.

Das geförderte Positionspapier und die im Namen des DAV im Vorfeld augenscheinlich immer wieder getätigten Aussagen wie "Auf keinen Fall kommt es auf das persönliche Können an" in entsprechenden Gremien (hier Vortrag bei der Arbeitsgemeinschaft Bayrische Bergbauern) sprechen da aber auch eine andere Sprache.
Fakt bleibt, wie schon ein paart mal erwähnt, das Positionspapier des DAV liest sich wie die Vorlage für die VwV. Der vorherige Positionspapier von 2015 hatte da einen ganz anderen Inhalt.


----------



## McBaren (7. März 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Das sind ja nur 580.000 MTBler, allein im DAV.


Und wieviele fahren davon auf den Wegen um die es hier geht?
Und wieviele von denen die auf diesen Wegen fahren sind im DIMB oder DAV oder sonstwo organisiert?


----------



## Rupertirider (7. März 2021)

@mw.dd ersetz doch das Wort "Verkehrssicherungspflicht" mit "Wegewartung"   

Untenstehend die Stellungnahme des DAV.
200925 Vollzugshinweise Erholung_Stellungnahme DAV-final.pdf
Mit dem Punkt der objektiven Beurteilung einer Wegeeignung bin ich mit der Positionierung des Hauptvereins nicht einverstanden, allerdings muss der Alpenverein eben auch die Interessen der Wanderer vertreten. 

Aber ich bin dennoch der Meinung, dass die DAV Sektionen in den einzelnen Regionen bei entsprechendem Engagement viel erreichen können.


----------



## Janosch23 (7. März 2021)

Rupertirider schrieb:


> allerdings muss der Alpenverein eben auch die Interessen der Wanderer vertreten.


und genau das ist der gordische Knoten, den der DAV aktuell nicht gelöst bekommt.


----------



## ufp (7. März 2021)

Janosch23 schrieb:


> und genau das ist der gordische Knoten, den der DAV aktuell nicht gelöst bekommt.


Einerseits stimmt das zwar, andererseits hat er sich schon, offensichtlich, *gegen* MTB und für die Wanderer entschieden :-(.


----------



## scratch_a (7. März 2021)

Janosch23 schrieb:


> und genau das ist der gordische Knoten, den der DAV aktuell nicht gelöst bekommt.



Oder in der Realität oft gar nicht lösen muss. 
Die paar wenigen negativen Fälle rechtfertigen ja nicht den ganzen Aufwand, der betrieben wird, das Gesetz aushebeln zu wollen. Durch entsprechende Schilder wird es erst zu vermehrten Problemen kommen, die man sich dann quasi selbst geschaffen hat. 
Eine derartige Konfliktlösung für sehr begrenzte Gebiete/Wege kann nicht das Vorbild für ganz Bayern oder gar Deutschland sein.


----------



## dopero (7. März 2021)

Eine Überlegung, die mir da noch in den Sinn kommt: Wie ist denn eigentlich die Position in dem der VwV zugrunde liegenden Positionspapier mit dem Vereinszweck des DAV in Einklang zu bringen?


> § 2 Zweck
> 1. *Zweck des Vereins* ist, das *Bergsteigen und alpine Sportarten* vor allem in den Alpen und den deutschen Mittelgebirgen, besonders für die Jugend und die Familien, *zu fördern und zu pflegen*, die Schönheit und Ursprünglichkeit der Bergwelt zu erhalten, die Kenntnisse über die Gebirge zu erweitern und zu verbreiten, dadurch die Bindung zur Heimat zu pflegen sowie Wissenschaft und Forschung über diese Bereiche zu fördern. Er hat auch die aus diesen Aufgaben sich ergebenden Tätigkeiten der Sektionen zusammen zu fassen und gemeinsame Aufgaben zu leiten und zu fördern.


----------



## Aldar (8. März 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Eine Überlegung, die mir da noch in den Sinn kommt: Wie ist denn eigentlich die Position in dem der VwV zugrunde liegenden Positionspapier mit dem Vereinszweck des DAV in Einklang zu bringen?


Grob gesagt: du kannst die Berge auf Forststraßen genießen, damit ist genug gefördert und gepflegt


----------



## ExcelBiker (8. März 2021)

Rupertirider schrieb:


> Mit dem Punkt der objektiven Beurteilung einer Wegeeignung bin ich mit der Positionierung des Hauptvereins nicht einverstanden, allerdings muss der Alpenverein eben auch die Interessen der Wanderer vertreten.


Dein Engagement in Ehren, find ich klasse, aber das trifft nicht den Kern vom Problem. Der Kern ist, dass es eine Gesetzgebung gibt, die sich seit Jahrzehnten bewährt, und die auch gerichtlich bestätigt wurde. Und dann kommt der DAV und ein Ministerium mit einer VwV daher, die nicht zum Gesetz passen. Dazu kommt, dass hier Probleme konstruiert werden, die in der Form nicht existieren. Die einzige "Problemlösung", die hier erfolgt, ist die Sperrung von praktisch allen Wegen für MTB. Dabei gibt es genügend Beispiele, dass es auch anders geht, siehe die ganze Schweiz, insbesondere Graubünden. Und hier werden die Gremien von DAV und Ministerium so grausam blind, dass am Ende nur der Schluss rauskomen kann: Die wollen keine gute Lösung, die wollen flächendeckende Sperrungen, auch mit dem Risiko, dass diese durch Gerichte kassiert werden. 



Rupertirider schrieb:


> Aber ich bin dennoch der Meinung, dass die DAV Sektionen in den einzelnen Regionen bei entsprechendem Engagement viel erreichen können.


Eben nicht. Du müsstest sämtliche Sektionen dazu bringen, ihnen überhaupt mal die Problematik zu erklären, und dann über Abstimmungen andere Personen in die Vorstandsetage zu bringen. Das dauert wahrscheinlich eher Jahrzehnte als nur ein paar Jahre. So lange können wir nicht warten, bis dahin ist der MTB-Sport im bayrischen Alpenraum tot.

Was noch dazu kommt, ist die eher offene Haltung gegenüber MTB im Bereich Chiemgau und östlich davon (also wo du offensichtlich unterwegs bist). Das schaut in der Gegend MB, TÖL und wohl auch GAP ganz anders aus. Es kann gut sein, dass ihr lokal sowohl mit der VwV als auch mit den DAV Richtlinien gut leben könnt, aber im Bereich MB-TÖL eben nicht. Da sind erst mal sehr viel mehr Biker unterwegs (ganz anderer Nutzungsdruck), und zusätzlich sehr viele in den "offiziellen" Stellen (Gemeinden, Bürgermeister, Landratsamt, ...), die ganz offen gegen alles sind, was irgendwie nach MTB aussehen könnte. Und diese Stellen probieren schon länger (weit vor der neuen VwV), nach Möglichkeit alle Strecken zu schließen. Und mit der neuen VwV haben sie das geeignete Werkzeug in der Hand. Sie werden es intensiv nutzen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (8. März 2021)

Rupertirider schrieb:


> allerdings muss der Alpenverein eben auch die Interessen der Wanderer vertreten


Indem er willkürlichen Wegsperrungen für Radfahrer Vorschub leistet? Ich glaube kaum, dass das den Interessen der nicht radfahrenden Vereinsmitgleider entspricht.


ExcelBiker schrieb:


> die wollen *flächendeckende Sperrungen*, auch mit dem Risiko, dass diese durch Gerichte kassiert werden.


So weit würde ich nicht gehen. Die wollen eine einfache Handhabe, Sperrschilder aufzustellen, wenn es zu - vermeintlichen oder tatsächlichen - Problemen kommt.
Die Hoffnung, dass die Radfahrer nicht in der Lage sind sich in jedem Einzelfall dagegen zu wehren ist wahrscheinlich berechtigt.


----------



## Janosch23 (8. März 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Und mit der neuen VwV haben sie das geeignete Werkzeug in der Hand. Sie werden es intensiv nutzen ...


Jo, das genau wird wohl passieren, während wir hier elegant hin- und her diskutieren.
Wobei ich, um ehrlich zu sein, keine Ahnung habe, wo die angeblichen Konflikte alle herkommen sollen. Ich habe in den letzten Jahren genau einmal eine "unangenehme" Situation gehabt - ein Almbauer, der der Meinung war, der ausgeschriebene Wanderpfad über seine Bergwiese, sei nicht für Räder geeignet. Ansonsten im schlimmsten Fall vielleicht mal ein grantiger Blick, aber das wars ...
Wir bemühen uns immer freundlich zu grüßen und Notfalls auch anzuhalten um allen Wanderern den Vortritt zu lassen. 
Habt Ihr da andere Erfahrungen gesammelt?


----------



## homerjay (8. März 2021)

Rupertirider schrieb:


> Die Dimb hingegen ist in meiner Region bisher leider nur sehr zaghaft in Erscheinung getreten bzw. hat in meinen Augen nur wenig vorzeigbare Fortschritte erzielt. Ich lass mich aber gern vom Gegenteil überzeugen.


Die DIMB IG Allgäu wurde unter anderem auch deshalb gegründet, weil der (damalige) Geschäftsführer der DAV Sektion Allgäu-Immenstadt eine ausdrückliche Unterstützung der Mountainbiker  abgelehnt hat.


----------



## homerjay (8. März 2021)

KäptnFR schrieb:


> "Finanziell abgeliefert" hat hier erstmal der Freistaat bzw das Staatsministerium für Umwelt  und Verbraucherschutz (StMUV) bzw also wir Steuerzahler, in Form einer €250.000 Förderung für den DAV !
> 
> Stellt sich natürlich die Frage aus welcher Motivation heraus das StMUV da mal eben ne Viertelmillion € für den DAV locker macht?
> Verfolgt man im Nachbarfred aufmerksam die entsprechenden Beiträge und folgt deren Verlinkungen, ist es gar nicht so schwierig sich ein gewisses Bild von der Lage zu verschaffen. Angefangen hat das ganze Theater im Allgäu 2016 wo der Waldbauernverband und 2017 dann auch die Jägerschaft massiv gegen Radfahrer Stimmung gemacht haben.
> ...


Ach der Herr Beißwenger hat grad ganz andere Probleme:









						Parlamentarier im Fokus
					

Gegen den CSU-Landtagsabgeordneten Eric Beißwenger wird wegen des Verdachts auf Steuerhinterziehung ermittelt. Er habe seit Dienstag davon Kenntnis, teilte der...




					www.sueddeutsche.de


----------



## xrated (8. März 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Das sind ja nur 580.000 MTBler, allein im DAV.


vs 81000 in der Dimb. Da sieht man mal wie die Gewichtung ist.
Ein verschwindend geringer Anteil wird mitbekommen was beim DAV abläuft.


----------



## Lenka K. (8. März 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> So weit würde ich nicht gehen.


Du kennst die Lage in Bayern wirklich nicht. Wie schon @ExcelBiker schrieb, es muss auch innerhalb der Regierungsbezirke differenziert werden (Allgäu = schlecht/sehr schlecht, Chiemgau = eher unproblematisch, Loisachtal (GAP), Isarwinkel (TÖL), Mangfallgebirge (MB) = katastrophal).

Die Gemeinde Jachenau (Isarwinkel), hat 2018 quasi alle Steige auf Gemeindegebiet mit illegalen Schildern zugepflastert, die suggerieren, dass dort das Biken nicht erlaubt wäre. Mit der zu erwartenden Verschärfung der Konflikte ("Haben Sie das Schild nicht gesehen, Radfahren verboten!").




Da wird die neue Verwaltungsvorschrift gnadenlos ausgenutzt. Ebenso im Loisachtal, wo schon jetzt fast alle Talnahe "Trails" (sprich 1.5m-breite Kinderwagenkieswege, die allerdings praktisch fürs Umfahren der Strassen im Tal sind) verboten sind. Da ist anzunehmen, dass die Steige auch bald folgen werden, wenn es jetzt die rechtliche Handhabe gibt. Zumal Corona für wirklich unschöne Verhältnisse im Gebiet sorgt, weil sich weder die Wanderer, noch die Biker grossflächig verteilen können und sich alles auf relativ kleiner Fläche konzentriert.


----------



## xrated (8. März 2021)

Die Almbauern am Jochberg, genauer Hr. Oswald, waren schon vor 10 Jahren berüchtigt.
Das gleiche ist mir damals passiert nur das ich schon beim hochschieben angeraunzt wurde:








						MTB-Fahrerin schildert Angst-Erlebnis mit Almwirt - und löst große Diskussion aus
					

Die Münchnerin wollte die Aussicht genießen und schob ihr MTB einen Wanderweg in Richtung Jochberg hinauf. Ein Almwirt beobachtete die Szene, offenbar mit Folgen.




					www.merkur.de
				




Merkur ist auch noch der übelste Hetzverein.


----------



## dertutnix (8. März 2021)

... wobei bitte zu unterscheiden ist, welche Rolle der DAV jeweils spielt (hierum sollte es in dem Thread ja gehen). Gerade in der Jachenau dürfte die entscheidende Person wohl der Bürgermeister sein...


----------



## ExcelBiker (8. März 2021)

Janosch23 schrieb:


> Habt Ihr da andere Erfahrungen gesammelt?


Kann ich bestätigen. Ich schätze die Anzahl an MTB-Hasser auf ca. 1%. die hast du überall, egal um was es geht, immer ist einer zu finden, der dagegen ist. Ich habe überwiegend positive Reaktionen bekommen, und die meisten Wanderer sind weitaus zuvorkommender als ich erwarten würde. Etliche wollen sogar, dass ich vorbei fahre, obwohl ich ihnen den Vortritt lassen will. Für mich ist das mit den "massiven Problemen" völlig überzogen. Es hat auch noch niemand konkrete Zahlen genannt. Dann wäre nämlich transparent, wie groß das Problem wirklich ist. Und ich wette, es wäre ziemlich blamabel für die MTB-Gegner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ExcelBiker (8. März 2021)

dertutnix schrieb:


> Gerade in der Jachenau dürfte die entscheidende Person wohl der Bürgermeister sein...


... und mit Hilfe vom DAV bekommt er das passende Werkzeug.


----------



## Lenka K. (8. März 2021)

dertutnix schrieb:


> ... wobei bitte zu unterscheiden ist, welche Rolle der DAV jeweils spielt (hierum sollte es in dem Thread ja gehen). Gerade in der Jachenau dürfte die entscheidende Person wohl der Bürgermeister sein...


Schon. Es ging darum, Ortsfremden die Lage nahe zu bringen.


----------



## ufp (8. März 2021)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Du kennst die Lage in Bayern wirklich nicht. Wie schon @ExcelBiker schrieb, es muss auch innerhalb der Regierungsbezirke differenziert werden (Allgäu = schlecht/sehr schlecht, Chiemgau = eher unproblematisch, Loisachtal (GAP), Isarwinkel (TÖL), Mangfallgebirge (MB) = katastrophal).
> 
> Die Gemeinde Jachenau (Isarwinkel), hat 2018 quasi alle Steige auf Gemeindegebiet mit illegalen Schildern zugepflastert, die suggerieren, dass dort das Biken nicht erlaubt wäre. Mit der zu erwartenden Verschärfung der Konflikte ("Haben Sie das Schild nicht gesehen, Radfahren verboten!).
> 
> ...


Echt arg und übel.
Weil immer wieder so Schilder, von *nicht *öffentlich-rechtlicher Hand aufgestellt wurden,
_Eine *rechtliche* Aussagekraft haben diese Schilder *nicht*_
müßten die Aufsteller bzw Gemeinden, wenn sie darüber informiert oder aufgeklärt würden, dass sie, mehr oder weniger Rechtsbruch begangen haben, die Schilder nicht wieder abmontieren?
(zumindest bei den alten Schildern; bei den neuen müßte ja die Verwaltungsvorschrift mit angeführt werden).


----------



## Sun on Tour (8. März 2021)

ufp schrieb:


> ... Rechtsbruch begangen haben, die Schilder nicht wieder abmontieren?
> (zumindest bei den alten Schildern; bei den neuen müßte ja die Verwaltungsvorschrift mit angeführt werden).


Rechtswidrig bleibt rechtswidrig - daran ändert auch die Verwaltungsvorschrift nichts.


----------



## mw.dd (8. März 2021)

xrated schrieb:


> vs 81000 in der Dimb


Da gibt es einen erheblichen Anteil an Doppelungen.


----------



## Aldar (8. März 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Da gibt es einen erheblichen Anteil an Doppelungen.


Und wie viele sind wohl nur beim DAV weil die Eltern schon drin waren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ExcelBiker (8. März 2021)

ufp schrieb:


> müßten die Aufsteller bzw Gemeinden, wenn sie darüber informiert oder aufgeklärt würden, dass sie, mehr oder weniger Rechtsbruch begangen haben, die Schilder nicht wieder abmontieren?


Du kannst erst mal Schilder aufstellen wie du willst. Es sind hier keine offiziellen Schilder, also brauchst du dich auch nicht daran halten. Nur weiß das der normale Wanderer nicht. So viel ich damals mitbekommen habe, war es der Gemeinde sch...egal, ob die Schilder legal, illegal oder sonst was sind.

Spannend wird es erst, wenn offizielle Schilder auftauchen, die sich auf die neue VwV beziehen. Dann bleibt aber nur der Klageweg, siehe Ottobeurer Bannwald.


----------



## ufp (8. März 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Rechtswidrig bleibt rechtswidrig


Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter.
Kein Wunder das teilweise so ein Wildwuchs an illegalen Schildern besteht .


ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Du kannst erst mal Schilder aufstellen wie du willst. Es sind hier keine offiziellen Schilder


Also ich bin mir da nicht sicher, dass irgendwer, dh Privatperson, Verein, Gemeinde, Bürgermeister etc berechtigt ist, (solche) Schilder aufzustellen.


----------



## GlobeT (8. März 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Hier wird ein ziemlich schwerwiegender Vorwurf skizziert: Den kann man "Auftragsarbeit" oder "(kurz vor) Bestechung" nennen. Dumm nur, dass die Vorwürfe verdammt gut nachvollziehbar sind und auch mit Quellen gut belegt sind.
> 
> Obwehl es hier im Forum richtig rund geht (nicht nur in diesem Thread), ist vom DAV bisher so gut wie nichts zu lesen, in diesem Thread ist die Reaktion bisher genau Null.
> 
> ...


Servus @ExcelBiker ,
wie ich es schon im anderen Thread angeboten hab, könnt ihr mich gerne anrufen, da ich hier mit meinem privaten Account drin bin und die Thematik des Alpenvereins, auch wenn er mein Arbeitgeber ist, nicht in meinem privaten Leben die ganze Zeit diskutieren will. Deshalb nochmals das Angebot, wir können uns gern virtuell oder telefonisch zusammenhocken, dann erkläre ich alles ausführlich.

Die Vorwürfe von @KäptnFR sind zum Teil nicht ganz korrekt. Man muss zum einen zwischen DAV Positionspapier und DAV Rechtshandbuch unterscheiden. Das Rechtshandbuch wurde von der Kommission Recht geschrieben und diese besteht nur aus Juristen. Dieses Gremium hat auch den Leitfaden geschrieben und war stellenweise im Vorfeld bei den Gesprächen zur AG "Mountainbike und Wegeeignung" vertreten. so wie auch der Roland von der DIMB.
Das Positionspapier wurde ohne Juristen geschrieben und hatte vor allem die Mitarbeit des Lehrteams. Daher auch der Widerspruch.
Das ganze war aber auch vor meiner Zeit im Verein. Ich bin deshalb gerade am schauen, ob die Rechtsmeinung im alten Rechtshandbuch von vor 2018 auch schon dies enthalten hat, oder ob es wirklich erst 2018 dazu gekommen ist.


----------



## JensDey (8. März 2021)

ufp schrieb:


> Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter.
> ...
> Also ich bin mir da nicht sicher, dass irgendwer, dh Privatperson, Verein, Gemeinde, Bürgermeister etc berechtigt ist, (solche) Schilder aufzustellen.


Das ist dann wieder das Problem. Und wo könnte man seine Klage versuchen?


----------



## homerjay (8. März 2021)

CSU-Fraktion im Bayerischen Landtag -  - Eric Beißwenger |
					

Eric Beißwenger : Schule, Berufsausbildung, berufliche Tätigkeit: 1992 Abitur in Mannheim 1995-1999 BWL-Studium 1993-1995 Ausbildung zum Bankkaufmann seit 1997 Bio-Bauer 2003-2004 Berufsausbildung zum Landwirt  Politische Tätigkeiten 2008-2014 und 01.05.2018-30.04.2020 Gemeinderat in Bad...



					www.csu-landtag.de
				




Seite runterscrollen und auf den Redebeitrag klicken. Edit: Oder direkt hier:





						Bayerischer Landtag - Player
					






					www1.bayern.landtag.de
				




1:10 und ab 3:15


War heute im Allgäuer Anzeigeblatt:


----------



## DerandereJan (8. März 2021)

GlobeT schrieb:


> Deshalb nochmals das Angebot, wir können uns gern virtuell oder telefonisch zusammenhocken, dann erkläre ich alles ausführlich.


Auch wenn nicht an mich gerichtet, hätte ich doch starkes Interesse, einen Einblick zu bekommen!


----------



## ExcelBiker (8. März 2021)

GlobeT schrieb:


> Deshalb nochmals das Angebot, wir können uns gern virtuell oder telefonisch zusammenhocken, dann erkläre ich alles ausführlich.


Danke für das Angebot. Ich meine, das sind mehr als nur ein paar Wenige sehr daran interessiert. Insofern halte ich es nicht so zielführend, das im kleinen Kreis zu besprechen und dann an den größeren Kreis, z.B. hier ins Forum, weiterzuleiten. Wäre es möglich, dass du (oder eine andere Person) hier direkt auf die Fragen antwortest?



GlobeT schrieb:


> da ich hier mit meinem privaten Account drin bin und die Thematik des Alpenvereins, auch wenn er mein Arbeitgeber ist, nicht in meinem privaten Leben die ganze Zeit diskutieren will.


Sehr verständlich, würde ich selbst genauso sehen. Vielleicht gibt es ja die Möglichkeit, dass entweder Du oder eine andere Person sich "hauptamtlich", also als Arbeitszeit, hier einbringt. Die Sache halte ich auch für so brisant, dass es dem DAV das wert sein sollte, hier bezahlte Zeit zu investieren.


----------



## dertutnix (8. März 2021)

GlobeT schrieb:


> Servus @ExcelBiker ,
> wie ich es schon im anderen Thread angeboten hab, könnt ihr mich gerne anrufen, da ich hier mit meinem privaten Account drin bin und die Thematik des Alpenvereins, auch wenn er mein Arbeitgeber ist, nicht in meinem privaten Leben die ganze Zeit diskutieren will. Deshalb nochmals das Angebot, wir können uns gern virtuell oder telefonisch zusammenhocken, dann erkläre ich alles ausführlich...


Deinen Grund kann ich sehr gut verstehen und dein Vorschlag eines Telefonats o.ä. gut. Trotzdem wäre es hier hilfreich, wenn direkt zu den Punkten sich jemand vom DAV dazu äußern würde. Andernfalls besteht die Gefahr, dass über das Gespräch hier dann berichtet wird, evtl. auch verkürz und mit Fehler, spätestens bei Verständnisfragen wirst du dich dann wieder einbringen müssen. Daher könnte es sinnvoll sein, wenn du oder jemand vom DAV einen erkennbaren DAV-User einrichtet und über diesen kommuniziert. Vielleicht magst du das mal intern klären?


----------



## Sun on Tour (8. März 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Spannend wird es erst, wenn offizielle Schilder auftauchen, *die sich auf die neue VwV beziehen*.


Das ist dann ein ziemlich deutlicher Hinweis darauf, dass das Schild rechtswidrig und sehr wahrscheinlich auch unbeachtlich sein wird - dafür aber umso konfliktträchtiger.


----------



## GarfieldII (8. März 2021)

Rupertirider schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich bin ich bezgl. des Vorgehens des Hauptvereins nicht glücklich, allerdings finde ich persönlich die Stellungnahme des Hauptvereins zur VwV durchaus aussagekräftig. Ich hoffe, du hast die Stellungnahme gelesen! Hier werden die strittigen Punkte meines Erachtens ausreichend kritisiert. Allerdings sehe ich auch die Arbeit, die die Sektionen in meiner Region zum Thema MTB leisten bzw. kenne deren Positionen. Und die sind durchwegs Positiv gegenüber der Sparte eingestellt. Ich möchte ausdrücklich klarstellen, dass mir die Sektionspositionen in anderen Regionen nicht bekannt sind!
> Die Bremse seitens des Forst hat rein mit naturschutzrechtlichen Belangen zu Tun (Raufußhuhnhabitate). Es gab durchaus positive Signale seitens des Forst für unser Projekt.
> 
> Dass sich der Hauptverein den Inhalt der aktuellen VwV so nicht vorgestellt hat, kann der Stellungnahme entnommen werden.
> ...



Die offizielle Stellungnahme des DAV zu VwV ist rein pseudo, weil klar herausgearbeitet wurde, dass zentrale Definitionen aus Präsentationen des DAV wörtwörtlich in die VwV übernommen worden sind.
Auch die völlig bescheuerte Def über die Eignung von Wegen in Verbindung mit der Fähigkeit der Person
auf dem Rad. Und das nur bei MTB und eben nicht im Bereich Klettern oder Wandern. Sorry ,die Richtung
des DAV ist glasklar auch wenn Ihr vereinzelt vor Ort gute Arbeit macht. 😎


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GarfieldII (8. März 2021)

dertutnix schrieb:


> Deinen Grund kann ich sehr gut verstehen und dein Vorschlag eines Telefonats o.ä. gut. Trotzdem wäre es hier hilfreich, wenn direkt zu den Punkten sich jemand vom DAV dazu äußern würde. Andernfalls besteht die Gefahr, dass über das Gespräch hier dann berichtet wird, evtl. auch verkürz und mit Fehler, spätestens bei Verständnisfragen wirst du dich dann wieder einbringen müssen. Daher könnte es sinnvoll sein, wenn du oder jemand vom DAV einen erkennbaren DAV-User einrichtet und über diesen kommuniziert. Vielleicht magst du das mal intern klären?



Fakt ist leider , das die VwV jetzt umgesetzt wird ,dank der Hilfe des DAV und das auch gewollt. Das hat
einen faden Beigeschmack und wird seine Kreise ziehen. Je mehr Verbote in Bayern erlassen werden, 
desto weniger Biker kommen. Ist ganz einfach, Aktion und Reaktion. Also Ziel erreicht oder ?
Ich hab das mal in einer Wahts Gruppe als Info laufen lassen, es gab einen riesen Aufschrei, und
das zeigte mir, das die MTB Problematik in Bayern noch vielen unbekannt ist. Bin also gespannt, und in
Bayern bin ich raus und auch aus dem DAV 😎 
Ach so , ich wohne in NRW also eher ein kleines Bundesland.


----------



## Sun on Tour (8. März 2021)

Man sollte sich wegen dieser unsäglichen VwV das Radlfahren in Bayern nicht verleiden lassen.


----------



## dopero (9. März 2021)

ufp schrieb:


> Also ich bin mir da nicht sicher, dass irgendwer, dh Privatperson, Verein, Gemeinde, Bürgermeister etc berechtigt ist, (solche) Schilder aufzustellen.


Nein, sind sie nicht, da auf tatsächlich öffentlichen Wegen StVG und StVO gelten. Deswegen haben dort nur die im Verkehrszeichenkatalog der StVO erwähnten Schilder etwas verloren.



> Privatwege sind in aller Regel tatsächlich öffentliche Wege (s BayVGH U v 03.07.2015 [11 B 14.2809]) und gehören damit zu den tatsächlich öffentlichen Verkehrsflächen
> Tatsächlich-öffentliche Verkehrsflächen sind alle Flächen, die auf Grund einer ausdrücklichen oder stillschweigenden Freigabe durch den Berechtigten der Allgemeinheit zu Verkehrszwecken offen stehen
> Auf tatsächlich öffentlichen Wegen gelten die straßenverkehrsrechtlichen Bestimmungen (StVG, StVO) – s auch Art. 28 Abs. 4 BayNatSchG, Art. 13 Abs. 3 Satz 2 BayWaldG


Hier zu finden.


----------



## KäptnFR (9. März 2021)

homerjay schrieb:


> Ach der Herr Beißwenger hat grad ganz andere Probleme:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, zache Gschicht. Hoffen wir das beste. Wobei es in der Vergangenheit wohl auch schonmal bissl unrund lief bei ihm:
_Schon vor der Zeit als Abgeordneter waren seine geschäftlichen Aktivitäten in die Schlagzeilen geraten. So wurde bekannt, dass der gastronomische Betrieb einer „Festscheune“ auf der Alpe Untere Schwande bei Unterjoch ebenso unzulässig war wie die Vermietung von Ferienwohnungen in dem Gebäude. Dies stellte damals das Oberallgäuer Landratsamt fest, nachdem es entsprechende Vorwürfe geprüft hatte._
_<Quelle>_

Wenn er mit der Aufarbeitung seiner Steuerangelegenheit anderweitig beschäftigt ist, wäre das für uns Radfahrer u.U. von Vorteil:
_Es ist Zeit, das Problem anzugehen, findet Eric Beißwenger. Der CSU-Abgeordnete aus dem Allgäu berichtet von den Klagen der privaten Grundstückseigentümer, deren Wege zuhauf von Mountain-Bikern und E-Bikern genutzt werden. "Der Bogen ist in vielen Bereichen überspannt. Wenn die Schäden in der Natur massiv sind, dann geht's ja nicht nur um finanziellen Ausgleich. Denn die Wege müssen ja auch wieder instand gesetzt werden. Die Grasnabe ist teilweise so stark verletzt, dass es bis zu meter-tiefe Erosionsspuren gibt, und da müssen wir natürlich eingreifen", sagt Beißwenger._
_<Quelle>_

Da könnte man jetzt viele weitere Anti-Fahrrad Zitate dieser Art anführen, aber ich möchte ja niemanden über Gebühr langweilen. Ich hatte ja bereits erwähnt dass er _"Mitglied im Alpwirtschaftlichen Verein, Bayerischen Bauernverband, Westallgäuer Baumverein, Allgäuer Schafhalterverband, Forstbetriebsgemeinschaft, Bayerischen Jagdverband"_ ist, von daher ist seine Sicht der Dinge jetzt nicht wirklich überraschend und bedarf keiner weiteren Vertiefung.

Im Mittelpunkt der Diskussion hier steht ja die Frage, wie der DAV (neuerdings) dazu kommt seine bisherige verfassungskonforme Sicht der *Wegeeignung* über den Haufen zu werfen?
(Mir drängt sich grad ein berühmtes Adenauer Zitat auf...)
Vielleicht hat sich der DAV ja hier etwas Inspiration geholt:

_Ansichtssache: "Geeignete Wege"
Im Kern gehe es um die Auslegung der Beschreibung eines „geeigneten Weges“, sagt Beißwenger in seiner Begründung. Dieses Kriterium sei dem Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetz zufolge entscheidend: sofern kein eigens formuliertes Verbot gelte, dürften sich Mountainbiker zur Ausübung ihrer sportlichen Aktivität auf jedem geeigneten Weg bewegen. Beißwenger: „Die Auslegung und Interpretation eines geeigneten Weges unterscheidet sich in der Wahrnehmung der Nutzer und Grundstückeigentümer dabei jedoch deutlich.“
*Daher sei eine Anpassung und Überarbeitung der bisherigen Regelungen aufgrund der deutlich veränderten Rahmenbedingungen dringend erforderlich, folgern Beißwenger und seine Allgäuer Landtagskollegen.*_
<Quelle>

Ja gut ähh, drängt sich die Frage auf: Was hat denn der DAV überhaupt mit dem Herrn Beißwenger zu tun? Naja, schon so bissl was könnte man meinen, bei Betrachtung der unten ersichtlichen illustren Runde. Er überreicht immerhin grad einen Scheck über €250.000. (Da bleibt bestimmt auch bissl was übrig für ein neues MTB für den Herrn Mair. Wobei.....vielleicht dann doch eher so ein gravel Bike für Forststrassen...?  )






<Quelle>
v.r.n.l:
Hanspeter Mair (Geschäftsbereichsleiter Alpine Raumordnung, DAV)
Roland Stierle (Vizepräsident DAV Verbandsrat, Klärung von Grundsatzfragen/Entscheidungen von verbandspolitischer Bedeutung)
Josef Niedermaier
Dr. Alois Bogenrieder (Ministerialdirigent Staatsministerium für Umwelt und Verbraucherschutz)
Eric Beißwenger (kenn ma eh, flat Eric)
Anton Klotz (Landrat Oberallgäu, auch kein MTB Freund)

Ich finde dieses nette Bild guter Freunde ist besser als jedes Schlusswort, in diesem Sinne schlaft gut und träumt schön!


----------



## ExcelBiker (9. März 2021)

Vielen Dank @KäptnFR für die Zusammenstellungen und Quellenangaben.

Nachdem auch die Äußerung von @GlobeT


GlobeT schrieb:


> Die Vorwürfe von @KäptnFR sind zum Teil nicht ganz korrekt


für mich sich nicht wie ein entschiedener Widerspruch, sondern eher als überwiegende Zustimmung anhören, meine ich, dass man hier inzwischen auch öffentlich wohl sicher sagen kann: Die Arbeit vom DAV war (und ist) eine Auftragsarbeit, die mit 250.000 € vom Ministerium bezahlt wird zugunsten verschiedener Vereine und Verbände, die im Bereich Land-, Forst- und Almwirtschaft zu finden sind.


----------



## ExcelBiker (9. März 2021)

(Langer Text, Zusammenfassung ganz unten)

Was mir seit Veröffentlichung der VwV aufstößt, ist die Behauptung, dass die Regeln ja aufgestellt wurden, um objektive Kriterien über die Eignung von Wegen bereit zu stellen. Diese objektiven Regeln wurden nie aufgeführt, weder in der VwV noch vom DAV.

"Objektiv" bedeutet, es liegt in der Sache des Objekts. Das heißt aber auch, dass ich die objektiven Eigenschaften mittels (im Inventursprech) "zählen, messen, wiegen" bestimmen kann. Dazu ist es aber auch nötig, Kriterien und Grenzwerte zu definieren.

Im DAV/VwV-Dokument werden eine Reihe von möglichen Dimensionen für die Wege genannt, z.B. "Steigung" und "Kurven". Das Objekt hier (der Weg) hat sicher eine Steigung und Kurven, aber ohne die Angabe von Werten, die messbar wären, kann ich hier aus dem Weg keine Kriterien bestimmen.

Objektive Kriterien für die Eignung wären z.B. "Steigung (bzw. Gefälle) kleiner 45 Grad" oder "Kurvenradius größer 2 m". Das wären am Objekt messbare, unverfälschbare Kenngrößen. Solche objektiven Werte sind aber im DAV/VwV-Dokument nicht zu finden. (Die Schwierigkeit, wo und wie das gemessen wird, möchte ich hier bewusst weglassen. Die Problematik ist hinreichend bekannt durch die 2-m-Regel in BaWü, wo denn die 2 m gemessen werden. Spielt aber hier in der Sache erst mal keine Rolle.)

Im NatSchG steht bewusst nur "geeignete Wege" drin. Der Normalradler wird Schwierigkeiten bekommen, Kurven mit weniger als 1,5 m Radius zu fahren. Sollte man deshalb das als "Eignung" definieren? Nein, ich z.B. fahre häufig auch Kurven mit Radien deutlich kleiner als 1 m, wenn auch dann oft mit Hinterrad versetzen. Also wäre das nach NatSchG für mich "geeignet". Ich bin aber nicht das Maß aller Dinge, es gibt einige Biker, die auch noch engere Kurven fahren können. Das geht bis hin zu Spitzkehren, die einen Radius gegen 0 m haben. Daraus folgt, dass eine Festlegung auf einen bestimmten Kurvenradius (größer 0 m) willkürlich einige Biker ausgeschlossen werden, obwohl laut NatSchG "geeignet". Damit sollte eigentlich klar sein, dass das Kriterium "Kurvenradius" nicht geeignet ist, um die Eignung von einem Weg zu bestimmen. Genauso kann man mit allen anderen Dimensionen (Steigung, ...) verfahren, das Ergebnis wird immer gleich sein.

Nachdem im DAV/VwV-Dokument aber nicht einmal konkrete Werte genannt werden, kann die Beurteilung der Eignung nur durch den Betrachter gemacht werden, also subjektiv. Das ist aber im Widerspruch mit dem Anspruch der Dokumente, objektive Kriterien zur Verfügung zu stellen. Momentan sieht es so aus, dass die DAV/VwV-Dokumente bewusst subjektive Kriterien gewählt haben, so dass jedes Gremium (Gemeinde, Landkreis, Almbauern, DAV-Projekt, ...) einfach sagen kann, "gefällt mir nicht, zu steil, zu kurvig, deshalb ungeeignet". Also zu 100% subjektiv.

So lange der DAV hier auch nicht einen objektiven Katalog über die Eignung veröffentlicht (also im Sinn von "Steigung 30 Grad, Kurvenradius 1 m") müssen wir bei der Beurteilung von rein subjektiven Kriterien ausgehen. Und damit können wir davon ausgehen, dass die Selektion der "geeigneten" Wege im Projekt (das ja wohl ohne Beteiligung von weiteren MTBlern oder Vereinen die der DIMB läuft) eine subjektive Auftragsarbeit für Vereine und Verbände aus Land-, Forst- und Almwirtschaft ist.

Sorry für den langen Text.
tl;dr
In den DAV/VwV Dokumenten sind keine objektiven Kriterien genannt. Die Beurteiung der Wege ist nicht nachvollziehbar und rein subjektiv. Steht im Widerspruch mit den eigenen Anforderungen. Schaut deshalb sehr nach Auftragsarbeit aus.


----------



## ufp (9. März 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Nein, sind sie nicht, da auf tatsächlich öffentlichen Wegen StVG und StVO gelten. Deswegen haben dort nur die im Verkehrszeichenkatalog der StVO erwähnten Schilder etwas verloren.
> 
> 
> Hier zu finden.


Dachte ich mir doch.
Daher, wie gesagt, wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter.

Dh wenn "Sie" es aufstellen und keiner sagt etwas oder klagt dagegen, dann bleiben sie 1) stehen und 2) halten sich viele daran, weil sie an deren Rechtmäßigkeit glauben und wird 3) als Argumentation und Rechthaberei gegenüber MTB angeführt.


----------



## Sun on Tour (9. März 2021)

Die Diskussion um Eigenschaften von Wegen ist müßig.


----------



## ufp (9. März 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> In den DAV/VwV Dokumenten sind keine objektiven Kriterien genannt. Die Beurteiung der Wege ist nicht nachvollziehbar und rein subjektiv. Steht im Widerspruch mit den eigenen Anforderungen. Schaut deshalb sehr nach Auftragsarbeit aus.


Dieses Thema, Problem, bzw Ansichten, kann nur einer lösen: der Rechtsstaat.

Beim DAV und im Bayrischen Staatsministerium, Land- und Forstwirtschaft, Jägerei, Großgrundbesitzer etc sitzen auch Juristen.
Dazu noch die Veränderung der Gesellschaft, Wertewandel und der Druck der Interessensvertretungen. 

Und, Politiker und Juristen wissen, wie man Gesetze eindeutig oder mehrdeutig, unbestimmt oder offenlassend ausgestalten kann.

Und als Politiker weiß man auch, dass die Mühlen der Gerichte, manchmal/oft, sehr langsam Mahlen. Und gelegentlich "überläßt" die Politik auch bewußt den Gerichten die Entscheidung bzw die Richtung, wohin es gehen soll.

"Blöd" halt nur, dass sich einer, der *erwischt* wurde, finden lassen muss, der den Klagsweg beschreitet. Und dann eventuell bis zum obersten (Verfassungs-)Gerichtshof durchhält. Zeitlich und finanziell.

Außer es übernimmt eine Anwaltskanzlei oder Rechtsanwalt bzw ein Rechtsanwalt einer Interessensgemeinschaft (Dimb, ÖAV, VKI) das Ganze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensDey (9. März 2021)

GarfieldII schrieb:


> Je mehr Verbote in Bayern erlassen werden,
> desto weniger Biker kommen. Ist ganz einfach, Aktion und Reaktion. Also Ziel erreicht oder ?


Und das ganze schwappt nach BW wieder zurück und wird dann zeigen, wie wichtig und richtig diese hervorragende von der Mehrheit getragene Lösung  doch ist.


Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Man sollte sich wegen dieser unsäglichen VwV das Radlfahren in Bayern nicht verleiden lassen.


Ich als Alltags-Krimineller aus dem schönen BW kann das getrost ignorieren. Aber der Rest der republik muss sich ja nicht ohne Not dieser Situation aussetzen.
Abstimmen mit dem Geldbeutel. Wochenedtouren ja, Übernachtung nein.


ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Also wäre das nach NatSchG für mich "geeignet".


Deswegen wird ja auch darauf hingewiesen, dass die Eignung nix mit persönlichem Können zu tun haben soll/ kann.


Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Die Diskussion um Eigenschaften von Wegen ist müßig.


und gefährlich. 
Ich bin mir sicher, dass das die nächste Ausbaustufe wird. 
DAV schätzt die Eignung der Wege für mtb ein. Preis: 250.000€


----------



## homerjay (9. März 2021)

Gegen die VwV direkt kann man nicht klagen, weil sie kein Gesetz ist. Gegen die Schilder/Sperrungen aber schon, wobei es hier auf die individuelle Betroffenheit ankommt. Der DIMB und den anderen Verbänden Dürfte hier in der im Regelfall die Verbandsklagebefugnis fehlen. Gegen die Sperrung klagen kann somit nur der einzelne bei, was insbesondere dann relevant wird, wenn gegen Einzelpersonen Bußgelder wegen Ordnungswidrigkeiten verhängt werden.

Aber zurück zum Thema:

Aus meiner Sicht widerspricht die jetzt vom DAV geforderte Einführung vermeintlich objektiver Kriterien dem im Jahr 2015 vom Verbandsrat beschlossenen Positionspapier. Siehe dort Z. 6 Abs. 2:

_*"Mountainbiken nur auf geeigneten Wegen *
Der DAV unterstützt das Mountainbiken auf Wegen aller Art, wenn diese geeignet sind und das Befahren nicht durch gesetzliche Bestimmungen untersagt ist. Die Eignung der Wege für das Mountainbiken orientiert sich an den Umständen des Einzelfalls und lässt sich aus Sicht des DAV nicht mit einer festen Wegebreite definieren. Ausschlaggebend ist eine Reihe von Fakto-ren, wie etwa die Beschaffenheit des Untergrunds, die Stärke der Frequentierung durch andere Naturnutzer zum jeweiligen Zeitpunkt und auch das fahrtechnische Können."_

Im Gegensatz zur jetztigen Haltungwar auch die Spitze des Alpenvereins der Ansicht, hier sei durchaus das individuelle Fachkönnen für die Geeignetheit maßgeblich. Insofern stellt sich die Frage, warum hier die Geschäftsführung des Alpenvereins vom Verbandsrat Beschluss abweicht. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das eigenmächtig geschehen ist, sondern vermutlich mit dem Präsidium bzw. dem Verbandsrat abgestimmt war.


----------



## JensDey (9. März 2021)

homerjay schrieb:


> _und auch das fahrtechnische Können."_


Das kann ja kaum funktionieren und wird den Gegnern nicht die notwendige Befriedigung einbringen.


----------



## JensDey (9. März 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Hat Charme. "Achtung, beliebte MTB Abfahrt. E-Biker bitte Richtung beachten."
> Das ganze als wertige Schilder, damit es nach ernsthaft aussieht.


Ich muss das Schild korrigieren: "Achtung, beliebte MTB Abfahrt. Alle Biker bitte Richtung beachten."
Am Wochenende waren es die MoMs*, die es wirklich cool fanden auf dem Haupt-DH vom Weißen Stein Uphill-Training zu machen.

*MoM = MTB ohne Motor


----------



## GlobeT (9. März 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> (Langer Text, Zusammenfassung ganz unten)
> 
> Was mir seit Veröffentlichung der VwV aufstößt, ist die Behauptung, dass die Regeln ja aufgestellt wurden, um objektive Kriterien über die Eignung von Wegen bereit zu stellen. Diese objektiven Regeln wurden nie aufgeführt, weder in der VwV noch vom DAV.
> 
> ...


Da will ich nur kurz was zum Vorwurf sagen, dass im Projekt die mtbler nicht einbezogen wurden, weil's direkt meine Arbeit betritt

Die DIMB, die Jungs von flow Valley, Gravitationssport Verein,MTB Club München, lokale Sport-Vereine, m97 und die MTB Gruppe der Sektion Tölz, die Jungs von endura waren bei der Sammlung der Streckenvorschläge beteiligt bzw haben sie geliefert. Wobei die Vertreter der IG Chiemgau von der dimb, die dabei waren nicht viel Input liefern konnten, wie sie selber gesagt haben.

Zu den anderen Sachen sag ich später gern was, weil du da genau die Punkte aufgereifst die auch in meinen Augen unlogisch sind.


----------



## ufp (9. März 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher, dass das die nächste Ausbaustufe wird.
> DAV schätzt die Eignung der Wege für mtb ein. Preis: 250.000€


Um das Geld hätte man durchaus geeignete Strecken bauen können .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlobeT (9. März 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Vielen Dank @KäptnFR für die Zusammenstellungen und Quellenangaben.
> 
> Nachdem auch die Äußerung von @GlobeT
> 
> für mich sich nicht wie ein entschiedener Widerspruch, sondern eher als überwiegende Zustimmung anhören, meine ich, dass man hier inzwischen auch öffentlich wohl sicher sagen kann: Die Arbeit vom DAV war (und ist) eine Auftragsarbeit, die mit 250.000 € vom Ministerium bezahlt wird zugunsten verschiedener Vereine und Verbände, die im Bereich Land-, Forst- und Almwirtschaft zu finden sind.


Da meine indirekt Zustimmung zu interpretieren ist leider falsch. Aber das ist genau der Grund warum ich mit euch reden will. Schriftlich können Missverständnisse entstehen, die dann Fehlinterpretiert werden. Im Gespräch kann man gleich Nachfragen und die Sache ist aus der Welt


----------



## dertutnix (9. März 2021)

GlobeT schrieb:


> ... Schriftlich können Missverständnisse entstehen, die dann Fehlinterpretiert werden. Im Gespräch kann man gleich Nachfragen und die Sache ist aus der Welt


Kenne ich, geht mir häufig auch so. Allerdings führe ich das dann auf mein mangelndes Talent der klaren Formulierung zurück. Hier solltest du also eher mutig sein...


----------



## schmitr3 (9. März 2021)

@GlobeT Das ehrt dich, dass du dieses Angebot machst. Aber dann hast du das gleiche Problem, weil jemand das Gespräch oder die Ergebnisse hier wiedergibt und das genauso zu Missverständnissen führt.


----------



## KäptnFR (9. März 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Die Diskussion um Eigenschaften von Wegen ist müßig.


Richtig. Dabei ist es eigentlich so einfach 
*Zum gefühlt 20. mal: Es gibt keine objektiven Kriterien in der bayrischen Verfassung.*
Man kann jetzt welche dazu erfinden, deswegen werden sie aber auch nicht Gesetz.
(Es sei denn die Leute kaufen es einem Dank entspr. guter Lobbyarbeit trotzdem ab)



homerjay schrieb:


> Insofern stellt sich die Frage, warum hier die Geschäftsführung des Alpenvereins vom Verbandsrat Beschluss abweicht. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das eigenmächtig geschehen ist, sondern vermutlich mit dem Präsidium bzw. dem Verbandsrat abgestimmt war.


Was noch unter dem Bild steht hast Du gelesen?
Oder war das eine rhetorische Frage?


----------



## JensDey (9. März 2021)

KäptnFR schrieb:


> *Zum gefühlt 20. mal: Es gibt keine objektiven Kriterien in der bayrischen Verfassung.*


Ist nicht genau das das Ziel der VwvV, objektivere Werte für die Einschätzung zu kreieren?


----------



## Sun on Tour (9. März 2021)

ufp schrieb:


> Beim DAV und im Bayrischen Staatsministerium, Land- und Forstwirtschaft, Jägerei, Großgrundbesitzer etc sitzen auch Juristen.





JensDey schrieb:


> Ist nicht genau das das Ziel der VwvV, objektivere Werte für die Einschätzung zu kreieren?



Das Ergebnis sollte zu denken geben:


homerjay schrieb:


> Gerade das Editorial der JM von Frau Prof. Dr. Monika Jachmann-Michel gelesen:
> 
> _"Im Rechtsstaat sollen konkurrierende Interessen via Gesetzesvollzug zum sachgerechten Ausgleich gebracht werden.“_
> 
> Wenn man das als Maßstab nimmt, dann lässt sich nur festhalten, dass das bayerische Staatsministerium für Umwelt und Verbraucherschutz mit seinem Praktikantenentwurf zum Vollzug des Naturschutzgesetzes an dieser Aufgabe grandios gescheitert ist.


----------



## JensDey (9. März 2021)

Ja, "sollen".


----------



## dierabenfliegen (9. März 2021)

Spannende Diskussion! 

Ein paar Sachen habe ich noch nicht so ganz verstanden: 

Das BayNatSchG gibt mir als Person ein freies Betretungsrecht und erlaubt das Befahren von Privatwegen sofern geeignet. Den Fußgängern gebührt der Vorrang. Ich verstehe aber nicht, warum nun in die Geeignetheit von Wegen die Frequenz von Fußgängern einfließen soll. Der Fußgänger hat doch kein vorrangiges Betretungsrecht (mit dem Recht andere auszuschließen), sondern nur Vorrang während des Benutzens der Wege. Oder sehe ich das falsch?

Da das Betretungsrecht allgemein nicht wirklich eingeschränkt werden kann, wird nun der Versuch unternommen, dies (indirekt) über die Nicht-Geeignetheit von Wegen zu machen. Das kommt dann einem Betretungsverbot für MTB gleich. Das müsste dem DAV doch bei der Interessenslage klar gewesen sein. 

Indem man nun bereits daran arbeitet, Strecken für MTB zu finden, legt das doch dann den Schluss nahe, dass alle anderen Wege nicht mehr geeignet sind. Warum vertritt man nicht die Position, dass es keiner Definition bedarf, und wenn es vor Ort wirklich Konflikte gibt, dann muss das vor Ort von den entsprechenden Stellen im Rahmen der Gesetze geregelt werden. Dass die jetzt nicht so vorteilhaft für die (Alm)bauern sind, ist halt nunmal so. Die Steuergesetze sind auch nicht vorteilhaft für mich  

Zum Schluss noch: Wohne in einer klassischen Mittelgebirgs-MTB-Region in Bayern. Bisher gibt es bis auf ein paar wenige Ausnahmen keine Probleme. Nun aber hat man aus einem Pilotprojekt in der Alpenregion eine Verordnung für ganz Bayern gemacht. Super!

Kleine Anekdote: Bei uns kenne ich genau EIN MTB Verbortsschild in der ganzen Region und das steht auf dem Forstweg 50m vor der Alpenvereinshütte


----------



## gabarinza (9. März 2021)

Das Ganze ist aus meiner Sicht absurd.

Ich bin auch hauptsächlich in den Münchner Hausbergen unterwegs, mit überaus positiven Erfahrungen mit den anderen Wegenutzern, v.a. auf Wanderwegen. Klar ist immer mal ein Querulant dabei, aber auch dem wünsch ich einen schönen Tag, und denk mir den Rest.

Aus meiner Erfahrung ist doch da der Nutzerdruck am höchsten, was relativ einfach zu befahren geht. Von Verbindungsstücken, oder kurzen Trails im unmittelbaren Bereich der Ortschaften mal abgesehen. Stress, oder Unmut der Wanderer, Spaziergänger, etc. erlebe ich eher auf den einfachen Wegen. Da kann ich es verstehen dass das nervt, wenn man alle naselang Platz machen muss, weil Radler (und in dem Fall sind es eben nicht nur Biker) von hinten überholen. Auf den anspruchsvolleren Wegen bin ich auch am Wochenende oft allein unterwegs. Und die Wege will man jetzt sperren, damit auf den anderen Wegen noch mehr los ist?

Prinzipiell bin ich kein Freund davon wenn sich Verbände in politische Arbeit einbringen (Mir ist schon klar dass das oft nicht anders geht). Zumeist wird die Suppe für eine bestimmte Gruppe gekocht. Und der Rest schaut durch die Röhre. Das ist mir grad beim DAV schon paar Mal aufgefallen. Klar, die kümmern sich um die Wege. Aber das heißt doch nicht dass diese ohne DAV nicht bestehen würden. Da gäbe es dann lokale Initiativen, Tourismus, was weiß ich. Sich jetzt hinzustellen und ob der Tatsache dass man sich um die Wege kümmert, einzubilden, mir mein verfassungsgemäßes Recht streitig zu machen? Gehts noch? Objektive Kritierien? Ich lach mich tot.

Was wird die Konsequenz für mich persönlich sein? Ich pfeif auf unrechtmäßige Verbotsschilder, und heize das Ganze an? Alternative? Zwift? Graveln?


----------



## mw.dd (9. März 2021)

dierabenfliegen schrieb:


> Indem man nun bereits daran arbeitet, Strecken für MTB zu finden, legt das doch dann den Schluss nahe, dass alle anderen Wege nicht mehr geeignet sind.


Ja. Da wird die Umkehr des bisher geltenden Prinzips "alles erlaubt, was nicht ausdrücklich verboten ist" versucht.


GlobeT schrieb:


> Die DIMB, die Jungs von flow Valley, Gravitationssport Verein,MTB Club München, lokale Sport-Vereine, m97 und die MTB Gruppe der Sektion Tölz, die Jungs von endura waren bei der Sammlung der Streckenvorschläge beteiligt bzw haben sie geliefert.


Ob denen allen vorher gesagt wurde, dass sie eine Wunschliste aufgestellt haben, über die jetzt verhandelt werden soll und sie unwissentlich alle anderen Wege als "nicht geeignet für Radfahrer" akzeptiert haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (9. März 2021)

GlobeT schrieb:


> Die DIMB, die Jungs von flow Valley, Gravitationssport Verein,MTB Club München, lokale Sport-Vereine, m97 und die MTB Gruppe der Sektion Tölz, die Jungs von endura waren bei der Sammlung der Streckenvorschläge beteiligt bzw haben sie geliefert. Wobei die Vertreter der IG Chiemgau von der dimb, die dabei waren nicht viel Input liefern konnten, wie sie selber gesagt haben.


gibt es dazu/darüber ein „Protokoll“ oder etwa eine „Zielvereinbarung“?


----------



## homerjay (10. März 2021)

Die DAV Hauptversammlung 2020 musste ja abgesagt werden. Wie ich dem Editorial des DAV Panorama 6/2020 entnommen habe, wäre es auf der Hauptversammlung auch um das Thema Mountainbike gegangen. Entsprechende Beschlüsse sollen wohl jetzt 2021 auf der Hauptversammlung (sofern sie stattfindet) verabschiedet werden. Weiß da jemand Näheres?


----------



## m1chael_s (10. März 2021)

Habe nun ebenfalls bei meiner Family angeregt den Familienpass beim DAV löschen zu lassen und bin nun beim DIMB eingetreten. Ich denke es ist wichtig hier als Gruppe aufzutreten.  
Hoffe die DAV besinnt sich hier ein bisschen und Fahrradfahrer werden nicht zu den Schuldigen gemacht.


----------



## dertutnix (10. März 2021)

Gu


homerjay schrieb:


> Die DAV Hauptversammlung 2020 musste ja abgesagt werden. Wie ich dem Editorial des DAV Panorama 6/2020 entnommen habe, wäre es auf der Hauptversammlung auch um das Thema Mountainbike gegangen. Entsprechende Beschlüsse sollen wohl jetzt 2021 auf der Hauptversammlung (sofern sie stattfindet) verabschiedet werden. Weiß da jemand Näheres?


Termin 2021 kenne ich nun nicht, jedoch ist die Hauptversammlung des DAV lt. deren Organisation und Satzung §18 eine Delegiertenversammlung, einzelne Mitglieder können da zumindest keine Anträge einreichen, vertreten oder abstimmen. Demnach müssten also die jeweiligen Sektionen dies transportieren/erledigen/umsetzen.


----------



## homerjay (10. März 2021)

dertutnix schrieb:


> Gu
> 
> Termin 2021 kenne ich nun nicht, jedoch ist die Hauptversammlung des DAV lt. deren Organisation und Satzung §18 eine Delegiertenversammlung, einzelne Mitglieder können da zumindest keine Anträge einreichen, vertreten oder abstimmen. Demnach müssten also die jeweiligen Sektionen dies transportieren/erledigen/umsetzen.


Schon klar, aber wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann steht wohl nach wie vor ein Antrag zum Thema MTB auf der Tagesordnung und mich würde mal interessieren, was da genau behandelt werden soll(te).


----------



## ExcelBiker (10. März 2021)

dertutnix schrieb:


> Termin 2021 kenne ich nun nicht, jedoch ist die Hauptversammlung des DAV lt. deren Organisation und Satzung §18 eine Delegiertenversammlung, einzelne Mitglieder können da zumindest keine Anträge einreichen, vertreten oder abstimmen. Demnach müssten also die jeweiligen Sektionen dies transportieren/erledigen/umsetzen.


Das ist ja mit das Problem. Du musst erst mal den Sektionsvorsitzenden klar machen, was da gespielt wird. Ich hab den Vorsitzenden von meiner Sektion angeschrieben, und er hat wirklich nett und ausführlich geantwortet. Aber von der Problematik hat er überhaupt nichts gewußt.

Die Antwort war für mich recht aufschlußreich. Was zu den Sektionen weiter geleitet wird, ist die "offizielle" Spechweise, dass in der VwV die Änderungsvorschläge größtenteils nicht übernommen wurden. Dass die VwV aber schon größtenteils die Handschrift vom DAV trägt, wird unterschlagen. Auch sein Hinweis, dass die Sektionen vom Dachverband aufgefordert werden, Ansprechpartner der Sektion zu benennen, die sich für "Abstimmungsprozesse zur Wegeeignung" einbringen. Die Formulierung ist wieder ein schöner Euphemismus: "Abstimmungsprozess" suggeriert, dass hier was abgestimmt werden muss. Aber in Wirklichkeit geht es nur um "sperren" oder "nicht sperren". Dazu kommt, dass es eigentlich nichts abzustimmen wäre, wenn die Behauptung, dass es objektive Kriterien gibt, stimmen würde. Das beweist mal wieder, dass es eben keine objektiven (also rein durch den Weg selbst bestimmbare) Kriterien gibt, und die "Abstimmprozesse" subjektiv verlaufen. Auch der Halbsatz vom Vorsitzenden, dass die Ansprechpartner gegebenenfalls proaktiv auf die Behörden zukommen sollen, deutet sehr darauf hin, um was es geht: Alle bekannten Wege zu identifizieren und sie dann durch die Behörden sperren zu lassen. Und der DAV lässt sich hier auch noch einspannen, den MTB-Sport völlig zu zerstören.

Nebenbei: Vom DAV ist hier in dem Thread wieder nichts gekommen. Dass @GlobeT sich da in seiner Freizeit nicht größer äußern will, kann ich gut verstehen. Aber dass außer seinem (privaten) Engagement nichts kommt, finde ich sehr bedenklich.


----------



## GlobeT (10. März 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Das ist ja mit das Problem. Du musst erst mal den Sektionsvorsitzenden klar machen, was da gespielt wird. Ich hab den Vorsitzenden von meiner Sektion angeschrieben, und er hat wirklich nett und ausführlich geantwortet. Aber von der Problematik hat er überhaupt nichts gewußt.
> 
> Die Antwort war für mich recht aufschlußreich. Was zu den Sektionen weiter geleitet wird, ist die "offizielle" Spechweise, dass in der VwV die Änderungsvorschläge größtenteils nicht übernommen wurden. Dass die VwV aber schon größtenteils die Handschrift vom DAV trägt, wird unterschlagen. Auch sein Hinweis, dass die Sektionen vom Dachverband aufgefordert werden, Ansprechpartner der Sektion zu benennen, die sich für "Abstimmungsprozesse zur Wegeeignung" einbringen. Die Formulierung ist wieder ein schöner Euphemismus: "Abstimmungsprozess" suggeriert, dass hier was abgestimmt werden muss. Aber in Wirklichkeit geht es nur um "sperren" oder "nicht sperren". Dazu kommt, dass es eigentlich nichts abzustimmen wäre, wenn die Behauptung, dass es objektive Kriterien gibt, stimmen würde. Das beweist mal wieder, dass es eben keine objektiven (also rein durch den Weg selbst bestimmbare) Kriterien gibt, und die "Abstimmprozesse" subjektiv verlaufen. Auch der Halbsatz vom Vorsitzenden, dass die Ansprechpartner gegebenenfalls proaktiv auf die Behörden zukommen sollen, deutet sehr darauf hin, um was es geht: Alle bekannten Wege zu identifizieren und sie dann durch die Behörden sperren zu lassen. Und der DAV lässt sich hier auch noch einspannen, den MTB-Sport völlig zu zerstören.
> 
> Nebenbei: Vom DAV ist hier in dem Thread wieder nichts gekommen. Dass @GlobeT sich da in seiner Freizeit nicht größer äußern will, kann ich gut verstehen. Aber dass außer seinem (privaten) Engagement nichts kommt, finde ich sehr bedenklich.


Wie gesagt, ich biete es gerne in nem virtuellen Gespräch an mit allen die daran interessiert sind, in allen Bereichen aufzuklären, so gut ich kann. Nach den unzähligen Vorwürfen und Theorien kann ich schwer da drauf in Textform antworten, vor allem wenn jedes Wort was ich schreibe auf die Waagschale gelegt wird.
Ich kann gerne nen Doodle erstellen und wer will kann sich eintragen, dann finden wir nen Termin.


----------



## ExcelBiker (10. März 2021)

GlobeT schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich biete es gerne in nem virtuellen Gespräch an mit allen die daran interessiert sind, in allen Bereichen aufzuklären, so gut ich kann. Nach den unzähligen Vorwürfen und Theorien kann ich schwer da drauf in Textform antworten, vor allem wenn jedes Wort was ich schreibe auf die Waagschale gelegt wird.


Nochmals vielen dank für dein Engagement und dein Angebot für ein gemeinsames Gespräch. Auch wenn es hier schon mehrfach geschrieben wurde, halte ich nichts von so einem Vorgehen. Du schreibst selbst, wie kritisch es ist, hier zu schreiben, weil es falsch interpretiert werden kann. Wie soll das denn aussehen, wenn wir die Ergebnisse von dem Gespräch veröffentlichen wollen? Soll da jemand ein Transkript erstellen, mit dem Risiko, falsche Interpretationen zu veröffentlichen? Sollen wir die Tonspur von dem Gespräch veröffentlichen? Ich halte keines davon für wirklich sinnvoll.

Dazu kommt, dass du hier privat auftrittst. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, bist du im Projekt angestellt. Was mit fehlt, sind aber die Stimmen der Entscheider, die hier kritisiert werden. Der DAV ist ein riesen Verein, mit einer ordentlichen Organisation. Da sollte es doch möglich sein, entsprechende wichtige Dokumente zu finden und hier zu veröffentlichen, oder Stellungnahmen hier zu posten. Dazu gibt es sicher auch eine Pressestelle, die hier kompetent und vor allem "rechtssicher" auftreten kann. Hast du mit deinen Vorgesetzen (oder wie das bei dir auch aussieht) über den Unmut, der hier auftritt, gesprochen?

Hier wurden so viele Vorwürfe vorgebracht, Fragen gestellt, Zitate und Gegenüberstellungen verlinkt, dass es für eine offizielle Stellungnahme wirklich an der Zeit wäre. Der Thread läuft seit 10 Tagen, wir haben über 225 Posts. Und das einzige, was wir vom DAV bisher bekommen haben, sind die privaten Posts eines Mitarbeiters, der versucht,


GlobeT schrieb:


> in allen Bereichen aufzuklären, so gut ich kann.


----------



## ufp (10. März 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> für eine offizielle Stellungnahme wirklich an der Zeit wäre. Der Thread läuft seit 10 Tagen, wir haben über 225 Posts.


Wäre das nicht etwas für @mtb-news Support , ibc forum team, @Redaktion ?

Bei Fabio Wibmer, Vali Höll oder Danny Macaskill hat es ja auch schon geklappt.

Auch wenn dieses Thema, vor allem Streckensperrungen ja nicht zur Aussicht auf 2021 bzw zu den größten Problemen im MTB Bereich (der Menschheit  ) bei ihnen gehörte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerjay (10. März 2021)

@GlobeT : Es tut mir aufrichtig leid, dass Du jetzt auch noch in diese Sache hineingezogen wirst, aber schon mal vielen Dank, dass Du unter Deinen privaten Account nunmehr versuchst, die Wogen zu glätten.

Wenn ich mir anschaue, wie viele Leute allein meinen Eingangspost geliked haben und wie viele bisher in durchwegs sachlicher Form ihren Unmut über die Haltung der Geschäftsführung und des Vorstandes des Deutschen Alpenvereins kundgetan haben, dann erwarte ich eigentlich schon, das auch von dieser Seite, namentlich von den Herren Mair und Dr. Weber, zumindest der Versuch einer Rechtfertigung unternommen wird. Es sollten sich auch diejenigen der Diskussion stellen, die letztlich für dieses Desaster verantwortlich sind und nicht Du, dessen Arbeit letztlich auch dadurch zumindest erschwert wurde.

Allerdings ist auch Schweigen eine Form der Kommunikation und ich werde daraus meine entsprechenden Konsequenzen ziehen.


----------



## KäptnFR (10. März 2021)

Hi Benjamin,



GlobeT schrieb:


> Nach den unzähligen Vorwürfen und Theorien...


...hätte ich (nach wie vor) nur eine einzige Frage:

Warum möchte der DAV die Büchse der Pandorra öffnen und lässt sich auf nicht von der Verfassung gedeckte "Wegekriterien" ein?

Diese Frage habe ich Dir bereits mehrfach m.o.w. erfolglos gestellt. Beantwortest Du sie mir denn plausibel und ehrlich am Telefon? Darf ich das Gespräch dann mitschneiden, Dir eine Niederschrift vorlegen zwecks Freigabe und dann hier posten?
(Warum einfach wenns auch umständlich geht, verstehe den Mehrwert nicht, aber egal, das wärs mir Wert  )


----------



## DerandereJan (10. März 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Ich hab den Vorsitzenden von meiner Sektion angeschrieben, und er hat wirklich nett und ausführlich geantwortet. Aber von der Problematik hat er überhaupt nichts gewußt.


Same here.
Ich habe mich darüber hinaus auch über mehrere interne Kanäle versucht zu informieren, überall das Gleiche.
Was man aber merkt, ist, dass der Wirbel weitergegeben wird. Ich soll in den nächsten Tagen von mehreren Leuten informiert werden...ich bin gespannt.

Um auch nochmal was positives dazulassen... bei uns und in den angrenzenden Sektionen, werden wir Biker super gefördert! Material für Trainings, Carsharing, Hütten, Veranstaltungen...ich habe noch nie ein "Nein" gehört.
Umso mehr ärgert natürlich, wenn man hört, was "da oben" so läuft...

Weiß nicht obs schon war, fands ganz hilfreich >> Klick


----------



## Wast (10. März 2021)

Hi zusammen,

Euer aller Engagement hier im Forum in Ehren, aber das hilft alles nix!
Wenn, dann sollte sich MTB-News mit all seinen gemeldeten Mitgliedern bei der DAV Hauptverwaltung in München melden und ein offizielles Statement einfordern. Wenn DAS dann nicht klappt, kann zumindest MTB-News als solches die Büchse der Pandorra offiziell öffnen und einen großen Artikel darüber machen.
DAS hätte dann wiederum Gewicht und könnte dem DAV insofern weh tun, dass dieser sich doch noch mal überlegt ein offizielles Statement dazu abzugeben oder gar seine Haltung gegenüber den MTBiker/-innen zu ändern.

Mir selbst tut es in der Seele weh, wenn ich mitbekomme, was man aus internen Kreisen beim DAV - auch bezüglich oder gerade in Bezug auf die MTB-Strategie und die DAV Mitarbeit bei diversen Positionspapieren mitbekommt. Ich sags mal so hart: Da profilieren sich wohl einige, vor allem ältere, weiße, und vielleicht auch verbitterte Männer und setzen ihr Ego durch. Auf echte, weltweit basierende Fakten setzen? Ach nö. Sich fachlichen Rat bei der MTB Interessensvertretung DIMB einholen? Wieso? Zig Urteile und Untersuchungen bezüglich Wanderer, Mountainbiker und anderer Nutzergruppen zu Gute führen und die Resümees auch akzeptieren? Ach was! Auch auf die - meist jüngere Basis eingehen? Eher Fehlanzeige. Dabei wäre MTB ja auch Olympisch. Beim Klettern hat man ja gesehen, was passiert, wenn man sich diesbezüglich positiv voll reinhängt - ist ja äußerst gut für den Sport und damit vor allem auch die Jugend im Klettersport verlaufen.

Und versteht mich bitte nicht falsch. An sich bin ich überzeugtes DAV-Mitglied. Aber das Vorgehen des DAV erschüttert mich in dieser Art schon sehr. Ich wäre auch eher der Meinung, dass im besten Falle eine möglichst breite Basis über die Sektionen Druck aufs DAV-Dach ausüben müsste, damit sich auch effektiv etwas ändert. Aber wie hier schon beschrieben, wird das wohl sehr lange dauern.

Ich selbst bin in einem lokalen Sportverein mit Radgruppe, der DIMB und zwei DAV Sektionen Mitglied. Ebenso hab ich die DAV MTB-Guide Ausbildung gemacht. ABER: MTBiken wird eben vom DAV leider immer noch oft genug als Hipster-Sport, Natur-Revoluzzer bzw. Störfaktor angesehen, weil sich viele Mitglieder und auch Vorstände nicht vernünftig und ehrlich mit der Basis da draußen auseinandersetzen. Das Bild des MTBikers ist wie wir alle wissen einfach oft extrem verzerrt und falsch!

Und Verallgemeinerungen der Obrigkeit hilft da sicher nicht weiter, denn dann müssten wir im Umkehrschluss alle Autobahnen wegen ein paar Raser, Wanderwege wegen ein paar schwarzen Schafen sowie Innenstädte für Kurzstrecken mit dem PKW schließen. Doch das passiert ja auch nicht. Für die MTBiker/-innen soll das aber auf breiter Fläche so laufen? Verkehrte Welt....

Bezüglich dem so oft und viel geforderten Umweltschutz: Ich fordere deshalb, dass alle konsequent Kurzstrecken bis 5 Kilometer generell mit dem Fahrrad fahren müssen. Sommer wie Winter. Bei Regen, Kälte und Eis (da fährt sichs mit Spikes legal sowie mit dem Rad noch sicherer als mit dem Auto...). Dazu sollten die Meisten auch mal ihr eigenes Verhalten im Privaten überdenken. Sind überall stromsparende LEDs verbaut, werden Klamotten aufgetragen, gebrauchte Möbel usw. bevorzugt? Hat man auch schon vor Corona beim Arbeitgeber (wo möglich) HomeOffice gefordert? Oder zieht man gleich dorthin, wo man auch arbeitet um alle Kurzstrecken mit dem Rad fahren zu können? DAS wären mal sinnvolle Ansätze um die Umwelt auf breiter Basis zu schonen und viel besser, als sich über ein paar MTBiker aufzuregen. Statt dessen werden immer mehr SUVs verkauft. Eltern trauen sich oftmals wegen dem irrwitzigen Straßenverkehr nicht mehr, Ihre Kinder in den Kindergarten oder in die Schule fahren zu lassen und fahren stattdessen dann selbst mit dem Auto vor. Anstatt mit dem Reiserucksack, Packtaschen oder Radanhänger fährt man mit dem Auto zum Einkaufen, weils so einfach bequemer ist. Und Abends kurz ins Fitnesscenter oder zum Parteitreffen? Natürlich mit dem Auto!
Auf solche Punkte angesprochen fallen dann Gegenfragen wie "was hat das in dieser Diskussion zu suchen?" und viele andere ähnliche. Dabei ist weithin bekannt bzw. sollte jedem klar sein, dass im Alltag und Privaten deutlich mehr Potenzial pro Umweltschutz steckt als bei uns paar MTBiker/-innen....

Ach ja noch was: Wenn die Mountainbiker wirklich so ein Problem in Deutschland darstellen, wie von manchen Privatpersonen, Politikern und anderen Gruppen behauptet wird, dann stellt sich bei mir auch die Frage: Ansonsten haben wir keine größeren und echten Probleme, oder?    ;-)

So, genug Luft gemacht. Ich wünsch Euch einen schönen Abend!
Und fahrt's mir weiterhin viel Rad. Generell, überzeugt und immer mit einem Lächeln im Gesicht.


MFG

Wast


----------



## franzam (10. März 2021)

KäptnFR schrieb:


> Hi Benjamin,
> 
> 
> ...hätte ich (nach wie vor) nur eine einzige Frage:
> ...


Ich denke da bist Du an der verkehrten Stelle. Wenn man eine öffentliche Stellungnahme haben will, kann das nur über die Vorstandschaft, bzw. deren Pressestelle laufen.
Ich würde mich hüten als Mitarbeiter oder Angestellter eines Verbandes mich öffentlich zu  (Streit)Themen zu äussern. Außer ich wäre der Geschäftsführer...


----------



## mw.dd (10. März 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> Ich würde mich hüten als Mitarbeiter oder Angestellter eines Verbandes mich öffentlich zu (Streit)Themen zu äussern. Außer ich wäre der Geschäftsführer...


Eigentlich wollen wir gar nicht, dass @GlobeT hier als Privatperson und Angestellter seine Privatmeinung äußert.
Uns geht's um eine Stellungnahme der Verantwortlichen oder noch besser um eine ergebnisoffene Diskussion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (10. März 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollen wir gar nicht, dass @GlobeT hier als Privatperson und Angestellter seine Privatmeinung äußert.
> Uns geht's um eine Stellungnahme der Verantwortlichen oder noch besser um eine ergebnisoffene Diskussion.


ja, eine ergebnisoffene Diskussion ist immer besser. Wenn wir_ explosive_ Themen bei Treffen mit höherern Beamten, bzw. Ministerien hatten war es Usus, dass jeder vor Veröffentlichung ein Protokoll und/oder den Text der Pressemitteilung zum OK bekam. Ein solches Vorgehen wäre in diesem Fall auch ( von den Ministerialbeamten) wünschenswert gewesen. Dann hätte man vll. noch vor der Veröffentlichung der VwV gegensteuern können. Egal was der DAV meinte...


----------



## Raizzz (11. März 2021)

Ich finde es auch schade, dass der Dav nicht mit unterschrieben hat. Das ist aber nur eine Randnotiz. Die Stossrichtung der anderen Lobby ist ja klar.


----------



## ExcelBiker (11. März 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> Ich denke da bist Du an der verkehrten Stelle. Wenn man eine öffentliche Stellungnahme haben will, kann das nur über die Vorstandschaft, bzw. deren Pressestelle laufen.
> Ich würde mich hüten als Mitarbeiter oder Angestellter eines Verbandes mich öffentlich zu (Streit)Themen zu äussern. Außer ich wäre der Geschäftsführer...


Sehe ich genauso. Eben das Risiko, dass @GlobeT sich hier (auch privat) engagiert, und Rede und Antwort steht und seinen Kenntnisstand uns mitteilt. Und dass dann der Vorstand/Chef ihn zurückpfeift, es wäre inhaltlich falsch, er hätte seine Kompetenzen überschritten und überhaupt und sowieso. Und dann sind wir genauso schlau wie vorher ...


----------



## neo-bahamuth (11. März 2021)

Wast schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so hart: Da profilieren sich wohl einige, vor allem ältere, weiße, und vielleicht auch verbitterte Männer und setzen ihr Ego durch. Auf echte, weltweit basierende Fakten setzen? Ach nö. Sich fachlichen Rat bei der MTB Interessensvertretung DIMB einholen? Wieso? Zig Urteile und Untersuchungen bezüglich Wanderer, Mountainbiker und anderer Nutzergruppen zu Gute führen und die Resümees auch akzeptieren? Ach was! Auch auf die - meist jüngere Basis eingehen? Eher Fehlanzeige.


Normal bin ich ja gegen diese "alte weiße Männer" Pauschalisierung, in ein paar Jahren bin ich wohl selber einer. Aber ich sehe es genauso. Gerade auf dem Schecküberreichungsbild sieht man das ja auch schön, von welchen Leuten hier unsere Interessen "vertreten" werden. Die vertreten maximal die alteingesseenen Vereine, in denen die Mitglied sind. Immerhin hats ein MTB ins Bild geschafft...


----------



## franzam (11. März 2021)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> ... Immerhin hats ein MTB ins Bild geschafft...


in dem Fall aber nur als Alibi


----------



## Wast (11. März 2021)

@neo-bahamuth: Ich bin auch nicht mehr der jüngste. Mit Ü40 bin ich für die meisten Kinder und Jugendlichen auch schon ein alter Sack....
Und so wie ich das meine, meine ich es auch nicht böse. Es ist leider nur häufig so, wie es in Vereinen und der Politik eben läuft. Und da spreche ich ausschließlich von meinen eigenen Erfahrungen vor Ort. In Vereinen, Verbänden und der städtischen Politik. Ich würde mir auch wünschen, es wäre anders. Mehr weltoffenheit, auch nach links und rechts zu sehen, auch mal versuchen sich in den Gegenüber hineinzuversetzen usw. - das versuche ich tagtäglich zu leben. Leider klappt das von der Gegenseite bei weitem nicht immer so...


MFG

Wast


----------



## homerjay (11. März 2021)

Nur mal so: Wenn ich Wandern, Klettern, Bergsteigen oder Skitouren gehen will, dann muss ich selbst als Alpenrandbewohner erstmal mit dem Auto zum Ausgangspunkt fahren. Meine Biketouren starten dagegen ausnahmslos vor der Haustür. Bei meinen Freunden und Bekannten ist das nicht anders.
Wenn ich aber jetzt in Zukunft, dank der tatkräftigen Mithilfe des Deutschen Alpenvereins, nur noch ein paar Trails legal befahren darf, während die Wege vor meiner Haustür allesamt gesperrt werden, dann muss ich wohl auch als Mountainbiker zuerst das Auto benutzen. Die Verwaltungsvorschrift ist somit nicht nur schlecht für uns Mountainbiker, sondern generell auch für den Klimaschutz.

Und wer sagt denn, dass die Einschränkungen des Betretungsrechts für Mountainbiker Reiter und Rollstuhlfahrer nicht erst der Anfang waren? Mit der Verwaltungsvorschrift wird ein Weg aufgezeigt, wie das eigentlich verfassungsrechtlich garantierte freie Betretungsrecht in Bayern durch die Hintertür eingeschränkt werden kann. Ich bin mir sicher, dass das bei denjenigen, denen das freie Betretungsrecht schon immer ein Dorn im Auge war, namentlich bei Naturschutz, Jagd, Forst- und Landwirtschaft und bei den (Groß-) Grundbesitzern aus Industrie und Adel Begehrlichkeiten geweckt hat und ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass als nächstes dann die Pilzsucher, Beerensammler, Kletterer, Schneeschuh- und Skitourengänger  an der Reihe sind, bis es dann am Schluss auch außerhalb von durch Bergbahnen erschlossenen Reservaten die Wanderer und Bergsteiger trifft.


----------



## Wast (11. März 2021)

@homerjay: Wird bzw. könnte wohl so kommen. Wollen wir Sportler mal generell hoffen, dass es nicht so ist.


----------



## bronks (11. März 2021)

homerjay schrieb:


> Nur mal so: Wenn ich Wandern, Klettern, Bergsteigen oder Skitouren gehen will, dann muss ich selbst als Alpenrandbewohner erstmal mit dem Auto zum Ausgangspunkt fahren. Meine Biketouren starten dagegen ausnahmslos vor der Haustür  ... Die Verwaltungsvorschrift ist somit nicht nur schlecht für uns Mountainbiker, sondern generell auch für den Klimaschutz.


Bei mir etwa genauso. Wandern, Klettern, Bergsteigen oder Skitouren mach ich eigentlich nur, damit ich einen Grund habe, mit meinem schönen Auto fahren zu können. Dank der neuen CO2-Steuer mach ich gleich etwas gutes für den Klimaschutz. Also: Alles bestens.

Wer kann sich noch an die schöne Werbung von BMW im DAV-Heftl erinnern? So wegen Freude am spazierenfahren durch die Berge.



homerjay schrieb:


> ... verfassungsrechtlich garantierte ...


Hobbyastronomen durften den ganzen Winter, in den schönen langen Nächten, nicht alleine mit ihrem Teleskop ganz alleine auf dem Feld stehen. In vielen Gegenden dürfen sie es immer noch nicht. Du kommt mit irgendetwas von verfassungsrechtlich garantiert?



homerjay schrieb:


> ... Adel ...


Da gab es mal eine Revolution in Frankreich. Es ging darum, das die französischen Bürger ihre Freiheit haben wollten. Das ist ein Thema welches im Geschichtsunterricht und auch in den Medien wohl absichtlich sehr kurz gehalten wird..


----------



## ufp (11. März 2021)

@homerjay 
Ich kann deine Standpunkte durchaus verstehen und Teile sie auch weitgehend.
Aber, aus Sicht der Gegenseite (advocatus diaboli), versuche ich diese Argumente zu entkräften und teils satirisch, teils zynisch zu beschreiben:



homerjay schrieb:


> Nur mal so: Wenn ich Wandern, Klettern, Bergsteigen oder Skitouren gehen will, dann muss ich selbst als Alpenrandbewohner erstmal mit dem Auto zum Ausgangspunkt fahren. Meine Biketouren starten dagegen ausnahmslos vor der Haustür. Bei meinen Freunden und Bekannten ist das nicht anders.


Die wenigsten haben dieses Privileg.
Die Mehrheit wohnt weit(er) weg.
Das ist eine Einzelmeinung, -wahrnehmung und statistisch nicht belegt(bar).



homerjay schrieb:


> Wenn ich aber jetzt in Zukunft, dank der tatkräftigen Mithilfe des Deutschen Alpenvereins, nur noch ein paar Trails legal befahren darf, während die Wege vor meiner Haustür allesamt gesperrt werden, dann muss ich wohl auch


zum Wanderer, Ausflügler, Bergsteiger, Kletterer werden...
MTB, gibts dann nur mehr in den (ausgewiesenen) Reservaten, so wie Motorsportveranstaltungen es fast nur mehr auf Rundkursen gibt (Ralleys mal ausgenommen)...



homerjay schrieb:


> als Mountainbiker zuerst das Auto benutzen.


Bahn fahren, nerven sparen (lautete einmal so ein Werbeslogan ;-).
Oder Fahrgemeinschaften.
Und, wo willst du dann hinfahren?
Nach Österreich ?


homerjay schrieb:


> Und wer sagt denn, dass die Einschränkungen des Betretungsrechts für Mountainbiker Reiter und Rollstuhlfahrer nicht erst der Anfang waren? Mit der Verwaltungsvorschrift wird ein Weg aufgezeigt, wie das eigentlich verfassungsrechtlich garantierte freie Betretungsrecht in Bayern durch die Hintertür eingeschränkt werden kann. Ich bin mir sicher, dass das bei denjenigen, denen das freie Betretungsrecht schon immer ein Dorn im Auge war, namentlich bei Naturschutz, Jagd, Forst- und Landwirtschaft und bei den (Groß-) Grundbesitzern aus Industrie und Adel Begehrlichkeiten geweckt hat


Tja. Angebot und Nachfrage. Bzw das Recht des Stärkeren (Vertretung, Lobby, Interessensgemeinschaft, Vernetzung etc).
Wäre der Wunsch der MTB Gemeinde so groß, dann hätten sie nicht nur 80-88.000 Mitglieder (DIMB). Und den DAV kann man nicht rechnen, denn der ist eine Mischkulanz aus Vielem (sonst könnte man ja gleich den ADAC&Co hernehmen, die wesentlich mehr Mitglieder haben; oder das österreichische Pendant, der ÖAMTC, wo auch Fahrradfahrende dabei sind, somit über 2 Millionen Mitglieder...).

Wir, die Interessen der (Groß-)Grundbesitzer, Jagdgesellschaft, Land- und Forstwirtschaft, Industrie und Adel sind da in der Mehrheit. Und wenn dann noch von unerwarteter Seite Schützenhilfe kommt, nämlich die Anliegen der Natur-, Umweltschützer sowie einem Großteil "der Grünen", tja, dann habt ihr, ausge+#@ .

Einwurf: Aber Herr Anwalt. Das mag zwar stimmen, aber wie sieht es dann umgekehrt mit *Minderheiten*rechte aus (Lesben, Schwule, 4 Geschlecht, Flüchtlinge, Obdachlose, Behinderte, Benachteiligte, Kinder etc aus)? Die haben ja auch und sogar  gesetzlich oder sogar verfassungsrechtlich eingeräumte Rechte! Und dann gibt es da ja auch noch so komische Genfer Abkommen oder die von den vereinten Nationen (UNO).



homerjay schrieb:


> und ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass als nächstes dann die Pilzsucher, Beerensammler, Kletterer, Schneeschuh- und Skitourengänger  an der Reihe sind, bis es dann am Schluss dann auch außerhalb von durch Bergbahnen erschlossenen Reservaten die Wanderer und Bergsteiger trifft.


Das kann ich mir durchaus (so) vorstellen.
Nach dem Schutz der Wirtschaft, kommt eben der Naturschutz. Und dann, wenn's irgendwie leicht geht, dürfen auch die Freizeitvergnügungssüchtigen ran.
Ansonsten bezüglich Gebiets- oder Wegesperrung, gibt es dann auch noch zusätzlich so kreative  "Aussperrungsmöglichkeiten" wie:

_Reservate_​
_Biosphärenpark/-reservat_​
_Nationalpark_​
_Kernzone_​
_Pflegezone_​
_Entwicklungszone_​
_behördlich genehmigte und ausgewiesene Ruhezonen _​
_behördlich befristetes forstliche Sperrgebiet_​
_Wildschutzgebiete_​
_Ruhezonen_​
_Forstrechtliche Sperren vor allem im Aufforstungsgebiet, im Bann- und im Schutzwald_​
Aber ich glaube, an den Wanderern und Bergsteiger, bzw deren Interessensvertretung*en*, kommt man nicht vorbei. Da wäre der Aufschrei zu groß. Teilsperrungen ja, mit der Begründung bzw Totschlagargument _Natur- und Umwelt bzw Klimaschutz _(für unsere nachfolgende Generation). Aber der überwiegende Raum wird sicher noch frei zugänglich bleiben. Für Wanderer, Spaziergeher, Familienausflügler und Bergsteiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leFafnir (11. März 2021)

Es wird dann ganz sicher als nächstes die Tourengeher erwischen, hier läuft ja schon seit längerem der Versuch, das Ganze stark einzuschränken, bzw. zu monetarisieren. 
Hier gab es vor kurzem einen BR Beitrag, den finde ich aktuell leider nichtmehr.


----------



## ExcelBiker (11. März 2021)

homerjay schrieb:


> Und wer sagt denn, dass die Einschränkungen des Betretungsrechts für Mountainbiker Reiter und Rollstuhlfahrer nicht erst der Anfang waren? Mit der Verwaltungsvorschrift wird ein Weg aufgezeigt, wie das eigentlich verfassungsrechtlich garantierte freie Betretungsrecht in Bayern durch die Hintertür eingeschränkt werden kann.


Das wird so nicht gehen. Das NatSchG ist da ziemlich eindeutig. Die VwV geht aber ganz einseitig gegen "die MTBler" (nicht einmal Fahrradfahrer allgemein), und alleine diese einseitige Betrachtung macht das VwV rechtlich wenigstens wacklig, wenn nicht ungültig. Das nächste Problem ist, dass sich die VwV genauso einseitig auf Wege im alpinen Raum bezieht, aber nach der Gültigkeit in ganz Bayern anwendbar ist. Auch hier wird das VwV rechtlich Probleme bekommen.


----------



## ExcelBiker (11. März 2021)

Was den Juristen, die das DAV/VwV-Dokument geschrieben haben, auch übersehen, ist, dass durch eine verbindliche Zusage der Eignung auch Ansprüche und Anforderungen entstehen.

Beispiel: Wenn ich eine Straße als "Autobahn" deklarien will, muss diese bestimmte Kriterien erfüllen: Anzahl Fahrspuren, Breite der Fahrspuren, Kurvenradien, etc. Umgekehrt kann ich mich darauf verlassen, dass auf einer Autobahn diese Kriterien auch erfüllt sind.

Das VwV beschreibt aber diese Kriterien nicht für eine "Fahrradeignung", folglich kann sich jeder Fahrradfahrer auch darauf verlassen, wenn die Landkreise eine Strecke als "geeignet für MTB" deklarieren, dass sie dort auch fahren können. Da kommt garantiert dann jemand, der klagt, weil der Weg für ihn persönlich "völlig unfahrbar" war (was bei S2 schon sehr gut möglich ist), klagt, dass die Deklaration "geeignet" unbedingt wegkommen muss. Kaum ist der Weg gesperrt, kommt der MTBler und klagt, dass der Weg doch leicht zu befahren ist, sehr flach, keine engen Kurven, kein Problem mit Gegenverkehr, keine große Frequentation von Wanderern, also muss der Weg als "geeignet" deklariert werden. Die Fälle werden kommen. Und die werden auch klar ziegen, wie unsinnig die VwV ist, und wie weitsichtig die Ersteller vom NatSchG waren. Es kommt halt doch auf das eigene Können an!


----------



## GlobeT (11. März 2021)

Den Vorschlag, dass der DAV einen eigenen Account bekommen soll, hab ich schon vor Wochen gebracht und ist auch auf offene Ohren gestoßen. Den Account final zu betreuen, würde dann aber sicher nicht die Pressestelle übernehmen, sondern der Nico oder ich. Also ist es im Endeffekt fast egal, ob es den offiziell gibt oder nicht. Der offizielle Kanal wird dann halt DAV mäßig wenig aussagekräftig sein, aber das ist einfach der Stil wie der DAV kommuniziert.

Mein Tipp, wenn ihr eine offizielle Stellungnahme bekommen wollt, bzw. die Chance erhöhen dass eine kommt, dann schreibt am besten Emails an [email protected]
Das Problem generell ist folgendes: Ich kann es zwar euren Unmut weiterleiten, aber dies hat nicht die gleiche Wirkung, nachdem von der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit oder sonstigen Ressorts niemand in dem Forum vertreten ist. Wenn ich es nicht wäre, wüsste ja nicht mal jemand vom Bundesverband was hier los ist, weil die Diskussion auf einem Kanal/Medium verläuft, welches nicht aktiv betreut wird.
Wie immer gilt, je mehr Leute sich melden, desto höher ist die Chance.


Was ich aber mit den Vorwürfen gemeint hatte, ist zum Beispiel die ganze Interpretation zu dem Bild von der Scheckübergabe.
Als Projektleiter kann ich in einem Gespräch euch recht easy sagen, was die Hintergründe sind. z.B. Dass das Bild null Aussagekraft hat, weil von den Herrschaften sich die wenigstens überhaupt aktiv in dem Projekt eingebracht haben und ein paar Kandidaten nur fürs Foto da waren, wie z.B. Slick Eric. 

Auch was die Ziel des Projekts sind (der Vorwurf war ja hier, dass dann nur die ausgeschilderten Wege befahren werden können, bzw. dass diese dann die einzigen Wege sind, die dann als Geeignet eingestuft werden und alle anderen als ungeeignet) 
Auch die Thematik mitm Leitfaden, warum da inhaltliche Ähnlichkeiten sind usw. 

Was ich da sagen würde ist also  keine persönlich Meinung von mir, sondern der Insight, den ich als Projektleiter geben kann. Ich hab da kein Problem öffentlich drüber zu reden.


----------



## homerjay (11. März 2021)

GlobeT schrieb:


> Als Projektleiter kann ich in einem Gespräch euch recht easy sagen, was die Hintergründe sind. z.B. Dass das Bild null Aussagekraft hat, weil von den Herrschaften sich die wenigstens überhaupt aktiv in dem Projekt eingebracht haben und ein paar Kandidaten nur fürs Foto da waren, wie z.B. Slick Eric.


Der ist eigentlich immer nur fürs Foto da.


----------



## ExcelBiker (11. März 2021)

GlobeT schrieb:


> Auch was die Ziel des Projekts sind (der Vorwurf war ja hier, dass dann nur die ausgeschilderten Wege befahren werden können, bzw. dass diese dann die einzigen Wege sind, die dann als Geeignet eingestuft werden und alle anderen als ungeeignet)


Gerade das Ziel von dem Projekt ist für uns eine "Black Box". Keiner weiß, was da passiert, ob (und wie) das mit der neuen VwV zusammen hängt, wie die Ergebnisse aussehen sollen, wie die Ziele sind. Und das ist das, was hier für Misstrauen sorgt. Wenn alles so sauber wäre, könntet der DAV uns die nötigen Dokumente zur Verfügung stellen (Verlinkungen sind natürlich auch in Ordnung). Aber ohne die Infos müssen wir davon ausgehen, dass da irgendwas doch nicht in Ordnung ist.

Auch der überraschende Richtungsschwenk vom eigenen Fahrkönnen hin zu "objektiven" Kriterien (die uns nie mitgeteilt wurden, was Misstrauen erzeugt), ist bisher nicht annähernd erklärt worden und lässt viel Spielraum für Interpretationen zu, die zu Lasten vom DAV gehen.


----------



## JensDey (11. März 2021)

homerjay schrieb:


> ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass als nächstes dann die Pilzsucher, Beerensammler, Kletterer, Schneeschuh- und Skitourengänger  an der Reihe sind, bis es dann am Schluss auch außerhalb von durch Bergbahnen erschlossenen Reservaten die Wanderer und Bergsteiger trifft.





Wast schrieb:


> @homerjay: Wird bzw. könnte wohl so kommen. Wollen wir Sportler mal generell hoffen, dass es nicht so ist.


Wäre nicht schlimm, denn dann wird der DAV wieder umschwenken ->*


ufp schrieb:


> Die wenigsten haben dieses Privileg.


Glaube ich nicht. Das ist der Kern des MTB. Und so wird für viele, ich denke, die meisten dieses Hobby entstehen. MTB ist nicht Ski Alpin.


ExcelBiker schrieb:


> die Deklaration "geeignet" unbedingt wegkommen muss. Kaum ist der Weg gesperrt, kommt der MTBler und klagt, dass der Weg doch leicht zu befahren ist, sehr flach, keine engen Kurven, kein Problem mit Gegenverkehr, keine große Frequentation von Wanderern, also muss der Weg als "geeignet" deklariert werden. Die Fälle werden kommen.


* Und das ist dann ein neurer Hebel: auf Gleichbehandlung klagen. Wenn ein Weg für MTB so schwierig wird, ist es der gleiche oder ein anderer, der für Wanderer zu anspruchsvoll ist. 
Da brauchst du nur noch einen Buddy in der Notaufnahme, der dir von verunglückten Wanderern berichtet und dann kannst du direkt beim DAV vorstellig werden.
Belegbare Ungleichbehandlung haben wenigstens das Potential dagegen anzugehen. Wenn "willkürlich" gesperrt wird hast du nix iin der Hand.


----------



## dierabenfliegen (11. März 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Gerade das Ziel von dem Projekt ist für uns eine "Black Box". Keiner weiß, was da passiert, ob (und wie) das mit der neuen VwV zusammen hängt, wie die Ergebnisse aussehen sollen, wie die Ziele sind.



Das ist wirklich eine spannende Frage. Im Netz findet sich bspw. folgender Artikel: https://www.windkraft-journal.de/20...-symposium-den-nerv-der-zeit-getroffen/131005

Darin werden 3 Aufgabenstellungen genannt: Lenkungskonzepte, Haftung und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit. Nun kann man "Lenken", indem man einfach zusätzliche Angebote macht. So funktioniert das bei guten Umgehungsstraßen. Die Leute fahren dann um den Ort rum, weil dieses Angebot einfach besser als das ursprünglich ist und die Leute im Ort haben ihre Ruhe. Ist das Angebot aber schlecht, dann muss ich "Sperren". Und da der DAV anscheinend keine neuen Angebote (also neue Wege) will, kommt das "Sperren". 

Zur VwV gibt es anscheinend ein Schreiben des Bayer. Umweltministerium. https://www.stmuv.bayern.de/service/freizeittipps/ratgeber/doc/vollzugsbekanntmachung_erholung.pdf
Dort ist von der Unter AG zur Ag Artenvielfalt die Rede, die sich mit Mountainbike und Wegeeignung beschäftigt. Leiter ist oder war der DAV. 

Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass das Projekt und die AG nicht direkt zusammenhängen, aber die handelnden Personen beim DAV wahrscheinlich identisch sind.


----------



## homerjay (11. März 2021)

Zum Schreiben des Bayrischen Umweltministeriums:
Besonders bedenklich aus Sicht der Mountainbiker finde ich, daß ausgerechnet das ZNAlp Konzepte zur Besucherlenkung entwickeln soll. Hauptarbeitsgebiet des ZNAlp ist der Naturpark Nagelfluhkette in dem bereits jetzt auf Betreiben der Grundstückseigentümer eine Vielzahl von Verbotsschildern aufgestellt wurde. Die verantwortlichen Personen im ZNAlp und im Naturpark Nagelfluhkette haben sich in der Vergangenheit nicht gerade als mountainbikefreundlich präsentiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlobeT (11. März 2021)

dierabenfliegen schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich eine spannende Frage. Im Netz findet sich bspw. folgender Artikel: https://www.windkraft-journal.de/20...-symposium-den-nerv-der-zeit-getroffen/131005
> 
> Darin werden 3 Aufgabenstellungen genannt: Lenkungskonzepte, Haftung und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit. Nun kann man "Lenken", indem man einfach zusätzliche Angebote macht. So funktioniert das bei guten Umgehungsstraßen. Die Leute fahren dann um den Ort rum, weil dieses Angebot einfach besser als das ursprünglich ist und die Leute im Ort haben ihre Ruhe. Ist das Angebot aber schlecht, dann muss ich "Sperren". Und da der DAV anscheinend keine neuen Angebote (also neue Wege) will, kommt das "Sperren".
> 
> ...


Auch hier ist die Info falsch, der DAV hat den Tisch organisiert, in dem er nen externen Moderator gezahlt hat.


----------



## Marshall6 (11. März 2021)

Hier noch meine Email an [email protected]:

Hallo Redaktion Panorama, 

ich beziehe mich auf den Artikel auf Seite 14 im DAV Panorama 2/2021:
" Die Räder drehen sich weiter "

Hier meine Fragen / Hinweise dazu:

Das genannte Pilotprojekt mit dem bayerischen Umweltministerium, 
was ist dort tatsächlich umgesetzt? 
Bitte hierzu mehr Informationen, das kann doch nicht alles sein, das bis heute nur ein paar Haftungsfragen geklärt wurden? Warum finden die "Runden Tische" nicht digital statt?

Warum hat der DAV im weiteren sich nicht dem Brief der überregionalen Tourismusverbänden angeschlossen UND zusätzlich seine Kontakte ins Ministerium genutzt? Nur "Vitamin B" zu nutzen kommt bei mir als Mauschelei / Lobbyismus an, als Ausnutzung von Seilschaften und Burschenschaftsverbindungen.
Nicht transparent, alles unter der Hand.

Als Mountainbike fahrendes Mitglied fühle ich mich so nicht vom DAV vertreten und überlege auszutreten.
Als reger Leser im Forum von MTB-News.de bin ich hier nicht alleine, es gibt hier viele die schon aus dem DAV ausgetreten sind oder das vorhaben, da der DAV auch in deren Augen keine Ergebnisse in der Diskussion MTB gegen Wanderer / Jäger / Forst / Waldbesitzer vorweisen kann.

Allgemein fehlt im Heftchen "Panorama" viel Information / Berichte zum Thema MTB, wenn Mountainbiken eine der Kernsportarten ist!

Viele Grüße....


----------



## freetourer (11. März 2021)

Marshall6 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1225464
> 
> Hier noch meine Email an [email protected]:
> 
> ...



Schön die eigene Untätigkeit (die vermutlich genau so gewollt ist) auch noch mit Corona öffentlich entschuldigt ....


----------



## mw.dd (11. März 2021)

Viel Spaß den ehrenamtlich Engagierten, die das stemmen müssen.

Und @GlobeT
Ich sage es Euch nochmal: Ihr habt genauso wenig ein Recht, im Namen der Erholungssuchenden "zum Mountainbiken geeignete (oder gar ungeeignete) Wege" zu definieren wie alle anderen Radfahrverbände auch.
Insofern ist der Ansatz schon so schief, dass ich Euch nur raten kann Eure Position zu den "geeigneten Wegen" schnellstens wieder dorthin zu korrigieren, wo ihr 2015 schon mal wart.


----------



## ufp (11. März 2021)

Ich frage mich, was bzw ob die runden Tische etwas bringen?
Welche Vorteile hätte es für uns MTB, vor allem im Bergland bzw im alpinen Bereich?

Zumindest in Bayern wärs wurscht.
Da braucht das Umweltministerium, das Staatsministerium, die obere und untere Naturschutzbehörde sowie der DAV eigentlich gar nichts verhandeln, diskutieren.
Die vorhandenen Strecken werden weiterhin, von MTB, befahren. Punkt.

Alles darüber hinaus, also wenn das Umweltministerium, das Staatsministerium, die obere und untere Naturschutzbehörde sowie der DAV uns etwas "schenken" wollten, also mit noch mehr Wegen, Strecken, Trails etc, tja, ja dann würde ich mich schon mit denen an einen Tisch setzen (wollen).


----------



## franzam (11. März 2021)

Sagen wir es mal so: Meiner Erfahrung in  solchen Runden nach würde so eine VwV nicht durchgehen, wenn sich bei einer Gesprächsrunde ein Verband mit 1,3 Mio Mitgliedern dagegen positioniert hätte

-> ergo hat es in diesem Fall der DAV verkackt

Das Jagd und Landwirtschaft das gutheißen war ja vorher klar. Aber ein "Sport"verband...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (11. März 2021)

Marshall6 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1225464



Geil, man darf als "Local" mitarbeiten beim sich selbst beschneiden. 

Verlockend.


----------



## homerjay (12. März 2021)

Zuerst arbeitet der Hauptverband daran mit, die Verwaltungsvorschrift zu formulieren und dann verweist er auf die Locals vor Ort, die das ausbaden müssen. Die Stellungnahme des Deutschen Alpenvereins zum Entwurf der Verwaltungsvorschrift wurde vom Umweltministerium genauso wenig berücksichtigt wie die Stellungnahmen der Radsportverbände. Insofern scheinen die im Artikel behaupteten guten Verbindungen ins Umweltministerium wohl reines Wunschdenken zu sein.

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann waren auf Seiten des Deutschen Alpenvereins an der Formulierung der Verwaltungsvorschrift die Herren Erlacher, Mair und Dr. Weber beteiligt. Ich vermute, dass keiner von diesen dreien jemals auf einem Mountainbike gesessen ist und einen Singletrail befahren hat. Insofern stellt sich mir die Frage, warum sich diese Herren anmaßen, die Interessen der Mountainbiker im Alpenverein nach außen hin zu vertreten.

Außerdem würde ich gern wissen, ob über den ehemaligen Vizepräsidenten Erlacher hinaus weitere personelle Verflechtungen zum Verein zum Schutz der Bergwelt (VzSB) bestehen, der immerhin auch die gleiche Adresse hat, wie die Geschäftsstelle des Deutschen Alpenvereins.


----------



## ExcelBiker (12. März 2021)

homerjay schrieb:


> Außerdem würde ich gern wissen, ob über den ehemaligen Vizepräsidenten Erlacher hinaus weitere personelle Verflechtungen zum Verein zum Schutz der Bergwelt (VzSB) bestehen, der immerhin auch die gleiche Adresse hat, wie die Geschäftsstelle des Deutschen Alpenvereins.


Ja, gibt es. Siehe https://www.vzsb.de/verein.php

Zitat auf der verlinkten Seite:


> Der Verein zum Schutz der Bergwelt (VzSB) ist als anerkannter, in Bayern tätiger Naturschutzverein mitwirkungsberechtigt nach § 63 BNatSchG und in zahlreichen Gremien aktiv. Er hat derzeit rund 1.000 Mitglieder, darunter viele Sektionen der Alpenvereine (DAV, ÖAV und AVS).


Das zeigt, wenigstens auf Ebene der DAV-Sektionen gibt es weitere Verflechtungen.


----------



## dierabenfliegen (12. März 2021)

GlobeT schrieb:


> Auch hier ist die Info falsch, der DAV hat den Tisch organisiert, in dem er nen externen Moderator gezahlt hat.



Nun ja, zumindest steht da so in einem offiziellen Schreiben des Umweltministeriums an die LKe, Städte und die Naturparks. Da der DAV sich ja anmaßt, (auch) die Interessen der MTBer zu vertreten (und das wird ja vom DAV immer wieder betont), entsteht der Eindruck, dass hier alles schön abgewogen und eine Konsensentscheidung getroffen wurde. Und dem ist ja nun mal nicht so, oder?


----------



## ExcelBiker (12. März 2021)

Auf der Seite vom Verein zum Schutz der Bergwelt gefunden:


> Diese Bemühungen ersetzen aber nicht eine grundsätzliche Orientierung des Radfahrens in der freien Natur nach den Vorgaben des Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetzes. In der Kritik der Interessenvertreter des sportlich-ambitionierten Mountainbikens wird nunmehr deren Anspruch deutlich, Wege so ziemlich aller Ausprägungen befahren zu dürfen. Das betrifft auch schwierigste Steige wie sie beispielhaft in der sogenannten Singletrail-Skala bewertet werden. Damit stoßen sie aber an geltendes Recht, das eben nur das Befahren „geeigneter“ Wege erlaubt, wie es in Art. 28, Abs. 1 Bayerisches Naturschutzgesetz formuliert und wie es jetzt in den Vollzugshinweisen präzisiert worden ist.


Das macht die Verbindung zum DAV richtig brisant, weil die hier die Singletrail-Skala erwähnen.


----------



## mw.dd (12. März 2021)

ufp schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, was bzw ob die runden Tische etwas bringen?
> Welche Vorteile hätte es für uns MTB, vor allem im Bergland bzw im alpinen Bereich?


"Runde Tische" sind überwiegend dazu da, den Radfahrern ihr Betretungsrecht abzuschwatzen.
Egal, ob im Bergland, alpinen Bereich oder sonstwo.


----------



## dierabenfliegen (12. März 2021)

Ich verlinke nochmal eine Internetseite, auf der 2 Beiträge aus dem Umweltministerium zu finden sind: https://www.bergundsteigen.blog/ueber-sicherheit-muss-man-reden/


Betretungsrecht und MTB. Der Name des Redners taucht auch bei oben genannten Naturschutzverein auf.
Pilotprojekte Lenkung MTB

Kann sich ja jeder selbst eine Meinung bilden.


----------



## dertutnix (12. März 2021)

eben die DAV Panorama erhalten, die Seite zu MTB wurde hier ja bereits gezeigt. Interessant könnte eine "böswillige" Interpretation über diverse Beiträge sein und warum die gerade in einer Ausgabe so aufschlagen... Immer wieder erstaunlich finde ich die Werbungen für das Mountainbiken in Österreich, ob es nur finanzielle Gründe dafür gibt? Oder weil man sich auch diese "Welt" für sich selbst wünscht? Die Krönung ist dann die Vorschau... wie gesagt: BÖSARTIG...


----------



## JensDey (12. März 2021)

dierabenfliegen schrieb:


> https://www.bergundsteigen.blog/ueber-sicherheit-muss-man-reden/





> Die aktuellen und „trendigen“ Ausprägungen des MTB-Sports bewegen sich in Bayern vielfach außerhalb der rechtlichen Grenzen des Betretungsrechts und weisen damit neben dem gesellschaftlichen auch ein hohes rechtliches Konfliktpotential auf. Kommt es zu keinen tragfähigen Lösungen, sind „ordnungsrechtliche“ Maßnahmen zu erwarten.


"Trendig" ist hier sehr interessant. Was ist gemeint und wen schliesst es ein oder aus?
Konsequenzen für alle?


----------



## JensDey (12. März 2021)

dertutnix schrieb:


> Die Krönung ist dann die Vorschau... wie gesagt: BÖSARTIG...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1226023


Wieso? Zeigt doch selbstkrtitisch, welche Seite das Problem ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerjay (12. März 2021)

Je länger die Diskussion dauert und je mehr Dinge ans Licht kommen, umso klarer wird es, daß der DAV nicht Teil der Lösung, sondern Teil des Problems ist.

Edit: http://www.alpwirtschaft.de/app/dow...aft+und+Tourismus_Empfehlungen+an+Politik.pdf


----------



## Symion (12. März 2021)

Für die Übungsleiter des DAV gab es die Tage ein Dokument über den aktuellen Stand zum Thema Mountainbiken inkl. Besonderheiten in Bayern.
Werde das am Wochenende durchgehen und die Aussagen entsprechend hier zusammenfassen.


----------



## Marshall6 (12. März 2021)

Habe inzwischen eine Antwort Email von einer Frau K. aus der DAV Zentrale bekommen,
Sie hat meine Nachricht an die Abteilung MTB weitergeleitet, ich werde dann wohl irgendwann von denen eine Antwort bekommen.


----------



## leFafnir (12. März 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Wieso? Zeigt doch selbstkrtitisch, welche Seite das Problem ist.



So sieht das eher für mich aus.


----------



## JensDey (12. März 2021)

Vllt auch eine gute Idee: das Cover "optimieren" und zurückschicken


----------



## Coal_Master (12. März 2021)

Heute aus dem Verein ausgetreten. 
Wir versuchen hier gerade etwas entgegen zu steuern.


----------



## Sun on Tour (12. März 2021)

Bei dem Text fällt mir das wieder ein:


> Sun on Tour schrieb:
> 
> Manche hier suchen* nach Schuldigen* und Gründen *oder Alternativen* und argumentieren alle Mountainbiker und natürlich auch sich selbst langsam aber sicher von den Trails runter.


Auch wenn es in diesem Thread vornehmlich um den DAV geht, doch noch einmal Werbung in eigener Sache (ich verdiene aber nichts daran) für eine vernünftige Beschilderung, die wie im Text erwähnt sowohl *den Mountainbiker daran erinnert, wie er sich zu verhalten hat und die Wanderer wissen lässt, dass sie mit Mountainbikern zu rechnen haben.* Dazu gibt das Schild die nach wie vor geltende Rechtslage in Bayern wieder. Es könnte tatsächlich so einfach sein...






Dafür braucht man keine Runden Tische.


ciao heiko schrieb:


> Schreibe an [email protected] Mein Kollege hat die Vorlagen und Empfehlungen für das Schildermaterial.


----------



## JensDey (12. März 2021)

Ob ich so was im 2m-Ländle auch aufhängen darf? Also nicht an der Waldautobahn.


----------



## KäptnFR (12. März 2021)

Coal_Master schrieb:


> Heute aus dem Verein ausgetreten.
> Wir versuchen hier gerade etwas entgegen zu steuern.


Wenn Euer Lösungsansatz gemäß letztem Absatz des Artikels lautet „_Wenn man klare Wege ausweist, wer was wann wie nutzen kann, gibt es keinen Ärger mehr“_  seid Ihr aber exakt auf DAV Kurs den hier eigtl keiner will, oder hab ich was falsch verstanden??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coal_Master (12. März 2021)

KäptnFR schrieb:


> Wenn Euer Lösungsansatz gemäß letztem Absatz des Artikels lautet „_Wenn man klare Wege ausweist, wer was wann wie nutzen kann, gibt es keinen Ärger mehr“_  seid Ihr aber exakt auf DAV Kurs den hier eigtl keiner will, oder hab ich was falsch verstanden??


Leider hat die Presse nicht alles so berichtet wie wir es wollten und vorab keinen Abzug geschickt.
Aber immerhin ein positiver Bericht nach langer Durststrecke hier im Allgäu..


----------



## ciao heiko (13. März 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Ob ich so was im 2m-Ländle auch aufhängen darf? Also nicht an der Waldautobahn.


Wir hatten im Schwarzwald bereits eine ähnliche Aktion.








						Gemeinsam Natur Erleben
					

Copyright: STG




					www.schwarzwald-tourismus.info
				




Dort haben wir abgemacht, dass die Schilder an zentralen Plätzen aufgestellt werden und nicht an einem konkreten Weg. Somit informieren wir die Nutzer, ohne dass es die Diskussion gibt, auf welchen Wegen das Radfahren erlaubt ist.
Ich würde mich freuen wenn du so eine Aktion mit den aktuellen DIMB Schildern bei dir durchführen möchtest. Du benötigst zum Aufstellen von Schildern allerdings die Zustimmung von der Behörde. Die Vorlagen würde die DIMB kostenfrei zur Verfügung stellen. Ggf. würden wir auch einige Schilder finanzieren.


----------



## JensDey (13. März 2021)

Danke
Ich habe das mal ausgelagert.




__





						Open Trails Schilder aufstellen
					

Ich mache mal ein eigenes Thema auf.  Wir hatten im Schwarzwald bereits eine ähnliche Aktion. https://www.schwarzwald-tourismus.info/erleben/wandern/gemeinsam-natur-erleben  Dort haben wir abgemacht, dass die Schilder an zentralen Plätzen aufgestellt werden und nicht an einem konkreten Weg...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## GlobeT (13. März 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Bei dem Text fällt mir das wieder ein:
> 
> Auch wenn es in diesem Thread vornehmlich um den DAV geht, doch noch einmal Werbung in eigener Sache (ich verdiene aber nichts daran) für eine vernünftige Beschilderung, die wie im Text erwähnt sowohl *den Mountainbiker daran erinnert, wie er sich zu verhalten hat und die Wanderer wissen lässt, dass sie mit Mountainbikern zu rechnen haben.* Dazu gibt das Schild die nach wie vor geltende Rechtslage in Bayern wieder. Es könnte tatsächlich so einfach sein...
> 
> ...


Und genau sowas wollen wir im Projekt hinbekommen, nur ist die Schwierigkeit, dass man z.b. Isarwinkel so schnell nicht mal so ein Schild montiert bekommt.


----------



## N1mrod (13. März 2021)

woran scheitert denn das Aufstellen solcher Schilder? An Personen, Regeln...? Ist ja an sich sehr unverfänglich.


----------



## KäptnFR (13. März 2021)

N1mrod schrieb:


> woran scheitert denn das Aufstellen solcher Schilder?


Die Baumärkte sind alle zu, die kriegen die M6 Schrauben für die Klemmschellen nicht her 


Ich fasse nun nach den letzten Beiträgen nochmal alles zusammen wie sich die Lage darzustellen scheint. Einfach weil ichs wichtig finde, dass es nicht über etliche Seiten verstreut ist. Wer schon im Thema drin ist brauchts ja nicht lesen 

- 2016/2017: Die Allgäuer Bauern/Forst/Jagd machen massiv Stimmung gegen MTBler. Vorrangig wird dann argumentativ beim Wortlaut gemäß BayNatSchGesetz _"...sofern sich die Wege hierzu (Fahrradfahren) eignen"_ angesetzt.

- Im Gesetz stehen keinerlei Wegekriterien die hier mit "geeignet" gemeint sein könnten. Also bleibt einzig der Rückschluss, dass hier vermieden werden soll, dass ein Wegenutzer sich die Befahrbarkeit (für ihn selbst) einklagen kann. Im Sinne von: "Ich habe ein verfassungsmäßiges Recht diesen Weg zu befahren, dieser Weg ist mir aber zu steil/zu schmal/zu sonstwas, lieber Wegehalter mach mir den Weg fahrbar!". Mit dem Passus "_...geeignet..._" entfällt dieses Recht, wenn jemand den Weg nicht fahren kann. Dann ist er für jenes Individuum eben "nicht geeignet". (Ausführliche Erläuterung)

- Eric Beißwenger (MdL, Umweltpolitischer Sprecher der CSU-Fraktion mit Kontakt zum Staatsministerium für Umwelt- und Verbraucherschutz, =Institution die diese Verwaltungsvorschrift erlassen hat) ist Mitglied sämtlicher obiger genannter Allgäuer Interessensgruppen (Bauern/Forst/Jagd), die die MTBler ausm Wald haben wollen. Aus entsprechenden Zeitungsartikeln ist seine Sicht der Dinge zweifelsfrei zu entnehmen. Er plädiert dafür die Wegeeignung "alternativ" auszulegen, nämlich anhand gewisser spezifischer Wegekriterien.

- Bis Ende 2017 (ca.) war der DAV bzgl. der "Wegeeignung" im wesentlichen der Ansicht wie oben erläutert, dass es vom Fahrkönnen des einzelnen abhängt.

- Anfang 2018 hat der DAV seine bisherige Ansicht zum Thema Wegeeignung komplett gedreht (Rechtshandbuch). Der DAV ist ab da dann plötzlich auch der Meinung, dass spezifische Wegekriterien gelten sollen, um zu beurteilen ob ein Weg befahren werden darf oder nicht. Kurz darauf fördert das Staatsministerium (mit Kontakt zu Beißwenger) ein DAV Projekt mit €250.000.

- Daraufhin hat das Staatsministerium diese Verwaltungsverordnung (VwV) erlassen, inkl. der vom DAV getragenen Auslegung zum Thema Wegeeignung.

- Viele Verbände (u.a. DIMB, ADFC, Tourismus etc.) haben dieser VwV widersprochen, weil diese Auslegung zur Wegeeignung schlicht nicht verfassungskonform ist. Der DAV ist in diesem Punkt leider ausgeschert und hat diesen Widerspruch nicht mitgetragen.
Der DAV hat zwar ein eigenes (für mein Dafürhalten) "proforma" Widerspruchsschreiben an das Staatsministerium verfasst, aber im alles entscheidenden Punkt (Kriterien zur Feststellung der Wegeeignung) beharrt er weiterhin auf seiner neuen Sichtweise. Damit steht er nach außen erstmal gut (also pro MTB) da.

- Diese Kriterien taugen im Grunde aber dazu jeden Weg beliebig für Radfahrer zu sperren.


Meine Meinung:
Dass der DAV zuerst seine Ansicht im zentralen Thema "Wegeeignung" komplett umdreht und das Staatsministerium anschließend die entsprechenden DAV-Projekte fördert, hat für mich ein mehr als deutliches Gschmäckle !
Sich den in der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung "mächtigen" DAV vor den Karren zu spannen und jenen dann diese verfassungswidrige VwV unters Volk bringen zu lassen wäre natürlich nicht ungeschickt.

Wie aus den obigen Beiträgen ersichtlich, schreibt der DAV aktuell all seine Sektionen in der Form an, dass er sich vordergründig (gemäß seinem proforma Widerspruchsschreiben) gegen diese VwV stellt. Er distanziert sich aber eben genau NICHT von diesen Wegekriterien, sondern (ganz im Gegenteil) fordert er die Sektionen auf _"sich aktiv bei Abstimmungsprozessen zur Wegeeignung einzubringen und ggf. proaktiv auf die Behörden zuzugehen."_ Der DAV wird weiters _"den für eure Sektion zuständigen Landratsämtern, bei denen die untere Naturschutzbehörde angesiedelt ist, ein Schreiben senden, in dem wir die Mitarbeit z.B. bei Runden Tischen zur Wegeeignung und allgemein die Expertise des DAVs anbieten."_
Die Sektionen sollen dafür nun (einen) MTB Funktionsträger benennen.

Vordergründig entsteht hier also der Eindruck der DAV wäre ganz schwer pro MTB, die Wahrheit sieht m.M.n. aber leider ganz anders aus. Hier sollen nun Wege als geeignet eingestuft werden, was ja impliziert, dass der Rest dann nicht geeignet, also verboten ist.
Die Sektionen und deren MTB Vertreter würden also (unwissend) zu Handlangern gemacht, um diese VwV in der Breite durchzuführen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coal_Master (13. März 2021)

KäptnFR schrieb:


> Die Baumärkte sind alle zu, die kriegen die M6 Schrauben für die Klemmschellen nicht her
> 
> 
> Ich fasse nun nach den letzten Beiträgen nochmal alles zusammen wie sich die Lage darzustellen scheint. Einfach weil ichs wichtig finde, dass es nicht über etliche Seiten verstreut ist. Wer schon im Thema drin ist brauchts ja nicht lesen
> ...


Und was bringt uns das alles nun? 
Was unternimmt die Dimb dagegen? 
Von @Sun on Tour kommt da nicht viel, läuft da was im Hintergrund oder muss da jetzt jeder für seine Wege vor Ort kämpfen? 
Wird man von der Dimb eigentlich im Falle eines Rechtstreites unterstützt als Mitglied?


----------



## JensDey (13. März 2021)

Die 24€ sind kein Jahres-Abo für freie Trails.


----------



## ExcelBiker (13. März 2021)

Coal_Master schrieb:


> Was unternimmt die Dimb dagegen?


Es ist ein alter Hut und wurde schon mehrfach genannt, dass gegen die VwV nicht direkt geklagt werden kann, und Klagen nur von 
 - Personen (also nicht Vereine wie die DIMB)
 - direkt Betroffenen ("ich stehe vor einem Gesperrt-Schild")
 - zur konkreten Stelle ("ich stehe vor dem Gesperrt-Schild an Stelle XY")
eingereicht wrden können. Die DIMB kann da wohl momentan gar nichts machen. Wenn die ersten Sperrungen auftauchen, können einzelne mit Hilfe der DIMB klagen. Und hier werden wir die DIMB wahrscheinlich sehr viel brauchen, und sicher auch Unterstützung bekommen.


Coal_Master schrieb:


> Wird man von der Dimb eigentlich im Falle eines Rechtstreites unterstützt als Mitglied?


Ja.


----------



## ExcelBiker (13. März 2021)

GlobeT schrieb:


> Und genau sowas wollen wir im Projekt hinbekommen


Und dafür braucht es ein Projekt, das mit 250.000€ ausgestattet ist?


----------



## Sun on Tour (13. März 2021)

Coal_Master schrieb:


> Von @Sun on Tour kommt da nicht viel, läuft da was im Hintergrund oder muss da jetzt jeder für seine Wege vor Ort kämpfen?


Der setzt sich mit der DIMB dafür ein, dass es genau das nicht braucht.

P.S.: Es sollte überhaupt niemand vor Ort für seine Wege kämpfen müssen, aber irgendwie will man uns Mountainbiker in diese Situation bringen.


----------



## franzam (13. März 2021)

Coal_Master schrieb:


> Und was bringt uns das alles nun?


Beim DAV hälfe es nur, wenn dem DAV(Vorstand) ein kräftiger öffentlicher Gegenwind ins Gesicht bliese. Oder neumodisch ein "Shitstorm" der bikenden Mitglieder...


----------



## Sun on Tour (13. März 2021)

Coal_Master schrieb:


> Wird man von der Dimb eigentlich im Falle eines Rechtstreites unterstützt als Mitglied?


... und auch schon mal als DAV-Mitglied:




__





						MTB in Bayern – Updates im Betretungsrecht: Geldbußen & Beschlagnahmung von Bikes möglich
					

MTB in Bayern – Updates im Betretungsrecht: Geldbußen & Beschlagnahmung von Bikes möglich  Eine neue Bekanntmachung des Bayrischen Umweltministeriums hat es in sich: Das Betretungsrecht wird eingeschränkt und es wird damit gedroht, dass Mountainbikes bei Verstößen entzogen werden können.  Den...




					www.mtb-news.de
				






MTBing schrieb:


> ... das bieten wir tatsächlich in der Plus Mitgliedschaft für derzeit 52 € / jährlich an. Das Paket umfasst die normale Mitgliedschaft in der DIMB und bietet darüber hinaus ein Versicherungspaket, bestehend aus der Sportversicherung und dem Versicherungsschutz für die private Radsportausübung.


Da ist übrigens auch eine Rechtsschutzversicherung inbegriffen...


----------



## GarfieldII (14. März 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Das ist ja mit das Problem. Du musst erst mal den Sektionsvorsitzenden klar machen, was da gespielt wird. Ich hab den Vorsitzenden von meiner Sektion angeschrieben, und er hat wirklich nett und ausführlich geantwortet. Aber von der Problematik hat er überhaupt nichts gewußt.
> 
> Die Antwort war für mich recht aufschlußreich. Was zu den Sektionen weiter geleitet wird, ist die "offizielle" Spechweise, dass in der VwV die Änderungsvorschläge größtenteils nicht übernommen wurden. Dass die VwV aber schon größtenteils die Handschrift vom DAV trägt, wird unterschlagen. Auch sein Hinweis, dass die Sektionen vom Dachverband aufgefordert werden, Ansprechpartner der Sektion zu benennen, die sich für "Abstimmungsprozesse zur Wegeeignung" einbringen. Die Formulierung ist wieder ein schöner Euphemismus: "Abstimmungsprozess" suggeriert, dass hier was abgestimmt werden muss. Aber in Wirklichkeit geht es nur um "sperren" oder "nicht sperren". Dazu kommt, dass es eigentlich nichts abzustimmen wäre, wenn die Behauptung, dass es objektive Kriterien gibt, stimmen würde. Das beweist mal wieder, dass es eben keine objektiven (also rein durch den Weg selbst bestimmbare) Kriterien gibt, und die "Abstimmprozesse" subjektiv verlaufen. Auch der Halbsatz vom Vorsitzenden, dass die Ansprechpartner gegebenenfalls proaktiv auf die Behörden zukommen sollen, deutet sehr darauf hin, um was es geht: Alle bekannten Wege zu identifizieren und sie dann durch die Behörden sperren zu lassen. Und der DAV lässt sich hier auch noch einspannen, den MTB-Sport völlig zu zerstören.
> 
> Nebenbei: Vom DAV ist hier in dem Thread wieder nichts gekommen. Dass @GlobeT sich da in seiner Freizeit nicht größer äußern will, kann ich gut verstehen. Aber dass außer seinem (privaten) Engagement nichts kommt, finde ich sehr bedenklich.



In der aktuellen Bike  ist ein offizielles Interview der DAV gedruckt, der DAV beteiligt sich nicht an der Aktion anderer Verbände und will einen eigenen Weg gehen, sagt doch alles. Liebe Dimb, gebt nicht auf.
Und sollten die ersten Verbote in Bayern diesen Sommer kommen, und da bin ich sicher, können
wir als Mtb ler nur einfach weg bleiben. Je mehr weg bleiben, desto mehr steht der örtliche Tourismus 
unter Druck. Bin gespannt wie es sich entwickeln wird 😎


----------



## Sun on Tour (14. März 2021)

GarfieldII schrieb:


> Liebe Dimb, gebt nicht auf.


Genau deshalb:


Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Man sollte sich wegen dieser unsäglichen VwV das Radlfahren in Bayern nicht verleiden lassen.


----------



## ExcelBiker (14. März 2021)

GarfieldII schrieb:


> Und sollten die ersten Verbote in Bayern diesen Sommer kommen, und da bin ich sicher, können
> wir als Mtb ler nur einfach weg bleiben. Je mehr weg bleiben, desto mehr steht der örtliche Tourismus
> unter Druck.


Ich fürchte, du überschätzt die Wirkung vom "Tourismus" ganz gewaltig.

Erst mal gibt es hier in meiner Region (MB, TÖL) genügend Stellen, die zwar vom Tourismus reden, aber MTB kommt da überhaupt nicht vor. Sinngemäße Aussage von einem Bürgermeister: "Wir sind ein Wintersportort. Und das wird auch so bleiben." Sprich, die wären sogar froh, wenn weniger MTBler kommen.

Der Anteil an Leuten, die auf die anspruchsvollen Wege gehen, ist sehr gering. Geschätzt 90% sind zufrieden mit Forststraßen. 

Und dann wird im Tourismus hauptsächlich über Übernachtungen und Gastronomie geredet. Das ist aber bei den Wegbenutzern per MTB nicht relevant, die kommen alle aus der Region. Ich habe noch nie mitbekommen, dass jemand für ein verlängertes Wochenende in diese Region fährt, um anspruchsvolle Trails zu fahren. Und die Gastronomie wird eh an den Hotspots überrannt, da machen die anspruchsvollen MTBler nichts aus.

Ob "wir" viele sind, ist auch sehr relativ. Natürlich siehst du immer wieder Leute, die jenseits von S2 fahren wollen. Aber stelle die alle in ein normales Fußballstadium, dann wäre wahrscheinlich der Eindruck "verdammt schlecht besuchtes Spiel". (Der Vergleich mit einem Fußballstadium ist nicht von mir. Das mit "wir sind viele" war damals zu meiner Segelfluzeit auch ein Thema, und da war eben der Vergleich, dass alle Segelflieger in Deutschland locker in ein Fuballstadium passen.)

Und noch was: Wohin soll ich denn gehen, wenn ich "weg bleiben" will? Ins Vinschgau? Zum Gardasee? Für eine Tagestour? Für meine "erweiterten Hometrails"?

Ich würde es anders angehen. Ich würde Präsenz zeigen. Nur dann können wir zeigen, dass wird Wünsche, Vorstellungen, Ansprüche und Rechte haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerjay (15. März 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Da ist übrigens auch eine Rechtsschutzversicherung inbegriffen...


Greift die Rechtsschutzversicherung auch bei Bußgeldverfahren wegen Befahrens gesperrter Wege und insbesondere bei der Abwehr von zivilrechtlichen Unterlassungsklagen? Letzteres ist nämlich bei den meisten Rechtschutzversicherungen ausgeschlossen.

Aber Zurück zum Thema:

Bei der Gründungsversammlung der DIMB IG Allgäu am 25.02.18 im Haus Oberallgäu waren Vertreter der DAV Sektion Kempten, der DAV Sektion Allgäu-Immenstadt und des Hauptvereins anwesend und haben sich zu Wort gemeldet. Bei dieser Gelegenheit habe ich das 1. Mal vom Pilotprojekt Mountainbike gehört. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, wurde das Engagement des Deutschen Alpenvereins durchwegs positiv dargestellt und insbesondere wurde der Eindruck vermittelt, dass auch der Alpenverein auf Seiten der Mountainbiker steht. 

Gleichzeitig muss ich jetzt aber feststellen, dass der Hauptverein parallel daran gearbeitet hat, das freie Betretungsrecht für Mountainbiker durch seine Mitarbeit an der Verwaltungsvorschrift einzuschränken.

Irgendwie drängt sich mir hier der Eindruck auf, dass der Deutsche Alpenverein hier ein doppeltes Spiel gespielt hat, was ich vor dem Hintergrund, dass hier Fördergelder in 6-stelliger Höhe bezahlt wurden, erst recht bedenklich finde.

Im Übrigen habe ich vor kurzem mitbekommen, dass zumindest das örtliche Landratsamt nunmehr entsprechend dem hier im Thread veröffentlichten Schreiben des Umweltministeriums anfängt, konfliktträchtige Stellen abzufragen und mögliche Sperren vorzubereiten.


----------



## GarfieldII (15. März 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, du überschätzt die Wirkung vom "Tourismus" ganz gewaltig.
> 
> Erst mal gibt es hier in meiner Region (MB, TÖL) genügend Stellen, die zwar vom Tourismus reden, aber MTB kommt da überhaupt nicht vor. Sinngemäße Aussage von einem Bürgermeister: "Wir sind ein Wintersportort. Und das wird auch so bleiben." Sprich, die wären sogar froh, wenn weniger MTBler kommen.
> 
> ...



Ich werde mir mein Bike nicht wegnehmen lassen und es ist für Leute aus anderen Bundesländern 
wirklich schwierig zu erfahren wo Mtb erlaubt ist oder nicht. Somit bleibe Ich einfach weg, und wenn
es keinen stört ist es mir auch egal. Was tue ich, ich spende für die Dimb und Hoffe.
Gute und wirklich freie Gebiete findest Du in Frankreich (Vogesen, Les Arcs, Port Du Soleil u.a.), in
der Schweiz (Davos, Lenzerheide, Arosa u.a), Grenze Italien Schwyz rund um den Lago, Slowenien, 
Spanien. Kroatien ist auch sehr wild und schön. Das Vinschgau kenne ich seit über
20 Jahren, jetzt kein Ort mehr für mich. Fahr ein Stück weiter kommste nach Livingio und rund um
den Ortler ist es einsam und schön. Selbst am Gardasee, der Wiege des Mtb Sports, gibt es schöne
und wenig befahrene Ecken. Und wenn mal Bikepark angesagt ist kann ich wirklich Lac Blanc und La Bresse empfehlen. Noch was vergessen, Grenze Ösiland Slowenien rund um den Petzen ist freie Fahrt.😎


----------



## ExcelBiker (15. März 2021)

GarfieldII schrieb:


> Somit bleibe Ich einfach weg, und wenn
> es keinen stört ist es mir auch egal.


Ich finde deine Haltung schon sehr egoistisch. Es geht nicht um Touristen, sondern um die Locals. Und ich wäre von Sperrungen direkt betroffen, weil ich hier wohne. Hast du Hometrails bei dir? Stell dir vor, es wären alle gesperrt, du könntest nur noch legal biken nach einer Autofahrt von mindestens 200 km einfach.


----------



## Bieker (15. März 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Ich finde deine Haltung schon sehr egoistisch. Es geht nicht um Touristen, sondern um die Locals. Und ich wäre von Sperrungen direkt betroffen, weil ich hier wohne. Hast du Hometrails bei dir? Stell dir vor, es wären alle gesperrt, du könntest nur noch legal biken nach einer Autofahrt von mindestens 200 km einfach.


Daran willst du dich wirklich halten? Wenn Gebiete nur für eine Gruppe von Erholungssuchende zugelassen werden. Da wird es höchstens bei Unfällen mit Fussgängern vor Gericht kritisch.


----------



## franzam (15. März 2021)

Bieker schrieb:


> Daran willst du dich wirklich halten? Wenn Gebiete nur für eine Gruppe von Erholungssuchende zugelassen werden. Da wird es höchstens bei Unfällen mit Fussgängern vor Gericht kritisch.


Aber leider meint dann jeder vom Wanderer, über Jogger, Nordic Walker, Jäger, Bauer, bis hin zum Naturschützer, dass er dir aufgrund der VwV ans Bein pinkeln kann


----------



## Bieker (15. März 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> Aber leider meint dann jeder vom Wanderer, über Jogger, Nordic Walker, Jäger, Bauer, bis hin zum Naturschützer, dass er dir aufgrund der VwV ans Bein pinkeln kann


Klar, wird nicht einfacher. Wem außer der Polizei sollte ich meine Daten geben. Denke, das es zu einer Zeiteinteilung kommen wird. Vor 10 und nach 16 Uhr okay.  Dazwischen viele Kintrollen


----------



## JensDey (16. März 2021)

GarfieldII schrieb:


> Somit bleibe Ich einfach weg, und wenn
> es keinen stört ist es mir auch egal.





ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Ich finde deine Haltung schon sehr egoistisch. Es geht nicht um Touristen, sondern um die Locals.


Er meinte damit, wenn es keinen Tourismus-Abhängigen in Bayern stöert, dass er seie Kohle da nicht hinträgt.
Und ja, es sollte zuerst um die Locals gehen.


----------



## dertutnix (16. März 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> ... Und ja, es sollte zuerst um die Locals gehen.


geht es denn nicht um die Ortsansässigen = Locals und die Ortsfremden = Touristen/(Tages-)Ausflügler?

Ich würde hier keine Trennung sehen. Eine Unterscheidung in Prio1 und PrioX,  nach Besitzstandsdenken o.ä. bringt nichts und dürfte nur denen Vorteile bringen, die das Radfahren und Mountainbiken einschränken wollen. 

Grundsätzlich ist es wohl richtig, dass in den meisten (häufig von den auf Klicks o.ä. gierenden Medien, Verbandsvertretern und Politikern initiierten) Diskussionen v.a. im bayerischen Alpenraum die Ortsfremden als Problem ausgemacht werden und "Lösungen" für dieses "Problem" gesucht werden. Tatsächlich wird es jedoch dem "Problem" nicht gerecht und sich das ohne Einbeziehung aller Gruppen (= "Störer" bzw. "Problemverursacher") auch nicht lösen lassen. 
Das "Miteinander" oder "Gemeinsam" beginnt nicht auf dem Weg im Wald oder am Berg...


----------



## JensDey (16. März 2021)

dertutnix schrieb:


> geht es denn nicht um die Ortsansässigen = Locals und die Ortsfremden = Touristen/(Tages-)Ausflügler?
> 
> Ich würde hier keine Trennung sehen. Eine Unterscheidung in Prio1 und PrioX,  nach Besitzstandsdenken o.ä. bringt nichts und dürfte nur denen Vorteile bringen, die das Radfahren und Mountainbiken einschränken wollen.


Ganz einfach. Der Tourist kann ausweichen, der Local, der mit dem mtb selbst zum Trail fährt nicht.
In einer idealen Welt, bräuchten wir das alles nicht zu diskutieren. Da wir diskutieren, ist es offensichtlich, dass wir nicht in einer idealen Welt leben, oder?
Dies bedingt, dass möglicherweise Kompromisse gefunden werden müssen und hier sehe den Local priorisiert, weil ... siehe Anfang.

_Edith: ich gestehe, dass ich hier etwas egoitisch bin, weil 100% local._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (16. März 2021)

Wir diskutieren in diesem Thread, weil eine kleine Gruppe meint das Gesetz ließe sich in ihrem Interesse verbiegen. Tut es aber nicht.


----------



## Greyfur (16. März 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Ganz einfach. Der Tourist kann ausweichen, der Local, der mit dem mtb selbst zum Trail fährt nicht.
> In einer idealen Welt, bräuchten wir das alles nicht zu diskutieren. Da wir diskutieren, ist es offensichtlich, dass wir nicht in einer idealen Welt leben, oder?
> Dies bedingt, dass möglicherweise Kompromisse gefunden werden müssen und hier sehe den Local priorisiert, weil ... siehe Anfang.
> 
> _Edith: ich gestehe, dass ich hier etwas egoitisch bin, weil 100% local._


No criticism implied - aber das scheint mir juristisch irgendwie sehr vermintes Gelände zu sein. Anders als bei (potentiellen) Anliegern im Zuge irgendwelcher 'Anlieger Frei' Schilder hat der Local ja kein anderes Interesse als der Touri irgendwelche Trails zu fahren - Sind ja beide 'zum Spass' drauf, der Local wohnt bloß ein paar KM näher am Traileingang als der Touri - das scheint mir irgendwie bezüglich Gleichheitsgrundsatz haarig zu sein.


----------



## JensDey (16. März 2021)

Wenn es über den Gleichheitsgrundsatz lösbar ist, erübrigt sich die Diskussion.
Wenn nicht und Kompromisse werden notwendig, sollte der Local priorisiert werden, wenn es notwendig ist.
Bsp. eine Zeitenregelung dürfte die meisten Locals weniger treffen, als den (Wochenend-)Touris.


Greyfur schrieb:


> Sind ja beide 'zum Spass' drauf, der Local wohnt bloß ein paar KM näher am Traileingang als der Touri -


Es geht um die Möglichkeit auszuweichen oder nicht. Ob ich 40km links oder rechts mit dem Auto anreise ist egal.
Bei mir wäre es der Pfälzer Wald, den ich in 40 min mit dem Auto erreiche. HD bis Weinheim erreiche ich aber mit dem mtb. Ich bin nie im Pfälzer Wald, weil es nicht meine Form dieses Hobbies ist.


----------



## ExcelBiker (16. März 2021)

Die Diskussion ob Local oder Touri geht am Problem vorbei: Jeder ist irgendo Local, und jeder ist irgendwo Touri. Und wenn sich eine Maßnahme wie die Sperrungen "bewährt", werden sie woanders als "Beispiel" genommen und dort auch eingeführt. Sprich, diejenigen, die jetzt meinen, "das ist aber nur irgendwo in Bayern, im Alpenraum" sieht sich vielleicht auch in Hessen, RLP, Niedersachsen mit der Problematik "zu Hause" konfrontiert. In diesem Sinn müssen wir alle deutschlandweit zusammenhalten. Siehe die 2 m-Regel in BaWü, die manche auch gerne in anderen Bundesländern einführen wollen.


----------



## homerjay (16. März 2021)

Der Thread ist jetzt schon seit 2 Wochen offen und noch immer keinerlei Versuch zu erklären, warum auf Betreiben des DAV die vermeintlich objektiven Wegkriterien in die VwV eingeführt wurden und wie dies mit dem Positionspapier des DAV aus 2015 vereinbar sein soll.
Und die Anmerkung von @GlobeT , der Hauptverein würde die Diskussion hier im Forum nicht mitbekommen, halte ich für einen schlechten Witz, denn immerhin maßt man sich auf Seiten der Geschäftsführung des Deutschen Alpenvereins an, für die Mountainbiker zu sprechen, die (noch) Mitglied im Deutschen Alpenverein sind.


----------



## dertutnix (16. März 2021)

homerjay schrieb:


> ... Und die Anmerkung von @GlobeT , der Hauptverein würde die Diskussion hier im Forum nicht mitbekommen, halte ich für einen schlechten Witz...


+1
andernfalls wäre es schlicht dumm/ignorant/dilettantisch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -blue- (16. März 2021)

homerjay schrieb:


> ........
> Und die Anmerkung von @GlobeT , der Hauptverein würde die Diskussion hier im Forum nicht mitbekommen, halte ich für einen schlechten Witz, denn immerhin maßt man sich auf Seiten der Geschäftsführung des Deutschen Alpenvereins an, für die Mountainbiker zusprechen, die (noch) Mitglied im Deutschen Alpenverein sind.


Besteht denn evtl. eine Möglichkeit für mountainbikende Mitglieder, sich direkt an die Geschäftsführung/die Namengebenden zu wenden und konkret nachzufragen und eine Antwort zu erbitten? 
Hat das schon jemand versucht? 
Sorry, falls ich es dann überlesen haben sollte.
.


----------



## JensDey (16. März 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Die Diskussion ob Local oder Touri geht am Problem vorbei: Jeder ist irgendo Local, und jeder ist irgendwo Touri.


Falsch, ich bin aktuell und das schon seit Jahren 100% local.


ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Und wenn sich eine Maßnahme wie die Sperrungen "bewährt", werden sie woanders als "Beispiel" genommen und dort auch eingeführt.


Darum ging es mir aber gar nicht. Die Verhinderung jeglicher Einschränkung muss oberste Priorität haben.


ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Sprich, diejenigen, die jetzt meinen, "das ist aber nur irgendwo in Bayern, im Alpenraum" sieht sich vielleicht auch in Hessen, RLP, Niedersachsen mit der Problematik "zu Hause" konfrontiert.


Ich wollte damit auf keinen Fall die Idee in dem Raum stellen, dass es für mich als (2mR)Local egal ist, ob es jetzt in vielen Teilen Bayerns schlimmer wird, als hier wo ich ja durchaus Freiheiten geduldet genießne darf.


ExcelBiker schrieb:


> In diesem Sinn müssen wir alle deutschlandweit zusammenhalten.


Jep


ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Siehe die 2 m-Regel in BaWü, die manche auch gerne in anderen Bundesländern einführen wollen.


And vice versa. Sobald in Bayern ein paar Sperrungen publik werden, ist es hier vorbei mit der Abschaffung der 2mR.


----------



## Marshall6 (16. März 2021)

-blue- schrieb:


> Besteht denn evtl. eine Möglichkeit für mountainbikende Mitglieder, sich direkt an die Geschäftsführung/die Namengebenden zu wenden und konkret nachzufragen und eine Antwort zu erbitten?
> Hat das schon jemand versucht?
> Sorry, falls ich es dann überlesen haben sollte.
> .


Meinst du sowas?





__





						Als Mountainbiker im Deutschen Alpenverein (DAV) - austreten oder drinbleiben?
					

Nur mal so: Wenn ich Wandern, Klettern, Bergsteigen oder Skitouren gehen will, dann muss ich selbst als Alpenrandbewohner erstmal mit dem Auto zum Ausgangspunkt fahren. Meine Biketouren starten dagegen ausnahmslos vor der Haustür  ... Die Verwaltungsvorschrift ist somit nicht nur schlecht für...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Darf gerne kopiert/ angepasst und an den DAV gesendet werden..


----------



## Downhillsocke (16. März 2021)

Sind seit knapp 10 Jahren im DAV. Die meisten Leistungen wie Hüttenpreise und das "Bergsteigeressen" habe ich nicht einmal in Anspruch genommen. Es ging eigentlich nur um die Absicherung bei möglicher Helikopter-Evakuierung.

Wie sieht es da beim DIMB aus? Gibt's andere Möglichkeiten, solche kostenintensiven Evakuierungen abzusichern?


----------



## MTBing (16. März 2021)

@Downhillsocke :  gibt es in der DIMB PLUS Mitgliedschaft, ja. Siehe mein Post dazu einige Seiten vorher (hier).  Einschränkend muss ich ergänzen: gilt nur für Radsport (ergo: nicht für andere Bergsportarten) und ist subsidiär, d.h. es wird erst geprüft, ob deine eigene Versicherung zahlt. Zahlt die nicht (oder nicht alles), greift diese. Das Prinzip der Subsidiarität gilt aber meines Wissens nach auch bei den DAV Versicherungen.


----------



## Downhillsocke (16. März 2021)

@MTBing Danke dir. Sehr hilfreich.


----------



## -blue- (16. März 2021)

Marshall6 schrieb:


> Meinst du sowas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, ich meine Vorstand/Geschäftsführung/Verantwortliche. Alle darunter Agierenden können sich wegducken, nix sagen können, nach oben verweisen. 
Darauf vertrauen, dass meine Sektion, eine Redaktion, ein Projektleiter etc. vielleicht was nach oben weiterreicht, wär mir zu ... devot? ... zu wage? ... zu wenig? ... zu wenig erfolgversprechend.
.


----------



## homerjay (16. März 2021)

Marshall6 schrieb:


> Meinst du sowas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meinen (urheberrechtlichen) Segen habt ihr.


----------



## homerjay (16. März 2021)

-blue- schrieb:


> Nein, ich meine Vorstand/Geschäftsführung/Verantwortliche. Alle darunter Agierenden können sich wegducken, nix sagen können, nach oben verweisen.
> Darauf vertrauen, dass meine Sektion, eine Redaktion, ein Projektleiter etc. vielleicht was nach oben weiterreicht, wär mir zu ... devot? ... zu wage? ... zu wenig? ... zu wenig erfolgversprechend.
> .


Wie bereits geschrieben, werde ich das Gespräch mit den Leuten in meiner Sektion suchen, ob das was bringt, weiß ich nicht. Wenn ich mir das Interview in der Bike durchlese und den Artikel im Panorama, dann glaube ich allerdings, dass in der Geschäftsführung des DAV-Hauptvereins niemand wirklich an meiner Meinung interessiert ist. Insofern gehe ich davon aus, daß man sich die Mühe einer direkten Kontaktaufnahme sparen kann.


----------



## dierabenfliegen (17. März 2021)

homerjay schrieb:


> Im Übrigen habe ich vor kurzem mitbekommen, dass zumindest das örtliche Landratsamt nunmehr entsprechend dem hier im Thread veröffentlichten Schreiben des Umweltministeriums anfängt, konfliktträchtige Stellen abzufragen und mögliche Sperren vorzubereiten.



Ich hab ein wenig Bammel davor, dass das Schreiben an die LKe auch mal an die Waldbauernvereinigungen vor Ort geht. Wenn die dann auf Ihre Mitglieder zugehen ("Ach übrigens, es gibt jetzt eine Möglichkeit, wie wir Wege für MTB sperren können..."), dann kann auf einmal an Orten über Streckensperrungen diskutiert werden, wo eigentlich vorher (also vor der VwV) niemand darüber ernsthaft nachgedacht hat.



franzam schrieb:


> Aber leider meint dann jeder vom Wanderer, über Jogger, Nordic Walker, Jäger, Bauer, bis hin zum Naturschützer, dass er dir aufgrund der VwV ans Bein pinkeln kann



Genau darum geht es. Passiert mir heute schon ab und an, dass Wandergruppen sich teilweise sehr schwer tun, auf die Seite zu gehen, damit man mit dem MTB vorbeikommt. Und wir reden hier von keinen Steigen, extremen Steilhängen etc. Typisches Mittelgebirgswander- und MTB-gebiet. Die Leute sind heute (noch) deutlich in der Unterzahl, aber wenn dann mal ein MTB Verbotsschild am Anfang des Weges hängt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (17. März 2021)

dierabenfliegen schrieb:


> Genau darum geht es. Passiert mir heute schon ab und an, dass Wandergruppen sich teilweise sehr schwer tun, auf die Seite zu gehen, damit man mit dem MTB vorbeikommt. Und wir reden hier von keinen Steigen, extremen Steilhängen etc. Typisches Mittelgebirgswander- und MTB-gebiet. Die Leute sind heute (noch) deutlich in der Unterzahl, aber wenn dann mal ein MTB Verbotsschild am Anfang des Weges hängt...


Ärgerlich das Ganze, keine Frage.
Da hilft nur die Alternative, selbst zum Wanderer 🥾 zu werden, sprich vom Rad abzusteigen und zu schieben. (Schnelleren) Wanderern müssen sie dann ausweichen bzw auf die Seite gehen.


----------



## KäptnFR (17. März 2021)

dierabenfliegen schrieb:


> Ich hab ein wenig Bammel davor, dass das Schreiben an die LKe auch mal an die Waldbauernvereinigungen vor Ort geht.


Homerjay spricht glaub ich vom Allgäu. Deren Waldbauernvereinigung ist quasi ein mit-Initiator dieser VwV, siehe hier. Von daher wussten die mit als erste davon, welches schöne Werkzeug Ihnen da mit der VwV bald beschert wird.


----------



## Symion (17. März 2021)

So,
bin leider am Wochenende nicht dazu gekommen hole hiermit aber die* Zusammenfassung* nach.

*Aktuelles zum Mountainbiken im DAV - Informationen für Fachübungsleiter/-innen und Ausbildungsreferenten/-innen*

Der DAV spricht sich in einer klaren Stellungnahme gegen die Vollzugshinweise des bay. Umweltministeriums aus
Eine Beteiligung an einem offenen Brief der Verbände findet nicht statt, hier will man einen eigenen Weg im Schulterschluss mit der Politik gehen
Dieser erfolgt u.a. in einer Zusammenarbeit mit der unteren Naturschutzbehörde der Landkreise
Darüber hinaus wurden auch schon ein konstruktives Gespräch mit dem Umweltminister Thorsten Glauber geführt. Ein Ziel ist es den DAV, der auch als Wegehalter tätig ist, in die Überprüfung der Wegeeignung mit aufzunehmen.

Bis September 2022 läuft das DAV-Projekt "Bergsport Mountainbike – nachhaltig in die Zukunft“
Hier werden in zwei Modellregionen in Bayern Lenkungskonzepte erarbeitet, die ein natur- und sozialverträgliches Mountainbiken ermöglichen sollen.

Das Thema E-MTB wurde in einer Projektgruppe intensiv behandelt. Ein entsprechendes Positionspapier des Verbandsrats soll auf der Hauptversammlung 11./12. Juni 2021 vorgestellt, diskutiert und verabschiedet werden.

Weiterhin wird nochmal betont, das Mountainbiken ein Kernsport des Verbands ist.  43% der über 1,3 Mio. Mitglieder geben an auch Mountainbike zu fahren. Das will man Nutzen um vor Ort Netzwerkstrukturen zu etablieren. Diese will man später auch außerhalb des Alpenraums in den Mittelgebirgen und anderen Regionen Deutschlands aufbauen.
In einem ersten Schritt werden im Rahmen der Vollzugshinweise Ansprechpersonen in Bayern von den Sektionen nominiert.


----------



## homerjay (17. März 2021)

KäptnFR schrieb:


> Homerjay spricht glaub ich vom Allgäu. Deren Waldbauernvereinigung ist quasi ein mit-Initiator dieser VwV, siehe hier. Von daher wussten die mit als erste davon, welches schöne Werkzeug Ihnen da mit der VwV bald beschert wird.


In der Tat spreche ich vom Allgäu, es sind aber nicht die Waldbauern, sondern der Alpwirtschaftliche Verein. Wenn ich mir aber die Protokolle der Teffen und die dabei vorgestellten Präsentationen des Deutschen Alpenvereins durchsehe, dann bin ich mittlerweile zur Überzeugung gelangt, dass die Abfassung der Verwaltungsvorschrift in ihrer jetzigen Form ausschließlich auf Initiative des Deutschen Alpenvereins zustande kam. Dies ergibt sich bereits daraus, dass einzelne Formulierungen in der Verwaltungsvorschrift bereits in der Präsentation von Herrn Dr. Weber enthalten waren.
Wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann war es den Vertretern von Land-und Forst nur wichtig, klarzustellen, dass nicht querfeldein gefahren werden darf und dass bestimmte Rückergassen tabu sind. Die jetzt vorgenommene konkrete Definition geeigneter Wege wurde, so zumindest lese ich das Protokoll, auch von dieser Seite nicht gefordert. Es wurde auch vom Umweltministerium klargestellt, dass die gesetzliche Regelung ausreichend ist.
Mir stellt sich nach wie vor die Frage, warum der Deutsche Alpenverein in Abweichung vom eigenen Positionspapier eine genaue Definition geeigneter Wege in der Verwaltungsvorschrift gefordert hat.


----------



## dierabenfliegen (17. März 2021)

homerjay schrieb:


> dann bin ich mittlerweile zur Überzeugung gelangt, dass die Abfassung der Verwaltungsvorschrift in ihrer jetzigen Form ausschließlich auf Initiative des Deutschen Alpenvereins zustande kam.





homerjay schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann war es den Vertretern von Land-und Forst nur wichtig, klarzustellen, dass nicht querfeldein gefahren werden darf und dass bestimmte Rückergassen tabu sind.



So sieht es wirklich aus. Bin selbst Mitglied der WBV vor Ort und kenne die Protagonisten hier ein wenig. Ärgerlich ist eigentlich nur, wenn jemand mit dem Bike durch den Jungwuchs fährt oder Sperrung bei Fällarbeiten nicht beachtet. Ersteres kommt aber wirklich selten vor. Sperrung missachten aber auch Wanderer, da ist es eigentlich dann auch schon egal, ob noch ein MTBer daherkommt.



Symion schrieb:


> Ein Ziel ist es den DAV, der auch als Wegehalter tätig ist, in die Überprüfung der Wegeeignung mit aufzunehmen.



Vielleicht verstehe ich das falsch, aber der DAV diktiert dem Umweltministerium die VwV in die Feder, regt sich dann pro forma ein wenig auf, um dann anschließend seine Macht zur Wegebeurteilung in die VwV mit aufnehmen zu lassen? 


Symion schrieb:


> Das will man Nutzen um vor Ort Netzwerkstrukturen zu etablieren. Diese will man später auch außerhalb des Alpenraums in den Mittelgebirgen und anderen Regionen Deutschlands aufbauen.



Hmm, die VwV gilt aber bereits in ganz Bayern, oder? 

Ohne die VwV hätte es das alles nicht gebraucht, und die paar Probleme, die es gibt, hätte man doch auch vor Ort lösen können?


----------



## JensDey (17. März 2021)

dierabenfliegen schrieb:


> Sperrung bei Fällarbeiten nicht beachtet.


Ist es wichtig, dass auch am Wochenende zu tun? Bin auch immer versucht, es zu ignorieren, wenn ich die Motorsäge nicht höre.
Ist es denkbar ein Datum für das geplante Ende dazuzuschreiben? Weil manche Sperrungen frühzeitig oder großzügig zu umfahren sind. Da wäre es schon gut zu wissen, wie lange man auf die orignale Rote verzichetn muss.


----------



## Rajesh (17. März 2021)

dierabenfliegen schrieb:


> Vielleicht verstehe ich das falsch, aber der DAV diktiert dem Umweltministerium die VwV in die Feder, regt sich dann pro forma ein wenig auf, um dann anschließend seine Macht zur Wegebeurteilung in die VwV mit aufnehmen zu lassen?


----------



## Tofi02 (17. März 2021)

dierabenfliegen schrieb:


> Vielleicht verstehe ich das falsch, aber der DAV diktiert dem Umweltministerium die VwV in die Feder, regt sich dann pro forma ein wenig auf, um dann anschließend seine Macht zur Wegebeurteilung in die VwV mit aufnehmen zu lassen?



Kann man daraus folgern, das der DAV dann diese Wegebeurteilung im Auftrag der Kommunen / LKe macht und diese dann als Beratungsleistung abrechnet ? 

Wenn ja, habe der DAV sehr geschickt Geschäft für sich kreiert....


----------



## ExcelBiker (17. März 2021)

Symion schrieb:


> Ein Ziel ist es den DAV, der auch als Wegehalter tätig ist, in die Überprüfung der Wegeeignung mit aufzunehmen.





Symion schrieb:


> Das will man Nutzen um vor Ort Netzwerkstrukturen zu etablieren. Diese will man später auch außerhalb des Alpenraums in den Mittelgebirgen und anderen Regionen Deutschlands aufbauen.


Ich habe den Verdacht, dass das Thema, warum der DAV so agiert, komplexer und vielschichtiger ist, als es erst mal aussieht. Klar, die "üblichen Verdächtigen" aus Alm- und Forstwirtschaft scheinen da eine Rolle zu spielen. Aber es könnte sein, dass der DAV die auch nur wegen ihrer Vernetzung mit der Politik mit einspannen.

Nach den Aussagen hier will der DAV die Deutungshoheit für ALLE Wege bekommen, nicht nur die Wege, die der DAV selbst betreut. Und dass sie auch von ihrem bisherigen Arbeitsraum "Alpen" in die Mittelgebirge expandieren wollen. Da sind, nach meinem Wissen, sehr häufig andere Vereine aktiv, die die Wege unterhalten.

Das würde auch gut damit zusammen passen, dass der DAV Hauptverein (nicht die Sektionen) bisher ziemlich zugeknöpft war, wenn der Vorschlag von anderen Gruppen gekommen ist, sich an der Wegepflege zu beteiligen.

Rein rumfantasiert, so aus dem Bauchgefühl heraus, könnte die Strategie vom DAV Hauptverein so aussehen:

Erst mal zeigen, dass sie kompetent sind, die Herrschaft über die Wege haben und die MTBler in Schach halten können --> bereits umgesetzt mit der VwV.
Wenigstens Mitspracherecht bei Wegen bekommen, die nicht vom DAV betreut werden --> ist in der Projektphase bereits in Umsetzung.
Durch die massive Mitarbeit in allen Belangen, was Wege betrifft, von staatlicher Seite den Auftrag bekommen, dass nur der DAV Wege verwalten darf (vergleichbar mit anderen staatlichen Hoheitsaufträgen, wie z.B. dass nur die IHK Prüfungen in ihrem Fachgebiet abnehmen darf)
Expansion auf Gebiete außerhalb der Alpen, später auch außerhalb von Bayern

Das Vorgehen hätte mehrere Vorteile:

die "lästigen" MTBler wären weg, die "Oberen" vom DAV Hauptverband hätten bei ihren Spezln bei den "üblichen Verdächtigen" und in der Regierung auf ihre Seite gezogen
Die "Konkurrenz" von anderen Vereinen und Wegebetreibern wäre ausgeschaltet
Eine Expansion auf Gebiete außerhalb von den Alpen wäre staatlich unterstützt (evtl. durch Fördergelder)
Der "Universalanspruch", bisher bezogen auf die Personen (Wanderer, Bergsteiger, Kletterer, Skitourer, MTBler, ...), könnte kostengünstig auf die Infrastruktur erweitert werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wendeline (17. März 2021)

dierabenfliegen schrieb:


> Passiert mir heute schon ab und an, dass Wandergruppen sich teilweise sehr schwer tun, auf die Seite zu gehen, damit man mit dem MTB vorbeikommt. Und wir reden hier von keinen Steigen, extremen Steilhängen etc. Typisches Mittelgebirgswander- und MTB-gebiet.



Dazu muss ich sagen, dass es mich wenn ich wandernd unterwegs bin selbst tierisch nervt, dass wirklich viele MTBler meinen sie hätten Vorfahrt. Warum soll der Wanderer denn Platz machen? Wenn ich sehe der Biker versucht möglichst am Rand zu fahren oder Anstalten macht anzuhalten etc. mache ich gerne Platz. Aber zu erwarten, dass ich zur Seite gehen *muss * find ich schon sehr gewagt. Ganz besonders liebe ich die, die so lange auf einen zu fahren, das man ausweichen muss um einen Zusammenstoß zu verhindern und dann ein freundliches „da kommen noch 3“ bölken. Danke ist da für einige auch ein Fremdwort...

Damit meine ich dich nicht persönlich, @dierabenfliegen, ich denke du meinst, dass die Wanderer nebeneinander den ganzen Weg blockieren, aber wenn die Wanderer vorher die oben beschriebenen Biker getroffen haben, kann ich es schon nachvollziehen.


----------



## GlobeT (17. März 2021)

Nachdem ich es ja schon angekündigt hatte und die Anzahl an Mails an die Bundesgeschäftsstelle sich wirklich in Grenzen gehalten haben, hier der Doodle Link für alle, die gerne Infos zum Projekt und den VZH haben wollen. Wie gesagt ist ein Angebot, wir haben solche Gespräche auch mit einigen Sektionen in den letzten Wochen geführt, wer das Angebot nutzen will kann es gerne annehmen und sich eintragen. Den finalen Termin mit Link für das digitale Treffen werde ich dann am Sonntag Abend hier posten.



			Doodle - Make meetings happen


----------



## ufp (17. März 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Erst mal zeigen, dass sie kompetent sind, die Herrschaft über die Wege haben und die MTBler in Schach halten können --> bereits umgesetzt mit der VwV.
> 
> 
> Die "Konkurrenz" von anderen Vereinen und Wegebetreibern wäre ausgeschaltet


Der DAV mag zwar viele Mitglieder haben, auch wenn er von 40-45% MTB Anteil* spricht, aber er ist als Alpen Verein, hauptsächlich und nach wie vor, für Wanderer, Bergsteiger und Kletterer zuständig, interessant bzw tritt für diese ein.
Was auch legitim und in Ordnung ist.

* wahrscheinlich, die eines Besitzen, was nichts darüber aussagt, wo diese fahren (Forststraßen, Waldautobahnen) oder fahren möchten (alpines Gelände, S2-S4).


GlobeT schrieb:


> Nachdem ich es ja schon angekündigt hatte und die Anzahl an Mails an die Bundesgeschäftsstelle sich wirklich in Grenzen gehalten haben,


Daher kann man nur appellieren, einen *anderen Verein*, zB die DIMB zu *stärken*.
Sei es durch Spenden, Beitritt oder Mitarbeit.

Ein Gemischtwarenladen, wie der DAV, ist für MTB Anliegen nicht der richtige Partner/Verein.



homerjay schrieb:


> Ich bin also drauf und dran nach über 30 Jahren meine Familienmitgliedschaft im Alpenverein zu kündigen.
> 
> Wie seht Ihr das?


Kündigen und, wie gesagt, andere (va speziellere) Vereine, Interessensvertretungen unterstützen, wie du es ja ohnehin schon tust:


homerjay schrieb:


> Edit: In der DIMB bin ich schon eine Zeitlang.


----------



## Rajesh (17. März 2021)

Wendeline schrieb:


> Warum soll der Wanderer denn Platz machen?


Weil es die GEGENSEITIGE Rücksichtnahme so verlangt.

Aber du bist wieder das richtige Beispiel, über das Verhalten anderer meckern, aber selbst auf sein Recht beharren. Du gehst nur zur Seite, wenn der andere es zuerst macht. Wenn jetzt der andere auch so denkt? So bewirkst du auch keine Verhaltungsänderung der anderen Seite. So verhärten sich nur die Fronten.


----------



## gabarinza (17. März 2021)

Wendeline schrieb:


> Dazu muss ich sagen, dass es mich wenn ich wandernd unterwegs bin selbst tierisch nervt, dass wirklich viele MTBler meinen sie hätten Vorfahrt. Warum soll der Wanderer denn Platz machen? Wenn ich sehe der Biker versucht möglichst am Rand zu fahren oder Anstalten macht anzuhalten etc. mache ich gerne Platz. Aber zu erwarten, dass ich zur Seite gehen *muss * find ich schon sehr gewagt. Ganz besonders liebe ich die, die so lange auf einen zu fahren, das man ausweichen muss um einen Zusammenstoß zu verhindern und dann ein freundliches „da kommen noch 3“ bölken. Danke ist da für einige auch ein Fremdwort...
> 
> Damit meine ich dich nicht persönlich, @dierabenfliegen, ich denke du meinst, dass die Wanderer nebeneinander den ganzen Weg blockieren, aber wenn die Wanderer vorher die oben beschriebenen Biker getroffen haben, kann ich es schon nachvollziehen.



Sorry, aber da muss ich auch einhaken. Das ist das typische Verhalten das ich nicht nachvollziehen kann. Kommt mir jmd. entgegen, egal ob auf Fahrrad, Pferd oder zu Fuß, und man kann aufgrund der Wegbreite nicht aneinander vorbei, mache ich Platz. Und das gilt für beide Parteien. 
Man bricht sich doch keinen Zacken aus der Krone einem Radler Platz zu machen. Erst zu warten dass der absteigt, um dann Platz zu machen, ist doch albern.
Kommt ein schnellerer von hinten, macht man ebenfalls Platz. Auch egal wie der- oder diejenige unterwegs ist. Und klar, folgen noch weitere dann sagt man das. 
Dass man sich bedankt sollte natürlich eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein.


----------



## Sun on Tour (17. März 2021)

O.T.:


JensDey schrieb:


> Ist es wichtig, dass auch am Wochenende zu tun?


Schau mal hier: Rechtslage in Bayern, Beitrag #498


JensDey schrieb:


> Ist es denkbar ein Datum für das geplante Ende dazuzuschreiben?


Das wäre manchmal wirklich hilfreich.

Eher Topic: Beitrag #1231




__





						Rechtslage in Bayern
					

Und halt extrem viel ehrenamtliches und persönliches Engagement einzelner.




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pseudosportler (17. März 2021)

Rajesh schrieb:


> Weil es die GEGENSEITIGE Rücksichtnahme so verlangt.



Das steht wo, der Stärkere nimmt Rücksicht auf den schwächeren, so wird ein Schuh draus.
Radfahrer stärker, Fußgänger schwächer, ich werde bestimmt nicht in die Botanik springen um für einen Radfaher Platz zu machen, ebenso erwarte ich als Radfahrer nicht das mir bedingungslos Platz gemacht wird.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Sun on Tour (17. März 2021)

Normalerweise arrangiert man sich, wenn man sich begegnet (gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme). Sollte das nicht klappen, hat halt der Fußgänger Vorrang. So einfach ist das. Daraus kann der Fußgänger aber kein Recht auf Blockade ableiten (gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme).


----------



## Wendeline (17. März 2021)

Gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme genau. Und ich bezog mich darauf, dass mir aufgefallen ist, dass immer mehr MTBler diese eben nicht walten lassen. Sondern erwarten, dass der Fußgänger auszuweichen hat.  Und ich habe, weil ich ja selbst radl, Verständnis dafür, dass an machen stellen der Fußgänger leichter ausweichen kann als der Biker. Aber selbst bei mir kommt dann wenn es sich häuft irgendwann ein „jetzt erst recht nicht“ Gefühl auf. Wenn bei euch das nie so ist, dann ist euch mein Neid gewiss (wieder eine doofe Gefühlsregung, ich weiß)


----------



## JensDey (17. März 2021)

ufp schrieb:


> Da hilft nur die Alternative, selbst zum Wanderer 🥾 zu werden, sprich vom Rad abzusteigen und zu schieben. (Schnelleren) Wanderern müssen sie dann ausweichen bzw auf die Seite gehen.


Da brauch dann aber andere Schuhe. Mit meinen Klickschuhen wird es schwierig einen Wanderer zu überholen.


Rajesh schrieb:


> Weil es die GEGENSEITIGE Rücksichtnahme so verlangt.
> 
> Aber du bist wieder das richtige Beispiel, über das Verhalten anderer meckern, aber selbst auf sein Recht beharren. Du gehst nur zur Seite, wenn der andere es zuerst macht. Wenn jetzt der andere auch so denkt? So bewirkst du auch keine Verhaltungsänderung der anderen Seite. So verhärten sich nur die Fronten.


Du bist ein Beispiel für mutwillige Fehlinterpretation. Das hat er so nicht geschrieben.
Es geht halt nicht an, dass der Biker auf seiner Ideallinie runterfliegt und der Wanderer ins Unterholz springt. 
Das gilt freilich in beide Richtungen. Du, als Stärkerer solltest signalisieren, dass du Rücksicht nimmst. Und schon ist alles gut.


----------



## dertutnix (17. März 2021)

GlobeT schrieb:


> Nachdem ich es ja schon angekündigt hatte und die Anzahl an Mails an die Bundesgeschäftsstelle sich wirklich in Grenzen gehalten haben, hier der Doodle Link für alle, die gerne Infos zum Projekt und den VZH haben wollen. Wie gesagt ist ein Angebot, wir haben solche Gespräche auch mit einigen Sektionen in den letzten Wochen geführt, wer das Angebot nutzen will kann es gerne annehmen und sich eintragen. Den finalen Termin mit Link für das digitale Treffen werde ich dann am Sonntag Abend hier posten.
> 
> 
> 
> Doodle - Make meetings happen


... demnach kommt keine schriftliche DAV-Erklärung?


----------



## dierabenfliegen (17. März 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Ist es wichtig, dass auch am Wochenende zu tun? Bin auch immer versucht, es zu ignorieren, wenn ich die Motorsäge nicht höre.
> Ist es denkbar ein Datum für das geplante Ende dazuzuschreiben? Weil manche Sperrungen frühzeitig oder großzügig zu umfahren sind. Da wäre es schon gut zu wissen, wie lange man auf die orignale Rote verzichetn muss.



Gehört jetzt zwar nicht hierher, aber Samstag ist "normaler" Arbeitstag. Am Sonntag arbeitet m.W. kein Forstunternehmer. Und ja, man sollte immer weiträumig absperren bei offiziellen Wanderwegen, also nicht mitten im Weg, und i.d.R. auch nach Beenden der Arbeit die Schilder / Absperrungen wieder entfernen. So wird das zumindest in den entsprechenden Kursen vermittelt. Bei anderen Wegen reicht die Absperrung entsprechend vor und hinter den Arbeiten mit entsprechendem Sicherheitsabstand. Entfernen sollte man die Schilder aber trotzdem.

Wenn das unter der Woche ist, und der Forstunternehmer um 20 Uhr aufhört und um 6 Uhr wieder anfängt, dann ist das OK die Schilder stehen zu lassen. Aber wenn das einfach für 6 Wochen hängt und der Forstunternehmer nur 3 Wochen davon arbeitet und keinen Bock zum Abhängen hat, dann nervt mich das auch. 



Wendeline schrieb:


> Damit meine ich dich nicht persönlich, @dierabenfliegen, ich denke du meinst, dass die Wanderer nebeneinander den ganzen Weg blockieren, aber wenn die Wanderer vorher die oben beschriebenen Biker getroffen haben, kann ich es schon nachvollziehen.



Ja, genau das meine ich. Ich denke, ein wenig Gelassenheit würde manchmal ganz gut tun, aber ich kann das verstehen. Bin auch kein Freund, wenn Bikegruppen ohne Sinn und Verstand an einem vorbeirauschen. Aber wenn ich mich dann jedesmal aufregen würde, hätte ich immer ein ganz schlimmes WE


----------



## homerjay (17. März 2021)

dertutnix schrieb:


> ... demnach kommt keine schriftliche DAV-Erklärung?


Das frage ich mich auch.


----------



## -blue- (17. März 2021)

GlobeT schrieb:


> Nachdem ich es ja schon angekündigt hatte und die Anzahl an Mails an die Bundesgeschäftsstelle sich wirklich in Grenzen gehalten haben, hier der Doodle Link für alle, die gerne Infos zum Projekt und den VZH haben wollen. Wie gesagt ist ein Angebot, wir haben solche Gespräche auch mit einigen Sektionen in den letzten Wochen geführt, wer das Angebot nutzen will kann es gerne annehmen und sich eintragen. Den finalen Termin mit Link für das digitale Treffen werde ich dann am Sonntag Abend hier posten.


Langsam wird es peinlich.


dertutnix schrieb:


> ... demnach kommt keine schriftliche DAV-Erklärung?


Interessiert mich auch. Ich glaube allerdings nicht, dass der Mitarbeiter in der Lage ist, das zu beantworten.....


----------



## Marshall6 (17. März 2021)

Hallo Zusammen, hier die Antwort vom DAV auf meine Email von letzter Woche:

Hallo Herr H.,

vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht mit Bezug auf den Artikel „Die Räder drehen sich weiter“ in Panorama 2/2021.

Der Artikel reißt unser Projekt „Bergsport Mountainbike – nachhaltig in die Zukunft“ nur an und kann in seiner Kürze nicht den kompletten Fortschritt schildern. Die Klärung der Haftungsfrage steht nur exemplarisch für ein Ergebnis daraus. Es wird von DAV-Seite zeitnah ein Angebot einer Infoveranstaltung für alle Interessierte am Projekt geben, die bislang nicht involviert waren und mehr darüber erfahren möchten. Den Termin dazu werden wir auch in dem von Ihnen angesprochenen Forum kommunizieren.

Der DAV hat sich gegen einen offenen Brief zusammen mit anderen Verbänden entschieden, weil uns ein anderes Vorgehen erfolgversprechender erschien. So konnten wir ein direktes Gespräch mit dem Umweltminister führen, um unseren Forderungen Nachdruck zu verleihen. Parallel dazu sind wir proaktiv auf die unteren Naturschutzbehörden der bayerischen Landratsämter zugegangen, um Ihnen die Unterstützung unserer Sektionen bei eventuellen Entscheidungsprozessen zur Wegeeignung anzubieten. So kann z.B. bei Runden Tischen (ähnlich wie in unserem Pilotprojekt) gemeinsam mit der Expertise der Mountainbiker entschieden werden.

Das genaue Vorgehen, unsere Aktivitäten und unser Bekenntnis zur Kernsportart Mountainbiken finden Sie auch auf unserer Internetseite: Mountainbiken in Bayern - Natürlich biken - Naturverträglicher Bergsport - Natur - Deutscher Alpenverein (DAV)
Die Mitgliederzeitschrift Panorama hat ein vielfältiges Themenspektrum, was den Interessen einer großen Leserschaft Rechnung trägt. Die Redaktion versucht hier auf ein ausgewogenes Verhältnis zu achten und möchte dem Bereich Mountainbike auch in Zukunft einen angemessenen Raum geben und die positiven Aspekte dieser, unter unseren Mitgliedern weit verbreiteten Sportart darstellen.

Was wünschen Sie sich konkret? Über welchen Teilbereich des Mountainbiken sollten wir häufiger /detaillierter berichten? Wir freuen uns über Vorschläge, da uns die Meinung der Lesenden am Herzen liegt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Xy (DAV, Abteilung Mountainbike und Umwelt)


----------



## mw.dd (17. März 2021)

Symion schrieb:


> Der DAV spricht sich in einer klaren Stellungnahme gegen die Vollzugshinweise des bay. Umweltministeriums aus


Aber aus anderen Gründen als die anderen Verbände; einer scheint zu sein, das man sich für berufen hält darüber zu entscheiden, ob ein Weg geeignet ist oder nicht.


Symion schrieb:


> Diese will man später auch außerhalb des Alpenraums in den Mittelgebirgen *und anderen Regionen Deutschlands* aufbauen.


Das klingt für mich eher wie eine Drohung.


dierabenfliegen schrieb:


> Vielleicht verstehe ich das falsch, aber der DAV diktiert dem Umweltministerium die VwV in die Feder, regt sich dann pro forma ein wenig auf, um dann anschließend seine Macht zur Wegebeurteilung in die VwV mit aufnehmen zu lassen?


So sieht es aus.


dierabenfliegen schrieb:


> Hmm, die VwV gilt aber bereits in ganz Bayern, oder?


Ja. Aber es wird auch in anderen Regionen Deutschlands mit dem Rad durch den Wald gefahren 


GlobeT schrieb:


> Nachdem ich es ja schon angekündigt hatte und die Anzahl an Mails an die Bundesgeschäftsstelle sich wirklich in Grenzen gehalten haben, hier der Doodle Link für alle, die gerne Infos zum Projekt und den VZH haben wollen. Wie gesagt ist ein Angebot, wir haben solche Gespräche auch mit einigen Sektionen in den letzten Wochen geführt, wer das Angebot nutzen will kann es gerne annehmen und sich eintragen. Den finalen Termin mit Link für das digitale Treffen werde ich dann am Sonntag Abend hier posten.
> 
> 
> 
> Doodle - Make meetings happen


Wird das eine ergebnisoffene Diskussion oder ein Frontalvortrag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (17. März 2021)

Marshall6 schrieb:


> Der DAV hat sich gegen einen offenen Brief zusammen mit anderen Verbänden entschieden, weil uns ein anderes Vorgehen erfolgversprechender erschien. So konnten wir ein direktes Gespräch mit dem Umweltminister führen, um unseren Forderungen Nachdruck zu verleihen. Parallel dazu sind wir proaktiv auf die unteren Naturschutzbehörden der bayerischen Landratsämter zugegangen, um Ihnen die Unterstützung unserer Sektionen bei eventuellen Entscheidungsprozessen zur Wegeeignung anzubieten. So kann z.B. bei Runden Tischen (ähnlich wie in unserem Pilotprojekt) gemeinsam mit der Expertise der Mountainbiker entschieden werden.


Mit welchem Ziel? Den Quatsch mit der Festlegung der objektiven Eignung durch subjektive Beurteilung rückgängig machen ja wohl nicht.


----------



## ExcelBiker (17. März 2021)

Marshall6 schrieb:


> Parallel dazu sind wir proaktiv auf die unteren Naturschutzbehörden der bayerischen Landratsämter zugegangen, um Ihnen die Unterstützung unserer Sektionen bei eventuellen Entscheidungsprozessen zur Wegeeignung anzubieten.


Das zeigt, um was es geht: Macht, und Wege sperren.

Die Landratsämter werden wohl in der Regel nur aktiv, wenn jemand auf sie zugeht. Das wird auch in der Regel sein, wenn es Probleme gegeben hat. Der DAV schreibt jetzt aber, dass sie auch "proaktiv" und ohne Probleme auf die Landratsämter zugehen. Das macht nur dann Sinn, wenn sie ein Ziel verfolgen. Und nachdem die Wege per jetzigem Stand alle offen sind, kann das nur bedeuten, dass es um Sperrungen geht. Das liest sich für mich etwa so: "Wir gehen proaktiv auf die Landratsämter zu, um Sperrungen durchzusetzen, bevor es zu Problemen kommt."



Marshall6 schrieb:


> Der Artikel reißt unser Projekt „Bergsport Mountainbike – nachhaltig in die Zukunft“ nur an und kann in seiner Kürze nicht den kompletten Fortschritt schildern.


... und wieder kein Wort, was im Projekt wirklich drin steht. Es sind auch fast die gleichen Worte wie von @GlobeT , dass alles "viel komplexer und umfassender" ist, und deshalb weder schriftlich noch sonst irgendwie Details genannt werden. *Was bitte steht in dem Projekt, dass es so dermaßen geheim gehalten werden muss?*


----------



## scratch_a (17. März 2021)

Marshall6 schrieb:


> ....
> Parallel dazu sind wir proaktiv auf die unteren Naturschutzbehörden der bayerischen Landratsämter zugegangen, um Ihnen die Unterstützung unserer Sektionen bei eventuellen Entscheidungsprozessen zur Wegeeignung anzubieten. So kann z.B. bei Runden Tischen (ähnlich wie in unserem Pilotprojekt) gemeinsam mit der Expertise der Mountainbiker entschieden werden.
> ...



Das hört sich alles gar nicht gut an 
Warum zum Teufel muss man bayernweit proaktiv sein, wenn es in den allermeisten Regionen gar keine Probleme gibt? So kann es nur schlechter werden (bei uns auch für Wanderer, wenn dann sämtliche Wege auch noch zuwachsen, weil sie nicht mehr befahren werden dürfen).

Und so langsam verstehe ich auch, warum es bereits bei uns "Spannungen" zwischen den Wegehaltern gibt.


----------



## dertutnix (17. März 2021)

GlobeT schrieb:


> ... die Anzahl an Mails an die Bundesgeschäftsstelle sich wirklich in Grenzen gehalten haben...


Ich muss gestehen, ich hatte zunächst „Kündigungen“ verstanden und mich gewundert, warum man bei der Bundesgeschäftsstelle und nicht bei seiner Sektion kündigt. Erfasst deine Aussage auch die Meldungen bei den einzelnen Sektionen?
Kannst du auch etwas über die Anzahl der Kündigungen aufgrund der DAV-Ausrichtung sagen?


----------



## franzam (17. März 2021)

Sagen wir es mal so. Als Wegehalter würde ich mich ja immens freuen, wenn der DAV mit der UNB daher köme um mein Grundstück zu kategorisieren. Da würde sich der  DAV von mir und von anderen in unserer Gegend ein kräftiges LmaA abholen.
Da ist geltende Meinung, dass sich nicht noch  irgendwelche Hanswurschten von dritter Seite einmischen sollen...


----------



## GlobeT (18. März 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Das zeigt, um was es geht: Macht, und Wege sperren.
> 
> Die Landratsämter werden wohl in der Regel nur aktiv, wenn jemand auf sie zugeht. Das wird auch in der Regel sein, wenn es Probleme gegeben hat. Der DAV schreibt jetzt aber, dass sie auch "proaktiv" und ohne Probleme auf die Landratsämter zugehen. Das macht nur dann Sinn, wenn sie ein Ziel verfolgen. Und nachdem die Wege per jetzigem Stand alle offen sind, kann das nur bedeuten, dass es um Sperrungen geht. Das liest sich für mich etwa so: "Wir gehen proaktiv auf die Landratsämter zu, um Sperrungen durchzusetzen, bevor es zu Problemen kommt."
> 
> ...


Viel Komplexer und umfassender ist nicht das Projekt, sondern das Ganze wirr warr um die VZH. Ich hab nur gesagt, ich erklär alles im Detail zum Projekt, nachdem da Behauptungen laut wurden, dass die MTBler nicht eingebunden werden etc. 
Und nur  als Randnotiz: Die DIMB war bei allen Runden Tischen in beiden Regionen anwesend, so geheim scheint es also nicht zu sein. Im Vergleich zu anderen Landkreisen, wo Runde Tische stattfinden, bei denen von den Radverbänden niemand wirklich eingebunden ist. Da würde ich mir eher darüber Sorgen machen. 


Das Projekt ist recht straight forward. Wenn du aber die Kommunikation zu Projekten auf der DAV Seite anschaust, ist es gehalten wie alle anderen auch "Natürlich auf Tour" sind ja genauso kommuniziert.

Zum Vorgehen und proaktiv auf die UNBs zugehen. Das Ganze hat den Hintergrund, dass wir nicht wollen, dass etwas gesperrt wird und dass, falls etwas gesperrt wird, man hier differenzierte Lösungen findet anstatt eine generelle Sperrung. 
Heißt ja auch nicht, dass die UNBs iwas in die Richtung machen müssen. Es ist nur ein Angebot.


----------



## GlobeT (18. März 2021)

dertutnix schrieb:


> Ich muss gestehen, ich hatte zunächst „Kündigungen“ verstanden und mich gewundert, warum man bei der Bundesgeschäftsstelle und nicht bei seiner Sektion kündigt. Erfasst deine Aussage auch die Meldungen bei den einzelnen Sektionen?
> Kannst du auch etwas über die Anzahl der Kündigungen aufgrund der DAV-Ausrichtung sagen?


Da hast du recht, die Kündigung erfolgt bei der Sektion und nicht bei uns im Bundesverband. Deshalb kann ich dazu nicht wirklich eine verlässliche Aussage treffen


----------



## franzam (18. März 2021)

Proaktiv mit solch sinnlosen Sache an ein Behörde ran zu gehen, war noch nie eine gute Idee.
Wenn man z.B. sagt diesen Trail A am Hocheck will man unbedingt für Biker zugänglich halten, gibt es immer einen Umkehrschluss: -> dann sind die anderen Wege dort nicht so wichtig für die MTBler...


----------



## Sun on Tour (18. März 2021)

Altes Deutsches Sprichwort:
Gehe nicht zum Fürst, wenn Du nicht gerufen wirst.

Da steckt viel Weisheit drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pera (18. März 2021)

Wir haben hier in der Mittelgebirgsregion zwei große Wandervereine. Der eine ist den MTBlern recht aufgeschlossen, hat eine eigene MTB-Gruppe und über die lokale DIMB IG gibt es einen guten Kontakt zum Hauptwegewart.
Aus dem Jahresbericht des anderen Vereins: "Skepsis aber ist gefordert, wo moderne Sportarten wie z. B. das Mountainbiking den herkömmlichen Wanderer behindern oder sogar gefährden und die Natur Schaden leidet. Dem klassischen Wanderer erwächst daher neben seiner Liebe zur Natur eine neue und wichtige Aufgabe, mit wachem Auge auf Auswüchse moderner 'Landnutzung' zu achten und nach Möglichkeit mäßigend einzuwirken." Im gleichen Jahresbericht werden die neuen VZH genannt. Ich befürchte, dass dieser Verein zum Fürsten geht. Und da ist es womöglich gar keine schlechte Idee, wenn der Fürst noch jemanden weiß, mit dem er das Problem fachkundig besprechen kann.
Ich verstehe den DAV-Weg nicht als Aufforderung über Sperrungen zu reden - das machen schon andere - sondern über _eine_ Möglichkeit, Sperrungen zu verhindern. 
Erstaunt bin ich über das Ausmaß von Verschwörungstheorien hier, auch wenn man seit Corona einiges gewohnt ist. Da könnte ich genauso hergehen und sagen, die DIMB nimmt ihre Position nur ein, damit Sun on Tour möglichst viel klagen kann 😉


----------



## Sun on Tour (18. März 2021)

pera schrieb:


> Und da ist es womöglich gar keine schlechte Idee, wenn der Fürst noch jemanden weiß, mit dem er das Problem fachkundig besprechen kann.


Dafür gibt es die DIMB.

Beispiel aus Deiner Heimat:








						Erlangen: "Es herrscht kein Krieg im Wald"
					

ERLANGEN  - Das Verhältnis zwischen Mountainbikern und anderen Waldbenutzern in Erlangen hat sich etwas entspannt. Die Biker Martin Staudigel und René Winterstein im Gespräch mit der Redaktion.




					www.nordbayern.de


----------



## ExcelBiker (18. März 2021)

GlobeT schrieb:


> Das Projekt ist recht straight forward. Wenn du aber die Kommunikation zu Projekten auf der DAV Seite anschaust, ist es gehalten wie alle anderen auch "Natürlich auf Tour" sind ja genauso kommuniziert.


Wenn's so wäre, warum dann diese Geheimniskrämerei? Warum ist hier noch kein einziger Link zu finden, der das Projekt im Detail beschreibt? Warum setzt du hier keine Links, die die Sache aufklären könnte? Wenn es so "straight forward" ist, warum kann (oder will) dann niemand die Inhalte schriftlich (auch hier) erklären?

Du hast bisher hier keine einzige der Behauptungen fundiert erwidert, geschweige denn widerlegt. KEINE EINZIGE! Von dir kommen nur Allgemeinplätze wie "ist doch gar nicht so". Ich frage hier noch mal: *Wenn es so einfach und sauber ist, warum klärt uns dann niemand ordentlich auf? *Gerade diese Geheimniskrämerei lässt die ganzen Vermutungen sprießen. Es ist Sache vom DAV, diesen Vermutungen den Boden zu entziehen, nicht andersrum.


----------



## pera (18. März 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es die DIMB.
> 
> Beispiel aus Deiner Heimat:
> 
> ...


Du musst bei mir keine Werbung für die DIMB IG meiner Heimat machen, ich habe sie selbst mit gegründet.
Was mich stört ist, dass jetzt darum gerungen wird, wer der "bessere" MTB-Verteter ist. Der Feind sitzt woanders.
Beim Klettern haben die IGs und der DAV auch unterschiedliche Haltungen im Detail (der DAV ist breiter aufgestellt und muss ausgewogener agieren), trotzdem funktioniert die Zusammenarbeit so gut, dass BEIDE mit dem Bayerischen Umweltpreis ausgezeichnet wurden.


----------



## dierabenfliegen (18. März 2021)

pera schrieb:


> Erstaunt bin ich über das Ausmaß von Verschwörungstheorien hier, auch wenn man seit Corona einiges gewohnt ist.



Soweit würde ich jetzt nicht gehen, ist eher eine subjektive Interpretation von öffentlich zugänglichen Dokumente. Aber grundsätzlich hast du schon recht, man sollte nicht hinter allem das Schlimmste vermuten 

Trotzdem finde ich es irgendwie immer noch merkwürdig, dass nun Vereine mittels ihrer Mitwirkung bei der Prüfung von Wegeignung darüber (mit)entscheiden, ob ich mein Betretungsrecht als MTBer ausüben kann.


----------



## homerjay (18. März 2021)

pera schrieb:


> Erstaunt bin ich über das Ausmaß von Verschwörungstheorien hier, auch wenn man seit Corona einiges gewohnt ist. Da könnte ich genauso hergehen und sagen, die DIMB nimmt ihre Position nur ein, damit Sun on Tour möglichst viel klagen kann 😉


Welche Verschwörungstheorien? Aus den hier im Thread verlinkten Sitzungsprotokollen und aus der klaren Aussage von Herrn Mair in seinem Interview in der Bike ergibt sich eindeutig, dass es ausschließlich der Deutsche Alpenverein war, der die Aufnahme vermeintlich objektiver Kriterien zur Beurteilung der Wegeignung in die neue Verwaltungsvorschrift gefordert hat. Ohne diese Forderung hätte es die Verwaltungsvorschrift möglicherweise gar nicht gegeben, da das Umweltministerium, wie sich ebenfalls aus den Protokollen ergibt, der Meinung war, die bisherige Gesetzeslage reiche aus und die Bauernverbände lediglich eine punktuelle Klarstellung gefordert hatten.

Bisher wurde weder von Seiten des Deutschen Alpenvereins noch von anderer Seite versucht, diese Vorgehensweise zu erklären oder gar zu rechtfertigen. Und dass die Verwaltungsvorschrift in ihrer Neufassung klar gegen die Interessen der Mountainbiker geht, liegt auch auf der Hand. Deshalb erscheint es durchaus gerechtfertigt, auch die  Hintergründe und Zielsetzungen des üppig mit Steuergeldern geförderten Pilotprojekt Mountainbiken zu hinterfragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (18. März 2021)

pera schrieb:


> Erstaunt bin ich über das Ausmaß von Verschwörungstheorien hier, auch wenn man seit Corona einiges gewohnt ist.


Dem könnte der DAV leicht begegnen, wenn man mal ganz klar sagt wie man das Betretungsrecht auf allen geeigneten Wegen gegen Sperrbemühungen unterschiedlichster Akteure zu verteidigen gedenkt und was denn konkret das Ziel seines Vorgehens ist.
Es kann ja wohl nicht sein, dass ein paar Ehrenamtler vor Ort mit Behörden über die Auslegung einer VwV verhandeln sollen - zumal unter der Maßgabe, dass über die "objektive Eignung" nach subjektiven Kriterien derjenigen, die zufällig gerade Zeit haben entschieden wird.
Aber gut, da hilft wahrscheinlich wirklich nur der Rechtsweg. Bevorzugt würde ich mir dazu ein Sperrschild aussuchen, welches unter Mitwirkung des DAV zustande gekommen ist.


----------



## homerjay (18. März 2021)

GlobeT schrieb:


> Nachdem ... die Anzahl an Mails an die Bundesgeschäftsstelle sich wirklich in Grenzen gehalten haben, ...


Naja, manche werden Ihre E-Mails wohl nur mit ihren beiden Mittelfingern tippen, und das braucht einfach seine Zeit.


----------



## Marshall6 (18. März 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Wenn's so wäre, warum dann diese Geheimniskrämerei? Warum ist hier noch kein einziger Link zu finden, der das Projekt im Detail beschreibt? Warum setzt du hier keine Links, die die Sache aufklären könnte? Wenn es so "straight forward" ist, warum kann (oder will) dann niemand die Inhalte schriftlich (auch hier) erklären?
> 
> Du hast bisher hier keine einzige der Behauptungen fundiert erwidert, geschweige denn widerlegt. KEINE EINZIGE! Von dir kommen nur Allgemeinplätze wie "ist doch gar nicht so". Ich frage hier noch mal: *Wenn es so einfach und sauber ist, warum klärt uns dann niemand ordentlich auf? *Gerade diese Geheimniskrämerei lässt die ganzen Vermutungen sprießen. Es ist Sache vom DAV, diesen Vermutungen den Boden zu entziehen, nicht andersrum.


Hier eine Antwort zu dem Thema aus München (DAV Headquarter):

Das Projekt wird auf unser Website dokumentiert:








						Bergsport Mountainbike – nachhaltig in die Zukunft
					

In dem vom Bayerischen Staatsministerium für Umwelt und Verbraucherschutz geförderten Projekt geht es darum, in zwei Modellregionen nachhaltige Mountainbike-Konzepte zu erarbeiten und umzusetzen um die konfliktfreie Ausübung des Sports zu erreichen.




					www.alpenverein.de
				




Für mich der Beweis, das hier
A noch fast nix passiert ist
B Österreich als Vorbild für eine Beschilderung?!!


----------



## pera (18. März 2021)

Verschwörungstheorie beginnt bei mir da, wo Machtgelüste und finanzielle Interessen unterstellt werden.


----------



## franzam (18. März 2021)

pera schrieb:


> Verschwörungstheorie beginnt bei mir da, wo Machtgelüste und finanzielle Interessen unterstellt werden.


Wenn man etwas anleiert, dass die Allgemeinheit nicht braucht, muss man egoistische Interessen vermuten


----------



## ExcelBiker (18. März 2021)

Marshall6 schrieb:


> Das Projekt wird auf unser Website dokumentiert:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehe ich anders. Was da passiert ist, bleibt für uns wohl viel im Verborgenen. Das Projekt hat wohl schon etliche Stellen kontaktiert, um Wege zu nennen, die begutachtet werden sollen. Wir werden wohl erst die Ergebnisse sehen, wenn Sperrschilder aufgestellt werden.

Nebenbei, diese Seite ist ein Paradebeispiel für Schönreden, ohne Informationen preiszugeben. Es werden viele positive Wörter verwedet wie "auf Augenhöhe", "Diskussion", "shared trails", "Fakten". Aber über das, was da wirklich abgeht, warum es überhaupt "plötzlich" ein Projekt braucht (vorher ist es ja auch gegangen), wie die Beurteilung aussehen soll - Fehlanzeige. Auch die Links sind ein Witz. Entweder auf die gleichen DAV-Seiten, die nichts aussagen, oder auf völlig banale externe Links, z.B.


> Hier geht es zu den Modellregionen Landkreis Bad Tölz-Wolfratshausen und Oberallgäu.


wo man auf den Startseiten der Landkreise landet. Zum Projekt keine Aussage.

Fazit: Verdummung und Vertuschung auf hohem Niveau.


----------



## scratch_a (18. März 2021)

pera schrieb:


> ...
> Ich verstehe den DAV-Weg nicht als Aufforderung über Sperrungen zu reden - das machen schon andere - sondern über _eine_ Möglichkeit, Sperrungen zu verhindern.
> ...



Aber nach allem was bisher bekannt ist, war ja der DAV an der neuen VwV in der jetzigen Form mit beteiligt und will ja offensichtlich "objektive Kriterien" für ganz Bayern. 
Warum genau sollten Mountainbiker jetzt darauf vertrauen, dass sie wirklich Sperrungen verhindern wollen?

Ich bin auch absolut kein Freund von irgendwelchen abstrusen Verschwörungstheorien, aber mit den ganzen öffentlich vorhandenen Infos sind wir ja davon schon ein gutes Stück entfernt.


----------



## pera (18. März 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Aber nach allem was bisher bekannt ist, war ja der DAV an der neuen VwV in der jetzigen Form mit beteiligt und will ja offensichtlich "objektive Kriterien" für ganz Bayern.
> Warum genau sollten Mountainbiker jetzt darauf vertrauen, dass sie wirklich Sperrungen verhindern wollen?
> 
> Ich bin auch absolut kein Freund von irgendwelchen abstrusen Verschwörungstheorien, aber mit den ganzen öffentlich vorhandenen Infos sind wir ja davon schon ein gutes Stück entfernt.


Dann lassen wir uns nächste Woche doch einfach mal aufklären   -> #338


----------



## Rockside (18. März 2021)

Man kann ja über dieses Thema viel herumdiskutieren oder Verschwörungen vermuten. Aber mMn geht es derzeit immernoch darum, es irgendwie allen recht machen zu wollen, was aber nicht möglich sein wird.

Tatsache ist doch, daß es in den Alpen und in den Wäldern erst durch die Massen von eBiker ein echtes Problem auf den Wegen gibt, bis hin zur Zweckentfremdung der Bergrettung, deren Aufgabe es nicht ist, Bergabtaxi für unfähiger eBiker zu spielen. 
Das will/darf man aber nicht so sagen, weil die eBiker auf der anderen Seite Geldbringer für die Regionen sind. Würde man Wegstrecken für eBiker schliessen, würde das den wirtschaftlichen Interessen der Anwohner schaden. 
Daher dann die fadenscheinige theoretische Aussage, man müsse dann die Strecken für alle Biker schliessen, weil man angeblich nicht den Unterschied MTB / e-Bike kontrollieren könnte. Als ob die eBiker mit deren fetten Motoren und fetten Akkus nicht auffallen würden. 

Aus wirtschaftlichem Interesse also dieses endlose Zerren am gleichen Seil in unterschiedliche Richtungen.

Solange die ortlichen Politiker nicht klar aussprechen, daß es denen eigentlich nur um die Einnahmen durch die eBiker-Massen geht, wird dieser fadenscheinige Eiertanz nie beendet.
Und diesen faulen Eiertanz macht auch der DAV mit, weil man keine Mitglieder verlieren will.

Die Lösung des ganzen Problems liegt also im wirtschaftlichen Ausgleich der Interessen.


----------



## mw.dd (18. März 2021)

pera schrieb:


> Verschwörungstheorie beginnt bei mir da, wo Machtgelüste und finanzielle Interessen unterstellt werden.


Schwierig. Was ist, wenn es stimmt?
Ich unterstelle außerdem garnix, sondern kann einfach im Vorgehen des DAV und vor allem im Außenvorlassen der anderen Verbände nichts entdecken, was dem Mountainbiken helfen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerjay (18. März 2021)

pera schrieb:


> Verschwörungstheorie beginnt bei mir da, wo Machtgelüste und finanzielle Interessen unterstellt werden.


Eine andere plausible Erklärung für den Alleingang des DAV fällt mir nicht ein.


----------



## ExcelBiker (18. März 2021)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Tatsache ist doch, daß es in den Alpen und in den Wäldern erst durch die Massen von eBiker ein echtes Problem auf den Wegen gibt, bis hin zur Zweckentfremdung der Bergrettung, deren Aufgabe es nicht ist, Bergabtaxi für unfähiger eBiker zu spielen.


Definitiv nicht! Die Massen an E-Bikern tummeln sich auf den Forstautobahnen. Da gibt es auch die von dir beschriebenen Probleme. Aber darum geht es in der VwV und beim DAV gar nicht. Da geht es eben genau um die Wege, die keine Forstautobahn sind. Und da siehst du so gut wie keine E-Biker. Auch auf den Wegen ("Trails") ist teilweise ein ganz ordentlicher Verkehr mit Bikern, aber das ist kein Vergleich zu den Forstautobahnen. Und im DAV/VwV-Ansatz sollen ja genau die Wege ("Trails") "untersucht"/gesperrt werden. Also nicht das, wo der Normal-E-Biker unterwegs ist.


----------



## Rockside (18. März 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Da geht es eben genau um die Wege, die keine Forstautobahn sind. Und da siehst du so gut wie keine E-Biker. Auch auf den Wegen ("Trails") ist teilweise ein ganz ordentlicher Verkehr mit Bikern, aber das ist kein Vergleich zu den Forstautobahnen.


Nein, die eBiker fahren überall, und das in Massen, weil damit praktisch kaum Eigenleistung erforderlich ist. Und einfach nur Radfahren haben die meisten schon als Heranwachsende mal gelernt.

Nur sind die Anwohner in diesen Regionen extrem genervt wg. den Massen, und andere, die ihre 'neuen Einnahmen' generieren mit Verleih oder auch Hotelerie/Gastronomie sind sehr erfreut über die Einnahmen durch diese neuen Massen.

Die örtlichen Politiker sollten sich mal einigen, was den Regionen wichtiger ist: hemmungsloser Massentourismus ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste, oder gemäßigter Tourismus mit Wanderern und MTB ohne Motor. 

Denn alles ohne Motor wird sich schnell wieder auf ein verträgliches Mass einpendeln.

Auch der DAV müsste da mal klar Farbe bekennen und nicht mit Verallgemeinerungen (MTB und eBike) herumeiern.


----------



## gabarinza (18. März 2021)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Nein, die eBiker fahren überall, und das in Massen, weil damit praktisch kaum Eigenleistung erforderlich ist. Und einfach nur Radfahren haben die meisten Heranwachsenden mal gelernt.
> 
> Nur sind die Anwohner in diesen Regionen extrem genervt wg. den Massen, und andere, die ihre 'neuen Einnahmen' generieren mit Verleih oder auch Hotelerie/Gastronomie sind sehr erfreut über die Einnahmen durch diese neuen Massen.


Wo ist denn dieses überall, wo die eBiker in Massen einfallen? Wenn du damit gut ausgebaute Forststraßen mit irgendeiner bewirtschafteten Hüttn mit Kaiserschmarrn und Kaspressknödeln meinst, dann ist das korrekt.
Wenn du aber von Trails sprichst, die nicht von Kreti und Pleti befahren werden können, dann sieht das Ganze zumindest in meiner Erfahrung (mit Ausnahmen, sicher) ganz anders aus. Ich bin quasi in den Münchner Hausbergen unterwegs, und selbst am Wochenende ist da an vielen Tagen recht wenig los. Von den ersten Frühlings- bis zu den Spätsommerwochenenden mal abgesehen.
Und (ich hab es schon mal erwähnt) um die Wege gehts in der VwV. Man will Wanderwege für Radler sperren. Da wo wenig los ist soll also nix mehr los sein, und auf den restlichen Wegen wo eh die Hölle los ist ist dann noch mehr los. Top Idee, muss von einem Genie sein.
Übrigens bzgl. eBiker. Und nein, ich hab keines. Ich halte aber nix davon denen jetzt die Schuld zu geben. Ich bin jetzt seit Anfang der 90er ernsthaft mit dem Bike unterwegs, und ich hab immer mal Phasen mitbekommen wo die Diskussion um die Sperrung für Radler mal lauter, mal leiser wurde. Dass jetzt der DAV meint da tätig zu werden, um irgendwem, irgendwo einreden zu müssen er könne/solle/müsse Wege einseitig zu lasten der Radler sperren, hat ne andere Qualität. Da schwillt mir der Kamm.

Ich warte schon auf den Tag wo einer daherkommt und mir erzählt dass der oder der Wanderweg über mein Land jetzt gesperrt werden würde. Auslachen und vom Hof scheuchen, mehr wird da nicht passieren. Ich kenn aber ein paar Kandidaten hier im Dorf, die springen sofort auf den Zug.


----------



## ExcelBiker (18. März 2021)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Nein, die eBiker fahren überall, und das in Massen


So ein Schmarrn. Auf den anspruchsvollen Strecken, die ich häufiger fahre, habe ich bisher genau zwei E-Biker gesehen. Bei einem der Trails sit auch mit dem E-Bike fahren kaum möglich, beim anderen keine Chance. Der E-Biker hat dort sein Radl hoch getragen (Respekt! Das muss man erst mal machen.). Ich nehm dich mal mit, und dann kannst due "die Massen" selbst begutachten.


----------



## dertutnix (18. März 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> ... kann einfach im Vorgehen des DAV und vor allem im Außenvorlassen der anderen Verbände nichts entdecken, was dem Mountainbiken helfen würde.


Und so eine Aussage von dir?


----------



## Sunny.Z (18. März 2021)

Marshall6 schrieb:


> Hier eine Antwort zu dem Thema aus München (DAV Headquarter):
> 
> Das Projekt wird auf unser Website dokumentiert:
> 
> ...





			https://www.alpenforschung.de/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/20170907MTB-Machbarkeitspru%CC%88fung-Abschlussbericht-Fin.pdf
		

Hier war mal glaube ich die Basis dieses Konzeptes?
Auch wenn es ewig lang ist werden die Locals doch feststellen in welche Richtung es geht.

Ich selbst habe übrigens mal letztes oder vorletztes Jahr am Tölzer Hausberg jemand getroffen der für dieses Projekt Wege abgefahren ist. Mit einem Trekkingrad.  Die Trails hat er dann geschoben


----------



## homerjay (18. März 2021)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Nein, die eBiker fahren überall, und das in Massen, weil damit praktisch kaum Eigenleistung erforderlich ist. Und einfach nur Radfahren haben die meisten schon als Heranwachsende mal gelernt.
> 
> Nur sind die Anwohner in diesen Regionen extrem genervt wg. den Massen, und andere, die ihre 'neuen Einnahmen' generieren mit Verleih oder auch Hotelerie/Gastronomie sind sehr erfreut über die Einnahmen durch diese neuen Massen.
> 
> ...


Erstens hat deine Schimpftirade wenig mit dem eigentlichen Thma zu tun (vielleicht eröffnest Du einen eigenen E-Biker-Bashing-Thread) und zweitens sind in der Tat kaum E-Biker auf Trails unterwegs, also denke ich nicht, daß ein E-Bike Verbot die Situation befrieden würde.


----------



## dertutnix (18. März 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> So ein Schmarrn...


Ist auch meine Wahrnehmung. Die sog. und vielherbeigeschriebene Masse treffe ich auf den Forstautobahnen, die Neueinsteiger sind meist direkt zu erkennen, Kurven- und Bergabfahren hat schlicht nichts mit dem Radfahren-lernt-man-und-kann-man-schon-seit-der-Kindheit zu tun. Auf den schmäleren Wegen würde ich ja fast gerne mehr von denen sehen, damit die auch erkennen, wie schön Mountainbiken auch ohne „Ballern“ sein kann und was sie durch Änderungen der Gesetze oder deren Auslegungen verlieren würden. Aktuell sehe ich auf diesen Wegen Mountainbiker, die vorher auf die elektrische Hilfe verzichtet haben, also keine Zunahme sondern einen Wechsel. Negativ mag hier tw. sein, dass einige nun mehr Strecke machen als ohne diese Unterstützung, ob das jedoch zumindest heute schon diese dramatischen Folgen hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (18. März 2021)

homerjay schrieb:


> Eine andere plausible Erklärung für den Alleingang des DAV fällt mir nicht ein.



Was aus meiner Sicht Teil des (DAV-)Problems ist:

Die Kommunikation des DAV zum Thema MTB schafft leider nicht die Eindeutigkeit und Transparenz, die dabei helfen würde, Spekulationen einzudämmen. 

Eine Eindeutigkeit, die ich auch vor gut einem Jahr vermisst habe, als es rund um die Aussagen des DAV Sektion München Vorstandes eskaliert ist.


----------



## leFafnir (18. März 2021)

Es ist ja nicht nur am Berg.
Selbst  z.B. am Chiemsee wird immer mehr gesperrt.









						Breitbrunn sperrt Chiemsee-Uferweg bei Urfahrn endgültig für Fahrradfahrer
					

Der Gemeinderat von Breitbrunn hat mit großer Mehrheit beschlossen, den Teilabschnitt des Chiemsee-Uferwegs um die Halbinsel Urfahrn für Radfahrer zu sperren. Weil Drahtesel und Spasziergänger immer mehr geworden sind, gab es immer öfter Konflikte und gefährliche Situationen.




					www.ovb-online.de
				




Hier wird auch explizit auf die E Biker verwiesen.
Im Zeitraum Ostern bis Oktober ist da alles voll.
Weg ist irgendwo 1.5-2 Meter breit und da werden die 25 kmh voll ausgenutzt, auch in den Kurven wo man nichts sieht. Die Verleiher freut es.

Anderes Beispiel ist die Kampenwand, da stehen im Sommer pro Alm so viele Bikes, das man nicht mahl mehr sein Rad abstellen kann. E Biker Anteil steigt stark an, geschätzt 60-70% mit Motor.
Fast alle fahren die Straße runter, gibt hier auch öfter mal Stress wegen der Geschwindigkeit.
Gesperrt wurde jetzt vor einiger Zeit der untere Teil vom Trail, wo nicht sooo viele runterfahren.
Allerdings wurde der oft auch als Uphill-flow verwendet.

Als Lokal weiß man auch nicht mehr so richtig was man machen soll.

Die DIMB hat da jetzt schon Schilder aufgestellt. Bin mal gespannt was da mit dem DAV rauskommt...


----------



## mw.dd (18. März 2021)

dertutnix schrieb:


> Und so eine Aussage von dir?


Wie meinst Du das?


----------



## Sandheide (18. März 2021)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Tatsache ist doch, daß es in den Alpen und in den Wäldern erst durch die Massen von eBiker ein echtes Problem auf den Wegen gibt, bis hin zur Zweckentfremdung der Bergrettung, deren Aufgabe es nicht ist, Bergabtaxi für unfähiger eBiker zu spielen.


Tatsache ist das wir hier auch Wälder haben und keine Massen an eBiker sie durchstreifen. Und Tatsache ist auch das diese mysteriösen Bergabtaxis in keiner Statistik von der Bergrettung auftauchen sonst hätte man ja irgendwann mal einen massiven Anstieg dieser feststellen müssen.


----------



## ufp (18. März 2021)

Marshall6 schrieb:


> Hier eine Antwort zu dem Thema aus München (DAV Headquarter):
> 
> Das Projekt wird auf unser Website dokumentiert:
> 
> ...


Eine kleine Richtigstellung bzw Ergänzung (va für den DAV, Staatsministerium, Tourismusverbände etc):

Der Nutzungs*druck* auf den Natur- und Erholungsraum wird durch die *Zunahme* bzw Errichtung von 

Seilbahnen, Sessel- und Schlepplifte, Gondeln, Materialseilbahnen,
Stromleitungen bzw -masten,
(Berg-, Alm-)Hütten für Speis- und Trank, Übernachtungsbeherbergung, Hotels, bis vor kurzem mit wenig umweltfreundlichen Dieselgeneratoren betrieben
Kinderspiel-, Motorik-, Fun-, Plätze,
Cafes, Discos,
Aussichtsplattformen,
Parkplätze
Hochstände
Speichenseen (Befüllung, Ableitung, ev Maschinenräume)
Bagger- und Harvesterspuren bzw -rillen und natürlich
der Zu- und Abtransport bei der Abholzung und Gewinnung von Holz
begünstigt und verstärkt.

Dazu kommt noch der Ausbau der Zubringerstraßen zu den Bergen, die bequemeren Parkmöglichkeiten vor Ort mit komfortablen '*+#@Häusern und Freßbuden.

Und die ehemals schmalen Wanderwege wurden und werden zum Teil, extrem ausgebaut, um für die Benutzung durch wirklich Alle zu ermöglichen (Rollstuhlfahrer, Gehbehinderte, Sehschwache, über 100jährige, Rollatorfahrende, auf Krücken gehende usw usf).

Dieser Mist ist zum Großteil durch die Alpenvereine und Tourismusverbände verursacht worden.
Die ich rief, die Geister, Werd' ich nun nicht los (Die Geister 👻die ich rief...)


----------



## franzam (18. März 2021)

Du hast die ganzen Shuttels für die Tretfaulen ohne E vergessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GarfieldII (19. März 2021)

GlobeT schrieb:


> Viel Komplexer und umfassender ist nicht das Projekt, sondern das Ganze wirr warr um die VZH. Ich hab nur gesagt, ich erklär alles im Detail zum Projekt, nachdem da Behauptungen laut wurden, dass die MTBler nicht eingebunden werden etc.
> Und nur  als Randnotiz: Die DIMB war bei allen Runden Tischen in beiden Regionen anwesend, so geheim scheint es also nicht zu sein. Im Vergleich zu anderen Landkreisen, wo Runde Tische stattfinden, bei denen von den Radverbänden niemand wirklich eingebunden ist. Da würde ich mir eher darüber Sorgen machen.
> 
> 
> ...



Frage, der DAV definierte die Wegeeignung, und das Fahrkönnen ist davon ausgeschlossen.
Wege auf denen Begegnungen vorkommen können ebenso, usw usw.
Und da soll der DAV den UNBs helfen, und das soll dann Sperrungen verhindern.
Wenn das wirklich so wärs, warum wird es nicht klipp und klar gesagt, in der Form,
wir als DAV kämpfen zusammen mit anderen Verbänden um die Erhaltung der aktuellen Strecken ?
Wir stehen zu 100 Prozent zum Mtb Sport, weil es 45 Prozent der Mitglieder ausüben.
Und die Definition der Eignung steht klar im Zusammenhang mit der Fähigkeit des Bikers so
wie es auch beim Klettern ist.

Bitte dazu eine Antwort, ansonsten ist das Ziel klar und ich werde alles tun dies dann
zu verbreiten. Ich glaube der DAV ist sich dieser Welle die da kommen wird gar nicht
bewusst. Und das offizielle Interview in der Bike ist eine Frechheit, das haben viele
schon registriert. Nur schade das die Redaktion der Bike so viel Angst hat mal Tacheles zu reden.😎


----------



## GarfieldII (19. März 2021)

pera schrieb:


> Du musst bei mir keine Werbung für die DIMB IG meiner Heimat machen, ich habe sie selbst mit gegründet.
> Was mich stört ist, dass jetzt darum gerungen wird, wer der "bessere" MTB-Verteter ist. Der Feind sitzt woanders.
> Beim Klettern haben die IGs und der DAV auch unterschiedliche Haltungen im Detail (der DAV ist breiter aufgestellt und muss ausgewogener agieren), trotzdem funktioniert die Zusammenarbeit so gut, dass BEIDE mit dem Bayerischen Umweltpreis ausgezeichnet wurden.



Ich weiß nicht ob Du hier alles mitbekommen hast. Bitte lese die Beiträge in denen klar hervorgeht,
das der DAV die Eignung der Wege definiert hat. Übrig bleiben langweilige Forststrassen. Wenn
das Dein Verständnis für Mtb ist, ok. Wenn nicht ,lies Dir alles durch und dann die komplette VwV.
Das ist einfach Fakt und in Bayern schon umgesetzt. Du wirst sehen was in den nächsten Monaten
dort passiert. Und dann wird sich auch zeigen wo der DAV wirklich steht. Las mich mal raten....😎


----------



## GarfieldII (19. März 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Sehe ich anders. Was da passiert ist, bleibt für uns wohl viel im Verborgenen. Das Projekt hat wohl schon etliche Stellen kontaktiert, um Wege zu nennen, die begutachtet werden sollen. Wir werden wohl erst die Ergebnisse sehen, wenn Sperrschilder aufgestellt werden.
> 
> Nebenbei, diese Seite ist ein Paradebeispiel für Schönreden, ohne Informationen preiszugeben. Es werden viele positive Wörter verwedet wie "auf Augenhöhe", "Diskussion", "shared trails", "Fakten". Aber über das, was da wirklich abgeht, warum es überhaupt "plötzlich" ein Projekt braucht (vorher ist es ja auch gegangen), wie die Beurteilung aussehen soll - Fehlanzeige. Auch die Links sind ein Witz. Entweder auf die gleichen DAV-Seiten, die nichts aussagen, oder auf völlig banale externe Links, z.B.
> 
> ...



Sehe ich auch, ein unfassbares bla bla. Wenn der DAV wirklich echtes Interesse hätte, dann würde er mal
Richtung Schweiz und Frankreich gehen. Aber das Ziel ist, unter dem Deckmantel positiven Geschwafels
den Mtb Sport zu Verdrängen zugunsten der Wanderschaft und anderer Interessengruppen. 😎


----------



## GarfieldII (19. März 2021)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Man kann ja über dieses Thema viel herumdiskutieren oder Verschwörungen vermuten. Aber mMn geht es derzeit immernoch darum, es irgendwie allen recht machen zu wollen, was aber nicht möglich sein wird.
> 
> Tatsache ist doch, daß es in den Alpen und in den Wäldern erst durch die Massen von eBiker ein echtes Problem auf den Wegen gibt, bis hin zur Zweckentfremdung der Bergrettung, deren Aufgabe es nicht ist, Bergabtaxi für unfähiger eBiker zu spielen.
> Das will/darf man aber nicht so sagen, weil die eBiker auf der anderen Seite Geldbringer für die Regionen sind. Würde man Wegstrecken für eBiker schliessen, würde das den wirtschaftlichen Interessen der Anwohner schaden.
> ...



Verstehe mich nicht falsch, ich bin kein Freund von Motorsport in der Natur, aber alles auf die Es zu schieben ist zu einfach. Der Ansturm der Wanderer und Corona bedingten Neuwandrer ist deutlich schlimmer. Aber das ist für den DAV ok, da kommt nichts, die Mtb ler alleine sind es, und daher auch die gezielte Unterstützung bei der Formulierung der Eignung von Wegen. Die könnte exakt auch so für Wanderer formuliert werden. Nicht die Fähigkeit des Wanderes bestimmt über die Eignung eines Weges sondern die Definition der DAV. Ich finde da leider überhaupt nichts zu. Und wer haftet eigentlich dafür wenn Wanderer sich völlig überschätzt haben und dann möglicherweise stürzen ? Der DAV ? 😎


----------



## GarfieldII (19. März 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> So ein Schmarrn. Auf den anspruchsvollen Strecken, die ich häufiger fahre, habe ich bisher genau zwei E-Biker gesehen. Bei einem der Trails sit auch mit dem E-Bike fahren kaum möglich, beim anderen keine Chance. Der E-Biker hat dort sein Radl hoch getragen (Respekt! Das muss man erst mal machen.). Ich nehm dich mal mit, und dann kannst due "die Massen" selbst begutachten.



Sieht bei uns in den Mittelgebirgen anders aus, E Mtb fast bei 70 Prozent, ich treffe kaum noch Leute
ohne Motor. Witzig, das die Wanderer meine Gruppe permanent darauf ansprechen , wie ohne Motor usw.
Davon sind wir langsam echt genervt. Im Burgholz, eine seit Jahren friedliches Enduro Gebiet in Wuppertal, brennt gerade der Baum. Gab einen schweren Unfall, Mtb gegen Wanderer. Und eine sehr
aktive Gruppe kämpft gleichzeitig um legale Strecken, und jetzt kommt so ein Sch... aus Bayern. Bin
gespannt wann die untere Naturschutzbehörde davon Wind bekommt. 😎


----------



## ExcelBiker (19. März 2021)

GarfieldII schrieb:


> Sieht bei uns in den Mittelgebirgen anders aus, E Mtb fast bei 70 Prozent, ich treffe kaum noch Leute
> ohne Motor.


Es ist tatsächlich extrem abhängig, wo du unterwegs bist. Je einfacher, desto mehr E. Ein Bekannter hat letztes Jahr erzählt, dass er mit Freunden ein paar Tage auf dem Altmühltalradweg unterwegs war. Er (mit seinen 68 Jahren) war in den ganzen Tagen der Einzige ohne E-Bike. Alle anderen, die sie gesehen haben, hatten E-Bikes.


----------



## Marshall6 (19. März 2021)

Bitte jetzt hier keine E Diskussion, können wir uns darauf einigen das in verschiedenen Regionen Deutschlands unterschiedliche Anteile von E und normalen MTBs unterwegs sind?

Laut der Email vom DAV ist dieses auch ein Thema:
„Im Frühjahr diesen Jahres wird auf der nachgeholten Hauptversammlung das Thema E-MTB diskutiert und das Ergebnis anschließend veröffentlicht.“
Darauf warte ich jetzt noch,falls es diese Hauptversammlung gibt.
Wenn der DAV keine deutliche Position und AKTION für den Bereich MTB zeigt, sondern weiter nur gelaber, bin ich da raus.
Gehe lieber Segeln..

@Sun on Tour :
Im Segelverein gibt es ein Gastjahr vor der Aufnahme als aktives Mitglied:
Kostenlos, fast alle Rechte & Pflichten wie ein normales Mitglied.
Wäre das nix für den DIMB ?


----------



## Sun on Tour (19. März 2021)

Wenn das Umweltministerium in den E-Bikern ein Problem gesehen hätte, hätte es auch einfach der Stellungnahme des BUND Naturschutz in Bayern vom 24.09.2020 folgen können.

Der BUND hält offensichtlich Einschränkungen für das "Mountainbiken an sich" nicht für erforderlich und/oder der Gesetzeslage entsprechend in Bayern nicht für möglich.


----------



## leFafnir (19. März 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Es ist tatsächlich extrem abhängig, wo du unterwegs bist. Je einfacher, desto mehr E. Ein Bekannter hat letztes Jahr erzählt, dass er mit Freunden ein paar Tage auf dem Altmühltalradweg unterwegs war. Er (mit seinen 68 Jahren) war in den ganzen Tagen der Einzige ohne E-Bike. Alle anderen, die sie gesehen haben, hatten E-Bikes.


Das ist glaube ich des Pudels Kern. 
Da wo es einfach ist, da treffen die Massen aufeinander und dort entwickelt sich dann auch das Gegeneinander. Dass strahlt dann halt ab und wo man es am leichtesten verbieten kann, wird verboten.
Die breite Masse stimmt dann noch zu, weil ja selber erlebt.


----------



## scratch_a (20. März 2021)

leFafnir schrieb:


> Das ist glaube ich des Pudels Kern.
> Da wo es einfach ist, da treffen die Massen aufeinander und dort entwickelt sich dann auch das Gegeneinander. Dass strahlt dann halt ab und wo man es am leichtesten verbieten kann, wird verboten.
> Die breite Masse stimmt dann noch zu, weil ja selber erlebt.



Richtig.
Und nachher wundert man sich, warum es nur schlimmer anstatt besser wird, obwohl man doch gehandelt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (20. März 2021)

Gilt übrigens immer noch:  


Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Manche hier suchen nach Schuldigen und *Gründen* oder Alternativen und argumentieren alle Mountainbiker und natürlich auch sich selbst langsam aber sicher von den Trails runter.


Soweit man bei den Radfahrern sucht, wird man auch nicht fündig.


----------



## Downhillsocke (20. März 2021)

Aus der aktuellen DAV Panorama Zeitung zum Thema. Irgendwie nur Blabla...


----------



## mw.dd (20. März 2021)

Downhillsocke schrieb:


> Aus der aktuellen DAV Panorama Zeitung zum Thema. Irgendwie nur Blabla...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1231563


Das war zwar schon,  aber je öfter man das liest, desto anmaßender wird's:
Das die "Haftungsfrage" geklärt ist hat sicher nichts mit dem "Pilotprojekt" zu tun.


----------



## Sun on Tour (21. März 2021)

Marshall6 schrieb:


> @Sun on Tour :
> Im Segelverein gibt es ein Gastjahr vor der Aufnahme als aktives Mitglied:
> Kostenlos, fast alle Rechte & Pflichten wie ein normales Mitglied.
> Wäre das nix für den DIMB ?


Hallo,

das wäre sicher eine Überlegung wert, wenn die Beitragsstruktur der eines Segelclubs ähnlich wäre.

Wer sich für eine Mitgliedschaft in der DIMB interessiert, kann sich hier nochmal informieren:
*








						Mitgliedschaft
					

Mitgliedschaft




					www.dimb.de
				



*Ein zweifelhafter "Erfolg" der Änderung der VwV ist auch, dass immer mehr Mountainbiker erkennen, wie wichtig eine starke eigene Interessenvertretung ist.



Seither haben engagierte Mountainbiker neue DIMB IGs gegründet oder organisieren sich gerade, um als kompetente Ansprechpartner vor Ort für die bestehenden Rechte der Mountainbiker einzutreten bzw. diese zu verteidigen, aber nicht um über "geeignete Wege" zu diskutieren.


Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Runde Tische dienen in Bayern vorwiegend dazu, den anwesenden, meist wenig informierten Bikern (was auch hier den Kreis der Eingeladenen erklärt), das von der Verfassung garantierte Betretungsrecht stellvertretend für alle Radfahrer abzuschwatzen. Je nach Interessenlage der anwesenden "Vertreter" der Mountainbiker wird auf irgendwelche halbseidenen Deals zu Lasten der Allgemeinheit eingegangen.
> 
> ... nur damit sich hier nachher keiner über die Ergebnisse wundert ...


Im Panorama-Artikel hießt es:
Denn an den Locals liegt es nun auf die örtlichen Naturschutzbehörden zuzugehen und sich bei der Diskussion über "geeignete Wege" fachkundig einzubringen.

Dann wollen wir uns einmal ansehen, wie so ein runder Tisch in etwa aussieht, an dem sich der "Local" fachkundig einbringen soll:


Untere Naturschutzbehörde
Amt für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten
Naturparkverwaltung
Gebietsbetreuer/Ranger
Waldbesitzerverband
Waldbesitzervereinigung
Bayerische Staatsforsten
Pivate Waldbesitzer
Verbandsnaturschutz
Alm- oder Alpwirtschaftlicher Verein
Bürgermeister der betroffenen Gemeinden
Gemeinderäte
Wegehalter
(örtlicher Wanderverein)
Tourismus
(wenn man Glück hat, nicht nur an Wanderern interessiert)
Radsportverein
(dem reichen i.d.R. Trainingsmöglichkeiten und ist evtl. noch an einer "eigenen" Trainingsstrecke interessiert)
DAV Sektion
(mit Vorstand, Wegewart, Naturschutzwart und einem mountainbikenden Mitglied; argumentiert meist, der DAV sei anerkannter Naturschutzverband...)
Evtl. noch Bike-Schule oder Guide
(denen wird übrigens mit der VwV entgegen des Gesetzes die Geschäftsgrundlage entzogen, was sie in eine schwache Verhandlungsposition zwingt, weil sie nun auf das Wohlwollen der Eigentümer angewiesen sein sollen.)
Der Inhaber oder ein Mitarbeiter des lokalen Fahrradgeschäfts bzw. des örtlichen Bikeshops.
Lokale Bikegruppen oder engagierte "Einzelbiker".
Btw. die DIMB lädt man übrigens nicht wegen ihrer umfassenden Kompetenz ein, sondern weil man dann am Ende sagen kann, sie hätte die Ergebnisse mitgetragen - klappt aber nicht immer  .



Sun on Tour schrieb:


> ... nur damit sich hier nachher keiner über die Ergebnisse wundert ...



In so einem ausgeglichenen Gremium sollen also die Locals, deren Qualifikation zunächst einmal darin besteht, dass sie Fahrradfahren können, mit den ganzen Rechts- und Fachprofis über "geeignete Wege" diskutieren. Zurecht hat der Gesetzgeber den *fairen Interessenausgleich* an anderer Stelle im Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetz verankert und macht ihn gerade nicht am "geeigneten Weg" fest. Auch ohne juristischen Sachverstand hätte das eigentlich jeder leicht erkennen können, aber ganz offensichtlich passt das nicht zu den verfolgten Zielen.

Für diejenigen, die die DIMB mit ihrer Mitgliedschaft und ihrem Engagement bei der Umsetzung geltenden Rechts in Bayern unterstützen wollen, wird der Beitrag kein unüberwindbares Hindernis darstellen.






ciao heiko schrieb:


> Schreibe an [email protected] Mein Kollege hat die Vorlagen und Empfehlungen für das Schildermaterial.


----------



## Rockside (21. März 2021)

Sandheide schrieb:


> Tatsache ist das wir hier auch Wälder haben und keine Massen an eBiker sie durchstreifen. Und Tatsache ist auch das diese mysteriösen Bergabtaxis in keiner Statistik von der Bergrettung auftauchen sonst hätte man ja irgendwann mal einen massiven Anstieg dieser feststellen müssen.


Das sind wahrscheinlich luxuriose 'Privatzahler', die großen bezahlbaren Wert drauflegen, nirgends offiziell erfasst zu werden. .


----------



## Sun on Tour (21. März 2021)

Die Bergwacht lädt man übrigens nicht zu runden Tischen ein, weil das aus ihrer Überzeugung heraus nicht notwendig ist: 
Positionen der Bergwacht zu
Risiko, Sicherheit, Gefahr und Freiheit​


----------



## Sun on Tour (21. März 2021)

Noch ein kleiner Fun-Fact am Rande:

Laut dem DAV Rechtshandbuch vom Januar 2018, Rd.Nr. 423 (S. 121) und der neuen Bekanntmachung Nr. 1.3.3.2 wird die "einzige wirkliche" Qualifikation der Locals gar nicht benötigt:



Sun on Tour schrieb:


> die Locals, deren Qualifikation zunächst einmal darin besteht, dass sie Fahrradfahren können,


"Ob ein Weg geeignet ist, bestimmt sich nach objektiven Maßstäben, nicht nach dem subjektiven Eindruck oder nach dem persönlichen Können; die gegenteilige Auffassung im AV-Jahrbuch 2017 S. 128 ist daher nicht haltbar."

und

"Es kommt auf die objektive Eignung des Wegs, nicht hingegen auf das subjektive Können des Erholungsuchenden an."


----------



## Sun on Tour (21. März 2021)

Doppelpost


----------



## ExcelBiker (21. März 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Laut dem DAV Rechtshandbuch vom Januar 2018, Rd.Nr. 423 (S. 121) und der neuen Bekanntmachung Nr. 1.3.3.2 wird die "einzige wirkliche" Qualifikation der Locals gar nicht benötigt:
> 
> "Ob ein Weg geeignet ist, bestimmt sich nach objektiven Maßstäben, nicht nach dem subjektiven Eindruck oder nach dem persönlichen Können; die gegenteilige Auffassung im AV-Jahrbuch 2017 S. 128 ist daher nicht haltbar."
> 
> ...


Nach dieser Interpretation braucht es auch keine "Runden Tische", keine Diskussion und keine Einschätzung zur Beurteilung der Wegeeignung. Aber genau das will der DAV mit dem Projekt machen. (Quelle: DAV Panorama, Heft 2/2021, Seite 14)



Das ist ja das Widersprüchliche am DAV. Auf der einen Seite "objektive" Kriterien wollen, auf der anderen Seite diese nicht liefern und dafür "Runde Tische" mit massig subektiven Entscheidungen veranstalten. Bei einer "objektiven Eignung" hätten auch andere Interessensgruppen wie Wanderer, Naturschutz und Forst/Almwirtschaft nichts mehr zu sagen.

Der Text ist sowieso der Hammer, weil der DAV die "anstehenden Gespräche" mit den Landratsämtern selbst initiiert. Sprich, erst sollen Gespräche über einen "Konsens" geführt werden, und dann wird das LRA vom DAV darüber informiert. Ohne das Projekt würde das LRA aber erst aktiv, wenn andere Interessierte (also Wanderer, Wegehalter, Forst/Almwirtschaft) aktiv werden. Aber nein, der DAV geht hier in Vorleistung für Wegstellen, wo es unter Umständen seit Jahren gut läuft und das locker auch so weiter laufen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (21. März 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Nach dieser Interpretation braucht es auch keine "Runden Tische", keine Diskussion und keine Einschätzung zur Beurteilung der Wegeeignung. Aber genau das will der DAV mit dem Projekt machen. (Quelle: DAV Panorama, Heft 2/2021, Seite 14)
> Anhang anzeigen 1232583
> Das ist ja das Widersprüchliche am DAV. Auf der einen Seite "objektive" Kriterien wollen, auf der anderen Seite diese nicht liefern und dafür "Runde Tische" mit massig subektiven Entscheidungen veranstalten. Bei einer "objektiven Eignung" hätten auch andere Interessensgruppen wie Wanderer, Naturschutz und Forst/Almwirtschaft nichts mehr zu sagen.
> 
> Der Text ist sowieso der Hammer, weil der DAV die "anstehenden Gespräche" mit den Landratsämtern selbst initiiert. Sprich, erst sollen Gespräche über einen "Konsens" geführt werden, und dann wird das LRA vom DAV darüber informiert. Ohne das Projekt würde das LRA aber erst aktiv, wenn andere Interessierte (also Wanderer, Wegehalter, Forst/Almwirtschaft) aktiv werden. Aber nein, der DAV geht hier in Vorleistung für Wegstellen, wo es unter Umständen seit Jahren gut läuft und das locker auch so weiter laufen könnte.


Ich teile deine Ansicht, eh klar.
Aber zu dieser Erkenntnis sind wir schon längst und des öfteren gekommen.

Und nachdem den DAV die paar e-Mails an post(rundablage)@dav.de und auch nicht die paar Austritte kaum beeindrucken, stellt sich die Frage, was tun ?

Wer sagt es dem DAV? Hilft vielleicht ein offener Brief an mtb-news.de, bike, mountainbike, bikeborad.at und sonst MTB affine Berichterstatter oder Influenca?
Oder eine Unterschriftenaktion (wohl kaum).
Eine Trutzpartie vor dem DAV  ? Mit oder ohne Masken bzw MTB ?

Solange der DAV der Meinung ist, er sei für alles im (bayrischen) alpinen Raum zuständig, und so lange er meint, er vertrete die richtige Meinung zum Thema MTB bzw Befahrungseignung....dann muss man das wohl demokratisch so hinnehmen.


----------



## ExcelBiker (21. März 2021)

ufp schrieb:


> Wer sagt es dem DAV?


Das wird nichts bringen. Entweder sie wissen, was Sache ist. Dann kommt nichts raus. Oder sie glauben sich ihren Unsinn, dann kommt auch nichts raus.

Ich fürchte, der DAV muss das "spüren". Nur habe ich bisher keine wirklich guten und vor allem schnelle Maßnahmen gefunden, die was bewirken könnten. Langfristig könnte und die Rechtsprechung helfen, wenn die ersten Klagen durch alle Instanzen durch sind. Aber bis dahin ist es eine lange Durststrecke.

Das größte Problem ist für mich "die Allgemeinheit". Sorry wenn ich hier sehr verallgemeinernd und abfällig schreibe, aber mein Eindruck ist, dass die wenigsten Leute in der Lage sind, einen Text zu analysieren, Logikbrüche und Widersprüche zu erkennen, Schlussfolgerungen zu ziehen. Das siehst du hier auch in diesem Thread. Die meisten hier aktiven können sehr wohl erkennen, was Sache ist. Aber daneben sind doch etliche dabei, die das Geschwurbel und die Nullinformationen nicht erkennen, und dann kommt eben "ist doch toll, dass der DAV sich für die Mountainbiker einsetzt". Diese Leute sind für mich ein Thema, weil darüber keine Masse generiert werden kann, die für den DAV relevant ist. Das ist halt auch meine Erfahrung (außerhalb von diesem Thread), wenn ich versuche, die Leute für das Problem zu sensibilisieren.


----------



## mw.dd (21. März 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Das ist ja das Widersprüchliche am DAV. Auf der einen Seite "objektive" Kriterien wollen, auf der anderen Seite diese nicht liefern und dafür "Runde Tische" mit massig subektiven Entscheidungen veranstalten


Genau das hatte ich bereits auch schon mehrfach festgestellt.
Wäre gut, wenn sich @GlobeT mal äußern könnte wie sich der DAV das gedacht hat.


----------



## franzam (21. März 2021)

Das Problem sieht man ja hier. Obwohl der DAV die Deutungshoheit nicht nur für alpine Wege sondern auch für Mittelgebirge beansprucht sind wir in einem MTB-Forum grad mal 10 -15 Hansel die darüber debattieren.

Das beste ist man sucht sich die/den passende Schnecke /erich bei der UNB und versucht die /den rumzukriegen...


----------



## Marshall6 (21. März 2021)

GlobeT schrieb:


> Nachdem ich es ja schon angekündigt hatte und die Anzahl an Mails an die Bundesgeschäftsstelle sich wirklich in Grenzen gehalten haben, hier der Doodle Link für alle, die gerne Infos zum Projekt und den VZH haben wollen. Wie gesagt ist ein Angebot, wir haben solche Gespräche auch mit einigen Sektionen in den letzten Wochen geführt, wer das Angebot nutzen will kann es gerne annehmen und sich eintragen. *Den finalen Termin mit Link für das digitale Treffen werde ich dann am Sonntag Abend hier posten.*
> 
> 
> 
> Doodle - Make meetings happen


Es wäre jetzt Sonntag Abend.. wie sieht es aus, Herr @GlobeT ?


----------



## Sun on Tour (21. März 2021)

Auf der Homepage des DAV gibt es Neuigkeiten:

Inzwischen konnte der DAV "seine Kontakte ins Ministerium nutzen, um sich direkt für die Interessen seiner mountainbikenden Mitglieder einzusetzen".

Der DAV konnte zwischenzeitlich in einem sehr konstruktiven Gespräch mit dem bayerischen Umweltminister Glauber seine Forderungen untermauern. 

Diese beinhalten, wie oben dargestellt, eine umfassende Einbindung von Akteuren rund ums Mountainbiken bei der vorgesehenen Evaluierung der Vollzugshinweise. Herr Staatsminister Glauber sagte dies zu. Außerdem äußerte der DAV den Wunsch nach einer Einbeziehung der Wegehalter bzw. Fahrradverbände bei der Überprüfung der Wegeeignung durch die unteren Naturschutzbehörden.

Das Ministerium wird nun über das weitere Vorgehen beraten und den Dialog mit dem DAV aufrechterhalten. Sozial- und naturverträgliche Lösungen rund um die Vollzugshinweise zu finden, liegt im Interesse aller Beteiligten. 

Darüber hinaus steht der DAV weiterhin im intensiven Gespräch mit allen betroffenen Verbänden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marshall6 (21. März 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Auf der Homepage des DAV gibt es Neuigkeiten:
> 
> Inzwischen konnte der DAV "seine Kontakte ins Ministerium nutzen, um sich direkt für die Interessen seiner mountainbikenden Mitglieder einzusetzen".
> 
> ...


Die Seite kenne ich schon, hier wurde wohl der Text geändert ohne das Datum (12.3.21) zu ändern.
Habe am Donnerstag vom Nico den Link zu der Seite bekommen, da stand noch nix davon, der der Glauber irgendwas zugesagt hat.
Top Leistung DAV .. ironie off.


----------



## franzam (21. März 2021)

Sorry, aber de geht mir der Hut hoch. Es wird eine VwV ausgearbeitet, die der Verfassung zuwider läuft. Das Ganze unter maßgeblicher  Beteiligung des DAV. Dann wird gnädigerweise bei einem informellen Treffen die Beteiligung anderer Verbände auf der untersten Ebene angemahnt.  



>


----------



## GlobeT (22. März 2021)

Danke an alle die am Doodle teilgenommen haben. Der Termin an dem die meisten Zeit haben ist der Donnerstag 25.03 um 20 Uhr.
Hier der Link für die Veranstaltung:
Hier klicken, um der Besprechung beizutreten


----------



## Sun on Tour (22. März 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> Sorry, aber de geht mir der Hut hoch. Es wird eine VwV ausgearbeitet, die der Verfassung zuwider läuft. Das Ganze unter maßgeblicher  Beteiligung des DAV. Dann wird gnädigerweise bei einem informellen Treffen die Beteiligung anderer Verbände auf der untersten Ebene angemahnt.


Man hätte auch die Hoffnung haben können, dass er die Kuh wieder einfängt und vom Eis holt, wenn er schon das Gatter aufmacht und offen stehen lässt.


----------



## franzam (22. März 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Man hätte auch die Hoffnung haben können, dass er die Kuh vom Eis holt und wieder einfängt, wenn er schon das Gatter aufmacht und offen stehen lässt.


Da ich oft mit Verbänden und dementsprechend mit den Egozentrikern an der Spitze zu tun habe, war soviel Optimismus bei mir eh nicht vorhanden.
Aber schön wärs gewesen


----------



## Sun on Tour (22. März 2021)

Nach der Ankündigung: "der DAV möchte seine Kontakte ins Ministerium nutzen, um sich direkt für die *Interessen seiner mountainbikenden Mitglieder* einzusetzen".

Hätte man als Mitglied vielleicht nicht nur die Hoffnung, sondern auch die Erwartung haben können...


----------



## Deleted 283425 (22. März 2021)

Wer jetzt vll. nicht alles gelesen hat - das ist der Kontext zu dem Link:



GlobeT schrieb:


> Nachdem ich es ja schon angekündigt hatte und die Anzahl an Mails an die Bundesgeschäftsstelle sich wirklich in Grenzen gehalten haben, hier der Doodle Link für alle, die gerne Infos zum Projekt und den VZH haben wollen. Wie gesagt ist ein Angebot, wir haben solche Gespräche auch mit einigen Sektionen in den letzten Wochen geführt, wer das Angebot nutzen will kann es gerne annehmen und sich eintragen. Den finalen Termin mit Link für das digitale Treffen werde ich dann am Sonntag Abend hier posten.
> 
> 
> 
> Doodle - Make meetings happen





dertutnix schrieb:


> ... demnach kommt keine schriftliche DAV-Erklärung?





GlobeT schrieb:


> Danke an alle die am Doodle teilgenommen haben. Der Termin an dem die meisten Zeit haben ist der Donnerstag 25.03 um 20 Uhr.
> Hier der Link für die Veranstaltung:
> Hier klicken, um der Besprechung beizutreten


----------



## Sun on Tour (22. März 2021)

Ergänzend zur Meldung im DAV Panorama 2/21, bündelt der DAV die Hintergrund-Informationen für Interessierte hier:

*Alles was recht ist*
Mountainbiken


----------



## franzam (22. März 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Ergänzend zur Meldung im DAV Panorama 2/21, bündelt der DAV die Hintergrund-Informationen für Interessierte hier:
> 
> *Alles was recht ist*
> Mountainbiken


da weiß ich nicht so recht, was ich von der Stellungnahme halten soll.  

Einerseits wollen sie objektive Kriterien, die aber nur subjektiv betrachtet werden können.  Außer man macht absolut feste Kriterien für jeden Weg die aber dann eine extra Prüfung pro Weg (wie z.B. bei der DIN 19700) erfordern.
Aber dem Wegbesitzer wird z.B. jeder Sachverstand abgesprochen:
Zitat: "Die Möglichkeit des Eigentümers / der Eigentümerin auf die Ungeeignetheit eines Weges hinzuweisen ist verwirrend und nicht zielführend, da hieraus gewissermaßen eine Beweislast entsteht und die Gefahr besteht, dass Wege willkürlich als ungeeignet deklariert werden. Dieser Absatz sollte demnach entfallen"

Aber andrerseits fordert der DAV wieder die Anlehnung an die Empfehlungen der WaSEG:

Zitat daraus:

Lösungsansatz: Bund und Länder schreiben sinngemäß vor, dass Radfahren in der freien Landschaft einschließlich Wald auf Straßen und auf geeigneten Wegen gestattet ist. Grundsätzlich geeignet sind Wege in festem Zustand. *Außerhalb solcher Wege ist Radfahren nur mit Zustimmung der Grundbesitzenden erlaubt, vorbehaltlich einer speziellen Schutzgebietsregelung.* Die Fahrweise und-geschwindigkeit muss den örtlichen Wege-, Sicht- und Nutzungsverhältnissen angepasst sein, sodass niemand beeinträchtigt oder gefährdet wird und die Wege nicht beschädigt werden. Fußgängern sowie Menschen mit Krankenfahrstuhl gebührt der Vorrang. Es gilt der Grundsatz der.....


----------



## DerandereJan (22. März 2021)

Wir machen trotz allem weiter wie bisher, is ne klasse Gemeinschaft bei uns... 
https://www.wochenblatt-reporter.de...lokales/dreckweg-tag-im-pfaelzer-wald_a275607


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schmitr3 (23. März 2021)

Schöne Aktion. Aber wohin das "weiter wie bisher" führt, sieht man ja im Thread bzw. In BaWü.


----------



## ExcelBiker (23. März 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Ergänzend zur Meldung im DAV Panorama 2/21, bündelt der DAV die Hintergrund-Informationen für Interessierte hier:
> 
> *Alles was recht ist*
> Mountainbiken


Sorry wenn ich dich hier korrigiere: Das ist keine Ergänzung, das ist der gleiche nichtssagende und falsche Blabla wie überall vom DAV.

Auch dieser Text hat wieder inhaltlich falsche Stellen, die durch ständiges Wiederholen nicht richtiger werden. Im verlinkten Text steht drin:
_im Zentrum der Aufmerksamkeit steht allerdings das Konfliktpotenzial zwischen Wandern und Mountainbikefahren._
und
_... dass in den ganzen bayerischen Alpen Konzepte für ein allgemeinverträgliches Mit- und Nebeneinander von Wandern und Mountainbiken entwickelt und umgesetzt werden._

Im hier schon mal verlinkten Dokument 20170907MTB-Machbarkeitsprüfung-Abschlussbericht-Fin.pdf, Seite 3/4 (PDF-Seite 7/8) steht aber:
_Bezüglich bereits aufgetretener aber auch befürchteter Konflikte zeigte sich zunächst das Bild, dass
tatsächlich belegte massive Gefährdungen, Schäden oder Beeinträchtigungen anderer
Nutzergruppen in nur sehr geringem Ausmaß berichtet wurden. Auf die Frage „welche Konflikte
bereits tatsächlich in ihrem Verantwortungsbereich bzw. bei ihrer Tätigkeit aufgereten seien“
konnten die meisten Befragten erst nach längerem Überlegen antworten, wobei häufig
Informationen aus zweiter Hand oder den Medien weitergegebn wurden. Noch einmal auf ihre ganz
persönlichen Erfahrungen angesprochen konnte vielfach nur festgehalten werden, dass
„glücklicherweise“ in ihrem Umfeld noch nichts passiert sei.
Zudem verweisen die MTB-Akteure darauf, dass die Berichterstattung der lokalen bzw. regionalen
Medien häufig nicht objektiv sei und zudem Kleinigkeiten völlig übertrieben darstellten. Es gibt
hierzu die ergänzende Auffassung anderer Akteure, dass die Tonalität der stets umgehend
verfassten Leserbriefe einiger MTB-Akteure ihrerseits zur Polarisierung beitrage. Grundsätzlich ist
jedoch festzustellen, dass die Kommunikation der unterschiedlichen Interessenspositionen über die
Medien nicht dazu beiträgt, dass eine sachliche Diskussion stattfindet._

Der Abschlußbericht bezieht sich auf den Ladkreis Bad Tölz/Wolfratshausen, also exakt dort, wo jetzt das DAV-Projekt läuft, und ist vom September 2017, also deutlich vor Start von dem DAV-Projekt. Nachdem viele Stellen in dem Abschlußbericht sehr darauf hinweisen, dass die Projektstarter vom DAV/Ministerium den Abschlußbericht gekannt haben und deshalb überhaupt das DAV-Projekt iniziiert haben, stellt sich für mich die Frage, wie objektiv das ganze DAV-Projekt überhaupt angegangen wird.


----------



## DerandereJan (23. März 2021)

schmitr3 schrieb:


> Schöne Aktion. Aber wohin das "weiter wie bisher" führt, sieht man ja im Thread bzw. In BaWü.


Dreh mir nicht die Worte im Mund rum. 
Wir machen weiter mit unserer Arbeit, weil wir die Hoffnung haben, "von innen" etwas zu verändern.


----------



## moettn (23. März 2021)

MTBing schrieb:


> In der DIMB plus Mitgliedschaft bieten wir auch einen Versicherungsschutz für die Radsportausübung (auch private Fahrten) an. Inkludiert ist da auch eine Unfallversicherung (z.B. mit Leistungen für Such- und Bergungskosten bis zu 5.000 €), Krankenversicherung, Rechtsschutzversicherung und Haftpflichtversicherung. Nachlesen kann man das unter https://www.dimb.de/mitgliedschaft/mitglied-werden/, dort sind dann auch die Links zu den Versicherungsbedingungen zu finden.


Vergleicht mal die Versicherungsbedingungen... Der DAV bietet z.B. die Übernahme der Rettungskosten bis 25000 € (statt 5000 € bei der DIMB). https://www.alpenverein.de/dav-serv...unfall-bergunfall-versicherung_aid_10256.html
Mit 5000 € kommt man nicht weit.


----------



## DerandereJan (23. März 2021)

Was hier auffällt, ist tatsächlich, das die Dimb diesen Thread mittlerweile unverholen zur Mitgliederwerbung nutzt, und alles, aber auch alles auffährt, um den DAV zu diskreditieren.
Es mag gerade eine schlechte Phase sein, doch ist die gelebte Realität im Verein absolut eine andere, als sie hier dargestellt wird.
Es wird gerade viel diskutiert hinter den Kulissen, und ich bin mir sicher, dass das Vorliegende nicht unreflektiert bleibt.


----------



## dopero (23. März 2021)

Es wurde doch auf eine konkrete Frage eines Users geantwortet. Ich kann da deswegen keine unverhohlene Mitgliederwerbung erkennen.
Diskreditieren tut sich der DAV durch die von seinen hohen Funktionären kommunizierten Ansichten und Handlungen schon ganz alleine. Auf konkrete Fragestellungen immer mit den gleichen alten "Antworten" zu reagieren und sich ansonsten Ausschweigen, macht es auch nicht besser.


----------



## homerjay (23. März 2021)

Der Thread ist jetzt 3 Wochen alt und noch immer gibt es kein Statement des DAV, das den Alleingang des Alpenvereins hinsichtlich der Aufnahme "objektiver" Kriterien in die Verwaltungsvorschrift erklären würde, oder die Mitwirkung des Vereins zum Schutze der Bergwelt, oder die reißerischen Bilder im Vortrag von Dr. Weber, usw. ....

Angesichts der Entwicklung hin zu immer mehr Bikeverboten sehe ich meine Mitgliedschaft in der DIMB mittlerweile als alternativlos an, meine MItgliedschaft im DAV allerdings nicht mehr, auch wenn ich nebenzu klettere und (ski-)bergsteige. Der Versicherungsschutz im Rahmen der DAV-Mitgliedschaft ist dabei nebensächlich, erstens gibt es den erst seit ein paar Jahren und zweitens gibt es auch genügend Unfallversicherungen, die das abdecken.


----------



## ufp (23. März 2021)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Es wird gerade viel diskutiert hinter den Kulissen, und ich bin mir sicher, dass das Vorliegende nicht unreflektiert bleibt.


Also man wartet auf Antworten (von DAV Seite), die nicht und nicht kommen.
Und unreflektiertes ist schon veröffentlicht worden, zB in der Vereinszeitung. Schon 2x sogar.


----------



## ExcelBiker (23. März 2021)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> doch ist die gelebte Realität im Verein absolut eine andere, als sie hier dargestellt wird.


Du musst hier schon differenzieren, welcher Verein. Es gibt den Hauptverband, und es gibt die Sektionen. Jede Sektion ist wieder ein eigener "Verein". Es kann also gut sein, dass einzelne Sektionen in allen Belangen eine hervorragende Arbeit machen. Genauso macht der DAV Hauptverband auch in vielen Bereichen einen sehr guten Job. Nur was da momentan zum Thema MTB abgeht, ist für mich so gravierend, dass für mich die ganze gute Arbeit zunichte gemacht wird und ich den Verein (als ganzes, incl. Sektionen) nicht mehr unterstützen möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (23. März 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Du musst hier schon differenzieren, welcher Verein. Es gibt den Hauptverband, und es gibt die Sektionen. Jede Sektion ist wieder ein eigener "Verein". Es kann also gut sein, dass einzelne Sektionen in allen Belangen eine hervorragende Arbeit machen. Genauso macht der DAV Hauptverband auch in vielen Bereichen einen sehr guten Job. Nur was da momentan zum Thema MTB abgeht, ist für mich so gravierend, dass für mich die ganze gute Arbeit zunichte gemacht wird und ich den Verein (als ganzes, incl. Sektionen) nicht mehr unterstützen möchte.


Das geht mir ja exakt genauso


----------



## Marshall6 (24. März 2021)

Deutschland: 
Alles zu Gefährlich, Schöne und herausfordernde Trails werden gesperrt, Gebaute Strecken abgerissen.
Schweiz:








						Mountainbiker in Not
					






					www.ride.ch


----------



## dopero (24. März 2021)

Und was hat das mit dem DAV zu tun?


----------



## Sun on Tour (24. März 2021)

Ganz aktuell vom Deutschen Alpenverein

*Stammtischweisheiten widerlegt:

  1. "Die Rettung muss dauernd für Mountainbikerinnen ausrücken."*

Das stimmt nicht. Die Unfallzahlen der Bergwacht und des DAV zeigen sogar das Gegenteil. Beim Mountainbiken passieren weniger Unfälle als bei anderen Bergsportarten. _(Bergwacht Bayern Einsatzzahl 2019: Skifahren: 3545, Wandern: 1593, MTB: 579; DAV 2018: Wandern: 348, Bergsteigen: 144, Klettern: 142, MTB: 40)*
*Anzahl der Betroffenen
..._

Eine Diskussion dazu fand hier schon einmal statt (Der Link geht auf den ersten Beitrag der Diskussion):
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rechtslage-in-bayern.739850/post-16910644


----------



## ExcelBiker (24. März 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Ganz aktuell vom Deutschen Alpenverein
> 
> *Stammtischweisheiten widerlegt:*


... und dann wieder die Frage: Wenn's doch alles so easy ist, warum braucht es dann eine VwV und ein DAV-Projekt?

Nebenbei, im verlinkten Artikel zeigen wenigstens zwei Bilder Wege, die laut VwV zu sperren wären, weil zu schmal und Begegnung ohne Verlassen vom Weg nicht möglich:


> 18Ein starker Erholungsverkehr kann daher aus Gründen der Sicherheit den Weg für Reiter oder Fahrradfahrer ungeeignet machen. 19Dies gilt gerade auch für Wege, die ein gefahrloses Überholen auch bei angepasster Fahrweise nicht zulassen (etwa aufgrund ihrer Steigung, Beschaffenheit oder Wegebreite), wie zum Beispiel steile oder unübersichtliche Pfade, auf denen der Fahrradfahrer nicht sicher bremsen kann oder bei denen Absturzgefahr besteht. 20Dies wird insbesondere bei Singletrails der Fall sein, wenn einer der Wegenutzer den Weg im Begegnungsfall verlassen muss. 21Insbesondere im alpinen Bereich werden deshalb besonders strenge Maßstäbe an die Geeignetheit von Wegen mit starker Steigung oder geringer Breite zu stellen sein.


(Quelle:https://www.verkuendung-bayern.de/baymbl/2020-755/ Punkt 1.3.3.2. Sätzen18 bis 21)
Heißt das, dass der DAV "ungeeignete" Wege empfiehlt? Oder ist das nur ein Webegag, der in der Realität nie passieren dürfte?


----------



## Sun on Tour (24. März 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Dies gilt gerade auch für Wege, die ein gefahrloses *Überholen* auch bei angepasster Fahrweise nicht zulassen...


(Quelle:https://www.verkuendung-bayern.de/baymbl/2020-755/ Punkt 1.3.3.2. Satz 19)

Wer sagt denn, dass man unbedingt überholen muss... So ein Schmarrn.


Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Für Radfahrer ergibt sich – wie für andere Verkehrsteilnehmer auch – zudem weder aus der StVO noch aus anderen Bestimmungen ein Anspruch *auf ein ungehindertes Fortkommen* mit der maximal zulässigen Geschwindigkeit. Vielmehr folgt aus dem in § 1 StVO verankertem Rücksichtnahmegebot, dass sich jeder Verkehrsteilnehmer an die Verkehrsverhältnisse anpassen muss.
> 
> Hieraus ergibt sich für die Radfahrer auch, dass ein gegenseitiges *aufeinander Warten* und Ausweichen, das der gesetzlichen Verpflichtung der Verkehrsteilnehmer zur ständigen Vorsicht und gegenseitigen Rücksichtnahme aus § 1 Abs. 1 StVO entspricht, gegenüber sämtlichen Verkehrsteilnehmern möglich ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ExcelBiker (24. März 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Dies gilt gerade auch für Wege, die ein gefahrloses Überholen auch bei angepasster Fahrweise nicht zulassen ...
> (Quelle:https://www.verkuendung-bayern.de/baymbl/2020-755/ Punkt 1.3.3.2. Satz 19)


Gefahrloses Überholen ... ganz einfach. Stehenbleiben, dann bin ich Fußgänger und kann die anderen Fußgänger gefahrlos überholen. Da braucht's keine VwV, weil das auch im NatSchG drin ist:


> (1) 1Jedermann darf auf Privatwegen in der freien Natur wandern und, soweit sich die Wege dafür eignen, reiten und mit Fahrzeugen ohne Motorkraft sowie Krankenfahrstühlen fahren. 2*Den Fußgängern gebührt der Vorrang.*


Quelle: https://www.gesetze-bayern.de/Content/Document/BayNatSchG-28 Abs. 1 Satz 2 (Hervorhebung von mir). 

Die VwV behauptet ja auch dadurch indirekt, dass alle MTBler Rowdies sind, die keine Rücksicht auf Fußgänger nehmen und die ihr Radl nicht im Griff haben. Und der DAV unterstützt die Haltung ... auch wenn er im oben verlinkten Dokument versucht, das Gegenteil zu behaupten.


----------



## Sun on Tour (24. März 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Die VwV behauptet ja auch dadurch indirekt, dass alle MTBler Rowdies sind, die keine Rücksicht auf Fußgänger nehmen und die ihr Radl nicht im Griff haben.


Der Bayerische Verwaltungsgerichtshof (03.07.2015, Az. 11 B 14.2809) hat hierzu schon einmal eine gegenteilige Feststellung getroffen:
Es kann auch nicht von vornherein unterstellt werden, dass sich Radfahrer – trotz sicherlich berechtigter Beschwerden in Einzelfällen – generell nicht verkehrsgerecht verhalten und die Gebote des § 1 und des § 3 StVO missachten würden.


----------



## ExcelBiker (24. März 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Der Bayerische Verwaltungsgerichtshof (03.07.2015, Az. 11 B 14.2809) hat hierzu schon einmal eine gegenteilige Feststellung getroffen:
> Es kann auch nicht von vornherein unterstellt werden, dass sich Radfahrer – trotz sicherlich berechtigter Beschwerden in Einzelfällen – generell nicht verkehrsgerecht verhalten und die Gebote des § 1 und des § 3 StVO missachten würden.


Weiß ich - es gibt sooo viele, auch kleine und unscheinbare Stellen in der VwV, die gegen das NatSchG und die Rechtsprecheung gehen. Keine Ahnung, wie die sich da raus reden wollen ... wird schwierig für sie. Kippt die VwV, wird auch der DAV Probleme mit seiner Haltung bekommen. Und das ganze Projekt wäre hinfällig.


----------



## ufp (24. März 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Ganz aktuell vom Deutschen Alpenverein
> 
> *Stammtischweisheiten widerlegt:
> 
> ...


Ich hab den Beitrag mal gemeldet *.
Verhaltensregeln daraus ua wegen: Verbreitung von *unwahren *Nachrichten (Fake News) 

Es geht ja dann auch so weiter:
10. "Mountainbiker sollen woanders fahren, aber nicht hier!"​Eine Gegenfrage: Wo sollen die Mountainbikerinnen denn fahren? Es gibt wenig ausgeschilderte Wege, die nur für Mountainbiker sind. Wanderinnen und Mountainbiker haben dieselbe Motivation unterwegs zu sein.



Bitte wer hat diesen Artikel bzw diese 13. Weisheiten wirklich erstellt ?
Postillion, Tagespresse, Till Eulenspiegel, Russische Hacker, CCC, Trump News, Agent Provocateur, BDN, Tal Shiar?


*Ironie


----------



## Deleted 4950 (24. März 2021)

ich bin auch Kletterer, Skitourengänger, bin gerne mit unsere DAV Familien-Gruppe unterwegs, Übernachte gerne auf Hütten. Die Klettersteige werden NICHT wie Mike44 schreibt vom DAV angelegt sondern von den Tourismusregionen! Die Dimb halt bei uns NULL Angebote, wir als Sektion schon, für alle Alpinen Sportarten. Die Dachverbände sind nicht gleichzusetzten mit den Vereinen vor Ort, wie auch immer, ich bin nun aus der DIMB ausgetretten und spende die Kohle lieber unserer Bergwacht - die machen wenigsten was für das GEld.


----------



## Deleted 4950 (24. März 2021)

@Mike44  Klettersteige werden nicht vom DAV sondern von dem Tourismusregionen angelegt. Ich bin MTBler, Skitourengänger, Kletterer und bei der Bergwacht, gerade wegen dieser Diskussion hier bin ich nun bei der DIMB ausgetreten, ich spende das Geld zukünftig lieber der Bergwacht.


----------



## Felger (24. März 2021)

monaco schrieb:


> @Mike44  Klettersteige werden nicht vom DAV sondern von dem Tourismusregionen angelegt. Ich bin MTBler, Skitourengänger, Kletterer und bei der Bergwacht, gerade wegen dieser Diskussion hier bin ich nun bei der *DIMB *ausgetreten, ich spende das Geld zukünftig lieber der Bergwacht.


???


----------



## m1chael_s (25. März 2021)

Felger schrieb:


> ???



Er ist vermutlich DAV Funktionär 😂 und hat nicht alles mitgelesen!


----------



## KäptnFR (25. März 2021)

Felger schrieb:


> ???


Ich ärger mich auch wahnsinnig drüber dass zu wenig Impfstoff da ist, drum hab ich jetzt meine Krankenversicherung gekündigt! Manchmal muss man einfach mal Konsequenzen ziehen, so gehts ja wohl nicht !!


----------



## Bieker (25. März 2021)

Genau, wo sind die versprochenen Trailnetze. Jede Mark die ich einzahle, will ich aber 5fach wieder rausbekommen. Ich steh immer auf Gewinnerseite bei gemeinnützigen Einrichtungen, sonst hätte ich persönlich ja gar keinen Nutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerjay (25. März 2021)

monaco schrieb:


> ich bin auch Kletterer, Skitourengänger, bin gerne mit unsere DAV Familien-Gruppe unterwegs, Übernachte gerne auf Hütten. Die Klettersteige werden NICHT wie Mike44 schreibt vom DAV angelegt sondern von den Tourismusregionen! Die Dimb halt bei uns NULL Angebote, wir als Sektion schon, für alle Alpinen Sportarten. Die Dachverbände sind nicht gleichzusetzten mit den Vereinen vor Ort, wie auch immer, ich bin nun aus der DIMB ausgetretten und spende die Kohle lieber unserer Bergwacht - die machen wenigsten was für das GEld.


Wieso bist Du aus der DIMB ausgetreten?
Hast Du die Verwaltungsvorschrift, das Interview in der bike und die im Thread veröffentlichten Dokumente gelesen? Hast Du die Texte auch verstanden?


----------



## JensDey (25. März 2021)

Warum reagiert ihr nicht etwas besonnener?
Er zeigt lediglich die Vermischung von Sektion mit Dachverband auf. Der DIMB kann nicht in jeder Nische dieser Welt Lösungen schaffen. Genauso ist die pauschale Verteufelung des DAV, mindestens für Bergsportler wenig sinnvoll.


----------



## -blue- (25. März 2021)

Hier geht es um Mountainbiker.
Auch wenn man mehrere Alpinsportarten betreibt und sich in einer Sektion des DAV bequem gegen Beitrag bespaßen lässt, sollte doch zu denken geben, wenn der Hauptverein, den man ja ebenfalls bezahlt, aktiv und gegen andere Verbände darauf hinarbeitet, eine der Sportarten massiv einzuschränken...
Wenn aus manchen Posts offensichtlich hervorgeht, dass Vereins-Sektions-Stallgeruch wichtiger und geldwerter ist als die individuelle sportliche und gesetzlich gewährte Freiheit und man deshalb finanziell oder sogar persönlich an solchen ungerechtfertigten Einschränkungen mitwirkt, mag manch anderer sich fragen, woran es liegt.
Und die Überlegungen dazu vielleicht auch deutlicher als überaus höflich äußern

Wenn's hülfe....


----------



## JensDey (25. März 2021)

Du betreibst da eine durchaus gerechtfertigte Güterabwegung.


----------



## gabarinza (25. März 2021)

monaco schrieb:


> ich bin auch Kletterer, Skitourengänger, bin gerne mit unsere DAV Familien-Gruppe unterwegs, Übernachte gerne auf Hütten. Die Klettersteige werden NICHT wie Mike44 schreibt vom DAV angelegt sondern von den Tourismusregionen! Die Dimb halt bei uns NULL Angebote, wir als Sektion schon, für alle Alpinen Sportarten. Die Dachverbände sind nicht gleichzusetzten mit den Vereinen vor Ort, wie auch immer, ich bin nun aus der DIMB ausgetretten und spende die Kohle lieber unserer Bergwacht - die machen wenigsten was für das GEld.



Was bietet denn die Sektion Bayrischzell für Biker? Vor Ort kann das ja nicht sein. Bin oft da, und mir wäre nicht bekannt dass es da auch nur einen Meter Bikeinfrastruktur geben würde. Nicht dass ich das brauchen würde, gibt halbwegs vernünftige Trails.


----------



## -blue- (25. März 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> ......   Güterabwegung.....


Wenn gewollt, Klasse! 😅

Es bleibt ja jedem überlassen, sein Geld pro oder contra eigeme Interessen auszugeben.

Ich mag nicht, wenn ich von irgend welchen Gruppen oder Vereinigungen genötigt werde. Genau das tut der DAV.

Deshalb ist mir völlig wurscht, obs in Sektion XY gemütlich ist.

Dieser Verein hat für mich aufgrund der Interessenskonflikte im Inneren schon lange seinen Sinn verloren (verlassen)und ich frage mich hie und da, ob das nicht auch einmal Thema in der öffentlichen Diskussion sein sollte.
.


----------



## gabarinza (25. März 2021)

Ach ja, ist zwar bissl OT, aber ich kann mich an einen Bericht in der SZ erinnern, der über die Niederlage vor Gericht von DAV und BN, den Ausbau des Schigebiets Sudelfeld zu stoppen, berichtet. War in meinen Augen richtig so, der Ausbau ist Schwachsinn.

Hier ein kurzes Zitat aus dem Bericht:
_"Gerade die Tatsache, dass der DAV zum ersten Mal in seiner Geschichte als Naturschutzverband vor Gericht gezogen sei, habe große Bedeutung. "Es gibt eine neue Form der Zusammenarbeit, auf die sich die Politik im Alpenraum einstellen sollte", sagt Weiger. Gemeinsam wollen die Verbände auf den Freistaat Druck machen, seine Schutzgebiete besser zu achten und neue, umweltfreundliche Angebote im Tourismus zu entwickeln.

Für den DAV war es die erste Erfahrung, wie wenig Gewicht der Umweltschutz vor bayerischen Gerichten hat. Der BN kennt dieses Phänomen und will deshalb 2015 mit einer Musterklage vor dem Europäischen Gerichtshof das deutsche Planungsrecht angreifen."
Zitat Ende._

Zugegeben, da geht's um den Ausbau eines Schigebietes, und den muss man in der heutigen Zeit fast verurteilen. Aber für mich schwingt da schon der Ansatz mit, den DAV zu einem politischen Akteur zu machen (machen zu wollen).
Wir reden hier über einen Verein, der zugegeben gute Arbeit in vielen Bereichen macht. Aber davon den Anspruch abzuleiten in gesetzgeberische Prozesse einzugreifen, und den Staat unter Druck zu setzen, finde ich nicht in Ordnung. (Und die Meinung vertrete ich nicht nur den DAV betreffend.)


----------



## mw.dd (25. März 2021)

gabarinza schrieb:


> Bin oft da, und mir wäre nicht bekannt dass es da auch nur einen Meter Bikeinfrastruktur geben würde. Nicht dass ich das brauchen würde, gibt halbwegs vernünftige Trails.


Wege (aka "Trails") sind "Bikeinfrastruktur". Dass das auch so bleibt, darum geht es eigentlich in diesem Thread.


----------



## gabarinza (25. März 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Wege (aka "Trails") sind "Bikeinfrastruktur". Dass das auch so bleibt, darum geht es eigentlich in diesem Thread.



Was du nicht sagst. Lies nochmal auf was ich mich bezogen habe, vielleicht kapierst du es dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensDey (25. März 2021)

-blue- schrieb:


> Dieser Verein hat für mich aufgrund der Interessenskonflikte im Inneren schon lange seinen Sinn verloren


Ist das nicht häufig so?
Kletterer und DAV passt wg Alpen. Scheint dennoch ein innerer Konflikt zu sein.
MTB und DAV passt wg Alpen und hohem Konfliktpotential mit ihrem Hauptklientel
e-mtb und DAV passt wg Alpen und hohem Konfliktpotential mit ihrem Hauptklientel nebst innerem Konflikt, weil das Klientel auch noch Nutzergruppe ist/ sein kann

Und, was sollen die jetzt machen, deiner Meinung nach?


----------



## dertutnix (25. März 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Und, was sollen die jetzt machen, deiner Meinung nach?


dürfen andere auch?

... in anderen Lebensbereichen funktioniert das Gemeinsam ja auch, woran das liegt, mag sich jeder  selbst beantworten. Wenn man also am Berg und im Wald glaubt, dass dieses respektvolle Miteinander nicht klappt, hat man sein Vertrauen in die eigene Vermittlung von die Gemeinschaft tragenden Grundwerten verloren. Dann helfen keine subjektiven Auslegungsversuche von nach dieser Denke untauglichen Gesetze, sondern muss diese Gesetze nach seiner Überzeugung ändern (lassen).


----------



## JensDey (25. März 2021)

Freilich dürfen andere. Irgendwie finde ich meine Frage in deiner Antwort nicht


----------



## -blue- (25. März 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Ist das nicht häufig so?
> Kletterer und DAV passt wg Alpen. Scheint dennoch ein innerer Konflikt zu sein.
> MTB und DAV passt wg Alpen und hohem Konfliktpotential mit ihrem Hauptklientel
> e-mtb und DAV passt wg Alpen und hohem Konfliktpotential mit ihrem Hauptklientel nebst innerem Konflikt, weil das Klientel auch noch Nutzergruppe ist/ sein kann
> ...


Ich verstehe leider weder Argumentation noch Fragestellung.


JensDey schrieb:


> Ist das nicht häufig so?
> Kletterer und DAV passt wg Alpen. Scheint dennoch ein innerer Konflikt zu sein.
> MTB und DAV passt wg Alpen und hohem Konfliktpotential mit ihrem Hauptklientel
> e-mtb und DAV passt wg Alpen und hohem Konfliktpotential mit ihrem Hauptklientel nebst innerem Konflikt, weil das Klientel auch noch Nutzergruppe ist/ sein kann
> ...


Ich verstehe weder die Argumentation noch die Frage. 

Wenn ein Verein, egal welcher Ausrichtung sich anmaßt, eine Anleitung zur Gesetzesauslegung zu erarbeiten, die nicht dem Gesetz entspricht, ist das bereits eine für mich nicht akzeptable Vorgehensweise, die ich hinterfrage, egal ob ich Mitglied bin oder nicht.
Wenn dieser Verein mit diesem Vorgehen billigt, die Interessen eines Teils seiner Mitglieder zu schädigen, kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln, wenn diese Mitglieder dafür weiter zahlen und sich womöglich noch bitten lassen, selbst an  Wegesperrungen mitzuarbeiten.. 
Das müssen und dürfen die natürlich selbst entscheiden. 
Was mich richtig stinkig macht, ist die Tatsache, dass ein Verein, mit dem ich nichts zu tun habe, mir ohne jegliche Legitimation meinen Sport erschwert und mir auch noch erzählt, er vetrete meine Interessen.
.


----------



## dertutnix (25. März 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Freilich dürfen andere. Irgendwie finde ich meine Frage in deiner Antwort nicht


Nicht? dann kann ich wohl nicht helfen...


----------



## Sun on Tour (25. März 2021)

-blue- schrieb:


> Dieser Verein hat für mich aufgrund der Interessenskonflikte


Das kann man so nicht sagen.
Man sagt:


> der DAV ist *umfassender* unterwegs ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (25. März 2021)

GlobeT schrieb:


> Danke an alle die am Doodle teilgenommen haben. Der Termin an dem die meisten Zeit haben ist der Donnerstag 25.03 um 20 Uhr.
> Hier der Link für die Veranstaltung:
> Hier klicken, um der Besprechung beizutreten


Danke an Dich und Nico, das ihr Euch die Zeit genommen habt.
Ich werde meine Mitgliedschaft im DAV zumindest nicht sofort kündigen.

Den Rest überlege ich mir morgen - zum eigentlichen Inhalt und dem, was ich mir da gewünscht hätte wäre im Moment wohl wenig postives dabei.


----------



## MoDingens (26. März 2021)

Vielen Dank @GlobeT und Nico, dass ihr euch die Zeit genommen habt.

Für mich persönlich hat sich gezeigt, dass in Bayern weiterhin die Spezlwirtschaft regiert und dass ich daher nicht aus dem DAV austreten werde, sondern als Mitglied Druck auf das DAV Präsidium ausüben sollte. Wie das geschehen kann muss ich mir noch überlegen.
Für mich macht es - mit Blick auf die Spezlwirtschaft- mehr Sinn die guten Kontakte des DAV ins StMUV zu nutzen als dem DAV den Rücken zu kehren.


----------



## homerjay (26. März 2021)

Vielen Dank auch von mir an Nico und @GlobeT, auch wenn einzelne Fragen offengeblieben sind, die nur die Verantwortlichen aus der Geschäftsführung und aus dem Rechtsausschuss beantworten können.

Ich denke auch, dass ich im DAV bleiben werde, gleichzeitig werde ich mich jetzt mal an meine Sektion wenden.


----------



## dierabenfliegen (26. März 2021)

Gibt es für die Leute, die gestern nicht teilnehmen konnten, eine kleine Zusammenfassung der wichtigsten Punkte? Danke.


----------



## dertutnix (26. März 2021)

dertutnix schrieb:


> meine/unsere Kündigung geht demnächst raus, leider wurde der Beitrag 2021 bereits abgebucht. Künftig werde ich die 150 € dann für Wegeunterhalt direkt investieren. Unabhängig von der Haltung MTB sehe ich den DAV in einigen anderen Bereichen (DAV Summit Club, Engagement im Leistungssport, Olympiakader) seit Jahren kritisch und daher ist der Austritt überfällig.


erledigt...


----------



## dertutnix (26. März 2021)

dierabenfliegen schrieb:


> Gibt es für die Leute, die gestern nicht teilnehmen konnten, eine kleine Zusammenfassung der wichtigsten Punkte? Danke.


Benjamin hatte zugesagt, die Präsentation über das Projekt einzustellen. Ein Mitschnitt wurde abgelehnt. Ob jemand seine private Aufzeichnungen teilen will, bleibt abzuwarten, von mir kommt dazu nichts...


----------



## Deleted 247734 (26. März 2021)

Magnacus schrieb:


> Letzten Sommer auf der Falkenhütte hab ich das Drama live miterlebt.
> Null Kondition, null Erfahrung, null Vorbereitung, aber im hochalpinen Gelände unterwegs.



Wie muss ich mir das als Alpin-unerfahrener vorstellen? Fahren die mit (E)bikes rauf, und trauen sich dann nicht mehr runter wegen der Streckenlänge oder dem Schwierigkeitsgrad? Sind denn die Wanderwege rauf ohne weiteres fahrbar, und bergab dafür umso schwerer?


----------



## dertutnix (26. März 2021)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Wie muss ich mir das als Alpin-unerfahrener vorstellen? Fahren die mit (E)bikes rauf, und trauen sich dann nicht mehr runter wegen der Streckenlänge oder dem Schwierigkeitsgrad? Sind denn die Wanderwege rauf ohne weiteres fahrbar, und bergab dafür umso schwerer?


führt am Thema hier vorbei  
Meist sind diese Personen auf den Wirtschaftswegen, die der Versorgung der Hütten dient, also auch mit einem PKW/LKW anfahrbar sind, unterwegs. Bergauf kommen sie da noch einigermaßen zurecht, beim Runterfahren haben sie auf den ( auch selben) Wegen Schwierigkeiten und sind überfordert. Nicht für jeden ist eine geschotterte, weite Kurve einfach fahrbar... Für mich immer ein Beleg, dass wir zwar ggf. als Kinder bereits das Radfahren lernen, Mountainbiken demonstriert tw., dass diese Einstellung ein Trugschluss sein kann...


----------



## Deleted 247734 (26. März 2021)

dertutnix schrieb:


> Meist sind diese Personen auf den Wirtschaftswegen, die der Versorgung der Hütten dient, also auch mit einem PKW/LKW anfahrbar sind, unterwegs. Bergauf kommen sie da noch einigermaßen zurecht, beim Runterfahren haben sie auf den ( auch selben) Wegen Schwierigkeiten und sind überfordert.



Alles klar. Das ist wirklich etwas schade - ich dachte schon sie trauen sich technische Abfahrten und Trails nicht herunter, das kann ich noch verstehen und nachvollziehen (aus mentaler Sicht wenn man "von oben" die Höhe und Schwierigkeit nicht einschätzen kann). Aber okay, wenn's schon am Wirtschaftsweg scheitert - aiaiai...


----------



## pera (26. März 2021)

Hier mal das, was ich persönlich von gestern mitgenommen habe. Andere mögen eine andere Wahrnehmung haben.

*Vertritt der DAV den Mountainbikesport? Jein!*

Dass der DAV den MTB-Sport vertreten möchte steht für mich außer Zweifel. Das sieht man am Sektions- und Ausbildungsangebot, an vielen Aktionen wie MTB im Schulsport usw. Aber:

In der Geschäftsstelle sind gerade mal zwei Mountainbiker auf Sacharbeiterebene beschäftigt ohne Garantie, dass sie diese Aufgabenbereiche in einigen Jahren noch bearbeitet werden. Höher in der Hierarchie findet man wahrscheinlich niemanden der im nötigen Maß für das Biken abseits der Schotterpisten brennt.
Der Verein zum Schutz der Bergwelt spielt in der Affäre eine unrühmliche Rolle. Auch wenn beteuert wurde, dass es keine offiziellen personellen Verflechtungen mehr gibt, so wirken alte Seilschaften mit Sicherheit weiter. Ein Protagonist des Vereins publizierte im aktuellen DAV-Jahrbuch einen seiner Anti-MTB-Texte, der zwar einige kluge und zu respektierende Gedanken aus Wanderersicht enthält, an anderen Stellen aber nach Widerspruch schreit. Der Verein zum Schutz der Bergwelt ist ein Kind der Alpenvereine, laut Wikipedia gehören ihm neben 1100 Einzelpersonen etwa 250 Sektionen der Alpenvereine an. Der zweite Vorsitzende des Vereins hat Verbindungen und Einfluss auf höchster politischer Ebene. Nicht verwunderlich, dass dieser Verein der einzige ist, der nach Veröffentlichung des Entwurfs der Vollzugshinweise noch mit einer Korrektur erfolgreich war, natürlich zu Lasten der Biker.
Die Entwicklung der Rechtssicht des DAV ist etwas undurchsichtig und niemand mag sich die Mühe machen, diese Dinge dem Nichtjuristen verständlich und nachvollziehbar zu erklären. Ohne die betreffenden Personen persönlich zu kennen unterstelle ich mal, dass es sich überwiegend um ältere, beruflich erfolgreiche Herren handelt, die bestenfalls mal einen Schotterweg runtergerollt sind. Seltsamerweise kommen Juristen der DIMB zu ganz anderen Ansichten, und die sind ja auch nicht ganz doof (ich meine die bikenden Juristen).
*Hat es der DAV verbockt? Jein!*

Ich glaube, dass der DAV aufrichtig für den Sport gekämpft hat und ich glaube nicht, dass er dem Ministerium die Vollzugshinweise diktiert hat um die Macht über alle Trails zu erlangen, aber:

Bei den wichtigen Runden mit begrenzter Teilnehmerzahl saßen nicht die Biker am Tisch, sondern deren Chefs. Ich möchte denen nicht zu nahen treten, aber es macht schon einen Unterschied ob man nur seinen Aufgabenbereich vertritt oder seine Herzensangelegenheit.
Der DAV kommuniziert auf sehr oberflächliche und schönfärberische Weise. Dass Pressearbeit eines großen Verbandes so aussehen muss ist mir klar. Was aber vollständig fehlt, ist gehaltvolle Kommunikation in die special-interest Gruppen hinein. Das wäre in dieser Phase extrem wichtig, der Gesprächskreis von gestern kann das auch nicht retten.
Letztendlich wurde der DAV vom Ministerium und dem Verein zum Schutz der Bergwelt über den Tisch gezogen. Einem Verband, der sich so guter Verbindungen rühmt, darf das eigentlich nicht passieren.
*Was ist der eigentliche Skandal?*

Statt über den DAV rege ich mich lieber über das Umweltministerium auf. Dieses Ministerium hat den Mountainbikesport geopfert, um der Landwirtschaft ein bisschen entgegenkommen zu können. Ein paar Almbauern regen sich auf und schaffen es - ohne naturschutzfachliche Argumente - eine Grundlage zur Einschränkung des Sports in ganz Bayern zu erreichen. Eine Diskussion über die Vollzugshinweise wurde mit in Kraft setzen abgewürgt, zur Rolle des Vereins zum Schutz der Bergwelt s.o.

*Im DAV bleiben oder austreten?*

Ich habe mittlerweile Verständnis für jeden eingefleischten Biker, der da nicht mehr dabei sein will. Es gibt aber auch breiter aufgestellte Bergsportler, die sich durch diesen breit aufgestellten Verein trotzdem noch vertreten fühlen. Jeder Unzufriedene sollte diese Unzufriedenheit fundiert nicht nur der Sektion, sondern auch dem Präsidium und dem Verbandsrat mitteilen. Dort und in der Hauptversammlung werden die Ziele des Vereins und die personelle Ausstattung der Geschäftsstelle definiert.

Ich für meinen Teil wurde von meiner Sektion als Ansprechpartner für die UNB genannt. Mal sehen, was passiert. Sollte es nicht gelingen, Sperrungen zu verhindern, sollte der dazu notwendige Support aus München fehlen, oder sollte ich gar auf eine meiner Runden plötzlich vor Sperrschildern stehen, die der XC fahrende Kollege der Nachbarsektion nicht verhindern konnte oder wollte, dann wechsle ich vom DAV zum SAC und habe immer einen leichten Akkuschrauber mit passenden Bits im Rucksack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marshall6 (26. März 2021)

pera schrieb:


> Hier mal das, was ich persönlich von gestern mitgenommen habe. Andere mögen eine andere Wahrnehmung haben.
> 
> *Vertritt der DAV den Mountainbikesport? Jein!*
> 
> ...


Danke für die Zusammenfassung, habe es ähnlich wahrgenommen. 
Was noch bei mir ankam:

in Südbayern gibt es einige Bürgermeister, die nicht fürs Thema MTB erreichbar sind und sich für kleine Könige halten, hat man hier den Weg über den Gemeinderat versucht? Oder über den Landkreis?
Demokratie und Mitspracherechte für einfache Mitglieder im DAV sind nur in den Sektionen vorhanden, die Führungsetage hat kaum noch Bodenhaftung


----------



## dopero (26. März 2021)

pera schrieb:


> )*Hat es der DAV verbockt? Jein!*
> 
> Ich glaube, dass der DAV aufrichtig für den Sport gekämpft hat und ich glaube nicht, dass er dem Ministerium die Vollzugshinweise diktiert hat um die Macht über alle Trails zu erlangen, aber:


Dem kann ich nicht zustimmen.
Wenn ich sehe wie Dr. Klaus Weber vom DAV (ehemaliger Präsident des Landgerichts Traunstein) seit Jahren in seinen Vorträgen bei diversen Interessenvertretungen systematisch die „objektiven Kriterien“ verbreitete und propagierte, hat das absolut nichts mit „für den Sport gekämpft“ zu tun.
Auch wenn der DAV die Vollzugshinweise nicht selbst diktiert hat, so hat er aber anderen Interessenvertretungen willkommene Argumentationsgrundlagen geliefert. Und diese konnten dann gegenüber dem Ministerium darauf verweisen, dass der DAV das genau so sieht.
Der Skandal liegt hier für mich innerhalb des DAV. Und zwar darin, dass ein hochrangiges Mitglied des Dachverbandes gegen die Interessen vieler Sektionen und Mitglieder agiert und man als Mitglied absolut gar nichts dagegen unternehmen kann.


----------



## reinera (26. März 2021)

pera schrieb:


> Hier mal das, was ich persönlich von gestern mitgenommen habe. Andere mögen eine andere Wahrnehmung haben.
> 
> *Vertritt der DAV den Mountainbikesport? Jein!*
> 
> .....



Danke @pera , Zusammenfassung passt ganz gut.

Mein Fazit, jetzt nicht direkt als folge des Meetings von gestern.

Der Alpenverein hat interne Lager und will sich nicht 100% hinter die Biker stellen. 
Uns Mountainbikern fehlen gute Lobbyisten, bzw. sind die Alm- und Forstverbände wesentlich besser und in den Ministerien höher vernetzt. 
Was können wir Biker tun. Wir müssen uns stärker organisieren und uns engagieren. 

Als DAV Mitglied kann man in seiner Sektion hinwirken, dass Mountainbiken besser vertreten wird. Hierzu ist langer Atem nötig. Ungefährer O-Ton von gestern "einen großen Dampfer lenkt man nicht mal schnell in eine neue Richtung". Austreten ist zwar auch ein Zeichen, führt aber m.M. dazu dass überhaupt kein Gegengewicht mehr da ist, und der Austritt wird weiter oben vmtl. nicht mal wahrgenommen. 

Evtl. ist ja zusätzlich noch das Budget für die DIMB Mitgliedschaft vorhanden, damit die Jungs und Mädels auch einen breitere Basis bekommen.

Also engagiert euch in der MTB Gruppe in eurer Sektion oder gründet eine DIMB IG, Hauptsache wir werden sichtbar als Masse.

Ciao Reiner


----------



## scratch_a (26. März 2021)

pera schrieb:


> ....
> Ich für meinen Teil wurde von meiner Sektion als Ansprechpartner für die UNB genannt. Mal sehen, was passiert. Sollte es nicht gelingen, Sperrungen zu verhindern, sollte der dazu notwendige Support aus München fehlen, oder sollte ich gar auf eine meiner Runden plötzlich vor Sperrschildern stehen, die der XC fahrende Kollege der Nachbarsektion nicht verhindern konnte oder wollte, dann wechsle ich vom DAV zum SAC und habe immer einen leichten Akkuschrauber mit passenden Bits im Rucksack.



Also ein gewisser Herr A. S. vom FAV freut sich auch über jeden weiteren Wegemeister. Umso mehr Biker dort mitmachen, desto mehr werden wir auch von den Wanderern (positiv) wahr genommen.
Ist für unsere Region als Wegehalter meines Erachtens auch sehr bedeutend. Wie groß da der Einfluss auf die fränkische Schweiz ist, weiß ich allerdings nicht.

Ansonsten kann ich deiner Zusammenfassung von gestern zustimmen.
Fand es gut, dass sich die zwei vom DAV die Zeit genommen haben und auch recht besonnen auf teilweise gereizte Meinungen reagierten.

Ich war nur stiller (neutraler) Zuhörer, da ich auch aktuell nicht im DAV bin. Vielleicht hatte ich auch als Nichtmitglied nicht so die große Erwartung und wurde möglicherweise deshalb auch nicht so enttäuscht wie manch andere.
Aber schade fand ich, dass meines Erachtens zum Teil zu emotional reingegrätscht wurde. Klar, MTB liegt uns alle sehr am Herzen und es geht auch um sehr viel. Aber emotionale Diskussionen sind meiner Meinung nach meist nicht sehr förderlich, läuft Gefahr nicht sachlich zu bleiben und führt selten zum Verständnis der Gesprächspartner.


----------



## pera (26. März 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Also ein gewisser Herr A. S. vom FAV freut sich auch über jeden weiteren Wegemeister. Umso mehr Biker dort mitmachen, desto mehr werden wir auch von den Wanderern (positiv) wahr genommen.
> Ist für unsere Region als Wegehalter meines Erachtens auch sehr bedeutend. Wie groß da der Einfluss auf die fränkische Schweiz ist, weiß ich allerdings nicht.


Der Herr A.S. vom Fränkischen Alb Verein ist ein cooler Typ und aus dieser Richtung erwarte ich auch keinen Ärger, die haben in ihrem Arbeitsgebiet auch weniger Nutzungsdruck als der Fränkische Schweiz Verein. Dort erwarte ich mehr Gesprächsbedarf, auch wenn es eigentlich keine echten Probleme gibt.
Das ist etwas was mich gewaltig ärgert, die Akteure haben in ihrem Zank um den teilweise überlaufen alpinen Raum den Rest Bayerns ignoriert. Wir haben jetzt Probleme, wo keine sind.
In dem Punkt hast du absolut Recht, wir Biker müssen mehr Verantwortung übernehmen für die Wege die wir befahren!


----------



## GarfieldII (27. März 2021)

pera schrieb:


> Hier mal das, was ich persönlich von gestern mitgenommen habe. Andere mögen eine andere Wahrnehmung haben.
> 
> *Vertritt der DAV den Mountainbikesport? Jein!*
> 
> ...



Sorry aber das ist für mich alles nur bla bla bla. Für mich sind Kernfragen nicht beantwortet.


Wenn das so wäre wie Du schreibst, warum hat der Dav hier nicht für Mtb gekämpft ?
Wie kommt es und warum zu der Definition der Wegeeignung ?
Wieso findet sich diese Definition in der VwV ?
Warum wird dem Mtbler und sogar dem Wegebesitzer die Fähigkeit abgesprochen selber zu urteilen ?
Warum wurde dies nicht ebenso für andere Bereiche definiert, das wäre ausgewogen ?
Warum also ist Mtb so im Mittelpunkt, was sind die exakten Gründe ?

usw usw

 Der Dav soll jetzt auf das Umweltministerium reingefallen sein, aber Präsentationen von Dav 
Sitzungen haben doch hier eindeutig bewiesen , das es auch den tatsächlichen Meinungen der
Dav Protagonisten entspricht, was jetzt Realität ist. Mtb raus und freie Fahrt für Wanderer, das
wollten die doch immer, und habe es jetzt sehr intelligent angestellt und sind dann auch noch unschuldig.
Mir tun die Locals sehr leid die bald quasi illegal Ihren Sport ausüben müssen. Den ich bin mir sicher
das viele schöne Trails gesperrt werden. Das dauert nicht mehr lange.
Für mich ist es einfach, ich bleibe einfach weg.😎


----------



## dertutnix (27. März 2021)

pera schrieb:


> *Vertritt der DAV den Mountainbikesport? Jein!*


das ist eine in meinen Augen gefährliche Verharmlosung. Der DAV-Dachverband und auch die (meisten) DAV-Sektionen (in Oberbayern) sehen das Mountainbiken als Bestandteil ihrer Arbeit. Entscheidend ist dabei immer, ob man die gleiche Vorstellung von "Mountainbikesport" hat. Wer also nach den offiziellen Gegebenheiten, wie sie in Baden-Württemberg oder in Tirol rechtlich erlaubt sind, mit dem Mountainbiken zufrieden ist, der sieht sich beim DAV-Dachverband gut vertreten. In diesem Zusammenhang zeigt sich für mich auch das Dilemma des DAV-Dachverbands beim "E-BIKE", denn gerade diese Klientel wäre dessen bevorzugte Zielgruppe: weitgehend zufrieden mit den für LKW befestigten Erschließungs"wegen" zu den Hütten, dort in schöner Kulisse auf einer (DAV-) Hütte konsumieren und dann wieder zum Ausgangspunkt zurückrollen




scratch_a schrieb:


> ... Aber schade fand ich, dass meines Erachtens zum Teil zu emotional reingegrätscht wurde. Klar, MTB liegt uns alle sehr am Herzen und es geht auch um sehr viel. Aber emotionale Diskussionen sind meiner Meinung nach meist nicht sehr förderlich, läuft Gefahr nicht sachlich zu bleiben und führt selten zum Verständnis der Gesprächspartner.


gerade Emotionen braucht es in (je)der Diskussion, gleichwohl diese nicht beleidigend sein dürfen.

Austreten? Nach meiner Einschätzung ist das extrem abhängig von der eigenen Sektion und warum man dort ist. Wer also mehr Bergsport betreibt und auch die Infrastruktur wie Hütten und Kletterhallen nutzt, sicher ein Argument, im DAV zu bleiben. Wer im DAV etwas bewegen will, der hat meinen höchsten Respekt und sollte das bitte auch weiterhin tun.
Ich gestehe, dass ich mich nicht in der Sektion München und v.a. bei M97 eingebracht habe. Nun haben mich jedoch weder die wenigen Teilnahmen an den Veranstaltungen der Sektion noch die mediale Präsenz oder Aussagen der Sektionsleitung jedoch ermutigt, mich zu engagieren. 
Bei "meinen" Themen hatte ich den Eindruck, dass die Sektion sehr gut besetzt ist/war (Beispiel Isar), weitere Unterstützung war da nicht nötig. Bei der Ausrichtung der Sektion kann ich jedoch nicht erkennen, dass selbst die größte MTB-Gruppe in einer DAV-Sektion mit ca. 1.500 Mitglieder (Hörensagen) gegenüber der Gesamtheit der Sektionsmitglieder von ca. 90.000-100.000 wirklich etwas bewirken kann, wenn die anderen Gruppen für "ihre" Klientel andere Auffassungen vertreten. Da die Sektionen nun ihre Delegierten zur Hauptversammlung entsenden, sehe ich es kritisch, dass sich hier etwas bewegt. 
Interessant könnte sein, ob eine "feindliche Übernahme" vieler Sektionen gelingen kann? Also eine aktive Ausrichtung der Sektionen pro Mountainbiken in den jeweiligen Sektionshauptversammlungen. Etwa: Die Mountainbiker verabreden ihre Teilnahme an den Versammlungen der Sektionen, stellen in der Versammlung ihre Anträge und v.a. Mandatsträger (Satzung ist jeweils beachten). Wenn es gelingt, dass vermehrt Mandatsträger aus den Reihen der Mountainbiker dann zu der Jahreshauptversammlung entsandt werden, dann könnte sich auch bei geeigneten Beschlüssen im Dachverband etwas ändern. Aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung muss ich einschränken, das funktioniert genau einmal. In der Konsequenz sammelten sich nämlich bei der nächsten Versammlung die "stille Masse" und drehten alles wieder in die "gewohnten" Bahnen.

Wenn sich beim DAV etwas ändern soll, dann wären das in meinen Augen

Trennung von Verein und Wirtschaft
keine (partei-) politischen Verquickungen 
Besinnung auf die Grundwerte
Spartenspezifische Sektionen mit Vetorecht

Ich wünsche allen Akteuren ein gutes Händchen!


----------



## mw.dd (27. März 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Danke an Dich und Nico, das ihr Euch die Zeit genommen habt.
> Ich werde meine Mitgliedschaft im DAV zumindest nicht sofort kündigen.
> 
> Den Rest überlege ich mir morgen - zum eigentlichen Inhalt und dem, was ich mir da gewünscht hätte wäre im Moment wohl wenig postives dabei.


Ich hatte jetzt Zeit zum Nachdenken - viel besser ist mein Eindruck aber nicht geworden.
Zusätzlich zu dem, was @pera da geschrieben hat möchte ich noch anmerken:

Die Verquickung von "Modellprojekten" und deren Durchsetzung in einzelnen Regionen mit dem Betretungsrecht für Radfahrer insgesamt ist ein schwerer Fehler. Die Abwehr von Sperrbemühungen diverser Interessenträger wird so nicht gelingen!
Ich bin entsetzt, dass der DAV - obwohl er gern Interessenvertreter der MTBiker sein will - gerade 1,5 Stellen und das auch nur projektbezogen und zu 2/3 fremdfinanziert dafür erübrigen will
Ich bin weiterhin entsetzt, dass die juristische Bearbeitung des Themas "Betretungsrecht für Radfahrer" einem fast 80jährigen Mountainbikegegner überlassen wird. In den entscheidenden Runden war von Seiten des DAV überhaupt kein Mountainbiker dabei - hätte wahrscheinlich nur gestört
Benjamin und Nico sind sicher engagiert, aber kaum in der Lage, die Interessen der MTBiker in politischen "Kungelrunden" durchzusetzen - und der restliche Hauptverband will lieber einen Kompromiß als sich konsequent für die MTBiker einzusetzen
Die von Benjamin geäußerte Hoffnung, dass sich die VwV in der Praxis nicht auswirkt weil niemand Zeit hätte Sperrungen zu erlassen und durchzusetzen kann man nicht anders als naiv nennen
Das der DIMB eine über 20 Jahre alte Vereinbarung als Begründung für den aktuelen Standpunkt des DAV vorgehalten wird - dazu fällt mir auch nichts Gutes ein. Weiterhin ging ein Vorwurf in Richtung DIMB, dass sie sich in den Gesprächsrunden zum Thema nicht durchgesetzt hätte. Ja wie denn - ein Mountainbiker gegen 20 Gegner und drei vom DAV?

Dazu kommt, dass Benjamin und Nico offensichtlich vorsätzlich von Ihrem Arbeitgeber darüber im Unklaren gelassen werden, was vor 2018 gelaufen ist.


----------



## ExcelBiker (27. März 2021)

Na ja, ich hatte zwar eine Terminkollision und konnte nur die erste Stunde verfolgen, aber die war für mich sehr aufschlußreich.

Auffällig war das Ziel im Projekt, mindestens 7 Trails zu benennen. Ich weiß was danach kommen wird: "Jetzt habt's eure Trails, und alle anderen werden gesperrt!". Wer das nicht glaubt, muss nur nach Österreich schauen, die haben genau diese Problematik. Noch besser: Nachdem alle Wege dann breit behandelt wurden, wissen die MTB-Gegner genau, wo sie mit Sperren ansetzen können. Eine bessere Vorlage können sie nicht bekommen.

Mir ist da noch viel mehr aufgefallen, aber das schreibe ich später ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensDey (27. März 2021)

GarfieldII schrieb:


> Für mich sind Kernfragen nicht beantwortet.


Waren denn dafür die richtigen Ansprechpartnetr dabei? =>


dertutnix schrieb:


> gerade Emotionen braucht es in (je)der Diskussion, gleichwohl diese nicht beleidigend sein dürfen.


Wenn sich jemand freiwillig dem Mob stellt, obwohl der das nicht muss, finde ich Emotionalität ab einem frühen Maß völlig fehl am Platze:


scratch_a schrieb:


> zu emotional reingegrätscht


----------



## dertutnix (27. März 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> ... Wenn sich jemand freiwillig dem Mob stellt, obwohl der das nicht muss, finde ich Emotionalität ab einem frühen Maß völlig fehl am Platze:


Na da bist du aber jetzt emotional mal völlig dabei...
freiwillig? Ich sehe das durchaus als Bestandteil des Jobs, Mitgliedern Rede und Antwort zu stehen. Manchmal müsste man Vergnügungssteuer zahlen, manchmal ist das Gehalt Schmerzensgeld.


----------



## JensDey (27. März 2021)

dertutnix schrieb:


> Na da bist du aber jetzt emotional mal völlig dabei...
> freiwillig? Ich sehe das durchaus als Bestandteil des Jobs, Mitgliedern Rede und Antwort zu stehen. Manchmal müsste man Vergnügungssteuer zahlen, manchmal ist das Gehalt Schmerzensgeld.


Waren die beiden "Freiwilligen" denn offilzielle "Mandatsträger"? Ich hatte das bisher anders herausgelesen.


----------



## dertutnix (27. März 2021)

Was verstehst du an JOB nicht? Sollte jetzt in der Beschreibung nicht enthalten sein, das Projekt und die Auffassung des Mountainbikens beim DAV auch den Mitgliedern zu vermitteln, dann entschuldige ich mich, denn dann wäre das tatsächlich freiwillig gewesen.


----------



## -blue- (27. März 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Wenn sich jemand freiwillig dem Mob stellt, obwohl der das nicht muss, finde ich Emotionalität ab einem frühen Maß völlig fehl am Platze:


Die Formulierung Mob finde ich hier mal völlig fehl am Platz.


----------



## Marshall6 (27. März 2021)

Nach ein bisschen überlegen bin ich zu der Entscheidung gekommen, das ich den DAV verlassen werde.
Gründe:

Nico und Benni sind für mich wie der kleine Bagger am Suezkanal, der versucht hat das riesige Frachtschiff (DAV) freizugraben.
meine Sektion (Konstanz) hat meine Nachricht an Nico weitergereicht, von der Sektion habe ich bis heute keine Antwort erhalten, es wurde mir auch kein „MTB-Beauftragter“ der Sektion benannt. Die Bikegruppe der Sektion Konstanz befindet sich im Corona Winterschlaf.
Als es hier mal Nagelfallen im Wald gab, hat sich die Presse und die Verwaltung an den lokalen Verein gewendet, der den kleinen Bikepark hier verantwortet und betreut. Finde ich richtig so, da braucht man keinen DAV.

Der DIMB gegenüber bin ich unentschlossen, da diese an meinem Wohnort keine Relevanz hat.
Sollte es mal eine IG in meiner Nähe geben, wäre ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ExcelBiker (27. März 2021)

Marshall6 schrieb:


> Der DIMB gegenüber bin ich unentschlossen, da diese an meinem Wohnort keine Relevanz hat.


So als Gedankenstütze: Die DIMB ist deutschlandweit aufgestellt. Sie ist also nicht nur an deinem Ort aktiv in den IGs, sondern auch an allen anderen. Und wenn es in deinem Ort noch ruhig ist - wer garantiert, dass es so bleibt? Die Begehrlichkeiten der MTB-Gegner werden überall laut, und wenn irgendwo Sperrungen kommen, kommen sie leichter auch zu dir. Insofern wäre es weitsichtig, der DIMB beizutreten, um deutschlandweit offene Verhältnisse zu bewahren bzw. zu bekommen. Das Denken um "meine Trails" ist hier ziemlich gefährlich. Es geht hier um "unsere Trails", überall.

Im Zweifel wende dich einfach an die DIMB, auch per Telefon. Die erklären auch gerne, was da hinter den Kulissen alles passiert, ohne dass die DIMB öffentlich auftritt.


----------



## static (27. März 2021)

Es gibt die IG Bodesee:








						DIMB IG Bodensee
					

DIMB IG Bodensee  Gründungsjahr  2015   Ziel:    Wir möchten erster Ansprechpartner für DIMB Mitglieder, alle interessierten Mountainbiker, andere Interessensvertretungen, Vereine, die öffentliche Hand und Veranstalter in der Region sein. Wir wollen ein regionsübergreifendes Netzwerk für alle




					www.dimb.de


----------



## JensDey (27. März 2021)

dertutnix schrieb:


> Was verstehst du an JOB nicht?


Ich rede vom Termin am Donnerstag. Waren da Vertreter mit Job, Funktion, Verantwortung für das Desater dabei.


----------



## JensDey (27. März 2021)

-blue- schrieb:


> Die Formulierung Mob finde ich hier mal völlig fehl am Platz.


Unproduktive Emotionalität und viele rennen hinter her. Du hast einen passenderen Namen?


----------



## ExcelBiker (27. März 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Ich rede vom Termin am Donnerstag. Waren da Vertreter mit Job, Funktion, Verantwortung für das Desater dabei.


Wenn du das meinst: Nico und Benjamin sind die Projektleiter vom DAV. Also mit Job, Funktion und Verantwortung.


----------



## dertutnix (27. März 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Unproduktiv...


Trifft es. Für mich ist der Thread erledigt, die Frage habe ich für mich beantwortet.


----------



## -blue- (27. März 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Unproduktive Emotionalität und viele rennen hinter her. Du hast einen passenderen Namen?


Am Thema vorbei. Wieder mal. Sei es drum.
Hast Du an der Veranstaltung teilgenommen und weißt daher, wovon Du sprichst?


----------



## Marshall6 (27. März 2021)

static schrieb:


> Es gibt die IG Bodesee:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für den Hinweis. Hier im Forum finde ich nichts von dieser Gruppe, bei Facebook bin ich nicht und das bleibt so. Scheint nur noch auf dem Papier bzw. seit 2015 unverändert beim genannten Link zu existieren. Die Idee kann auch garnicht funktionieren, hier am See ist NICHTS verfügbar was den ganzen See angeht, weder politisch, noch Nahverkehr, noch Verwaltung. 
Die auf der anderen Seeseite kochen immer Ihre eigene Suppe, Stichwort Baden und Württemberg. 
Vom Dialekt ganz abgesehen, hier reichen teilweise 20 km um den anderen nicht mehr zu verstehen, Hochdeutsch existiert nicht.


----------



## mw.dd (28. März 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> dass meines Erachtens zum Teil zu emotional reingegrätscht


Da waren zwei Nachfragen zum dem etwas länglichen Frontalvortrag ("wie lange dauert der noch"), der mit dem, weswegen unter anderem ich mir die Zeit genommen hatte nicht viel zu tun hatte.
"Emotional reingegrätscht" ist anders.
Ist aber bezeichnend, dass man sich nicht mit der Kritik, sondern lieber mit dem Kritisierenden beschäftigen mag.


ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Auffällig war das Ziel im Projekt, mindestens 7 Trails zu benennen.


Die übrigens weder in Qualität noch Zielgruppe irgendwo beschrieben sind. Es hieß "Trails und Routen"; da kann sich jetzt jeder alles vorstellen.


JensDey schrieb:


> Wenn sich jemand freiwillig dem Mob stellt, obwohl der das nicht muss, finde ich Emotionalität ab einem frühen Maß völlig fehl am Platze:


Du warst nicht dabei, oder?


----------



## ExcelBiker (28. März 2021)

Gratuliere Benjamin @GlobeT ! Dank deinen sehr guten Kenntnissen über Kommunikation und wie man eine solche Veranstaltung nach den eigenen Wünschen lenken kann, vermute ich, dass der Donnerstag Abend genau nach deinen Vorstellungen gelaufen ist. Auch dass du einige mit deinen "Argumenten" und "Erklärungen" auf deine Seite hast bringen können, spricht für deine Fähigkeiten. Du hast auch dein Ziel erreicht, nichts Wesentliches rauszugeben, siehe unter anderem


GarfieldII schrieb:


> Wenn das so wäre wie Du schreibst, warum hat der Dav hier nicht für Mtb gekämpft ?
> Wie kommt es und warum zu der Definition der Wegeeignung ?
> Wieso findet sich diese Definition in der VwV ?
> Warum wird dem Mtbler und sogar dem Wegebesitzer die Fähigkeit abgesprochen selber zu urteilen ?
> ...


, und etwas Schriftliches, auf das viele hier gehofft haben, konntest du Dank deinem Bestehen auf eine mündliche "Klärung" der offenen Fragen umgehen.

Nach deinem bisherigen Verhalten hier im Forum habe ich geahnt, dass es so kommen würde, und du hast meine Vermutungen voll bestätigt. Das bestätigt auch meine Vermutung, dass in diesem Projekt Kommunikationsprofis sind, die genau wissen, was sie machen. Und noch weiter, die wissen, was die eigentliche Intention von dem Projekt ist. Das tatsächliche Ziel von dem Projekt wird dadurch immer klarer, vielen Dank für diesen Einblick in den DAV Hauptverband, oberste Führungsetage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (28. März 2021)

Den Schuh hast du dir jetzt selber angezogen, @mw.dd.
Und nur weil ICH es so empfand heißt das noch lange nicht, dass es für andere auch so sein muss. Das war eben mein subjektiver Eindruck und hat nichts damit zu tun, dass man sich lieber mit dem Kritisierenden beschäftigen mag, als mit der Sache. Das ist eine Unterstellung deinerseits.

Ich fand es durchaus interessant, dass man auch einen etwas tieferen Einblick bei dem Projekt bekommen durfte. Schließlich fand ich es sogar sinnvoll, um die Gesamtsituation besser verstehen zu können, was sich dort gerade abspielt und es wurden dazu ja auch hier paar Fragen gestellt. Das sich das etwas länger gezogen hat, war ja nicht nur allein wegen des Vortrags, sondern auch wegen Nachfragen.

Mir ist aber immer noch nicht klar, warum aus den lokalen Problemen bzw. wegen den Standpunkten einzelner Bürgermeister und Almbauern die VwV vom Ministerium so dermaßen angepasst wurde, dass es jetzt ganz Bayern betroffen ist. Ich befürchte, dass da im Hintergrund noch viel mehr passiert. Ob da jetzt vom DAV welche beteiligt sind oder zumindest davon wissen, keine Ahnung. Ich weiß auch noch immer nicht, was ich vom DAV was MTB betrifft halten soll. Dafür ist der Verein wohl zu vielschichtig und zu verworren. Aber die nächsten Monate wird sich wohl immer mehr zeigen, wo die Reise wirklich hingehen wird und ob der DAV dabei zur Lösung beiträgt oder mit das Problem selber ist.


----------



## ExcelBiker (28. März 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ich befürchte, dass da im Hintergrund noch viel mehr passiert. Ob da jetzt vom DAV welche beteiligt sind oder zumindest davon wissen


Geh mal davon aus, dass der DAV voll beteiligt war. Das geht auch aus dem zeitlichen Verlauf hervor.

1. Fixpunkt: Wann hat der DAV seine "Rechtsauffassung" komplett gedreht? Das muss nach 2015, aber vor dem Start vom Projekt gewesen sein, und das Projekt wurde im September 2018 gestartet. Mit der alten Auffassung ("Es kommt auf dein Können an") hätten sie das Projekt nicht durchführen können.

2. Fixpunkt: Die VwV ist zwar erst im Dezember 2020 verüffentlicht worden. Wenn man aber die Aufgabenstellung im Projekt anschaut, ist das Projekt nur durchführbar, wenn die neue VwV aktiv ist. Der Teil, der sich um die "Wegeeignung" dreht, benötigt zwingend die neue VwV. Das zeigt für mich, dass bereits zum Projektstart die VwV in diesem Punkt mehr oder weniger fertig ausformuliert war.

Daraus folgt für mich, dass es eine Absprache zwischen Ministerium und DAV gegeben haben muss: Der DAV ändert seine Auffassung über "geeignete Wege" und bekommt im Gegenzug dafür ein Projekt, um die neue Auffassung über die "Wegeeignung" flächendeckend umzusetzen. Wenn nur die VwV geändert worden wäre (ohne DAV-Projekt), hätte sich erst mal gar nichts geändert. Durch das DAV-Projekt werden aber sehr schnell Fakten geschaffen und Präzedenzfälle erzeugt. Dass das Ganze in durchaus sinnvolle Teile eingebettet wird (Aufklärung über die Haftungsfrage, Gedanken über Lenkungsmaßnahmen und touristische Angebote) macht es so schwer, den Kern, MTB wahrscheinlich massiv einzuschränken, zu erkennen.

Zum Argument, dass das wegen dem Volksbegehren Artenvielfalt gekommen wäre: Das Volksbegehren wurde erst im Herbst 2018 überhaupt gestartet, und das Ergebnis war im März 2019 fertig. Sprich, der Regierung war das wahrscheinlich ganz recht, die Fahrrad-spezifischen Änderungen dem Volksbegehren in die Schuhe zu schieben.


----------



## -blue- (28. März 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ich fand es durchaus interessant, ....
> 
> Mir ist aber immer noch nicht klar, ......





scratch_a schrieb:


> Ich befürchte, ......





scratch_a schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch noch immer nicht, ....





scratch_a schrieb:


> Aber die nächsten Monate wird sich wohl immer mehr zeigen, .....


mmmmmhhhmmmm.....

1 : 4  pro : contra informeller Vortrag.
..


----------



## scratch_a (28. März 2021)

Ja, will ich nicht abstreiten. Interessant heißt ja nicht, dass alles geklärt wurde


----------



## GlobeT (29. März 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Gratuliere Benjamin @GlobeT ! Dank deinen sehr guten Kenntnissen über Kommunikation und wie man eine solche Veranstaltung nach den eigenen Wünschen lenken kann, vermute ich, dass der Donnerstag Abend genau nach deinen Vorstellungen gelaufen ist. Auch dass du einige mit deinen "Argumenten" und "Erklärungen" auf deine Seite hast bringen können, spricht für deine Fähigkeiten. Du hast auch dein Ziel erreicht, nichts Wesentliches rauszugeben, siehe unter anderem
> 
> , und etwas Schriftliches, auf das viele hier gehofft haben, konntest du Dank deinem Bestehen auf eine mündliche "Klärung" der offenen Fragen umgehen.
> 
> Nach deinem bisherigen Verhalten hier im Forum habe ich geahnt, dass es so kommen würde, und du hast meine Vermutungen voll bestätigt. Das bestätigt auch meine Vermutung, dass in diesem Projekt Kommunikationsprofis sind, die genau wissen, was sie machen. Und noch weiter, die wissen, was die eigentliche Intention von dem Projekt ist. Das tatsächliche Ziel von dem Projekt wird dadurch immer klarer, vielen Dank für diesen Einblick in den DAV Hauptverband, oberste Führungsetage.


Hallo @ExcelBiker ,

ich finde deine Aussagen tatsächlich fehl am Platz, wenn du dich nach einer Stunde aus der Sitzung verabschiedest nachdem wir insgesamt 2,5 h in der Sitzung waren.
In der zweiten Hälfte wurden vieler der noch "offenen Fragen" beantwortet. Bei manchen Fragen die du zitierst kann ich dir keine Antwort geben, da müsstest du das Ministerium fragen, da ja nicht der DAV der Absender der VZH ist.


----------



## GlobeT (29. März 2021)

dertutnix schrieb:


> Benjamin hatte zugesagt, die Präsentation über das Projekt einzustellen. Ein Mitschnitt wurde abgelehnt. Ob jemand seine private Aufzeichnungen teilen will, bleibt abzuwarten, von mir kommt dazu nichts...


Anbei wie besprochen der Vortrag vom Donnerstag


----------



## ExcelBiker (29. März 2021)

GlobeT schrieb:


> Anbei wie besprochen der Vortrag vom Donnerstag


Danke @GlobeT für den Vortrag.

Du verweist hier auf DAVI:




Das ist aber für den Normalnutzer nicht erreichbar, nur für Sektionsleiter und andere Personen mit Amt. Insofern gibt es für uns also keine Infos zum Runden Tisch.

Kannst du uns die dort hinterlegten Info auf andere Weise zukommen lassen?


----------



## ExcelBiker (29. März 2021)

Und warum widerspricht sich der DAV hier?





gegenüber




(Quelle: https://www.tourismus-kompetenz.de/.../Leitfaden-Haftung-und-Recht-Mountainbike.pdf)


----------



## MoDingens (29. März 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Und warum widerspricht sich der DAV hier?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1238164
> 
> ...


Der Widerspruch wurde mündlich aufgeklärt:
Die linke Seite wurde vom Rechtsausschuss des DAV erarbeitet, die rechte Seite von der IG Mountainbike. 
Die linke Seite ist damit die rechtliche bindende Position des DAV. 
Warum die rechte Seite abweicht liegt vermutlich wieder an der komplexen Struktur des DAV. 
Die anderen Teilnehmer mögen meine Erklärung gerne erweitern oder für falsch erklären, falls ich was verpasst habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ExcelBiker (29. März 2021)

MoDingens schrieb:


> Die linke Seite wurde vom Rechtsausschuss des DAV erarbeitet, die rechte Seite von der IG Mountainbike.
> Die linke Seite ist damit die rechtliche bindende Position des DAV.
> Warum die rechte Seite abweicht liegt vermutlich wieder an der komplexen Struktur des DAV.


Das wurde schon mal so erklärt, nicht nur in dem Vortrag. Wenn aber der DAV Daten veröffentlicht, die nicht konsistent sind, spricht das nicht für deren Organisation.

Stell dir vor, VW veröffentlicht Daten für den Golf, mit unterschiedlichen Angaben zum Kofferraumvolumen. Die eine Angabe kommt vom Marketing, die andere aus der Rechtsabteilung ...


----------



## dierabenfliegen (29. März 2021)

Danke an alle für die Infos zum Vortrag. Sehr interessant.

Aus meiner Sicht dreht sich alles um die Interpretation von 2 Kernaussagen des Naturschutzgesetzes: 

Radfahren auf geeigneten Wegen
Dem Fußgänger gebührt der Vorrang

Unstrittig ist - glaube ich - dass zur Zeit des Entstehens Fahrräder anders aussahen als heute und auch die Fahrtechnik eine andere war. Nun kann ich die Sicht des DAV einnehmen (ich nehme an, dass das die Sicht ist): Der Gesetzgeber wollte eigentlich damals das Fahrradfahren auf "Trails" verbieten, hat das aber nicht so ins Gesetz geschrieben, sondern nur die Wegeignung. Und mit den Rädern von damals war eh klar, dass das Befahren von Trails nicht geht. Mit dem MTBs von heute ist anders. Der Vorrang des Fußgängers wird zudem als vorrangiges Betretungsrecht interpretiert. Aus dem Blickwinkel ist natürlich jeder Trail ein Erfolg!

Man kann aber auch die Sicht einnehmen, dass die Wegeignung von heute obsolet ist und man eigentlich den Halbsatz (sofern der Weg geeignet ist) streichen kann. So macht man es an anderer Stelle auch, wenn es technischen Fortschritt gibt (bspw. will man ja auch autonomes Fahren erlauben). Zudem kann man den Vorrang des Fußgängers auch als Vorrang während des Ausübens des Betretungsrechts ansehen, und nicht das Betretungsrecht des Radfahrers in Frage stellen, sobald es zum Zusammentreffen mit Fußgängern kommt.

Von einem MTB Verein wünsche ich mir, dass er die 2. Sicht einnimmt und so in Verhandlungen, runde Tische etc. geht.


----------



## GlobeT (29. März 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Das wurde schon mal so erklärt, nicht nur in dem Vortrag. Wenn aber der DAV Daten veröffentlicht, die nicht konsistent sind, spricht das nicht für deren Organisation.
> 
> Stell dir vor, VW veröffentlicht Daten für den Golf, mit unterschiedlichen Angaben zum Kofferraumvolumen. Die eine Angabe kommt vom Marketing, die andere aus der Rechtsabteilung ...


Dann haben aber auch andere Verbände widersprüchliche Aussagen, die nicht konsistent sind und da beschwerst du dich, zumind. hier im Thread nicht.


----------



## ExcelBiker (29. März 2021)

dierabenfliegen schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht dreht sich alles um die Interpretation von 2 Kernaussagen des Naturschutzgesetzes:
> 
> Radfahren auf geeigneten Wegen
> Dem Fußgänger gebührt der Vorrang


... und da ist schon der erste Fehler: Im NatSchG steht nichts von Fahrrädern! Der Wortlaut sieht so aus:

_1Jedermann darf auf Privatwegen in der freien Natur wandern und, soweit sich die Wege dafür eignen, reiten und mit Fahrzeugen ohne Motorkraft sowie Krankenfahrstühlen fahren. 2Den Fußgängern gebührt der Vorrang._

Das heißt, das NatSchG gilt genauso für alle anderen muskelbetriebenen Fahrzeuge, z.B. Tretroller.



dierabenfliegen schrieb:


> Man kann aber auch die Sicht einnehmen, dass die Wegeignung von heute obsolet ist und man eigentlich den Halbsatz (sofern der Weg geeignet ist) streichen kann.


Nein, der Halbsatz ist extrem wichtig. Es gibt genügend Erklärungen dazu, warum der so ist und was alles daraus folgt. Unter anderem folgt daraus, dass er für dich persönlich geeignet ist, und damit unter anderem das eigene Fahrkönnen eine Rolle spielt. Auch wichtig ist in diesem Fall die Haftung: Weil der Weg für dich persönlich geeignet sein muss, kannst du den Wegehalter nicht zur Verantwortung ziehen, wenn du dort nicht fahren kannst. Kurz gesagt besagt der Halbsatz: "Kannst du dort fahren, ist der Weg für dich geeignet. Kannst du dort nicht fahren, ist der Weg für dich nicht geeignet und du darfst dann dort auch nicht fahren, oder Ansprüche darauf geltend machen."


----------



## Sun on Tour (29. März 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt besagt der Halbsatz: "Kannst du dort fahren, ist der Weg für dich geeignet. Kannst du dort nicht fahren, ist der Weg für dich nicht geeignet und du darfst kannst dann dort auch nicht fahren, oder Ansprüche darauf geltend machen.


Nur weil man es nicht kann, ist es einem deshalb nicht verboten (es zu versuchen).


----------



## ExcelBiker (29. März 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Nur weil man es nicht kann, ist es einem deshalb nicht verboten (es zu versuchen).


Du hast gewonnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dierabenfliegen (29. März 2021)

GlobeT schrieb:


> Auch hier ist die Info falsch, der DAV hat den Tisch organisiert, in dem er nen externen Moderator gezahlt hat.



Ich glaube, die Rolle des DAV ist nicht nur das Bezahlen des externen Moderators. In der Präsentation steht auch, ihr habt die AG organisiert. Und war der DAV nicht auch den Sitzungen der AG Berglandwirtschaft beteiligt, wo es um die "Radlerproblematik" ging?

Wenn ich aus einer UnterAG an die AG berichte, dann bin ich mehr als nur ein finanzieller Unterstützer dieser Unterarbeitsgruppe.


----------



## dierabenfliegen (29. März 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> ... und da ist schon der erste Fehler: Im NatSchG steht nichts von Fahrrädern! Der Wortlaut sieht so aus:
> 
> _1Jedermann darf auf Privatwegen in der freien Natur wandern und, soweit sich die Wege dafür eignen, reiten und mit Fahrzeugen ohne Motorkraft sowie Krankenfahrstühlen fahren. 2Den Fußgängern gebührt der Vorrang._
> 
> Das heißt, das NatSchG gilt genauso für alle anderen muskelbetriebenen Fahrzeuge, z.B. Tretroller.



Naja, in Art 30 steht dann:

(2) Das Radfahren, das Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen und das Reiten ist im Wald nur auf Straßen und geeigneten Wegen zulässig. 



ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Nein, der Halbsatz ist extrem wichtig. Es gibt genügend Erklärungen dazu, warum der so ist und was alles daraus folgt. Unter anderem folgt daraus, dass er für dich persönlich geeignet ist, und damit unter anderem das eigene Fahrkönnen eine Rolle spielt. Auch wichtig ist in diesem Fall die Haftung: Weil der Weg für dich persönlich geeignet sein muss, kannst du den Wegehalter nicht zur Verantwortung ziehen, wenn du dort nicht fahren kannst. Kurz gesagt besagt der Halbsatz: "Kannst du dort fahren, ist der Weg für dich geeignet. Kannst du dort nicht fahren, ist der Weg für dich nicht geeignet und du darfst dann dort auch nicht fahren, oder Ansprüche darauf geltend machen."


 
Das war mir so jetzt nicht bewusst. Ich bin immer davon ausgegangen, dass kein Waldbesitzer für typische Waldgefahren haftet. Und dementsprechend auch keine Ansprüche geltend gemacht werden können.


----------



## Sun on Tour (29. März 2021)

dierabenfliegen schrieb:


> Naja, in Art 30 steht dann:
> 
> (2) Das Radfahren, das Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen und das Reiten ist im Wald nur auf Straßen und geeigneten Wegen zulässig.



Für diejenigen, die mit der Gesetzeslage in Bayern nicht so vertraut sind und wissen möchten, was es mit den "geeigneten Wegen" auf sich hat, bietet sich das letzte zum Mountainbiken ergangene Urteil des AG Aichach an:

Konkret ging es um ein DAV-Mitglied, das auf einem gern begangenen und befahrenen Weg, den der Grundstückseigentümer als Rückegasse bezeichnet, in eine Nagelfalle fuhr und von seiner Sektion die Empfehlung bekam dies bei der Polizei zu melden. Über die Ermittlungen erhielt der Eigentümer die Kontaktdaten des Geschädigten und verlangte eine Unterlassungserklärung über 10.000 € zu unterschreiben, was dieser nicht tat, weil es für ihn das Ende des heimatnahen Mountainbikens bedeutet hätte. Daraufhin wurde er auf Unterlassung über ein *Ordnungsgeld bis zu 250.000,00 EUR, ersatzweise Ordnungshaft von bis zu 6 Monaten* verklagt. Seine Sektion hat sich dann an die DIMB gewandt, die den Kontakt zu mir herstellte.

Den im Urteil des AG Aichach (PDF) erwähnten Text (sh. unten), hatte ich daraufhin erarbeitet und ihm und seiner Rechtsanwältin, die er bereits beauftragt hatte, kostenlos, aber offensichtlich nicht umsonst, zur Verfügung gestellt.

Das Urteil des Amtsgerichts Aichach hatte großes Potential den Rechtsfrieden in Bayern wieder herzustellen. So kam auch der Richter zu dem Schluss «Es ist einfach kein Fall.»

Das Urteil enthält viele wichtige z. T. neue gerichtliche Feststellungen. Der frühere Rechtsreferent der DIMB, Helmut Klawitter, hat mir die Erlaubnis gegeben ihn hierzu zu zitieren, was ich sehr gerne tue:

"Da hat sich das Gericht die Mühe gemacht, den Begriff „Weg“ nach allen (Grund-) Regeln der juristischen Methodenlehre - angefangen bei der Auslegung nach dem Wortsinn über die systematische, historische und telexlogische Auslegung bis hin zur verfassungskonformen Auslegung - auszulegen und das kann man als absolut gelungen bezeichnen. Dass man hier im Hinblick auf das Adjektiv „geeignet“ sehr stark auf den Aspekt „Umweltschutz“ abgestellt hat, ist m. E. zu verschmerzen, denn nach den eigenen Ausführungen des Gerichts wird dieser Aspekt auf „Wegen“, die ja auch von Fußgängern begangen werden können, regelmäßig keine Einschränkung für Radfahrer begründen können.

Sehr schön und gelungen fand ich übrigens auch den Hinweis des Gerichts, dass die Absicherung bei Waldarbeiten alleine schon zum Schutz von Fußgängern, die auch abseits der Wege ihr Betretungsrecht wahrnehmen dürfen, immer umfassend auszufallen habe, also jedenfalls keine Einschränkung des Radfahrens auf Wegen rechtfertige.

Viele Grüße

Helmut"

Hier noch die im Urteil zitierte Arbeit.
Vor dem Hintergrund, dass sich insbesondere die Literatur nach wie vor auf ein Einzelurteil aus dem Jahr 1983 stützt, setzt sich diese Arbeit vor allem mit dem kodifizierten Recht auseinander. Sie greift dabei aber auch zahlreiche Studien zur Eigentümer-, Natur- und Gemeinverträglichkeit und die hierzu ergangene Rechtsprechung auf und noch einiges mehr (PDF):

Urteilskommentierung zu BayVGH München, Urt. v. 17.01.1983, Az. 9 B 80 A 965 BayVBl 1983, 339-341
*Der „geeignete Weg“; ...*

Wie wir zwischenzeitlich wissen versucht die Exekutive mit der Änderung einer Verwaltungsvorschrift und den darin enthaltenden Behauptungen "Fälle" zu schaffen, was tatsächlich Konflikte befürchten lässt.
Das Gesetz und damit die Rechtslage hat sich nicht geändert. Somit gelten die Ausführungen natürlich weiterhin.

Ergänzend hierzu noch ein Beitrag aus dem Sommer 2020.


----------



## dierabenfliegen (29. März 2021)

Danke für die Klarstellung. 


dierabenfliegen schrieb:


> Man kann aber auch die Sicht einnehmen, dass die Wegeignung von heute obsolet ist und man eigentlich den Halbsatz (sofern der Weg geeignet ist) streichen kann.



Dann müsste ich sagen: ...dass das fahrtechnische Können eine relevante Rolle spielt."


----------



## ExcelBiker (29. März 2021)

dierabenfliegen schrieb:


> Dann müsste ich sagen: ...dass das fahrtechnische Können eine relevante Rolle spielt."


Es gibt ja noch mehr Faktoren: Das Radl (Hollandrad, Enduro, Dreirad, Tretroller), Wegzustand (trocken, nass, schlamm, 20 cm Schnee, ...). Nicht umsonst die das NatSchG hier sehr allgemein gehalten. Versuchst du alles präzise zu beschreiben, bekommst du Probleme ... in die VwV/DAV reinlaufen werden.


----------



## Sun on Tour (29. März 2021)

dierabenfliegen schrieb:


> Dann müsste ich sagen: ...dass das fahrtechnische Können eine relevante Rolle spielt."


Für das Können ja, aber nicht für das Dürfen.

Ich hatte das auch in einem anderen Beitrag im Sommer 2020 schon einmal klargestellt:

Die Auffassungen, dass es "vor allem auf das Können des jeweiligen Fahrers" ankäme, wie Herr Mayrock meint oder "es nicht auf das subjektive Können des Einzelnen" ankäme, wie der DAV (Beitrag #343) meint, sind juristisch für das Recht Wege mit dem Fahrrad zu befahren, nicht relevant. In beiden Fällen beruhen sie auf einer Fehlinterpretation des Fazits der Veröffentlichung der Deutschen Initiative Mountianbike e.V. (DIMB)  Der „geeignete Weg“ – ein Irrweg vom September 2015.


----------



## mw.dd (29. März 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Den Schuh hast du dir jetzt selber angezogen


Das war nicht meine Absicht. ich war glaube ich auch gar nicht gemeint.
Mir ging es eher darum, dass Deine Ansicht über die eine oder andere Wortmeldung offensichtlich zu Fehlbeurteilung bei jemandem führte, der gar nicht dabei war.


ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Nein, der Halbsatz ist extrem wichtig


Hier hilft ein Blick nach Nordosten.
Im Waldgesetz von Sachsen-Anhalt wurde bei der Novellierung 2016 auf das "geeignet" verzichtet. Begründung: Ein Weg ist geeignet, wenn darauf Rad gefahren wird - wäre er nicht geeignet, würde ja auch nicht gefahren.
Umso unglücklicher ist es, dass es der "geeignete Weg" auch unter Beteiligung der Radfahrverbände in die WASEG-Empfehlung geschafft hat.


----------



## xrated (3. April 2021)

Sorry das ist ich das so krass sagen muss aber das ganze erinnert mehr an das Parteiprogramm der AFD. Nach aussen den Saubermann darstellen wollen und intern eine ganz andere Haltung. Ihr solltet euch erstmal intern klar in einer Linie ausrichten und nicht versuchen es jedem Recht zu machen wie es grade beliebt.









						Alpwirtschaftlicher Verein im Allgäu AVA - Arbeitsgemeinschaft Bayerische Bergbauern
					

Neue Seite




					www.alpwirtschaft.de
				





			http://www.alpwirtschaft.de/app/download/5822382974/Ergebnisse+AG+MTB+und+Wegeeignung_final.pdfhttp://www.alpwirtschaft.de/app/download/5822383442/Pr%C3%A4sentationen+Weber+Reich+MTB+und+Wegeeignung.pdf
		


Empfehlungen für gesetzliche Maßnahmen (also vom DAV!)
Das Verbot des Befahrens von Flächen der freien Natur abseits von Wegen (Querfeldeinfahren) im Offenland deutlicher im Gesetz entsprechend der Regelung im Wald (Art. 30 Abs. 2 BayNatSchG) festschreiben (z. B. in Art. 28 statt nur in Art. 57 BayNatSchG). 
*Regelung des Erholungsverkehrs durch Verordnungen der Unteren Naturschutzbehörden ermöglichen, Klarstellung im Art. 31 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG (Anmerkung: Das StMELF stimmt diesem Punkt nicht zu.)*

Anmerkung zu beiden Empfehlungen: *Davon abweichend ist das Bayerische Staatsministerium für Umwelt und Verbraucherschutz der Auffassung, dass die bestehende Gesetzeslage ausreichend deutlich ist und keine Änderung des Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetzes erfolgen soll.*

Meine Anmerkung: Ja wer steckt denn dann hinter dem ganzen?

Soll man jetzt also laut DAV erstmal jeden kleinsten Trampelpfad durch die Naturschutzbehörde überprüfen lassen was geeignet ist und überall Verbotsschilder aufstellen? Und die vielleicht nicht mal selbst in der Lage sind mit dem MTB abseits der Strasse zu fahren?

Die ganzen Dirt und Mini Bikeparks die in Bayern kommen werden, da denken die Verantwortlichen vielleicht auch sogar den Mountainbikern was gutes zu tun, die haben keine Ahnung was gewünscht ist oder machen das nur als kleinsten Nenner zum Kompromiss.


----------



## Marshall6 (6. April 2021)

Hier mal was neues:


----------



## ufp (6. April 2021)

Marshall6 schrieb:


> Hier mal was neues:


Interessant.
Und das mit dem Geld "einkassieren", spenden, in einen Topf geben/einzahlen etc für gewisse Gebiete/Strecken, nun ja. Ist ein Ansatz und diskussionswürdig, auch wenn ich davon nichts halte.
Allerdings fände ich, dass dieser Ansatz/Idee einen eigenes Thema verdient.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (6. April 2021)

ufp schrieb:


> Und das mit dem Geld "einkassieren", spenden, in einen Topf geben/einzahlen etc für gewisse Gebiete/Strecken, nun ja. Ist ein Ansatz und diskussionswürdig, auch wenn ich davon nichts halte.


Ich halte von solchen Formaten nichts und habe jetzt auch keine Zeit dafür; aber schlägt jemand vom DAV wirklich ein Eintrittsgeld für die freie Natur vor?


----------



## scratch_a (6. April 2021)

Schade, dass keine konkrete Antwort auf die Frage nach der Anzahl an Urteilen gegen Grundeigentümer gegeben wurde.

@GlobeT Hat der DAV hierzu konkrete Zahlen, wie oft es bei typischen Waldgefahren (dazu gehört ja das Befahren von Wegen, auch wenn sie illegal entstanden sind) trotzdem zu Verurteilungen gekommen ist? Oder beläuft es sich bisher immer auf atypische Gefahren wie Zäune/Abgrenzungen? 
Und ist dem DAV ein Fall bekannt, bei dem ein Waldeigentümer für einen illegal gebauten Sprung und daraus resultierenden Unfall belangt wurde? Weil das wird doch immer als Haftungsgrund auch vom Forst angeführt.


----------



## mw.dd (6. April 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Schade, dass keine konkrete Antwort auf die Frage nach der Anzahl an Urteilen gegen Grundeigentümer gegeben wurde.


Diese Zahlen hat niemand; die gibt es nämlich nicht.
Das ist nur Gefasel von Seiten der Gegner des Betretungsrechts und das sollte eine Möchtegern-Interessenvertretung der Erholungssuchenden auch so deutlich sagen.


----------



## scratch_a (6. April 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich halte von solchen Formaten nichts und habe jetzt auch keine Zeit dafür; aber schlägt jemand vom DAV wirklich ein Eintrittsgeld für die freie Natur vor?


Nein, zumindest nicht in diesem Interview. Es ging darum, ob man Waldbesitzer mit Geld für legale Trailprojekte eher gewinnen könnte. Von Eintrittsgeld war nicht die Rede.


----------



## scratch_a (6. April 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Diese Zahlen hat niemand; die gibt es nämlich nicht.
> Das ist nur Gefasel von Seiten der Gegner des Betretungsrechts und das sollte eine Möchtegern-Interessenvertretung der Erholungssuchenden auch so deutlich sagen.



Du hast dir doch das Interview gar nicht angesehen. Es wurde angesprochen, dass man sich beim DAV einige Urteile genauer angesehen hat und um was es letztendlich ging. 
Und auf meine konkreten Fragen kann durchaus eine konkrete Antwort von der Person, welche ich auch direkt angesprochen habe, gegeben werden. Selbst wenn er schreiben würde, er weiß es nicht, es liegen ihm keine Zahlen vor oder es gibt keine derartigen Fälle, wäre das eine Antwort.


----------



## ufp (6. April 2021)

Quintessenz war, mehr oder weniger:
Der DAV ist sich möglicher Wege-/Streckensperrungen bewußt, will abwarten, ob das viele sein werden und nimmt es in Kauf (in Relation zu den verbliebenen). 

Bietet Gespräche und Unterstützung für die Naturschutzbehörden an, und präsentiert sich als Vermittler zwischen den Welten. Ein Geben und Nehmen. Aber halt niemanden auf die Füße treten (va was MTB betrifft).


----------



## dopero (6. April 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Es ging darum, ob man Waldbesitzer mit Geld für legale Trailprojekte eher gewinnen könnte.


Kurze Antwort: Nein.
Damit würde man sich als Waldbesitzer nur selber gegenüber Natur- und Tierschützern und auch der Jagd- und Forstlobby unglaubwürdig machen.


----------



## mw.dd (6. April 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Es ging darum, ob man Waldbesitzer mit Geld für legale Trailprojekte eher gewinnen könnte.


Kann man sicher, wird auch schon gemacht - s. Rabenberg.
Nur kann der Betreiber das Geld nicht über Einnahmen aus dem Streckenbetrieb erwirtschaften.


----------



## Das-Licht (6. April 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Ob ich so was im 2m-Ländle auch aufhängen darf? Also nicht an der Waldautobahn.











						Gegenseitiger Respekt ist gefragt
					

(Grafik: pm)  Wandern und Mountainbiken im  Naturpark  Eberbach.  (pm)  Der Naturpark Neckartal-Odenwald ist eine attraktive Region für Wanderer und Mountain




					www.nokzeit.de
				




...gibt es bereits, und wird von den jeweiligen Streckenpaten der Geo-Naturparks verwendet, und an geeigneten Stellen angebracht.  Leider kann ich hier nur einen verzerrten Link zu einem Bild setzen. Das Original hab ich gerade an diesem Recher nicht vorliegen.  Der Scherenschnitt stammt aus dieser Shooting-Serie.
https://i2.wp.com/www.muemlingtalradler.de/wp-content/uploads/2019/02/KRK_6849-2000.jpg?fit=1432,761


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (6. April 2021)

So, hatte endlich Zeit den Podcast anzusehen.
War genau wie ich mir gedacht habe. Zielgruppenkonformer  Vertreter des Dachverbandes, der das alles für diese Gruppe doch eigentlich positiv darstellt und die VwV selber auch nicht toll findet.
Damit ist dann für mich auch klar, warum andere Vertreter des Dachverbandes gegenüber anderen Interessengruppen eben andere Aussagen treffen.


----------



## Das-Licht (6. April 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Ist es wichtig, dass auch am Wochenende zu tun? Bin auch immer versucht, es zu ignorieren, wenn ich die Motorsäge nicht höre.
> Ist es denkbar ein Datum für das geplante Ende dazuzuschreiben? Weil manche Sperrungen frühzeitig oder großzügig zu umfahren sind. Da wäre es schon gut zu wissen, wie lange man auf die orignale Rote verzichetn muss.


Frage1:
Ja! Da sind oft Bäume, die nicht richtig gefallen sind, und sich jederzeit lösen können, da sind angebrochene Äste an den stehenden Bäumen, die unvermittelt herab stürzen. Da liegen Stämme kreut und quer, teilweise unter Spannung, die sich bei Belastung (drüberklettern, festhalten) lösen kann. Da ist Einklemm und Abrutschgefahr. Der Weg ist teils unpassierbar, weil mit Kronenholz zugeschüttet. 
Frage2: Das geht schlecht, da die Forstarbeiten auch witterungsabhängig sind. Da es allerdsings oft ums Geld geht, sind die Wege kaum länger als ein bis zwei Wochen zu. Oft nur wenige Tage.


----------



## Sun on Tour (7. April 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Zielgruppenkonformer


Soweit es vernünftig klingt, meine ich in diesem Interview hauptsächlich die Rechtsauffassung der DIMB zum Betretungsrecht (die auch der tatsächichen Rechtslage entspricht) und deren fachliche Beurteilungen wiederzufinden (bei Letzteren ist der Unterschied allerdings nicht besonders groß).
Sollte das nun auch die Meinung des DAV sein, kommt das allen Beteiligten und nicht zuletzt auch den Mountainbikern zu Gute.

Schade, dass Vertreter des DAV im Vorfeld der neuen Bekanntmachung noch eine andere Auffassung zum Betretungsrecht hatten und sich im kürzlich erschienenen BIKE-Interview (4/2021) immer noch deutlich für (vorbeugende) Sperrungen für Mountainbiker aussprechen, obwohl, wie im obigen Interview zwischen Min. 5:57 und 7:00 (Wanderer/Mountainbiker) und Min. 39:45 und 41:09 (Erosion) angesprochen, keine Notwendigkeit dafür besteht und auch keine weiteren Verbände oder Vereine aus dem Bereich der Erholungsuchenden, insbesondere der Wanderer, und bis auf den Verein zum Schutz der Bergwelt auch keine weitern Naturschutzverbände dies für erforderlich halten.








mw.dd schrieb:


> Dass der DIMB eine über 20 Jahre alte Vereinbarung als Begründung für den aktuelen Standpunkt des DAV vorgehalten wird - dazu fällt mir auch nichts Gutes ein.


Es sei erwähnt, dass der Vorstoß des DAV Wege vorbeugend beurteilen zu wollen, einen klaren Verstoß gegen die Nr. 4 der *Vereinbarung* zum Mountainbiking in Bayern zwischen den Verbänden und dem Freistaat Bayern darstellt, den man ja genau um solches Ansinnen zu unterbinden so formuliert hatte:

"Eine  Beurteilung  wird  in  der  Regel  nur  dann  stattfinden  müssen,  wenn  ein  Konfliktfall  eingetreten ist, der eine *Lösung* verlangt."

Die DIMB, die die Vereinbarung ebenfalls mitgetragen hat, ist überzeugt, dass diese Lösung *keine* Sperrung sein würde, weil es hierfür auch andere erfolgversprechende Maßnahmen gibt.


Bisher ist aufgrund der geänderten VwV noch nichts Schlimmes passiert. Ob das so bleibt, hängt maßgeblich auch vom Deutschen Alpenverein ab.
Da kann man auch als Nichtmitglied des DAV nur hoffen, dass der Verein sich seiner Verantwortung für alle Mountainbiker bewusst wird und nicht nur die "Wünsche seiner mountainbikenden Mitglieder" berücksichtigt (BIKE), von denen viele wohl eher Wanderer sind, die auch ein Mountainbike haben:

Zudem wolle man als DAV den Landratsämtern in Bayern, die die neue Vorschrift ausführen müssen, seine Unterstützung anbieten. „Auch die MTB-Fachübungsleiter in den Sektionen wollen wir einbinden, wenn es um die Fragestellung der Wegeeignung geht“, sagte uns Benjamin Trotter.



xrated schrieb:


> Ihr solltet euch erstmal intern klar in einer Linie ausrichten und nicht versuchen es jedem Recht zu machen wie es grade beliebt.


Anscheinend glauben in der Führung des Alpenvereins auch nicht alle an die eigene gute Aufklärungsarbeit, um die wenigen, tatsächlich vorkommenden und jeweils in den beteiligten Personen begündeten, Konflikte zu befrieden. Auch das ist schade.




__





						Stammtischweisheiten über Mountainbiker und die Wahrheit dahinter - Natürlich biken - Naturverträglicher Bergsport - Natur & Klima - Deutscher Alpenverein (DAV)
					

"Sie fahren querfeldein, sind rücksichtslos oder zerstören Wege..." - Es gibt viele Vorurteile gegenüber dem Mountainbiken als Bergsport. Mit unseren Stammtischweisheiten und konkreten Antworten und Hintergrundinfos dazu wollen wir den Dialog zwischen Mountainbiker*innen und Kritiker*innen...




					www.alpenverein.de
				



und auch:


----------



## ufp (7. April 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Soweit es *vernünftig *klingt,





Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Schade, dass Vertreter des DAV im Vorfeld der neuen Bekanntmachung noch eine andere Auffassung zum Betretungsrecht hatten und sich im kürzlich erschienen BIKE-Interview (4/2021) immer noch deutlich *für *(vorbeugende) *Sperrungen für Mountainbiker *aussprechen,


Sachlich kunstruktiv, wurde und wird ja, zumindest in den Verhandlungen oder bei Übergabe der Positionspapiere ja ohnehin geredet, geschrieben oder diskutiert.

Warum nicht auch mal eine Nebelkerze von einem befreundeten Verein, Organisation, Abgeordneten, Vereinsmitglied "absondern", wie zB unlängst, als der 8 Mitgliedszwerg von links hinten, vom Verein für "_Die Erhaltung bevorzugter MTB im Kampf ums Leben" _forderte, _dass Wanderer, Spaziergeher und Familienausflügler aus unseren Wäldern, in bestimmten Gebieten, ausgeschlossen werden._

Weiters führte er aus:
_Wenn MTB ein Minderheitenprogramm sei, dann stehe ihm der Schutz, Anerkennung und Forderungen der Minderheiten Rechte (laut Verfassung) genau so zu, wie die der anderen Minderheiten oder vernachlässigter Gruppen (4. Geschlecht, Nicht Binär, Lacto Vegan, Servants, Anders, Volksgruppe etc). Sei MTB jedoch ein Mehrheitenprogramm, dann stehe ihm erst Recht auch mehr Rechte zu, dh noch mehr ausgewiesene bzw exklusive Bike Gebiete._
Unterstützung erfuhr er auch von unzähligen und nahmhaften Mitgliedern des ibc Forums.


----------



## dopero (7. April 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Soweit es vernünftig klingt, meine ich in diesem Interview hauptsächlich die Rechtsauffassung der DIMB zum Betretungsrecht (die auch der tatsächichen Rechtslage entspricht) und deren fachliche Beurteilungen wiederzufinden (bei Letzteren ist der Unterschied allerdings nicht besonders groß).
> Sollte das nun auch die Meinung des DAV sein, kommt das allen Beteiligten und nicht zuletzt auch den Mountainbikern zu Gute.


Das ist in diesem Podcast so.
Stellt aber nicht die seit längerem verfolgte Linie des Dachverbandes dar und etwas wirklich belastbares wie ein neues Positionspapier gibt es nicht.
Deswegen ist für mich der DAV Dachverband eigentlich nur noch unglaubwürdig. Ich glaube deren Vertretern im Moment gar nichts mehr, solange es nicht schriftlich vorliegt.

Und das Interview mit Hr. Mair  passt da auch wieder sehr gut ins Bild. Er rückt nur ganz wenig von der Linie ab. Die unbelegte und dem ganzen zugrunde liegende
Behauptung „Eine genaue Definition war nötig“ wird aber nach wie vor vertreten.
Wenn dem so ist, dann bitte endlich belastbare Zahlen über Konflikte vorlegen und nicht nur auf irgend welche Behauptungen vertrauen.
Im Moment sieht es für mich aber so aus, dass der DAV Dachverband sich von anderen vor den Karten spannen läßt, welche am liebsten alle Besucher aus dem Wald heraus haben möchten, aber jetzt halt mit Hilfe des DAV bei den Mountainbikern anfangen.


----------



## Marshall6 (10. April 2021)

Hallo @dav @GlobeT :

Es gibt Arbeit:









Zitat des Art 30(2) ist falsch:





						BayNatSchG: Art. 30 Land- und forstwirtschaftlich genutzte Flächen - Bürgerservice
					






					www.gesetze-bayern.de
				




Ich wünsche mir vom DAV und der DIMB:
BR anrufen (Kirsten Zesewitz, meinungsmacherin Abendschau) und zusammenscheißen
Förster 1 Baunach im Video anrufen, aufklären, Hilfe beim Bau legaler Trails anbieten
Förster 2 Bamberg im Video anrufen, Hilfe bei Rechtsfragen anbieten und Projekt beschleunigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (10. April 2021)

Wir sind in diesen Fragen der Haftung, der Nutzungsüberlassungsvertrages und des Betriebes von MTB Strecken mit dem STMELF in Bayern und einem Mitglied des Beirates von BaySF in Kontakt.

Und in unserem Streckenbau Leitfaden habe wir viele Informationen zusammengetragen.








						Streckenbau Leitfaden
					

Hilfestellung zum MTB Strecken- und Anlagenbau als Zusatzangebot für verschiedene Disziplinen. Wie ein Mountainbike-Trail legal errichtet werden kann.




					www.dimb.de
				




Wenn die Biker aus Bamberg weitere Fragen haben, dann gerne bei mir melden.





						Kontakt
					

Kontakt




					www.dimb.de


----------



## nosaint77 (10. April 2021)

Marshall6 schrieb:


> Hallo @dav @GlobeT :
> 
> Es gibt Arbeit:
> 
> ...



DIMB Oberfranken ist dran an dem Thema


----------



## mw.dd (11. April 2021)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Nutzungsüberlassungsvertrages


Bei dem Wort allein bekomme ich einen steifen Hals.


----------



## swindle (16. April 2021)

Hier ein Update vom DAV:









						Mountainbiken in Bayern
					

Seit Dezember 2020 sorgen die vom bayerischen Umweltministerium veröffentlichten „Vollzugshinweise“ in der MTB-Szene für einigermaßen Aufruhr. Demnach drohen ab der kommenden Saison zahlreiche Wege-Sperrungen, weil die Kriterien zur Wege-Eignung sehr restriktiv ausgelegt werden können.




					www.alpenverein.de


----------



## ciao heiko (16. April 2021)

Hier ein Update von der DIMB








						Update zu den Vollzugshinweisen Bayern
					

Mit Briefen und auch in direkten Gesprächen haben sich zahlreiche Natursport-, Rad- und Tourismusverbände an das Bayerische Staatsministerium für Umwelt und Verbraucherschutz gewandt. Hier erfahrt Ihr, wie es weitergeht...




					www.dimb.de


----------



## mw.dd (16. April 2021)

swindle schrieb:


> Hier ein Update vom DAV:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ciao heiko schrieb:


> Hier ein Update von der DIMB
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe es für Euch gelesen. 
Kurzfassung: Nichts erreicht, es bleibt wie es ist.


----------



## static (16. April 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich habe es für Euch gelesen.
> Kurzfassung: Nichts erreicht, es bleibt wie es ist.


Und das, obwohl sich der DAV soviel auf seine "Kontakte ins Ministerium" eingebildet hat...


----------



## ufp (16. April 2021)

Immerhin. Es gibt jetzt eine endgültige Entscheidung (bis 2023).

Daher sollte man sich nun, *statt *der hunderttausendsten Aufrufe des _Miteinanders, des Redens, des Evaluierens, gegenseitige Rücksicht, Verständnis und den richtigen Umgang mit der Natur zu werben_, usw usf 🥱😴, wäre es wohl sinnvoller, die Zeit *anderwertig* zu Nutzen.

Vo allem sollte Geld gesammelt oder bereit gestellt werden, um dann im *Klageweg* die angefallenen Auslagen für den _*positiven *_Ausgang dieses Rechtsstreit parat zu haben. Alles andere erscheint mir als *un*nötiger Resourcenverbrauch.


----------



## homerjay (16. April 2021)

swindle schrieb:


> Hier ein Update vom DAV:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hier noch die Videoversion


----------



## ExcelBiker (16. April 2021)

ufp schrieb:


> Vo allem sollte Geld gesammelt oder bereit gestellt werden, um dann im *Klageweg* die angefallenen Auslagen für den _*positiven *_Ausgang dieses Rechtsstreit parat zu haben.


Mein Tipp: DIMB Mitglied werden, und die evtl. über den Mitgliedsbeitrag hinaus unterstützen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (18. April 2021)

ufp schrieb:


> Immerhin. Es gibt jetzt eine endgültige Entscheidung (bis 2023).


Und das soll bis dahin Bestand haben, bei einem Ministerium, für welches Gesetze und höchstrichterliche Entscheidungen nicht zu existieren scheinen?


----------



## KäptnFR (21. April 2021)

Den Beitrag von @Sun on Tour im anderen Fred haben zwar sicher viele gesehen, aber sicherheits- und der Vollständigkeit halber sollten diese Infos auch hier rein:



Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Nachdem die Waldbesitzer 2016, die Jäger und die Alpwirtschaft 2017, sowie der BUND Naturschutz in Bayern 2019 mit ihren jeweiligen Konfliktbeschreibungen zur Eigentümer- und Naturverträglichkeit des Mountainbikens beim Ministerium allesamt gescheitert sind, muss es ja etwas geben, das das Ministerium doch dazu bewogen hat, seine langjährige Abwehrhaltung gegen Angriffe auf das Betretungsrecht der Mountainbiker aufzugeben.
> 
> Bahnbrechende neue Erkenntnisse zu Auswirkungen des Mountainbikens auf die Natur oder den Boden hat es auch seit den folgenden Veröffentlichungen von 2016 und 2019 nicht gegeben:
> 
> ...


----------



## ufp (21. April 2021)

KäptnFR schrieb:


> Den Beitrag von @Sun on Tour im anderen Fred haben zwar sicher viele gesehen, aber sicherheits- und der Vollständigkeit halber sollten diese Infos auch hier rein:


Nur so, als Gedankenanstoß:
Wer war in der Stadt zuerst da, die Fußgeher oder die Reiter, Fuhrwerke? Danach, wer war da als ersters da? Fußgeher, Reiter, Fuhrwerke oder Autos?

Auch diese haben, bis vor kurzem, die Fußgeher ziemlich, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, an den Rand (ver-)ge*drängt*.
Radfahrer übrigens ebenfalls...

Warum sollte das also nicht auch für die Benutzung in der freien Natur/Wäler/Alpen gelten?
Dass der "Fußgeher" bzw Wanderer zuerst da war, ist wohl unstreitig.
Es verlangt ja keiner, dass die MTB dieselben oder mehr Rechte bekommen, als die KFZ, sprich, dass die Wanderer ausgeschlossen oder weggesperrt gehören (bis auf den ein oder anderen [Single/Einzel-]Trail/Weg).
Aber halt ein miteinander, mit, idR, Vorrang für den schwächeren Verkehrsteilnehmer; und gegenseitiger Rücksicht sowieso.

Letztendlich bleibt es halt, so oder so, ein Problem, wie immer, wenn sich viele oder zu viele Menschen (Tiere) auf einem Fleck tummeln...


----------



## ExcelBiker (21. April 2021)

ufp schrieb:


> Dass der "Fußgeher" bzw Wanderer zuerst da war, ist wohl unstreitig.


Der "Wanderer" ist eine recht neue Erfindung, so aus dem 19. Jahrhundert. Davor waren das praktisch ausschließlich Wege für Jäger, Almbewohner und Verbindungen zwischen Ortschaften / Bauernhöfen / Tälern. Und dann sind die Wanderer gekommen und haben die Wege "besetzt", bis heute.


----------



## Sun on Tour (21. April 2021)

ufp schrieb:


> Nur so, als Gedankenanstoß:
> Wer war ... zuerst da... ?


Wollen wir uns jetzt in die betretungsrechliche Steinzeit zurückversetzen?


----------



## ufp (21. April 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Wollen wir uns jetzt in die betretungsrechliche Steinzeit zurückversetzen?


🤔
Warum nicht?
Dann dürften Bergradler, genau so wie Fußgeher, Wandersleut, Tretroller"autos" etc







alle gleichberechtigt und selbstverständlich, gehen, wandern, fahren, laufen usw.


----------



## Sun on Tour (21. April 2021)

Ja, genauso wie es in Bayern Recht ist.


----------



## ufp (21. April 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Ja, genauso wie es in Bayern Recht ist.


Wobei, bis auf die bayrische Verfassung und Fahrräder , könnte man durchaus vermuten, dass Bayern ... und Steinzeit...


----------



## Sun on Tour (21. April 2021)

Von wegen Steinzeit:
_"... wie wir heute wissen, um die modernste und weitschauendste Verfassungsnorm in diesem Zusammenhang, die immer noch so bestehen kann, wie sie 1946 formuliert wurde ..."_,
so der Präsident des Bundesverfassungsgerichts und spätere Bundespräsident Roman Herzog.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerjay (21. April 2021)

Es ist ja schon in sich widersprüchlich, wenn einerseits Herr Mair im Interview mit der bike behauptet, eine Neuregelung sei nötig gewesen, um bestehende Konflikte zu lösen und andererseits Benni im Interview mit dem Jasper den auch bei mir und vielen anderen bestehenden Eindruck bestätigt, dass Konflikte in der Praxis eher selten sind und tatsächlich herbeigeredet werden.


----------



## dertutnix (21. April 2021)

Gedanken


homerjay schrieb:


> Es ist ja schon in sich widersprüchlich, wenn einerseits ..und andererseits...


die unterschiedliche Ansichten sind ja öfters angesprochen worden. Als Arbeitgeber würde ich mir da eine nach außen eindeutige "Firmenaussage" wünschen und einfordern. So bleibt zumindest bei mir der Eindruck, dass da entweder dem AG völlig egal ist, was der AN treibt, oder da steckt Absicht dahinter...


----------



## ExcelBiker (21. April 2021)

dertutnix schrieb:


> die unterschiedliche Ansichten sind ja öfters angesprochen worden. Als Arbeitgeber würde ich mir da eine nach außen eindeutige "Firmenaussage" wünschen und einfordern. So bleibt zumindest bei mir der Eindruck, dass da entweder dem AG völlig egal ist, was der AN treibt, oder da steckt Absicht dahinter...


Ich würde mich eher als AN fragen, ob ich so einen Job überhaupt mit meinen eigenen Vorstellungen und Empfindungen vereinbaren kann.


----------



## dertutnix (21. April 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Ich würde mich eher als AN fragen, ob ich so einen Job überhaupt mit meinen eigenen Vorstellungen und Empfindungen vereinbaren kann.


wahre Worte!
Das macht es für mich persönlich so wenig nachzuvollziehen, will mich aber auch in die innerbetrieblichen Belange auch nicht einmischen bzw. darüber spekulieren. Mein Verständnis ist: Arbeitsauftrag passt, zumal der Vertrag verlängert wurde. Daher sind die unterschiedlichen Auffassungen bzw. Äußerungen gewollt.


----------



## mw.dd (21. April 2021)

homerjay schrieb:


> Es ist ja schon in sich widersprüchlich, wenn einerseits Herr Mair im Interview mit der bike behauptet, eine Neuregelung sei nötig gewesen, um bestehende Konflikte zu lösen und andererseits Benni im Interview mit dem Jasper den auch bei mir und vielen anderen bestehenden Eindruck bestätigt, dass Konflikte in der Praxis eher selten sind und tatsächlich herbeigeredet werden.





dertutnix schrieb:


> Daher sind die unterschiedlichen Auffassungen bzw. Äußerungen gewollt.


Ja, das denke ich auch. 
Arbeitsteilung: Herr Mair erzählt den einen,  was sie hören wollen, Benni den anderen.


----------



## Felger (23. April 2021)

hier noch ein netter Kommentar zur VwV








						Wege in Bayern: Kommentar zur neuen Verwaltungsvorschrift - RADfahren.de
					

Redakteur Sebastian Böhm ist MTB-Guide im DAV, Mitglied in der DIMB sowie in einem Radsportverein – und hat eine klare Meinung zur neuen Vorschrift.




					www.radfahren.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (23. April 2021)

Felger schrieb:


> hier noch ein netter Kommentar zur VwV
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Die Aussage des DAV-Dachverbandes „uns ist wichtig, als Ansprechpartner zur Verfügung zu stehen“, macht die Sache auch nicht besser, denn die Arbeit wird hier schlussendlich auf die Ehrenamtlichen vor Ort abgewälzt. Dort herrscht oft aber große Unsicherheit und bei rechtlichen Fragen viel Unwissenheit. Wie sollen diese dann die Interessen der Mountainbiker richtig vertreten?


Sag ich doch.


----------



## delphi1507 (16. Juni 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Das wird so nicht gehen. Das NatSchG ist da ziemlich eindeutig. Die VwV geht aber ganz einseitig gegen "die MTBler" (nicht einmal Fahrradfahrer allgemein), und alleine diese einseitige Betrachtung macht das VwV rechtlich wenigstens wacklig, wenn nicht ungültig. Das nächste Problem ist, dass sich die VwV genauso einseitig auf Wege im alpinen Raum bezieht, aber nach der Gültigkeit in ganz Bayern anwendbar ist. Auch hier wird das VwV rechtlich Probleme bekommen.


Mh dann mit Rennrad/gravelbike die trails fahren sind ja keine mtb's...


----------



## ciao heiko (17. Juni 2021)

*Eine wichtige Umfrage der Uni-Bayreuth zur Eignung von Wegen für das Mountainbiken*

Gezeigt werden ungefähr 20 Wegbilder, die danach beurteilt werden sollen, wie attraktiv ihr den Weg findet und ob dieser grundsätzlich zum Mountainbiken geeignet ist. Die Umfrage dauert ca. 10min und wir würden euch dringend bitten diese auszufüllen.



			https://ubayreuthmarketing.qualtrics.com/jfe/form/SV_5vVx0bk6kDWa71Y


----------



## Black-Under (17. Juni 2021)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> *Eine wichtige Umfrage der Uni-Bayreuth zur Eignung von Wegen für das Mountainbiken*
> 
> Gezeigt werden ungefähr 20 Wegbilder, die danach beurteilt werden sollen, wie attraktiv ihr den Weg findet und ob dieser grundsätzlich zum Mountainbiken geeignet ist. Die Umfrage dauert ca. 10min und wir würden euch dringend bitten diese auszufüllen.
> 
> ...


Kann ich einfach machen alles geeignet, je schmaler und technischer um so attraktiver.

Tut mir leid.....ich sehe die Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Strecken kaum...
Ich sehe da keinen Sinn drin.


----------



## robzo (17. Juni 2021)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Kann ich einfach machen alles geeignet, je schmaler und technischer um so attraktiver.
> 
> Tut mir leid.....ich sehe die Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Strecken kaum...
> Ich sehe da keinen Sinn drin.


Das einzige, was als verwertbares Ergebnis rauskommen dürfte ist, wo unterschiedliche Einschätzungen bzgl. Fahrbarkeit zwischen MTBern und den anderen Gruppen liegen. Wenn wir alles als fahrbar betrachten, sehen das andere teilweise anders (aus den unterschiedlichsten Gründen). Das ließe zumindest den Rückschluss zu, dass kritische Äußerungen dort eher vorkommen, wo andere Nutzer aus ihrer Sicht einen Weg als ungeeignet ansehen.
Allerdings fehlt dann noch eine Begründung warum sie das so sehen. Auch da gäbe es sicher, je nach Nutzergruppe, verschiedene Ursachen.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (17. Juni 2021)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Kann ich einfach machen alles geeignet, je schmaler und technischer um so attraktiver.
> 
> Tut mir leid.....ich sehe die Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Strecken kaum...
> Ich sehe da keinen Sinn drin.


Geht mir genauso, ich kann alles fahren, was die da so zeigen und dann kommt es ja auch noch darauf an, wie man fährt. Bescheuert und Rücksichtslos? Nachsichtig und angepasst? Klassische Umfrage eines Marketingstudenten, würde ich mal sagen. Fern jeder Realität und in irgendwelche Theorie vernarrt.


----------



## ciao heiko (17. Juni 2021)

Es ist davon auszugehen, dass Mountainbiker alle Wege als geeignet und attraktiv einstufen. Das dürfte auch der Uni bekannt sein.
Ich vermute, dass es für die Studie interessant ist, wie andere Nutzergruppen im Vergleich die Wege bewerten werden.


----------



## ExcelBiker (17. Juni 2021)

Black-Under schrieb:


> ich sehe die Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Strecken kaum...


Nicht nur du ... Wenn die wenigstens mal ein paar ordentliche S2, besser S3 und S4 Stellen drin gehabt hätten, und ein paar waschechte EWS-Strecken, dann hätte es eine interessante Auswertung werden können. 


ciao heiko schrieb:


> Ich vermute, dass es für die Studie interessant ist, wie andere Nutzergruppen im Vergleich die Wege bewerten werden.


Was wollen die denn bewerten, wenn die Unterschiede so marginal sind? Die Wegbreite?


----------



## dopero (17. Juni 2021)

Oh man, ich habe die Umfrage irgendwann abgebrochen.
So wie ich das verstanden habe, geht es um die grundsätzliche Eignung eines Weges.
Ungeeignet wird er aber nicht, wie in einigen der Fragen angedeutet, durch hohe Frequentierung oder verkehrsrechtliche Sperrung.
Oder verstehe ich die Begrifflichkeiten nicht richtig?


----------



## robzo (17. Juni 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Oh man, ich habe die Umfrage irgendwann abgebrochen.
> So wie ich das verstanden habe, geht es um die grundsätzliche Eignung eines Weges.
> Ungeeignet wird er aber nicht, wie in einigen der Fragen angedeutet, durch hohe Frequentierung oder verkehrsrechtliche Sperrung.
> Oder verstehe ich die Begrifflichkeiten nicht richtig?


Ich denke eher, dass es um eine subjektive Einschätzung, keine grundsätzliche geht. Und darum habe ich bspw. aus meiner persönlichen Sicht den stark von Wanderern/Fußgängern frequentierten Weg als ungeeignet und wenig attraktiv eingestuft. Alle anderen Wege fand ich geeignet, mit unterschiedlicher Attraktivität aus meiner A-Sicht als MTBer und meiner B-Sicht als Wanderer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (17. Juni 2021)

robzo schrieb:


> Ich denke eher, dass es um eine subjektive Einschätzung, keine grundsätzliche geht.


Auch da bleibt es, im Falle des stark frequentierten und des gesperrten Weges, bei mir dabei, dass die Wege geeignet sind.


----------



## dertutnix (17. Juni 2021)

was hat die Umfrage mit der Frage "als Mountainbiker im Deutschen Alpenverein austreten oder drinbleiben" zu tun? Hat die Studie der DAV beauftragt und nutzt die Ergebnisse für seine Projektarbeit?


----------



## pseudosportler (17. Juni 2021)

Alle Wege sind geeignet, selbst ne Autoban ist zum Radfahren geeignet, aber verboten.
Nicht wirklich gut gemacht die Umfrage.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## scratch_a (17. Juni 2021)

pseudosportler schrieb:


> Alle Wege sind geeignet, selbst ne Autoban ist zum Radfahren geeignet, aber verboten.
> Nicht wirklich gut gemacht die Umfrage.
> 
> MfG pseudosportler



Sehe ich auch so.
Alle Wege auf den Bildern waren gut fahrbar und mehr oder etwas weniger attraktiv, egal ob für MTB oder Wanderer.


----------



## Das-Licht (18. Juni 2021)

...Pro-Tipp: ...nicht als "MountainbikerIn" ausfüllen, sondern eine andere Interessengruppe wählen.


----------



## mw.dd (18. Juni 2021)

robzo schrieb:


> Und darum habe ich bspw. aus meiner persönlichen Sicht den stark von Wanderern/Fußgängern frequentierten Weg als ungeeignet


Wieso ungeeignet?


----------



## Sun on Tour (18. Juni 2021)

Die in der Umfrage zu den einzelnen Bilder präsentierten "Eigenschaften" nehmen offensichtlich Bezug auf die Neue Bekanntmachung, womit letztlich über die einzelnen Wege ein vermeintliches gesetzliches Verbot erkannt werden könnte.

Wenn man, wie der DAV in seinem ansonsten äußerst hilfreichen DAV Rechtshandbuch davon ausginge, ob ein Weg geeignet sei, bestimme sich nach objektiven Maßstäben, dürfte es bei dieser Frage keine Rolle Spielen aus welcher Sicht man die Bilder betrachtet und jeder müsste - zumindest bei gutem Willen - zu den selben Ergebnissen kommen.

Der Aufbau der Umfrage lässt aber schon jetzt den Schluss zu, dass dies nicht der Fall sein wird, was letztlich nur belegt, dass die vom DAV und in der Bekanntmachung vertretene Rechtsauffassung - trotz des neuen Tricks mit den objektiven Maßstäben - mit dem rechtsstaatlichen Bestimmtheitsgebots nicht vereinbar und auch ansonten untauglich, allenfalls konfliktfördernd ist. Letzteres merkt man bereits.


----------



## robzo (18. Juni 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Wieso ungeeignet?


Ungeeignet sehe ich zwar nicht in Bezug auf die Wegbeschaffenheit gegeben, aber in Bezug darauf, dass ein von Fußgängern dicht bevölkerter Weg nicht geeignet ist, um ihn mit dem Rad zu befahren. Mir persönlich würde das keinen Spaß machen und ich würde eine Alternative suchen.
Das ist so ähnlich wie mit dem Stau auf der Autobahn. Diese ist natürlich zum Befahren mit dem Auto geeignet, wenn ich aber vom Stau schon vorher weiß, würde ich die Strecke als ungeeignet bezeichnen und eine Alternative wählen.
Ganz subjektiv.


----------



## Sun on Tour (18. Juni 2021)

Hallo Robzo,

im Sinne der Umfrage wäre ein solcher Weg für Mountainbiker unattraktiv, weil es keinen Spaß macht. Insoweit regelt sich im Übrigen der Radfahrverkehr überwiegend schon selbst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robzo (18. Juni 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Hallo Robzo,
> 
> im Sinne der Umfrage wäre ein solcher Weg für Mountainbiker unattraktiv, weil es keinen Spaß macht. Insoweit regelt sich im Übrigen der Radfahrverkehr überwiegend schon selbst.


Unattraktiv natürlich sowieso.
Wenn diese Fußgängerdichte aber "Dauerzustand" ist, würde ich schon von ungeeignet reden.
Wie gesagt, ganz subjektiv.


----------



## Sun on Tour (18. Juni 2021)

robzo schrieb:


> Wenn diese Fußgängerdichte aber "Dauerzustand" ist...


Wo soll das sein?


----------



## mw.dd (18. Juni 2021)

robzo schrieb:


> Ungeeignet sehe ich zwar nicht in Bezug auf die Wegbeschaffenheit gegeben, aber in Bezug darauf, dass ein von Fußgängern dicht bevölkerter Weg nicht geeignet ist, um ihn mit dem Rad zu befahren. Mir persönlich würde das keinen Spaß machen und ich würde eine Alternative suchen.
> Das ist so ähnlich wie mit dem Stau auf der Autobahn. Diese ist natürlich zum Befahren mit dem Auto geeignet, wenn ich aber vom Stau schon vorher weiß, würde ich die Strecke als ungeeignet bezeichnen und eine Alternative wählen.
> Ganz subjektiv.


Du bringst "ungeeignet" und "unattraktiv" durcheinander.
Überleg Dir mal die Konsequenz aus Deiner Interpretation...


----------



## Black-Under (18. Juni 2021)

un·ge·eig·net
_Adjektiv_


einem bestimmten Zweck, bestimmten Anforderungen nicht genügend; sich für etwas nicht eignend


----------



## robzo (18. Juni 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Du bringst "ungeeignet" und "unattraktiv" durcheinander.
> Überleg Dir mal die Konsequenz aus Deiner Interpretation...


Nein, tu ich nicht. 
Wenn ein Weg dauerhaft mit Fußgängern übervölkert ist, finde ich ihn zum Radfahren ungeeignet. Unattraktiv ist er zudem. 
Ich meine es genau so und hätte Verständnis dafür, wenn solch ein Weg dann auch gesperrt wird für Radfahrer (ggfs. temporär). Bspw. eine Fußgängerzone, eine Uferpromenade am See....

Zu definieren wäre, ab welcher "Dichte" man von "zu vielen" Fußgänger redet.


----------



## JensDey (18. Juni 2021)

robzo schrieb:


> Ich meine es genau so und hätte Verständnis dafür, wenn solch ein Weg dann auch gesperrt wird für


Fußgänger .
Wir sind doch wohl nicht das/ dein Problem. 😝


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robzo (18. Juni 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Wo soll das sein?


Es gibt, nach meiner Erfahrung, einige Wanderwege (oftmals seit deren Zertifizierung als "Premiumwanderwege"), die eigentlich permanent, zumindest an Wochenenden, dermaßen voll sind, dass das echt dumm ist, dort Rad zu fahren. Dabei geht es mir sicherlich nicht um Wege, auf denen alle 100/200 m jemand läuft, sondern um Wege, auf denen die Fußgänger/Wanderer im Abstand von 5 - 10 Metern hintereinander herdackeln. (Ich weiß nicht, ob Du bspw. den Uracher Wasserfall und die Wege dorthin kennst. Das ist ein schönes Bikerevier, aber am Wochenende ist auf den Wegen so viel Fußgänger-Verkehr, wie in einer Fußgängerzone zur Haupteinkaufszeit). Das mögen insgesamt wenige Wege sein, die man da benennen kann, aber es ging hier ja nicht um die Anzahl solcher Wege, sondern darum, ob ich (persönlich) solche Wege (die es gibt) für ungeeignet halte. Und das tue ich und würde hier ein Radfahrverbot (ggfs. zu bestimmten Zeiten) für sinnig halten, um erst gar nicht noch mehr Stress zwischen Bikern und Wanderern entstehen zu lassen.


----------



## freetourer (18. Juni 2021)

robzo schrieb:


> Es gibt, nach meiner Erfahrung, einige Wanderwege (oftmals seit deren Zertifizierung als "Premiumwanderwege"), die eigentlich permanent, zumindest an Wochenenden, dermaßen voll sind, dass das echt dumm ist, dort Rad zu fahren. Dabei geht es mir sicherlich nicht um Wege, auf denen alle 100/200 m jemand läuft, sondern um Wege, auf denen die Fußgänger/Wanderer im Abstand von 5 - 10 Metern hintereinander herdackeln. (Ich weiß nicht, ob Du bspw. den Uracher Wasserfall und die Wege dorthin kennst. Das ist ein schönes Bikerevier, aber am Wochenende ist auf den Wegen so viel Fußgänger-Verkehr, wie in einer Fußgängerzone zur Haupteinkaufszeit). Das mögen insgesamt wenige Wege sein, die man da benennen kann, aber es ging hier ja nicht um die Anzahl solcher Wege, sondern darum, ob ich (persönlich) solche Wege (die es gibt) für ungeeignet halte. Und das tue ich und würde hier ein Radfahrverbot (ggfs. zu bestimmten Zeiten) für sinnig halten, um erst gar nicht noch mehr Stress zwischen Bikern und Wanderern entstehen zu lassen.



Deine Definition zu ungeeignet ist leider etwas schräg und öffnet Tür und Tor um Wege entgegen ihrer eigentlichen Beschaffenheit hinsichtlich Untergrund, Steilheit, etc. für Biker zu sperren.

Die Frage ob es Spaß macht einen hochfrequentierten Weg zu befahren ist widerum eine komplett andere Frage.

Auf einigen hochfrequentierten Wegen alá Goldseetrail im Vinschgau gibt es ja bereit Regelungen um die Nutzung zeitlich zu entzerren und den Weg trotz einer hohen Frequenz an Nutzung durch Wanderer auch Bikern zu ermöglichen.

Dein Vergleich wäre aber ungefähr so, dass ich sage eine Straße auf der viele Autos fahren ist dann auch nicht mehr geeignet um dort mit dem Rad zu fahren - wir sind uns aber sicher einig, dass die Beschaffenheit des Weges durchaus geeignet ist um mit dem Rad befahren zu werden.


----------



## JensDey (18. Juni 2021)

freetourer schrieb:


> Deine Definition zu ungeeignet ist leider etwas schräg und öffnet Tür und Tor


Das kommt einem Denkverbot gleich. 
Es soll tatsächlich Mountainbiker geben, die sich wirklich Gedanken um Koexistenz machen und da fallen solche Kriterien durchaus mit rein.
Maximalforderungen sind am Verhandlungstisch maximal für die ersten 2 Minuten sinnvoll.


----------



## Sun on Tour (18. Juni 2021)

robzo schrieb:


> Und das tue ich und würde *hier* ein Radfahrverbot (ggfs. zu bestimmten Zeiten) für sinnig halten, um erst gar nicht noch mehr Stress zwischen Bikern und Wanderern entstehen zu lassen.



Da es in Baden-Württemberg ist, dürfte das Radfahren hier ohnehin bereits verboten sein.
Ansonsten kann man davon ausgehen, dass diese "proaktiven Sperrungen" lediglich dazu führen, dass an anderer Stelle ebenfalls welche gefordert werden. Insoweit wird der "Stress" tatsächlich mehr.

Gut, dass es in Bayern darauf nicht ankommt.


----------



## freetourer (18. Juni 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Das kommt einem Denkverbot gleich.
> Es soll tatsächlich Mountainbiker geben, die sich wirklich Gedanken um Koexistenz machen und da fallen solche Kriterien durchaus mit rein.
> Maximalforderungen sind am Verhandlungstisch maximal für die ersten 2 Minuten sinnvoll.



Deinen Post verstehe ich nicht ganz.

Unterstellst Du mir damit unterschwellig mir keine Gadanken um Koexistenz zu machen und Maximalforderungen zu haben?

Es ist doch wohl logisch, dass man sich Gedanken um Koexistenz machen muss. - Mmn haben Wanderer exakt die gleichen Rechte ihrem Sport/Hobby im Wald/am Berg nachzugehen wie ein Biker.


----------



## robzo (18. Juni 2021)

freetourer schrieb:


> Deine Definition zu ungeeignet ist leider etwas schräg und öffnet Tür und Tor um Wege entgegen ihrer eigentlichen Beschaffenheit hinsichtlich Untergrund, Steilheit, etc. für Biker zu sperren.
> 
> Die Frage ob es Spaß macht einen hochfrequentierten Weg zu befahren ist widerum eine komplett andere Frage.
> 
> ...


Ich find's nicht schräg   .
Eine Autobahn ist auch geeignet, um darauf mit dem Fahrrad zu fahren. Zumindest, was die Beschaffenheit des Untergrunds/Weges anbelangt. Ich persönlich finde sie dennoch ungeeignet zum Biken und verstehe, dass dies entspr. verboten ist.
Grundsätzlich ist das Problem ja die Fragestellung, die Begriffsbestimmung und das Ganze noch gepaart mit einer persönlichen Interpretation.
Ist ein Weg geeignet in Bezug auf die Bodenbeschaffenheit, Neigung, Breite... also grundsätzlich, losgelöst von jeder Nutzungsform.
Oder betrachte ich die Eignung in Bezug auf den Kontext, der mit der Fragestellung verbunden ist. Und in diesem Fall ist der Kontext, die Fragestellung gewesen, ob ein von Fußgängern dicht bevölkerter Weg (unabhängig von der Bodenbeschaffenheit, Neigung....) zum Radfahren geeignet ist. Die Antwort bezieht sich folglich auf den formulierten Kontext: Nein, ein dicht bevölkerter Weg ist nicht zum Radfahren geeignet.

So, für mich sind das nun genug Erklärungen.

Zudem das Ganze auch gar nix darüber aussagt, ob ich so etwas gut oder schlecht finde.


----------



## Sun on Tour (18. Juni 2021)

robzo schrieb:


> Eine Autobahn ist auch geeignet, um darauf mit dem Fahrrad zu fahren.


Nicht alles was hinkt ist ein Vergleich.
Auf Autobahnen sollen Autofahrer ungehindert von langsameren Verkehrsteilnehmern (min. 80 km/h zulässige Höchstgeschwindigkeit) fahren dürfen und können, weil ansonsten tatsächlich gefährliche Situationen entstehen können.

Die Verwendung der Formulierung "gefahrloser Begegnungsverkehr" ist im Hinblick auf den Langsamverkehr - Fußgänger und Radfahrer in freier Natur, angesichts der Vekehrssituation im urbanen Bereich ohnehin ein Witz.

Gut, dass es auf den "gefahrlosen Begegnungsverkehr" nicht ankommt. Den gibt es nämlich nicht. Gefahren gibt es immer.


----------



## robzo (18. Juni 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Nicht alles was hinkt ist ein Vergleich.
> Auf Autobahnen sollen Autofahrer ungehindert von langsameren Verkehrsteilnehmern (min. 80 km/h zulässige Höchstgeschwindigkeit) fahren dürfen und können, weil ansonsten tatsächlich gefährliche Situationen entstehen können.
> 
> Die Verwendung der Formulierung "gefahrloser Begegnungsverkehr" ist im Hinblick auf den Langsamverkehr - Fußgänger und Radfahrer in freier Natur, angesichts der Vekehrssituation im urbanen Bereich ohnehin ein Witz.
> ...


Okay, ein letztes Mal. Es geht um diese Fragestellung





Und ich, ganz persönlich, finde einen solchen Weg nicht geeignet zum biken. Die Bodenbeschaffenheit spielt hier keine Rolle.
Der Vergleich zur Autobahn ist, hinkend oder nicht, durchaus möglich.


----------



## JensDey (18. Juni 2021)

freetourer schrieb:


> Deinen Post verstehe ich nicht ganz.


es ging mir um deine Formulierung


freetourer schrieb:


> Unterstellst Du mir damit unterschwellig mir keine Gadanken um Koexistenz zu machen und Maximalforderungen zu haben?


Nicht dir persönlich. 
Nur wird hier viel mit Maximalforderungen gehandelt und wenn sich mal einer Gedanken in Richtung "ungeeignet aufgrund Nutzung und Frequentierung" macht wird das als ungeeinet abgestempelt.


freetourer schrieb:


> Es ist doch wohl logisch, dass man sich Gedanken um Koexistenz machen muss. -


und auch über sinnvolle Kompromomisse nachdenken


freetourer schrieb:


> Mmn haben Wanderer exakt die gleichen Rechte ihrem Sport/Hobby im Wald/am Berg nachzugehen wie ein Biker.


auch hier könnte es für Wanderer ungeeinete Wege geben, weil es gefährliche Sprünge gibt. Der Sprung gefährdet den Wanderer nicht, aber die Nutzung durch den  Mountainbiker.


----------



## freetourer (18. Juni 2021)

robzo schrieb:


> Der Vergleich zur Autobahn ist, hinkend oder nicht, durchaus möglich.



Nein - der Vergleich ist einfach Quatsch.

Auf einer Autobahn sind per Gesetz schon keine Fahrräder erlaubt.

Dein passenderer Vergleich wäre dann eigentlich die Frage ob man auf Autobahnen noch PKWs mit Geschwindigkeiten von 130 km/h das Befahren erlauben sollte weil ja parallel viele Autos mit 200 km/h Geschwindigkeit unterwegs sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (18. Juni 2021)

robzo schrieb:


> Oder betrachte ich die Eignung in Bezug auf den Kontext, der mit der Fragestellung verbunden ist. Und in diesem Fall ist der Kontext, die Fragestellung gewesen, ob ein von Fußgängern dicht bevölkerter Weg (unabhängig von der Bodenbeschaffenheit, Neigung....) zum Radfahren geeignet ist. Die Antwort bezieht sich folglich auf den formulierten Kontext.


Der Umfrage ist aber eindeutig mit der neuen VwV im Kontext zu betrachten.
Und mit der im Hintergrund geht es nun mal bei „geeignet“ immer darum, ob ein Weg komplett gesperrt wird. Eine, wie von Dir beschriebene Ungeeignetheit zu bestimmten Zeiten, kann für solche Vollsperrungen nicht der Grund sein.
Ich würde hier als Beispiel die zeit-und wochtagsabhängigen Sperrungen bestimmter Strecken für Motorräder anführen. Hier ist die Vollsperrung, weil es zu gewissen Zeiten Probleme mit diesen Nutzern gibt, rechtlich ja auch nicht begründbar.
Warum sollte das jetzt bei den „Mountainbikern“ anders sein.


----------



## freetourer (18. Juni 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> es ging mir um deine Formulierung
> 
> Nicht dir persönlich.
> Nur wird hier viel mit Maximalforderungen gehandelt und wenn sich mal einer Gedanken in Richtung "ungeeignet aufgrund Nutzung und Frequentierung" macht wird das als ungeeinet abgestempelt.
> ...



Meinst Du gebaute Sprünge? - Das wäre aber eh ein anderes Thema.

Ansonsten sehe ich da kein Problem - Gefahren gibt es auf natürlichen Wegen immer in unterschiedlich starker Ausprägung.
Eben diese Gefahren bzw. Eigenarten eines Weges machen ihn ja eben dadurch mehr oder weniger geeignet für bestimmte Nutzergruppen und durch subjektive Beurteilung auch mehr oder weniger attraktiv für bestimmte Nutzer.

Nehmen wir doch einfach mal die Vertrider - sind deren bevorzugte Wege auch für Dich geeignet?


----------



## Aldar (18. Juni 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Auf Autobahnen sollen Autofahrer ungehindert von langsameren Verkehrsteilnehmern (min. 80 km/h zulässige Höchstgeschwindigkeit) fahren dürfen und können,


OT-Klugscheissen : Auf Autobahnen dürfen nur Fahrzeuge die eine eingetragene  Höchstgeschwindigkeit von über 60 km/h haben fahren.

"Autobahnen (Zeichen 330.1) und Kraftfahrstraßen (Zeichen 331.1) dürfen nur mit Kraftfahrzeugen benutzt werden, deren durch die Bauart bestimmte Höchstgeschwindigkeit mehr als 60 km/h beträgt …".
https://www.adac.de/verkehr/recht/verkehrsvorschriften-deutschland/mindestgeschwindigkeit/


----------



## JensDey (18. Juni 2021)

freetourer schrieb:


> Meinst Du gebaute Sprünge? - Das wäre aber eh ein anderes Thema.


Muss nicht zwinged gebaut sein. Mir ginge es ja darum, dass eine Eignung durchaus durch Frequentierung definiert werden könnte. Nur, darf das dann keine Einbahnstraße sein.
Dazu muss klar sein, dass es kaum ungeeignete Wege gibt. Eigentlich gar keine, denn man kann sein MTB ja auch einen Klettersteig hochtragen.

Was ist ein Vertrider-Weg?


----------



## Sun on Tour (18. Juni 2021)

@Alder: Zu meiner Verteidung kann ich darauf hinweisen, dass mein Rechtsstand dem vor dem Januar 2016 entspricht... Bin mit der Problematik seit der Fahrschule - und das ist länger her - nicht mehr befasst gewesen...


----------



## Black-Under (18. Juni 2021)

robzo schrieb:


> Ich find's nicht schräg   .
> Eine Autobahn ist auch geeignet, um darauf mit dem Fahrrad zu fahren. Zumindest, was die Beschaffenheit des Untergrunds/Weges anbelangt. Ich persönlich finde sie dennoch ungeeignet zum Biken und verstehe, dass dies entspr. verboten ist.
> Grundsätzlich ist das Problem ja die Fragestellung, die Begriffsbestimmung und das Ganze noch gepaart mit einer persönlichen Interpretation.
> Ist ein Weg geeignet in Bezug auf die Bodenbeschaffenheit, Neigung, Breite... also grundsätzlich, losgelöst von jeder Nutzungsform.
> ...


Du hast oben Stau auf der Autobahn als Beispiel genannt für ungeeignet um mit dem Auto zu fahren.

Dieser Autobahnabschnitt ist aber trotzdem geeignet dort mit dem Auto zu fahren, es ist eben zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht empfehlenswert oder sinnvoll.

Aber der Begriff geeignet ist ziemlich eindeutig definiert. Du möchtest den gerade umdefinieren.

Beispiel:
ist eine Treppe für einen Rollstuhlfahrer geeignet? Nein
Ist eine schmale steile Rampe geeignet? Eher Nein.
Ist eine breite nicht zu steile Rampe geeignet? Ja.

Nach deiner Definition müßte man noch beim dritten Punkt dazunehmen: wenn gerade nicht zu viele  Fussgänger auf der Rampe sind und das ist per Definition falsch.


----------



## freetourer (18. Juni 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Muss nicht zwinged gebaut sein. Mir ginge es ja darum, dass eine Eignung durchaus durch Frequentierung definiert werden könnte. Nur, darf das dann keine Einbahnstraße sein.
> Dazu muss klar sein, dass es kaum ungeeignete Wege gibt. Eigentlich gar keine, denn man kann sein MTB ja auch einen Klettersteig hochtragen.
> 
> Was ist ein Vertrider-Weg?


Wenn ich mein Mountainkine einen Klettersteig hochtrage bin ich in dem Fall auch nur ein Wanderer / Fußgänger mit unhandlichem Gepäck. 



JensDey schrieb:


> Mir ginge es ja darum, dass eine Eignung durchaus durch Frequentierung definiert werden könnte. Nur, darf das dann keine Einbahnstraße sein.



Der Unterschied ist aber, dass die Frequentierung sehr variabel ist. - Die Wegbeschaffenheit im Gegenzug dazu aber (relativ) konstant.

Natürliche Veränderungen des Weges durch Erosion durch Wetter etc oder auch natürliche Veränderung der Bodenbeschaffenheit durch Regen oder Trockenheit lass ich mal außen vor.

Was ist denn wenn der Weg aufgrund eine Einstufung als "ungeeignet" aufgrund hoher Frequentierung für Biker gesperrt wird, die hohe Frequenz der Nutzung durch Wanderer dann aber wegfällt (andere Wege plötzlich attraktiver, Wandern ist out, etc.pp) - glaubt hier jemand, dass der Weg dann automatisch wieder für Biker geöffnet wird?


----------



## Dahigez (18. Juni 2021)

Ich glaube, hier geraten teils Meinungen aneinander, die aufgrund von unterschiedlich vorausgesetztem Kontext bzw. unterschiedlich verstandener Begrifflichkeit eigentlich gar nicht im Widerspruch stehen.

Mal unabhängig von der Umfrage, die ich ehrlich gesagt etwas fragwürdig finde, oder auch von der leidigen bayrischen Verwaltungsvorschrift: Ich glaube schon, dass es Wege gibt, die man für Fahrräder sperren kann oder vielleicht sogar sollte. Etwa in stark bebauten Bereichen, wo aufgrund von festen Zäunen und einer geringen Wegbreite das gegenseitige Passieren von Fahrrädern, Gehhilfen, Rollstühlen etc. problematisch ist und gleichzeitig eine hohe Frequentierung vorkommen kann. Hier steht dann auch die Lenkungswirkung im Vordergrund: Als Radfahrer bin ich ggfs. sogar froh, wenn durch eine Sperre angezeigt wird, dass ich hier besser nicht fahren sollte (es gibt ja auch ortsunkundige Radfahrer). 

Allerdings sprechen wir hier in aller Regel nicht von "typischen Mountainbike-Wegen". Ein anderes Beispiel am anderen Extrem wäre vielleicht ein Steig, der sehr schmal, sehr ausgesetzt und häufig stark frequentiert wird. Selbst wenn man da nur trägt, kann das auch gegenüber Dritten eventuell verantwortungslos sein. Konkret fällt mir da z.B. die Steinerne Rinne im Wilden Kaiser ein. Den Weg vom Ellmauer Tor kann im oberen Teil wahrscheinlich jeder fahren, unten sieht's dann anders aus. (Da man aber dazu das Bike hochtragen müsste, dürfte das nicht allzu oft vorkommen. Ob es hier dann eine Regelung braucht, ist fraglich.)

Die genannten Extrembeispiele sollten sich jedoch gut hinsichtlich eventueller Sperrungen regeln lassen, ohne eine Definition von "geeignet" jeglicher Art zu bemühen - nicht im Sinne von geeignet wie in der neuen Verwaltungsvorschrift angedacht und auch nicht in irgendeiner anderen Betrachtungsweise.

In diesem Zusammenhang finde ich die Umfrage und insbesondere einige Formulierungen darin äußerst fragwürdig. So wird z.B. impliziert, dass auf relativ glatten Wegen mit Neigung schnell Rad gefahren wird (anders als bespielsweise auf nicht glatten Wegen). Gleichzeitig wird impliziert, dass auf steilen Wegen weniger Kontrolle und mehr Erosion zwingend Folge des Radfahrens ist. Das ist kompletter Nonsens. Man kann z.B. auf rumpeligen Wegen auch schnell fahren - dann ggfs. mit weniger Kontolle, zumindest was den Bremsweg angeht - und genauso auf glatten Wegen langsam (wenn es z.B. kurvig und voller Gebüsch ist, fahr ich eher langsamer, weil ich nicht dauernd Äste mit Wucht in die Fresse kriegen will, selbst wenn der Weg glatt und bergab ist). Ich kann im steilen Gelände absolut bodenschonend unterwegs sein und im flachen mit Anlauf eine Kurve driften. Die Kategorisierung, die da zugrunde gelegt wird, ist meiner Meinung nach völlig realitätsfremd. Es geht vor allem um verantwortungsbewusstes Fahren und meiner Erfahrung nach verhält sich auch die überwiegende Mehrheit der Radfahrer - und im Gebirge die Mehrheit der Mountainbiker - verantwortungsbewusst. Klar gibt es Ausnahmen und ggfs. muss man gegen diese Ausnahmen auch vorgehen, aber diese Ausnahmen gibt es z.B. auch auf Skipisten oder im Straßenverkehr und trotzdem fordert niemand, dass man auf Skipisten nicht mehr Skifahren dürfe oder auf Straßen nicht mehr Autofahren (okay, manche fordern das vielleicht, aber nur eine kleine Minderheit  ).

Die Frage hinsichtlich der Eignung der Wege in der Umfrage ist daher wenig zielführend. Man kann auf viele verschiedenen Arten und Weisen Radfahren bzw. Mountainbiken und es gibt ein großes Spektrum an Begleitumständen: andere Wegnutzer, Wetter- und daraus folgend Bodenbeschaffenheit, Flora und Fauna in Abhängigkeit von Tages- und Jahreszeit.... Man kann sich wahrscheinlich in fast allen gezeigten Szenarien bei entsprechenden Begleitumständen als Radfahrer so verhalten, dass dies nicht gutzuheißen ist. Man kann sich aber auch in allen gezeigten Szenarien und bei allen möglichen Begleitumständen problemlos als Radfahrer so verhalten, dass es absolut konfliktfrei ist. Gilt übrigens für Wanderer und andere Wegnutzer genauso.


----------



## Sun on Tour (18. Juni 2021)

Dahigez schrieb:


> Man kann sich aber auch in allen gezeigten Szenarien und bei allen möglichen Begleitumständen problemlos als Radfahrer so verhalten, dass es absolut konfliktfrei ist.


Das ist der Punkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ExcelBiker (18. Juni 2021)

Hi @robzo , ich bin echt froh über deine Ausdauer, deine Entscheidung hier darzustellen. Für mich ist das ein Paradebeispiel, wie Begriffe unterschiedlich interpretiert werden können, wenn nicht eine genaue Definition mitgegeben wird. Es klingt für manche vielleicht blöd, aber wann ein Weg "ungeeignet" sein soll, kommt auf die Sichtweise und die eigene Interessenslage an.

Nehmen wir die Sichtweise, die das BayNatSchG §28 meint. Das Ergebnis ist da recht eindeutig: Wenn du da fahren kannst (oder willst), ist der Weg geeignet. Alles andere interessiert in diesem Zusammenhang nicht.

Nehmen wir deine persönliche (und auch von vielen anderen) Meinung. Da geht in die Eignung, ob es wirklich Spaß macht, dort zu biken, auch der Fußgängerverkehr ein. Das ist eine subjektive Wahrnehmung, die Frustgrenze wird da je nach Biker sehr unterschiedlich ausfallen. Wenn du persönlich der Meinung bist, dass der Weg für dich ungeeignet ist, weil es weder Spaß für dich macht, noch den anderen Fußgängern, dann ist das die für dich legitime Meinung, die auch voll in Ordnung geht.

Nehmen wir die neue VwV. Dort sind unter 1.3.3.2 etliche Kriterien für die Eigung aufgezählt. Diese widersprechen sich teilweise. So werden die Kriterien genannt, die Belag, Beschaffenheit, Erosionsgefahr usw. behandeln. Nachdem der Weg flach und fest ist, sollte das kein Thema sein, sprich der Weg wäre dann nach der VwV geeignet. Genauso werden aber Kriterien über die Frequenz durch Fußgänger genannt, z.B. in Satz 18 und folgende. Nachdem die VwV ihren Anspruch ("objektive Kriterien") nicht gerecht wird, bleibt das alles wiederum Ermessenssache, ob der Weg geeignet ist. Am Ende geht in die Entscheidungsfindung wieder die persönliche Meinung und Sichtweise rein, sprich, die bringt uns überhaupt nicht weiter.

Und was soll das ganze Geschreibsel von mir? Es zeigt erst mal, dass die Umfrage einen gravierenden Fehler hat: Welche Art von "Eignung" ist gemeint? Damit ist sie ungeeignet, irgend etwas zu zeigen, weil da sicher unterschiedliche Interpretationen verglichen werden, die nicht vergleichbar sind.

Was aber auch klar wird, ist der Unsinn der VwV. Während das NatSchG eindeutig ist, ist die VwV im besten Fall mehrdeutig, genauer betrachtet aber widersprüchlich und nicht zweifelsfrei anwendbar. Und unter dem Deckmaltel der "Objektivität" bleibt eine Entscheidung nach der VwV immer subjektiv. Ich kann jetzt mal wieder richtig gemein sein, ich meine, dass genau diese Unbestimmtheit und Subjektivität beabsichtigt ist, weil das im Zweifel von den "Begünstigten" (Almbauern, Jäger, ...) erst mal interpretiert wird und dann so zum LRA kommt, um Verbote durchzusetzen. Auch die Unbestimmbarkeit und die daraus folgenden Mißverständnisse sind meiner Meinung nach beabsichtigt. Sie machen definitiv eher schlechte Stimmung contra MTB, was Sperrungen gegenüber dem LRA begünstigt.

Hier wurde ja auch schon gefragt, was die Umfrage mit dem DAV zu tun hat. Direkt erst mal gar nichts. Die Umfrage zeigt aber auch die Unzulänglichkeit der VwV. Nachdem die Marschrichtung vom DAV aber zwingend die VwV benötigt, wird auch (mal wieder) klar, dass sowohl das "Rechtshandbuch" vom DAV als auch das Projekt nur das Ziel haben kann, es dem MTB-Sport so schwer wie möglich zu machen.


----------



## SJ-Alex (18. Juni 2021)

Dahigez schrieb:


> Konkret fällt mir da z.B. die Steinerne Rinne im Wilden Kaiser ein.


Im Kaisergebirge (NSG) hast du das Problem der objektiven/subjektiven Wegbeschaffenheit nicht - da ist biken (wie leider meist sonst auch in Österreich) ganz einfach verboten.


----------



## Marshall6 (18. Juni 2021)

robzo schrieb:


> Okay, ein letztes Mal. Es geht um diese Fragestellung
> Anhang anzeigen 1294164
> 
> Und ich, ganz persönlich, finde einen solchen Weg nicht geeignet zum biken. Die Bodenbeschaffenheit spielt hier keine Rolle.
> Der Vergleich zur Autobahn ist, hinkend oder nicht, durchaus möglich.


Ich finde das jeder Weg zum Biken geeignet ist.
Ist ein Weg mit Fußgängern überlastet, fahre ich einen anderen Weg. Geeignet ist der Weg dann immernoch, aber einfach zeitlich eng begrenzt weniger attraktiv.


----------



## specialized99 (18. Juni 2021)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Es ist davon auszugehen, dass Mountainbiker alle Wege als geeignet und attraktiv einstufen. Das dürfte auch der Uni bekannt sein.
> Ich vermute, dass es für die Studie interessant ist, wie andere Nutzergruppen im Vergleich die Wege bewerten werden.


Ich habe die Umfrage mal mitgemacht, finde sie aber auch eher bescheuert. Geeignet ist alles was gefahren werden kann, richtig attraktiv finde ich keinen der Wege, zumal auch nur ein paar Meter zu sehen sind.
Und wie sollen andere Nutzergruppen das beurteilen?


----------



## Aldar (19. Juni 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Bin mit der Problematik seit der Fahrschule


Hans auch in der Fahrschule gelernt...91 glaub ich wars.
Und nun genug OT 😎


----------



## Dahigez (19. Juni 2021)

SJ-Alex schrieb:


> Im Kaisergebirge (NSG) hast du das Problem der objektiven/subjektiven Wegbeschaffenheit nicht - da ist biken (wie leider meist sonst auch in Österreich) ganz einfach verboten.


Sorry, war dann ein schlechtes Beispiel. Mir ging es aber nicht konkret um diesen Weg hinsichtlich Legalität, sondern um die Art von Weg. Ich dachte halt, dass der Weg vielleicht einigen (als Wanderer bzw. Bergsteiger) bekannt ist und deshalb als Beispiel taugt...

Der Punkt ist einfach, dass "Eignung" keine vernünftige Kategorie ist, wenn es um - sinnvolle oder nicht sinnvolle - Wegsperrungen geht, speziell wenn "Eignung" rein aufgrund der physischen Beschaffenheit des Wegs definiert wird (also letztlich aufgrund einer in jedem Falle subjektiven Schwierigkeitseinschätzung).

Der Weg durch die Steinerne Rinne ist fahrbar, wie in einem Video auf Youtube (Fahrer: Johannes Pistrol) dokumentiert ist. Nach der Logik der bayrischen Verfassung wäre er damit geeignet. (Okay, der Weg ist in Österreich, aber darum geht es wie gesagt nicht.) Dem würde ich nicht widersprechen, selbst wenn der Personenkreis, für den die Eignung zutrifft, wohl nicht groß ist. Nichtsdestotrotz könnte ich eine allgemeine Sperrung dieses Wegs - aus Sicherheitsgründen - nachvollziehen, und zwar deshalb, weil der Weg einige Serpentinen aufweist und damit Personen weiter unten durch alles, was herabfällt, akut gefährdet sind. (Wer sich das Video ansieht oder den Weg selbst kennt, wird verstehen, was ich meine.) Wäre der Weg nur ausgesetzt ohne Serpentinen, wäre die Situation anders. (Von mir aus kann sich jeder selbst gefährden, wie er will, solange er keine anderen gefährdet. Kann man aber sicherlich auch anderer Meinung sein...) In diesem konkreten Fall ergäbe sogar eine Differenzierung zwischen Wanderern und Mountainbikern Sinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (19. Juni 2021)

Dahigez schrieb:


> In diesem konkreten Fall ergäbe sogar eine Differenzierung zwischen Wanderern und Mountainbikern Sinn.


Gerade in solchen Situationen werden meiner Beobachtung nach viele Steinschläge durch Fußgänger mit Stöcken ausgelöst.
Sollte man da nicht die Stöcke verbieten? Offensichtlich ist der Weg ja nicht für deren Nutzung geeignet. Oder zur „Sicherheit“ gleich für Fußgänger sperren?


----------



## ExcelBiker (19. Juni 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Gerade in solchen Situationen werden meiner Beobachtung nach viele Steinschläge durch Fußgänger mit Stöcken ausgelöst.


Nicht nur die mit Stöcken. Am Ende könntest du alle Wege mit Steinschlaggefahr sperren, weil ja durch die Begehung Steinschlag ausgelöst wird. Die Häufigkeit vom Steinschlag wird wahrscheinlich direkt mit der Anzahl der Personen dort korrelieren. Nur wird Steinschlag als mehr oder weniger unvermeidbar angesehen (siehe auch Helme in Klettersteigen) und als Risiko akzeptiert. Aber nur, so lange Fußgänger den Steinschlag ausgelöst haben, und nicht MTBler.


----------



## scratch_a (19. Juni 2021)

Dahigez schrieb:


> ...
> Der Weg durch die Steinerne Rinne ist fahrbar....selbst wenn der Personenkreis, für den die Eignung zutrifft, wohl nicht groß ist. Nichtsdestotrotz könnte ich eine allgemeine Sperrung dieses Wegs - aus Sicherheitsgründen - nachvollziehen, und zwar deshalb, weil der Weg einige Serpentinen aufweist und damit Personen weiter unten durch alles, was herabfällt, akut gefährdet sind.



Also mir ist klar, was du damit sagen willst. Allerdings merkst du selber an, dass solche Wege kaum jemand fahren kann und sich auch wirklich fahren traut.
Wie auch schon die anderen angemerkt haben, kann eine Gefahr von jedem ausgehen, der sich auf diesen Weg befindet, sogar von Tieren. Deshalb ist eine generelle Sperrung dann wohl eher nicht für das friedliche miteinander förderlich. Besser wären da gute Hinweise und Bilder (z.B. in Online-Portalen) für alle Gruppen, die diesen Weg nehmen wollen. Etwas Verstand sollte man den Menschen dann schon auch zutrauen dürfen, ohne dass der Staat immer gleich radikal eingreifen muss.


----------



## Marshall6 (19. Juni 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Also mir ist klar, was du damit sagen willst. Allerdings merkst du selber an, dass solche Wege kaum jemand fahren kann und sich auch wirklich fahren traut.
> Wie auch schon die anderen angemerkt haben, kann eine Gefahr von jedem ausgehen, der sich auf diesen Weg befindet, sogar von Tieren. Deshalb ist eine generelle Sperrung dann wohl eher nicht für das friedliche miteinander förderlich. Besser wären da gute Hinweise und Bilder (z.B. in Online-Portalen) für alle Gruppen, die diesen Weg nehmen wollen. Etwas Verstand sollte man den Menschen dann schon auch zutrauen dürfen, ohne dass der Staat immer gleich radikal eingreifen muss.


Sehe ich anders: Die Mehrheit der Menschen in Deutschland verblödet zunehmend.
Im Urlaub schalten auch die letzen Hirninhaber ebendieses fast komplett ab. 
Daher finde ich klare Regeln und eine nicht nur stichartige Kontrolle gut, die Alternative ist dann keine Regeln und die Darwin Awards monatlich durchführen.








						Darwin Award – Wikipedia
					






					de.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## mw.dd (19. Juni 2021)

robzo schrieb:


> Nein, tu ich nicht.


Solltest Du aber: Wenn die Beliebtheit eines Weges bei einer Nutzergruppe ein Kriterium dafür sein soll, einen Weg laut Gesetz für ungeeignet zu erklären und damit zu sperren, werden andere Nutzer damit von allen beliebten Wegen und Punkten ausgeschlossen.
Willst Du das wirklich?


robzo schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde sie dennoch ungeeignet zum





robzo schrieb:


> Und ich, ganz persönlich, finde einen solchen Weg nicht geeignet zum biken.


Das mag im Bezug auf die Umfrage Deine Meinung sein und solange die Ungeeignetheit dann nur für Dich gilt ist mir das recht.
Der Sinn von Gesetzen und Verordnungen ist es jedoch, sowas allgemeingültig für alle zu definieren.


JensDey schrieb:


> am Verhandlungstisch


Auch für Dich nochmal:
Es gibt nichts zu "verhandeln".

Abgesehen davon ist es übel, dass hier Radfahrende tatsächlich in Betracht ziehen die Argumentation des DAV zu übernehmen und die Geeignetheit nach scheinbar "objektiven" Kriterien definieren wollen.


----------



## franzam (19. Juni 2021)

Hast recht, aber es ist eine Meinungsumfrage und keine juristische Fachinfo. Auch wenn ich das genauso sehe, gesteh ich anderen doch eine andere Einschätzung zu


----------



## Sun on Tour (19. Juni 2021)

Marshall6 schrieb:


> klare Regeln


Die gibt es. Allerdings lassen die keine Sperrungen nur für Mountainbiker zu.

Durch die neue Bekanntmachung glauben das zwar jetzt einige, aber an den klaren Regeln hat sich nichts geändert.


----------



## Dahigez (19. Juni 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Gerade in solchen Situationen werden meiner Beobachtung nach viele Steinschläge durch Fußgänger mit Stöcken ausgelöst.
> Sollte man da nicht die Stöcke verbieten? Offensichtlich ist der Weg ja nicht für deren Nutzung geeignet. Oder zur „Sicherheit“ gleich für Fußgänger sperren?


Ist schon klar, dass jetzt darauf herumgeritten wird, ist ja schließlich ein Forum  Wer will, kann zum Post #610 zurückgehen: ich hatte das nur als Extrembeispiel angeführt und selbst geschrieben, dass es wenig Praxisrelevanz hat. (Beim konkreten Weg hatte ich einen Sonderfall insofern gesehen, als dass der Weg vom Ellmauer Tor durch die Steinerne Rinne zum Stripsenjoch oben eher ein normaler, gut fahrbarer Weg ist und nur im unteren Teil klettersteigartig in sehr steilem Gelände verläuft. Normalerweise ist es ja eher andersherum, dass der Weg oben steiler ist als unten. Da kann man dann auch nicht "unbeabsichtigt" mit dem Rad in solches Gelände geraten.)

Unabhängig davon bin ich der Meinung, dass Verbote aufgrund von erkannten Gefährdungen sinnvoll sein können und solche kann ich dann auch akzeptieren, selbst wenn ich persönlich die (Mehr-)Gefährdung nicht direkt sehe. Ein anderes (fürs MTB allerdings ebensowenig praxisrelevantes) Beispiel ist die volle Fußgängerzone oder Uferpromenande. Man kann dort auch sicher Radfahren (halt langsam), aber es gibt auch ganz sicher welche, die es nicht auf die Reihe kriegen. Wenn Radfahren dort dann verboten wird, kann ich das akzeptieren. Allerdings natürlich nur zu Zeiten, in denen es dort voll ist. (Ob es auf MTB-relevanten Wegen je so voll ist, dass dort eine entsprechende Regelung sinnvoll wäre, weiß ich nicht. Ich möchte es zumindest bezweifeln. Andererseits versuche ich Hotspots generell zu vermeiden. Kann schon sein, dass es etwa am Schloss Neuschwanstein solche Wege gibt. Da fällt mir ein: den Weg von der Bergstation der Wendelsteinbahn zum Gipfel zu Betriebszeiten der Bahn würde ich wahrscheinlich als solchen Weg sehen.)

Ist wie gesagt meine Meinung. Kann man auch anders sehen, kann man auch darüber diskutieren. Ist aber hier nicht der wesentliche Punkt. Der wesentliche Punkt hier ist, dass versucht wird, Regelungen zu Wegsperren durchzusetzen, die rein auf einer "Eignung" fußen, wobei die Eignung rein über die physische Wegbeschaffenheit definiert wird. Da bin ich ganz ausdrücklich dagegen und zwar ganz unabhängig davon, wie die physische Definition letztlich aussieht. Wie nicht zuletzt hier in diesem Faden klar wird, ist so eine "Eignung" nicht sinnvoll allgemeingültig zu beschreiben und deshalb als Kriterium nicht brauchbar. 

Ich bin aber auch nicht, wie manche hier, kategorisch gegen Sperren. Es gibt allerdings zugegebenermaßen nur wenige Fälle, wo ich diese Sperren als sinnvoll erachten würde. Das relevanteste Beispiel wären wohl Sperren zum Schutz gefährdeter Pflanzen oder Tiere, wo diese nicht nur vorgeschobene Argumente sind. Das beträfe dann aber alle Wegnutzer gleichermaßen. 

Was mir hier beim Schreiben und Lesen noch klar wird: Der Begriff "Eignung" ist an sich schon problematisch, weil von unterschiedlichen Leuten ganz unterschiedliche Dinge damit verbunden werden. Es gibt eine Eignung im Sinne einer physischen Wegbeschaffenheit, eine Eignung im Hinblick auf das Zusammenwirken verschiedener Nutzerinteressen, eine Eignung im Sinne von Spaßgewinn, eine Eignung im Hinblick auf die Auswirkungen auf die umgebende Natur... Eigentlich muss, wer von Eignung spricht, immer dazu sagen, welche Eignung er meint. Das ist z.B. auch ein großer Schwachpunkt in der Online-Umfrage, die hier eigentlich gerade diskutiert wird. Dort wird Eignung teils gar nicht weiter definiert, teils implizit in unterschiedlichen Bedeutungen verwendet, ohne den Bedeutungswechsel zu kennzeichnen. Das sorgt zwangsläufig zu Missverständnissen.

BTW noch zum zitierten Post: Braucht mir keiner erzählen, dass er auf dem Bike weniger dazu neigt, etwaig Steinschlag auszulösen, als zu Fuß. Dass es manche auch zu Fuß nicht können und einige wenige sogar auf dem Bike können, ist wieder ein ganz anderes Thema.


----------



## Sun on Tour (19. Juni 2021)

Dahigez schrieb:


> Eigentlich muss, wer von Eignung spricht, immer dazu sagen, welche Eignung er meint.


Schau mal hier den Beitrag vom 29. März 2021 in diesem Thread:

Im verlinkten Urteil wird das thematisiert.


----------



## Dahigez (19. Juni 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Schau mal hier den Beitrag vom 29. März 2021 in diesem Thread:
> 
> Im verlinkten Urteil wird das thematisiert.


Im zitierten Zusammenhang ist der Kontext durch die Bayr. Verfassung gegeben. Darin wird - durch das verlinkte Urteil verständlich erklärt - klar, um welche Eignung es geht. (Spoiler: um Eignung im Sinne einer individuellen - evtl. auch nur subjektiven - Fahrbarkeit)

Ich hatte meine Aussage aber ganz allgemein auf den Begriff "Eignung" bezogen. Der wird ja nicht nur von der Verfassung gebraucht, sondern auch von anderen. Dann allerdings oft mit ganz anderem Kontext bzw. anderem Verständnis.

Nicht zuletzt hat ja ganz offensichtlich die bayr. Staatsregierung auch ein anderes Verständnis von "Eignung" als die bayr. Verfassung. Das ist allerdings bedenklich!

Wer von Eignung im Sinne der bayr. Verfassung spricht, sollte das trotzdem kenntlich machen, da man eben auch was anderes damit meinen könnte. Aber ja, im Zusammenhang dieses Fadens kommt der Eignung im Sinne der bayr. Verfassung natürlich besondere Bedeutung zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (19. Juni 2021)

Dahigez schrieb:


> Nicht zuletzt hat ja ganz offensichtlich die bayr. Staatsregierung auch ein anderes Verständnis von "Eignung" als die bayr. Verfassung. Das ist allerdings bedenklich!
> 
> Wer von Eignung im Sinne der bayr. Verfassung spricht, sollte das trotzdem kenntlich machen, da man eben auch was anderes damit meinen könnte. Aber ja, im Zusammenhang dieses Fadens kommt der Eignung im Sinne der bayr. Verfassung natürlich besondere Bedeutung zu.


... unter uns: Es geht immer nur um die "eine Eignung" - egal wer diese für irgendetwas instrumentalisieren möchte.
... und genau da liegt der Trick mit dem man den Mountainbikern in Bayern an ihre verfassungsmäßig garantierten Rechte gehen möchte. Man interpretiert, lässt weitere Interpretationen zu, lässt die Mountainbiker selbst spekulieren und diskutieren und am Ende kann man sich dann raussuchen, womit man rechtswidrige Grundrechtseinschränkungen vermeintlich begründen dürfe.

Die aktuelle Diskussion hier ist ein trauriger Beleg dafür, dass diese Rechnung aufgehen könnte.


----------



## mw.dd (19. Juni 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> *Die aktuelle Diskussion hier ist ein trauriger Beleg dafür, dass diese Rechnung aufgehen könnte.*


Das bitte fett schreiben.


----------



## robzo (19. Juni 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Die aktuelle Diskussion hier ist ein trauriger Beleg dafür, dass diese Rechnung aufgehen könnte.


Es könnte aber auch sein, dass es Mountainbiker gibt, die unabhängig von der aktuellen Rechtslage nicht auf Teufel komm raus darauf beharren, ihr Recht einzufordern/auszunutzen. Es gibt Konflikte zwischen den Nutzergruppen, diese lassen sich unabhängig von der Rechtlage und objektiven Kriterien nicht wegdiskutieren.
Und eine gewisse Bereitschaft zu Kompromissen (auf allen Seiten) sowie anzuerkennen, dass die eigene Sichtweise nicht immer die einzig wahre ist, könnte zu zukunftsfähigen Modellen führen.

Hier habe ich manchmal den Eindruck (als Mountainbiker, der sich nicht um die 2-Meter-Regel in BW schert), dass man immer gleich als Feind/Gegner/Verhinderer/Verbote Fordernder einsortiert wird, sobald man signalisiert, dass ein bisschen Zurücktreten und andere Sichtweisen akzeptieren hilfreich sein könnte.

Das ist m.M.n. das Hauptproblem unter uns MTBern. Die Unfähigkeit gemeinsam an einem Strang zu ziehen und dabei bereit zu sein, nicht 100% zu bekommen (selbst wenn die in Bayern und anderswo uns eigentlich zustehen), sondern vielleicht mit 75% zufrieden zu sein.


----------



## Sun on Tour (19. Juni 2021)

Zu den Konflikten gibt auch dieses Interview Auskunft (zwischen Min. 5:57 und 7:00):




aber auch dieses:




zwischen Min. 48:38 und 49:00 mit einer Aussage, die die gemeinsame Stellungnahme des Bayerischen Radsportverbands und der DIMB zum Entwurf der neuen Bekannmachung bestätigt:
Wegen der Corona-Pandemie befinden sich derzeit besonders viele Urlauber und Naherholungsuchende in Bayerns freier Natur. Trotz der Vielzahl der Menschen und deren unterschiedlichen Interessen bleiben Konflikte unter den Erholungsuchenden aus. 

Letztlich werden vermeintliche Konflikte ebenso instrumentalisiert, um Mountainbiker zu diskreditieren und deren verbürgten Rechte einzuschränken:
Post vom 18.04.2021

@rozbo:
Ich verstehe Deine Argumetation durchaus, aber sie führt entweder dazu, dass ein Verdrängungswettbewerb gegen das Moutainbiken einsetzt - Stichwort Frequentierung - oder, dass man gegenüber Mountainbikern Streit anzettelt - Stichwort Konflikte.
Gut, dass beides keine gesetzlichen Kriterien sind.

Im Übrigen darf man auch beim Betretungsrecht ganz einfach auf das Gesetz vertrauen - Zumindest in Bayern ist es vernünftig - wenn man es mal verstanden hat.


----------



## Dahigez (19. Juni 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> ... unter uns: Es geht immer nur um die "eine Eignung" - egal wer diese für irgendetwas instrumentalisieren möchte.
> ... und genau da liegt der Trick mit dem man den Mountainbikern in Bayern an ihre verfassungsmäßig garantierten Rechte gehen möchte. Man interpretiert, lässt weitere Interpretationen zu, lässt die Mountainbiker selbst spekulieren und diskutieren und am Ende kann man sich dann raussuchen, womit man rechtswidrige Grundrechtseinschränkungen vermeintlich begründen dürfe.
> 
> Die aktuelle Diskussion hier ist ein trauriger Beleg dafür, dass diese Rechnung aufgehen könnte.


Jein... wenn es darum geht, ob die "Eignung" eines Weges rechtliche Relevanz hat, dann geb ich dir natürlich Recht, dann sollte die "Eignung" im Sinne der Verfassung, und eben nur diese, ausschlaggebend sein. Wenn da eine Behörde oder sonst jemand anderer Meinung ist, dann ist und bleibt das irrelevant.

Wenn sich aber zwei Mountainbiker darüber unterhalten, ob sie einen Weg in ihre nächste Tour einbauen wollen, dann hat "Eignung" für sie in diesem Moment eventuell eine andere Bedeutung und das natürlich mit vollem Recht (der Semantik, nicht der Juristik). 

Wenn sich dann verschiedene Leute in einem Forum wie diesem unterhalten, dann mischen sich gegebenenfalls die Bedeutungsebenen, weil nicht immer allen klar ist, wo jeder argumentativ her kommt, und schon gibt es Missverständnisse. Kann man, denke ich, hier auf den letzten 2 oder 3 Seiten ganz gut nachverfolgen. Zuerst stand in diesem Faden die "Eignung" im Sinne der Verfassung im Mittelpunkt, weil es um die Rolle des DAV im Zusammenhang mit der neuen Verwaltungsvorschrift ging, die ja wiederum "Eignung" konträr zur Verfassung verstehen will. Dann kam die Umfrage der Uni Bayreuth ins Spiel, wo die "Eignung" nicht näher spezifiziert ist. Da kann dann jemand, der "Eignung" zwar im Duden nachschlägt, aber nicht in der bayr. Verfassung nachschaut, schon mal auf die Idee kommen, ein von Wanderern sehr stark frequentierter Weg sei nicht so geeignet. Diese Sichtweise macht in einer juristischen Diskussion natürlich keinen Sinn, als rein persönliche Einschätzung aber durchaus. Wenn jetzt der Kontext nicht klar ist, wer hat dann recht?


----------



## robzo (19. Juni 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Zu den Konflikten gibt auch dieses Interview Auskunft (zwischen Min. 5:57 und 7:00):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich erlebe hier im Schwäbischen auch kein permanentes Hauen und Stechen auf den Wanderwegen. Ich selbst komme fast vollständig konfliktfrei über die Runden. Das liegt aber auch daran, dass ich sehr zurückhaltend und defensiv auf schmalen Wegen fahre und das Glück habe, die für Biker spannenden Wege, die gleichzeitig Hauptwanderwege sind, unter der Woche fahren zu können. Am Wochenende weiche ich auf einsamere, breitere.... Wege aus.
Wenn ich aber selbst als Wanderer am Wochenende auf o.g. Hauptwanderwegen unterwegs bin, muss ich doch recht häufig den Kopf über die dort bikenden Kollegen schütteln. Und auch wenn es nicht zu Handgreiflichkeiten und heftigem Gebrüll kommt, es bestehen da Konflikte, Wanderer werden teilweise kräftig bedrängt, verängstigt und erschreckt. (Ist dies akzeptabel, wenn der Verursacher wie bspw. in Bayern, ebenfalls das Recht hat, den Weg zu nutzen?).
Also davon zu reden, dass es keine Konflikte gibt, nur weil nicht regelmäßig jemand platt gefahren, zusammengeschlagen oder den Hang runtergeworfen wird, finde ich etwas beschönigend.


----------



## Sun on Tour (19. Juni 2021)

Dahigez schrieb:


> Dann kam die Umfrage der Uni Bayreuth ins Spiel, wo die "Eignung" nicht näher spezifiziert ist.





Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Die in der Umfrage zu den einzelnen Bilder präsentierten "Eigenschaften" nehmen offensichtlich Bezug auf die Neue Bekanntmachung, womit letztlich über die einzelnen Wege ein vermeintliches gesetzliches Verbot erkannt werden könnte.


Wenn man nicht zufällig in Bayern ganz massiv daran arbeiten würde rechtswidrig über den Begriff der "Eignung" das Mountainbiken zu verbieten, könnte einem die Diskussion und die Meinungen darüber egal sein.

Öffentlich sollten wir aktuell mit sehr viel Bedacht an den Begriff herangehen.


----------



## Dahigez (19. Juni 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht zufällig in Bayern ganz massiv daran arbeiten würde rechtswidrig über den Begriff der "Eignung" das Mountainbiken zu verbieten, könnte einem die Diskussion und die Meinungen darüber egal sein.
> 
> Öffentlich sollten wir aktuell mit sehr viel Bedacht an den Begriff herangehen.


Da bin ich ganz bei dir. Allerdings darf man nicht voraussetzen, dass jeder so in diesem Thema drin ist, nicht mal hier in diesem Forum. Daher ist es immer besser, gelassen und aufklärend auf "konträre" Meinungsäußerungen zu reagieren, was hier halt nicht immer der Fall ist.

Bei der Gelegenheit: ein großes Dankeschön von mir an @Sun on Tour für seine Aufklärungsarbeit hier und vor allem im Nachbarfaden.


----------



## Sun on Tour (19. Juni 2021)

robzo schrieb:


> ..., Wanderer werden teilweise kräftig bedrängt, verängstigt und erschreckt. (Ist dies akzeptabel, wenn der Verursacher wie bspw. in Bayern, ebenfalls das Recht hat, den Weg zu nutzen?).


Solches Verhalten ist natürlich nicht in Ordnung. Wir arbeiten daran (siehe unten). Aber es ist keine Frage des Betretungsrechts. Auch wenn gerne versucht wird das so zu vermitteln.

Ich versuche mich auch mal mit einem Vergleich:
Man stelle sich vor ein Autofahrer beleidigt einen Radfahrer - was ist die Rechtsfolge?
Was ist die Rechtsfolge bei einem Unfall, bei dem ein Radfahrer ums Leben kommt?
Was ist die Rechtsfolge, wenn ein Mountainbiker einen Wanderer erschrickt? Am liebsten Wegsperrungen! So würden sich das einige gerne vorstellen.

Daher nochmal Werbung in eigener Sache, damit sich alle weniger Ärgern müssen:
Erinnern wir den Mountainbiker daran, wie er sich zu verhalten hat und die Wanderer, dass sie mit Mountainbikern zu rechnen haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (19. Juni 2021)

robzo schrieb:


> Ich erlebe hier im Schwäbischen auch kein permanentes Hauen und Stechen auf den Wanderwegen. Ich selbst komme fast vollständig konfliktfrei über die Runden. Das liegt aber auch daran, dass ich sehr zurückhaltend und defensiv auf schmalen Wegen fahre und das Glück habe, die für Biker spannenden Wege, die gleichzeitig Hauptwanderwege sind, unter der Woche fahren zu können. Am Wochenende weiche ich auf einsamere, breitere.... Wege aus.
> Wenn ich aber selbst als Wanderer am Wochenende auf o.g. Hauptwanderwegen unterwegs bin, muss ich doch recht häufig den Kopf über die dort bikenden Kollegen schütteln. Und auch wenn es nicht zu Handgreiflichkeiten und heftigem Gebrüll kommt, es bestehen da Konflikte, Wanderer werden teilweise kräftig bedrängt, verängstigt und erschreckt. (Ist dies akzeptabel, wenn der Verursacher wie bspw. in Bayern, ebenfalls das Recht hat, den Weg zu nutzen?).
> Also davon zu reden, dass es keine Konflikte gibt, nur weil nicht regelmäßig jemand platt gefahren, zusammengeschlagen oder den Hang runtergeworfen wird, finde ich etwas beschönigend.



Du hast es immer noch nicht kapiert ...

Edit: Sun on Tour war schneller.

Entscheidend ist:  "Aber es ist keine Frage des Betretungsrechts."

Und zu Deinen anderen Ausführungen:

Es ist ein entscheidender Unterschied ob ich mich aufgrund subjektiver individueller Einschätzungen (z.B. zu hohe Frequentierung durch Wanderer, Weg zu ausgesetzt, Weg zu steil, etc.pp) dafür entscheide einen bestimmten Weg zu fahren oder nicht zu fahren oder ob ich aufgrund der Rechtslage dort nicht fahren darf.

Das bedeutet auch nicht automatisch, dass ich auf permanente Durchsetzung meines Maximal-Rechts poche. Mir macht es auch keinen Spaß einen von Wanderern stark genutzten Weg gleichzeitig mit dem MTB zu befahren.


----------



## scratch_a (19. Juni 2021)

Dahigez schrieb:


> Jein... wenn es darum geht, ob die "Eignung" eines Weges rechtliche Relevanz hat, dann geb ich dir natürlich Recht, dann sollte die "Eignung" im Sinne der Verfassung, und eben nur diese, ausschlaggebend sein. Wenn da eine Behörde oder sonst jemand anderer Meinung ist, dann ist und bleibt das irrelevant.
> 
> Wenn sich aber zwei Mountainbiker darüber unterhalten, ob sie einen Weg in ihre nächste Tour einbauen wollen, dann hat "Eignung" für sie in diesem Moment eventuell eine andere Bedeutung und das natürlich mit vollem Recht (der Semantik, nicht der Juristik).
> 
> Wenn sich dann verschiedene Leute in einem Forum wie diesem unterhalten, dann mischen sich gegebenenfalls die Bedeutungsebenen, weil nicht immer allen klar ist, wo jeder argumentativ her kommt, und schon gibt es Missverständnisse. Kann man, denke ich, hier auf den letzten 2 oder 3 Seiten ganz gut nachverfolgen. Zuerst stand in diesem Faden die "Eignung" im Sinne der Verfassung im Mittelpunkt, weil es um die Rolle des DAV im Zusammenhang mit der neuen Verwaltungsvorschrift ging, die ja wiederum "Eignung" konträr zur Verfassung verstehen will. Dann kam die Umfrage der Uni Bayreuth ins Spiel, wo die "Eignung" nicht näher spezifiziert ist. Da kann dann jemand, der "Eignung" zwar im Duden nachschlägt, aber nicht in der bayr. Verfassung nachschaut, schon mal auf die Idee kommen, ein von Wanderern sehr stark frequentierter Weg sei nicht so geeignet. Diese Sichtweise macht in einer juristischen Diskussion natürlich keinen Sinn, als rein persönliche Einschätzung aber durchaus. Wenn jetzt der Kontext nicht klar ist, wer hat dann recht?



Klar, wir achten ja auch darauf, an welchem Tag zu welcher Zeit wir welche Tour fahren wollen.
Ich sag dann schon auch immer wieder, das wäre zwar ein schöner Weg/schöne Tour (-> geeignet), aber am Sonntag Nachmittag bei schönem Wetter macht es kaum noch Spaß und wir verzichten freiwillig zu dieser Zeit darauf. Aber das will ich persönlich entscheiden können. Wenn das Wetter schlecht ist oder im Winter, ist es womöglich kein Problem selbst am Sonntag. Von dem her sollten wir schon durchaus auf das gesetzliche Recht achten, dass uns dies erhalten bleibt. Aber trotzdem sollten wir weiterhin unser Hirn einschalten. Bisher hat es ja angeblich gut funktioniert, dass sich die Radler dann von selber Alternativen suchen.


----------



## robzo (19. Juni 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Solches Verhalten ist natürlich nicht in Ordnung. Wir arbeiten daran (siehe unten). Aber es ist keine Frage des Betretungsrechts. Auch wenn gerne versucht wird das so zu vermitteln.
> 
> Ich versuche mich auch mal mit einem Vergleich:
> Man stelle sich vor ein Autofahrer beleidigt einen Radfahrer - was ist die Rechtsfolge?
> ...


Das klingt schön und ich halte mich auch daran.
Ansonsten erkenne ich seit Jahren keine Veränderung im Wald. Jetzt natürlich vermehrt, so lange mehr Menschen draußen sind.
Ich bin mir auch sicher, dass der Großteil der MTBer leider nie etwas von Trailrules geschweige denn der DIMB gehört hat. Die fahren halt und sehen sich als Individualsportler, losgelöst von Vereinen, Gruppierungen etc., frei im Wald unterwegs, gleiches Recht für alle...

Und nein, es geht mir nicht um das Betretungsrecht. Obwohl ich, entgegen der einen oder anderen Aussage gegenüber mir, durchaus intelektuell dazu in der Lage bin diesen Zusammenhang zu verstehen.
(Übrigens kein Grund mir gegenüber unfreundlich zu werden).

Mir geht es darum, Rechte hin oder her, durch klare Regelungen, dort wo es sich in Einzelfällen "aufdrängt" Konflikte zu entschärfen, um die allgemeine/generelle Situation für uns Biker zu verbessern/zu entspannen.
Da dies hier aber leider (wieder einmal) von einer sachlichen in eine persönliche Diskussion abzudriften droht (da habe ich weder Zeit noch Lust dazu), lese ich hier gerne weiter, halte mich aber bis auf weiteres jetzt raus.


----------



## ExcelBiker (19. Juni 2021)

robzo schrieb:


> Ich erlebe hier im Schwäbischen auch kein permanentes Hauen und Stechen auf den Wanderwegen. Ich selbst komme fast vollständig konfliktfrei über die Runden.


Das ist auf den Trails in meinem Gebiet (südlcih von München) nicht anders. 99% der Wanderer sind in Ordnung, und 1% Gegner hast du überall. Nur darauf kommt es hier nicht an. Es kommt darauf an, dass es an relevanten Stellen (Politiker, vernetzte Almbauern und Jäger, ...) genügend Leute gibt, die am liebsten alles für MTB sperren wollen, auch auf Forststraßen. Nachdem es keine rechtliche Handhabe dafür gibt, gehen diese Stellen so vor:
1. Man erstelle eine schwer angreifbare Verwaltungsverordnung (VwV), die gegen das Bayerische Naturschutzgesetz verstößt und die voller Widersprüche ist. Sie ist aber geeignet, auch MTB auf Forststraßen zu sperren.
2. Man provoziere Konflikte (weil, wie wir selbst erleben, von alleine existieren die paraktisch nicht), indem man illegale und rechtlich nicht relevante Radverbote aufstellt, ständig in der Presse über die "so vielen schlimmen" Konflikte schreibt und alles zum gegenseitigen Miteinander zwischen MTBler und Wanderern vergiftet. Auf diesen provozierten Konflkiten wollen sie dann aufbauen, um über die genannte Verwaltungsverordnung Sperren umzusetzen.

Der DAV ist voll auf der Seite der MTB-Gegner, siehe deren Zusammenarbeit mit den entsprechenden Politikern und der plötzliche Schwenk auf die VwV. Es gelingt her Politik und DAV bestens, einen Keil zwischen einzelnen MTB-Gruppen zu treiben, siehe hier diesen Thread. Dass der im Gesetz sauber formulierte und durch Kommentare gesicherte Begriff "geeignet" durch die VwV (bzw. der dahinter steckenden Politiker) missbraucht wird, ist hier offensichtlich.


----------



## Dahigez (19. Juni 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Klar, wir achten ja auch darauf, an welchem Tag zu welcher Zeit wir welche Tour fahren wollen.
> Ich sag dann schon auch immer wieder, das wäre zwar ein schöner Weg/schöne Tour (-> geeignet), aber am Sonntag Nachmittag bei schönem Wetter macht es kaum noch Spaß und wir verzichten freiwillig zu dieser Zeit darauf. Aber das will ich persönlich entscheiden können. Wenn das Wetter schlecht ist oder im Winter, ist es womöglich kein Problem selbst am Sonntag. Von dem her sollten wir schon durchaus auf das gesetzliche Recht achten, dass uns dies erhalten bleibt. Aber trotzdem sollten wir weiterhin unser Hirn einschalten. Bisher hat es ja angeblich gut funktioniert, dass sich die Radler dann von selber Alternativen suchen.


Da bin ich ganz dafür, dass du das selbst entscheiden darfst und es nicht vorgeschrieben wird. Ich verhalte mich übrigens ganz ähnlich, weshalb ich die hier oft geschilderten Probleme aus eigener Erfahrung kaum kenne. Allerdings habe ich auch das Glück, dass ich mir meine Zeit ganz gut einteilen und deshalb Brennpunkte zu Hochzeiten gut vermeiden kann.

Nochmal: mir ging es darum, darauf hinzuweisen, dass gerade der Begriff "Eignung" anfällig für Missverständnisse ist. Das gilt es auch zu bedenken, wenn man mit Dritten kommuniziert.

Beispiel: Vor zwei Seiten schrieb


robzo schrieb:


> Ich denke eher, dass es um eine subjektive Einschätzung, keine grundsätzliche geht. Und darum habe ich bspw. aus meiner persönlichen Sicht den stark von Wanderern/Fußgängern frequentierten Weg als ungeeignet und wenig attraktiv eingestuft. Alle anderen Wege fand ich geeignet, mit unterschiedlicher Attraktivität aus meiner A-Sicht als MTBer und meiner B-Sicht als Wanderer.



Als Antwort bekam er dann: Das ist falsch!

Ich frage mich, wie kann diese Aussage falsch sein? Er schrieb ja explizit, dass es eine subjektive Einschätzung ist. Das ist dann etwa so, als wenn jemand sagt, ich finde dieses Bike schön, und darauf antwortet jemand "das ist falsch!"

Man kann natürlich darauf hinweisen, dass diese MEINUNG juristisch keinerlei Relevanz hat. Man kann auch darauf hinweisen, dass in der Umfrage eher keine subjektive Einschätzung gefragt ist, sondern dass aufgrund der aktuellen Lage ein Kontext gegeben ist, der den Begriff "Eignung" weitergehend als eine persönliche Empfindung definiert. Man kann auch darauf hinweisen, dass eventuell ein undedarftes Beantworten der Umfrage negativ für Mountainbiker ausgelegt werden kann und gerade die Ambivalenz des Begriffs "Eignung" hier ausgenutzt wird, um das Radfahren im Gelände einschränken zu können. Aber man sollte nicht einfach sagen: Das ist falsch!


----------



## robzo (19. Juni 2021)

Dahigez schrieb:


> Da bin ich ganz dafür, dass du das selbst entscheiden darfst und es nicht vorgeschrieben wird. Ich verhalte mich übrigens ganz ähnlich, weshalb ich die hier oft geschilderten Probleme aus eigener Erfahrung kaum kenne. Allerdings habe ich auch das Glück, dass ich mir meine Zeit ganz gut einteilen und deshalb Brennpunkte zu Hochzeiten gut vermeiden kann.
> 
> Nochmal: mir ging es darum, darauf hinzuweisen, dass gerade der Begriff "Eignung" anfällig für Missverständnisse ist. Das gilt es auch zu bedenken, wenn man mit Dritten kommuniziert.
> 
> ...


Hier verweise ich dann auch gerne nochmal auf die Einleitung der Umfrage des Institus Sportökonomie, die ich vorab tatsächlich durchgelesen und mich danach gerichtet habe (d.h. intuitive Antworten, ohne politische Motivation):

_Liebe Teilnehmerin, lieber Teilnehmer,_


_danke, dass Sie sich die Zeit nehmen, diesen Fragebogen zu beantworten._


_Wir sind Studierende des Masterstudiengangs Sportökonomie an der Universität Bayreuth und möchten durch Ihre Mitwirkung einen Beitrag zur Beantwortung der Frage leisten, *wie und in welchem Umfang Wege in der Natur von Sporttreibenden genutzt werden.*_


_Zu Beginn der Umfrage werden Sie gebeten,* Ihre Rolle in Bezug auf das Mountainbiken *festzulegen. Sofern mehrere Rollen auf Sie zutreffen, entscheiden Sie sich bitte für diejenige, mit der Sie sich am stärksten identifizieren können. Beachten Sie, dass Sie alle folgenden Fragen aus der Perspektive dieser Rolle beantworten._


_Da uns Ihre persönliche und ehrliche Meinung interessiert, möchten wir Sie bitten, alle Fragen intuitiv zu beantworten. Es gibt keine richtigen oder falschen Angaben. _


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (19. Juni 2021)

Dahigez schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Ich frage mich, wie kann diese Aussage falsch sein? Er schrieb ja explizit, dass es eine subjektive Einschätzung ist. Das ist dann etwa so, als wenn jemand sagt, ich finde dieses Bike schön, und darauf antwortet jemand "das ist falsch!"
> 
> Man kann natürlich darauf hinweisen, dass diese MEINUNG juristisch keinerlei Relevanz hat. Man kann auch darauf hinweisen, dass in der Umfrage eher keine subjektive Einschätzung gefragt ist, sondern dass aufgrund der aktuellen Lage ein Kontext gegeben ist, der den Begriff "Eignung" weitergehend als eine persönliche Empfindung definiert. Man kann auch darauf hinweisen, dass eventuell ein undedarftes Beantworten der Umfrage negativ für Mountainbiker ausgelegt werden kann und gerade die Ambivalenz des Begriffs "Eignung" hier ausgenutzt wird, um das Radfahren im Gelände einschränken zu können. Aber man sollte nicht einfach sagen: Das ist falsch!



Ich muss gestehen, bei dieser Frage habe ich auch lange überlegt und bin mir gar nicht mehr so sicher, ob ich nicht auch "ungeeignet" angeklickt habe (und somit einen Fehler gemacht habe). 

Inzwischen bin ich selbst der Meinung, dass der Weg immer geeignet ist, wenn ich ihn fahren kann. Durch starke Frequentierung wird er halt zu bestimmten Zeiten maximal unattraktiv. Durch einen Starkregen dagegen kann er wirklich ungeeignet werden, weil sich die Beschaffenheit an sich auch ändert. Wanderer ändern aber nichts an der Beschaffenheit des Weges (also zumindest nicht kurzfristig und nur zeitweilig). Er wird nicht steiler, wurzeliger, kurviger.
Ja, diese Fragen waren in meinen Augen schlecht gestellt und wenn man es anders versteht, ist es nicht verwunderlich. Aber solche Aussagen, dass ein Weg durch Frequentierung ungeeignet werden kann, können uns böse auf die Räder fallen. War subjektiv vielleicht gut gemeint oder im Kontext betrachtet zumindest anders gemeint, aber wird dann von den "Gegnern" gerne aufgegriffen und als Argument gegen MTB missbraucht. Durch die VwV sollten ja jetzt einige wach gerüttelt worden sein, was gerade alles versucht wird, um uns weg zu sperren.

Vielleicht kann ja diese Diskussion dazu beitragen, dass auch andere ihre subjektive Meinung zu ihrer Wortwahl nochmal etwas überdenken und in Zukunft auch etwas vorsichtiger damit umgehen. Nicht, dass die Gegner noch mehr Rückenwind bekommen als sie eh schon haben.


----------



## franzam (19. Juni 2021)

vll. sollte man mal bei Dr. Audorff  Anfragen welche Zielsetzung die Umfrage hat. Denn tw. sind es  (ehemlige) Studenten, die dann Bikekonzepte für z. B. Fichtelgebirge erarbeiten sollen.


----------



## dopero (19. Juni 2021)

robzo schrieb:


> _Da uns Ihre persönliche und ehrliche Meinung interessiert, möchten wir Sie bitten, alle Fragen intuitiv zu beantworten. Es gibt keine richtigen oder falschen Angaben. _


Wie soll man denn die Fragen intuitiv beantworten, wenn man immer erst den Text für die jeweilige Situation durchlesen muss?
Da hätte man wohl besser Bilder genommen, welche den jeweiligen Kontext ohne zusätzliche Beschreibung darstellen.


----------



## Felger (21. Juni 2021)

pseudosportler schrieb:


> Alle Wege sind geeignet, selbst ne Autoban ist zum Radfahren geeignet, aber verboten.
> Nicht wirklich gut gemacht die Umfrage.
> 
> MfG pseudosportler


Allerdings. Bin gespannt was sie damit bezwecken wollen


----------



## Felger (21. Juni 2021)

robzo schrieb:


> Okay, ein letztes Mal. Es geht um diese Fragestellung
> Anhang anzeigen 1294164
> 
> Und ich, ganz persönlich, finde einen solchen Weg nicht geeignet zum biken. Die Bodenbeschaffenheit spielt hier keine Rolle.
> Der Vergleich zur Autobahn ist, hinkend oder nicht, durchaus möglich.


Geeignet ist er, attraktiv nicht


----------



## JensDey (21. Juni 2021)

Felger schrieb:


> Geeignet ist er, attraktiv nicht


Beides pauschal falsch. Sowohl fie Eignung als auch die Attraktivität unterliegen subjektiven Kriterien. Es sei denn, wir setzen und mit der Forderung durch, dass es überhaupt keine Eignung im Sinne dieses Wortes gibt.


----------



## Felger (21. Juni 2021)

Generell geeignet schon. Für den einzelnen Nutzer evtl nicht, ja.

Klettersteige sind für Rollstuhlfahrer nicht geeignet, aber als Weg durchaus geeignet...


----------



## JensDey (21. Juni 2021)

Felger schrieb:


> Generell geeignet schon.


Mit Prüfsiegel vom Hans-Rey-Überwachungs-Verein.


----------



## Felger (21. Juni 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Mit Prüfsiegel vom Hans-Rey-Überwachungs-Verein.



Die Urteile gehen in die Richung 😄
Der Weg wird befahren - offensichtlich geeignet 😉
Siehe Augsburger Urteil


----------



## JensDey (21. Juni 2021)

"Hallo Herr MacAskill, wir bräuchten hier mal eine Wegprüfung. Hätten sie mal einen Nachmittag Zeit für uns?"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (21. Juni 2021)

Felger schrieb:


> Die Urteile gehen in die Richung 😄
> Der Weg wird befahren - offensichtlich geeignet 😉
> Siehe Augsburger Urteil


So sieht es aus. Wege die ungeeignet sind werden nicht befahren. Dann brauchen sie aber auch keine explizite Sperrung...


----------



## robzo (21. Juni 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> So sieht es aus. Wege die ungeeignet sind werden nicht befahren. Dann brauchen sie aber auch keine explizite Sperrung...


Wäre denn dann der Umkehrschluss auch zutreffend, dass Wege, die (bisher) nicht befahren werden, ungeeignet sind?

Gilt "geeignet" bzw. "ungeeignet" immer oder für immer? Oder ist ein Weg, der bspw. bei trockenem Wetter befahren werden kann, aber im Herbst/Winter/Frühjahr durchgehend matschig ist dann temporär geeignet/ungeeignet. Darf er, weil generell geeignet, dann auch im Matsch-Zustand befahren (und dann evtl. zerstört/geschädigt) werden?

Da sind mir zu viele Fragen offen und die Vernunft vieler Biker lässt leider auch zu wünschen übrig.
Dazu kommt ja noch, dass die Locals ihre geeigneten/ungeeigneten Wege evtl. kennen und daher nur die geeigneten nutzen. Die Wochenendtouristen/Urlauber kennen diese evtl. nicht und fahren halt darauf los (auch weil in diversen Routenplanern Wege nicht als geeignet/ungeeignet gekennzeichnet sind).

Sicherlich wäre es schön (auch für mich), als Mountainbiker frei, nach meinen subjektiven Kriterien festlegen zu dürfen, wo ich fahre und wo nicht. Aber wirklich vernünftig und Allgemein-verträglich ist das eben nicht immer. Auch andere Personen haben Rechte, ebenso die Natur und Tierwelt. Und dort, wo es zu Konflikten kommt/kommen kann (und ich behaupte weiterhin, dass es das gibt), müssen Regelungen her, die ggfs. die Rechte der einen oder anderen Nutzergruppe vorübergehend/dauerhaft einschränken.

Unsere Gesellschaft funktioniert (oder sollte es) doch nach dem Grundsatz:
Die Freiheit des einzelnen endet dort, wo die Freiheit des anderen beginnt.
Dies bedingt (leider) ab und zu Regelungen.


----------



## mw.dd (21. Juni 2021)

robzo schrieb:


> Wäre denn dann der Umkehrschluss auch zutreffend, dass Wege, die (bisher) nicht befahren werden, ungeeignet sind?


Ja. Deswegen ist es schon eine blöde Idee, das Betretungsrecht auf "geeignete" Wege beschränken zu wollen, da sich das ja täglich ändern könnte 


robzo schrieb:


> Gilt "geeignet" bzw. "ungeeignet" immer oder für immer? Oder ist ein Weg, der bspw. bei trockenem Wetter befahren werden kann, aber im Herbst/Winter/Frühjahr durchgehend matschig ist dann temporär geeignet/ungeeignet. Darf er, weil generell geeignet, dann auch im Matsch-Zustand befahren (und dann evtl. zerstört/geschädigt) werden?


Zu den Schranken des Betretungsrechts gibt es umfangreiche Ausführungen von @Sun on Tour 
Ist in dem Fall aber eigentlich egal, da ein Weg, der benutzt wird sich immer abnutzt (und damit "beschädigt" wird). Da hilft nur Aufklärung; oder sollte ein Weg Deiner Meinung nach generell für das Befahren gesperrt sein, weil er sich in nassem Zustand stärker abnutzt als in trockenem?


robzo schrieb:


> Die Wochenendtouristen/Urlauber kennen diese evtl. nicht und fahren halt darauf los (auch weil in diversen Routenplanern Wege nicht als geeignet/ungeeignet gekennzeichnet sind).


Ja. Entweder eignet sich der Weg für das Radfahren oder sie schieben halt; wo ist das Problem?


robzo schrieb:


> Sicherlich wäre es schön (auch für mich), als Mountainbiker frei, nach meinen subjektiven Kriterien festlegen zu dürfen, wo ich fahre und wo nicht. Aber wirklich vernünftig und Allgemein-verträglich ist das eben nicht immer. Auch andere Personen haben Rechte, ebenso die Natur und Tierwelt. Und dort, wo es zu Konflikten kommt/kommen kann (und ich behaupte weiterhin, dass es das gibt), müssen Regelungen her, die ggfs. die Rechte der einen oder anderen Nutzergruppe vorübergehend/dauerhaft einschränken.


Wenn es gute Gründe gibt, das Benutzen eines Weges zu verbieten, dann ist das heute auch schon möglich. Nur ist weder die Beliebtheit eines Weges bei einer Nutzergruppe noch die erhöhte Wartungsbedürftigkeit durch Regenwetter ein "guter Grund".


robzo schrieb:


> Unsere Gesellschaft funktioniert (oder sollte es) doch nach dem Grundsatz:
> Die Freiheit des einzelnen endet dort, wo die Freiheit des anderen beginnt.
> Dies bedingt (leider) ab und zu Regelungen.


Soweit ich es verstanden habe, versucht unsere Rechtsordnung den Ausgleich zwischen verschiedenen Interessen bestmöglich herzustellen. Das gelingt auch insgesamt recht gut; im Betretungsrecht ist das mit der Gleichstellung der unmotorisierten Erholungsformen auf allen Wegen in der freien Natur ebenfalls leicht möglich.


----------



## robzo (21. Juni 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ja. Deswegen ist es schon eine blöde Idee, das Betretungsrecht auf "geeignete" Wege beschränken zu wollen, da sich das ja täglich ändern könnte
> 
> Zu den Schranken des Betretungsrechts gibt es umfangreiche Ausführungen von @Sun on Tour
> Ist in dem Fall aber eigentlich egal, da ein Weg, der benutzt wird sich immer abnutzt (und damit "beschädigt" wird). Da hilft nur Aufklärung; oder sollte ein Weg Deiner Meinung nach generell für das Befahren gesperrt sein, weil er sich in nassem Zustand stärker abnutzt als in trockenem?
> ...


Das liest sich alles schön. Für mich passt aber leider vieles nicht zur erlebten Realität. Auch die Hoffnung auf Einsicht durch Aufklärung habe ich leider nicht.

Um ein weiteres Reizthema mit reinzuschmeißen:
Deine Ausführungen oben passen aus meiner Sicht aber gar nicht zu Deinem Wunsch, dies alles den Pedelec-Fahrern vorzuenthalten. Warum sollten diese also ausgeschlossen werden? (Zumindest hatte ich Dich in dieser Richtung so verstanden).


----------



## mw.dd (21. Juni 2021)

robzo schrieb:


> Deine Ausführungen oben passen aus meiner Sicht aber gar nicht zu Deinem Wunsch, dies alles den Pedelec-Fahrern vorzuenthalten. Warum sollten diese also ausgeschlossen werden?


Das gehört tatsächlich nicht hier rein, weil der Gesetzgeber in seiner unendlichen Weisheit beschlossen hat, eine bestimmte Sorte an motorisierten Zweirädern den unmotorisierten gleichzustellen. Solange das so ist, gilt für diese selbstverständlich das gleiche wie für Fahrräder.
Das mir das nicht gefällt tut hier nichts zur Sache.


----------



## sebhunter (21. Juni 2021)

robzo schrieb:


> Gilt "geeignet" bzw. "ungeeignet" immer oder für immer? Oder ist ein Weg, der bspw. bei trockenem Wetter befahren werden kann, aber im Herbst/Winter/Frühjahr durchgehend matschig ist dann temporär geeignet/ungeeignet. Darf er, weil generell geeignet, dann auch im Matsch-Zustand befahren (und dann evtl. zerstört/geschädigt) werden?


...so wie das in der bayerischen Gesetzeslage festgeschrieben ist, ist jeder Weg der befahren werden kann geeignet...in jedem Zustand.
Zur etwaigen Zestörung etc. später...


robzo schrieb:


> Da sind mir zu viele Fragen offen und die Vernunft vieler Biker lässt leider auch zu wünschen übrig.
> Dazu kommt ja noch, dass die Locals ihre geeigneten/ungeeigneten Wege evtl. kennen und daher nur die geeigneten nutzen. Die Wochenendtouristen/Urlauber kennen diese evtl. nicht und fahren halt darauf los (auch weil in diversen Routenplanern Wege nicht als geeignet/ungeeignet gekennzeichnet sind).


...das liegt aber doch in der Eigenverantwortung der Nutzer? Auf Wanderwegen gibt es doch auch keine Sperrungen oder überall Hinweisschilder, daß der Weg nicht mit FlipFlops begangen werden kann, an Klettersteigen müssen auch keine Hinweistafeln stehen...


robzo schrieb:


> Sicherlich wäre es schön (auch für mich), als Mountainbiker frei, nach meinen subjektiven Kriterien festlegen zu dürfen, wo ich fahre und wo nicht. Aber wirklich vernünftig und Allgemein-verträglich ist das eben nicht immer. Auch andere Personen haben Rechte, ebenso die Natur und Tierwelt. Und dort, wo es zu Konflikten kommt/kommen kann (und ich behaupte weiterhin, dass es das gibt), müssen Regelungen her, die ggfs. die Rechte der einen oder anderen Nutzergruppe vorübergehend/dauerhaft einschränken.


Hierzu gibt es doch Regeln (zumindest in Bayern): Fahrräder nur auf Wegen, Fußgänger überall, Fußgänger haben Vorrang etc. Was soll denn noch geregelt werden?
Daneben gibt es natürlich die Möglichkeit zur Sperrung und Einschränkung der Betretungsrecht:




__





						BayNatSchG: Art. 33 Zulässigkeit von Sperren - Bürgerservice
					






					www.gesetze-bayern.de
				




Nur scheint diese Möglichkeit für viele Grundeigentümer zu hohe Hürden zu haben, die wollen halt Sperren können wann´s ihnen passt, oder im Zweifel, wenn denen die Nase oder das Autokennzeichen des Nutzers nicht passt....so funktioniert aber Rechtsfrieden leider nicht 😉


robzo schrieb:


> Unsere Gesellschaft funktioniert (oder sollte es) doch nach dem Grundsatz:
> Die Freiheit des einzelnen endet dort, wo die Freiheit des anderen beginnt.
> Dies bedingt (leider) ab und zu Regelungen.


Imho sind die Regeln in Bayern dafür aber völlig ausreichend. Wenn sich gewisse Nutzer nicht benehmen können muß das halt geahndet werden, dafür braucht´s aber keine weiteren Regeln, sondern jemanden der die vorhandenen durchsetzt...daran scheitert´s imho meist.


----------



## franzam (21. Juni 2021)

Tja, leider darf man die Idioten nicht aus dem Verkehr nehmen ..
und dann stellt sich z.B. immer noch die Frage ob und ab wann sind Fußgänger gefährdet. Subjektive oder objektive Kriterien?


----------



## robzo (21. Juni 2021)

sebhunter schrieb:


> Hierzu gibt es doch Regeln (zumindest in Bayern): Fahrräder nur auf Wegen, Fußgänger überall, Fußgänger haben Vorrang etc. Was soll denn noch geregelt werden?
> Daneben gibt es natürlich die Möglichkeit zur Sperrung und Einschränkung der Betretungsrecht:


Ich fände es ja auch schön und wünschenswert, wenn ein (weitgehend) konfliktfreies Miteinander überall möglich wäre. Die erlebte Realität und auch die von manchen Wanderern gefühlte "Bedrohung" durch MTBer (dabei spielt es keine Rolle, ob diese gerechtfertigt ist, oder nicht), scheinen mir aber oftmals weitergehende Regelungen zu bestimmten Zeiten oder auf ganz bestimmten, einzelnen Wegen zu erfordern.

Ich darf diese Woche mal wieder zu einem verlängerten Bike- und Wander-Wochenende ins Allgäu (erlebe also wieder beide Seiten hautnah). Mal sehen, ob ich ähnliche Erlebnisse wie letzten Sommer habe (Haupturlaubszeit, teilweise unangenehm) oder ob es jetzt, zu weniger bevölkerten Zeiten, entspannt zugeht.


----------



## mw.dd (21. Juni 2021)

robzo schrieb:


> Die erlebte Realität


Meine sagt: In der Realität gibt's selten ein Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (21. Juni 2021)

Mmh, habs anders auch schon erlebt


----------



## Sun on Tour (21. Juni 2021)

"Es kann auch nicht von vornherein unterstellt werden, dass sich Radfahrer – trotz sicherlich berechtigter Beschwerden in Einzelfällen – generell nicht verkehrsgerecht verhalten und die Gebote des § 1 und des § 3 StVO missachten würden."
BayVGH


----------



## robzo (21. Juni 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Meine sagt: In der Realität gibt's selten ein Problem.


Und ich habe in meinem Umfeld mindesten 20-25 Personen unterschiedlichen Alters, die sich bedroht und eingeschränkt durch MTBer auf Wanderwegen fühlen, die sich schon erschrocken haben und die Angst im Begegnungsverkehr haben. Ein paar solcher unschönen Erlebnisse hatte ich selbst als Wander schon.
Da geht es nicht um ausgetragene Konflikte, sondern um Gefühle. Die sind definitiv da und sorgen für eine entsprechende Meinung/Haltung gegenüber uns Bikern.


----------



## mw.dd (21. Juni 2021)

robzo schrieb:


> Da geht es nicht um ausgetragene Konflikte, sondern um Gefühle. Die sind definitiv da und sorgen für eine entsprechende Meinung/Haltung gegenüber uns Bikern.


Gegen Gefühle hilft aber auch das beste Gesetz nichts.


----------



## sebhunter (21. Juni 2021)

robzo schrieb:


> Ich fände es ja auch schön und wünschenswert, wenn ein (weitgehend) konfliktfreies Miteinander überall möglich wäre. Die erlebte Realität und auch die von manchen Wanderern gefühlte "Bedrohung" durch MTBer (dabei spielt es keine Rolle, ob diese gerechtfertigt ist, oder nicht), scheinen mir aber oftmals weitergehende Regelungen zu bestimmten Zeiten oder auf ganz bestimmten, einzelnen Wegen zu erfordern.
> 
> Ich darf diese Woche mal wieder zu einem verlängerten Bike- und Wander-Wochenende ins Allgäu (erlebe also wieder beide Seiten hautnah). Mal sehen, ob ich ähnliche Erlebnisse wie letzten Sommer habe (Haupturlaubszeit, teilweise unangenehm) oder ob es jetzt, zu weniger bevölkerten Zeiten, entspannt zugeht.


Ich versteh zu 100% was du meinst, nur finde ich es braucht keine weiteren ("gesetzlichen") Regelungen. Vielleicht sind da lokale "Steuerungsmaßnahmen" sinnvoll? z.B. erhöhte Parkgebühren, oder sonstige "Anreize" dort nicht hinzufahren 😉

Unter normalen Umständen sollte sich das aber doch von selbst erledigen...ich zumindest fahr´ dann halt da nicht mehr hin wo mir zuviel Trubel ist, oder Konflikte drohen...zum Wandern fahr ich z.B. seit Jahren nach Tirol, da hab ich auch in den Sommerferien meine Ruhe und das dauert auch nicht länger als mich an den Schliersee oder Tegernsee zu stauen, obwohl das viel näher ist.


----------



## robzo (21. Juni 2021)

sebhunter schrieb:


> Ich versteh zu 100% was du meinst, nur finde ich es braucht keine weiteren ("gesetzlichen") Regelungen. Vielleicht sind da lokale "Steuerungsmaßnahmen" sinnvoll? z.B. erhöhte Parkgebühren, oder sonstige "Anreize" dort nicht hinzufahren 😉
> 
> Unter normalen Umständen sollte sich das aber doch von selbst erledigen...ich zumindest fahr´ dann halt da nicht mehr hin wo mir zuviel Trubel ist, oder Konflikte drohen...zum Wandern fahr ich z.B. seit Jahren nach Tirol, da hab ich auch in den Sommerferien meine Ruhe und das dauert auch nicht länger als mich an den Schliersee oder Tegernsee zu stauen, obwohl das viel näher ist.


Da sind wir nicht weit auseinander. Ich denke (und rede) eigentlich immer nur an temporäre/regional begrenzte und/oder auf spezielle Wege bezogene Regelungen, oder bei Hotspots an Regelungen, die für alle Beteiligten Zugang ermöglichen, aber Ballungen vermeiden helfen (seien es Parkregelungen, wechselnde Wochentage was auch immer...). Und solche Regelungen braucht es m.M.n. unabhängig davon, ob ein Weg geeignet ist oder nicht.
Zusätzlich wäre es wünschenswert, wenn so Kleinigkeiten wie bspw. die Trailrules als Info-Flyer bei neuen Bikes dabei sind sowie als ständige Info in den doch von vielen konsumierten Bike-Bravos allen regelmäßig unter die Nase gerieben werden. Da kann man noch viel mehr tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ExcelBiker (21. Juni 2021)

robzo schrieb:


> Gilt "geeignet" bzw. "ungeeignet" immer oder für immer? Oder ist ein Weg, der bspw. bei trockenem Wetter befahren werden kann, aber im Herbst/Winter/Frühjahr durchgehend matschig ist dann temporär geeignet/ungeeignet. Darf er, weil generell geeignet, dann auch im Matsch-Zustand befahren (und dann evtl. zerstört/geschädigt) werden?


@robzo, die Fragen, die du aufbringst, sind längst geklärt. Es gibt das ByNatSchG, in §28 ist ein Satz (genau einer!), der die gesetzliche Grundlage dazu bietet. Und dazu gibt es Kommentare, Herleitungen, Erklärungen. Die alle aufzuführen würde den Rahmen hier erheblich sprengen. Zusätzlich gibt es ein Gerichtsurteil (aus Aichach), das sich sehr ausführlich mit dieser Problematik beschäftigt. Am Ende ist dieser eine Satz im BayNatSchG brilliant, weil der alles abdeckt, was du an Fragen aufwirfst, und auch noch viel mehr. Wenn du dich wirklich in die Grundlagen einarbeiten willst, wirst du bei der DIMB einige Zusammenfassungen und Quellen finden, auch im Zusammenhang mit der VwV und dem Verhalten vom DAV. Aber das ist nicht mit ein paar Seiten getan, das sind sehr viele Seiten voller Juristendeutsch. Für mich hat es sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt, einiges davon zu studieren.

Alternativ kannst du dich hier durch diverse Nachbarthreads zum Thema Recht in Bayern durchwühlen, aber das wird am Ende noch mehr sein als die genannten Dokumente.


----------



## sebhunter (21. Juni 2021)

robzo schrieb:


> Zusätzlich wäre es wünschenswert, wenn so Kleinigkeiten wie bspw. die Trailrules als Info-Flyer bei neuen Bikes dabei sind sowie als ständige Info in den doch von vielen konsumierten Bike-Bravos allen regelmäßig unter die Nase gerieben werden. Da kann man noch viel mehr tun.


…da hätte ich auch noch Ideen: Einen einfachen MTB-Führerschein (Anfänger Techniktrainig würde schon reichen) , da ließen sich Trailrules gut vermitteln…fand ich gut.

Meine Frau geht sogar soweit, dass Bikes ein Nummernschild haben sollten wie in der Schweiz….


----------



## Marshall6 (21. Juni 2021)

sebhunter schrieb:


> …da hätte ich auch noch Ideen: Einen einfachen MTB-Führerschein (Anfänger Techniktrainig würde schon reichen) , da ließen sich Trailrules gut vermitteln…fand ich gut.
> 
> Meine Frau geht sogar soweit, dass Bikes ein Nummernschild haben sollten wie in der Schweiz….


Auf dem Bodensee braucht man ein extra Bodenseepatent. Sind trotzdem sehr viele Idioten auf dem See..


----------



## Dahigez (21. Juni 2021)

robzo schrieb:


> Und ich habe in meinem Umfeld mindesten 20-25 Personen unterschiedlichen Alters, die sich bedroht und eingeschränkt durch MTBer auf Wanderwegen fühlen, die sich schon erschrocken haben und die Angst im Begegnungsverkehr haben. Ein paar solcher unschönen Erlebnisse hatte ich selbst als Wander schon.
> Da geht es nicht um ausgetragene Konflikte, sondern um Gefühle. Die sind definitiv da und sorgen für eine entsprechende Meinung/Haltung gegenüber uns Bikern.


Ich kenn Leute, die fühlen sich von Chem Trails bedroht, deswegen schränkt aber niemand den Flugverkehr ein (obwohl das besser wäre, als die Wegenutzung einzuschränken).

Spaß beseite, ich denke, für viele dieser Gefühle ist eine mediale Berichterstattung verantwortlich, die eine angebliche Gefährdungslage thematisiert, die meiner Erfahrung nach in keiner Weise Realität ist. Jede Skipiste im Winter ist bei Weitem gefährlicher als jeder Wanderweg/Forststraße, die ich bisher erlebt habe.

Es wäre in dieser Hinsicht wünschenswert, wenn man hier mal Aufklärungsarbeit leisten würde. Es würde vielleicht oft schon reichen, wenn man Wanderern mal die eigentlich offensichtliche Tatsache nahebringt, dass Radfahrer mindestens genauso wenig an einer Kollision interessiert sind wie Wanderer (im Zweifel trägst du als Radfahrer wahrscheinlich mehr Schaden davon). Lustigerweise stört sich niemand daran, wenn er am Gehsteig steht und ein Auto recht nah mit deutlich höherer Geschwindigkeit vorbeifährt. Wenn aber ein Radfahrer auf einem breiten Weg entgegenkommt, springen manche panisch in die Büsche, egal wie schnell oder langsam man fährt. Das ist auf jeden Fall viel Irrationalität im Spiel.


----------



## dopero (21. Juni 2021)

sebhunter schrieb:


> Meine Frau geht sogar soweit, dass Bikes ein Nummernschild haben sollten wie in der Schweiz….


Seit ihr schon so alt?
Das Kennzeichen wurde 1990 durch einen Aufkleber ersetzt, der auch schon 2011 abgeschafft wurde.


----------



## robzo (21. Juni 2021)

Dahigez schrieb:


> Ich kenn Leute, die fühlen sich von Chem Trails bedroht, deswegen schränkt aber niemand den Flugverkehr ein (obwohl das besser wäre, als die Wegenutzung einzuschränken).
> 
> Spaß beseite, ich denke, für viele dieser Gefühle ist eine mediale Berichterstattung verantwortlich, die eine angebliche Gefährdungslage thematisiert, die meiner Erfahrung nach in keiner Weise Realität ist. Jede Skipiste im Winter ist bei Weitem gefährlicher als jeder Wanderweg/Forststraße, die ich bisher erlebt habe.
> 
> Es wäre in dieser Hinsicht wünschenswert, wenn man hier mal Aufklärungsarbeit leisten würde. Es würde vielleicht oft schon reichen, wenn man Wanderern mal die eigentlich offensichtliche Tatsache nahebringt, dass Radfahrer mindestens genauso wenig an einer Kollision interessiert sind wie Wanderer (im Zweifel trägst du als Radfahrer wahrscheinlich mehr Schaden davon). Lustigerweise stört sich niemand daran, wenn er am Gehsteig steht und ein Auto recht nah mit deutlich höherer Geschwindigkeit vorbeifährt. Wenn aber ein Radfahrer auf einem breiten Weg entgegenkommt, springen manche panisch in die Büsche, egal wie schnell oder langsam man fährt. Das ist auf jeden Fall viel Irrationalität im Spiel.


Die von mir erwähnten Personen berichten mir von ihren persönlichen Erfahrungen, Erlebnissen und Gefühlen. Da beruht nichts auf Hörensagen oder Medienberichten. Das sind ältere Herrschaften, Eltern mit Kindern, Hundehalter und Leute, die in keine dieser Gruppen passen.
Da es mich ankotzt, als MTBer in Baden-Württemberg illegal biken zu müssen und ein berechtigtes oder unberechtigtes schlechtes Image ausbaden zu müssen, bin ich recht intensiv in Kontakt zu dem Thema bei Menschen in meinem Umfeld. Liegt auch ein bisschen an meinem Job, bei dem Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und Imagebildung gefragt sind.



ExcelBiker schrieb:


> @robzo, die Fragen, die du aufbringst, sind längst geklärt. Es gibt das ByNatSchG, in §28 ist ein Satz (genau einer!), der die gesetzliche Grundlage dazu bietet. Und dazu gibt es Kommentare, Herleitungen, Erklärungen. Die alle aufzuführen würde den Rahmen hier erheblich sprengen. Zusätzlich gibt es ein Gerichtsurteil (aus Aichach), das sich sehr ausführlich mit dieser Problematik beschäftigt. Am Ende ist dieser eine Satz im BayNatSchG brilliant, weil der alles abdeckt, was du an Fragen aufwirfst, und auch noch viel mehr. Wenn du dich wirklich in die Grundlagen einarbeiten willst, wirst du bei der DIMB einige Zusammenfassungen und Quellen finden, auch im Zusammenhang mit der VwV und dem Verhalten vom DAV. Aber das ist nicht mit ein paar Seiten getan, das sind sehr viele Seiten voller Juristendeutsch. Für mich hat es sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt, einiges davon zu studieren.
> 
> Alternativ kannst du dich hier durch diverse Nachbarthreads zum Thema Recht in Bayern durchwühlen, aber das wird am Ende noch mehr sein als die genannten Dokumente.


Das dies im benannten Gesetzestext beschrieben ist, ist mir bekannt. Auch etliche der Kommentare, Auslegungen, Gerichtsurteile, Diskussionsprozesse, Threads hier im Forum etc. Ich bin da auch nicht erst seit letzter Woche bei dem Thema aktiv. Von daher kann ich das alles auch ganz passabel einordnen.

Das ändert dennoch nichts daran, dass die von mir oben aufgeworfenen Fragen für viele Beteiligten eben kein klares schwarz oder weiß, ja/nein erlauben, außer man meint, sich ausschließlich am Gesetzestext orientieren zu müssen. Wer ein bisschen gesunden Menschenverstand mitbringt, darf, m.M.n. hier schon ein wenig hinterfragen. Denn letztlich führt eine Haltung, die in Richtung " das ist mein Recht" geht, durchaus zu Situationen, die kritikwürdig sein können. Egal, was im Gesetz steht. 

Und auch wenn es Baden-Württemberg ist, ich habe hier schon mit einigen Bikern diskutieren müssen, die kein Verständnis haben, warum sie den Weg nicht befahren sollten, nur weil er weich und matschig ist (im bayerischen Sinne: Du siehst doch, dass ich hier fahren kann, also ist der Weg geeignet.), oder Spitzkehren abkürzen oder oder oder. Langsam fahren, wenn Leute auf dem Weg sind. Warum denn, die sehen mich doch... 

Wir werden dies hier aber nicht klären können, geschweige denn aus der Welt schaffen. Da wir uns ja nun untereinander schon nicht einig sind, wird es schwer, nach außen entsprechend aufzutreten. Ich bin dennoch der festen Überzeugung, dass wir MTBer für die Zukunft mehr erreichen, wenn wir nicht nur an festgeschriebenen Gesetzen festhalten. Gewisse Zugeständnisse und eine gewisse Bereitschaft auch an einzelnen Stellen ein wenig zurückzutreten erscheint mir vielversprechender. Das ist ein harter und langwieriger Aushandlungsprozess, aber meine persönliche Meinung ist eben so. Dies sei mir hoffentlich zugestanden.
In diesem Sinne, halt ich nun auch mal wieder die Tasten still.


----------



## dopero (21. Juni 2021)

-


----------



## delphi1507 (21. Juni 2021)

sebhunter schrieb:


> …da hätte ich auch noch Ideen: Einen einfachen MTB-Führerschein (Anfänger Techniktrainig würde schon reichen) , da ließen sich Trailrules gut vermitteln…fand ich gut.
> 
> Meine Frau geht sogar soweit, dass Bikes ein Nummernschild haben sollten wie in der Schweiz….


Dann brauchst als Biker aber auch ne dashcam um ungerechtfertigtes anzeigen begegnen zu können...


----------



## delphi1507 (21. Juni 2021)

robzo schrieb:


> Gewisse Zugeständnisse und eine gewisse Bereitschaft auch an einzelnen Stellen ein wenig zurückzutreten erscheint mir vielversprechender.


Mhh in einem meiner Heim Gebiete  in RLP gibt es jetzt auch Probleme, ausgelegt wird das dann so das Pfade generell nicht befahren werden dürfen... Also alles was das Gebiet attraktiv macht ist damit in den augen der Behörden plötzlich vielen Jahren friedlicher coexistenz verboten! 

Und das wird auch die Folge in Bayern sein, wenn man das einschränken als Option sieht! Vielmehr sollten Kontrollen in der Form Statt finden, das jene sie sich nachweislich nicht vernünftig verhalten blechen müssen...


----------



## dopero (21. Juni 2021)

robzo schrieb:


> Das ändert dennoch nichts daran, dass die von mir oben aufgeworfenen Fragen für viele Beteiligten eben kein klares schwarz oder weiß, ja/nein erlauben, außer man meint, sich ausschließlich am Gesetzestext orientieren zu müssen. Wer ein bisschen gesunden Menschenverstand mitbringt, darf, m.M.n. hier schon ein wenig hinterfragen. Denn letztlich führt eine Haltung, die in Richtung " das ist mein Recht" geht, durchaus zu Situationen, die kritikwürdig sein können. Egal, was im Gesetz steht.


Die "das ist mein Recht" Haltung muss aber von allen Nutzern für sich selbst und ihre Nutzergruppe hinterfragt werden und man muss von allen Nutzern ein bisschen gesunden Menschenverstand verlangen können.
Gerade das scheint mir in Gesprächen, in denen es um subjektive Gefahren durch Radfahrer geht, auf Seiten der anderen Nutzer oft sehr wenig ausgeprägt zu sein.

Ich fände es deswegen schön, wenn z.B. Wander- und Tourismusverbände darüber informieren würden, dass Wanderer nicht alleine auf der Welt sind und sie sich gegenüber anderen Nutzern so zu verhalten haben, wie sie es auch von der Gegenseite erwarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (21. Juni 2021)

Grau ist alle Theorie... die meisten Wanderer sind genauso gut organisiert wie die meisten Biker -nada., nix, niente. Da können Wanderverbände, Touriorganisation schreiben was sie wollen. Ein bestimmtes Klientel erreichst du einfach nicht und die Wanderer sind da rechtlich immer im Vorteil, egal wie die Biker das sehen wollen.


----------



## sebhunter (21. Juni 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Seit ihr schon so alt?


...noch älter als du glaubst 😉


----------



## Dahigez (22. Juni 2021)

robzo schrieb:


> Die von mir erwähnten Personen berichten mir von ihren persönlichen Erfahrungen, Erlebnissen und Gefühlen. Da beruht nichts auf Hörensagen oder Medienberichten. Das sind ältere Herrschaften, Eltern mit Kindern, Hundehalter und Leute, die in keine dieser Gruppen passen.


Persönliche Wahrnehmung und Realität ist nicht immer dasselbe. Das sage ich ganz wertfrei, ich will da niemandem etwas unterstellen. Es ist aber sicher ein Problem, dass jemand, der keine Erfahrung mit modernen Mountainbikes hat, wahrscheinlich nicht einschätzen kann, was noch völlig kontrolliert ist und was nicht. Zweifelsohne gibt es natürlich auch Leute, die einfach keine Rücksicht nehmen oder sich heillos überschätzen, aber das hast du im Straßenverkehr auch. Ich habe aber den Eindruck, dass dieser Anteil unter den Mountainbikern eher geringer ist als zum Beispiel im Straßenverkehr.



robzo schrieb:


> Das ändert dennoch nichts daran, dass die von mir oben aufgeworfenen Fragen für viele Beteiligten eben kein klares schwarz oder weiß, ja/nein erlauben, außer man meint, sich ausschließlich am Gesetzestext orientieren zu müssen. Wer ein bisschen gesunden Menschenverstand mitbringt, darf, m.M.n. hier schon ein wenig hinterfragen. Denn letztlich führt eine Haltung, die in Richtung " das ist mein Recht" geht, durchaus zu Situationen, die kritikwürdig sein können. Egal, was im Gesetz steht.


Es sollte hoffentlich für die große Mehrheit individuell kein Schwarz/Weiß sein, sondern der sogenannte gesunde Menschenverstand vorherrschen und entsprechend Rücksicht genommen werden, was zum Beispiel heißt, dass man Trails, wenn sie total aufgeweicht oder total überlaufen sind, eher meidet (muss man sich ggfs. halt auch leisten können). Ich mache das schon aus Eigennutz, weil mir die Trails in dem Fall keinen Spaß machen. Das rechtfertigt aber noch lange keine Verbote.



robzo schrieb:


> Und auch wenn es Baden-Württemberg ist, ich habe hier schon mit einigen Bikern diskutieren müssen, die kein Verständnis haben, warum sie den Weg nicht befahren sollten, nur weil er weich und matschig ist (im bayerischen Sinne: Du siehst doch, dass ich hier fahren kann, also ist der Weg geeignet.), oder Spitzkehren abkürzen oder oder oder. Langsam fahren, wenn Leute auf dem Weg sind. Warum denn, die sehen mich doch...


Da schmeißt du aber ein paar Dinge durcheinander. Wenn es matschig ist, darf jeder fahren. Spitzkehren abkürzen darf man jetzt schon nicht (Wegegebot, woran sich nebenbei bemerkt viele Wanderer noch weniger halten als Biker; okay, zu Fuß gilt kein Wegegebot, rücksichtsvoll geht anders) und schnell an Fußgängern auf schmäleren Wegen vorbeibrettern auch nicht (wobei wir da halt wieder das Wahrnehmungsproblem haben). Es bedarf also keiner neuen Regelungen sondern eher der Umsetzung bestehender Regelungen.



robzo schrieb:


> Wir werden dies hier aber nicht klären können, geschweige denn aus der Welt schaffen. Da wir uns ja nun untereinander schon nicht einig sind, wird es schwer, nach außen entsprechend aufzutreten. Ich bin dennoch der festen Überzeugung, dass wir MTBer für die Zukunft mehr erreichen, wenn wir nicht nur an festgeschriebenen Gesetzen festhalten. Gewisse Zugeständnisse und eine gewisse Bereitschaft auch an einzelnen Stellen ein wenig zurückzutreten erscheint mir vielversprechender. Das ist ein harter und langwieriger Aushandlungsprozess, aber meine persönliche Meinung ist eben so. Dies sei mir hoffentlich zugestanden.


Persönliche Meinung ist sowieso immer zugestanden und siehe oben: ein Miteinander zwischen allen Wegnutzern ist natürlich anzustreben und, wie mir scheint, ist das auch in der MTB-Community eigentlich großer Konsens. Dass man das immer noch verbessern kann, keine Frage, aber dazu braucht es keine neuen Gesetze. Eher im Gegenteil, veilleicht braucht es weniger Konfrontation durch andere Nutzergruppen, und dies ließe sich durch Aufklärung und die Klarheit darüber, dass alle gemeinsam die Wege nutzen dürfen, wohl am besten erreichen. (Wobei ich da selbst, wie schon verschiedentlich geäußert, eigentlich nur sehr selten negative Begegnungen mit Wanderern habe, von demher das Problem auch nicht wirklich als solches kenne; wenn aber so viele darüber berichten, wird es das Problem schon geben.)



franzam schrieb:


> Grau ist alle Theorie... die meisten Wanderer sind genauso gut organisiert wie die meisten Biker -nada., nix, niente. Da können Wanderverbände, Touriorganisation schreiben was sie wollen. Ein bestimmtes Klientel erreichst du einfach nicht und die Wanderer sind da rechtlich immer im Vorteil, egal wie die Biker das sehen wollen.


Wieso sind Wanderer rechtlich im Vorteil? Sind sie doch eben nicht (außer dass ihnen der Vorrang gebührt, wenn man sich konkret am Weg begegnet). 

Oder meintest du, dass Wanderer die bessere Lobby haben? Da würde ich dir dann zustimmen.


----------



## ExcelBiker (22. Juni 2021)

robzo schrieb:


> Das ändert dennoch nichts daran, dass die von mir oben aufgeworfenen Fragen für viele Beteiligten eben kein klares schwarz oder weiß, ja/nein erlauben, außer man meint, sich ausschließlich am Gesetzestext orientieren zu müssen. Wer ein bisschen gesunden Menschenverstand mitbringt, darf, m.M.n. hier schon ein wenig hinterfragen.


Du schmeißt hier konsequent (auch in den anderen Posts) zwei Sachen durcheinander: Auf der einen Seite eine rein juristische Lage. Und auf der anderen Seite  das, was du einen "gesunden Menschenverstand" nennst.

Die juristische Seite ist in Bayern sonnenklar. Wenn es  dich stört, dass es kein schwarz/weiß ist, dann hast du den Sinn dieser Regelung nicht verstanden. Für ein reines Schwarz/weiß bzw. ja/nein wärst du gezwungen, sehr starke Einschränkungen zu machen. Es ist schlicht unmöglich, die meisten Parameter sauber zu bestimmen (außer vielleicht die Geschwindigkeit). Du brauchst nur vor deine Haustür schauen, wie viele Diskussionen es gibt, wie und wo denn diese 2 m aus der bekannten Regel gemessen werden. Um genau solche Unsicherheiten auszuräumen, ist der bayerische Gesetzestext so wichtig. Immerhin ist der so gut, dass er von einem anderen Bundesland übernommen wurde.

Der "gesunde Menschenverstand" ist was ganz anderes. Der gilt unabhängig von sämtlichen Gesetzen (nicht nur beim MTB). Und der bedingt auch ein ständiges Hinterfragen, Perspektivwechsel (z.B. dass ich als MTBler hinterfrage, wie mein Verhalten bei einem Wanderer ankommt), situationsbedingt entscheiden.

Momentan ist die Tendenz in der (deutschen) Politik, ungeeignete Regeln zu erstellen (siehe neue VwV), und mit Pseudogenaugkeiten zu argumentieren. Gleichzeitig wird der gesunde Menschenverstand abgewürgt.

Dass es auch anders geht, zeigen die positiven Beispiele, allen voran Graubünden. Dort wird "Trail Tolerance" gepredigt, "Shared Trails" ist der Schlüssel für alle. Das ist nichts anderes als an den "gesunden Menschenverstand" zu appellieren, unabhängig von Gesetzen. Auch die DIMB Trail Rules machen nichts anderes. Der Erfolg dieser Maßnahmen gerade in Graubünden sollte eigentlich jedem, der ein Hirn hat, zeigen, dass es der bessere Weg ist als der momentan in Deutschland eingeschlagene.


----------



## dopero (22. Juni 2021)

Dahigez schrieb:


> Zweifelsohne gibt es natürlich auch Leute, die einfach keine Rücksicht nehmen oder sich heillos überschätzen, aber das hast du im Straßenverkehr auch. Ich habe aber den Eindruck, dass dieser Anteil unter den Mountainbikern eher geringer ist als zum Beispiel im Straßenverkehr.


Zum Straßenverkehr gehören alle Wege, Plätze, etc., die allgemein den Verkehrsteilnehmern zur Benutzung offen stehen. Also auch alle Wege im Wald (in Gerichtsurteilen bestätigt).
Deswegen keine Ahnung, was Du zum Ausdruck bringen willst.


----------



## JensDey (22. Juni 2021)

Dahigez schrieb:


> Es ist aber sicher ein Problem, dass jemand, der keine Erfahrung mit modernen Mountainbikes hat, wahrscheinlich nicht einschätzen kann, was noch völlig kontrolliert ist und was nicht.


Sam Pilgrim macht das mit dem Damenfahrrad. Und andere legen sich mit nem Downhiller auf ner Wurzel ab.
Das ist ganz sicher kein Argument. Somit gibt es keine Eignung. Oder eben auch Eignung nach Nutzungsdruck.


Dahigez schrieb:


> Es sollte hoffentlich für die große Mehrheit individuell kein Schwarz/Weiß sein, sondern der sogenannte gesunde Menschenverstand vorherrschen und entsprechend Rücksicht genommen werden,


Dein Konjunktiv bestätigt ja, dass es eben nicht so ist. Und das hat die Situation gefühlt oder auch nur medial verschärft


Dahigez schrieb:


> was zum Beispiel heißt, dass man Trails, wenn sie total aufgeweicht oder total überlaufen sind, eher meidet (muss man sich ggfs. halt auch leisten können).


Ich fahre auch nicht gern bei Schlamm. Die Krater und viele Kommentare im Forum nebst geilsten Schlammvideos belegen aber, dass es viele auch anders sehen.


----------



## robzo (22. Juni 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Du schmeißt hier konsequent (auch in den anderen Posts) zwei Sachen durcheinander: Auf der einen Seite eine rein juristische Lage. Und auf der anderen Seite  das, was du einen "gesunden Menschenverstand" nennst.


...und ich weise auch in jedem dieser Posts genau darauf hin, dass die Gesetzeslage das eine ist, die (von mir und anderen erlebte) Realität aber eine andere ist und es daher punktuelle/regionale/temporäre Regelungen (!!!!) - das ist etwas anderes als ein Gesetz - braucht, um die Realität mit dem Gesetz in Einklang zu bringen.

Mir kommt es leider immer wieder so vor, als würden viele MTBer nach außen hin schon mal eingestehen, dass nicht alle sich perfekt verhalten, es schwarze Schafe gibt, die eine oder andere Kritik berechtigt ist.....
Im Innersten sind diese Kollegen aber überzeugt, dass die Wanderer nur hysterisch sind und zu doof, ihre Skills anzuerkennen ("Ich kann jederzeit bremsen...") und außerdem sollen die sich nicht so anstellen, sondern lieber rechtzeitig aus dem Weg gehen, schließlich hat der Biker die gleichen Rechte usw. usw, usw.

Und jeder, der etwas anderes behauptet hat keine Ahnung, will nur das Schlechteste für die Biker, ist verantwortlich für flächendeckende Verbote.... 

Ein bisschen mehr Offenheit für andere Blickwinkel und Gefühlslagen und nicht nur dieses sture Pochen auf den Gesetzestext fände ich zielführender.


----------



## dertutnix (22. Juni 2021)

ich frage mich ja weiterhin, was das mit der ursprünglichen Frage, ob man als Mountainbiker:in im DAV bleiben soll, zu tun hat? Ich lese immer was von Hausverstand, Rücksichtnahme usw.... Wenn ich mir überlege, mit welcher Disziplin, an einem Thema in einem Thread zu bleiben, gearbeitet wird, sehe ich schwarz, dass das auf einmal außerhalb der virtuellen Welt klappen kann...


----------



## Dahigez (22. Juni 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Zum Straßenverkehr gehören alle Wege, Plätze, etc., die allgemein den Verkehrsteilnehmern zur Benutzung offen stehen. Also auch alle Wege im Wald (in Gerichtsurteilen bestätigt).
> Deswegen keine Ahnung, was Du zum Ausdruck bringen willst.


Danke für die Erleuterung. Aber dann ersetze einfach Staßenverkehr mit Stadtverkehr, dann wird die Sache klarer. Was ich meinte: Ich kann jetzt gar nicht finden, dass auf Wegen im Wald oder auf den Bergen so wenig Toleranz zwischen verschiedenen Wegenutzern vorherrscht. Es gilt aber wahrscheinlich, je mehr Leute, desto mehr Deppen, auf allen Seiten. Deshalb halte ich mich soweit als möglich von Gegenden mit großem Andrang fern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dahigez (22. Juni 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Sam Pilgrim macht das mit dem Damenfahrrad. Und andere legen sich mit nem Downhiller auf ner Wurzel ab.
> Das ist ganz sicher kein Argument. Somit gibt es keine Eignung. Oder eben auch Eignung nach Nutzungsdruck.


Du liest aber auch nicht, was andere Leute schreiben. 

Meine Argumentation war, dass jemand, der entsprechendes Fahren nicht aus eigener Erfahrung kennt, es nicht einschätzen kann. Daher kommt es meiner Meinung nach oft vor, dass Fußgänger sich aufgrund so wahrgenommener Situationen gefährdet fühlen, obwohl sie es objektiv überhaupt nicht sind. Daher evtl. einige Vorurteile. Mitnichten habe ich daraus irgendwelche Schlüsse hinsichtlich Eignung oder gar Forderungen hinsichtlich Einschränkungen abgeleitet. Vielmehr müsste man bei Nicht-Mountainbikern mehr Verständnis fördern, was aber gerade durch Wegsperrungen nicht passiert, da selbige ja gerade die Vorurteile bestätigen.

Das mit dem Damenrad war übrigens nicht Sam Pilgrim (obwohl der das wohl auch könnte, aber der fährt lieber E-Bike), sondern Fabio Wibmer. Wenn schon klugscheißen, dann richtig.


----------



## delphi1507 (22. Juni 2021)

robzo schrieb:


> Ein bisschen mehr Offenheit für andere Blickwinkel und Gefühlslagen und nicht nur dieses sture Pochen auf den Gesetzestext fände ich zielführender.


Ich fahre so wie ich es von anderen erwarte!
Langsam fahren(wirklich langsam frühzeitig eine Stelle suchen na der man einander möglichst problemlos begegnen kann und dort anhalten bis der Gegenverkehr durch ist! 

Und warum sollen alle die so fahren darunter leiden, das einige wenige mich anhalten können im Begegnungsverkehr? 

Dann lass uns auch bitte die Autobahnen und innerstädtischen Straße besonders die Ringe-Straßen sperren! Da fahren einige wenige Rennen... und dabei hat es schon unzählige verletzte und tote gegeben! 

Das ist mit aus der Kombi Fahradfahrer Fußgänger nicht bekannt...


----------



## JensDey (22. Juni 2021)

Dahigez schrieb:


> Du liest aber auch nicht, was andere Leute schreiben.


Dito. Du hast das moderne MTB ins Spiel gebracht, nicht ich.


Dahigez schrieb:


> Meine Argumentation war, dass jemand, der entsprechendes Fahren nicht aus eigener Erfahrung kennt, es nicht einschätzen kann.


Dem habe ich nicht widersprochen und angefügt, dass es keine wirkliche Eignung geben kann. Und wenn, dann ist Nutzungsdruck auch eine Form der zu regulierenden Eignung.


Dahigez schrieb:


> Daher kommt es meiner Meinung nach oft vor, dass Fußgänger sich aufgrund so wahrgenommener Situationen gefährdet fühlen, obwohl sie es objektiv überhaupt nicht sind.


Das hat wiederum gar nix mit modernem MTB zu tun. Ich glaube nicht, dass sich der Wanderer gefährdet fühlt, weil er annimmt, der Biker würde die Strecke nicht beherschen. 
Es reicht das hohe Tempo bei entsprechender Beherrschung. Ihm wäre das Damenrad vermutlich lieber, da dies dann meist langsamer unterwegs wäre (außer Pilgrim und Wibmer)


Dahigez schrieb:


> Daher evtl. einige Vorurteile.


Ich würde es nicht Vorurteile nennen, sondern anderen Standpunkt.


Dahigez schrieb:


> Mitnichten habe ich daraus irgendwelche Schlüsse hinsichtlich Eignung oder gar Forderungen hinsichtlich Einschränkungen abgeleitet.


Das sehe ich auch so.


Dahigez schrieb:


> Vielmehr müsste man bei Nicht-Mountainbikern mehr Verständnis fördern, was aber gerade durch Wegsperrungen nicht passiert, da selbige ja gerade die Vorurteile bestätigen.


Oder eben auch aufzeigen, was Wegsperrungen für folgen haben werden.


Dahigez schrieb:


> Das mit dem Damenrad war übrigens nicht Sam Pilgrim (obwohl der das wohl auch könnte, aber der fährt lieber E-Bike), sondern Fabio Wibmer. Wenn schon klugscheißen, dann richtig.


Pilgrim war Baumarkt-Bike und so nen Dreirad, wenn ich nicht irre.
🍺


----------



## Dahigez (22. Juni 2021)

robzo schrieb:


> ...und ich weise auch in jedem dieser Posts genau darauf hin, dass die Gesetzeslage das eine ist, die (von mir und anderen erlebte) Realität aber eine andere ist und es daher punktuelle/regionale/temporäre Regelungen (!!!!) - das ist etwas anderes als ein Gesetz - braucht, um die Realität mit dem Gesetz in Einklang zu bringen.


Bleibt noch die Frage, auf welcher Grundlage du Regeln erlassen willst, wenn nicht auf Grundlage von Gesetzen. Hausordnung o.ä. gibt's im Wald halt nicht, und wenn du Regeln hast, an die sich keiner halten muss, sind wir eben wieder beim "gesunden Menschenverstand". Den will ja auch keiner abschaffen, aber den kannst halt nicht ins Gesetz schreiben. 



robzo schrieb:


> Mir kommt es leider immer wieder so vor, als würden viele MTBer nach außen hin schon mal eingestehen, dass nicht alle sich perfekt verhalten, es schwarze Schafe gibt, die eine oder andere Kritik berechtigt ist.....
> Im Innersten sind diese Kollegen aber überzeugt, dass die Wanderer nur hysterisch sind und zu doof, ihre Skills anzuerkennen ("Ich kann jederzeit bremsen...") und außerdem sollen die sich nicht so anstellen, sondern lieber rechtzeitig aus dem Weg gehen, schließlich hat der Biker die gleichen Rechte usw. usw, usw.


Ist aber wie auch schon öfters von mehreren hier geschrieben: Es gibt Regeln bereits. Manche halten sich nicht daran. Das ist zu verurteilen, wird aber eben kaum belangt (ist natürlich auch schwierig). Da bringt es aber auch nichts, noch mehr Regeln einzuführen. 

Gleichzeitig sollte sich die MTB-Community aber um mehr Toleranz und Rücksicht in der eigenen Gruppe gegenüber Wanderern, Grundbesitzern, Jägern etc. kümmern. Das wäre auch eine Aufgabe für die Medien. Da werden gerne Videos aus anderen Gegenden abgefeiert, wo eventuell andere Regeln herrschen, evtl. noch mit der Interaktion heischenden rhetorischen Frage, ob man das gerne auch so shredden würde. Da muss man sich dann nicht wundern, wenn dem einige nacheifern, allerdings ohne dafür nach Kanada auszuwandern...



robzo schrieb:


> Und jeder, der etwas anderes behauptet hat keine Ahnung, will nur das Schlechteste für die Biker, ist verantwortlich für flächendeckende Verbote....
> 
> Ein bisschen mehr Offenheit für andere Blickwinkel und Gefühlslagen und nicht nur dieses sture Pochen auf den Gesetzestext fände ich zielführender.


Die moralische Allgemeinkeule sollte man bei gesitteten Diskussionen besser zuhause lassen, die würgt jede argumentative Auseinandersetzung ab. Vielleicht magst du mal genau erklären, wie du dir das mit deinen Regelungen vorstellst? Gesetze sollen es ja nicht sein. Aber was sonst? Vielleicht hast du ja eine gute Idee, der alle zustimmen können?


----------



## robzo (22. Juni 2021)

Dahigez schrieb:


> Meine Argumentation war, dass jemand, der entsprechendes Fahren nicht aus eigener Erfahrung kennt, es nicht einschätzen kann. Daher kommt es meiner Meinung nach oft vor, dass Fußgänger sich aufgrund so wahrgenommener Situationen gefährdet fühlen, obwohl sie es objektiv überhaupt nicht sind. Daher evtl. einige Vorurteile....Vielmehr müsste man bei Nicht-Mountainbikern mehr Verständnis fördern, was aber gerade durch Wegsperrungen nicht passiert, da selbige ja gerade die Vorurteile bestätigen.


Genau solche Aussagen sind es, die ich nicht verstehe. Was ist das für eine Grundhaltung? 
Da erschrickt sich jemand oder fühlt sich ganz subjektiv beeinträchtigt durch einen schnell oder knapp vorbeifahrenden, oder ganz knapp davor zum Stillstand kommenden Biker. Warum muss dieser Mensch Verständnis entwickeln, dass das gar nicht gefährlich war, der Biker genau weiß, was er da tut und überhaupt kein Grund für Erschrecken vorliegt.   

Mal abgesehen davon, dass man ja nie wissen kann, ob der jeweilige Biker sein Rad auch wirklich beherrscht: Muss nicht der Biker, ob es ihm nun den Spaß vermiest oder nicht, sein Rad so rechtzeitig zum Stillstand bringen, so viel Abstand einhalten, dass ein Fußgänger gar nicht erst auf die Idee kommt, gefährdet zu sein?
Wäre nicht so ein Verhalten, von allen praktiziert, nicht viel eher dazu geeignet, Ängste abzubauen, oder erst gar nicht entstehen zu lassen und eine Vertrauensbasis statt einer Konfliktsituation zu schaffen?


----------



## Dahigez (22. Juni 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Dito. Du hast das moderne MTB ins Spiel gebracht, nicht ich.
> 
> ....
> 
> ...


Das MTB, speziell die moderne Variante, nicht diejenige, auf der ich irgendwann mal die ersten Touren auf Forststraßen gefahren bin, hat insofern eine Relevanz, als dass eben nicht jeder aus eigener Erfahrung kennt, was man damit wie fahren kann. Beim Damenrad dürfte es dagegen anders sein, wenn ich mal voraussetze, dass die meisten Menschen irgendwann in ihrem Leben schon mal Rad gefahren sind. Das ist dann aber gerade der Referenzpunkt. Mit einem Damenrad würden die meisten vieles eben nicht fahren können, und wenn dann nur vollkommen außer Kontrolle. Wenn ich also nur den Bezugspunkt Damenrad habe, kann ich eben nicht einschätzen, wie ein mit entgegenkommender Biker gerade unterwegs ist. Das führt dann zu Vorurteilen. Ein Vorurteil kann übrigens ein Standpunkt sein, aber halt ein falscher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dahigez (22. Juni 2021)

robzo schrieb:


> Genau solche Aussagen sind es, die ich nicht verstehe. Was ist das für eine Grundhaltung?
> Da erschrickt sich jemand oder fühlt sich ganz subjektiv beeinträchtigt durch einen schnell oder knapp vorbeifahrenden, oder ganz knapp davor zum Stillstand kommenden Biker. Warum muss dieser Mensch Verständnis entwickeln, dass das gar nicht gefährlich war, der Biker genau weiß, was er da tut und überhaupt kein Grund für Erschrecken vorliegt.
> 
> Mal abgesehen davon, dass man ja nie wissen kann, ob der jeweilige Biker sein Rad auch wirklich beherrscht: Muss nicht der Biker, ob es ihm nun den Spaß vermiest oder nicht, sein Rad so rechtzeitig zum Stillstand bringen, so viel Abstand einhalten, dass ein Fußgänger gar nicht erst auf die Idee kommt, gefährdet zu sein?
> Wäre nicht so ein Verhalten, von allen praktiziert, nicht viel eher dazu geeignet, Ängste abzubauen, oder erst gar nicht entstehen zu lassen und eine Vertrauensbasis statt einer Konfliktsituation zu schaffen?


Das ist ein weites Feld. Gibt auch Leute, die erschrecken sich, wenn sie dich nur sehen, auch wenn du komplett langsam fährst oder noch so weit weg bist, dass wenn du da schon bremst, du eine Minute warten musst, bis der Fußgänger bei dir vorbeikommt. Mir ist klar, dass es auch die Situation gibt, wo das Erschrecken gerechtfertigt ist. Aber zumindest aus meiner Erfahrung ist es häufig so, dass überhaupt kein Grund vorliegt.


----------



## robzo (22. Juni 2021)

Dahigez schrieb:


> Vielleicht magst du mal genau erklären, wie du dir das mit deinen Regelungen vorstellst? Gesetze sollen es ja nicht sein. Aber was sonst? Vielleicht hast du ja eine gute Idee, der alle zustimmen können?


Ich bin sicher nicht derjenige, der Patentlösungen und ausgearbeitete Konzepte zur Hand hat. Ob Überlegungen, die ich so anstelle funktionieren (könnten), weiß ich nicht, da ich sie auch noch nirgends erleben konnte. Jedenfalls denke ich nur an explicit benannte Wege, Hotspots u.ä., keine generellen Reglementierungen für ganze Regionen/Bundesländer... Und das Ganze auch immer erst, nach erwiesener "Überbelastung" und immer zeitlich beschränkt..
Vorstellen kann ich mir bspw. temporäre Beschränkungen in den "Hauptmonaten" wie bspw. samstags Biker, sonntags Wanderer auf den Wegen bestimmter Hotspots. 
Kein Biken an Sonntagen von 11 bis 16 Uhr auf ausgewiesenen Hauptwanderwegen/Premiumwanderwegen
Reduzierung von Parkplätzen sowie Erhöhung der Parkgebühren im "Zustiegsgebiet" von Hotspots
etc.


----------



## JensDey (22. Juni 2021)

Dahigez schrieb:


> Das MTB, speziell die moderne Variante, nicht diejenige, auf der ich irgendwann mal die ersten Touren auf Forststraßen gefahren bin, hat insofern eine Relevanz, als dass eben nicht jeder aus eigener Erfahrung kennt, was man damit wie fahren kann.


Glaubst du wirklich, dass es sich bei der Frage nach Eignung irgendwie auf einen technischen Zusammenhang zu aktuellen Bikes bezieht? Das kannst du als Spaziergänger leich tin einer Stunde feststellen. 20 Biker getroffen, keiner gestürzt, Thema erledigt.
Die Eignung ist vorgschoben oder das Wort oder die Interpretation ist falsch.
Die Frage geht eher in die Richtung: ist dieser Weg sinnvoll als Shared Trail nutzbar:

Erosion
Zerstörung des Untergrunds
Steinschlag
Nutzungsdruck
Passierbarkeit bei Überholen/ Queren
Risiko für andere/ für den Biker
Denn, gäbe es eine objektive Eignung, könnten die Bikeparks zumachen. Also ist der Kontext zum Wanderer bei "Eignung" elementar. Und dann sind wir ganz schnell bei der Argumentation von @robzo


Dahigez schrieb:


> Beim Damenrad dürfte es dagegen anders sein, wenn ich mal voraussetze, dass die meisten Menschen irgendwann in ihrem Leben schon mal Rad gefahren sind. Das ist dann aber gerade der Referenzpunkt. Mit einem Damenrad würden die meisten vieles eben nicht fahren können,


Sie würden es gar nicht versuchen. Moderne Biker, die ein 90er Jahre nicht kennen, würden damit oft auch nicht den Berg runterkommen.


----------



## mw.dd (22. Juni 2021)

robzo schrieb:


> ...und ich weise auch in jedem dieser Posts genau darauf hin, dass die Gesetzeslage das eine ist, die (von mir und anderen erlebte) Realität aber eine andere ist und es daher punktuelle/regionale/temporäre Regelungen (!!!!) - das ist etwas anderes als ein Gesetz - braucht, um die Realität mit dem Gesetz in Einklang zu bringen.


Wenn Du irgendwas forderst, was das Befahren von Wegen allgemeinverbindlich regelt, ist es egal ob Du das Gesetz, Regelung, Verordnung oder sonstwie nennst. Und nein, es ist völlig unnötig die Realität mit einem Gesetz in Einklang zu bringen.


robzo schrieb:


> Ein bisschen mehr Offenheit für andere Blickwinkel und Gefühlslagen und nicht nur dieses sture Pochen auf den Gesetzestext fände ich zielführender.


Dieses Pochen auf irgendwas hast Du erfunden; die große Mehrheit der Radfahrer weiß wie sie sich natur- und sozialverträglich zu verhalten hat.
Weil es eine Minderheit nicht tut, der es am Problembewusstsein fehlt willst Du die Radfahrer überall wie in BaWü in eine Bittstellerrolle drängen? Ernsthaft?


Dahigez schrieb:


> Du liest aber auch nicht, was andere Leute schreiben.


Das kann er aber gut.


robzo schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine Grundhaltung?
> Da erschrickt sich jemand oder fühlt sich ganz subjektiv beeinträchtigt durch einen schnell oder knapp vorbeifahrenden, oder ganz knapp davor zum Stillstand kommenden Biker. Warum muss dieser Mensch Verständnis entwickeln, dass das gar nicht gefährlich war, der Biker genau weiß, was er da tut und überhaupt kein Grund für Erschrecken vorliegt.


Von mir als Radfahrer wird erwartet, das ich Verständnis für freilaufende Hunde, nebeneinander laufende Kinderwagenschieber:innen und das nicht immer berechenbare Verhalten von kleinen und großen Menschen habe. Und was soll ich sagen: das habe ich. Als Radfahrer, der gelegentlich in einer Großstadt unterwegs ist habe ich sowieso gelernt das man besser für alle anderen mitdenkt.
Da kann ich doch erwarten, dass diese auch für mich als Radfahrer Verständnis haben, solange ich mich natur- und sozialverträglich verhalte?


----------



## ExcelBiker (22. Juni 2021)

robzo schrieb:


> Vorstellen kann ich mir bspw. temporäre Beschränkungen in den "Hauptmonaten" wie bspw. samstags Biker, sonntags Wanderer auf den Wegen bestimmter Hotspots.
> Kein Biken an Sonntagen von 11 bis 16 Uhr auf ausgewiesenen Hauptwanderwegen/Premiumwanderwegen


Ja, und dann sind wir bei Regelungen, wie sie auch im Vinschgau existieren und sich bewährt haben. Auch dort konnten einige wenige Trails mit zeitlichen Einschränkungen für MTB offen gehalten werden. Und um zum ursprünglichen Thema (DAV) zu kommen: Neben den zeitlichen Einschränkungen im Vinschgau wurden dort neue Trails gebaut (Holy Hansen, Propain Trail) und andere modifiziert (Sunny Benny) oder mit Überbrückungen versehen (Gebiet um den Sunny Benny). Diese sind mit ein Teil vom Erfolgskonzept vom Vinschgau. Der DAV wehrt sich aber strikt gegen neue Wege, egal welcher Art. Wenn der DAV sich im Vinschgau durchgesetzt hätte, wäre dort nicht der MTB-Spot entstanden, der er jetzt ist. Dann wäre es touristisch dort im Sommer verdammt ruhig.



robzo schrieb:


> Reduzierung von Parkplätzen sowie Erhöhung der Parkgebühren im "Zustiegsgebiet" von Hotspots


Damit würdest du nichts erreichen, außer Frust. Die Leute würden dann halt falsch bzw. wild parken (was hier im Gebiet MB, TÖL auch passiert). Auch völlig überhöhte Parkgebühren werden hier akzeptiert (da gibt's wohl in GAP einige Stellen). Und sobald Falschparken billiger wird als der reguläre Parkplatz, hättest du nur noch Chaos.


----------



## mw.dd (22. Juni 2021)

robzo schrieb:


> Kein Biken an Sonntagen von 11 bis 16 Uhr auf ausgewiesenen Hauptwanderwegen/Premiumwanderwegen


Die freiwillige (und eigentlich völlig überflüssige) "Zertifizierung" eines Weges zur besseren Vermarktung soll zu einer Sperrung für Radfahrer führen? Auch darüber bitte nochmal nachdenken.


ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Diese sind mit ein Teil vom Erfolgskonzept vom Vinschgau.


Hm. Mit den Angeboten kann ich leben, mit den mittlerweile weitverbreiteten Verboten jedoch nicht.
So erfolgreich war das wohl doch nicht...


----------



## Deleted 283425 (22. Juni 2021)

Hier könnte man schon überlegen die Diskussion zu der Umfrage auszulagern?


----------



## Dahigez (22. Juni 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Glaubst du wirklich, dass es sich bei der Frage nach Eignung irgendwie auf einen technischen Zusammenhang zu aktuellen Bikes bezieht? Das kannst du als Spaziergänger leich tin einer Stunde feststellen. 20 Biker getroffen, keiner gestürzt, Thema erledigt.
> Die Eignung ist vorgschoben oder das Wort oder die Interpretation ist falsch.
> Die Frage geht eher in die Richtung: ist dieser Weg sinnvoll als Shared Trail nutzbar:
> 
> ...


Back to square one...

Nochmal, das Rad hat für die Eignung keine Relevanz, wie du ja auch richtig feststellst. Es hat aber für die persönliche Wahrnehmung eine Relevanz, was du als Rad kennst. Wenn du als Nicht-Mountainbiker bisher nur Damenrad gefahren bist, hast du vielleicht die Vorstellung, dass man auf den ganzen Wegen eh nicht radfahren kann und deshalb auch nicht sollte.

Du vermischt hier dauernd zwei Aspekte, die nichts miteinander zu tun haben und die ich auch nicht zueinander in Bezug gesetzt habe.

Zum Thema "Eignung":
@Sun on Tour hat irgendwo mal schön auseinander gesetzt, warum dieses "geeignet" überhaupt in der Bayr. Verfassung und daraus folgend im Naturschutzgesetz steht. Es ging den Erstellern dabei im Wesentlichen darum, eventuelle Forderungen von Wegenutzern hinsichtlich einer Nutzbarkeit abzuwehren, also lustigerweise genau das Gegenteil davon, was jetzt mit der "Eignung" versucht wird entgegen den Gesetzestexten durchzusetzen. Besser wäre es vielleicht gewesen, das "geeignet" wegzulassen, wie es anscheinend in einem Waldgesetz eines anderen Bundeslandes formuliert ist, das sich ansonsten am bayrischen Gesetzestext zu orientieren scheint. (Bei Bedarf den Nachbarthread "Rechtslage in Bayern" durchlesen!)

"Sinnvoll bzw. verantwortungsvoll nutzbar" und deshalb "einer Sperrung/Regelung bedürfend" sollte deshalb besser mit Kategorien wie "Naturschutz", "Gefahrenlage" o.ä. verhandelt werden, auf deren Grundlage sich ggfs. Sperrungen nachvollziehbar und auch auf Grundlage der bereits bestehenden Gesetze verhängen und umsetzen lassen.

Was mich allerdings wundert:
Wieso soll bei einem zu großen Nutzerdruck jetzt ausgerechnet das Radfahren eingeschränkt werden und nicht beispielsweise das Wandern? Was funktioniert und hinsichtlich Gefährdung dann auch wieder nachvollziehbar wäre, ist ggfs. ein Schrittempo als Tempolimit einzuführen, wenn zu viele Leute unterwegs sind. Ob es solch ein Aufkommen auf Wanderwegen gibt, dass dies notwendig wäre, sei mal dahingestellt, aber wenn dem so wäre, dann würde eine entsprechende Regelung Sinn machen und nebenbei auch den Nutzerdruck reduzieren, weil viele Biker dann den Weg wahrscheinlich meiden würden. Gleiches würde dann übrigens auch für Trailrunner gelten.


----------



## Tabletop84 (22. Juni 2021)

Alpen: Die Invasion der Biker schlägt Wanderer in die Flucht - WELT
					

Die Zeiten, in denen Wanderer in den Alpen vor Fahrzeugen sicher waren, sind vorbei. Längst haben Radler die Pfade erobert, E-Bikes schaffen selbst steilste Hänge. Handeln die Länder nicht bald, ist die Verdrängung der Fußgänger nicht zu stoppen.




					www.welt.de


----------



## delphi1507 (22. Juni 2021)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Alpen: Die Invasion der Biker schlägt Wanderer in die Flucht - WELT
> 
> 
> Die Zeiten, in denen Wanderer in den Alpen vor Fahrzeugen sicher waren, sind vorbei. Längst haben Radler die Pfade erobert, E-Bikes schaffen selbst steilste Hänge. Handeln die Länder nicht bald, ist die Verdrängung der Fußgänger nicht zu stoppen.
> ...


Wieder ein toller Hetzartikel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ExcelBiker (22. Juni 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Hm. Mit den Angeboten kann ich leben, mit den mittlerweile weitverbreiteten Verboten jedoch nicht.
> So erfolgreich war das wohl doch nicht...


Die Verbote, die du ansprichst, gehen mit auf auf den S***, weil gerade die für mich interessanten. Trotzdem sehe ich das Modell Vinschgau als Erfolgsmodell. Nicht unbedingt für mich persönlich, sondern für den 08/15 Biker und für den Tourismus dort. Stell dir vor, kein Holy Hansen, kein Propain-Trail, keine Shuttles, Tschilitrail und Sunny Benny gesperrt, die -zig anderen Wege, die jetzt ausgeschildert sind, weitgehend verboten ... dann wären die Hotels und Campingplätze verdammt leer.

Ein anderes Erfolgskonzept nennt sich "Graubünden", ein weiteres "Finale Ligure" (es gibt noch mehr unbekanntere ....). Gerade Graubünden schafft es perfekt, MTB und Wanderer unter einen Hut zu bringen. In allen erfolgreichen Gebieten war eine der treibenden Kräfte der Tourismus, und der DAV hat dort nichts zu melden. Das sollte zu denken geben - der Tourismus hier (TÖL, MB kann ich beurteilen) ist froh, wenn keine MTBler kommen, die sagen selbst, dass sie diese Art Gäste nicht brauchen und nicht wollen. Dazu kommt, dass sie nur auf Übernachtungen schauen, aber hier sind Tagesgäste der überwiegende Anteil.


----------



## homerjay (22. Juni 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> In allen erfolgreichen Gebieten war eine der treibenden Kräfte der Tourismus, und der DAV hat dort nichts zu melden. Das sollte zu denken geben - der Tourismus hier (TÖL, MB kann ich beurteilen) ist froh, wenn keine MTBler kommen, die sagen selbst, dass sie diese Art Gäste nicht brauchen und nicht wollen. Dazu kommt, dass sie nur auf Übernachtungen schauen, aber hier sind Tagesgäste der überwiegende Anteil.


Im Allgäu ist das genauso. Und solange sich daran nichts ändert, wird auch das DAV-Projekt scheitern.


----------



## Marshall6 (22. Juni 2021)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Alpen: Die Invasion der Biker schlägt Wanderer in die Flucht - WELT
> 
> 
> Die Zeiten, in denen Wanderer in den Alpen vor Fahrzeugen sicher waren, sind vorbei. Längst haben Radler die Pfade erobert, E-Bikes schaffen selbst steilste Hänge. Handeln die Länder nicht bald, ist die Verdrängung der Fußgänger nicht zu stoppen.
> ...


Gehört der Merkur zum gleichen Verlag?


----------



## Sun on Tour (22. Juni 2021)

Man kann sich auch fragen, wer solche tendenziösen Artikel schreibt ...









						Gerhard Fitzthum | ZEIT REISEN
					

Der promovierte Geisteswissenschaftler Dr. Gerhard Fitzthum verschrieb sich der »angewandten Philosophie« – als Reisejournalist und Wanderführer. Reisen




					zeitreisen.zeit.de
				



oder wer solche Artikel veröffentlicht, die mit Journalismus wenig zu tun haben ...


----------



## mw.dd (22. Juni 2021)

homerjay schrieb:


> Und solange sich daran nichts ändert, wird auch das DAV-Projekt scheitern.


Nach allem was ich darüber weiß ist das vielleicht auch gut so.


----------



## scratch_a (22. Juni 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Die Verbote, die du ansprichst, gehen mit auf auf den S***, weil gerade die für mich interessanten. Trotzdem sehe ich das Modell Vinschgau als Erfolgsmodell. Nicht unbedingt für mich persönlich, sondern für den 08/15 Biker und für den Tourismus dort. Stell dir vor, kein Holy Hansen, kein Propain-Trail, keine Shuttles, Tschilitrail und Sunny Benny gesperrt, die -zig anderen Wege, die jetzt ausgeschildert sind, weitgehend verboten ... dann wären die Hotels und Campingplätze verdammt leer.
> 
> Ein anderes Erfolgskonzept nennt sich "Graubünden", ein weiteres "Finale Ligure" (es gibt noch mehr unbekanntere ....). Gerade Graubünden schafft es perfekt, MTB und Wanderer unter einen Hut zu bringen. In allen erfolgreichen Gebieten war eine der treibenden Kräfte der Tourismus, und der DAV hat dort nichts zu melden. Das sollte zu denken geben - der Tourismus hier (TÖL, MB kann ich beurteilen) ist froh, wenn keine MTBler kommen, die sagen selbst, dass sie diese Art Gäste nicht brauchen und nicht wollen. Dazu kommt, dass sie nur auf Übernachtungen schauen, aber hier sind Tagesgäste der überwiegende Anteil.





Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Alpen: Die Invasion der Biker schlägt Wanderer in die Flucht - WELT
> 
> 
> Die Zeiten, in denen Wanderer in den Alpen vor Fahrzeugen sicher waren, sind vorbei. Längst haben Radler die Pfade erobert, E-Bikes schaffen selbst steilste Hänge. Handeln die Länder nicht bald, ist die Verdrängung der Fußgänger nicht zu stoppen.
> ...



Ja was denn nun? Die einen sagen, Graubünden schafft es perfekt, MTB und Wanderer unter einen Hut zu bekommen, ein anderer schreibt einen Artikel, dass Wanderer dort nicht mehr wandern brauchen 

Es muss anscheinend frustrierend sein, wenn man nur noch auf solchen Wegen wandern kann, auf denen viele MTB fahren (können). Das viele Wanderer selber mit Seilbahn hochfahren, weil sie es aus eigener Kraft nicht schaffen, egal.
Eine etwas ältere Dame aus der Schweiz hat das richtige vor 3 Jahren in Davos auf dem Weg vom Rinerhorn nach Sertig gesagt: "Wenn ich nicht von MTB gestört werden möchte, gibt es für uns Wanderer noch genug Alternativen, wo man alleine unterwegs ist und niemand mit Rad fährt." War ein äußerst nettes Gespräch. Aber solche Artikel würden in den Medien nicht so wirksam rüber kommen.


----------



## pib (23. Juni 2021)

Also ich sehe nie E-Biker an irgendwelchen Gipfelkreuzen jenseits der 1800er Marke. Die Konflikte zwischen E-Bikern und Spaziergängern entstehen eher auf den breiten Forstwegen Talauswärts. Da nämlich wo die Wanderer zu fünft nebeneinander laufen und die E-Bike Touristen von vorne und hinten kommen.

Auf den eigentlichen Wanderpfaden gibt es so gut wie keine Konflikte, da wir ja 50% der Strecke selbst zu Fußgängern werden und unsere Bikes schieben oder tragen. Und bergab im Schnitt langsamer unterwegs sind als die Wanderer. 

Konflikte entstehen da, wo viele Leute sind (egal welcher Fortbewegung). Problem ist eher der Boom der Wandersleute in Coronazeiten die in die Berge drängen.

Das ist meine ganz persönliche Erfahrung.


----------



## ExcelBiker (23. Juni 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Man kann sich auch fragen, wer solche tendenziösen Artikel schreibt ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... und schauen, wo der noch veröffentlicht. Zum Beispiel im DAV Panorama.


----------



## JensDey (23. Juni 2021)

pib schrieb:


> Auf den eigentlichen Wanderpfaden gibt es so gut wie keine Konflikte, da wir ja 50% der Strecke selbst zu Fußgängern werden und unsere Bikes schieben oder tragen. Und bergab im Schnitt langsamer unterwegs sind als die Wanderer.


Das mag bei dir so sein (wie hoch sind 1.800m ?!). In den Mittelgebirgen bis 600m sind die Shared Single Trails mit Konfliktpotential sind hier sehr viele. Und da ist dann permanent das Problem der deutlich Geschwindigkeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pib (23. Juni 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Das mag bei dir so sein (wie hoch sind 1.800m ?!). In den Mittelgebirgen bis 600m sind die Shared Single Trails mit Konfliktpotential sind hier sehr viele. Und da ist dann permanent das Problem der deutlich Geschwindigkeiten.



Jo. Ich bezog mich auf den verlinkten Weltartikel. Da ging es ja vornehmlich um die "Alpenländer".


----------



## homerjay (23. Juni 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Nach allem was ich darüber weiß ist das vielleicht auch gut so.


Wenn man mal davon absieht, das dass, ebenso wie das „Naturbiken“-Projekt der Allgäu GmbH, eine weitere gigantische Verschwendung von Steuergeldern wäre. Wenn auch noch das DAV-Projekt scheitert, dann hätte man insgesamt mehr als 1.000.000 € ausgegeben, ohne dass auch nur ansatzweise ein attraktives Angebot für Mountainbiker geschaffen worden wäre. 

Die aus anderen Töpfen hochsubventionierten Vertreter von Land-und Forstwirtschaft, die die Konflikte vielfach erst herbeigeredet haben, lachen sich doch dann auch noch erst recht ins Fäustchen.


----------



## Svenos (23. Juni 2021)

Spannend finde ich ja den Punkt, dass sich die Wanderer immer als das schwache Opfer der bösen Radfahrer sehen, die keine Rücksicht nehmen und viel zu schnell und viel zu eng überholen.
Fakt ist, dass viele der "Opfer" erst erst auf dem Parkplatz zum Fussgänger werden und zuvor sich aus Autofahrersicht über die Radfahrer auf den Strassen aufgeregt haben.


----------



## ufp (23. Juni 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Wieder ein toller Hetzartikel...


Es sind aber schon die ein oder anderen wahren Wahrnehmungen dabei.
Ua das die Wandersleut keine Ruhe vor den MTB/eMTB ev Reitern etc haben; da diese eben lauter sind. (Wobei es natürlich auch laute Wandersleute bzw schreiende Kinder gibt...).

Oder das sie sich (er-)schrecken, auf Grund der Geschwindigkeit oder des zu knappen Abstandes.

Das natürlich "die Wanderer" die Umwelt zuerst zerstört und "besiedelt" haben, sollte natürlich auch (mal wieder) erwähnt werden (Forststraßen, Zubringer, Übernachtungshütten, Freßbuden, Materialseilbahnen, Parkplätze [oben und unten], WC usw).

Es stellt sich halt auch die Frage, ob die Wanderer, nur weil sie zuerst da waren, dass alleinige Betretungsrecht haben sollen, oder nicht? Oder ob es nicht ein Miteinander sein muss, wie im Straßenverkehr (also KFZ, Radfahrer, Elektrofahrräder, Fußgeher etc), oder in Wohngegenden (Durchmischung).


----------



## robzo (23. Juni 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Man kann sich auch fragen, wer solche tendenziösen Artikel schreibt ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich weiß, ich mache mich weiter unbeliebt. 
Aber was ist an diesem Artikel nun tatsächlich und objektiv auszusetzen? 
Die Schuldzuweisung bzgl. Erosion an die MTBer evtl. 
Aber sonst? Es ist eine Zustandsbeschreibung, die in weiten Teilen ihre Berechtigung hat.

Der Autor macht relativ deutlich klar, dass es das Problem des Nutzungsdrucks zu Zeiten der "nur Bio-Biker" nicht gab und erst durch den Pedelec-Boom entstanden ist. Des weiteren schreibt er, dass es nun Regelungen zum verträglichen Miteinander braucht. Er spricht nicht von Verboten o.ä. sondern von Lösungen.

Und was das Thema "Journalismus" anbelangt: 
Ja, das ist sauberer Journalismus, weil dieser Artikel ganz eindeutig oben darüber stehend mit "*Meinung*" gekennzeichnet ist.






Auch hier fände ich es hilfreicher, statt wie ein Igel die Stacheln hochzustellen und den gefühlten (aber nicht explizit genannten) "Angriff auf die MTBer" zu beklagen, die angesprochene Problematik ernst zu nehmen und Lösungsvorschläge zu machen.

Und, passend zum Thread-Titel, kann hier doch wunderbar die Rolle des DAV, als selbsternannter Anwalt der Berge, hinterfragt und diskutiert werden.


----------



## pib (23. Juni 2021)

Fakt ist, das Fahrrad wird sich nicht mehr aus den Bergen und Wäldern verdrängen lassen. Verbote werden nix bringen, da nicht durchsetzbar. Verbote fossieren das Gegeneinander und werden zum Nachteil der Wanderer sein, weil die Biker trotzdem ihren Sport ausüben werden (siehe BW mit 2 Meter Regel oder AT). Politik und Tourisverbände in D verschlafen hier seit Jahren den stetig steigenden Bedarf an legalen Strecken. Überall Verbote aber keine Angebote für den MTB Nachwuchs. Würden mal ein paar anständige Bikeparks gebaut, da wo eh schon Skigebiete sind, würde das nochmal den Druck von den "normalen" Wanderwegen nehmen und das illegale "buddeln" würde auch zurück gehen. Weiterhin muss man konsequent auf das Konzept shared Trails (mein Wunschdenken) setzen, für die die nicht in den Park wollen. In der Fläche gesehen käme es dann zu keinen Konflikten mehr. Verläuft sich doch dann alles. Ist genug Platz für alle da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ExcelBiker (23. Juni 2021)

robzo schrieb:


> Ich weiß, ich mache mich weiter unbeliebt.
> Aber was ist an diesem Artikel nun tatsächlich und objektiv auszusetzen?
> Die Schuldzuweisung bzgl. Erosion an die MTBer evtl.
> Aber sonst? Es ist eine Zustandsbeschreibung, die in weiten Teilen ihre Berechtigung hat.
> ...


Ehrlich gesagt frage ich mich momentan, was du gegessen hast ...

Der Artikel ist so dermaßen voller Fehler, dass man mehr Platz brauchen würde die alle aufzuzählen, als der Artikel selbst Platz benötigt hat.

Das Problem mit dem Nutzungsdruck hat es bereits Anfang der 90er Jahre vom letzten Jahrtausend gegeben. Wenn du willst, hole ich gerne die entsprechenden Artikel aus der BIKE von damals raus. Das gleiche gilt für Erosion und Wegezerstörung. Die Regeln, die er unbedingt will, gibt es bereits, nennen sich "Shared Trails", "Trail Tolerance" und "DIMB Trail Rules". Nur gibt es zu viele Gegenden/Gemeinden/Länder, die diese um alles in der Welt verhindern wollen.

Und nein, das ist kein sauberer Journalismus, auch wenn es als "Meinung" gekennzeichnet ist. Auch eine Meinung muss bei den Fakten bleiben, mit belegbaren Aussagen, um in einem "Qualitätsmedium" bestehen zu können.

Weil hier die Frage aufgekommen ist, ob WELT und MERKUR eine Verbindung haben: Meine schnelle Recherche auf Wikipedia meint, es gibt keine Verbindung. Was aber raus gekomen ist: Die WELT hat vor ein paar Jahren mal Ärger bekommen, weil sie eine ganze Zeitung voller VW-Lobhudelei gemacht hat, ohne das von vorne bis hinten als Werbung zu deklarieren.


----------



## robzo (23. Juni 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt frage ich mich momentan, was du gegessen hast ...
> 
> Der Artikel ist so dermaßen voller Fehler, dass man mehr Platz brauchen würde die alle aufzuzählen, als der Artikel selbst Platz benötigt hat.
> 
> ...


Ich habe heute noch gar nix gegessen - und auch nix geraucht - ich sehe aber trotzdem nichts, was ein Verbot von MTBs fordert.

Welche Fakten stimmen denn nicht (mal abgesehen von der Erosions-Thematik)? 
Auch der Nutzungsdruck 2020/21 dürfte eine Potenz des in 1990 beklagten Zustands sein.

Ich habe dies zur Kenntnis genommen (Zitate aus dem Artikel):


_Längst haben Radler die Pfade erobert, E-Bikes schaffen selbst steilste Hänge.
_
_Denn längst sind die klassischen Wanderpfade auch von Mountainbikern entdeckt worden, weil die spannender und steiler sind als ausgeschilderte Radwege.
_
_Was dazu führt, dass es zunehmend eng wird auf alpinen Wanderpfaden – und gefährlicher, zumindest für die Fußgänger.
_
_Es wäre an der Zeit, dass die Alpenländer hier eine funktionierende Lösung erarbeiten, denn sonst ist die Verdrängung der Wanderer nicht mehr zu stoppen.
_
_Die Tourismusdirektoren und Bergsportverbände glauben, den Konflikt durch das Appellieren an gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme zu lösen und durch die Ausweisung von Wegen als „Shared Trails“,
_
_In Wirklichkeit hat also stets der Schnellere Vorrang – und der Wanderer muss immer wieder ausweichen.
_
_Es ist so gut wie unmöglich, einen Fußgänger nicht zu erschrecken, wenn man ihn plötzlich von hinten überholt – egal ob der Radler klingelt, „Entschuldigung“ ruft oder wortlos vorbeirollt.
_
_In den Alpen war das Problem bis vor einigen Jahren noch zu vernachlässigen. Die Topografie hatte die meisten Radler abgeschreckt. Doch die Zeiten, da sich nur vereinzelte Radsportler die Hänge hinaufquälten, sind vorbei.
_
_„Um eine Szene anzuziehen, für die die Alpen nur noch Spiel- und Sportplatz sind, wird der Bewegungsspielraum für die stille Erholung immer weiter eingeschränkt“, warnt Pius App.
_
_Was wir bisher im Winter durch die Seilbahnen hätten, werde durch das E-Bike flächendeckend:
_
_„Das E-Mountainbiken wird weiter stark zunehmen und zu nicht mehr lösbaren Problemen führen, wenn die Verantwortlichen in den Alpenstaaten jetzt nicht handeln.“…Das setzt ein Umdenken in der Fremdenverkehrsbranche voraus,_
...und ich wüsste nun nicht, was daran falsche Faktenlage ist.

Richtig ist dagegen sein Vorwurf, dass der DAV und die Tourismusverbände sich der Problemlösung nur halbherzig annehmen.


----------



## freetourer (23. Juni 2021)

robzo schrieb:


> Ich habe heute noch gar nix gegessen - und auch nix geraucht - ich sehe aber trotzdem nichts, was ein Verbot von MTBs fordert.
> 
> Welche Fakten stimmen denn nicht (mal abgesehen von der Erosions-Thematik)?
> Auch der Nutzungsdruck 2020/21 dürfte eine Potenz des in 1990 beklagten Zustands sein.
> ...



Deine hartnäckige selektive Wahrnehmung und kognitiven Verzerrungen hier in dem Thread sind schon fast pathologisch.

Wenn ich wie Du permanent so viel Gegenwind in einem Thema seit Tagen bekommen würde würde ich vielleicht mal meinen eigenen Standpunkt hinterfragen.

Das hat übrigens überhaupt nichts mit "unbeliebt machen" zu tun - aber diese Unfähigkeit der Seblstreflexion und permanente Wiederholung von falschen Behautpungen disqualifizieren Dich auf lange Sicht als ernstzunehmenden Diskussionspartner.


----------



## JensDey (23. Juni 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Der Artikel ist so dermaßen voller Fehler, dass man mehr Platz brauchen würde die alle aufzuzählen, als der Artikel selbst Platz benötigt hat.


Leg los. Meine Geduld und Aufmerksamkeit hast du.


ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Und nein, das ist kein sauberer Journalismus, auch wenn es als "Meinung" gekennzeichnet ist. Auch eine Meinung muss bei den Fakten bleiben, mit belegbaren Aussagen, um in einem "Qualitätsmedium" bestehen zu können.


Das meiste passt durchaus.
Thema Zerstörung mag tendenziös klingen und wirken, aber wenn es bestimmte zwei, drei typische Belege gibt und darauf verwiesen wird ist das nicht magelnde Qualität.

Es gibt zwei Kernpunkte in dieser Meinung, die wirklich beachtenswert sind. 
1. Wer vor dem Alltagsverkehr und Hektik fliehen möchte, wird bei mehrfachem überholtwerden nicht da ankommen, wo er hin wollte.
Dieser Nutzungsdruck wird ganz sicherlch auch durch Massen neuer Wanderer hervorgerufen. Das unterscheidliche Tempo zwischen MTB und Wanderer bleibt aber ein schwieriger Punkt
2. Die Umwandlung des Sommers in den Winterskitourismus durch e-mtb verändert die Welt des Wanderers.

Was fehlt und das könnte die Lösung sein: dies passiert ja nicht überall und man muss ggf neue Nischenbereiche suchen.
Zudem ist der Tourismus und die Industrie noch mehr Schuld, als der (e)Mountainbiker. Denn die wollen ja diese Form des "lauten" und schnellen Tourismus.


----------



## JensDey (23. Juni 2021)

freetourer schrieb:


> Deine hartnäckige selektive Wahrnehmung und kognitiven Verzerrungen hier in dem Thread sind schon fast pathologisch.
> 
> Wenn ich wie Du permanent so viel Gegenwind in einem Thema seit Tagen bekommen würde würde ich vielleicht mal meinen eigenen Standpunkt hinterfragen.
> 
> Das hat übrigens überhaupt nichts mit "unbeliebt machen" zu tun - aber diese Unfähigkeit der Seblstreflexion und permanente Wiederholung von falschen Behautpungen disqualifizieren Dich auf lange Sicht als ernstzunehmenden Diskussionspartner.


Sehe ich überhaupt nicht. Eher magelnde Fähigkeiten einbisschen über die eigene Lenkerbreite hinauszublicken.


----------



## robzo (23. Juni 2021)

freetourer schrieb:


> Wenn ich wie Du permanent so viel Gegenwind in einem Thema seit Tagen bekommen würde würde ich vielleicht mal meinen eigenen Standpunkt hinterfragen.
> 
> Das hat übrigens überhaupt nichts mit "unbeliebt machen" zu tun - aber diese Unfähigkeit der Seblstreflexion und permanente Wiederholung von falschen Behautpungen disqualifizieren Dich auf lange Sicht als ernstzunehmenden Diskussionspartner.


Gegenwind schreckt mich nicht, keine Sorge.

Das mit der Selbstreflexion ist allerdings interessant, weil genau dies der Grund ist, warum ich meinen Standpunkt hier zum Besten gebe.
Ich mache mir nämlich über mich und meine Wirkung, in meiner Rolle als Mountainbiker (auf meist unerlaubten Wegen) sowie in meiner Rolle als Wanderer Gedanken und setze mich mit dieser Wirkung auseinander. Ebenso, wie mit Äußerungen anderer Menschen in dieser Thematik.

Eher fehlt mir diese Selbstreflexion bei vielen anderen die hier posten. Außer "alles falsch/Lüge/Behauptungen" kommt nämlich nicht ein Millimeter Zugeständnis in Richtung anderer zurück.

Aber Du kannst Dich entspannen, ich habe tatsächlich keine Lust mehr, mich in diesem Thread weiter auszulassen.
Ich freue mich jetzt auf die, ab morgen, 4 Tage im Allgäu, in denen ich das Betretungsrecht nutzen und legal biken, Spaß haben und hoffentlich Konflikte vermeiden werde.


----------



## freetourer (23. Juni 2021)

robzo schrieb:


> Gegenwind schreckt mich nicht, keine Sorge.
> 
> Das mit der Selbstreflexion ist allerdings interessant, weil genau dies der Grund ist, warum ich meinen Standpunkt hier zum Besten gebe.
> Ich mache mir nämlich über mich und meine Wirkung, in meiner Rolle als Mountainbiker (auf meist unerlaubten Wegen) sowie in meiner Rolle als Wanderer Gedanken und setze mich mit dieser Wirkung auseinander. Ebenso, wie mit Äußerungen anderer Menschen in dieser Thematik.
> ...



Ich weiß gar nicht woher Du meinst zu wissen ich sei unentspannt? - Das Gegenteil ist der Fall.

Und Deine Einschätzung über meinen Zustand ist genauso falsch wie Deine Einschätzung alá 


robzo schrieb:


> Eher fehlt mir diese Selbstreflexion bei vielen anderen die hier posten. Außer "alles falsch/Lüge/Behauptungen" kommt nämlich nicht ein Millimeter Zugeständnis in Richtung anderer zurück.


----------



## ExcelBiker (23. Juni 2021)

Gut, dann schreibe ich mal meine Meinung zu den Zitaten:

_Längst haben Radler die Pfade erobert, E-Bikes schaffen selbst steilste Hänge. _Nein, gerade die E-MTBs schaffen nicht die steilsten Hänge, weil die keiner hochtragen will. Siehe BBS.
_Denn längst sind die klassischen Wanderpfade auch von Mountainbikern entdeckt worden, weil die spannender und steiler sind als ausgeschilderte Radwege. _Stimmt ausnahmsweise.
_Was dazu führt, dass es zunehmend eng wird auf alpinen Wanderpfaden – und gefährlicher, zumindest für die Fußgänger. _Nein, die Gefährdung kommt nicht automatisch durch die Radfahrer, wie es der Autor suggeriert, sondern durch unangepasste Fahrweise. Und nach meiner Erfahrung sind die mit unagepasster Fahrweise eine sehr kleine Minderheit. Richtig ist, dass sich ein unbedarfter Wanderer leichter gefährdet fühlt, aber es de facto nicht ist.
_Es wäre an der Zeit, dass die Alpenländer hier eine funktionierende Lösung erarbeiten, denn sonst ist die Verdrängung der Wanderer nicht mehr zu stoppen. _Ich glaube nicht, dass sich die Wanderer pauschal aus allen Bereichen verdrängen lassen. Solche "Pauschal-Rundumschläge" ohne belastbare Fakten machen mich immer vorsichtig, ob das überhaupt annähernd sinnvoll ist. Mit diesem Argument hätten Autos inzwischen alle Fahrräder und Fußgänger von den Straßen verdrängt.
_Die Tourismusdirektoren und Bergsportverbände glauben, den Konflikt durch das Appellieren an gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme zu lösen und durch die Ausweisung von Wegen als „Shared Trails“, _Die Gegenden, wo das praktiziert wird, zeigen, dass es funktioniert. Hab ich selbst erlebt.
_In Wirklichkeit hat also stets der Schnellere Vorrang – und der Wanderer muss immer wieder ausweichen. _Nein, auch eine völlig falsche pauschalisierende Behauptung. Es ist z.B. in Bayern sogar gesetzlich geregelt, dass Fußgänger Vorrang haben: "Den Fußgängern gebührt der Vorrang." (BayNatSchG §28 Satz 2)_. _Auch hier kann man ganz klar feststellen: Wenn Wanderer immer ausweichen muss, fährt der MTBler falsch. Auch hier ist meine Erfahrung so, dass die ganz große Mehrheit der MTBler sich ordentlcih verhalten.
_Es ist so gut wie unmöglich, einen Fußgänger nicht zu erschrecken, wenn man ihn plötzlich von hinten überholt – egal ob der Radler klingelt, „Entschuldigung“ ruft oder wortlos vorbeirollt. _Das ist tatsächlich schwierig - aber lösbar. Wichtig ist auch hier eine angepasste Geschwindigkeit, bis hin zum Stehenbleiben.
_In den Alpen war das Problem bis vor einigen Jahren noch zu vernachlässigen. Die Topografie hatte die meisten Radler abgeschreckt. Doch die Zeiten, da sich nur vereinzelte Radsportler die Hänge hinaufquälten, sind vorbei. _Es ist nicht unbedingt die abschreckende Topografie, auch 1990 haben sich viele Biker in den Alpen getummelt. Aber halt nicht annähernd so viele wie damals. "... hinaufquälten ...":  Das ist kein sachlicher Journalismus, sodern eine unsachliche, einseitige Sichtweise.
_„Um eine Szene anzuziehen, für die die Alpen nur noch Spiel- und Sportplatz sind, wird der Bewegungsspielraum für die stille Erholung immer weiter eingeschränkt“, warnt Pius App._ Nein, weil der Rummelplatz überwiegend in den sowieso vorhandenen Skigebieten entsteht und dann "Bikepark" heißt. Auch hier wird suggeriert, dass alle MTBler laut sind, die Natur missachten und keine Erholung ermöglichen. Das ist ganz einfach falsch. Wie viele fahren im Bikepark, und wie viele leise und rücksichtsvoll auf Forststraßen und Wanderwegen?
_Was wir bisher im Winter durch die Seilbahnen hätten, werde durch das E-Bike flächendeckend: _Nein, weil die E-Biker häufig andere Ziele haben als die Seilbahnbenutzer. Winder+Skifahren ist vergleichbar mit Sommer+Bikepark. Bitte hier (wie gerade im Abschnitt darüber) mal die zahlenmäßge Verteilung der MTBler ansehen.
_„Das E-Mountainbiken wird weiter stark zunehmen und zu nicht mehr lösbaren Problemen führen, wenn die Verantwortlichen in den Alpenstaaten jetzt nicht handeln.“…Das setzt ein Umdenken in der Fremdenverkehrsbranche voraus, _Warum geht der überhaupt so gegen die E-Biker los? Warum nicht gegen die Freerider, die Bikeparkfahrer, die BBSer? Warum sind die Probleme dann "nicht mehr lösbar"? Was bitte wäre ein "nicht mehr lösbares" Problem? Bisher wurden alle Probleme in den Alpen gelöst, wenn auch häufig nicht gerade glücklich und zur Zufriedenheit von allen. Warum soll ausgerechnet das E-Bike das nicht mehr ermöglichen? Umdenken, ja, das brauchen wir, aber nicht nur in der Fremdenverkehrsbranche.
Der Artikel ist halt nicht nur kontra MTB, sondern auch einseitig kontra E-MTB. Der Autor scheint mit der Motorisierung der Bikes ein Problem zu haben. (Anmerkung: Ich mag die Dinger auch nicht. Sie sind aber rechtlich ein Fahrrad und werden entsprechend behandelt.) Dass er persönlich so was ablehnt, finde ich in Ordnung, aber die unsachliche Auseinandersetzung damit disqualifiziert ihn für mich aus Journalist. Auch seine sehr einseitige Haltung, alles den E-MTBs in die Schuhe zu schieben, zeigt für mich, dass er vieles der MTB-Szene überhaupt nicht kennt. Also kann er auch nicht wiklich darüber urteilen.


----------



## JensDey (23. Juni 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Gut, dann schreibe ich mal meine Meinung zu den Zitaten:
> 
> _Längst haben Radler die Pfade erobert, E-Bikes schaffen selbst steilste Hänge. _Nein, gerade die E-MTBs schaffen nicht die steilsten Hänge, weil die keiner hochtragen will. Siehe BBS.


Sie schaffen in Massen sehr steile Hänge, die sonst einer fitten qualbereiten Elite vorbehalten waren.


ExcelBiker schrieb:


> _Was dazu führt, dass es zunehmend eng wird auf alpinen Wanderpfaden – und gefährlicher, zumindest für die Fußgänger. _Nein, die Gefährdung kommt nicht automatisch durch die Radfahrer, wie es der Autor suggeriert, sondern durch unangepasste Fahrweise. Und nach meiner Erfahrung sind die mit unagepasster Fahrweise eine sehr kleine Minderheit. Richtig ist, dass sich ein unbedarfter Wanderer leichter gefährdet fühlt, aber es de facto nicht ist.


Da stimme ich dir zu. Ohne MTB wäre für beide die Gefahr geringer. Es ist eine einseitige Meinung mit einem sehr einseitigen Lösungsansatz. Ist das dann schlechter Journalismus, wenn es eine Meinung ist.
Derjenige von, der einen entsprechenden Kanal zur Verfügung hat, kann gerne seine eigene einseitige Meinung veröffentlichen. Einfach jede 2. Posts hier zusammenfassen!


ExcelBiker schrieb:


> _Es wäre an der Zeit, dass die Alpenländer hier eine funktionierende Lösung erarbeiten, denn sonst ist die Verdrängung der Wanderer nicht mehr zu stoppen. _Ich glaube nicht, dass sich die Wanderer pauschal aus allen Bereichen verdrängen lassen. Solche "Pauschal-Rundumschläge" ohne belastbare Fakten machen mich immer vorsichtig, ob das überhaupt annähernd sinnvoll ist. Mit diesem Argument hätten Autos inzwischen alle Fahrräder und Fußgänger von den Straßen verdrängt.


Die belastbaren Fakten ergeben sich aus der Logik, dass der Wanderer der fernab von Stress, Lärm und Hektik seine Erholung sucht, sie nicht mehr dort findet, wo er sie die letzten 50y gefunden hat.
Er muss die Alpen nicht verlassen, aber umplanen. ~Verdrängung aus angestammtem Habitat


ExcelBiker schrieb:


> _Die Tourismusdirektoren und Bergsportverbände glauben, den Konflikt durch das Appellieren an gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme zu lösen und durch die Ausweisung von Wegen als „Shared Trails“, _Die Gegenden, wo das praktiziert wird, zeigen, dass es funktioniert. Hab ich selbst erlebt.


Ggf hat er etwas anderes erlebt.


ExcelBiker schrieb:


> _In Wirklichkeit hat also stets der Schnellere Vorrang – und der Wanderer muss immer wieder ausweichen. _Nein, auch eine völlig falsche pauschalisierende Behauptung. Es ist z.B. in Bayern sogar gesetzlich geregelt, dass Fußgänger Vorrang haben: "Den Fußgängern gebührt der Vorrang." (BayNatSchG §28 Satz 2)_. _Auch hier kann man ganz klar feststellen: Wenn Wanderer immer ausweichen muss, fährt der MTBler falsch. Auch hier ist meine Erfahrung so, dass die ganz große Mehrheit der MTBler sich ordentlcih verhalten.


Theorie vs Reality
Manche Biker beanspruchen deutlich den Vorrang. Aber hier bin ich bei dir: tendeziös.


ExcelBiker schrieb:


> _Es ist so gut wie unmöglich, einen Fußgänger nicht zu erschrecken, wenn man ihn plötzlich von hinten überholt – egal ob der Radler klingelt, „Entschuldigung“ ruft oder wortlos vorbeirollt. _Das ist tatsächlich schwierig - aber lösbar. Wichtig ist auch hier eine angepasste Geschwindigkeit, bis hin zum Stehenbleiben.


Nicht lösbar. Es ist das Problem der Masse mit unterschiedlichen Geschwindigkeiten. Viele Wanderer mit der gleichen Geschwindigkeit verursachen das Problem nicht oder weniger in der gleichen Marschrichtung.
Ist aber sicherlich auch viel ein negativ behaftetes gefühl gegenüber den Mountainbikern


ExcelBiker schrieb:


> _In den Alpen war das Problem bis vor einigen Jahren noch zu vernachlässigen. Die Topografie hatte die meisten Radler abgeschreckt. Doch die Zeiten, da sich nur vereinzelte Radsportler die Hänge hinaufquälten, sind vorbei. _Es ist nicht unbedingt die abschreckende Topografie, auch 1990 haben sich viele Biker in den Alpen getummelt. Aber halt nicht annähernd so viele wie damals. "... hinaufquälten ...":  Das ist kein sachlicher Journalismus, sodern eine unsachliche, einseitige Sichtweise.


Er schreibt die meisten und das ist Realität. Vieles in den Alpen war in den 90ern wahren Helden vorbehalten. kletterfähige Abfahrts-MTB haben die Erreichbarkeit für viele ab den 00ern erhöht, explosionsartig dann ab e-mtb


ExcelBiker schrieb:


> _„Um eine Szene anzuziehen, für die die Alpen nur noch Spiel- und Sportplatz sind, wird der Bewegungsspielraum für die stille Erholung immer weiter eingeschränkt“, warnt Pius App._ Nein, weil der Rummelplatz überwiegend in den sowieso vorhandenen Skigebieten entsteht und dann "Bikepark" heißt. Auch hier wird suggeriert, dass alle MTBler laut sind, die Natur missachten und keine Erholung ermöglichen. Das ist ganz einfach falsch. Wie viele fahren im Bikepark, und wie viele leise und rücksichtsvoll auf Forststraßen und Wanderwegen?


Aussage gegen Aussage. e-mtb kann das überall hintragen.


ExcelBiker schrieb:


> _Was wir bisher im Winter durch die Seilbahnen hätten, werde durch das E-Bike flächendeckend: _Nein, weil die E-Biker häufig andere Ziele haben als die Seilbahnbenutzer. Winder+Skifahren ist vergleichbar mit Sommer+Bikepark. Bitte hier (wie gerade im Abschnitt darüber) mal die zahlenmäßge Verteilung der MTBler ansehen.


Gerade die Unabhängigkeit von den Seilbahnen ist oder kann das Problem sein.


ExcelBiker schrieb:


> _„Das E-Mountainbiken wird weiter stark zunehmen und zu nicht mehr lösbaren Problemen führen, wenn die Verantwortlichen in den Alpenstaaten jetzt nicht handeln.“…Das setzt ein Umdenken in der Fremdenverkehrsbranche voraus, _Warum geht der überhaupt so gegen die E-Biker los? Warum nicht gegen die Freerider, die Bikeparkfahrer, die BBSer? Warum sind die Probleme dann "nicht mehr lösbar"? Was bitte wäre ein "nicht mehr lösbares" Problem? Bisher wurden alle Probleme in den Alpen gelöst, wenn auch häufig nicht gerade glücklich und zur Zufriedenheit von allen. Warum soll ausgerechnet das E-Bike das nicht mehr ermöglichen? Umdenken, ja, das brauchen wir, aber nicht nur in der Fremdenverkehrsbranche.


Weil der Bikepark für ihn nicht das Problem ist. Da wollen er und Gleichgesinnte ja gar nicht wandern Erholung finden.

Am Ende gibt es sicherlich Lösungen. Die werden hier nicht bedacht oder erwähnt. Es ist eine eindeutig problem- und nicht lösungsorientierte Sichtweise. Damit ist er bei den deutlich über 50% aller Menschen, die immer so denken.

 herzlichen Dank, dass du dir die Mühe gemacht hast. Meine Antwort war einfacher, glaube ich. 🍻


----------



## delphi1507 (23. Juni 2021)

robzo schrieb:


> _Was dazu führt, dass es zunehmend eng wird auf alpinen Wanderpfaden – und gefährlicher, zumindest für die Fußgänger._


Gefahr ist Blödsinn, zumindest bei mir ist kein Wanderer gefährdet! Und dieses Verhalten erwarte ich auch von allen anderen Bikern! 



robzo schrieb:


> _Es wäre an der Zeit, dass die Alpenländer hier eine funktionierende Lösung erarbeiten, denn sonst ist die Verdrängung der Wanderer nicht mehr zu stoppen._



_es wird niemand verdrängt! Ganz im Gegenteil wandern boomt wie nie zuvor! 
_


robzo schrieb:


> _Die Tourismusdirektoren und Bergsportverbände glauben, den Konflikt durch das Appellieren an gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme zu lösen und durch die Ausweisung von Wegen als „Shared Trails“,_



_Siehe Thread Thema!  DAV will auch die mtb'ler weg haben..._


robzo schrieb:


> _In Wirklichkeit hat also stets der Schnellere Vorrang – und der Wanderer muss immer wieder ausweichen._



_nein muss er nicht, aber an geeigneter Stelle die Biker passieren lassen, ist ein Teil der gegenseitigen Rücksicht, die einfach gelebt werden sollte!
_


robzo schrieb:


> _Es ist so gut wie unmöglich, einen Fußgänger nicht zu erschrecken, wenn man ihn plötzlich von hinten überholt – egal ob der Radler klingelt, „Entschuldigung“ ruft oder wortlos vorbeirollt._



_so ein Schmarn!  Wenn die nicht gerade Knöpfe in den Ohren haben, erschreckt sich bei vernünftiger Annäherung niemand! 
_


robzo schrieb:


> _In den Alpen war das Problem bis vor einigen Jahren noch zu vernachlässigen. Die Topografie hatte die meisten Radler abgeschreckt. Doch die Zeiten, da sich nur vereinzelte Radsportler die Hänge hinaufquälten, sind vorbei._



Ist leider ein Ergebniss der Motoren...




robzo schrieb:


> _„Um eine Szene anzuziehen, für die die Alpen nur noch Spiel- und Sportplatz sind, wird der Bewegungsspielraum für die stille Erholung immer weiter eingeschränkt“, warnt Pius App._



_auch Quatsch.... Man will den Tourismus, und gerade die viel bewanderten Wege sind in keinster Weise stiller Erholung zugewandt...


Was wir bisher im Winter durch die Seilbahnen hätten, werde durch das E-Bike flächendeckend:

ja ist eines der Probleme Leistungsbegrenzung auf 50Watt und wir hätten wieder Ruhe..._



robzo schrieb:


> _„Das E-Mountainbiken wird weiter stark zunehmen und zu nicht mehr lösbaren Problemen führen, wenn die Verantwortlichen in den Alpenstaaten jetzt nicht handeln.“…Das setzt ein Umdenken in der Fremdenverkehrsbranche voraus,_



_doch das Problem  ließe sich ganz einfach lösen...
_


robzo schrieb:


> ...und ich wüsste nun nicht, was daran falsche Faktenlage ist.



S.o.


robzo schrieb:


> Richtig ist dagegen sein Vorwurf, dass der DAV und die Tourismusverbände sich der Problemlösung nur halbherzig annehmen.


Nein sie wollen nichts lösen! Sie wollen nur aussperren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (23. Juni 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Leg los. Meine Geduld und Aufmerksamkeit hast du.
> 
> Das meiste passt durchaus.
> Thema Zerstörung mag tendenziös klingen und wirken, aber wenn es bestimmte zwei, drei typische Belege gibt und darauf verwiesen wird ist das nicht magelnde Qualität.
> ...


Mich nerfen  als Wanderer der die Ruhe sucht viel mehr die anderen lautstark durch den Wald Blöckenden Wanderer! Ein vernünftiges Tempo kannst auch nicht gehen, wegen jenem die meinen mit Flipflops oder Schläuchen unterwegs sein zu müssen...


----------



## Dahigez (23. Juni 2021)

Zum Thema "schlechter Journalismus":
Ja, der Artikel des Herrn Fitzthum ist schlechter Journalismus, weil er eine verzerrte Realität zeichnet. Er kann ja gerne eine Meinung haben, selbst wenn diese nicht nachvollziehbar ist, aber sie muss auf einer zumindest halbwegs korrekt gezeichneten Realität als Ausgangsbasis fußen. Das Problem ist also nicht seine Meinung, sondern das, was er als Basis seiner Meinung darstellt, und das ist sicherlich nicht korrekt dargestellt.

Bei der Gelegenheit würde ich @robzo und @JensDey gerne fragen, ob sie regelmäßig in den Alpen unterwegs sind? Scheint mir nämlich nicht so zu sein. Deshalb finde ich es auch einigermaßen seltsam, dass sie anderen hier eine unreflektierte oder gar verzerrte Wahrnehmung vorwerfen, die anscheinend deutlich öfters in den Alpen unterwegs sind.

Ich würde zustimmen, dass der stetig zunehmende Nutzungsdruck in den Alpen Probleme verursacht. Dafür sollte man auch Lösungen suchen. Das Problem ist aber mitnichten ein exklusiv durch (E-)Biker verursachtes.

Hier liegt auch der Kern der verzerrten Beschreibung des Herrn Fitzthum. Es ist nämlich keinesfalls so, dass die Alpen allgemein überrannt werden. Es ist auch keinesfalls so, dass die E-Biker überall hin vordringen. Es ist vielmehr so, dass die Gegenden bzw. Wege, Routen etc., die bisher schon einen hohen Nutzungsdruck hatten, jetzt noch einen höheren haben. Das sind insbesondere die einfach zugänglichen Bereiche in den und um die Hotspots.

Meine persönliche Erfahrung bezieht sich auf Chiemgau und Mangfallgebirge. Wenn ich hier in eine Karte schaue, dann sind garantiert mehr als die Hälfte aller Wanderwege (also echte Wege, nicht Forstautobahnen, und in den echten Bergen, nicht in den Vorhügeln) derart, dass dort niemand mit dem Bike unterwegs ist, weil die ganz einfach zu verblockt, steil oder sonstwas sind. Dann gibt es einige Wege, die werden von wenigen genutzt, die das können, das sind aber selten E-Biker, weil man dazu das Rad meist eine Weile schleppen muss. Und dann gibt es einige Wege, die sind leicht zugänglich und vergleichsweise leicht zu fahren, und da gibt es vielleicht tatsächlich ein Problem mit Nutzungsdruck zu Hauptzeiten wie an schönen WEs, was aber hauptsächlich daran liegt, dass es von diesen Wegen gar nicht soviele gibt. Dagegen gibt es etliche Wege, wo man eigentlich immer allein unterwegs ist, auch und gerade als Fußgänger.

Insofern ist die Darstellung, dass Wanderer aus den Alpen vertrieben werden oder man keine Bergeinsamkeit mehr erleben kann, einfach kompletter Blödsinn. Was richtig ist: Wenn ich zum Spitzingsee fahre und zur Firstalm gehe, werde ich keine Bergeinsamkeit erleben. Dass Tourismusverbände gerade aus den Hotspots gerne mit dieser Bergeinsamkeit werben, ist natürlich so und ist einfach irreführend. Wenn ich dem glaube und dann enttäuscht bin, dass ich die Realität anders vorfinde, bin ich aber selbst schuld. Soviel Realismus sollte schon sein.


----------



## Sun on Tour (23. Juni 2021)

Dahigez schrieb:


> Wenn ich zum Spitzingsee fahre und zur Firstalm gehe...


... und die anderen stehen morgens eine Stunde vor Garmisch im Stau und wundern sich dann, dass sie nicht alleine auf dem Berg sind ...


----------



## franzam (23. Juni 2021)

Es kommt halt immer drauf an was man mit was zu welcher Zeit vergleicht. Wenn man vor 35 Jahren auf die Kampen oder die Hochries raufgefahren ist, war man noch ein einsamer Held den die Wanderer bewundert haben. Jetzt ist man als Radler einer von hunderttausend Chaoten, die die Wanderer ärgern


----------



## ExcelBiker (23. Juni 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> Wenn man vor 35 Jahren auf die Kampen oder die Hochries raufgefahren ist, war man noch ein einsamer Held den die Wanderer bewundert haben.


Ja wenn du auf die Kampen oder Hochries fährst, ist klar, dass da die Massen sind. Ich hab da ein paar Trails ein paar km weiter, und da sind wir praktisch immer alleine. Weder Biker noch Wanderer verirren sich da hin.


----------



## Dahigez (23. Juni 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> Es kommt halt immer drauf an was man mit was zu welcher Zeit vergleicht. Wenn man vor 35 Jahren auf die Kampen oder die Hochries raufgefahren ist, war man noch ein einsamer Held den die Wanderer bewundert haben. Jetzt ist man als Radler einer von hunderttausend Chaoten, die die Wanderer ärgern


Wenn du auf die Hochries wirklich ganz rauffährst, also wirklich fährst, bist du immer noch mein Held. 

Man muss aber auch nicht übertreiben, selbst am WE sind auf der Steinlingalm nur tausend, und nicht hundertausend Chaoten, und die meisten davon sind mit der Bahn hochgefahren und dann hinüber spaziert. Wer allerdings meint, mit dem Rad zwischen Steinlingalm und Bergstation hin- und herfahren zu müssen, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen. Genauso, wer als Ausflügler dorthin fährt und was anderes als in der Münchner Fußgängerzone erwartet. Wennst aber bis nach Liftschluss wartest, bist auch ganz schnell wieder allein auf den Trails unterwegs.


----------



## scratch_a (23. Juni 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Sie schaffen in Massen sehr steile Hänge, die sonst einer fitten qualbereiten Elite vorbehalten waren.



Die wirklichen Massen schaufeln doch die Bergbahnen hoch. Und da tummeln sich nicht nur Radler, sondern auch sehr viele Wanderer, welche von sich aus nicht den Berg hoch wandern wollen/können. Aber für die Wanderer ist eine Unterstützung legitim, für Radler nicht?
In den Alpen ist es ja oft so, dass steile Wege auch schwierig zu fahren sind. Die wenigstens (E-)Biker haben diese Fähigkeiten und Ausdauer, solche Wege längere Zeit hoch zu fahren. Wir reden hier ja nicht von Wegen mir wenigen Metern und paar hm.



JensDey schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dir zu. Ohne MTB wäre für beide die Gefahr geringer.


Ohne Wanderer wäre auch vieles einfacher und möglicherweise die Gefahr geringer. Aber diese Argumentation ist doch sinnlos. Es gibt verschiedene Erholungssuchende und alle haben das gleiche Recht. Deshalb sind Verbote und mangelnde Angebote genau die falschen Lösungsansätze.



JensDey schrieb:


> Die belastbaren Fakten ergeben sich aus der Logik, dass der Wanderer der fernab von Stress, Lärm und Hektik seine Erholung sucht, sie nicht mehr dort findet, wo er sie die letzten 50y gefunden hat.
> Er muss die Alpen nicht verlassen, aber umplanen. ~Verdrängung aus angestammtem Habitat



Fahr mal in die Alpen, entferne dich ein gutes Stück von den Bergbahnen weg, trage dein Rad paar Meter hoch und dann wirst du feststellen, dass dort die Begegnungen mit anderen Menschen sehr rar werden. Und diese Begegnungen liefen bei uns bisher immer äußerst entspannt und problemlos ab. Wir wollen genauso weg vom Stress, Lärm, Hektik. Wir genießen die Natur auch, bleiben oft stehen, machen Pausen. Einzig das Fortbewegungsmittel ist bergab meist anders (manchmal müssen wir auch bergab schieben/tragen). Auf diese Art der Erholung wird in dem Artikel gar nicht eingegangen. Vielleicht kann sich ein betagter Wanderer gar nicht vorstellen, dass junge Menschen auf dem Rad im Prinzip genauso ticken, sich nur anders fortbewegen. Oder sie wollen es sich einfach nicht vorstellen und frotzeln lieber in ihrem Egoismus vor sich hin.




JensDey schrieb:


> Nicht lösbar. Es ist das Problem der Masse mit unterschiedlichen Geschwindigkeiten. Viele Wanderer mit der gleichen Geschwindigkeit verursachen das Problem nicht oder weniger in der gleichen Marschrichtung.



Umso schwieriger und alpiner der Weg, desto ähnlicher die Geschwindigkeiten. Und genau auf diese Wege zielt doch der Meinungsartikel ab. Es geht hier nicht um Forststraßen/Mittelgebirge!

Schau dir mal in den Tourismusregionen die Karten an. Vergleiche mal die ausgeschilderten Radtouren mit den ausgeschilderten Wanderwegen. Und dann wundert man sich, warum einige auf die Wanderwege "ausweichen"? Der Rummel auf den Bergen an Hotspots wird bei weitem nicht nur durch Radler hervor gerufen. Schau dir mal an, was die alles um die Bergstationen bauen. Sommerrodelbahn/Alpincoaster, Trottinett, Abenteuerspielplatz, Wasserspiele, Klettergarten, Waldseilgarten, Baumzipfelweg, FlyingFox, DinoPark,...da kann man eine lange Liste schreiben. Es wird alles dafür getan, dass die Leute angezogen werden. Durch den Ausschluss der (E-)Biker wird man den sanften Tourismus auch nicht wieder bekommen.

Ja, seine Sichtweise ist äußerst einseitig, seine Lösungsansätze genauso. Und ziemlich primitiv und wenig zielführend.


----------



## franzam (23. Juni 2021)

Mmh, ob ich jetzt noch ganz rauf auf die Hochries komm ist fraglich. vor 30 Jahren gings noch leidlich. 

Das Problem sind glaub ich auch nicht das Hochgebirge mit den Stolpertouren, sondern eher solche Highways wie auf die Kampen rauf. 
Hier bei uns im z.B.  Steinwald ist halt so, dass sich das ganze auf 2-3 Wege konzentriert. Mehr ist da letztendlich nicht um rauf und runter zu kommen. Da gibt es natürlich aufgrund der enormen Zunahme an Leuten am WE schon ab und zu mal Probleme


----------



## JensDey (24. Juni 2021)

Dahigez schrieb:


> Bei der Gelegenheit würde ich @robzo und @JensDey gerne fragen, ob sie regelmäßig in den Alpen unterwegs sind? Scheint mir nämlich nicht so zu sein. Deshalb finde ich es auch einigermaßen seltsam, dass sie anderen hier eine unreflektierte oder *gar verzerrte Wahrnehmung vorwerfen*, die anscheinend deutlich öfters in den Alpen unterwegs sind.


Habe ich das getan?
Ich bezog mich nicht auf die Situation in den Alpen, sondern was der Artikel beschreibt. Ich habe die einzelnen Streitpunkte kommentiert.


Dahigez schrieb:


> Ich würde zustimmen, dass der stetig zunehmende Nutzungsdruck in den Alpen Probleme verursacht. Dafür sollte man auch Lösungen suchen. Das Problem ist aber mitnichten ein exklusiv durch (E-)Biker verursachtes.


Exklusiv nicht. Es liegt vermutlich am Gebiet und der Infrastruktur und dem Zielpublikum


Dahigez schrieb:


> Hier liegt auch der Kern der verzerrten Beschreibung des Herrn Fitzthum. Es ist nämlich keinesfalls so, dass die Alpen allgemein überrannt werden. Es ist auch keinesfalls so, dass die E-Biker überall hin vordringen. Es ist vielmehr so, dass die Gegenden bzw. Wege, Routen etc., die bisher schon einen hohen Nutzungsdruck hatten, jetzt noch einen höheren haben. Das sind insbesondere die einfach zugänglichen Bereiche in den und um die Hotspots.


Auch darauf habe ich geantwortet. Ich glaube, dass die verdrängung genauso lokal ist wie das Problem/ der Konflikt und DIE LÖSUNGEN.


Dahigez schrieb:


> Was richtig ist: Wenn ich zum Spitzingsee fahre und zur Firstalm gehe, werde ich keine Bergeinsamkeit erleben. Dass Tourismusverbände gerade aus den Hotspots gerne mit dieser Bergeinsamkeit werben, ist natürlich so und ist einfach irreführend. Wenn ich dem glaube und dann enttäuscht bin, dass ich die Realität anders vorfinde, bin ich aber selbst schuld. Soviel Realismus sollte schon sein.


Dem stimme ich durchaus zu.

Ich würde mir durchaus eine differenziertere Betrachtungsweise in den Medien wünschen. Hier aber auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dahigez (24. Juni 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Habe ich das getan?


Implizit zumindest. Nachdem einige hier den Artikel kritisiert haben, weil er eben ein Zerrbild der Realität zeichnet, hast du festgestellt, der Autor habe doch recht. Wenn der Autor aber kein Zerrbild zeichnet, dann müssen ja die, welche ihm das vorwerfen, selbst ein Zerrbild der Realität haben. (Sorry, hab grad keine Zeit dazu die Zitate rauszukramen.)



JensDey schrieb:


> Exklusiv nicht. Es liegt vermutlich am Gebiet und der Infrastruktur und dem Zielpublikum
> 
> Auch darauf habe ich geantwortet. Ich glaube, dass die verdrängung genauso lokal ist wie das Problem/ der Konflikt und DIE LÖSUNGEN.


Dann solltest du aber den Artikel nicht verteidigen, denn der Artikel macht genau das: Generalisieren und die Ursache des Problems ziemlich exklusiv bei den (E-)Bikern verorten.



JensDey schrieb:


> Ich würde mir durchaus eine differenziertere Betrachtungsweise in den Medien wünschen. Hier aber auch.


Yo, dann sind wir uns ja einig, dass der Artikel kein guter Journalismus ist. Und im Forum gibt es sicherlich alles, auch differenzierte Betrachtungsweise. Nicht von jedem, aber doch von vielen.


----------



## JensDey (24. Juni 2021)

Dahigez schrieb:


> Implizit zumindest. Nachdem einige hier den Artikel kritisiert haben, weil er eben ein Zerrbild der Realität zeichnet, hast du festgestellt, der Autor habe doch recht.


Habe ich nicht. Ich habe nur festgestellt, dass der Artikel nicht so verzerrend ist, wie es dargestellt. Zumal es ja als Meinung gekennzeichnet wurde.


Dahigez schrieb:


> Wenn der Autor aber kein Zerrbild zeichnet, dann müssen ja die, welche ihm das vorwerfen, selbst ein Zerrbild der Realität haben. (Sorry, hab grad keine Zeit dazu die Zitate rauszukramen.)


Einseitig und undifferenziert. Und ja genau das werfe ich vielen hier vor. Es wird sich gar nicht die Mühe gemacht, die andere Position zu verstehen und sich zu überlegen, wo die am Ende sogar recht haben. Solche Gedanken sind Verrat an der Sache. Und so ähnlich prangert @robzo es ja auch an.


Dahigez schrieb:


> Dann solltest du aber den Artikel nicht verteidigen, denn der Artikel macht genau das: Generalisieren und die Ursache des Problems ziemlich exklusiv bei den (E-)Bikern verorten.


Stimmt nicht. ->
_"Doch die Zeiten, da sich nur vereinzelte Radsportler die Hänge hinaufquälten, sind vorbei."_
Das entspricht ja wohl der Wahrheit. Auch das hatte ich vorher schon beschrieben. Auch die Technik der Motorlosen begünstigt, dass mehr Biker nach oben kommen. Mit den Motoren ist es freilich unverhältnismäßig "schlimmer".
Und daraus leitet er einige Dinge her, die durchaus logisch sind. Und krtitisert Industrie und Tourismus. Ein Ende nicht in Sicht.


Dahigez schrieb:


> Yo, dann sind wir uns ja einig, dass der Artikel kein guter Journalismus ist. Und im Forum gibt es sicherlich alles, auch differenzierte Betrachtungsweise. Nicht von jedem, aber doch von vielen.


_"Es ist so gut wie unmöglich, einen Fußgänger nicht zu erschrecken, wenn man ihn plötzlich von hinten überholt – egal ob der Radler klingelt, „Entschuldigung“ ruft oder wortlos vorbeirollt."_
Wird hier im entsprechenden Klingel-Thread exakt so bestätigt. So viel zum Thema "Differenziert". Wir müssen schlicht und einfach auch mal anderer Meinungen akzeptieren lernen und diese nicht reflexartig diffamieren. Genau das empfinde ich in Threads, wie diesen.
Ein teilweise nicht gut recherchierter und zu wenig differenzierter wird direkt als tendenziös und schlechter Journalismus geflamed. Ist das differenziert oder eher reflexartig auf bestimmte Reizworte?

_"Der Biker müsste ja so lange hinter den vor ihm gehenden Wanderern herschieben, bis die Trasse endlich breit genug ist fürs Vorbeifahren. Diese Geduld bringt natürlich kaum ein Radfahrer auf."_
Ich erkenne mich darin wieder. Aber ich weiss, dass hier im Thread ja nur Heilige unterwegs sind.

_"In Wirklichkeit hat also stets der Schnellere Vorrang – und der Wanderer muss immer wieder ausweichen."_
Das ist zumindest ein Gefühl, welches man aus dem Stadtverkehr kennt. Ich kann nachvollziehen, wenn es der Wanderer so wahrnimmt.
_
"Die Ausschilderung eines Shared Trails hat für den alpinen Fußgänger eigentlich nur einen Vorteil: Er weiß, wo er in Zukunft nicht mehr hinzugehen braucht."_
Ist so nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Auch der erfahrene Wanderer wird wissen, wann er wo nicht mehr hinmuss. Genau, wie der erfahrene Biker.
Wir als Biker könnten den Artikel natürlich auch genau in unsere Richtung umformulieren. Vor lauter neuer Wanderer können wir am Sonntag um 14h gar nicht mehr unsere Trails fahren.

_"Denn längst sind die klassischen Wanderpfade auch von Mountainbikern entdeckt worden, weil die spannender und steiler sind als ausgeschilderte Radwege." _
Hier liefert er zumindest mal eine schlüssige Erklärung, wie ich sie eher selten in den Hetz-Artikeln sehe.
Wenn der Leser etwas mitdenkt, kann er nämlich den Bedarf herauslesen.


----------



## freetourer (24. Juni 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Habe ich nicht. Ich habe nur festgestellt, dass der Artikel nicht so verzerrend ist, wie es dargestellt. Zumal es ja als Meinung gekennzeichnet wurde.
> 
> ....



Die Kennzeichnung eines Artikels als Meinung entbindet nicht von journalistischer Sorgfaltspflicht.
Hätte der Autor hier Interesse einer journalitischen Sorgfaltspflicht nachzukommen wäre es angebracht zunächst eine korrekte Zustandsbeschreibung belegt mit gesicherten Fakten darzulegen und diese Zustandsbeschreibung dann entsprechend seiner Meinung nach zu kommentieren bzw. seine Eischätzung der weiteren Entwicklung anzufügen.

Wie hier bereits mehrfach dargelegt wurde ist der Artikel voller falscher Behauptungen bzw. unbelegter Behauptungen und in der Gesamtsumme ziemlich (platt) tendenziös.

Und damit darf man den Artikel durchaus als schlechten Journalismus kennzeichnen. - Und das hat nichts mit reflexartiger Abwehrhaltung zu tun.

Ich bin eher erschrocken welch geringen Anspruch manche hier an Journalismus haben.


----------



## JensDey (24. Juni 2021)

freetourer schrieb:


> Ich bin eher erschrocken welch geringen Anspruch manche hier an Journalismus haben.


Meinetwegen
Ich habe mir ja immerhin 2x die Mühe gemacht, einzelne Punkte herauszugreifen. Ein Pauschalurteil ist da natürlich viel anspruchsvoller.


----------



## Dahigez (24. Juni 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Meinetwegen
> Ich habe mir ja immerhin 2x die Mühe gemacht, einzelne Punkte herauszugreifen. Ein Pauschalurteil ist da natürlich viel anspruchsvoller.


Genau das ist der Punkt: "einzelne Punkte herausgreifen"

Leider ist das heutzutage eine weitverbreitete (und eine, der viel zu oft auf den Leim gegangen wird) Methode, um eine Diskussion vom Wesentlichen abzubringen. Klar kann ich in dem Artikel Aussagen finden, die richtig sind. Dadurch wird aber nicht der gesamte Artikel richtig. (Genauso wenig wird etwas gesamt unrichtig, weil irgendwo ein Detail unrichtig ist.)

Man muss sich schon auf die Kernaussage des Artikels konzentrieren und die sollte sich eigentlich in der Überschrift und in der Zusammenfassung widerspiegeln. Ich muss hier also nicht den gesamten Artikel auseinandernehmen, um mit einigem Recht behaupten zu können, dass er mindestens unrechtmäßig generalisierend und tendenziös ist, also sicherlich kein guter Journalismus.

Detailsaussagen haben ihre Berechtigung, das hab ich und haben auch andere hier schon gesagt. Die Diskussion darüber kann gern weitergeführt werden (ich habe dazu allerdings zumindest hier keine Lust), allerdings ist es ja offensichtlich nicht die Intention des Autors, diese Diskussion zu führen oder auch nur anzustoßen.

Die Intention des Autors, sicherlich getrieben von den Zwängen seines Auftraggebers, ist es hier, ohne Rücksicht auf Fakten zu emotionalisieren und damit am besten Interaktion der Leser (gemessen z.B. in Clickzahlen) hervorzurufen. Das ist ihm augenscheinlich gelungen. Insofern ist es auch ein gutes Stück Arbeit, allerdings ist diese Arbeit nicht Journalismus, sondern Content-Marketing. Das ist leider das Problem heutzutage, dass in unserem medialen Umfeld reiner Journalismus nur noch für einen kleinen, glücklichen Kreis möglich ist. Alle anderen sind gezwungen, hier die Dinge zu vermischen, ganz egal ob das nun Medienhäuser, Redaktionen oder einzelne Journalisten sind. Manche machen das mit mehr oder weniger Bauchweh, andere machen das ohne Skrupel und noch andere machen das geradezu mit einer großen Lust und freuen sich, wie sie doch die dummen Konsumenten manipulieren können. In welche Kategorie der Herr Fitzthum fällt, kann und will ich aufgrund dieses einen Artikels nicht sagen. In welche Kategorie die WELT fällt, da hab ich schon eher meine Meinung (in selbige fällt übrigens auch der Merkur mit seinen OVB-Heimatblättern).

Damit soll es jetzt aber auch genug sein. Eigentlich hat der Thread ja ein anderes Thema und vielleicht sollte man sich diesem wieder mehr zuwenden.


----------



## robzo (24. Juni 2021)

freetourer schrieb:


> Die Kennzeichnung eines Artikels als Meinung entbindet nicht von journalistischer Sorgfaltspflicht.
> Hätte der Autor hier Interesse einer journalitischen Sorgfaltspflicht nachzukommen wäre es angebracht zunächst eine korrekte Zustandsbeschreibung belegt mit gesicherten Fakten darzulegen und diese Zustandsbeschreibung dann entsprechend seiner Meinung nach zu kommentieren bzw. seine Eischätzung der weiteren Entwicklung anzufügen.
> 
> Wie hier bereits mehrfach dargelegt wurde ist der Artikel voller falscher Behauptungen bzw. unbelegter Behauptungen und in der Gesamtsumme ziemlich (platt) tendenziös.
> ...


Ich weiß nicht, inwieweit Du mit den Journalistischen Darstellungsformen vertraut bist. Aber ein als Meinung (oder auch Kommentar u.ä.) gekennzeichneter Artikel muss, im Gegensatz zum informierenden Journalismus, nicht objektiv alle Standpunkte darstellen, prüfen und beleuchten. Vielmehr darf der Journalist hier, wie der Name schon sagt, seine Meinung, Sichtweise, Beobachtungen und Schlussfolgerungen zum besten geben. Genau so, wie im vorliegenden Artikel.





__





						Meinungsjournalismus – Wikipedia
					






					de.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (24. Juni 2021)

robzo schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, inwieweit Du mit den Journalistischen Darstellungsformen vertraut bist. Aber ein als Meinung (oder auch Kommentar u.ä.) gekennzeichneter Artikel muss, im Gegensatz zum informierenden Journalismus, nicht objektiv alle Standpunkte darstellen, prüfen und beleuchten. Vielmehr darf der Journalist hier, wie der Name schon sagt, seine Meinung, Sichtweise, Beobachtungen und Schlussfolgerungen zum besten geben. Genau so, wie im vorliegenden Artikel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So langsam glaube ich, dass Du wirklich nur hier bist um zu trollen.

Am fehlenden Intellekt kann es ja Deiner Aussage nach nicht liegen, dass Du selbst simple Zusammenhänge und komplexere Sachverhalte nicht verstehst.

Ansonsten ist auch diese Argumentation von Dir wieder nur ein perfektes Beispiel für selektive Wahrnehmung und kognitive Verzerrung.

Zum sogenannten Meinungs-Artikel ist hier bereits (nicht nur von mir) alles geschrieben und detailliert aufgeführt warum man diesen Artikel entgegen Deiner Aussage nicht als guten Journalismus bezeichnen kann.


----------



## Sun on Tour (24. Juni 2021)

robzo schrieb:


> Es ist so gut wie unmöglich, einen Fußgänger nicht zu erschrecken, wenn man ihn plötzlich von hinten überholt – egal ob der Radler klingelt, „Entschuldigung“ ruft oder wortlos vorbeirollt.





JensDey schrieb:


> Nicht lösbar.


Abgesehen, davon dass die obigen Behauptungen unbelegt sind: Lösung - nicht nur lokal einsetzbar








						swisstrailbell® DIMB-EV Edition "Fair on Trails", schwarzes Band
					

Die swisstrailbell gibt es jetzt auch als DIMB-E.V. Edition! 20% des Verkaufspreises dieser Glocke spenden wir der DIMB, um so deren wertvolle Arbeit…




					fahrradklingel-shop.de


----------



## ExcelBiker (24. Juni 2021)

robzo schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, inwieweit Du mit den Journalistischen Darstellungsformen vertraut bist. Aber ein als Meinung (oder auch Kommentar u.ä.) gekennzeichneter Artikel muss, im Gegensatz zum informierenden Journalismus, nicht objektiv alle Standpunkte darstellen, prüfen und beleuchten. Vielmehr darf der Journalist hier, wie der Name schon sagt, seine Meinung, Sichtweise, Beobachtungen und Schlussfolgerungen zum besten geben. Genau so, wie im vorliegenden Artikel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Liest du überhaupt, was du verlinkst? In dem Wikipedia-Artikel kommt dieser Text vor:

Der Meinungsjournalismus verwendet die _argumentative_ Schreibweise, die auf klaren Argumenten basiert, mit denen der Journalist den Leser zu überzeugen versucht. Argumente können vielfältiger Natur sein: Daten, Entwicklungen, Zitate von Autoritäten (z. B. Experten), Statistiken oder eigene Beobachtungen. Sie werden benutzt, um die These des schreibenden Journalisten zu stützen und seine Schlussfolgerungen plausibler zu machen.

In der Regel stellt der Journalist in einem Meinungsartikel zunächst seine These auf, stützt sie dann mit Hilfe von Argumenten und kommt schließlich zu einer Schlussfolgerung, die die These erweitert und inhaltlich abschließt. Ausnahmen von dieser Regel sind freiere Genres wie Chronik und Kolumne (siehe unten).

Und das ist genau das, was hier die meisten an faktenbasiertem Argumenten im Artikel von Hr. Fitzthum überwiegend fehlt.


----------



## delphi1507 (24. Juni 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Abgesehen, davon dass die obigen Behauptungen unbelegt sind: Lösung - nicht nur lokal einsetzbar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Och nö... Hab danach gesucht und nur gefunden ausverkauft... Jetzt hab ich Standard bestellt 🤬


----------



## JensDey (24. Juni 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Abgesehen, davon dass die obigen Behauptungen unbelegt sind: Lösung - nicht nur lokal einsetzbar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unbelegt ja, ohne entsprechende persönliche Erfahrung nein.
Habe aber als Beleg schon auf entsprechende Threads hier verwiesen.




Sehr motivierend.
Nur, ob ich permanent ohne Not rumdüdeln mag, weiss ich nicht so recht. Klingeln tue trotzdem. Hoffentlich immer rechtzeitig und gleichzeitig leise genug.
Er war stets bemüht.


----------



## delphi1507 (24. Juni 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Unbelegt ja, ohne entsprechende persönliche Erfahrung nein.
> Habe aber als Beleg schon auf entsprechende Threads hier verwiesen.
> 
> 
> ...


Ganz klare Empfehlung! Rückmeldungen sind durchweg sehr positiv... Kann man ja problemlos wenn keine Fußgänger da sind ruhig stellen!


----------



## Sun on Tour (24. Juni 2021)

Ich hab' die auch in schwarz. Funktioniert super und ist ruhig, wenn man sie nicht braucht und nicht nervig, wenn man sie bei Bedarf  aktiviert.


----------



## Sun on Tour (24. Juni 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Och nö... Hab danach gesucht und nur gefunden ausverkauft... Jetzt hab ich Standard bestellt 🤬











						swisstrailbell® DIMB-EV Edition "Fair on Trails", schwarzes Band
					

Die swisstrailbell gibt es jetzt auch als DIMB-E.V. Edition! 20% des Verkaufspreises dieser Glocke spenden wir der DIMB, um so deren wertvolle Arbeit…




					fahrradklingel-shop.de
				



Übrigens gibt es für DIMB-Mitglieder 10 % Rabatt auf das gesamte Sortiment:








						Vorteile für Mitglieder
					

Günstig shoppen & buchen - dank Mitgliederrabatt! Hier erfahrt Ihr alles rund um die Rabatte, die unsere Partner den DIMB Mitgliedern gewähren.




					www.dimb.de
				



Make the world a better place ;-)


----------



## delphi1507 (24. Juni 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> swisstrailbell® DIMB-EV Edition "Fair on Trails", schwarzes Band
> 
> 
> Die swisstrailbell gibt es jetzt auch als DIMB-E.V. Edition! 20% des Verkaufspreises dieser Glocke spenden wir der DIMB, um so deren wertvolle Arbeit…
> ...


Hab ich versucht klappte nicht... Auch keine Rückmeldung außer wir klären das ab seitens der dimb 🤷‍♂️

Edith sagt jetzt klappt es wieder...


----------



## JensDey (24. Juni 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Ich hab' die auch in schwarz. Funktioniert super und ist ruhig, wenn man sie nicht braucht und nicht nervig, wenn man sie bei Bedarf  aktiviert.


Im Video leutet sie immer. Einfingerig ist sie ja nicht zu entsichern.
Da erscheint mir meine normale Daumenklingel einfacher gezielt in Bewegung nutzbar zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 54516 (24. Juni 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt frage ich mich momentan, was du gegessen hast ...
> 
> Der Artikel ist so dermaßen voller Fehler, dass man mehr Platz brauchen würde die alle aufzuzählen, als der Artikel selbst Platz benötigt hat.
> 
> ...


Ich sehs immo bei mir zuhause,
Vor ein paar Jahren, hast auf dem Berg am Wochenende ein paar Biobiker gesehen, im Zuge des E-Bike Booms , der ja auch von etlichen einschlägigen Magazinen wie auch mtb-news gepusht wird,siehst du heute aber Dutzende Biker ( 2/3 E ) auf eben diesem Hügel, die vorher nicht gesehen hast.
Bestes Beispiel meine Nachbarn ( 2 Brüder ) unter 30, keinen Bock NORMAL zu biken, fliegen jetzt mit dem E-Bike den Berg hoch, vorher hatten sie nicht mal dran gedacht.
Und jetzt wollen die halt auch den Trail runter wo dir halt auch Wanderer entgegenkommen, Theater gabs da früher net, heute schon .
In sofern sehe ich beide Seiten kritisch.
Stress gabs früher immer mal wieder von und auf beiden Seiten, aber durch das E-Gedöns hats halt zugenommen


----------



## Dahigez (24. Juni 2021)

robzo schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, inwieweit Du mit den Journalistischen Darstellungsformen vertraut bist. Aber ein als Meinung (oder auch Kommentar u.ä.) gekennzeichneter Artikel muss, im Gegensatz zum informierenden Journalismus, nicht objektiv alle Standpunkte darstellen, prüfen und beleuchten. Vielmehr darf der Journalist hier, wie der Name schon sagt, seine Meinung, Sichtweise, Beobachtungen und Schlussfolgerungen zum besten geben. Genau so, wie im vorliegenden Artikel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab mir grad tatsächlich den Spaß gemacht, den Artikel nochmal durchzuschauen. Es kommt kein einziges Mal "ich meine", "ich denke", "meiner Ansicht nach" oder ähnliches vor. Der Artikel kommt wie eine Zustandbeschreibung daher und erklärt auch nicht, dass er auf eigenen Erfahrungen beruhe, sondern tut vielmehr so, als beschreibe er eine allgemeine Tatsache. Dafür gibt es dann als Beleg eine (!) Einzelmeinung aus einem bekannten Massen-/Event-Tourismus Hotspot (Davos), ohne allerdings diesen als solchen zu spezifizieren (sonst wird eher so getan, als gehe es um Orte, die sich einem ruhigen, nachhaltigen Tourismus verschrieben hätten) sowie zwei allgemeine Statements von Funktionären der Organisation CIPRA, die aber ihrerseits ohne weitere Belege wie auch ohne Kontext (keine Ahnung, wo und wie die Statements getroffen wurden und ob die tatsächlich so allgemeingültig gemeint waren) daher kommen. Journalistische Artikel können durchaus legitim sehr subjektiv verfasst sein, man denke zum Beispiel an Autoren wie Hunter S. Thompson oder Tom Wolfe. Aber nur Meinung drüber zu schreiben und dann durchgehend so zu tun, als wäre es eine Reportage, ist kein legitimes Vorgehen.


----------



## Deleted 54516 (24. Juni 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Mich nerfen  als Wanderer der die Ruhe sucht viel mehr die anderen lautstark durch den Wald Blöckenden Wanderer! Ein vernünftiges Tempo kannst auch nicht gehen, wegen jenem die meinen mit Flipflops oder Schläuchen unterwegs sein zu müssen...


Delphi, du schreibst ganz oben „ bei mir ist kein Wanderer gefärdet „
Nun bei mir auch nicht, aber es gibt halt auch die andere Seite.


----------



## Dahigez (24. Juni 2021)

RacingRalfi schrieb:


> Ich sehs immo bei mir zuhause,
> Vor ein paar Jahren, hast auf dem Berg am Wochenende ein paar Biobiker gesehen, im Zuge des E-Bike Booms , der ja auch von etlichen einschlägigen Magazinen wie auch mtb-news gepusht wird,siehst du heute aber Dutzende Biker ( 2/3 E ) auf eben diesem Hügel, die vorher nicht gesehen hast.
> Bestes Beispiel meine Nachbarn ( 2 Brüder ) unter 30, keinen Bock NORMAL zu biken, fliegen jetzt mit dem E-Bike den Berg hoch, vorher hatten sie nicht mal dran gedacht.
> Und jetzt wollen die halt auch den Trail runter wo dir halt auch Wanderer entgegenkommen, Theater gabs da früher net, heute schon .
> ...


Wie alpin ist denn dein Hügel? Im Artikel ging's darum, dass die Wanderer aus den Alpen vertrieben werden...


----------



## Deleted 54516 (24. Juni 2021)

Dahigez schrieb:


> Wie alpin ist denn dein Hügel? Im Artikel ging's darum, dass die Wanderer aus den Alpen vertrieben werden...


Das kannst du sowohl in den Alpen wie auch im Mittelgebirge beobachten.
Die Auswirkungen sind die gleichen.
Nimm den Lago, wenn am Nota mal 20 E-bikes hängen und nur 2 Bio‘s , dann weisst was los ist und das ist seit dem E-Bikeboom überall so.
Fakt ist doch das ein Grossteil der E-Biker nun dahin kommt wo sie früher höchstens mal mit dem Finger auf der Landkarte waren.und nicht falsch verstehen, ich hab vor jedem Respekt der wenn er merkt es geht aufgrund seines Alters,Krankheit etc.nicht mehr sich auf ein E-Bike setzt und seinen Sport weiter ausübt.
Aber die meisten dachten vorm E-Bike nicht mal daran sich ein Mtb zu kaufen.


----------



## Dahigez (24. Juni 2021)

RacingRalfi schrieb:


> Das kannst du sowohl in den Alpen wie auch im Mittelgebirge beobachten.
> Die Auswirkungen sind die gleichen.
> Nimm den Lago, wenn am Nota mal 20 E-bikes hängen und nur 2 Bio‘s , dann weisst was los ist und das ist seit dem E-Bikeboom überall so.
> Fakt ist doch das ein Grossteil der E-Biker nun dahin kommt wo sie früher höchstens mal mit dem Finger auf der Landkarte waren.und nicht falsch verstehen, ich hab vor jedem Respekt der wenn er merkt es geht aufgrund seines Alters,Krankheit etc.nicht mehr sich auf ein E-Bike setzt und seinen Sport weiter ausübt.
> Aber die meisten dachten vorm E-Bike nicht mal daran sich ein Mtb zu kaufen.


Ehrlich gesagt war ich schon länger nicht mehr am Lago di Garda zum Biken und ich denke, aus gutem Grund. Gibt aber zum Glück auch noch andere Lagos in Norditalien, wo es deutlich ruhiger zugeht. Von einem Hotspot wie dem "Lago" auf die gesamten Alpen zu schließen, ist einfach nicht legitim. Ja, es gibt punktuell Probleme, dafür braucht es Lösungen. Wenn wir uns aber selbst - also die Gruppe der Mountainbiker, auch wenn du hier wahrscheinlich gerne zwischen E- und Bio-Bikern unterscheiden würdest - schon darauf einigen, dass wir überall Probleme verursachen, dann ist die Lösung ja klar: Mountainbiken einschränken, soweit es nur geht. Und in genau diese Richtung zielen Artikel wie derjenige, der hier diesen Diskurs ausgelöst hat.


----------



## Deleted 54516 (24. Juni 2021)

Dahigez schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt war ich schon länger nicht mehr am Lago di Garda zum Biken und ich denke, aus gutem Grund. Gibt aber zum Glück auch noch andere Lagos in Norditalien, wo es deutlich ruhiger zugeht. Von einem Hotspot wie dem "Lago" auf die gesamten Alpen zu schließen, ist einfach nicht legitim. Ja, es gibt punktuell Probleme, dafür braucht es Lösungen. Wenn wir uns aber selbst - also die Gruppe der Mountainbiker, auch wenn du hier wahrscheinlich gerne zwischen E- und Bio-Bikern unterscheiden würdest - schon darauf einigen, dass wir überall Probleme verursachen, dann ist die Lösung ja klar: Mountainbiken einschränken, soweit es nur geht. Und in genau diese Richtung zielen Artikel wie derjenige, der hier diesen Diskurs ausgelöst hat.


Du kannst schauen wo du willst,
Ich kenns vom Montafon, da gibts dann oben die „ E-Bike“ Tankstelle, damit ich selbst mit dem Akku nicht haushalten muss…..!
Nimm solche Sachen weg und du hast schon mal ein Grossteil der E“s im Tal auf dem Radweg.
Aber da kannst bei den Rotsocken weitermachen….., wenn jeden der mit FlipFlops auf dem Berg rumrennt im falle eines unglücks selber zahlen lässt, ändert sich auch was!
Wo fängst an wo hörts auf …….🤷‍♂️
ich weiss es nicht.
Und was die überfüllung am Berg angeht, musst meiner Meinung nach LEIDER zwischen E und Biobiker unterscheiden.
Ich kenne keinen neubiker der sich ein Mtb kauft und im Urlaub mal schnell ne 1500hm runde macht.
Mit dem E……., denke kennen wir beide die Antwort !


----------



## delphi1507 (24. Juni 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Im Video leutet sie immer. Einfingerig ist sie ja nicht zu entsichern.
> Da erscheint mir meine normale Daumenklingel einfacher gezielt in Bewegung nutzbar zu sein.


Wenn du es nicht schaffst die Klingel zu entsichern bist du definitiv zu schnell unterwegs.... Das geht Mal selbst im steilen Gelände sowas von problemlos...


----------



## JensDey (24. Juni 2021)

RacingRalfi schrieb:


> ….., wenn jeden der mit FlipFlops auf dem Berg rumrennt im falle eines unglücks selber zahlen lässt, ändert sich auch was!


So weit denkt da keiner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (24. Juni 2021)

RacingRalfi schrieb:


> Delphi, du schreibst ganz oben „ bei mir ist kein Wanderer gefärdet „
> Nun bei mir auch nicht, aber es gibt halt auch die andere Seite.


Ich schrieb auch das ich dieses Verhalten von allen Bikern erwarte! Mir ist aber auch bewusst das es leider auch unter den Bikern genug Idioten gibt, die nach dem Motto leben wer bremst verliert....


----------



## Deleted 54516 (24. Juni 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> So weit denkt da keiner.


Ja, LEIDER !
Wäre aber ein Ansatz


----------



## Deleted 54516 (24. Juni 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ich schrieb auch das ich dieses Verhalten von allen Bikern erwarte! Mir ist aber auch bewusst das es leider auch unter den Bikern genug Idioten gibt, die nach dem Motto leben wer bremst verliert....


Definitiv 👍


----------



## dopero (25. Juni 2021)

Ich vermisse auf allen Seiten eine gesunde Selbstreflexion.
Und gerade bei Wanderern/ Bergsteigern die Erkenntnis, dass auch ihre Nutzergruppe über die Jahre extrem zugenommen hat. Daraus sollte dann imho die Erkenntnis wachsen, dass eine erhöhte Dichte aller Nutzer eben zu mehr Berührungspunkten der Gruppen führt und von allen mehr Aufmerksamkeit und Rücksicht fordert.
Mir fällt das insbesondere auf breiten Forst- und Almwegen auf. Da traf ich früher eher selten auf Wanderer bzw. -gruppen. Inzwischen ist das auf den gleichen Strecken wie damals gefühlt alle paar Augenblicke der Fall.


----------



## pib (25. Juni 2021)

Es gibt keine Verdrängung von Wanderern durch Biker. Das ist ein Hirnfurz des Autors des Artikels. Ich könnte auf Anhieb zig Gipfel im Allgäu nennen, da kannst zig Stunden in seelenruhe wandern. Und dann gibt es halt Wege die in Wanderführern stehen, die aber auch bei Bikern beliebt sind und überregional bekannt sind, weil sie bei Strava oder Trailforks oder Kommot drin sind (alles Teufelszeugs! Insta auch!). Und auf diese wenigen Wege beziehen sich dann solche Artikel. 

Hier bei uns wurden jetzt Wege "saniert", d.h. es wurden Steige die wegetechnisch völlig i.O. waren, für viel Geld "verkehrssicher" gemacht, damit auch Hinz und Kunz mit Turnschuhschlappen besser hoch kommt. Warum macht man das? Damit noch mehr Leute einen Weg hinauf kommen, den sie sonst vielleicht gar nicht gehen würden, weil zu schwer. Das ist ein Trend in den letzten Jahren, der von vielen hier sehr kritisch beäugt wird.

Die Berge werden voller, weil die natürliche Auslese immer weiter nach unten verschoben wird. Klar gilt das auch fürs e-biken. Aber eben genauso für Gondelfahrer und Klettersteiggeher und Wanderer denen die Wege immer einfacher serviert werden und die ehemals Schützhütten zu großen Hotelanlagen umgebaut werden.


----------



## JensDey (25. Juni 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Ich vermisse auf allen Seiten eine gesunde Selbstreflexion.


Definitiv. Es wäre damit so einfach:


dopero schrieb:


> Und gerade bei Wanderern/ Bergsteigern die Erkenntnis, dass auch ihre Nutzergruppe über die Jahre extrem zugenommen hat. Daraus sollte dann imho die Erkenntnis wachsen, dass eine erhöhte Dichte aller Nutzer eben zu mehr Berührungspunkten der Gruppen führt und von allen mehr Aufmerksamkeit und Rücksicht fordert.
> Mir fällt das insbesondere auf breiten Forst- und Almwegen auf. Da traf ich früher eher selten auf Wanderer bzw. -gruppen. Inzwischen ist das auf den gleichen Strecken wie damals gefühlt alle paar Augenblicke der Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ExcelBiker (25. Juni 2021)

Dahigez schrieb:


> Von einem Hotspot wie dem "Lago" auf die gesamten Alpen zu schließen, ist einfach nicht legitim.


Selbst am Lago di Garda gibt es Ecken, wo nichts los ist. Wir waren jetzt gerade für ein paar Tage da: Gefühlt war ganz Deutschland am Gardasee. Bei der einen Tour (Start bei Arco) waren auf dem Weg nach oben noch etliche Biker unterwegs, auf dem Trail waren wir alleine. Bei der anderen Tour (startet am Ledrosee) sind auf der Straße nach oben Massen unterwegs, hauptsächlich "Wanderer", die fast alles mit dem Auto hoch fahren und die letzten 250 hm dann zu Fuß. An der Hütte auch noch viele Biker. Nach der Hütte kommt eine 1/2 stündige Schiebepassage, und dann der Trail. Keine Biker, oben noch einige Wanderer, aber im Trail runter praktisch keine. Obwohl das direkt im schlimmsten Rummelplatz ist, findet man immer noch sehr ruhige Plätze. Von Verdrängung (egal wer wen verdrängen sollte) oder "Verlust der Bergeinsamkeit" keine Spur.


----------



## JensDey (25. Juni 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Selbst am Lago di Garda gibt es Ecken, wo nichts los ist.


Ich vermute auch nicht, dass der Autor meinte, die kompletten Alpen werden von Wanderern leergefegt. Es sind wie meist in diesen Diskussion einzelne Hotspots, die "problematisch" sind. Gut, hat er so differenziert nicht geschrieben. Dazu hätte man recherchieren müssen.


----------



## ExcelBiker (25. Juni 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Gut, hat er so differenziert nicht geschrieben. Dazu hätte man recherchieren müssen.


Und genau das werfen wir ihm vor, dass er das als Journalist nicht ordentlich gemacht hat.


----------



## JensDey (25. Juni 2021)

Das habe ich schon verstanden. Weiteres werde ich nicht erneut schreiben.


dopero schrieb:


> Ich vermisse auf allen Seiten eine gesunde Selbstreflexion.


----------



## sebhunter (25. Juni 2021)

Schön dass ihr anscheinend doch ggf. langsam auf der sachlichen Ebene wieder zueinander kommt...



pib schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Verdrängung von Wanderern durch Biker. Das ist ein Hirnfurz des Autors des Artikels. Ich könnte auf Anhieb zig Gipfel im Allgäu nennen, da kannst zig Stunden in seelenruhe wandern. Und dann gibt es halt Wege die in Wanderführern stehen, die aber auch bei Bikern beliebt sind und überregional bekannt sind, weil sie bei Strava oder Trailforks oder Kommot drin sind (alles Teufelszeugs! Insta auch!). Und auf diese wenigen Wege beziehen sich dann solche Artikel.
> 
> Hier bei uns wurden jetzt Wege "saniert", d.h. es wurden Steige die wegetechnisch völlig i.O. waren, für viel Geld "verkehrssicher" gemacht, damit auch Hinz und Kunz mit Turnschuhschlappen besser hoch kommt. Warum macht man das? Damit noch mehr Leute einen Weg hinauf kommen, den sie sonst vielleicht gar nicht gehen würden, weil zu schwer. Das ist ein Trend in den letzten Jahren, der von vielen hier sehr kritisch beäugt wird.
> 
> Die Berge werden voller, weil die natürliche Auslese immer weiter nach unten verschoben wird. Klar gilt das auch fürs e-biken. Aber eben genauso für Gondelfahrer und Klettersteiggeher und Wanderer denen die Wege immer einfacher serviert werden und die ehemals Schützhütten zu großen Hotelanlagen umgebaut werden.


...imho doch, denn das angestammte Revier der "Turnschuhwanderer" sind nun mal die "verkehrssicheren" gut ausgebauten Wege. Und genau da gibt´s wohl auch eine erhöhte Frequentierung durch u.a. E-MTBs. Und die "Turnschuhwanderer" wollen nicht auf "schwierige" wenn auch ruhige Wege ausweichen. Und da die regelmäßigen Begegnungen speziell wohl auch mit E-MTBs störend sind, werden diese Wanderer verdrängt...es gibt natürlich bestimmt Nutzergruppen, die das gut so finden 😉



JensDey schrieb:


> Ich vermute auch nicht, dass der Autor meinte, die kompletten Alpen werden von Wanderern leergefegt. Es sind wie meist in diesen Diskussion einzelne Hotspots, die "problematisch" sind. Gut, hat er so differenziert nicht geschrieben. Dazu hätte man recherchieren müssen.





ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Und genau das werfen wir ihm vor, dass er das als Journalist nicht ordentlich gemacht hat.


...natürlich hätte er schreiben können/sollen worauf er sich bezieht, besonders weil die Mehrheit der Leser den Bezug nicht hat und das dann allgemein auf die kompletten Alpen bezieht.
...vielleicht steckt da ja auch eine Absicht dahinter?...diese Leser fahren dann wo anders hin, weil´s in den Alpen so zugehen soll

Mir war aber beim Lesen des Kommentars schon klar, dass es hier nur um die Hotspots gehen kann...und in dem Bezug hat der Autor imho wohl schon nicht unrecht.
Denn da wo ich Wandern gehe, gibt´s keine E-MTBs und eigentlich auch keine MTBs...bis auf den einen:





Und wenn ich mit der Familie mal auf nen Berg spazieren will, wo´s ggf. noch oben Gastro gibt, weiß ich halt das da auch Radler und andere Nutzer unterwegs sind...es also stressiger wird...zum Glück gibts ober dann zum Ausgleich 🍺🥨🧀🥓


----------



## mw.dd (25. Juni 2021)

Dahigez schrieb:


> auch wenn du hier wahrscheinlich gerne zwischen E- und Bio-Bikern unterscheiden würdest


Das ist sinnvoll und notwendig; der Gesetzgeber tut das auch.
BTW: Es heißt nicht "Bio-Biker", sondern Radfahrer.


sebhunter schrieb:


> weiß ich halt das da auch Radler und andere Nutzer unterwegs sind...es also stressiger wird...


So ist es. Es gibt kein Recht, dort wo man hingeht oder auf dem Weg dahin alleine zu sein.


----------



## Deleted 54516 (25. Juni 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Das ist sinnvoll und notwendig; der Gesetzgeber tut das auch.
> BTW: Es heißt nicht "Bio-Biker", sondern Radfahrer.
> 
> So ist es. Es gibt kein Recht, dort wo man hingeht oder auf dem Weg dahin alleine zu sein.


Sorry Mein Fehler


----------



## Dahigez (25. Juni 2021)

sebhunter schrieb:


> ...imho doch, denn das angestammte Revier der "Turnschuhwanderer" sind nun mal die "verkehrssicheren" gut ausgebauten Wege. Und genau da gibt´s wohl auch eine erhöhte Frequentierung durch u.a. E-MTBs. Und die "Turnschuhwanderer" wollen nicht auf "schwierige" wenn auch ruhige Wege ausweichen. Und da die regelmäßigen Begegnungen speziell wohl auch mit E-MTBs störend sind, werden diese Wanderer verdrängt...es gibt natürlich bestimmt Nutzergruppen, die das gut so finden 😉


Mir ist diese Betrachtungsweise zu einseitig, ehrlich gesagt. Wenn es keine Turnschuh-Wanderer gäbe, könnten die E-Biker auf diesen Wegen doch ungestört fahren. Gleichzeitig wurde ja schon festgestellt, dass in den letzten Jahren auch die Zahl der Wanderer, und da insbesondere der Turnschuh-Wanderer, deren Ziel ggf. auch einfach nur das coole Insta-Pic ist, zugenommen hat. Man kann also nicht sagen, dass die E-Biker "die Wanderer" verdrängen, weil die nicht vorher alle schon da waren. Durch den hohen Nutzerdruck verdrängen sich, wenn schon, alle gegenseitig (obwohl das wie gesagt eher ein sehr punktuelles Problem ist).
Inwiefern man dieses Problem an den bestimmten Orten dann lösen kann und muss, ist die Frage. Ein einseitiges Verbot wird es bestimmt nicht lösen, schon gar nicht, wenn dieses Verbot gar über diese Orte hinausreicht. Ich behaupte mal, dass man das Problem eigentlich gar nicht lösen muss, weil sich das ggf. von alleine löst - wenn es für niemanden mehr attraktiv dort ist, geht auch keiner mehr hin - und es ja wie gesagt genügend Gegenden gibt, in die man gut ausweichen könnte (dass es viele der "neuen" Nutzer wahrscheinlich eher ganz lassen, statt sich über Alternativen zu informieren, die nicht im Netz gehyped sind, dürfte niemanden stören, außer vielleicht ein paar Tourismusmanager).
Unbeachtet davon sollte man natürlich darauf hinwirken, dass alle Nutzergruppen dabei möglichst rücksichtsvoll miteinander umgehen. Da gibt es sicherlich Verbesserungsbedarf, das aber auch auf allen Seiten.



JensDey schrieb:


> Ich vermute auch nicht, dass der Autor meinte, die kompletten Alpen werden von Wanderern leergefegt. Es sind wie meist in diesen Diskussion einzelne Hotspots, die "problematisch" sind. Gut, hat er so differenziert nicht geschrieben. Dazu hätte man recherchieren müssen.





sebhunter schrieb:


> ...natürlich hätte er schreiben können/sollen worauf er sich bezieht, besonders weil die Mehrheit der Leser den Bezug nicht hat und das dann allgemein auf die kompletten Alpen bezieht.
> ...vielleicht steckt da ja auch eine Absicht dahinter?


Ich würde mal nicht den Fehler machen zu glauben, der Autor war einfach nur unfähig oder schlampig. Der ist, wie jemand hier ja ausgegraben hat, schon länger im Geschäft, und an einen Autorenplatz für einen Meinungsartikel auf einem großen Portal wie "Welt" kommt man nicht so leicht. Leider sind gerade solche Ressorts wie "Reise" selbst bei eigentlich viel seriöseren Medien, als die "Welt" es ist, manchmal eine etwas fragwürdige Angelegenheit... Wie dem auch sei, ich denke (Achtung. Meinung!), dass der Autor schon genau wusste, was er da schrieb. Kann sein, dass es ihm nur darum ging, ein gerade kontroverses Thema für einen polarisierenden Artikel auszunutzen, um Traffic zu generieren. Da er aber aus der Ecke "Wandern" zu kommen scheint, liegt es nahe, dass er schon auch ein persönliches Interesse an dem Thema hat. 
Und nochmal: Er differenziert nicht, schreibt das Problem allein den E-Bikern zu (mit einer Tendenz zur Generalisierung auf alle MTB) und postuliert das für den gesamten Alpenraum. Er fordert es zwar nirgends explizit, aber natürlich legt er mit allen seinen rhetorischen Mitteln (und damit weiß er schon umzugehen) nahe, dass eine Lösung nur in einer Einschränkung der (E-)Biker zu finden sei. Und eine Lösung fordert er ganz dringend.
Schon aus Eigennutz - aber auch ganz allgemein - sollte man darauf angemessen reagieren. Dieser Artikel ist ein infamer Angriff, und den gilt es entschieden abzuwehren, insbesondere auch, indem man seine Mittel offenlegt. Das hat nichts damit zu tun, dass man eine berechtigte Diskussion ablehnt. Aber diese Diskussion sollte man auf vernünftiger Grundlage führen. Der bewusste Artikel ist keine.


----------



## Dahigez (25. Juni 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Das ist sinnvoll und notwendig; der Gesetzgeber tut das auch.


Bitte kläre mich hinsichtlich der Unterscheidung zwischen elektrifizierten und nicht-elektrifizierten Radfahrern in Bezug auf die Wahrnehmung des Betretungsrechts in freier Natur auf. Zumindest in Bayern sind mir da keine Unterschiede bekannt.

Ob eine Unterscheidung ggf. hilfreich wäre, ist eine andere Frage. Da bin ich mir aber ehrlich gesagt (noch) nicht schlüssig, wie ich dazu stehen soll.



mw.dd schrieb:


> BTW: Es heißt nicht "Bio-Biker", sondern Radfahrer.


Yo!


----------



## sebhunter (25. Juni 2021)

Dahigez schrieb:


> Inwiefern man dieses Problem an den bestimmten Orten dann lösen kann und muss, ist die Frage. Ein einseitiges Verbot wird es bestimmt nicht lösen, schon gar nicht, wenn dieses Verbot gar über diese Orte hinausreicht. Ich behaupte mal, dass man das Problem eigentlich gar nicht lösen muss, weil sich das ggf. von alleine löst - wenn es für niemanden mehr attraktiv dort ist, geht auch keiner mehr hin - und es ja wie gesagt genügend Gegenden gibt, in die man gut ausweichen könnte (dass es viele der "neuen" Nutzer wahrscheinlich eher ganz lassen, statt sich über Alternativen zu informieren, die nicht im Netz gehyped sind, dürfte niemanden stören, außer vielleicht ein paar Tourismusmanager).
> Unbeachtet davon sollte man natürlich darauf hinwirken, dass alle Nutzergruppen dabei möglichst rücksichtsvoll miteinander umgehen. Da gibt es sicherlich Verbesserungsbedarf, das aber auch auf allen Seiten.


Da bin ich 100% bei Dir, Verbote und Gesetztesänderungen bringen hier Null...doch ein Sache möchte ich im bayerischen Gesetzt ändern: Das Wort "geeignet" bitte streichen.

Ich denke auch die Attraktivität wird das Problem zum Teil von selbst lösen, und gegenseitiges Mitgefühl und Rücksichtnahme würde viel helfen, dafür fehlt´s aber am gesunden Menschenverstand, oder schlicht am Bewusstsein...hier könnte man aber mit "bewusstseinsfördernden Maßnahmen" einiges erreichen, imho sind schon immer zuviele Leute in den Bergen unterwegs, denen ihr Verhalten null bewusst ist...das war aber schon vor 40 Jahren so.

BTW.: was mir bei diesen Diskussionen immer wieder durch den Kopf geht sind zwei Anekdoten:

1. Als ich das erste mal in USA war, mit recht frischem Führerschein...lang ist´s her, sind mir diese Kreuzungen aufgefallen, an denen bei allen 4 Straßen ein Stoppschild steht. Da hat keiner Vorfahrt. Da fährt man ran, stoppt und muß sich mit den anderen einigen, wer zuerst fahren darf ☝️
...und das funktioniert, ganz einfach, sogar in den USA, ohne Schießerei 👍

Liese sich das auf das Verhalten unter allen Naturnutzern übertragen, hätten wir viele Probleme nicht.

Nur da fällt mir dann die zweite Anekdote ein:

2. Ulrich Wickert wurde mal gefragt, als er als Korrespondent aus Paris nach D zurück kam; Was denn der größte Unterschied zwischen deutschen und französischen Autofahrern sei? Wickert antwortete:
 "Deutsche Autofahrer würden eine Mutter mit Kind auf dem Zebrastreifen überfahren, wenn sie sich im Recht fühlten"

...es bleibt also schwierig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerjay (25. Juni 2021)

Was hat das eigentlich noch mit dem DAV zu tun?


----------



## JensDey (25. Juni 2021)

Ganz einfach:
noch schlechter, als schlechte Presse/ Werbung, ist keine Presse/ Werbung.

Wenn wir uns nicht über Sub-Themen unterhalten würden, würde dieser "brisante" Thread verschwinden.


----------



## scratch_a (25. Juni 2021)

sebhunter schrieb:


> ...doch ein Sache möchte ich im bayerischen Gesetzt ändern: Das Wort "geeignet" bitte streichen.



Mhh...aber genau dieses Wort ist ja im Grunde dafür gedacht gewesen, dass NICHT gewisse Ansprüche an Grundbesitzer gestellt werden können und somit zu unserem Vorteil, wenn ich die Ausführungen dazu von @Sun on Tour richtig verstanden habe. Nur leider wird es in der Presse und "Gegnern" gerne falsch ausgelegt/verwendet. Aber rechtlich würde es uns ja eher Schaden als helfen, wenn es gestrichen werden würde?


----------



## Dahigez (25. Juni 2021)

homerjay schrieb:


> Was hat das eigentlich noch mit dem DAV zu tun?


Als TE hast du natürlich das Recht, diese Frage zu stellen.

Ich würde sagen vordergründig nichts, hintergründig sehr viel, weil hier genau die Fragen behandelt werden, die letztlich ja auch der DAV beantworten muss: Wie will man das Miteinander - oder ggf. Gegeneinander - welcher Nutzer auf welchen Wegen wie organisieren. Zurzeit scheint einiges dafür zu sprechen, dass der DAV (zumindest der Hauptverband) da Lösungen anstrebt, die dem Verfasser des hier diskutiert Artikels in der Welt (siehe Link vor ein paar Seiten) durchaus gefallen dürften und dementsprechend der Mehrzahl der Mountainbiker eher nicht. Das dürfte dann wieder das Verhältnis dieser Fahrrad-Freunde zum DAV beeinflussen.

Neben Argumenten zu dem Thema ging es auch noch um die Art und Weise, wie gerne gegen das Mountainbiken auf Wegen argumentiert wird, was evtl. auch dem einen oder anderen DAV-Mitglied in internen Diskussionen oder zumindest im Feststellen der eigenen Haltung gegenüber der DAV-Haltung hilfreich sein könnte.


----------



## sebhunter (25. Juni 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Mhh...aber genau dieses Wort ist ja im Grunde dafür gedacht gewesen, dass NICHT gewisse Ansprüche an Grundbesitzer gestellt werden können und somit zu unserem Vorteil, wenn ich die Ausführungen dazu von @Sun on Tour richtig verstanden habe. Nur leider wird es in der Presse und "Gegnern" gerne falsch ausgelegt/verwendet. Aber rechtlich würde es uns ja eher Schaden als helfen, wenn es gestrichen werden würde?


ja das habe ich auch gelesen, aber nicht zu 100% verstanden, geht wohl um die Befreiung der Haftung der Grundeigentümer....
...aber dieses Wort "geeignet" führt halt immer wieder zu unnötigen Diskussionen und Auslegungsversuchen. Daher hat man das wohl auch in der Novelle des Nat.-Gesetzes in Sachsen Anhalt gestrichen.


homerjay schrieb:


> Was hat das eigentlich noch mit dem DAV zu tun?


..und ohne das Wort "geeignet" hätten wir in Bayern auch nicht diese unsägliche VwV und keinen DAV der hier vor der Politik einknicken müsste.


----------



## Dahigez (25. Juni 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Mhh...aber genau dieses Wort ist ja im Grunde dafür gedacht gewesen, dass NICHT gewisse Ansprüche an Grundbesitzer gestellt werden können und somit zu unserem Vorteil, wenn ich die Ausführungen dazu von @Sun on Tour richtig verstanden habe. Nur leider wird es in der Presse und "Gegnern" gerne falsch ausgelegt/verwendet. Aber rechtlich würde es uns ja eher Schaden als helfen, wenn es gestrichen werden würde?


Rechts-Deutsch ist eine schwierige Angelegenheit und deshalb würde ich mir hier kein Urteil erlauben. Aber ich hatte @Sun on Tour genauso verstanden wie du (außer dass es uns dann ja nutzen würde, wenn es gestrichen würde). Vielleicht mag er uns hier kurz erhellen?

Edit: Oder bist du Grundbesitzer? 

Unabhängig davon scheint das Wort "geeignet" aber tatsächlich einige Verwirrung zu stiften, die im Moment versucht wird gegen das Mountainbiken auszunutzen. Von dem her, und wenn dadurch die Gesetzeslage klarer werden würde, hätte ich nichts dagegen, das Wort zu streichen. Ist ja, soweit ich die Ausführungen erinnere, auch in einem Waldgesetz eines anderen Bundeslandes so geschehen.


----------



## Dahigez (25. Juni 2021)

sebhunter schrieb:


> ja das habe ich auch gelesen, aber nicht zu 100% verstanden, geht wohl um die Befreiung der Haftung der Grundeigentümer....


Soweit ich das erinnere, ging es bei "geeignet" darum, dass ein Wegenutzer gegenüber dem Eigentümer keine bestimmte Nutzungsart einklagen kann, obschon die Nutzung allgemein erlaubt ist. Quasi: Ja, du darfst da Fahrrad fahren, aber eben nur, wenn du es auch kannst. Wenn du es nicht kannst, kannst du den Eigentümer nicht in die Pflicht nehmen, den Weg so herzurichten, dass du es kannst.


----------



## dertutnix (25. Juni 2021)

Apropos DAV

Ein Vorschlag, ich meine von Benjamin / @GlobeT sogar selbst, war doch, sich selbst beim DAV in der Sektion einzubringen. Die Sektion München hat demnächst ihre Jahreshauptversammlung, wäre ggf. eine Möglichkeit 








						Alpenverein München & Oberland (DAV)
					

Wir sind der Alpenverein (DAV) für München und Umgebung – und Heimat für alle, die die Berge lieben. Unsere Mitglieder erleben die Berge sicher, ökologisch und gemeinschaftlich – heute und in Zukunft. Gemeinsam setzen wir uns dafür ein, das




					www.alpenverein-muenchen-oberland.de


----------



## ExcelBiker (25. Juni 2021)

sebhunter schrieb:


> doch ein Sache möchte ich im bayerischen Gesetzt ändern: Das Wort "geeignet" bitte streichen.


Das "geeignet" hat im Juristendeutsch sehr wohl eine für uns positive Meinung. Erst mal gibt es zu dem Thema etliche Kommentare und Herleitungen, warum das genau so formuliert ist. Und dann gibt es das Urteil vom Gericht in Aichach, wo das noch mal klar und präzise aufgeführt wird.

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, geht es hier darum, dass du mit deinem Fahrzeug (Im BayNatSchG steht nichts von Fahrrädern, sondern von Fahrzeugen. Da kommen also auch Dreiräder und Tretroller vor.) dort fahren kannst, wenn du dort fahren kannst. Das klingt erst mal banal, ist es aber nicht. Wenn ich nach der neuen VwV gehe, die eine "Eignung" per Vorschrift erzwingen will, bekomme ich auch eine Haftung gegenüber der Aussage. Wenn also irgendwo steht "Der Weg XY ist für Fahrräder geeignet" und jemand kommt mit einem Hollandrad daher und hat Null Ahnung vom biken, wird auch an einer mickrigen 2 cm hohen Wurzel oder einem Stein sagen "unfahrbar". Da freuen sich dann manche Juristen, um Schadensersatz einzuklagen. Deshalb ist das mit dem "geeignet" so wichtig, weil es gerade die Haftung raus nimmt, für eine bestimmt Wegeigenschaft einzustehen. Deshalb die erst mal komische Erklärung: Du darfst den Weg fahren, wenn du dort fahren kannst, dann ist er für dich geeignet. Wenn du es nicht kannst, machst du das aber auch auf eigene Verantwortung (probieren ist also erlaubt).

Es ist übrigens kein Zufall, dass die Regierung hier nicht das Gesetz ändert, sondern eine bescheuerte VwV macht, gegen die viel schlechter anzugehen ist als gegen ein neues Gesetz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebhunter (25. Juni 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, geht es hier darum, dass du mit deinem Fahrzeug (Im BayNatSchG steht nichts von Fahrrädern, sondern von Fahrzeugen. Da kommen also auch Dreiräder und Tretroller vor.) dort fahren kannst, wenn du dort fahren kannst. Das klingt erst mal banal, ist es aber nicht. Wenn ich nach der neuen VwV gehe, die eine "Eignung" per Vorschrift erzwingen will, bekomme ich auch eine Haftung gegenüber der Aussage. Wenn also irgendwo steht "Der Weg XY ist für Fahrräder geeignet" und jemand kommt mit einem Hollandrad daher und hat Null Ahnung vom biken, wird auch an einer mickrigen 2 cm hohen Wurzel oder einem Stein sagen "unfahrbar". Da freuen sich dann manche Juristen, um Schadensersatz einzuklagen. Deshalb ist das mit dem "geeignet" so wichtig, weil es gerade die Haftung raus nimmt, für eine bestimmt Wegeigenschaft einzustehen. Deshalb die erst mal komische Erklärung: Du darfst den Weg fahren, wenn du dort fahren kannst, dann ist er für dich geeignet. Wenn du es nicht kannst, machst du das aber auch auf eigene Verantwortung (probieren ist also erlaubt).


...gut erklärt👍...aber weshalb brauchts da dann Gerichtsurteile, Gutachten, Kommentare? Hätte man doch einfach nur einen Nachsatz wie: "die Eignung liegt im Ermessen des Nutzers." rein geschrieben, dann hätte man sich doch viel Aufwand gespart?


ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Das "geeignet" hat im Juristendeutsch sehr wohl eine für uns positive Meinung. Erst mal gibt es zu dem Thema etliche Kommentare und Herleitungen, warum das genau so formuliert ist. Und dann gibt es das Urteil vom Gericht in Aichach, wo das noch mal klar und präzise aufgeführt wird.


...leider "nur" das Gericht in Aichach...das ist ein Amtsgericht? Dann ist klar weshalb da Ministerien meinen sie könnten sich da drüber hinweg setzen🙄

Und beim Juristendeutsch hab ich immer mehr meine Zweifel ob das so zielführend ist: da will man etwas klar regeln und ausdrücken, raus kommt dann aber leider oft etwas was nur noch Juristen verstehen, wodurch dann Tür und Tor für Interpretation geöffnet ist...klar für Juristen ist das ganz klar, aber für den Bürger leider nicht...sieht man an diesem Beispiel ganz gut...hmm.


----------



## Sun on Tour (26. Juni 2021)

Das "geeignet" hatte ürsprünglich überhaupt keine Bedeutung über die man sich hätte Gedanken machen müssen.

... an der Bedeutung hat sich nichts geändert ... aber manche glauben, dass man darüber supereinfach Grundrechte am Gesetz vorbei aushebeln könnte ...


----------



## dopero (26. Juni 2021)

sebhunter schrieb:


> ...leider "nur" das Gericht in Aichach...das ist ein Amtsgericht? Dann ist klar weshalb da Ministerien meinen sie könnten sich da drüber hinweg setzen🙄


Einfach mal die Seite der DIMB zur Rechtslage in By durchlesen.
Und das Gericht in Aichach hat nicht entschieden was geeignet in diesem Zusammenhang bedeutet, sondern in der Urteilsbegründung sehr ausführlich die geltenden Rahmenbedingungen aus verschiedenen Quellen und mit juristischem Sachverstand wiedergegeben. Quasi eine Verdeutlichung/Erklärung in allgemein verständlichen Worten.


----------



## sebhunter (26. Juni 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Einfach mal die Seite der DIMB zur Rechtslage in By durchlesen.
> Und das Gericht in Aichach hat nicht entschieden was geeignet in diesem Zusammenhang bedeutet, sondern in der Urteilsbegründung sehr ausführlich die geltenden Rahmenbedingungen aus verschiedenen Quellen und mit juristischem Sachverstand wiedergegeben. Quasi eine Verdeutlichung/Erklärung in allgemein verständlichen Worten.


ja die Urteilsbegründung ist sehr gut, ausführlich und verständlich. 
Mir gings nur darum, daß dies wohl gern übergangen wird, weil es halt "nur" von einem AG kommt.
Ich hab das grad seit Jahren mit privaten Krankenversicherungen, AG Urteile werten die als "Einzelfallentscheidung" für die gilt nur was "höchstrichterlich" entschieden wurde...sprich solange da nicht was vorm BSG oder BGH entschieden wird, bewegt sich nix...und dafür hat aber der einfache Versicherte nicht die Mittel....


----------



## JensDey (26. Juni 2021)

sebhunter schrieb:


> Und beim Juristendeutsch hab ich immer mehr meine Zweifel ob das so zielführend ist: da will man etwas klar regeln und ausdrücken, raus kommt dann aber leider oft etwas was nur noch Juristen verstehen, wodurch dann Tür und Tor für Interpretation geöffnet ist...


Und Umsetzen müssen es dann Nichtjuristen im Wald: wir, die Wanderer, Besitzer, Jagd und Forst.


----------



## franzam (26. Juni 2021)

sebhunter schrieb:


> ja die Urteilsbegründung ist sehr gut, ausführlich und verständlich.
> Mir gings nur darum, daß dies wohl gern übergangen wird, weil es halt "nur" von einem AG kommt.
> Ich hab das grad seit Jahren mit privaten Krankenversicherungen, AG Urteile werten die als "Einzelfallentscheidung" für die gilt nur was "höchstrichterlich" entschieden wurde...sprich solange da nicht was vorm BSG oder BGH entschieden wird, bewegt sich nix...und dafür hat aber der einfache Versicherte nicht die Mittel....


ja, die Möglichkeit, dass ein Urteil ein oder zwei Instanzen höher anders ausfällt ist durchaus gegeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (30. Juni 2021)

Nette Aktion der DAV Sektion Eichstätt:








						Anhalten, Hallo sagen, anlächeln
					

Eichstätt/Dollnstein - Nussmischungen und selbst gehäkelte Herzen haben die Mountainbiker der Alpenvereins-Sektion Eichstätt im Rah ...




					www.donaukurier.de
				




Gute Aussagen im Artikel:
"Wanderer meinten, sie hätten kein Problem mit Mountainbikern, aber diese sollten sich rücksichtsvoll und nicht aggressiv verhalten.  Die Fußgänger baten auch um Verständnis, wenn sie nicht sofort reagieren und zur Seite springen.  Gerne täten sie das, wenn man rechtzeitig durch Klingeln das Überholen ankündigt und dabei die Geschwindigkeit dementsprechend verringert. ...

... deshalb am besten langsam an die Wanderer heranfahren, sich auf freundliche Art bemerkbar machen und warten, bis der Weg frei ist, oder anhalten und selbst den Weg freimachen, so die Empfehlung.  Es zeigte sich, dass es keine Probleme geben würde, wenn sich alle Beteiligten rücksichtsvoll und freundlich verhalten."


----------



## Marshall6 (30. Juni 2021)

Mal ein Beispiel für die DAV Jugendabteilungen:


----------



## scratch_a (7. Juli 2021)

Bei uns gibt es auch gute Neuigkeiten mit dem DAV:








						Jura Trails soll im Herbst eröffnen
					

DAV und SPD stellen das Projekt mit sieben Strecken an den Hängen rund um Neumarkt vor. Der Stadtrat muss noch zustimmen.




					www.mittelbayerische.de
				




Ich bin sehr gespannt


----------



## dopero (8. Juli 2021)

> Die Kosten belaufen sich auf einen sechsstelligen Betrag,


😳


----------



## scratch_a (8. Juli 2021)

Hier noch ein etwas ausführlicherer Artikel dazu: http://neumarktonline.de/art.php?newsid=110517



> Mountainbiker sollen bald legal in den Wald dürfen


Bereits die Überschrift ist mal wieder irreführend. In den Wald dürfen wir schon die ganze Zeit legal.



> Ein großer Mountainbike-Park


Einzelne Wege für MTB machen halt noch lange keinen Park. Die verschiedenen Trails können sehr gut in eine Tour mit eingebaut werden, aber es wird nicht so sein, dass man sich ausschließlich auf diesen bewegen wird. Könnte man aber durch so eine Wortwahl durchaus verstehen.

Und ja, als ich die Summe gelesen habe, musste ich auch staunen. Ich kenne aber keinerlei Details und kann mir deshalb auch nicht vorstellen, was daran so teuer sein soll. Die Trails existieren ja bereits einige Jahre. Die Beschilderung wird mit Sicherheit nicht soviel kosten.



> Auch sollten nächtliche Bike-Touren nicht nur mit den zugesagten Hinweis-Schildern untersagt werden. Einige Stadträte mahnten ein Überwachungskonzept an.


"Überwachungskonzept" ....auch das hört sich für mich etwas befremdlich an und kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das mit Datenschutz so einfach umzusetzen sein wird.



> Zwei der größten Herausforderungen waren die offene Haftungsfrage sowie die Verantwortung für die Wegesicherung, die bisher bei den Waldeigentümern liegt.


Wenn das wirklich die zwei größten Herausforderungen waren, dann frage ich mich, was bei uns eigentlich schief läuft. Nur bei einem dieser Wege sind meines Wissens wirklich gebaute Hindernisse vorhanden, bei dem über diese zwei Punkte gesprochen werden hat müssen. Bei den anderen naturnahen Wegen ohne künstliche Hindernisse gibt es diese Fragen doch eigentlich gar nicht?


Also insgesamt finde ich es eine sehr gute Sache, dass diese Wege legalisiert werden sollen. Sie wurden zwar schon jahrelang auch so gefahren, aber man hatte trotzdem immer wieder ein komisches Gefühl dabei. Und so besteht auch die Chance, dass sich mehr an der Pflege der Wege beteiligen (wollen), wenn man weiß, dass es langfristig und legal ist. Von dem her auf jeden Fall vielen Dank für die Personen, die sich bereits sein einigen Jahren dafür sehr einsetzen!

Einen etwas faden Beigeschmack haben allerdings so manche Ansichten (vor allem von Politiker) sowie die Berichterstattung darüber. Und falls dafür ein anderer Weg ein Verbotsschild bekommen sollte, wäre es für mich ein fragwürdiger Deal. Aber bevor wir den Teufel an die Wand malen warten wir mal ab, wie sich das ganze letztendlich entwickelt und bleiben positiv.


----------



## Gluehhops (9. Juli 2021)

tldnr; Sollte man nun austreten oder drin bleiben?
Bitte liken 👍=drinbleiben  🙁 = austreten


----------



## Blasius0 (15. Juli 2021)




----------



## JensDey (15. Juli 2021)

Gluehhops schrieb:


> tldnr; Sollte man nun austreten oder drin bleiben _oder doch lesen, verstehen und sich eine eigene Meinung bilden_?
> Bitte liken 👍=drinbleiben  🙁 = austreten _ = lesen_


Hab mal editiert.


----------



## Gluehhops (15. Juli 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Hab mal editiert.


Das   - Emoji sehe ich nicht bei den Like-Reactions 

Meine Austrittserklärung habe ich mit Begründung (sehe meine Interessen als MTBler nicht mehr ausreichend vertreten) übrigens inzwischen an den DAV geschickt. Meine bessere Hälfte hat ihre Mitgliedschaft ebenfalls gekündigt. 

Wir hatten das ohnehin seit längerem vor, da wir die Leistungen kaum noch in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## JensDey (15. Juli 2021)

Gluehhops schrieb:


> Das   - Emoji sehe ich nicht bei den Like-Reactions


Wenn ich das hinbekommen hätte, wäre das natürlich cooler. Es hat leider keine anderes gepasst. Und bringen würde es auch nichts, weil ich dann ja auch wirklich deinen Beitrag hätte editieren. 😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HabeDEhre (15. Juli 2021)

Blasius0 schrieb:


>


Unterstützt durch Deutscher Alpenverein (DAV)

dafür garnich mal so schlecht...


----------



## dopero (15. Juli 2021)

Andauernd Vorurteile zu wiederholen und diese zur Vertiefung auch noch bildlich darzustellen, ist gar nicht mal so schlecht?
Irgendwie muss ich ein anderes Video gesehen haben.

P.S. Ja, ich mag den Harry G überhaupt nicht. Rumschreien hat nichts mit Comedy zu tiun.


----------



## HabeDEhre (15. Juli 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Andauernd Vorurteile zu wiederholen und diese zur Vertiefung auch noch bildlich darzustellen, ist gar nicht mal so schlecht?


So wie in jedem Thread in dem das böse E-Thema aufkommt?

Vielleicht hab ich auch ein anderes Video gesehn, oder du hast das Video nicht bis zum Ende geschaut. Die Mesage die rüber kommen soll find ich jedenfalls gut...

„Wenn sich beide Seiten normal aufführen würden, dann tut sich auch keiner weh und alle hätten Spaß“


----------



## dopero (15. Juli 2021)

Die Vorurteile zuerst bildlich zu zementieren hilft dabei aber gar nicht.
Und warum werden die „Verfehlungen“ der Wanderer nur ganz kurz erwähnt, ohne diese darzustellen? Will man da dem Unterstützer DAV möglichst nicht auf die Füße treten?

Weitere Beispiele der Sprachwahl, bei denen mir im Video der Hals schwillt:
„Nicht alle MTBer sind Rowdys“ entspricht für mich „Die meisten MTBer sind Rowdys“
„Geeignete Wege“ mit den Händen in Anführungszeichen setzen, bedeutet für mich, dass es ironisch oder nicht ganz ernst gemeint ist. Beides ist hier fehl am Platz.


----------



## pib (15. Juli 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> „Die meisten MTBer sind Rowdys“



Leider auch mein Eindruck. Tatsächlich habe ich das Gefühl das der große Anteil sich nicht benimmt. Ansonsten hätten wir ja nicht so einen schlechten Ruf. Die meisten wissen nichts von irgendwelchen Trailrules und ziehen doch einfach ihr Egoding durch.

das Filmchen finde ich sehr witzig.


----------



## JensDey (15. Juli 2021)

Schreibst du das aus Sicht des Wanderers?
Ich erlebe gar nicht genug andere Biker auf dem Trail als das ich mir ein Urteil bilden könnte.
Biker sind ein Spiegelbild der Gesellschaft. Also können sie kaum schlimmer sein, als der Rest. Das ist unlogisch.


----------



## pib (15. Juli 2021)

Einfach mal anhalten und sich mit den Wanderern unterhalten.


----------



## Sun on Tour (15. Juli 2021)

Tagesaktuell:








						Mountainbike, Wandern, Natur - miteinander?
					

Mountainbiker zerstören angeblich Wege, verscheuchen Wild, gefährden Wanderer. Was ist dran an diesen Vorwürfen? Darüber diskutierte Mathias Marschner von der Deutschen Initiative Mountainbike e. V. mit Vertretern diverser Institutionen in BR24live.




					www.br.de


----------



## JensDey (15. Juli 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> P.S. Ja, ich mag den Harry G überhaupt nicht. Rumschreien hat nichts mit Comedy zu tiun.


Die Comedy oder Satire neigt dazu, Dinge übertrieben darzustellen.
Ich fand die Botschaft pro "miteinander".
Das, was du zusammenfasst kann man so deuten, wenn man unbedingt! möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (15. Juli 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Tagesaktuell:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klingt auf jeden Fall interessant, danke für die Info. Hoffentlich sehen sich das auch die Personen vom Bund Naturschutz an, die jetzt bei uns schon wieder beleidigt sind: http://neumarktonline.de/art.php?newsid=110558

Vorher kommt um 18:45h bei BergaufBergab: Wandern, Mountainbiken, Natur: Vom Miteinander in den Bergen


----------



## pib (16. Juli 2021)

Bei uns in der Gegend leider eher diese Schilder:





als diese hier:


----------



## sebhunter (16. Juli 2021)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Unterstützt durch Deutscher Alpenverein (DAV)
> 
> dafür garnich mal so schlecht...


ja bis auf eine Aussage sehr genial. Bei dieser Aussage hat wohl der DAV den Text geschrieben...finde ich sehrt bedenklich. Es ist zu fürchten, dass sich das wohl genauso etablieren wird 


sebhunter schrieb:


> Nur eine Sache ist daneben:
> "_welcher Weg geeignet ist entscheiden die Behörden_" stimmt so leider nicht. Woher die Aussage kommt sieht man im Abspann...der DAV war beteiligt 🙄


----------



## homerjay (16. Juli 2021)

Blasius0 schrieb:


>


Ganz nett.


----------



## pib (16. Juli 2021)

sebhunter schrieb:


> ja bis auf eine Aussage sehr genial. Bei dieser Aussage hat wohl der DAV den Text geschrieben...finde ich sehrt bedenklich. Es ist zu fürchten, dass sich das wohl genauso etablieren wird



Mit der neuen VWV in Bayern leider schon.


----------



## Dahigez (16. Juli 2021)

pib schrieb:


> Mit der neuen VWV in Bayern leider schon.


Zum Glück nicht. Sie würden es gerne entscheiden können, aber im Zweifel entscheiden die Gerichte auf Grundlage der Gesetze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerjay (16. Juli 2021)

Ich habe den Eindruck, der Alpenverein versucht jetzt, mit einer halbherzigen Kampagne, zu der auch dieses eher semi-lustige Video gehört, zu retten, was (nicht mehr) zu retten ist. Der DAV hat maßgeblich daran mitgearbeitet, dass es nunmehr einen Kriterienkatalog gibt, anhand dessen die Behörden beurteilen sollen, ob ein Weg geeignet ist oder nicht. Zudem besteht nunmehr die Möglichkeit für die Grundbesitzer, selbst Schilder aufzustellen und diese Möglichkeit wurde wohl offensichtlich bereits rege genutzt. Die Evaluierung der Wege läuft derzeit und es werden noch viel mehr Sperrung dazukommen.

Zum Thema bayerische Kabarettisten/Comedians:
Zuerst kommt der Gerhard Polt, dann der Michel Mittermaier und dann kommt erst mal lang nix, bis der Günther Grünwald kommt und danach kommt nix mehr....


----------



## Dahigez (16. Juli 2021)

homerjay schrieb:


> Zum Thema bayerische Kabarettisten/Comedians:
> Zuerst kommt der Gerhard Polt, dann der Michel Mittermaier und dann kommt erst mal lang nix, bis der Günther Grünwald kommt und danach kommt nix mehr....


Gibt schon noch mehr Gutes aus Bayern. Frank-Markus Barwasser z.B., wobei der natürlich Franke ist und damit eigentlich kein Bayer. Aber ja, Polt ist halt hintersinnig, während das obige Video von Harry G einfach nur platt ist. Quasi ein Jens Jeremies - wenn den noch jemand kennt - der bayrischen Komödianten.


----------



## franzam (16. Juli 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Klingt auf jeden Fall interessant, danke für die Info. Hoffentlich sehen sich das auch die Personen vom Bund Naturschutz an, die jetzt bei uns schon wieder beleidigt sind: http://neumarktonline.de/art.php?newsid=110558
> 
> Vorher kommt um 18:45h bei BergaufBergab: Wandern, Mountainbiken, Natur: Vom Miteinander in den Bergen


Übrigens eine wirklich zu empfehlende Folge von Bergauf-Bergab 👍


----------



## Sandheide (16. Juli 2021)

homerjay schrieb:


> Zudem besteht nunmehr die Möglichkeit für die Grundbesitzer, selbst Schilder aufzustellen


Er muss es aber vorher trotzdem von der Behörde genehmigen lassen.


----------



## dopero (16. Juli 2021)

Sandheide schrieb:


> Er muss müsste es aber vorher trotzdem von der Behörde genehmigen lassen.


Bitte realistisch bleiben.


----------



## dopero (16. Juli 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> Übrigens eine wirklich zu empfehlende Folge von Bergauf-Bergab 👍


Dem kann ich fast komplett zustimmen.
Beim Beitrag über den Wiener Wald hat mir aber ein Hinweis auf die komplett andere rechtliche Ausgangslage in AT gefehlt.
Denn natürlich werden die ausgewiesenen Wege angenommen, weil man auf allen anderen illegal unterwegs ist.


----------



## scratch_a (17. Juli 2021)

Neuer Beitrag bzgl. DAV/Neumarkt: 






> "Wenn ein Mountainbiker stürzt und sich verletzt, können dafür die Waldbesitzer bis zu einem gewissen Grad zur Verantwortung gezogen werden"



Dann sagt der vom DAV, dass die Sektion über den Hauptverband eine Versicherung haben. Die greife aber nur bei DAV-Mitgliedern, andere Mountainbiker wären mehr oder weniger auf eigene Gefahr unterwegs. 
Das ist schon interessant. Zuerst macht man Trails legal mit Hauptargument der Haftung und ist sich bewusst, dass damit viele andere angezogen werden. Dann übernimmt der DAV die Haftung, aber nur für Mitglieder und plötzlich ist es dann kein Problem mehr, wenn dann andere trotzdem fahren? Stehe ich gerade auf der Leitung oder wo ist da mein Gedankenfehler?
Oder hofft der DAV, dass wegen dieser Trails dann sämtliche Biker Mitglieder werden?


----------



## Marshall6 (17. Juli 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Neuer Beitrag bzgl. DAV/Neumarkt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich kann das Video leider nicht sehen, da seit einem Gewitter vor ein paar Tagen mein DSL tot ist.

Der Gedankenfehler ist bereits ganz oben: 
„Waldbesitzer können zur Verantwortung gezogen werden.“
Das ist der gleiche Quatsch der immer erzählt wird. Nur wenn man Bullshit oft genug erzählt, glauben es erst ein paar wenige und am Ende fast alle.

Zum Thema auf eigene Gefahr unterwegs und Versicherungen:
Ich bin oft auf eigene Gefahr unterwegs, kann Risiken durch Lebenserfahrung und erworbene Fähigkeiten einschätzen. 
Andere wären halt gerne immer in Vollkasko gewindelt. Unmündige, risikofreudige Menschen werden halt manchmal von Realität eingeholt ..


----------



## Dahigez (17. Juli 2021)

Marshall6 schrieb:


> Der Gedankenfehler ist bereits ganz oben:
> „Waldbesitzer können zur Verantwortung gezogen werden.“
> Das ist der gleiche Quatsch der immer erzählt wird. Nur wenn man Bullshit oft genug erzählt, glauben es erst ein paar wenige und am Ende fast alle.


Naja, wenn der Mountainbiker in angespitzte Holzpfähle stürzt, dann kann der Grundbesitzer eventuell schon zu Verantwortung gezogen werden. 

Vielleicht sollte man den Gedanken mal weiterverfolgen, dann müssten die Grundbesitzer eher gegen die ganzen Stöckchenleger vorgehen anstatt gegen die Mountainbiker.

(Sicherheitshinweis: Wer die Ironie findet, darf sie behalten.)


----------



## Gluehhops (17. Juli 2021)

Marshall6 schrieb:


> Zum Thema auf eigene Gefahr unterwegs und Versicherungen:



Von welcher Versicherung sprecht ihr eigentlich? Im Falle eines Unfalls krankenversichert ist man ja beispielsweise generell, wird es schwerwiegender stehen Pflege- und Rentenversicherung schon parat. Insofern verstehe ich die Formulierung "auf eigene Gefahr" nicht, denn bei uns ist ja quasi nichts "auf eigene Gefahr".

Und zur Verkehrssicherungspflicht:


> Die rechtlich gebotene Verkehrssicherung umfasst diejenigen Maßnahmen, die ein umsichtiger und verständiger, in vernünftigen Grenzen vorsichtiger Mensch für notwendig und ausreichend hält, um andere vor Schäden zu schützen. Es geht also nicht darum, jeder abstrakten Gefahr vorzubeugen. Nicht jedes _Unglück_ im Zusammenhang mit der Verkehrssicherung ist somit _Unrecht_. Es geht darum, dass ein Grad an Sicherheit gewährleistet ist, *dem die in dem jeweiligen Bereich entsprechende Verkehrsauffassung für erforderlich hält*. Passiert dennoch ein Unglück, handelt es sich um ein allgemeines Lebensrisiko und nicht um eine Verletzung der Verkehrssicherungspflicht, die zu einem Schadensersatzanspruch führt. (Quellen s. wikipedia)


Jedem, der in einem nicht speziell dafür ausgelegten Waldgebiet mit dem Fahrrad über Stock und Stein heizen muss, sollte klar sein, dass dies eine Nutzung ist, die außerhalb des Zweckes liegt, der für diesen Bereich vernünftigerweise angenommen werden kann. 

Auf einer speziell für MTB ausgezeichneten Strecke mag das natürlich wieder anders aussehen - dort könnte man einen Haftungsanspruch annehmen, wenn der Eigentümer / Betreiber z.B. umgefallende Bäume einfach auf der Strecke liegen lässt. Somit erhöht sich durch diese Kennzeichnung eigentlich das Risiko für den Betreiber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (17. Juli 2021)

Kleine Anmerkung noch dazu:


Gluehhops schrieb:


> Auf einer speziell für MTB ausgezeichneten Strecke mag das natürlich wieder anders aussehen - dort könnte man einen Haftungsanspruch annehmen, wenn der Eigentümer / Betreiber z.B. umgefallende Bäume einfach auf der Strecke liegen lässt. Somit erhöht sich durch diese Kennzeichnung eigentlich das Risiko für den Betreiber.


Abgesehen davon, dass man sich auch auf ausgewiesenen Strecken oder sogar im Bikepark immer über die gegebenen Umstände zu vergewissern hat, bewirkt die bloße Kennzeichnung hinsichtlich der Verkehrssicherungspflicht genau: überhaupt nix.


----------



## Sun on Tour (17. Juli 2021)

Der erste Fehler war - und der steht der Akzeptanz des Mountainbikens bei anderen Interessengruppen direkt entgegen, dass man den Leuten glauben gemacht hat, es gäbe die Möglichkeit das Radfahren in der Natur, respektive Mountainbiken auf bestehenden Wegen überhaupt z. B. durch die Definition "objektiver Eigenschaften" von Wegen einzuschränken.

Der zweite, dass man glaubt die Verkehrssicherungspflicht gäbe eine weitere Möglichkeit her.

Beides ist falsch - diese Aussagen dafür aber im richtigen Thread.


----------



## mw.dd (17. Juli 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Die greife aber nur bei DAV-Mitgliedern, andere Mountainbiker wären mehr oder weniger auf eigene Gefahr unterwegs.


Der DAV HN geht sogar soweit, mit diesem "Argument" Nichtmitgliedern das Befahren seiner "eigenen" Strecke zu verbieten.


Marshall6 schrieb:


> Andere wären halt gerne immer in Vollkasko gewindelt. Unmündige, risikofreudige Menschen werden halt manchmal von Realität eingeholt ..


Ich meine das nicht. Dieses Windelbedürfnis scheint eher auf der Anbieterseite oder der der Berufsbesorgten zu liegen.


Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Kleine Anmerkung noch dazu:
> 
> Abgesehen davon, dass man sich auch auf ausgewiesenen Strecken oder sogar im Bikepark immer über die gegebenen Umstände zu vergewissern hat, bewirkt die bloße Kennzeichnung hinsichtlich der Verkehrssicherungspflicht genau: überhaupt nix.


Ich weiß nicht, wie oft Du das noch schreiben musst, bis es alle begriffen haben. Und ich weiß leider auch nicht, wie man das nun endlich abschließend in die Köpfe bekommt...


----------



## franzam (17. Juli 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, wie oft Du das noch schreiben musst, bis es alle begriffen haben. Und ich weiß leider auch nicht, wie man das nun endlich abschließend in die Köpfe bekommt...


Das kann lange dauern. Wie war das mit Gallileis _Tamensi movetur! _


----------



## scratch_a (17. Juli 2021)

Von einigen Interessensgruppen ist es ja überhaupt nicht erwünscht, dass die gesetzliche Lage und die realen Gegebenheiten in die Köpfe kommt. Durch ständiges Wiederholen von falschen Fakten und Nebelkerzen werden die Menschen so verwirrt, dass sie einem gar nichts mehr glauben und dann lieber "auf Nummer sicher" gehen. Sprich, MTB raus aus dem Wald.
Ich halte es leider auch für realistisch, dass bei uns die Strategie verfolgt wird, paar MTB-Trails zu legalisieren (natürlich nur für DAV-Mitglieder) und im Gegenzug gleich paar andere attraktive Wege für MTB zu sperren. Ich bin gespannt. Aber bei so viel Unsinn, wie in den Medien darüber berichtet wird, bin ich äußerst skeptisch.


----------



## Sun on Tour (17. Juli 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ich halte es leider auch für realistisch, dass bei uns die Strategie verfolgt wird, paar MTB-Trails zu legalisieren (...) und im Gegenzug gleich paar andere attraktive Wege für MTB zu sperren.


Das war Ziel des Ganzen - wird sich aber nicht ausgehen.


----------



## scratch_a (17. Juli 2021)

Das hoffe ich, dass es nicht soweit kommt. 
Wir waren die letzten Jahre viel mehr auf den anderen Wegen unterwegs als auf den (illegalen) MTB-Trails. Sobald ich das erste Verbotsschild sehe, wird die DIMB kontaktiert


----------



## bone0815 (17. Juli 2021)

Es sind meistens Versicherungen welche möglichkeiten suchen ihre Ausgaben zu kompensieren....wenn möglich wird versucht den Weghalter zu belangen....


----------



## Sun on Tour (17. Juli 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Auch die Versicherungen haben schon mitbekommen, dass nichts zu holen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gluehhops (18. Juli 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> ... bewirkt die bloße Kennzeichnung hinsichtlich der Verkehrssicherungspflicht genau: überhaupt nix.


entnimmst du das auch dem Urteil?


Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Bundesgerichtshof beerdigt den Mythos von der Verkehrssicherungspflicht für Waldbesitzer!



Vom Betreiber zB eines Bikeparks würde ich schon erwarten, dass er umgestürzte Bäume von der Strecke entfernt und sie solange sperrt. Nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Sun on Tour (18. Juli 2021)

Gluehhops schrieb:


> entnimmst du das auch dem Urteil?


Das war schon vorher so. Der BGH hat das nur nochmal klargestellt.


Gluehhops schrieb:


> Vom Betreiber zB eines Bikeparks würde ich schon erwarten, dass er umgestürzte Bäume von der Strecke entfernt und sie solange sperrt. Nur meine Meinung.


Abgesehen davon, dass mir das Szenario unrealistisch scheint, weil ein Bikeparkbetreiber schon aus eigenen wirtschaftlichen Interessen ab Kenntnis versuchen wird die Strecken frei und in einem sicheren Zustand zu halten oder vor so einer Gefahrenstelle zu warnen, darf man sich als Nutzer dennoch nicht darauf verlassen. Ein solches Hindernis oder andere Nutzer könnten jederzeit auch an unübersichtlichen Stellen auftauchen, so dass wenigstens bei der ersten Befahrung der Strecke an einem Tag besondere Aufmerksamkeit auf, insbesondere leicht erkennbare Gefahren, wie eben einen umgestürtzter Baum, angebracht ist. Insofern steht auch im Bikepark die Eigenverantwortung sich vor Schaden zu bewahren über der Verkehrssicherungspflicht.

Um bei dem Szenario zu bleiben, wenn man nach einer Woche der erste ist, der an einem solchen Baum zerschellt, lag's wohl nicht nur am Baum.

Darüberhinaus sichern sich die Bikepark-Betreiber noch durch Hinweise auf "Verhaltensregeln", wie entsprechende Fahrweise und Streckenbesichtigung, ab.


----------



## sebhunter (18. Juli 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Auch die Versicherungen haben schon mitbekommen, dass nichts zu holen ist.



Doch😉...die könnten mal wieder Versicherungen verkaufen die keiner braucht, die nicht leisten müssen und auch noch mit Hilfe eines seriösen Verbandes vertrieben werden. Das ist doch ein gutes Geschäft


----------



## Sun on Tour (18. Juli 2021)

Die Versicherungen gibt es. Aber tatsächlich machen die Versicherungen kein Geschäft daraus. Die Versicherungsprämien orientieren sich am zu versichernden Risiko und sind entsperchend niedrig.


Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Nur ganz kurz zur Haftungsfrage:
> Wenn die Haftung für gebaute Strecken ein wichtiges Thema wäre, wären sämtliche Bikeparks in Deutschland bereits wegen der Versicherungsprämien pleite. Die Haftungsfrage kann man natürlich immer anführen... das zieht immer... wie man sieht.
> 
> Selbst wenn man von rechtlichen Dingen überhaupt keine Ahnung hat, so liest man doch ab und an, dass es einen auf diversen Strecken so zerlegt, dass es eine Nachricht wert ist. Eine viel größere Nachricht würde sich aber verbreiten - und dafür würden die Eigentümerverbände schon sorgen, wenn der Grundstückseigentümer dafür tatsächlich haften müsste.



Dann noch ein Wort zu den Grundeigentümern, von denen jeder vernünftiger Weise ohnehin eine entsprechende Haftpflichtversicherung haben sollte.
Der durchschnittliche Waldbesitz der Privatwaldbesitzer liegt in Bayern bei 2,3 ha.
Die Versicherungsprämie 0,69 € pro ha Forstbetriebsfläche, zzgl 19 % Versicherungssteuer (Quelle: http://www.waldbesitzer.net/wbv-nabburg/images/blatt_fuer_waldbauern.pdf)
Das wären 1,89 Euro Jahresbeitrag pro Waldbesitzer im Schnitt.

Die Erholungsnutzung des Waldes ist selbstverständlich bei der Waldbesitzerhaftpflicht mitversichert.

Der Beitrag ist, wie erwähnt, auch deshalb so niedrig, weil es dem zu versicherndem Risiko entspricht. Wir erinnern uns, dass das Betreten auf eigene Gefahr erfolgt.

Da rufen die Grund- und Waldbesitzer nach Entlastung von der Haftung und Übernahme der Versicherung...
Man muss nicht für alle Forderungen Verständnis entwickeln. Auch für die gilt es im zumutbaren Umfang Eigenvorsorge zu betreiben, zumal hinsichtlich der Erholungsnutzung ohnehin weitreichende gesetzliche Haftungsbeschränkungen gelten.


----------



## robzo (18. Juli 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Die Versicherungen gibt es. Aber tatsächlich machen die Versicherungen kein Geschäft daraus. Die Versicherungsprämien orientieren sich am zu versichernden Risiko und sind entsperchend niedrig.
> 
> 
> Dann noch ein Wort zu den Grundeigentümern, von denen jeder vernünftiger Weise ohnehin eine entsprechende Haftpflichtversicherung haben sollte.
> ...


Ich schlage vor, die DIMB setzt ein Patenprojekt auf. Jeder dort organisierte Mountainbiker übernimmt den Jahresbeitrag eines Waldbesitzers für diese Versicherung. Dann wären die doch sicher endlich auf unserer Seite, wenn wir sie so großzügig entlasten.


----------



## Sun on Tour (18. Juli 2021)

Bei 700.000 privaten Waldbesitzern in Bayern müsste die DIMB dann aber bei den Mitgliederzahlen noch etwas zulegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebhunter (18. Juli 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Bei 700.000 privaten Waldbesitzern in Bayern müsste die DIMB dann aber bei den Mitgliederzahlen noch etwas zulegen.


sind aktuell 81.000 Mitglieder, macht 16,33 €/a pro Mitglied für Bayern...ja da müssten wir noch zulegen.


----------



## robzo (18. Juli 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Bei 700.000 privaten Waldbesitzern in Bayern müsste die DIMB dann aber bei den Mitgliederzahlen noch etwas zulegen.


Aber das wäre doch ein Anreiz zur Mitgliederwerbung.   
Wenn dafür ein für alle mal  jegliche Diskussion über rechtmäßiges Befahren und Haftung etc. ein Ende hätte...
Ich würde aus BW sicher auch eine Gast-Patenschaft übernehmen 😁


----------



## JensDey (18. Juli 2021)

Als Bikepark Besitzer würde ich wohl den umgefallenen Baum einfach integrieren.


----------



## Sun on Tour (18. Juli 2021)

Eilmeldung:
Aufgrund der Hochwassersituation in Bayern wird der oben angekündigte Mountainbike-Beitrag bei Bergauf Bergab nicht ausgestrahlt und die anschließend geplante Online-Diskussion findet entsprechend nicht statt.
Der Beitrag ist aber in der Mediathek abrufbar.








						Bergauf-Bergab | 01.08.2021 : Miteinander in den Bergen: Wandern, Mountainbiken, Natur
					

Mit dem Nutzungsdruck auf viele der beliebten Ziele ist in der Pandemie auch die Gereiztheit vieler Menschen gewachsen. Viele der Diskussionen kreisen ums Mountainbiken. Wie kann man den unterschiedlichen Ansprüchen gerecht werden?




					www.br.de
				




Btw.: Wie war das nochmal mit der Haftung, wie unterscheiden sich Trittbelastungen von Kühen von Radfahrenden und wer bitte fährt im Moor außerhalb von Wegen mit dem Mountainbike?


----------



## dopero (18. Juli 2021)

Bei den jetzt schon auf FB hinterlassenen frei zugänglichen Kommentaren, wird man wohl sehen müssen, ob man diese Diskussion jemals nachholen wird.


----------



## franzam (18. Juli 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Btw.: Wie war das nochmal mit der Haftung, wie unterscheiden sich Trittbelastungen von Kühen von Radfahrenden und wer bitte fährt im Moor außerhalb von Wegen mit dem Mountainbike?


Ich finde es beschämend, wenn Leute, die beruflich mit solchen Dingen zu tun haben, mit so falschen Argumenten kommen. Damit diskreditieren sie ihre Glaubwürdigkeit, ihr Fachwissen und letztendlich sich selbst.


----------



## scratch_a (18. Juli 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> Ich finde es beschämend, wenn Leute, die beruflich mit solchen Dingen zu tun haben, mit so falschen Argumenten kommen. Damit diskreditieren sie ihre Glaubwürdigkeit, ihr Fachwissen und letztendlich sich selbst.



Bis auf die (falsche Aussage) dieses "Experten" war der Beitrag ja recht sachlich. Problematisch ist, dass die meisten Zuschauer es für wahr halten und deshalb gar nicht wissen, dass sich diese Personen unglaubwürdig machen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (18. Juli 2021)

Die Sendung ist wirklich gut und informativ. Ganz nebenbei erfährt man, um die Kompetenz der Fachstelle die 2023 die geänderte Bekanntmachung evaluieren wird ...

Naturschutzfachlich blieben ja nur die Reifenspuren im Moor - wenn`s sonst nichts gibt - und da dürften Fußspuren auch zu sehen sein.


----------



## homerjay (19. Juli 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Bis auf die (falsche Aussage) dieses "Experten" war der Beitrag ja recht sachlich. Problematisch ist, dass die meisten Zuschauer es für wahr halten und deshalb gar nicht wissen, dass sich diese Personen unglaubwürdig machen.


Nur leider ist dieser "Experte" bestens vernetzt, frag' mal bei der IG Klettern Allgäu nach.


----------



## dopero (19. Juli 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Bis auf die (falsche Aussage) dieses "Experten" war der Beitrag ja recht sachlich. Problematisch ist, dass die meisten Zuschauer es für wahr halten und deshalb gar nicht wissen, dass sich diese Personen unglaubwürdig machen.


Die Aussage der Älplerin zum Weg über die Wiese ist aber auch nicht viel besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pib (19. Juli 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Die Aussage der Älplerin zum Weg über die Wiese ist aber auch nicht viel besser.



Bisschen verstehen kann man das schon. Vor der Corona / Ebike / Strava Welle war das egal wenn da paar Radler umher gejuckt sind. Jetzt ist es die schiere Menge die an vielen Stellen Probleme macht. So verstehe ich sie.

und da sind wir dann wieder an der Stelle, das Verbote nix bringen, die Politik seit 10 Jahren den Handlungsbedarf nicht sehen will und schlichtweg keine ädaquaten Angebote geschaffen werden.


----------



## Sun on Tour (19. Juli 2021)

Die Aussicht, dass sie die Radlfahrer loswerden könnte, dürfte da eher die Motivation sein. Ansonsten würde sie es einfach akzeptieren, wie es das Gesetz vorsieht - und gut ist.


----------



## pib (19. Juli 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Die Aussicht, dass sie die Radlfahrer loswerden könnte, dürfte da eher die Motivation sein. Ansonsten würde sie es einfach akzeptieren, wie es das Gesetz vorsieht - und gut ist.



hm. ich glaube man sollte schon ein bischen mehr Verständnis füreinander aufbringen. Außerdem steht auf ihrem Schild "Radweg Ende" und damit hat sie nichts falsch gemacht.


----------



## Sun on Tour (19. Juli 2021)

Das erforderliche Verständnis bringt man dadurch auf, dass man den Weg nicht verlässt und das Weidevieh nicht aufschreckt - sprich sich vernünftig verhält.


----------



## JensDey (19. Juli 2021)

Nur, dass wir auf "man" recht wenig Einfluss haben. Wie groß "man" werden muss, dass es nicht mehr erträglich ist, scheint eher emotional als sachlich bestimmt zu sein.


----------



## dopero (19. Juli 2021)

pib schrieb:


> Außerdem steht auf ihrem Schild "Radweg Ende" und damit hat sie nichts falsch gemacht.


Außer, möglicherweise illegal, ein Zusatzzeichen (welches ohne Hauptzeichen darüber sowieso keinerlei Wirkung entfaltet) aufzustellen?


----------



## homerjay (19. Juli 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> Ich finde es beschämend, wenn Leute, die beruflich mit solchen Dingen zu tun haben, mit so falschen Argumenten kommen. Damit diskreditieren sie ihre Glaubwürdigkeit, ihr Fachwissen und letztendlich sich selbst.


Wundert mich bei dem Herrn nicht wirklich, der im Link unten zitierte Maßnahmenkatalog stammt auch von ihm:


homerjay schrieb:


> Die nächste Attacke auf das freie Betretungsrecht, diesmal müssen die Rauhfußhühner herhalten:
> 
> https://freieberge.wordpress.com/20...im-allgaeu-kuenftig-noch-bergsteigen/?wref=tp
> 
> Ist das in irgendeiner Art und Weise wissenschaftlich belegt, daß ein Radfahrer, der sich auf Wegen bewegt, das Wild und insbesondere die Raufußhühner stört bzw. stärker stört als ein Wanderer?


----------



## Sun on Tour (19. Juli 2021)

homerjay schrieb:


> Ist das in irgendeiner Art und Weise wissenschaftlich belegt, daß ein Radfahrer, der sich auf Wegen bewegt, das Wild und insbesondere die Raufußhühner stört bzw. stärker stört als ein Wanderer?


Wie steht es mit der Natur – stört der Radfahrer mehr als der Wanderer? Für den Naturschutz spielt es keine Rolle, „wer mit welcher Störung zu einem Brutabbruch, zu einem Brutverlust oder zum Beispiel am Balzplatz des Birkhahns zu Verhinderung der Reproduktion führt“, sagt Michael Schödl, Alpenreferent beim Landesbund für Vogelschutz in Bayern.
(Quelle vom 15.07.2021:
https://www.rnd.de/lifestyle/wander...er-natur-mehr-FK7NP5H27FFMPIUQFCVDMBOJBY.html)

Vgl. Beitrag #42


----------



## ExcelBiker (19. Juli 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> (Quelle vom 15.07.2021:
> https://www.rnd.de/lifestyle/wander...er-natur-mehr-FK7NP5H27FFMPIUQFCVDMBOJBY.html)


... und da sind wir wieder beim DAV. Zitat aus dem Artikel:


> Für Gareis [, der im DAV Ansprechpartner in Sachen Mountainbiker ist,] liegt der Schlüssel „in der Fläche. Es müssten mehr Plätze für Mountainbiker geschaffen werden, an denen sie sich ganz unterschiedlichen Herausforderungen stellen können.


In den Vereinsstatuten vom DAV gilt aber die Vorschrift: Keine neuen Wege!
Der DAV hat für mich nicht einmal intern eine nachvollziehbare und einheitliche Ausrichtung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (19. Juli 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Bis auf die (falsche Aussage) dieses "Experten" war der Beitrag ja recht sachlich. Problematisch ist, dass die meisten Zuschauer es für wahr halten und deshalb gar nicht wissen, dass sich diese Personen unglaubwürdig machen.


Ich habe ihn daher einmal als Vertreter der DIMB angeschrieben und gefragt, welche Haftungsproblematik er bei den unbefestigten Wegen tatsächlich meint. Da das Zentrum Alpin von der bay. Regierung damit beauftragt wurde die Umsetzung der neuen VwV zu betreuen, ist es wichtig hier rechtzeitig eine gute fachliche Diskussion zu haben. Bei den Aussagen zu den Schäden auf die Wiese darf man auch verwundert sein. Es ist ja bekannt, dass Kühe auf den Almflächen für enorme Trittschäden sorgen, aber es halt aus Tradition der Alpwirtschaft so akzeptiert wird. Dann aber ein Problem beim Radfahrer zu sehen, der einen Weg über die gleiche Wiese nutzt, mutet schon etwas abenteuerlich an.


----------



## scratch_a (19. Juli 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Die Aussage der Älplerin zum Weg über die Wiese ist aber auch nicht viel besser.



Natürlich nicht. Aber von ihr habe ich auch keine fundierte, objektive Aussage erwartet. Von einem Experten könnte man es dagegen schon erwarten.


----------



## dopero (19. Juli 2021)

> Für Gareis [, der im DAV Ansprechpartner in Sachen Mountainbiker ist,] liegt der Schlüssel „in der Fläche. Es müssten mehr Plätze für Mountainbiker geschaffen werden, an denen sie sich ganz unterschiedlichen Herausforderungen stellen können.
> 
> In den Vereinsstatuten vom DAV gilt aber die Vorschrift: Keine neuen Wege!
> Der DAV hat für mich nicht einmal intern eine nachvollziehbare und einheitliche Ausrichtung.


Ich kann da nicht erkennen, dass neue Wege gefordert werden.
Es wird schlicht Platz für alle Spielarten des MTB gefordert. Und der kann auch durch exklusive Nutzungsfreigabe nur für MTB bei vorhandenen Wegen/Plätzen stattfinden.


----------



## ExcelBiker (19. Juli 2021)

dopero schrieb:


> Ich kann da nicht erkennen, dass neue Wege gefordert werden.


Doch, die werden gefordert. Nico schreibt hier "geschaffen". Das heißt für mich, das was Neues erstellt werden soll.

Das ist ja das Perfide an dem DAV-Konzept: Es wird so getan, als ob es zu wenig Möglichkeiten für MTB geben würde. Dabei gibt es eine Menge Wege. Nur will der DAV diese mit seinen "objektiven" Kriterien für MTB sperren (und das mithilfe der neuen VwV). "Natürlich" haben wir dann zu wenig benutzbare Wege - und das "Heilmittel" soll der DAV sein, der diese neuen Wege "schaffen" soll. Dass wir neue Möglichkeiten brauchen, streite ich gar nicht ab. Nur dass ausgerechnet der Verein, der erst die vorhandenen Wege sperren will, dafür sorgen soll, ist widersprüchlich. Und das auch noch, ohne neue Wege zu bauen.

Nebenbei sagt er auch, dass er ausdrücklich auch Möglichkeiten innerhalb von Städten meint. Abgesehen von schon vorhandenen Trails wie den Isartrails werden da kaum Flächen für verschiedene Spielarten des MTB entstehen können wie CC, DH, Enduro, Tour, FR. Vielleicht ein paar Pumptracks ....


----------



## robzo (19. Juli 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Doch, die werden gefordert. Nico schreibt hier "geschaffen". Das heißt für mich, das was Neues erstellt werden soll.
> 
> Das ist ja das Perfide an dem DAV-Konzept: Es wird so getan, als ob es zu wenig Möglichkeiten für MTB geben würde. Dabei gibt es eine Menge Wege. Nur will der DAV diese mit seinen "objektiven" Kriterien für MTB sperren (und das mithilfe der neuen VwV). "Natürlich" haben wir dann zu wenig benutzbare Wege - und das "Heilmittel" soll der DAV sein, der diese neuen Wege "schaffen" soll. Dass wir neue Möglichkeiten brauchen, streite ich gar nicht ab. Nur dass ausgerechnet der Verein, der erst die vorhandenen Wege sperren will, dafür sorgen soll, ist widersprüchlich. Und das auch noch, ohne neue Wege zu bauen.
> 
> Nebenbei sagt er auch, dass er ausdrücklich auch Möglichkeiten innerhalb von Städten meint. Abgesehen von schon vorhandenen Trails wie den Isartrails werden da kaum Flächen für verschiedene Spielarten des MTB entstehen können wie CC, DH, Enduro, Tour, FR. Vielleicht ein paar Pumptracks ....


Zwischen "Plätze (Platz) schaffen" und "Wege schaffen" ist ein ziemlicher Unterschied.
Zum Platz schaffen muss nichts Neues "gebaut" werden, sondern es müssen eher bestimmte Dinge entfernt werden. 
Das könnte in diesem Fall bspw. bedeuten, dass bestimmte Gebiete benannt werden, in denen Mountainbiker Vorrang auf den vorhandenen Wegen haben bzw. diese nutzen dürfen (und Wanderer eher nicht), während anderswo das Biken evtl. eingeschränkt/verboten wird (Platz für Wanderer...). Dafür braucht es keine neuen Wege.

Besser wird es dadurch nicht unbedingt.


----------



## Dahigez (19. Juli 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Wie steht es mit der Natur – stört der Radfahrer mehr als der Wanderer? Für den Naturschutz spielt es keine Rolle, „wer mit welcher Störung zu einem Brutabbruch, zu einem Brutverlust oder zum Beispiel am Balzplatz des Birkhahns zu Verhinderung der Reproduktion führt“, sagt Michael Schödl, Alpenreferent beim Landesbund für Vogelschutz in Bayern.
> (Quelle vom 15.07.2021:
> https://www.rnd.de/lifestyle/wander...er-natur-mehr-FK7NP5H27FFMPIUQFCVDMBOJBY.html)
> 
> Vgl. Beitrag #42


Da fällt mir der Bericht des Radfahrers letztens vom Taubenberg ein, der dort anscheinend in eine Gruppe von der Unteren Naturschutzbehörde geraten ist. Deren Aussagen waren in etwa die: Das Radfahren wird aufgrund brütender Schwarzstörche eingeschränkt. Radfahren dürfe man nur noch auf Wegen, auf denen auch Autos fahren können. 

Über Einschränkungen für Wanderer ist nichts bekannt.

Ich stelle mir bildlich den Schwarzstorch vor - toller Vogel übrigens - ,wie er in seinem Nest sitzt, auf einen Biker herabschaut und sich denkt: "Ui, der fährt aber auf einem Weg, der ist sicher keine 2 m breit. Das wird jetzt bestimmt gefährlich."

Ich habe vollstes Verständnis, wenn aus Naturschutzgründen Einschränkungen gemacht werden, aber dann halt für alle. Wird aber seltenst so gehandhabt.

Genauso ist es totaler Quark, darüber nachzudenken, bestimmte Wege nur noch für bestimmte Nutzergruppen freizugeben. Da kann es gar keine Regelung geben, die alle zufriedenstellt, und entsprechend werden solche Regelungen nie vernünftig eingehalten.

Ich bin übrigens der Meinung, dass es genug Wege gibt. Das Problem, das sich aktuell auftut, ist ja vor allem eines auf nur einem kleinen Teil aller vorhandenen Wege. Würde man da mal über bessere Lenkungskonzepte nachdenken, wäre schon viel gewonnen. Es gibt auch viele Wege, die nicht mehr wirklich gepflegt werden, die zuwachsen  etc. Würde man auf diese zurückgreifen, könnte man auch in Hotspots mehr Angebote für alle schaffen und die Lage entzerren. Hier ist halt das Problem, dass das jemand machen muss. Da wären dann halt auch MTBer mal gefragt. Dass so etwas funktionieren kann, zeigen die Trail Networks in Amerika. Aber dazu müsste man halt erst mal die Grundhaltung bei den etablierten Verbänden ändern und sich mit allen wirklich gleichberechtigt an einen Tisch setzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ExcelBiker (20. Juli 2021)

Dahigez schrieb:


> Da fällt mir der Bericht des Radfahrers letztens vom Taubenberg ein, der dort anscheinend in eine Gruppe von der Unteren Naturschutzbehörde geraten ist. Deren Aussagen waren in etwa die: Das Radfahren wird aufgrund brütender Schwarzstörche eingeschränkt. Radfahren dürfe man nur noch auf Wegen, auf denen auch Autos fahren können.


Ich habe mit demjenigen telefoniert, und mir auch mal die Grenzen von dem FFH-Gebiet angeschaut. Für mich war das eher die Aussage, dass es in diesem FFH-Gebiet auch Schwarzstörche gibt. Das glaube ich sofort - aber definitiv werden die nicht in dem Gebiet mit den MTBlern sein. Trotzdem ist das Aufeinandertreffen in dem gleichen FFH-Gebiet gewesen. Das mit dem Radfahren nur auf autogeeigneten Wegen ist immer Käse, auch in den abgelegeneren Gebieten vom FFH.



Dahigez schrieb:


> Dass so etwas funktionieren kann, zeigen die Trail Networks in Amerika.


Nein, das wird so nicht funktionieren. Der Grund ist die völlig andere gesetzliche Lage (die in Kanada habe ich mal wegen einem Prozess genauer mitbekommen, USA unterscheidet sich nicht so groß davon). Dort sind große Gebiete in Staatsbesitz, ohne dass es Naturschutzgebiete sind, oder dass sie größer forstwirtschaftlich genutzt werden. Solange du dort nicht größere Umbauten oder kommerzielle Aktivitäten hast, interessiert es niemanden. Auf dieser Basis sind dort in der Gegend im Großraum von Vancouver die ganzen Trailnetze entstanden. Bei uns ist jeder m² in Besitz, wird forstwirtschaftlich genutzt, oder ist irgendwie geschützt. Gerade die sehr intensive forstwirtschaftliche Nutzung und die sehr großen Flächen in Privatbesitz machen das Modell USA/Kanada unmöglich.


----------



## JensDey (20. Juli 2021)

Dahigez schrieb:


> Genauso ist es totaler Quark, darüber nachzudenken, bestimmte Wege nur noch für bestimmte Nutzergruppen freizugeben.


Du widersprichst dir gerade selbst *


Dahigez schrieb:


> Da kann es gar keine Regelung geben, die alle zufriedenstellt, und entsprechend werden solche Regelungen nie vernünftig eingehalten.


Die Frage ist, stellt der Status Quo gerade ALLE zufrieden. Vermutlich nicht. Somit folgt, welche Lösung stellt MEHR zufrieden.


Dahigez schrieb:


> Ich bin übrigens der Meinung, dass es genug Wege gibt. Das Problem, das sich aktuell auftut, ist ja vor allem eines auf nur einem kleinen Teil aller vorhandenen Wege. Würde man da mal über bessere Lenkungskonzepte nachdenken, wäre schon viel gewonnen.


* Lenkungskonzepte bedeutet, dass bestimmte Wege nur bestimmten Nutzergruppen zur Verfügung stehen.


Dahigez schrieb:


> Es gibt auch viele Wege, die nicht mehr wirklich gepflegt werden, die zuwachsen  etc. Würde man auf diese zurückgreifen, könnte man auch in Hotspots mehr Angebote für alle schaffen und die Lage entzerren. Hier ist halt das Problem, dass das jemand machen muss. Da wären dann halt auch MTBer mal gefragt.


Ja. Das wäre durchaus ein sinnvoller Ansatz, für den ich schon lange stimme. Verwaiste oder wenig frequentierte Wanderwege an einen örtlichen Verein übergeben. Könnte sogar der DAV mit einer MTB-Gruppe sein. Oder auch Rückegassen für x Jahre.


Dahigez schrieb:


> Aber dazu müsste man halt erst mal die Grundhaltung bei den etablierten Verbänden ändern und sich mit allen wirklich gleichberechtigt an einen Tisch setzen.


Mein Gefühl ist auch, dass wir immer noch als Bittsteller unterwegs sind und kaum gleichberechtigt am Tisch sitzen.


----------



## Das-Licht (20. Juli 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Mein Gefühl ist auch, dass wir immer noch als Bittsteller unterwegs sind und kaum gleichberechtigt am Tisch sitzen.


...wenn ich von Jemandem etwas will, dann gebietet es der Anstand, ihn zu Fragen und dies als Bitte zu formulieren. Das empfinde ich nicht als "Bittstellerei".  Das Mountainbiking rückt (mal wieder, so wie Anfang der Neunziger, als es erstmals in "Massen" auftrat) zunehmend in den Fokus. Wir als MountainbikerInnen sind NutzerInnen des jeweiligen Raumes und müssen uns dann eben auch mit Kritik, ob nun berechtigt, oder kategorisch ablehnend, auseinandersetzen. Eine Form der Auseinandersetung ist die "Legalisierung" -ich betrachte es persönlich als Akzeptanz - eines Trails. Das bedeutet im Umkehrschluss nicht, dass die Verantwortlichen, mit "mir"  als Nutzer(In) eine Vereinbarung über Verbote anderer Strecken treffen können, a´la ..."hier dürft ihr fahren, aber dann dafür dort nicht". Als NutzerIn sitze ich mit meinen Rechten am Tisch. Diese sind selbstverständlich in Teilen Andere, als die der Grundbesitzenden, Des Forstes, der Jagd, etc. . Es geht also um die Bitte eines Interessensausgleiches.


----------



## schmitr3 (20. Juli 2021)

Sehe ich etwas anders. Es gibt ein Waldbetretungsrecht etc., das auch das Radfahren erlaubt. Daher muss ich nicht darum bitten, sondern es ist mir gesetzlich garantiert (so wie ich nicht um freie Religionsausübung oder Meinungsfreiheit bitten muss). Mich hat auch noch kein Jäger, Reiter oder Wanderer gefragt, ob er im Wald seinem Hobby nachgehen kann. Nicht falsch verstehen, natürlich ist das nicht ein Freibrief und Konflikte sollten konstruktiv gelöst werden.


----------



## Sun on Tour (20. Juli 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> * Lenkungskonzepte bedeutet, dass bestimmte Wege nur bestimmten Nutzergruppen zur Verfügung stehen.


Das Wesen von guten Lenkungskonzepten ist, dass sie ohne Verbote auskommen. 

Im Übrigen ist die gemeinsame Wegenutzung, wie sie sich letztlich in Bayern aus der Verfassung ergibt, ein Erfolgsmodell. So sagt selbst die Landrätin des "Brennpunkt" Landkreises Oberallgäu im aktuellen Bergauf-Bergab-Beitrag, dass dies handlebar ist, wenn man Rücksicht aufeinander nimmt.


----------



## Dahigez (20. Juli 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Ich habe mit demjenigen telefoniert, und mir auch mal die Grenzen von dem FFH-Gebiet angeschaut. Für mich war das eher die Aussage, dass es in diesem FFH-Gebiet auch Schwarzstörche gibt. Das glaube ich sofort - aber definitiv werden die nicht in dem Gebiet mit den MTBlern sein. Trotzdem ist das Aufeinandertreffen in dem gleichen FFH-Gebiet gewesen. Das mit dem Radfahren nur auf autogeeigneten Wegen ist immer Käse, auch in den abgelegeneren Gebieten vom FFH.


Das mit der Verteilung von MTB-Trails und potenziellen Brutplätzen am Taubenberg sehe ich ähnlich, obwohl ich kein Vogelkundler bin. Aber als Brutplatz bietet sich sicherlich eher der Graben auf der Ostseite an, während die gebauten Trails auf der Westseite sind, wo ja eher klassischer Nutzwald steht (mit zugehörigen Rückegassen zuhauf). 
Wenn du mit demjenigen Nutzer, der damals berichtet hat, telefoniert hast, weißt du es vielleicht besser, aber soweit mir das in Erinnerung ist, wurde von Behördenseite schon der Vogelschutz als Grund für Einschränkungen genannt. Warum das so ist, liegt auf der Hand: Nutzungseinschränkungen ohne weitere Begründung sind rechtlich nicht haltbar. Das weiß auch der Forst. Es ist aber eine vorgeschobene Begründung, weil offensichtlich sinnlos. Fußgänger stören brütende Vögel genauso wie Radfahrer (wenn die Vögel sich stören lassen - gilt ja für viele Arten nicht). Darauf wollte ich hinaus. 
Zusätzliches Problem bei der Sache ist: Die Leute sind ja nicht blöd und sehen ja, dass die Begründung "Vogelschutz" hier vorgeschoben ist. Das nagt natürlich an der Akzeptanz solcher Regelungen, und zwar allgemein. Es gibt sicherlich Einschränkungen aus Schutzgründen, die sinnvoll sind. Die werden dann aber auch nicht mehr eingehalten, und das ist wirklich schade und schlecht. Da sind dann die Behörden aber auch nicht ganz unschuldig dran. (Soll jetzt keine Entschuldigung für Natur-Rowdies sein.)


ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Nein, das wird so nicht funktionieren. Der Grund ist die völlig andere gesetzliche Lage (die in Kanada habe ich mal wegen einem Prozess genauer mitbekommen, USA unterscheidet sich nicht so groß davon). Dort sind große Gebiete in Staatsbesitz, ohne dass es Naturschutzgebiete sind, oder dass sie größer forstwirtschaftlich genutzt werden. Solange du dort nicht größere Umbauten oder kommerzielle Aktivitäten hast, interessiert es niemanden. Auf dieser Basis sind dort in der Gegend im Großraum von Vancouver die ganzen Trailnetze entstanden. Bei uns ist jeder m² in Besitz, wird forstwirtschaftlich genutzt, oder ist irgendwie geschützt. Gerade die sehr intensive forstwirtschaftliche Nutzung und die sehr großen Flächen in Privatbesitz machen das Modell USA/Kanada unmöglich.


Da hast du sicherlich Recht, die Situation ist hier nicht vergleichbar. Ich wollte aber eigentlich auch gar keine Trailcenter nach US-Vorbild vorschlagen (obwohl das eine feine Sache wäre, wenn das hier ginge).
Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass es offensichtlich geht, dass sich Mountainbiker zusammentun und gemeinsam Trails pflegen, ohne dass es dazu eine großartige Struktur braucht. 
Sprich ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass da z.B. unter Führung der DIMB sich genügend Leute finden würden, die z.B. aufgegebene Wege wieder auf Vordermann brächten, um das Angebot zu vergrößern. Das sollte halt abgestimmt sein und dazu bräuchte es einen breiten Konsens und den Willen, Probleme zu lösen. Aktuell herrscht da leider auf allen Seiten Egoismus und Besitzstandswahrung als Kernmotivation vor, gerade auch beim DAV (insbesondere auf übergeordneten Ebenen, lokal schaut es da teils bestimmt anders aus). Was uns dann auch wieder etwas zurück zum eigentlichen Thema des Fadens bringt.

Das Blöde für uns MTBer ist, dass unser Sport viel jünger als das Wandern ist, von Jagd und landwirtschaftlicher Waldnutzung ganz zu schweigen. Deshalb haben wir im aktuellen Ränkespiel die schlechtesten Karten. Aber ganz egal, wie das ausgeht, es wird die Probleme wahrscheinlich nicht lösen, und deshalb wird die "Lösung" auch nicht von Dauer sein.


----------



## Dahigez (20. Juli 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Du widersprichst dir gerade selbst *
> * Lenkungskonzepte bedeutet, dass bestimmte Wege nur bestimmten Nutzergruppen zur Verfügung stehen.


Hat @Sun on Tour eigentlich schon beantwortet, aber um das noch etwas zu konkretisieren: Lenkungskonzepte können beispielsweise auch sein, Nutzergruppen insgesamt zu leiten, um Hotspots zu entzerren. Beispiel Großraum München: Da will am WE alles an den Tegernsee oder nach Garmisch. Klar, da ist es schön, aber da gibt es neben See etc. eben auch attraktive (MTB-)Wege. Gäbe es ähnlich attraktive Wege an Orten, wo weniger los ist (bzw. wären die vorhandenen bekannter), würden sich vielleicht manche Biker oder auch Wanderer lieber nicht in den Stau stellen und auf ein wenig Panorama zugunsten eines besseren Gesamterlebnisses verzichten. Die passende Infrastruktur gehört dann natürlich dazu (Parkplätze, besser noch Anbindung an Öffis, ggf. Gaststätten/Hütten etc.)



JensDey schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, stellt der Status Quo gerade ALLE zufrieden. Vermutlich nicht. Somit folgt, welche Lösung stellt MEHR zufrieden.


Das sehe ich anders. Eine Lösung sollte immer versuchen, möglichst allen gerecht zu werden. Dass dabei dann auch alle Kompromisse eingehen müssen, ist klar. Aber man kann auch mit Kompromissen sehr zufrieden sein. Dein Gedankengang scheint mir dagegen gerade beim DAV gepflegt zu werden. Motto: Es gibt (noch) mehr Wanderer als MTBer. Lasst uns also die Gruppen gegeneinander ausspielen. Dann gewinnt die Mehrheit, ergo die Wanderer, also unser Kernklientel.


JensDey schrieb:


> Mein Gefühl ist auch, dass wir immer noch als Bittsteller unterwegs sind und kaum gleichberechtigt am Tisch sitzen.


Das ist zumindest de facto aktuell aufgrund geringerer Lobby des Mountainbikens in der Politik so. De Jure sind MTBer aber sicherlich kein Bittsteller, sondern gleichberechtig. Das gilt es nun auch in die Realität zu tragen.


----------



## JensDey (20. Juli 2021)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> ...wenn ich von Jemandem etwas will, dann gebietet es der Anstand, ihn zu Fragen und dies als Bitte zu formulieren. Das empfinde ich nicht als "Bittstellerei".


Nach dem Freien Betretungsrecht habe ich theoretisch eine Position der gleichen Rechte (und Pflichten).
Mit der 2mR und den neuen Regelungen in Bayern wird das aber aktiv! ausgehebelt.
Ich befinde mich in der Situation, dass ich mein Hobby nur illegal und geduldet ausüben kann.
Will ich es legal betreiben oder eine einseitige Wegsperrung mit willkürlichen Pseudoargumenten verhindern, muss ich zum Bittsteller werden.


Das-Licht schrieb:


> Das Mountainbiking rückt (mal wieder, so wie Anfang der Neunziger, als es erstmals in "Massen" auftrat) zunehmend in den Fokus. Wir als MountainbikerInnen sind NutzerInnen des jeweiligen Raumes und *müssen *uns dann eben auch mit Kritik, *ob nun berechtigt*, oder kategorisch ablehnend, auseinandersetzen.


= Bittsteller


Das-Licht schrieb:


> Eine Form der Auseinandersetung ist die "Legalisierung" -ich betrachte es persönlich als Akzeptanz - eines Trails. Das bedeutet im Umkehrschluss nicht, dass die Verantwortlichen, mit "mir"  als Nutzer(In) eine Vereinbarung über Verbote anderer Strecken treffen können, a´la ..."hier dürft ihr fahren, aber dann dafür dort nicht". Als NutzerIn sitze ich mit meinen Rechten am Tisch. Diese sind selbstverständlich in Teilen Andere, als die der Grundbesitzenden, Des Forstes, der Jagd, etc. . Es geht also um die *Bitte eines Interessensausgleiches.*


Dieser Interessenausgleich sollte von den Behörden ausgehen, die alle Gruppen zu repräsentieren haben. Tun sie aber nicht.


schmitr3 schrieb:


> Sehe ich etwas anders. Es gibt ein Waldbetretungsrecht etc., das auch das Radfahren erlaubt. Daher muss ich nicht darum bitten, sondern es ist mir gesetzlich garantiert (so wie ich nicht um freie Religionsausübung oder Meinungsfreiheit bitten muss).


Da steht aber nicht, dass du Anrecht auf die Nutzung bestimmter Wege hast.
Religion ist ein interessantes Beispiel.


Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Das Wesen von guten Lenkungskonzepten ist, dass sie ohne Verbote auskommen.


Is klar. Lenkung ist Regelung und das kommt einer Einschränkung = Verbot gleich.
Genauso wie es im Wiener Stadtwald ist.
Für mich ist das OK, wenn es notwendig wird/ erscheint. Auch da wäre es durchaus sinnvoll, wenn man wüsste, wie Alternativen aussehen können.


Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Im Übrigen ist die gemeinsame Wegenutzung, wie sie sich letztlich in Bayern aus der Verfassung ergibt, ein Erfolgsmodell. So sagt selbst die Landrätin des "Brennpunkt" Landkreises Oberallgäu im aktuellen Bergauf-Bergab-Beitrag, dass dies handlebar ist, wenn man Rücksicht aufeinander nimmt.


Habe ich nirgends angezweifelt. Wenn es für alle Gruppen funktioniert und es eine hohe Akzeptanz hat.


----------



## JensDey (20. Juli 2021)

Dahigez schrieb:


> Gäbe es ähnlich attraktive Wege an Orten, wo weniger los ist (bzw. wären die vorhandenen bekannter), würden sich vielleicht manche Biker oder auch Wanderer lieber nicht in den Stau stellen und auf ein wenig Panorama zugunsten eines besseren Gesamterlebnisses verzichten.


1. Konjunktiv
2. Also doch neue Wege. Und das ist dann nicht mehr Lenkung sondern Überfluss. Das wird sicherlich nicht kommen.


Dahigez schrieb:


> Das sehe ich anders. Eine Lösung sollte immer versuchen, möglichst allen gerecht zu werden. Dass dabei dann auch alle Kompromisse eingehen müssen, ist klar. Aber man kann auch mit Kompromissen sehr zufrieden sein.


Jetzt widersprichst du dir grad schon wieder.
Ich bin für Kompromisse und sogar für Einschränkungen. Wo es halt passt.
Das bedeutet für mich Lenkung.


Dahigez schrieb:


> Dein Gedankengang scheint mir dagegen gerade beim DAV gepflegt zu werden. Motto: Es gibt (noch) mehr Wanderer als MTBer. Lasst uns also die Gruppen gegeneinander ausspielen. Dann gewinnt die Mehrheit, ergo die Wanderer, also unser Kernklientel.


Wo habe ich das geschrieben? 
Ich finde die Lösung des Wiener Stadtwald durchaus sinnvoll. Sobald ein Kompromiss Einschränkung in jede Richtung bedeutet, hat er Chancen auf Akzeptanz. Keine Einschränkung wäre das ideal.
Aber nehmen wir die Almhirtin: sie will eine Einschränkung. Da wird ein Kompromiss schwierig. Es sei denn sie sagt "fahrt einfach 200m links runter".


Dahigez schrieb:


> Das ist zumindest de facto aktuell aufgrund geringerer Lobby des Mountainbikens in der Politik so. De Jure sind MTBer aber sicherlich kein Bittsteller, sondern gleichberechtig. Das gilt es nun auch in die Realität zu tragen.


Siehe oben. 2mR in VwV zeigen ganz klar, was wir sind und wie wir gesehen werden. #realität Zumindest aktuell in BW und BY und AT.


----------



## Sun on Tour (20. Juli 2021)

Die befriedende Wirkung der Bayersischen Verfassung liegt letztlich darin, dass die Grundbesitzer mit den Erholungsuchenden und die Erholungsuchenden untereinander miteinander auskommen müssen. Das gilt es zu akzeptieren und das hat man auch - wenn auch manche nicht gerne - akzeptiert.


Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Der erste Fehler war - und der steht der Akzeptanz des Mountainbikens bei anderen Interessengruppen direkt entgegen, dass man den Leuten glauben gemacht hat, es gäbe die Möglichkeit das Radfahren in der Natur, respektive Mountainbiken auf bestehenden Wegen überhaupt z. B. durch die Definition "objektiver Eigenschaften" von Wegen einzuschränken.
> 
> Der zweite, dass man glaubt die Verkehrssicherungspflicht gäbe eine weitere Möglichkeit her.
> 
> Beides ist falsch. ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schmitr3 (20. Juli 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Da steht aber nicht, dass du Anrecht auf die Nutzung bestimmter Wege hast.
> Religion ist ein interessantes Beispiel.


Solange diesem Recht (nimm von mir aus das in Bayern) kein anderes oder ein Gesetz entgegen steht schon.


----------



## ExcelBiker (20. Juli 2021)

Dahigez schrieb:


> Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass es offensichtlich geht, dass sich Mountainbiker zusammentun und gemeinsam Trails pflegen, ohne dass es dazu eine großartige Struktur braucht.






Dahigez schrieb:


> wurde von Behördenseite schon der Vogelschutz als Grund für Einschränkungen genannt.


Nein, derjenige hat mir das anders erzählt. Zwar so, dass man meinen könnte, es wäre der Grund, aber eben nicht explizit so genannt.

Das FFH "Taubenberg" ist sowieso ein interessantes Gebilde. Das beinhaltet extrem wertvolle Gebiete (z.B. Steinbachtal), wo sicher auch Rückzugsorte für etliche Tiere (z.B. Schwarzstorch) und Pflanzen vorkommen. Dann geht es dort auch um verschiedene Waldgebiete. Und diese sind teilweise nur als "Waldinseln" innerhalb vom "Schrottwald", sprich übelster Nutzwald, vorhanden. Gerade das fragliche Gebiet mit den MTB-Strecken ist so ein Flickenteppich. Trotzdem ist das FFH-Gebiet ein geschlossenes Areal.

Insofern ist eine Aussage in der Art "Das ist ein FFH-Gebiet, in dem auch Schwarzstörche brüten" durchaus richtig.


----------



## JensDey (20. Juli 2021)

schmitr3 schrieb:


> Solange diesem Recht (nimm von mir aus das in Bayern) kein anderes oder ein Gesetz entgegen steht schon.


_gelöscht_


----------



## Dahigez (20. Juli 2021)

@JensDey: Ich schätze ja deine Lust auf Diskussionen hier, aber deine Art der Schlussfolgerung macht diese manchmal etwas mühsam...



JensDey schrieb:


> 2. Also doch neue Wege. Und das ist dann nicht mehr Lenkung sondern Überfluss. Das wird sicherlich nicht kommen.


Nein, nicht neue Wege. Ich schrieb von attraktiven Wegen.

Ich kenne hier abseits der Hotspots eine Menge Wege, die sind alle nicht schlecht, aber haben oft irgendein Problem. Da gibt es z.B. zwischendurch eine von Kühen zerstapfte Wiese oder irgendwo ein Schlammloch, weil an entscheidender Stelle eine Drainage fehlt. Oder eine Bachquerung ist mit Geschiebe verlegt. Oder der Weg ist einfach nur zugewachsen oder mit umgefallenen Bäumen verlegt. Wenn du einfach nur eine Runde Biken willst, dann stört dich das evtl. so sehr, dass du lieber wo anders hinfährst. Dieser Zustand ließe sich aber teils mit relativ wenig Aufwand ändern, nur darf man das ja eigentlich nicht mal, von irgendeiner Akzeptanz dafür ganz zu schweigen. Im Zweifel fällt dann der Bauer oder Förster oder wer auch immer einen Baum daneben, damit der Weg nur ja nicht attraktiv wird.



JensDey schrieb:


> Dahigez schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das sehe ich anders. Eine Lösung sollte immer versuchen, möglichst allen gerecht zu werden. Dass dabei dann auch alle Kompromisse eingehen müssen, ist klar. Aber man kann auch mit Kompromissen sehr zufrieden sein.
> ...


Wo soll das ein Widerspruch sein? Konfliktlösungen brauchen eigentlich immer Kompromisse, nichtsdestotrotz gibt es Lösungen, mit denen am Ende alle zufrieden (im wahrsten Wortsinne) sind. Natürlich entspricht das nicht der Wunschvorstellung, aber deswegen muss man nicht unzufrieden sein. Zufrieden heißt ja nicht wunschlos glücklich.



JensDey schrieb:


> Wo habe ich das geschrieben?


hier:


JensDey schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, stellt der Status Quo gerade ALLE zufrieden. Vermutlich nicht. Somit folgt, welche Lösung stellt MEHR zufrieden.


Das war deine Antwort auf meine Feststellung, dass Konzepte, die lokal gewisse Nutzergruppen bevorzugen, auch wenn es global ausgewogen ist, nie alle zufriedenstellen können und deshalb keine gute Lösung sind. (Das war ein Vorschlag, der zuvor in den Raum gestellt wurde. Insbesondere wären dann aber MTBer in einer Gegend, wo Wanderer Vorrang haben, zurecht nicht zufrieden, und genauso andersherum. Zur Klarstellung: Es geht hier nicht um einzelne Wege, sondern um Regionen. Dass man, wenn es irgendwo zwei Wege gibt, den einen für Wanderer und den anderen für MTBer ausweist, kann durchaus gut und sinnvoll sein... kann aber auch Mist sein.)

Der Status Quo de jure sollte in Bayern eigentlich alle zufrieden stellen. Der Status Quo de facto tut das nicht. MTBer sind nicht zufrieden, weil ihre Verfassungsrechte unrechtmäßig beschnitten werden. (Fehlende Strecken für Downhiller oder Bike Parks sind nochmal ein anderes Thema.) Wanderer sind nicht zufrieden, weil ihnen suggeriert wird, MTBer würden unrechtmäßig Wege benutzen. Noch andere Nutzergruppen sind nicht zufrieden, weil gewisse Lobby/Politik ihnen den Eindruck vermittelt, sie könnten noch mehr haben, also am besten gar niemanden außer ihnen selbt im Wald.

Die Lösung kann aber nun doch nicht sein, den Status Quo de jure so zu verändern, dass dadurch ein gewisser Teil zufrieden ist (dein MEHR im Gegensatz zu ALLE). Vielmehr müsste doch dem geltenden Recht von allen Seiten Rechnung getragen werden, um eben darauf aufbauend einen Status Quo de facto zu erreichen, der alle zufrieden stellt. 

Das hieße für MTBer dann, sie dürfen auf allen Wegen fahren, aber sie müssen auch die Trail Rules befolgen (was letztlich nichts anderes ist, als sich allgemein gesetzeskonform zu verhalten) und sie dürfen keine wilden Strecken buddeln (aber vielleicht bestehende vernünftig herrichten). Für Wanderer hieße das, sie müssten MTBer akzeptieren, sie dürfen aber mit deren Rücksicht rechnen. Für Jäger und Wald-/Almbauern bedeutet das, sie müssen Wanderer, MTBer und andere Erholungssuchende akzeptieren, dürfen aber ebenfalls auf deren Rücksicht rechnen und können ggf. auch durch entsprechende Wegekonzepte Einfluss darauf nehmen, welche Frequentierung bestimmte Bereiche haben. Eventuell sollte man dazu auch den einen oder anderen Weg schließen, wenn es dafür gute Gründe gibt, bzw. (räumlich) verlegen (Sprich schon auch neue Wege schaffen, aber nicht auf Kosten von ungestörtem Naturraum.)



JensDey schrieb:


> Ich finde die Lösung des Wiener Stadtwald durchaus sinnvoll. Sobald ein Kompromiss Einschränkung in jede Richtung bedeutet, hat er Chancen auf Akzeptanz. Keine Einschränkung wäre das ideal.


Letztlich das, was ich gesagt habe, und wo du vorhin noch einen Widerspruch gesehen hast. s.o.



JensDey schrieb:


> Aber nehmen wir die Almhirtin: sie will eine Einschränkung. Da wird ein Kompromiss schwierig. Es sei denn sie sagt "fahrt einfach 200m links runter".


Ich behaupte mal, die will die Einschränkung aber auch nur, weil bei ihr der Eindruck geschaffen wurde, dass sie diese haben könne. Wanderer will sie nicht einschränken, weil ihr gar nicht in den Sinn kommt, dass dies ginge. Wenn es wirklich nur um die Wegführung geht, dann lässt sich das ja ohne Probleme bewerkstelligen, und zwar für Wanderer und MTBer und wer sonst noch unterwegs ist. Ansonsten muss sie halt mit MTBern leben, darf dafür aber darauf hoffen, dass alle viel freundlicher und rücksichtsvoller sind, wenn es keinen vordergründigen Konflikt mehr gibt. Scheint ja in der Schweiz gut zu funktionieren.


----------



## JensDey (20. Juli 2021)

Dahigez schrieb:


> @JensDey: Ich schätze ja deine Lust auf Diskussionen hier, aber deine Art der Schlussfolgerung macht diese manchmal etwas mühsam...


Ja, wir reden gerade sauber aneinder vorbei.


Dahigez schrieb:


> Nein, nicht neue Wege. Ich schrieb von attraktiven Wegen.


Das wäre freilich eine der einfacheren Lösungen.


Dahigez schrieb:


> Ich kenne hier abseits der Hotspots eine Menge Wege, die sind alle nicht schlecht, aber haben oft irgendein Problem.


Da stellt sich dann die Frage, wie viel du vom Hotspot ableiten kannst.


Dahigez schrieb:


> Da gibt es z.B. zwischendurch eine von Kühen zerstapfte Wiese oder irgendwo ein Schlammloch, weil an entscheidender Stelle eine Drainage fehlt. Oder eine Bachquerung ist mit Geschiebe verlegt. Oder der Weg ist einfach nur zugewachsen oder mit umgefallenen Bäumen verlegt. Wenn du einfach nur eine Runde Biken willst, dann stört dich das evtl. so sehr, dass du lieber wo anders hinfährst. Dieser Zustand ließe sich aber teils mit relativ wenig Aufwand ändern, nur darf man das ja eigentlich nicht mal, von irgendeiner Akzeptanz dafür ganz zu schweigen. Im Zweifel fällt dann der Bauer oder Förster oder wer auch immer einen Baum daneben, damit der Weg nur ja nicht attraktiv wird.


Womit wir wieder bei "wir könnten manche Lösung durchaus selbst schaffen, wenn wir denn mal dürften".
Hier erwarte ich, dass wir nicht bitten müssen, sondern auch mal auf uns zugegangen wird.


Dahigez schrieb:


> Das war deine Antwort auf meine Feststellung, dass Konzepte, die lokal gewisse Nutzergruppen bevorzugen, auch wenn es global ausgewogen ist, nie alle zufriedenstellen können und deshalb keine gute Lösung sind.


Jein, aber ich habe hier den Faden verloren.


Dahigez schrieb:


> Der Status Quo de jure sollte in Bayern eigentlich alle zufrieden stellen. Der Status Quo de facto tut das nicht. MTBer sind nicht zufrieden, weil ihre Verfassungsrechte unrechtmäßig beschnitten werden. (Fehlende Strecken für Downhiller oder Bike Parks sind nochmal ein anderes Thema.) Wanderer sind nicht zufrieden, weil ihnen suggeriert wird, MTBer würden unrechtmäßig Wege benutzen. Noch andere Nutzergruppen sind nicht zufrieden, weil gewisse Lobby/Politik ihnen den Eindruck vermittelt, sie könnten noch mehr haben, also am besten gar niemanden außer ihnen selbt im Wald.
> 
> Die Lösung kann aber nun doch nicht sein, den Status Quo de jure so zu verändern, dass dadurch ein gewisser Teil zufrieden ist (dein MEHR im Gegensatz zu ALLE). Vielmehr müsste doch dem geltenden Recht von allen Seiten Rechnung getragen werden, um eben darauf aufbauend einen Status Quo de facto zu erreichen, der alle zufrieden stellt.


Ich denke nicht, dass ich derartiges gefordert habe.


Dahigez schrieb:


> Das hieße für MTBer dann, sie dürfen auf allen Wegen fahren, aber sie müssen auch die Trail Rules befolgen (was letztlich nichts anderes ist, als sich allgemein gesetzeskonform zu verhalten) und sie dürfen keine wilden Strecken buddeln (aber vielleicht bestehende vernünftig herrichten). Für Wanderer hieße das, sie müssten MTBer akzeptieren, sie dürfen aber mit deren Rücksicht rechnen. Für Jäger und Wald-/Almbauern bedeutet das, sie müssen Wanderer, MTBer und andere Erholungssuchende akzeptieren, dürfen aber ebenfalls auf deren Rücksicht rechnen und können ggf. auch durch entsprechende Wegekonzepte Einfluss darauf nehmen, welche Frequentierung bestimmte Bereiche haben. Eventuell sollte man dazu auch den einen oder anderen Weg schließen, wenn es dafür gute Gründe gibt, bzw. (räumlich) verlegen (Sprich schon auch neue Wege schaffen, aber nicht auf Kosten von ungestörtem Naturraum.)


Dem ist zuzustimmen


Dahigez schrieb:


> Letztlich das, was ich gesagt habe, und wo du vorhin noch einen Widerspruch gesehen hast. s.o.


Auch hier habe ich bei dir den Faden verloren


Dahigez schrieb:


> Ich behaupte mal, die will die Einschränkung aber auch nur, weil bei ihr der Eindruck geschaffen wurde, dass sie diese haben könne. Wanderer will sie nicht einschränken, weil ihr gar nicht in den Sinn kommt, dass dies ginge.


Möglich


Dahigez schrieb:


> Wenn es wirklich nur um die Wegführung geht, dann lässt sich das ja ohne Probleme bewerkstelligen, und zwar für Wanderer und MTBer und wer sonst noch unterwegs ist.


Ggf unterscheidet sie für ihr Vieh die Auswirkung durch langsamer Wanderer und schneller Biker (bergab).


----------



## Das-Licht (20. Juli 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Womit wir wieder bei "wir könnten manche Lösung durchaus selbst schaffen, wenn wir denn mal dürften".
> Hier erwarte ich, dass wir nicht bitten müssen, sondern auch mal auf uns zugegangen wird.


...nochmal zum "Bittsteller" und zu Deinen Postings, aus Denen ich nicht so ganz schlau werde. 

Beispiel: (...kann in Bayern oder sonstwo sein...) 

Du befährst gerne irgend einen Trail. Das machst Du jahrelang. Plötzlich liegen Bäume quer, oder aber der Zugang ist mit , für Fußgänger passierbare, Barrieren (siehe Heidelberg) versperrt. Nun bist Du sauer, weil "die Behörden" "Deinen" Trail gesperrt haben. 

...Hintergrund, den Du in jener Situation nicht kennst... ...da haben sich andere Waldnutzer durch Dich und Deinesgleichen beeinträchtigt gefühlt, und sind zur Behörde gegangen, um dort ihre Befindlichkeit, mit der* BITTE *um Lösung vorzutragen, dem dann die Behörde nach eingehender Prüfung nachkam. Die Behörde stelllt sich nun mal nicht stundenlang Sonntag Nachmittag in den Wald, und wartet, bis Du zufällig vorbei kommst, und versucht auch nicht Dich sonstwie zu erreichen, um Dir von dem Problem der Anderen zu berichten, und um Dich um eine einvernehmliche Lösung zu *bitten. *Wenn die Behörde nun keinen Ansprechpartner(in) im MTB-Bereich hat, dann wird die Behörde im Sinne des Gesetzes handeln. In Bayern durch die neue Verw. Vero. , in BW durch die 2m Regel, in Hessen, Rhld.Pfalz, etc. über die Landeswaldgesetze, die den Gummibegriff des "festen/befestigten" Weges beinhalten, womit im Zweifelsfalle immer die Schotterpiste übrig bleibt. ...

Welche Möglichkeiten hast Du nun im Nachgang? 

1.) Du gehst mit dem Gesetzbuch unterm Arm zur Behörde, pochst auf Dein Recht, und reitest einmal quer durch den Paragraphenwald. 
2.) Du fragst höflich nach dem "warum?" . Du redest mit der Behörde über Öffnungsmöglichkeiten, Alternativen, oder auch Entkräftung der Sperrungsargumentation. Du überlegst Dir ein Lösungskonzept, bringst Vorschläge mit, und suchst womöglich auch das Gespräch mit den negativ Betroffenen. 

Was meinst Du, welche Methode Erfolgsversprechender ist? Zu fordern? Oder zu bitten?  

Pro-Tipp: Ich nutze die Möglichkeit des Bittens. Überwiegend erfolgreich.

Gerne kannst Du Dein Recht einfordern...

...und dann hat der Behördenmitarbeiter ja bsp. noch seinen Bekannten vom NaBu oder BUND, und fragt ihn am Telefon: "...Du, sag mal, Da an der gesperrten MTB Strecke... ...lebt da nicht so ein seltener Lurch?? ;-)  ) 
Vermutlich bist Du kein Beamter, und hast auch sonst wenig bis nichts mit Behörden zu tun. Letztlich sitzt dort ein Mensch... ...am längeren Hebel. Dieser Mensch ist im Allgemeinen ganz normal. Und dieser Mensch reagiert auf Forderungen anders als auf eine Bitte; so wie wir Alle. 

"Bittsteller" ist ein sehr abfälliger Begriff. Und ich habe als "Bittsteller" (wie auch Andere Aktive) "offene Türen eingerannt" und recht schnell (für deutsche Verwaltungsverhältnisse) mehr erreicht, als ich ursprünglich glaubte erreichen zu können.  Als "BittstellerIn" geniest man oft auch eine Vertrauensposition, die man als Fordernder nie erreicht. Zu Letzterem sollte man erst werden, wenn Ersteres erfolglos bleibt. 

Es gefällt mir nicht, dass Du Menschen wie mich, die nach einvernehmlichen Lösungen suchen, und dabei den Grundsatz der Höflichkeit, zu bitten und sich zu bedanken - auch wenn es Einem rechtlich zusteht - abfällig als "Bittsteller" bezeichnest.  Beim Bäcker bitte ich übrigens auch darum, mir ein Roggenbrot zu verkaufen, und ich bedanke mich und verabschiede mich, wenn ich die Tüte in die Hand bekomme... ...obwohl ich dazu rechtlich nicht verpflichtet bin. Einen frisch gesperrten Trail wieder frei zu bekommen, ist allerdings "geringfügig" aufwändiger als der Kauf eines Roggenbrotes.


----------



## JensDey (20. Juli 2021)

Das-Licht schrieb:


> "Bittsteller" ist ein sehr abfälliger Begriff. Und ich habe als "Bittsteller" (wie auch Andere Aktive) "offene Türen eingerannt" und recht schnell (für deutsche Verwaltungsverhältnisse) mehr erreicht, als ich ursprünglich glaubte erreichen zu können.  Als "BittstellerIn" geniest man oft auch eine Vertrauensposition, die man als Fordernder nie erreicht. Zu Letzterem sollte man erst werden, wenn Ersteres erfolglos bleibt.
> 
> Es gefällt mir nicht, dass Du Menschen wie mich, die nach einvernehmlichen Lösungen suchen, und dabei den Grundsatz der Höflichkeit, zu bitten und sich zu bedanken - auch wenn es Einem rechtlich zusteht - abfällig als "Bittsteller" bezeichnest.


Ich wollte deinem Engagement in keinem Falle herablassend zu Nahe treten.

Mit dem negativ behafteten Begriff Bittsteller soll auf keinen Fall eine aktive Person oder Gruppe verunglimpft werden, sondern nur die Situation verurteilt, dass uns 2mR in VwV permanent in die Defensive drängt.


----------



## Dahigez (20. Juli 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Da stellt sich dann die Frage, wie viel du vom Hotspot ableiten kannst.


Das ist dann die Aufgabe eines guten Konzepts. Bisher lautet das Konzept ja einfach, dort wo zuviele Leute sind, einen Teil der Leute durch Verbote auszuschließen. Das wird aber sicher keine Lösung bringen.



JensDey schrieb:


> Womit wir wieder bei "wir könnten manche Lösung durchaus selbst schaffen, wenn wir denn mal dürften".
> Hier erwarte ich, dass wir nicht bitten müssen, sondern auch mal auf uns zugegangen wird.


Sehr richtig. Und genau da ist das aktuelle Vorgehen des DAV eben das Gegenteil. Es sollen nach deren Vorstellung "runde Tische" entstehen, wo sie federführend sind, während die Mountainbiker mangels Lobby bei den lokalen Behörden und aufgrund deutlich weniger Organisation unter den Bikern selbst hier kaum Einfluss haben. Da kann man dann schön Lösungen auskarteln (anderwo in D würde man wohl sagen: ausklüngeln), die einem passen, auch wenn die alles andere als im allgemeinen Interesse sind. Bleibt halt noch die Frage, ob sich der DAV da nicht verrechnet und a) er auch eigene, gerade jüngere Mitglieder vergrault, und b) da nicht noch ganz andere Akteure auf den Geschmack kommen und auf ähnliche Weise versuchen werden, im nächsten Schritt auch die Wanderer auszusperren.


JensDey schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass ich derartiges gefordert habe.


Lösungen, die bestimmte (also nicht alle) Naturnutzer - ganz gleich ob MTBer, Wanderer, Reiter oder sonstige - rein zum Zwecke der Lenkung von als zu stark empfundener Nachfrage von ganz normalen Wegen ausschließen wollen, würden eine Gesetzesänderung benötigen, da die Verfassung ja zunächst allen das gleiche Recht auf Wegen einräumt. Wir reden hier von Bayern. Anderswo ist das vielleicht anders.


JensDey schrieb:


> Ggf unterscheidet sie für ihr Vieh die Auswirkung durch langsamer Wanderer und schneller Biker (bergab).


Alles, was ich bisher zu dem Thema gelesen habe, sagt, dass sich viele Tiere ganz gut an übliche "Besucher" in ihrer Umgebung anpassen und sich deshalb schnell nicht mehr von Wanderern oder MTBern stören lassen, bzw. wenn sie gestört werden, dann das in recht ähnlicher Weise von Wanderern wie von MTBern. (Gibt ja in diesem Zusammenhang auch nicht "den" Wanderer und "den" MTBer.)

Böse gesagt sind die Kühe auf der Alm also lernfähiger als die meisten Wanderer, denn die Kühe lernen, dass die MTBer kein Interesse haben, sie über den Haufen zu fahren, während viele Wanderer dies anscheinend immer noch annehmen.


----------



## franzam (20. Juli 2021)

irgendwie dreht sich hier alles im Kreis. Wenn die Trailrules immer befolgt würden und die  anderen Naturnutzer das auch respektieren und honorieren würden, dann hätten wir die ganzen Probleme nicht. Aber es scheitert meist an ein paar Deppen auf beiden Seiten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dahigez (20. Juli 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> irgendwie dreht sich hier alles im Kreis. Wenn die Trailrules immer befolgt würden und die  anderen Naturnutzer das auch respektieren und honorieren würden, dann hätten wir die ganzen Probleme nicht. Aber es scheitert meist an ein paar Deppen auf beiden Seiten...


Ich fürchte, so einfach ist es leider nicht. Du schreibst ja selbst, es scheitere an "ein paar Deppen". Ergo verhält sich die große Mehrheit auf beiden Seiten eigentlich vernünftig. Würde ich genauso wahrnehmen, obwohl das hier manche auch anders sehen. 

In einem normalen Umfeld, wo alle an einer einvernehmlichen Lösung interessiert sind, sollten ein paar Deppen aber nicht solche Probleme verursachen. Die Deppen hast du ja überall...

Es ist aber wohl so, dass es doch einige Gruppen gibt, die über genügend Einfluss verfügen und die nicht an einer vernünftigen, für alle tragbaren Lösung interessiert sind. Oder meine Wahrnehmung ist falsch und es sind doch mehr Deppen. Glaub ich aber irgendwie nicht. 

Dass das Thema dann so präsent in Medien und Politik ist (oder "Politik und Medien", die Reihenfolge wäre hier durchaus interessant mal genauer zu betrachten), spricht dafür, das hier Partikularinteressen mit einigem Aufwand verfolgt werden. Das ist dann wiederum für pragmatische Lösungen nicht hilfreich.


----------



## Sun on Tour (20. Juli 2021)

Es ist eine Fehleinschätzung, dass das Betretungsrecht der Allgmeinheit vom Verhalten weniger abhinge.


----------



## JensDey (20. Juli 2021)

Dahigez schrieb:


> Böse gesagt sind die Kühe auf der Alm also lernfähiger als die meisten Wanderer, denn die Kühe lernen, dass die MTBer kein Interesse haben, sie über den Haufen zu fahren, während viele Wanderer dies anscheinend immer noch annehmen.


Bis auf diesen Punkt passt alles für mich. Auch wenn ich die Almhirtin nicht für unparteiisch halte, würde ich hier zuerst mal ihrem Urteil vertrauen.


----------



## JensDey (20. Juli 2021)

Dahigez schrieb:


> Sehr richtig. Und genau da ist das aktuelle Vorgehen des DAV eben das Gegenteil. Es sollen nach deren Vorstellung "runde Tische" entstehen, wo sie federführend sind, während die Mountainbiker mangels Lobby bei den lokalen Behörden und aufgrund deutlich weniger Organisation unter den Bikern selbst hier kaum Einfluss haben. Da kann man dann schön Lösungen auskarteln (anderwo in D würde man wohl sagen: ausklüngeln), die einem passen, auch wenn die alles andere als im allgemeinen Interesse sind.


Genau das ist die Sachlage, die mir das unschöne Wort Bittsteller in den Kopf setzt.


----------



## Sun on Tour (20. Juli 2021)

Die Sache mit dem "Bittstellung" wird man pragmatisch sehen müssen und oftmals kommt man mit einer freundlichen Bitte in der Sache doch schneller und erfolgreicher zum Ziel als mit einer sachlichen "Forderung". Wichtig ist nur, dass man sich bewusst ist, dass man auf das Bitten nicht angewiesen wäre.


----------



## JensDey (20. Juli 2021)

Es geht mir nicht um bitten, Freundlichkeit oder höfliches Benehmen sondern um die "Verhandlungs"Position in die wir gebracht werden.
Da wünscht man sich "die gute alte Zeit" zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (20. Juli 2021)

Das Problem ist natürlich vorhanden, dass manche Deppen ein größeres Sprachrohr, bzw. besseren Einfluss haben. Aber ich glaube trotzdem, dass vieles in kleinem Rahmen zu regeln ist, wenn man 1. eher aufeinander zu geht und 2. die richtigen Leute verhandeln


----------



## Sun on Tour (20. Juli 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> ... sondern um die "Verhandlungs"Position


deshalb


Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Wichtig ist nur, dass man sich bewusst ist, dass man auf das Bitten nicht angewiesen wäre.


und 


franzam schrieb:


> Aber ich glaube trotzdem, dass vieles in kleinem Rahmen zu regeln ist, wenn man 1. eher aufeinander zu geht und 2. die richtigen Leute verhandeln


----------



## Dahigez (20. Juli 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> Das Problem ist natürlich vorhanden, dass manche Deppen ein größeres Sprachrohr, bzw. besseren Einfluss haben. Aber ich glaube trotzdem, dass vieles in kleinem Rahmen zu regeln ist, wenn man 1. eher aufeinander zu geht und 2. die richtigen Leute verhandeln


Da gebe ich dir völlig recht. 

Zwei bedenkenswerte Punkte allerdings:

1) Du brauchst auch für lokale Lösungen einen verlässlichen Rahmen, denn es bringt ja nichts, wenn du dich lokal einigst, es dann aber irgendjemand nicht passt, er dagegen klagt und man dann alles wieder umschmeißen muss.

2) Lokale Lösungen sind gut in lokalen Zusammenhängen. Wenn du aber an die Hotspots schaust, wo ja die Probleme zuvorderst auftauchen, dann ist das kein lokaler Zusammenhang mehr, weil dort mehr Leute von außerhalb fahren als Locals selbst. Da hast du einige zusätzliche Probleme, zuerst mal die Kommunikation, dass auch Auswärtige über etwaige Vereinbarungen Bescheid wissen, dann den Umgang mit Problemen, die evtl. nur von Auswärtigen verursacht werden, usw. Kennt man ja, dass irgendwas geduldet wird, solange es nicht zu viele machen, und irgendwann läuft es aus dem Ruder. Da sind dann großräumigere Lösungen sicherlich beständiger.


----------



## JensDey (20. Juli 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> deshalb
> 
> und


Du bist in deinem Optimismus unerschütterlich.


----------



## Sun on Tour (20. Juli 2021)

Wenn das eine nicht klappt, kann man immer noch klagen.


----------



## franzam (20. Juli 2021)

Dahigez schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir völlig recht.
> 
> Zwei bedenkenswerte Punkte allerdings:
> 
> ...


1. klagen kann immer jemand, da ist es egal ob regionale Lösung, oder z.B. auf Länderebene
2. was ist großräumig? Landkreis, Bezirk oder Bundesland. Mir als einheimischen bringt es nix, wenn schlechte Lösungen auf überregionaler Ebene als guter Kompromiss verkauft werden. Was Vereinbarungen betrifft, ist es leider so, dass es auswärtigen oft sch..ßegal ist, ob sie regionale Vereinbarungen oder welche auf Länderebene ignorieren. Zudem die Vereinbarungen vor Ort natürlich auch dementsprechend ausgeschildert sein sollten


----------



## mw.dd (21. Juli 2021)

Dahigez schrieb:


> Konfliktlösungen brauchen eigentlich immer Kompromisse


Nein, einen Konsens. Kompromisse produzieren nur Verlierer.


Dahigez schrieb:


> Das hieße für MTBer dann, sie dürfen auf allen Wegen fahren, aber sie müssen sollten auch die Trail Rules befolgen (was letztlich nichts anderes ist, als sich allgemein gesetzeskonform zu verhalten) und sie dürfen keine wilden Strecken buddeln (aber vielleicht bestehende vernünftig herrichten). Für Wanderer hieße das, sie müssten MTBer akzeptieren, sie dürfen aber mit deren Rücksicht rechnen. Für Jäger und Wald-/Almbauern bedeutet das, sie müssen Wanderer, MTBer und andere Erholungssuchende akzeptieren, dürfen aber ebenfalls auf deren Rücksicht rechnen und können ggf. auch durch entsprechende Wegekonzepte Einfluss darauf nehmen, welche Frequentierung bestimmte Bereiche haben.


Eine schöne Beschreibung des Ist-Zustandes.


----------



## Dahigez (21. Juli 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Nein, einen Konsens. Kompromisse produzieren nur Verlierer.


Ich zitiere mal aus Wikipedia:

Ein *Kompromiss* ist die Lösung eines Konfliktes durch gegenseitige freiwillige Übereinkunft, unter beiderseitigem Verzicht auf Teile der jeweils gestellten Forderungen.

Der *Konsens* bedeutet die übereinstimmende Meinung von Personen zu einer bestimmten Frage ohne verdeckten oder offenen Widerspruch.

Konsens wirst du nicht in allen Gruppen zu allen Themen haben (und auch nicht mit noch so langen Diskussionsrunden erreichen). Muss aber auch nicht. Mit dem Kompromiss befriedet man die Situation und hat dann lauter zufriedene Menschen (zumindest mal die, welche am Kompromiss mitgewirkt haben; alle anderen hoffentlich auch, wenn die, welche den Kompromiss ausgehandelt haben, von allen Gruppen gut ausgewählt und dementsprechend akzeptiert sind).


----------



## Sun on Tour (21. Juli 2021)

Es dürfte reichen, dass es in einem Rechtsstaat Konsens ist, dass man sich an das Recht hält, was letztlich durch die Akzeptanz der Rechtslage Konflikte befriedet oder bei Bedarf vor Gericht auch beendet.

Es gibt schlicht Bereiche, bei denen Kompromisse nicht zielführend sind. Dazu gehört die Eingriffsverwaltung unter die auch das Betretungsrecht fällt. Zumindest in Bayern findet sich diesbezüglich ein vernünftiger Interessenausgleich zwischen den Grundrechten auf Eigentum und Erholung sowie dem Verfassungsziel Naturschutz in Konkretisierung des Verfassungsartikels 141 BV ja ohnehin bereits im Gesetz.


----------



## Dahigez (21. Juli 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Eine schöne Beschreibung des Ist-Zustandes.


Hier möchte ich grad noch kurz anmerken: 
Ja, das ist der Ist-Zustand, wie er von der bayrischen Verfassung beabsichtigt ist und entsprechend eigentlich auch zu gelten hat.
De facto haben wir den Zustand im Moment aber in Bayern nicht, zumindest nicht überall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dahigez (21. Juli 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Es dürfte reichen, dass es in einem Rechtsstaat Konsens ist, dass man sich an das Recht hält, was letztlich durch die Akzeptanz der Rechtslage Konflikte befriedet oder bei Bedarf vor Gericht auch beendet.


Da gebe ich dir erst mal uneingeschränkt recht...

...möchte dann allerdings anmerken, dass es bei so "kleinen" Angelegenheiten wie "Wo darf ich Mountainbiken" vielleicht nicht immer sinnvoll ist, mit so großen Kategorien wie "Rechtsstaat" zu argumentieren. Bei Rechtsstaat schwingt ja immer mit, dass die Rechtslage den Mehrheitswillen der Bevölkerung widerspiegelt und deshalb auf demokratischem Wege geändert werden kann, wenn die Mehrheit mit dem Status Quo unzufrieden ist (mal abgesehen davon, dass sich zumindest der "westlich gesinnte" Teil der Menschheit darauf verständigt hat, dass es übergeordnete Normen gibt, die auch durch die Mehrheitsmeinung nicht geändert werden dürfen; aber das führt jetzt wirklich zu weit).

Bei kleinen Fragen gibt es aber eigentlich gar keinen Mehrheitswillen, weil die große Mehrheit an diesem Thema schlicht nicht interessiert ist.


Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Es gibt schlicht Bereiche, bei denen Kompromisse schlicht nicht zielführend sind. Dazu gehört die Eingriffsverwaltung unter die auch das Betretungsrecht fällt. Zumindest in Bayern findet sich diesbezüglich ein vernünftiger Interessenausgleich Ausgleich zwischen den Grundrechten auf Eigentum und Erholung sowie dem Verfassungsziel Naturschutz in Konkretisierung des Verrfassungsartikels 141 BV ja ohnehin bereits im Gesetz.


Das dürften manche Leute in Baden-Württemberg durchaus anders sehen...


----------



## Sun on Tour (21. Juli 2021)

Dahigez schrieb:


> Bei Rechtsstaat schwingt ja immer mit, dass die Rechtslage den Mehrheitswillen der Bevölkerung widerspiegelt und deshalb auf demokratischem Wege geändert werden kann, wenn die Mehrheit mit dem Status Quo unzufrieden ist (mal abgesehen davon, dass sich zumindest der "westlich gesinnte" Teil der Menschheit darauf verständigt hat, dass es übergeordnete Normen gibt, die auch durch die Mehrheitsmeinung nicht geändert werden dürfen; aber das führt jetzt wirklich zu weit).


Damit das nicht so einfach passiert gibt es Absicherungen.


Dahigez schrieb:


> Das dürften manche Leute in Baden-Württemberg durchaus anders sehen...


Nicht immer ist das, was im Gesetz steht, auch rechtens.


----------



## Dahigez (21. Juli 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Nicht immer ist das, was im Gesetz steht, auch Recht.


Wenn es keine ausreichend große Interessenslage gibt, ist es im Zweifel aber dann halt auch nicht so leicht, aus Gesetz Recht werden zu lassen. Da sind dann Kompromisse vielleicht doch zielführend(er)?


----------



## JensDey (21. Juli 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Nicht immer ist das, was im Gesetz steht, auch Recht.


Das war lange Zeit auch wurscht. Die Duldung war in ausreichend großem Maße vorhanden.
Ich sehe meine eigene Haltung da absolut kritisch: "bei mir war es bis vor kurzem gar kein Problem" und die Probleme andere BW-Standorte kann ich nicht lösen.
Jetzt, wo auch bei mir die Einschläge hörbar näher kommen, stellt sich mir die Frage: wann! was tun?
Proaktiv oder reaktiv. Geht proaktiv in BW überhaupt?


Dahigez schrieb:


> Wenn es keine ausreichend große Interessenslage gibt, ist es im Zweifel aber dann halt auch nicht so leicht, aus Gesetz Recht werden zu lassen.


Ich habe bei mir immer noch eine vorformulierte Email rumliegen mit einer Umfrage an Regionalpolitiker, ob sie eine Initiative gegen die 2mR unterstützen würden. Rein konjunktiv, um zu verstehen, ob es überhaupt eine Unterstützung/ Interessenlage gibt.


Dahigez schrieb:


> Da sind dann Kompromisse vielleicht doch zielführend(er)?


Für einen Kompromiss brauchst ein Gespräch und Bereitschaft. Wie kann man das erreichen/ erzwingen? Kontakte und Netzwerk sind dafür notwendig und die hat man als "kleiner" Betroffener ggf gar nicht.


----------



## Sun on Tour (21. Juli 2021)

Dahigez schrieb:


> Wenn es keine ausreichend große Interessenslage gibt, ist es im Zweifel aber dann halt auch nicht so leicht, aus Gesetz Recht werden zu lassen. Da sind dann Kompromisse vielleicht doch zielführend(er)?


Daran arbeitet die DIMB in BaWü.


----------



## homerjay (23. Juli 2021)

Welchen Stellenwert wir Mountainbiker im deutschen Alpenverein genießen, zeigt sich nicht zuletzt auch wieder im neuen „Panorama“. Auf 106 Seiten findet sich nichts zum Thema Mountainbiken, lediglich auf Seite 102 findet sich eine Notiz zur Hauptversammlung, aus der hervorgeht, dass das Thema E-Mountainbikes im Hauptverein nach wie vor kritisch gesehen wird.


----------



## ExcelBiker (23. Juli 2021)

homerjay schrieb:


> Welchen Stellenwert wir Mountainbiker im deutschen Alpenverein genießen, zeigt sich nicht zuletzt auch wieder im neuen „Panorama“. Auf 106 Seiten findet sich nichts zum Thema Mountainbiken, lediglich auf Seite 102 findet sich eine Notiz zur Hauptversammlung, aus der hervorgeht, dass das Thema E-Mountainbikes im Hauptverein nach wie vor kritisch gesehen wird.


Du hast vergessen zu erwähnen, dass dafür ein Artikel zum "Württemberger Weinradweg" drin ist. Da sehe ich weder MTB noch Berge (nicht einmal Mittelgebirge). So schön und wertvoll der Nationalpark Bialowieza ist, was der mit dem Alpenverein zu tun hat, erschließt sich mir auch nicht. Bei den Artikeln zum Fränkischen Gebirgsweg und zur Vanoise sind Autor vom Artikel und vom empfohlenen Führer identisch. Hm ...


----------



## homerjay (23. Juli 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Du hast vergessen zu erwähnen, dass dafür ein Artikel zum "Württemberger Weinradweg" drin ist. Da sehe ich weder MTB noch Berge (nicht einmal Mittelgebirge). So schön und wertvoll der Nationalpark Bialowieza ist, was der mit dem Alpenverein zu tun hat, erschließt sich mir auch nicht. Bei den Artikeln zum Fränkischen Gebirgsweg und zur Vanoise sind Autor vom Artikel und vom empfohlenen Führer identisch. Hm ...


Der Inhalt ist halt auch Zielgruppenorientiert: Mehr "Alten"- als "Alpen"-Verein.


----------



## ExcelBiker (23. Juli 2021)

homerjay schrieb:


> Der Inhalt ist halt auch Zielgruppenorientiert: Mehr "Alten"- als "Alpen"-Verein.


... und als Alibi ("wir repräsentieren alle Bergsportarten") dann "spitz und breit" und die obligatorische Seite zu den Kletterwettkämpfen für die olympischen Spiele in Tokio. Warum immer nur klettern? Wenn die doch alle integrieren wollen, dann bitte auch Berichte über CC, Marathon, DH, Enduro. Und BBS, und Freeride. Aber ich wette, die meisten der Verantwortlichen könnten nicht sicher alle Spielarten unterscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (23. Juli 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Aber ich wette, die meisten der Verantwortlichen könnten nicht sicher alle Spielarten unterscheiden.


Auch beim Klettern gibt es verschiedene Spielarten. Ich glaube nicht das die Verantwortlichen die alle zusammen bekommen.


----------



## Dahigez (23. Juli 2021)

Ich stehe dem DAV durchaus kritisch gegenüber, aber man kann es mit Kritik bzw. Ansprüchen auch übertreiben.

Der DAV ist derjenige Verband, der sich mit seinen Strukturen ums Sportklettern kümmert. Für alle Spielarten des Radfahrens ist das der BDR. Da ist es schon irgendwo logisch, dass in der Verbandszeitung was übers Sportklettern bei Olympia, aber nicht übers CC Rennen steht.

Das Panorama kann nix, schon klar, aber welche Verbandszeitschrift kann schon was? Keine Ahnung, ob der BDR sowas hat. Ich kenne noch die Variante vom Skiverband, und da muss ich sagen, ist das DAV Panorama im Vergleich geradezu hochwertig. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass die Zeitung im Verein einen hohen Stellenwert hat. Da gibt es bestimmt einen Vermarkter, der dann entsprechend Mitspracherecht hat. Wichtig ist für den DAV nur, dass das Projekt seine Kosten trägt, dann dass die Reisesparte des Unternehmens DAV darin für seine Angebote werben kann und vielleicht noch, dass der Verband irgendwas kommunizieren kann, was er nach der Satzung muss. Ich kriegs auch, reinschauen tue ich selten, aber es zwingt mich auch keiner dazu. Kostet ja auch nix. (Okay, aus Umweltgesichtspunkten könnte man argumentieren, sollte man das zumindest in Print-Form dann besser weglassen.)

Warum bin ich im DAV? Erstens wegen Vergünstigungen bzw. Zugang zu Hütten (früher mehr als heute), dann Vergünstigungen beim Zugang zu Kletteranlagen (da trägt sich bei mir der Beitrag schon fast) und schließlich die Bergeversicherung, die auch ein gutes Angebot ist. Historisch war noch die Bibliothek mit Karten und Gebietsführern sehr wichtig, aber das spielt heute natürlich kaum mehr ein Rolle. Alles in allem also eine sehr egoistische Sache. Beigetragen zum Vereinsleben habe ich quasi nie. Deshalb sind auch die Ansprüche, die ich dem DAV gegenüber stellen darf, aus Meiner Sicht beschränkt.

Die Frage, die sich mir sonst noch stellt, ist die: Wofür steht der DAV? Was macht er? Kann und will ich das unterstützen? Da gibt es vieles, was ich sehr gut finde, nicht zuletzt z.B. Unterhalt von Wegen, aber auch einiges an lokalem Engagement und auch manches in Richtung Umweltschutz. Was ich nicht so gut finde, ist z.B. manche Kommerzialisierung im Reisebereich inklusive deren Auswirkung gerade auch auf lokale Anbieter, manch anderes in Sachen (vermeintlicher) Umweltschutz, die allgemeine Grundhaltung des Verbands (das ist aber bei allen Verbänden so, die ich kenne; leider!) und nun natürlich vor allem seine Haltung in Sachen MTB.

Das Problem bei Vereinen ist heutzutage allgemein, dass sich junge Leute darin viel weniger engagieren als früher. Die Strukturen, die bestehenbleiben, sind dann natürlich von Leuten dominiert, die schon lange dabei sind, und entsprechend steht Althergebrachtes im Mittelpunkt des Interesses. Das muss man nicht gutheißen, aber wenn man in so einem Verein ist, sollte man sich wohl zuerst etwas engagieren und versuchen, Dinge zu verändern, bevor man darauf schimpft. Ich will hier für niemanden außer für mich sprechen, denn ich weiß ja nicht, was der Einzelen im DAV so macht und ggf. schon versucht hat. Für mich ist's im Moment noch so, dass ich das Kosten-Nutzen-Verhältnis positiv sehe und das Handeln bzw. die Haltung des Verbands allgemein für mich noch tragbar ist. Deshalb bin ich da noch drin. Kann sich aber auch ändern.


----------



## schmitr3 (23. Juli 2021)

Homepage des DAV: "Wandern, Bergsteigen, Klettern, Skifahren, Mountainbiken – der DAV ist offen für verschiedene Arten des faszinierenden Bergsportspektrums ...".
Das ist das Bild, das es DAV von sich gerne verbreiten möchte. Dazu ist er (aktuell noch in Bayern) ja auch Teil verschiedener Strukturen rund um das Thema MTB und Wegenutzung. So ganz deckt sich die Außendarstellung aber nicht mit der Realität, und das spiegelt sich auch in der Vereinszeitung wieder. Was das mit dem BDR zu tun haben soll, erschließt sich mir nicht.


----------



## Dahigez (23. Juli 2021)

schmitr3 schrieb:


> Homepage des DAV: "Wandern, Bergsteigen, Klettern, Skifahren, Mountainbiken – der DAV ist offen für verschiedene Arten des faszinierenden Bergsportspektrums ...".
> Das ist das Bild, das es DAV von sich gerne verbreiten möchte. Dazu ist er (aktuell noch in Bayern) ja auch Teil verschiedener Strukturen rund um das Thema MTB und Wegenutzung. So ganz deckt sich die Außendarstellung aber nicht mit der Realität, und das spiegelt sich auch in der Vereinszeitung wieder. Was das mit dem BDR zu tun haben soll, erschließt sich mir nicht.


Es wurde kritisiert, dass im Panorama was über Sportklettern bei Olympia drin steht, aber nichts über z.B. MTB bei Olympia. Da ist aber der Unterschied, dass der DAV für die Athleten im Sportklettern zuständig ist, während das bei MTB der BDR ist. Daher ist das mMn schon verständlich. 

Analog gilt die Zuständigkeit auch für andere Strukturen, die Sportförderung betreffen, z.B. Nachwuchskader und auch Trainingsstätten etc. Da stellt sich schon die Frage, warum sich der BDR nicht eigentlich mehr für legale MTB-Strecken einsetzt...


----------



## dertutnix (23. Juli 2021)

Dahigez schrieb:


> Es wurde kritisiert, dass im Panorama was über Sportklettern bei Olympia drin steht, aber nichts über z.B. MTB bei Olympia. Da ist aber der Unterschied, dass der DAV für die Athleten im Sportklettern zuständig ist, während das bei MTB der BDR ist. Daher ist das mMn schon verständlich...


das war z.B. einer der Gründe für meine Kündigung, mein Unverständnis für den eigenen Anspruch eines Naturschutzverbandes und gleichzeitig Nationalkader mit auch olympischen Einsätzen zu verantworten. In meinen Augen geht das nicht zusammen, gegen eine Olympiade oder alpine Weltmeisterschaft in Deutschland zu argumentieren, gleichzeitig jedoch selbst an diesen Veranstaltungen Mannschaften zu entsenden.


----------



## ExcelBiker (23. Juli 2021)

Dahigez schrieb:


> Da ist aber der Unterschied, dass der DAV für die Athleten im Sportklettern zuständig ist, während das bei MTB der BDR ist.


Der BDR ist aber ausschließlich für Wettkämpfe und dem Drumherum zuständig, und nicht für alles andere rund um's Radfahren, da gibt es dann andere Vereine. Der DAV aber argumentiert, dass er alle, wirklich alle vertreten will, und das muss schiefgehen. Das führt zwangsläufig zu Interessenskollisionen, siehe unter anderem


dertutnix schrieb:


> In meinen Augen geht das nicht zusammen, gegen eine Olympiade oder alpine Weltmeisterschaft in Deutschland zu argumentieren, gleichzeitig jedoch selbst an diesen Veranstaltungen Mannschaften zu entsenden.


Gerade diese "Allmachtsphantasien" (sorry für den heftigen Ausdruck) geht mir beim DAV auf den Senkel. Es geht ja nicht nur darum, dass der DAV jetzt für "die Mountainbiker" (wer immer das sein soll) sich einsetzen will, sondern auch Aussagen wie "wir haben die Kompetenz und sind Ansprechpartner für alle alpinen Wege", obwohl es genügend andere Wegebetreiber (Gemeinden, Tourismusverbände, private, ...) gibt. Ich kenne keinen einzigen großen erfolgreichen Verein, der sich dermaßen breit aufstellen will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensDey (23. Juli 2021)

Dahigez schrieb:


> Es wurde kritisiert, dass im Panorama was über Sportklettern bei Olympia drin steht, aber nichts über z.B. MTB bei Olympia. Da ist aber der Unterschied, dass der DAV für die Athleten im Sportklettern zuständig ist, während das bei MTB der BDR ist. Daher ist das mMn schon verständlich.


Absolut korrekt: es sind ja schließlich "ihre" Sportler.
Aktuell wäre ein "Wink" des DAV über dieses Medium Richtung "Problemzone" MTB aber schon schön zu lesen gewesen.


----------



## homerjay (23. Juli 2021)

Was mich persönlich am meisten stört, und damit kommen wir eigentlich auch zum Anfang dieses Threads zurück, ist, dass der Alpenverein einerseits behauptet, er würde sich für die Belange der Mountainbiker einsetzen und andererseits gleichzeitig gegen die Interessen der Mountainbiker agiert, indem er vermeintlich objektive Kriterien zur Wegnutzung definiert, anstatt der bisherigen subjektiven „Eignung“, was de facto zu einer massiven Verschlechterung der Situation geführt hat. 

Dazu ärgert mich, dass nach Inkrafttreten der Verwaltungsvorschrift nunmehr die Landratsämter auf Anweisung des Umweltministeriums beginnen, Wege auf Ihre „objektive“ Eignung anhand der vom Alpenverein mit erstellten Kriterien zu überprüfen, während gleichzeitig im offiziellen Vereinsorgan weder über die Maßnahme als solche noch über die Beteiligung des Alpenvereins berichtet wird. 

Offensichtlich wird dieses Thema totgeschwiegen und mich würde interessieren, warum das so ist, denn gleichzeitig stelle ich fest, dass das Thema längst nicht nur in den Special-Interest Magazinen wie der „bike“ angekommen ist, sondern längst auch in der Tagespresse, auf Spiegel online und sogar in den Tagesthemen.


----------



## Dahigez (23. Juli 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Der BDR ist aber ausschließlich für Wettkämpfe und dem Drumherum zuständig, und nicht für alles andere rund um's Radfahren, da gibt es dann andere Vereine.


Selbstbeschreibung des BDR auf deren Webseite:
Was zählt, ist der Radsport. Hier ist der BDR Ansprechpartner in allen Belangen "Rund ums Rad"



ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Gerade diese "Allmachtsphantasien" (sorry für den heftigen Ausdruck) geht mir beim DAV auf den Senkel. Es geht ja nicht nur darum, dass der DAV jetzt für "die Mountainbiker" (wer immer das sein soll) sich einsetzen will, sondern auch Aussagen wie "wir haben die Kompetenz und sind Ansprechpartner für alle alpinen Wege", obwohl es genügend andere Wegebetreiber (Gemeinden, Tourismusverbände, private, ...) gibt.


Das ist gut nachvollziehbar. Da besteht beim DAV tatsächlich an einigen Fronten eine teils erhebliche Schizophrenie. Ich finde da die ganze Problematik Naturschutz vs. Erholung/Sport/etc. in den Bergen noch viel krasser. Einfaches Beispiel: der DAV propagiert ja gerne Individualtourismus in abgelegenen Bergtälern. Das kann aus Naturschutzgründen keiner wollen, dass das eine große Mehrheit tatsächlich ausübt. Daher müsste der DAV eigentlich froh sein um jedes kanalisierendes Massenangebot in der Nähe der Großstädte, wo sich vielleicht sogar eine Anreise mit Öffis organisieren lässt. Da ist es in der Gesamtbetrachtung viel nachhaltiger, die existierenden Strukturen beispielsweise in den bayr. Alpen mit neuen Bergbahnen, Beschneiungsanlagen, Bikeparks etc. zu stärken. Aber genau gegen alle diese Projekte ist der DAV eigentlich aus Prinzip. Bestes Beispiel bei mir vor der Haustüre: am Bikepark Samerberg gibt es immer noch keine Kombikarte aus Lift und Park, weil sich der DAV dagegen sperrt.



ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Ich kenne keinen einzigen großen erfolgreichen Verein, der sich dermaßen breit aufstellen will.


Da kann ich dir weiterhelfen: ADAC als einfachstes Beispiel. Gibt aber auch noch einige andere Verbände, auch Sportverbände. Schau mal zum Skiverband. Die würden mittlerweile dem DAV das ganze Skitourenthema sehr gerne streitig machen...


----------



## JensDey (23. Juli 2021)

homerjay schrieb:


> Was mich persönlich am meisten stört, und damit kommen wir eigentlich auch zum Anfang dieses Threads zurück, ist, dass der Alpenverein einerseits behauptet, er würde sich für die Belange der Mountainbiker einsetzen und andererseits gleichzeitig gegen die Interessen der Mountainbiker agiert, indem er vermeintlich objektive Kriterien zur Wegnutzung definiert, anstatt der bisherigen subjektiven „Eignung“, was de facto zu einer massiven Verschlechterung der Situation geführt hat.


Vllt sehen die das aber anders und halten es für einen positiven Schachzug. Wir haben hier nicht die Deutungshoheit, sondern schlicht eine andere Meinung.


----------



## homerjay (23. Juli 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Vllt sehen die das aber anders und halten es für einen positiven Schachzug. Wir haben hier nicht die Deutungshoheit, sondern schlicht eine andere Meinung.


Was soll an dem Versuch postiv sein, herbeigeredete Konflikte zu Lasten einer Nutzergruppe lösen zu wollen?


----------



## ExcelBiker (23. Juli 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Vllt sehen die das aber anders und halten es für einen positiven Schachzug. Wir haben hier nicht die Deutungshoheit, sondern schlicht eine andere Meinung.


Wenn du dir die Konsequenzen von der VwV ansiehst, und dann die plötzlichen Kehrtwendungen vom DAV, und dazu die beteiligten Personen, dann kannst du nur zum Ergebnis kommen, dass der DAV auf dieser Schiene den breiten MTB-Sport massiv einschränken und behindern will. Texte, Erläuterungen, Erklärungen dazu findest du hier in diesem Thread in Massen.


----------



## ExcelBiker (23. Juli 2021)

Dahigez schrieb:


> ADAC als einfachstes Beispiel.


Nee, der ADAC ist und bleibt ein "Verein" für alles motorisierte, was nichts mit Sport zu tun hat. Klar, die haben auch Sport-Aktivitäten (würde ich mal mit denen von der DIMB vergleichen), ein bissl was machen sie in Richtung Fahrrad, und auch die Luftrettung ist extra. Aber die würden nie auf die Idee kommen, "wir machen jetzt alles mit Verkehr. Also nicht nur Auto, sondern auch Fahrrad, Fußgehen, Bahn. Und dazu alle Sportaktivitäten drum herum."


Dahigez schrieb:


> Schau mal zum Skiverband. Die würden mittlerweile dem DAV das ganze Skitourenthema sehr gerne streitig machen...


Und die machen nur Ski, aber nicht Wandern und MTB.


Dahigez schrieb:


> am Bikepark Samerberg gibt es immer noch keine Kombikarte aus Lift und Park, weil sich der DAV dagegen sperrt.


Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, ist das aber eine DAV-Sektion, und nicht der DAV-Hauptverband. Wer hier gegen die MTBs schießt, ist der Hauptverband. Die Sektionen machen dagegen häufig ein tolles Programm mit guten Angeboten.


----------



## Dahigez (23. Juli 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Nee, der ADAC ist und bleibt ein "Verein" für alles motorisierte, was nichts mit Sport zu tun hat. Klar, die haben auch Sport-Aktivitäten (würde ich mal mit denen von der DIMB vergleichen), ein bissl was machen sie in Richtung Fahrrad, und auch die Luftrettung ist extra. Aber die würden nie auf die Idee kommen, "wir machen jetzt alles mit Verkehr. Also nicht nur Auto, sondern auch Fahrrad, Fußgehen, Bahn. Und dazu alle Sportaktivitäten drum herum."


Ich hab hier sicher keinen Bock, den DAV in irgendeiner Weise zu verteidigen oder zu vertreten. Du kannst also gerne gegen den DAV schießen, ohne in meine Richtung zu zielen. Ich hatte lediglich angemerkt, dass jetzt nicht alles, was der DAV macht, total schlecht ist. Und meiner Meinung nach gibt es eben auch andere Verbände, die keinen Deut besser sind. Ist anscheinend irgendwie in der Struktur "Verband" angelegt, dass es da gerne mal zu Problemen kommt. Und damit will ich jetzt die DIMB explizit NICHT ansprechen. Erstens kenne ich da die Strukturen nicht wirklich, zweitens sind sie wohl (noch) viel zu klein, um anfällig für solche Probleme zu sein. Aber wir können ja mal in zwanzig Jahren, wenn MTB die Weltherrschaft - oder zumindest die Bergherrschaft - übernommen hat und die DIMB zu den mächstigsten deutschen Sportverbänden zählt, nochmal über dieses Thema sprechen 



ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, ist das aber eine DAV-Sektion, und nicht der DAV-Hauptverband. Wer hier gegen die MTBs schießt, ist der Hauptverband. Die Sektionen machen dagegen häufig ein tolles Programm mit guten Angeboten.


Ja, Eigentümer der Hochriesbahn (und damit auch des Sessellifts), sind die Gemeinde Samerberg und die Sektion Rosenheim des DAV, seit die Bahn vor gut zehn Jahren pleite gegangen ist. Ob da jetzt die Sektion Rosenheim so vermögend ist, dass sie das allein stemmen konnte, oder ob da der Dachverband noch irgendwie mit drinhängt, weiß ich nicht, könnte ich mir aber schon vorstellen. Grund ist hauptsächlich, weil oben am Gipfel das Hochrieshaus steht, und da nicht nur Gäste mit der Bahn hochkommen, sondern auch die Versorgung der Hütte über die Bahn läuft.

Die Bahn nimmt eh keine MTBs mit, aber der Sessellift halt für den Bikepark. Darf man aber immer noch brav Einzelfahrten oder Zehnerkarten kaufen. Der Park hätte da natürlich ein Interesse, eine gemeinsame Lösung zu schaffen, und die Gemeinde auch, spätestens seit sie gesehen hat, dass der Park auch insgesamt einiges an Geschäft ins Dorf bringt. Der DAV stellt sich allerdings quer. Ob das jetzt aus "prinzipiell dagegen" ist oder aus Abzocke, weil sich so mehr verdienen lässt, weiß ich nicht, kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass es mittlerweile eher das zweite ist.


----------



## robzo (23. Juli 2021)

Grundsätzlich meine ich, dass im " Panorama" in den letzten 3-4 Jahren deutlich häufiger das Thema Mountainbiken aufgegriffen wurde, als in den Jahren davor (das letzte Heft mal ausgenommen). Mich hat das positiv überrascht, da ich eigentlich mehr Ablehnung denn offen kommunizierte Befürwortung erwartet habe.
Dass die offizielle Haltung des DAV zum Thema MTB unbefriedigend ist, ist ein anderes Thema.
Gefühlt hat sich aber, zumindest in unserer Sektion, die Altersstruktur bei den Funktionsträgern (und den Mitgliedern) in den letzten Jahren deutlich verjüngt. Es treten vielfach ganze Familien mit ihren Kindern ein und das Thema Bouldern/Kletterzentren bringt viele jüngere zum Verein. Da ist dann das Thema MTB nicht mehr so weit weg.


----------



## homerjay (27. Juli 2021)

KäptnFR schrieb:


> - Eric Beißwenger (MdL, Umweltpolitischer Sprecher der CSU-Fraktion mit Kontakt zum Staatsministerium für Umwelt- und Verbraucherschutz, =Institution die diese Verwaltungsvorschrift erlassen hat) ist Mitglied sämtlicher obiger genannter Allgäuer Interessensgruppen (Bauern/Forst/Jagd), die die MTBler ausm Wald haben wollen. Aus entsprechenden Zeitungsartikeln ist seine Sicht der Dinge zweifelsfrei zu entnehmen. Er plädiert dafür die Wegeeignung "alternativ" auszulegen, nämlich anhand gewisser spezifischer Wegekriterien.


Nur mal so:
Subventionen 2020


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ExcelBiker (29. Juli 2021)

@Sun on Tour hat wieder eine Zusammenfassung gemacht:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mou...on-bikes-moeglich-update.933554/post-17569857
Da wird gerade die Rolle vom DAV beschrieben.


----------



## Sun on Tour (3. August 2021)

homerjay schrieb:


> Die nächste Attacke auf das freie Betretungsrecht, diesmal müssen die Rauhfußhühner herhalten:
> 
> https://freieberge.wordpress.com/20...im-allgaeu-kuenftig-noch-bergsteigen/?wref=tp
> 
> Ist das in irgendeiner Art und Weise wissenschaftlich belegt, daß ein Radfahrer, der sich auf Wegen bewegt, das Wild und insbesondere die Raufußhühner stört bzw. stärker stört als ein Wanderer?


Das Birkhuhn im Wanderer-und Skigebiet:




Mit der Erholungsnutzung kann das Birkhuhn anscheinend umgehen - so übrigens auch am Riedberger Horn.

Ich zitiere noch aus der oben verlinkten Seite:
Was sollte man zum Birkwildschutz noch unternehmen?​
Diese Gattung ist an manchen Stellen nicht wegen ein paar Skibergsteigern, Mountainbikern oder Kletterern bedroht, sondern *durch den Verlust der Lebensräume*, nämlich halboffene, lückige Wälder, Krummholzzonen, lückige Grünerlenbestände. *Diese Lebensräume gilt es zu erhalten* bzw. wieder her zu stellen. Im Zuständigkeitsbereich der Bayrischen Staatsforsten Sonthofen wird genau das praktiziert. Durchaus mit Erfolg.* In dem oben dargestellten 65 Punkte-Plan fehlt das Thema Lebensraumschaffung und -erhaltung  völlig. Warum?*

Das ist eine gute Frage. Wahrscheinlich weil sich naturschutzfachlich viele der 65 Punkte im obigen Plan zu Einschränkung der Erholung nicht erklären lassen. Dabei ist man in Bayern sehr viel cleverer im Schutz des Birkhuhns als im Land der 2-Meter-Regel, wo das Birkhuhn bereits 1976 ausgestorben ist. Der Forstbetrieb Sonthofen der Bayerischen Staatsforsten betreibt erfolgreich Forstwirtschaft zum Erhalt und zur Wiederherstellung geeigneter Habitate. In Baden-Württemberg waren in den Siebzigern nicht etwa die ersten Mountainbiker unterwegs, sondern Forstwirtschaft und Forstbehörden sorgten für das Aussterben des Birkhuhns - später auch für den Untergang Haselhuhns:
Der Untergang des Haselhuhnes (Bonasa bonasia) in Baden-Württemberg und seine Ursachen von Thomas Asch (2007)
zitiert:
HÖLZINGER,  J.  (1980):  Der  Untergang  des  Birkhuhnes  Lyrurus  tetrix  in  Baden-Württemberg
und dessen Ursachen. Beihefte zu den Veröffentlichungen für Naturschutz und
Landschaftspflege in Baden-Württemberg, Nr. 16, S. 123, LFU Baden-Württemberg, ISSN 0342-
6858



franzam schrieb:


> Ich finde es beschämend, wenn Leute, die beruflich mit solchen Dingen zu tun haben, mit so falschen Argumenten kommen. Damit diskreditieren sie ihre Glaubwürdigkeit, ihr Fachwissen und letztendlich sich selbst.





homerjay schrieb:


> Nur leider ist dieser "Experte" bestens vernetzt, frag' mal bei der IG Klettern Allgäu nach.


Birkhuhnschutz betrifft seblstverständlich auch die Erholungsnutzung:




Unterdessen in Östertreich:






P.S.: Vielleicht sollten wir Mountainbiker "Pardonieren" ebenfalls in unseren Wortschatz aufnehmen


----------



## Felger (3. August 2021)

homerjay schrieb:


> Was mich persönlich am meisten stört, und damit kommen wir eigentlich auch zum Anfang dieses Threads zurück, ist, dass der Alpenverein einerseits behauptet, er würde sich für die Belange der Mountainbiker einsetzen und andererseits gleichzeitig gegen die Interessen der Mountainbiker agiert, indem er vermeintlich objektive Kriterien zur Wegnutzung definiert, anstatt der bisherigen subjektiven „Eignung“, was de facto zu einer massiven Verschlechterung der Situation geführt hat.
> 
> Dazu ärgert mich, dass nach Inkrafttreten der Verwaltungsvorschrift nunmehr die Landratsämter auf Anweisung des Umweltministeriums beginnen, Wege auf Ihre „objektive“ Eignung anhand der vom Alpenverein mit erstellten Kriterien zu überprüfen, während gleichzeitig im offiziellen Vereinsorgan weder über die Maßnahme als solche noch über die Beteiligung des Alpenvereins berichtet wird.
> 
> *Offensichtlich wird dieses Thema totgeschwiegen* und mich würde interessieren, warum das so ist, denn gleichzeitig stelle ich fest, dass das Thema längst nicht nur in den Special-Interest Magazinen wie der „bike“ angekommen ist, sondern längst auch in der Tagespresse, auf Spiegel online und sogar in den Tagesthemen.


ne, das hat man beim DAV schon auch kapiert...

siehe BIKE-Interview (4/2021) von Hr. Mair: "Aber ja, der Schuss ist nach hinten losgegangen"





Bild geklaut aus Post 




__





						Als Mountainbiker im Deutschen Alpenverein (DAV) - austreten oder drinbleiben?
					

Hier mal was neues:




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## mw.dd (3. August 2021)

Felger schrieb:


> ne, das hat man beim DAV schon auch kapiert...


Aus dem Bild geht klar hervor, dass Herr Mair eben nichts kapiert hat.
Wenn er eine "Einzelfallbeurteilung" gewollt hätte, wäre das auch ohne neue VWV gegangen.
Der weiß genau, was sein Rechtsmensch da angerichtet hat und tut jetzt zerknirscht.


----------



## homerjay (3. August 2021)

Felger schrieb:


> ne, das hat man beim DAV schon auch kapiert...
> 
> siehe BIKE-Interview (4/2021) von Hr. Mair: "Aber ja, der Schuss ist nach hinten losgegangen"


Das ist aus einem Interview in der "bike" vom Anfang des Jahres. Im Vereinsblatt "Panorama" war das so nicht zu lesen und auch insgesamt findet sich dort nach wie vor wenig zum (aktuellen) Stand der Diskussion. Die Zunahme von Wegsperrungen wird ebenfalls nicht thematisiert.

Ich glaube zwar, daß man beim DAV schon kapiert hat, was man da angerichtet hat, aber ich habe nach wie vor den Verdacht, daß das von Anfang an beabsichtigt war.


----------



## leFafnir (3. August 2021)

Das Thema mit dem Auerhahn und der Jagd gibts an der Steinplatte auch. 
War großes Thema, ob man da eine neue Bahn durch das Auerhahngebiet bauen darf.
1,5 km weiter wurden die dann bejagd.


----------



## franzam (3. August 2021)

leFafnir schrieb:


> Das Thema mit dem Auerhahn und der Jagd gibts an der Steinplatte auch.
> War großes Thema, ob man da eine neue Bahn durch das Auerhahngebiet bauen darf.
> 1,5 km weiter wurden die dann bejagd.


Das ist der Vorteil, wenn du eine grenznahe Jagd  in Tirol hast. Die Bayern schützen`s und drüben werdens geschossen. 
Abgesehen davon hat bei uns im Landkreis ein Forstdirektor den letzten Auerhahn gemeuchelt. Ist aber schon lange her...


----------



## scratch_a (3. August 2021)

Manche Jäger sehen auch bei uns in Bayern den Untergang kommen http://neumarktonline.de/art.php?newsid=110752
Bin gespannt, ob darauf vom DAV was kommt.


----------



## Sun on Tour (3. August 2021)

Das Argument:

"Das Rehwild z. B. hat eine Fluchtdistanz von 100 -150 Meter bei plötzlichen Gefahren. Das bedeutet für jeden Trail einen Korridor von 300 Metern in denen Tiere zukünftig aufgeschreckt und verscheucht werden."

Da ist eigentlich nichts naturschutzfachlich relevant bzw. wichtig oder richtig.

Rehwild dürfte so ziemlich das Letzte sein, das den Naturschutz beeindruckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (3. August 2021)

Wobei das ja nicht das Einzige ist, was daran suspekt ist.


----------



## franzam (3. August 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Das Argument:
> 
> "Das Rehwild z. B. hat eine Fluchtdistanz von 100 -150 Meter bei plötzlichen Gefahren. Das bedeutet für jeden Trail einen Korridor von 300 Metern in denen Tiere zukünftig aufgeschreckt und verscheucht werden."
> 
> ...


Von denen, die so argumentieren, scheinen die meisten noch nie auf einem Bike gesessen zu sein. Auf einem viel befahrenen weg sieht man sie oft u. 50 Meter.
Solange man weiterfährt ist das kein Problem.Sie flüchten nicht.  Aber sobald ich stehen bleib und die Flinte auspacke, hauen die Mistviecher einfach ab


Was Eulen und Fluchtverhalten, bzw. Gewöhnung ist: Einfach mal nach Waldkauz Kasimir gugeln


----------



## Sun on Tour (3. August 2021)

Bei uns stehen sie z. T. direkt neben dem Weg hinter der ersten Baumreihe und sehen zu wie man vorbei fährt.


----------



## pib (4. August 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Wobei das ja nicht das Einzige ist, was daran suspekt ist.



Genau!

Zum Beispiel: "Seit langem beobachten wir Jäger eine massive Zunahme eines extremen Freizeitverhaltens. Biker, die im hohen Tempo auf den Wanderwegen unterwegs sind, (...)"

Ähm. OK. Aber die knapp 400.000 Hobbyjäger in Deutschland (Tendenz stark steigend) gehen auch in ihrer Freizeit zum ballern in die Natur.

Da fahr ich lieber Fahrrad, als auf Lebewesen zu schießen


----------



## pseudosportler (5. August 2021)

Gerade an Rehe kommt selten ein Fußgänger so nah dran wie Radfahrer, ähnliches ist auch von Reitern zu hören, 10 Meter und weniger sind da keine Seltenheit. 
Das nimmt man meist in der Ebenen oder am Anstieg wahr, bei Abfahrten ist man meist zu sehr auf den Weg fokussiert um auf die Tiere zu achten, kann mir aber vorstellen das die da auch selten die Flucht ergreifen, zumindest dort wo es öfters Radfahrer gibt. 

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## delphi1507 (5. August 2021)

pseudosportler schrieb:


> Gerade an Rehe kommt selten ein Fußgänger so nah dran wie Radfahrer, ähnliches ist auch von Reitern zu hören, 10 Meter und weniger sind da keine Seltenheit.
> Das nimmt man meist in der Ebenen oder am Anstieg wahr, bei Abfahrten ist man meist zu sehr auf den Weg fokussiert um auf die Tiere zu achten, kann mir aber vorstellen das die da auch selten die Flucht ergreifen, zumindest dort wo es öfters Radfahrer gibt.
> 
> MfG pseudosportler


So ist es es! Plötzliche Flucht hab ich öfters zu Fuß erlebt! Nur ein einziges Mal mit dem Rad, und die Situation war einfach unglücklich. Da kam ich um eine nicht einsehbare Kurve. Da konnte ich das sehr gut verstehen, und es tat mir auch sehr leid, sonst ist es wirklich bei vielen Wildtieren so, solange man in Bewegung ist interessieren sie sich nicht für einen, sobald man anhält und gar den Rucksack abnimmt, um z.b. den Fotoapparat rauszuholen, sind sie weg ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robzo (5. August 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> So ist es es! Plötzliche Flucht hab ich öfters zu Fuß erlebt! Nur ein einziges Mal mit dem Rad, und die Situation war einfach unglücklich. Da kam ich um eine nicht einsehbare Kurve. Da konnte ich das sehr gut verstehen, und es tat mir auch sehr leid, sonst ist es wirklich bei vielen Wildtieren so, solange man in Bewegung ist interessieren sie sich nicht für einen, sobald man anhält und gar den Rucksack abnimmt, um z.b. den Fotoapparat rauszuholen, sind sie weg ..


Also flüchtende, erschreckte Rehe (Hasen, Füchse, selten Wildschweine) habe ich auf jeder 2. Tour. Und das, obwohl das Strecken sind, die regelmäßig und nicht nur von mir befahren werden. Allerdings endet die Flucht der Tiere meist nach 20-30 Meter und dann geht es gemächlich weiter.
Für mich heißt das eher, dass die Tiere sich an interessante Stellen wagen, obwohl sie wissen, dass da Störungen kommen. Diese Störungen nehmen sie aber nicht als Bedrohung war, sondern bremsen ihre Flucht rasch nach dem automatisch aktivierten Fluchtreflex.
Ich habe es anderswo schon mal erwähnt: Will man wirklich Rehe, Wildschweine, Hasen, Füchse.... schützen, muss man den nächtlichen Autoverkehr verbieten. Da sterben jährlich hundertausende Viecher. Im Vergleich dazu ist, aus Sicht des Tiers, ein wenig Stress durch Fluchtreflex eher harmlos.


----------



## delphi1507 (5. August 2021)

Hasen hab ich fast jeden Tag beim pendeln zur Dämmerung auf den Feldwegen...


----------



## Sun on Tour (5. August 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Manche Jäger sehen auch bei uns in Bayern den Untergang kommen http://neumarktonline.de/art.php?newsid=110752
> Bin gespannt, ob darauf vom DAV was kommt.



Vielleicht haben die die selbe Quelle:


Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Dazu schreibt das Mountainbike Tourismusforum in seinem Forschungpaper :
> "In Mitteleuropa passt sich Rehwild dem Freizeitdruck an. Das macht sich in einer verstärkten Verlagerung der Aktivitäten in die Nacht bemerkbar, aber auch in kleineren Streifgebieten in hochfrequentierten Naherholungsgebieten."
> 
> Da darf man sich schon fragen wo da geforscht wurde:
> ...


----------



## ExcelBiker (5. August 2021)

Wenn ich die vorangegangenen Posts zusammenfasse, kommt etwa so was raus:

Die Tiere sind ja nicht blöd, die lernen schnell, dass von MTBs, Wanderern usw. normalerweise keine Gefahr ausgeht. Da kommt höchstens eine "pro forma"-Flucht von ein paar Metern raus. Ganz anders ist das mit dem Typ, der immer zum gleichen Platz fährt oder geht. Kurz darauf knallt es, und ein weiterer Kollege ist verschwunden. Also ist dieser Typ (und das dazu gehörende Gefährt) gefährlich und zu meiden. Die Jäger wollen das aber nicht kapieren, dass sie das Problem für die Tiere sind und werfen allen anderen vor, dass wegen den MTBs, Wanderern usw. das Wild nicht mehr so auftaucht wie früher.


----------



## Sandheide (5. August 2021)

Hier mal ein Podcast mit Prof. Dr. Schraml zum Thema "Gesetze des Waldes"
Zwar nicht über den DAV aber ich finde er passt hier gut zum Thema.









						Die Gesetze des Waldes
					

Listen to this episode from Alles ist fahrbar - der MOUNTAINBIKE Podcast on Spotify. Biken macht den Wald kaputt, stört Wanderer beim Wandern und Förster bei der Waldpflege und auch der ein oder andere seltene Käfer oder Vogel muss von Umweltschützern vertreten werden, damit er durch den "stets...




					open.spotify.com


----------



## scratch_a (5. August 2021)

Langsam laufen sie zur Hochform auf: http://neumarktonline.de/art.php?newsid=110773  
Ist das ein letztes Aufbäumen eines sterbenden Dinos oder eher ein Gebrüll eines fitten Tigers?

Und viele dachten, nachdem es vom Stadtrat und UNB abgesegnet wurde, dass es recht reibungslos über die Bühne gehen wird.


----------



## franzam (5. August 2021)

Lustiger Brief  
mMn. sicher kein Dino. Auch die Jagd boomt auch wieder. Aber ein kleine provokante Frage würde ich mir schon erlauben: Kann der BJV Ortsverband auch garantieren, dass immer waidgerecht gejagt wird und 100%ig  von keinem Jäger unerlaubte Technick (IR, Thermo..) eingesetzt wird?
Zudem: die letzten 10 Jahre war die Wahrscheinlichkeit größer von einem Jäger erlegt zu werden als von einem Biker


----------



## swindle (6. August 2021)

Die fiesen Downhill-Driver. Karten auf den Tisch, wie viele Kitze habt ihr ermordet? Ich kann mir vorstellen wie der Kerl daheim saß und sich ins Fäustchen gelacht über diese fetzige Formulierung und echt flotte Alliteration.


----------



## Sun on Tour (6. August 2021)

swindle schrieb:


> Ich kann mir vorstellen wie der Kerl daheim saß und sich ins Fäustchen gelacht über diese fetzige Formulierung und echt flotte Alliteration.


Genauso wie der Redakteur: "Wir veröffentlichen den Brief des Jagdverbandes im Wortlaut:"
Das konnte man der Leserschaft nicht vorenthalten...


----------



## delphi1507 (6. August 2021)

swindle schrieb:


> Die fiesen Downhill-Driver. Karten auf den Tisch, wie viele Kitze habt ihr ermordet? Ich kann mir vorstellen wie der Kerl daheim saß und sich ins Fäustchen gelacht über diese fetzige Formulierung und echt flotte Alliteration.


Er kapiert vor allem nicht die Wortstellung! Es heißt ja Killer Bambi nicht Bambi Killer! 🤦


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (6. August 2021)

swindle schrieb:


> Die fiesen Downhill-Driver. Karten auf den Tisch, wie viele Kitze habt ihr ermordet? Ich kann mir vorstellen wie der Kerl daheim saß und sich ins Fäustchen gelacht über diese fetzige Formulierung und echt flotte Alliteration.


Das ist auch mein Highlight, deswegen nochmal im Wortlaut:


> Wieviel Rehkitze wurden schon Opfer der Downhill-Driver?
> Werden wir die Wahrheit jemals erfahren?


Wie wäre es statt #bockaufballern mit einem #kitzkiller-Sticker am Rad? 

#thekitzisdead


----------



## ExcelBiker (6. August 2021)

> Wieviel Rehkitze wurden schon Opfer der Downhill-Driver?
> Werden wir die Wahrheit jemals erfahren?


Ich kann nur fragen, wie viele Rehe und andere Tiere von Jägern ermordet wurden. Wenn der Herr Vorsitzender von einem  Tierschutz- und Vegan-Verein wäre, wäre er vielleicht noch ernst zu nehmen, aber als Jäger ...?


----------



## static (6. August 2021)

Das Problem ist, dass ein gedownhilltes Rehkitz nicht mehr geschossen werden kann. Und dann stirbt der Wald, weil die Abschussquote nicht mehr erfüllt wird. Und gestorbene Bäume können nicht mehr gefällt werden, wodurch der Forst seine Aufgabe des Walderhalts nicht mehr erfüllen kann.


----------



## ExcelBiker (6. August 2021)

Ein gedownhilltes Rehkitz ist halt wesentlich werbewirksamer, so ein süßes, armes Bambi ... . Ein erwachsenes Reh schon weniger.

Trotzdem wird die Statistik ziemlich einseitig aussehen (auch wenn ich dazu keine genauen Zahlen habe, Angaben pro Jahr):

durch Jäger ermordete Rehe (ca. 1,25 Mio)
durch Autos getötete Rehe (>200.000 bzw. ca. 200.000)
durch Landwirtschaft (beim Gras mähen) getötete Rehkitze (geschätzt 60.000, alte Zahlen)
gedownhillte Rehkitze (keine Zahlen verfügbar, deshalb wahrscheinlich vernachlässigbar)


----------



## ExcelBiker (6. August 2021)

Ach ja, die Anzahl der aktiven Jäger in Deutschland beträgt ca. 384.000. Wenn ich mir dagegen die Anzahl der organisierten Mountainbiker anschaue ... da müssen wir unbedingt ein sehr viel größeres Gewicht einbringen! Mir fällt da kompetent nur die DIMB ein.


----------



## pib (6. August 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> 384.000



Hobby- oder Möchtegernjäger ohne eigenes Revier sind das! 

Berufsjäger (ca. 1000) haben ja eine Daseinsberechtigung aber die 384.000 sind einfach nur Leute die schießen wollen.


----------



## ExcelBiker (6. August 2021)

pib schrieb:


> Berufsjäger (ca. 1000) haben ja eine Daseinsberechtigung aber die 384.000 sind einfach nur Leute die schießen wollen.


Darum geht es nicht, ob Hobbyballerer oder Berufsjäger. Das Problem ist, wenn "die Jägerschaft" bei der Politik vorspricht, können die 384.000 Aktive vorweisen. Die MTBler (z.B. DIMB) 100.000. Da kannst du dir leicht ausrechnen, wo der Politiker mehr Wähler vermutet. Dass es vielleicht weitaus mehr nicht organisierte Biker gibt als organisierte, interessiert erst mal nicht. Leider ist der "Headcount" (also rein die nachweisbare Anzahl) immer noch ein sehr häufiger Indikator für Entscheidungen. Deshalb ist es ja auch so wichtig, eine (1) Interessensvertretung zu haben, die ordentlich Mitglieder vorweisen kann. Eine Zersplitterung bringt da nichts.

Ein Beispiel, wie wichtig der "Headcount" ist: Die deutsche Braunkohleindustrie spricht von gut 20.000 Arbeitsplätzen. Mit dieser Zahl an Arbeitsplätzen, die verloren gehen könnten, wird dann bei der Politik Druck gemacht. Dass aber durch die Gesetzgebung die Solarbranche abgewürgt wurde und dadurch über 100.000 Arbeitsplätze verloren gegangen sind (also grob das 5-fache als überhaupt in der Braunkohleindustrie vorhanden), hat keinen interessiert, weil diese Arbeitsplätze bei unzähligen Kleinunternehmen, sprich nicht organisiert und damit erst mal "unsichtbar" waren.


----------



## mw.dd (6. August 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> #kitzkiller


Da fällt mir doch gleich noch der Song von IceT ein... Kann den nicht mal jemand ein bisschen umarbeiten?
Wobei - der passt schon wegen der Schussgeräusche viel besser zu den Jägern 
Müsste noch raus und stattdessen rasselnde Ketten und und quietschende Bremsen rein.


----------



## BigMaaaac (7. August 2021)

fast 15000 (in Worten : fünfzehntausend ) Tonnen BleiMunition werden jährlich in Europa in die Wälder geschossen.

vorallem Raubtiere und -vögel vergiften/sterben dann durch die Aufnahme, weil sie die Überreste der Tierkadaver fressen.


Jäger sind keine Naturschützer.
egal wie, da gibt es kein "Greenwashing" !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (7. August 2021)

Dazu kommt dass der Durchschnittsjäger ohne Auto sein Hobby gar nicht ausführen kann. Mein Vater fährt mindestens 5000km im Jahr Jagdbezogen. Wahrscheinlich eher 6000 oder 7000km.


----------



## Yeti666 (7. August 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Ich kann nur fragen, wie viele Rehe und andere Tiere von Jägern ermordet wurden. Wenn der Herr Vorsitzender von einem  Tierschutz- und Vegan-Verein wäre, wäre er vielleicht noch ernst zu nehmen, aber als Jäger ...?


Zum Thema "Bambi-Killer".....


----------



## franzam (7. August 2021)

Allgemeines Jägerbashing bringt uns aber auch nix. Aber auch bei denen gibt es zum Glück ein paar Ausnahmen.
Das einzige was hilft, ist es die Vertretung der MTBler zu stärken. Mit Engagement und mit Beitritt zum Interessen vertretenden Verband. Und damit meine ich die DIMB und nicht den DAV.


----------



## delphi1507 (7. August 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> mit Beitritt zum Interessen vertretenden Verband. Und damit meine ich die DIMB und nicht den DAV.


So ist es . Empfehle zu dem Thema Mal bei Thema 'Als Mountainbiker im Deutschen Alpenverein (DAV) - austreten oder drinbleiben?' https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/als...verein-dav-austreten-oder-drinbleiben.937660/ quer zu lesen


----------



## huzzel (9. August 2021)

Meine persönliche Meinung zum Thema Rehe, Wald und Mountainbike als Waldbesitzer:
Jeder Mountainbiker, der ein Reh aus (meinem) Wald vertreibt, ist ein guter Mountainbiker.
Warum?
Weil es, aus meiner Sicht, zu viele Rehe gibt.
Ohne Schutzmaßnahmen kommt an vielen Stellen kein Jungwuchs hoch.
Auf der anderen Seite:
Ich mag Bambi, Kartoffelklöße passen perfekt dazu.


----------



## Rajesh (18. August 2021)

Bergunfallstatistik








						Weniger tödliche Unfälle trotz Corona-Boom in den Bergen: Die Bilanz des DAV
					

Die Corona-Pandemie hat die bayerischen Alpen zum gefragten Ziel gemacht. Doch zu mehr tödlichen Unfällen hat das nicht geführt. Im Gegenteil. Die Bilanz.




					www.abendzeitung-muenchen.de
				





> Die 65 gemeldeten Mountainbike-Unfälle mit einem Toten (Vorjahr: 38 Vorfälle mit einem Toten) gehen zum allergrößten Teil auf Stürze einzelner Radler zurück. Auch im vergangenen Jahr sei keine einzige Kollision mit Wanderern registriert worden, sagte DAV-Sprecher Thomas Bucher. Das entspreche nicht dem Bild vom "Krieg" zwischen Radlern und Fußgängern am Berg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (23. August 2021)

Weil gerade Kampagnen zum Lebensraum im Anlaufen sind:




Nicht mehr als ein Feigenblatt für eine verfehlte Forstpolitik (im Schwarzwald, BaWü) "die Holzproduktion über den Artenschutz stellt" ist, dass man zum Ende des Berichts noch die Erholungsnutzung erwähnt.

Ein paar aus dem Zusammenhang gerissene Zitate aus

*GIS – gestützte Herleitung des Störungspotenzials vonhochmontanen Tierlebensräumendurch Natursportaktivitäten*

*Abstrakt:*
In drei ganzjährig durch den Erholungsverkehr genutzten Gebieten des Schwarzwaldes
(Kaltenbronn, Rohrhardsberg und Hohtann) wurde innerhalb eines
Untersuchungszeitraums von zwei Jahren anhand verschiedener
Untersuchungsmethoden (Vollzählung, automatische Zählanlage, Momentaufnahme,
Sichtmessungen, Schallmessungen) das ganzjährige Besucheraufkommen quantitativ
und qualitativ dokumentiert und deren Auswirkungen auf Wildtierlebensräume, speziell
*Auerwildlebensräume*, analysiert.
...

Kombination der Natursportaktivitäten im Sommer
Im Sommer wurde die durch Natursportaktivitäten verursachte Reizintensität in allen
drei Untersuchungsgebieten *im wesentlichen nur durch Wanderer bestimmt* (vgl. Abb.
35 und 36). *Durch Radfahrer erhöht sich die Nutzungsintensität kaum* und führt nur bei
maximalem Besucheraufkommen (Abb. 38) in allen drei Untersuchungsgebieten auf
zusammen fünf ca. 6100 m langen Wegstrecken zur Anhebung um eine Intensitätsstufe.
...

Dass sich hier trotzdem ganzjährig das Auerhuhn halten kann ist eigentlich erstaunlich und weist auf
eine relativ hohe Toleranz der Auerhühner gegenüber wegegebundenen Störungen hin.
...

Hohes Konfliktpotential ergab sich selbst an Spitzentagen bei den gewählten Intensitätskategorien nur an wenigen Wegabschnitten. *Bei durchschnittlichem Besucheraufkommen war das tatsächliche Konfliktpotenzial durchwegs sehr gering.*
...

Viele Vertreter der einzelnen Natursportverbände
haben den Konflikt „Naturschutz - Sport/Erholung“ und die in Zukunft hierzu zu
erwartenden gesetzlichen, mit Einschränkungen verbundenen Regelungen erkannt.
Einige versuchen ihr Verhalten dadurch aus der Schusslinie zu bringen, indem sie
andere Aktivitäten als unverträglicher darstellen oder deren Folgen auf die Umwelt
überzeichnen (*z.B. Schwarzwaldverein und Wandern in Wäldern gegen Mountainbiken*
*und Radwandern; vgl. ALBERT, 1992*). *Positive Auswirkungen* dieser Erkenntnis sind
aber auch Maßnahmen und Programme von einzelnen Natursport- und
Freizeitverbänden, wie z.B. der DSV-Umweltplan 2000 (DSV, 1990) oder *die IMBA Regeln
für Mountain-Biking (UCI, 1995)*. Sie sensibilisieren innerhalb der zuständigen
Sport- und Freizeitverbände ihre Mitglieder für die Umwelt und deren Belange.
...

Das Ziel aller Nutzungsformen und Erholungsaktivitäten in der freien Landschaft sollte
lauten „Miteinander“ und nicht „Nebeneinander“.

Interessant sind auch die Lösungsvorschläge zur Minimierung der Konfliktpotenziale mit dem Naturschutz.

Hierzu noch zwei Beiträge aus diesem Thread:

#860
#42

Derweil in Österreich:




Wildabschuss 2019/2020: Federwild nach Bundesländern (Erstellt am 12.10.2020)


AuerwildBirkwildHaselwildÖsterreich 2019/203621.448103Österreich 2018/192791.55393Österreich 2018-20206413.001196

P.S.: Würde man nur einen Bruchteil der in Österreich jährlich erlegten Rauhfußhühner in Deutschland in geeigneten Habitate aussetzen, wären die seltenen Vögel wohl schon bald gar nicht mehr so selten und auch die Wildtierfilmer hätten wieder ihre Ruhe:


----------



## Sun on Tour (11. September 2021)

homerjay schrieb:


> Außerdem würde ich gern wissen, ob über den ehemaligen Vizepräsidenten Erlacher hinaus weitere personelle Verflechtungen zum Verein zum Schutz der Bergwelt (VzSB) bestehen


Wie es um die Verflechtungen bestellt ist:
*Mountainbiken in Bayern – Updates im Betretungsrecht: Geldbußen und Beschlagnahmung von Bikes möglich [Update] *Beitrag #2250

Gerne würde man darauf verweisen, dass einige Beteiligte Ende 2020, als die geänderte Bekanntmachung veröffentlicht wurde, nicht mehr in Amt und Würden waren. Es reicht aber schon ein Blick in die jüngere Vergangenheit um zu erkennen, dass das Augenwischerei wäre.


----------



## activist1000 (19. September 2021)

Der DAV setzt sich kaum für die rechtlichen Belange von Mountainbikern ein, nimmt aber gerne Mitgliedsbeiträge. Der DAV Sektion Nürnberg Geschäftsführer Tobias Schone schreibt zur Problematik der Befahrung von Trails nur folgendes: „ Die von ihnen angesprochene Rechtsunsicherheit kann ich nicht teilen. Unsere Übungsleiter und Guides sind durch die entsprechenden Fachverbände geschult und treffen entsprechend ihrer Ausbildung eine adäquate Tourenwahl auf geeigneten Wegen.“  Was auch immer der geeignete Weg ist 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## scratch_a (19. September 2021)

Mhh...so unrecht hat er aber nicht mit der Aussage. Eine Rechtsunsicherheit gibt es ja auch nicht. 
Und wann welcher Weg geeignet ist, hängt ja auch von verschiedenen Faktoren wie z.B. das Können der Teilnehmer und Untergrundbedingungen ab. Ob diese Interpretierung hier zutrifft und wenn dann auch im Sinne des DAV Hauptverbandes ist, sei mal dahin gestellt.


----------



## mw.dd (19. September 2021)

activist1000 schrieb:


> Die von ihnen angesprochene Rechtsunsicherheit kann ich nicht teilen. Unsere Übungsleiter und Guides sind durch die entsprechenden Fachverbände geschult und treffen entsprechend ihrer Ausbildung eine adäquate Tourenwahl auf geeigneten Wegen.


Erstens sind das zwei Dinge, die nichts miteinander zu tun haben, zweitens: wenn man zum Radfahren im Wald einen speziell geschulten Guide braucht, der die geeigneten Wege wählt - dann gibt es ja wohl doch eine "Rechtsunsicherheit"


----------



## ExcelBiker (19. September 2021)

activist1000 schrieb:


> Der DAV Sektion Nürnberg Geschäftsführer Tobias Schone schreibt zur Problematik der Befahrung von Trails nur folgendes: „ Die von ihnen angesprochene Rechtsunsicherheit kann ich nicht teilen. Unsere Übungsleiter und Guides sind durch die entsprechenden Fachverbände geschult und treffen entsprechend ihrer Ausbildung eine adäquate Tourenwahl auf geeigneten Wegen.“ Was auch immer der geeignete Weg ist 🤷🏻‍♂️


Da wäre interessant, wie deine Frage zu dem Thema war. Wenn die Frage allgemein war, wäre die Antwort eine ganz schöne Anmaßung, weil speziell auf das Tourenprogramm inclusive Guide abgestellt. Die eigenartige Rechtsauffassung ist aber gerade auch dann relevant, wenn man ohne Guide unterwegs ist.


----------



## reo-fahrer (1. Oktober 2021)

activist1000 schrieb:


> Der DAV setzt sich kaum für die rechtlichen Belange von Mountainbikern ein, nimmt aber gerne Mitgliedsbeiträge. Der DAV Sektion Nürnberg Geschäftsführer Tobias Schone schreibt zur Problematik der Befahrung von Trails nur folgendes: „ Die von ihnen angesprochene Rechtsunsicherheit kann ich nicht teilen. Unsere Übungsleiter und Guides sind durch die entsprechenden Fachverbände geschult und treffen entsprechend ihrer Ausbildung eine adäquate Tourenwahl auf geeigneten Wegen.“  Was auch immer der geeignete Weg ist 🤷🏻‍♂️



du könntest ja auch einfach direkt z.B. @merkt_p fragen? ist ja nicht so, das der DAV Nürnberg eine eigene MTB Abteilung hat.


----------



## merkt_p (3. Oktober 2021)

Der DAV ist wie der DFB (Deutscher Fußball Bund) aufgestellt. Es gibt den Hauptverein mit Sitz in München und die einzelnen Vereine in den Städten und Kommunen. Was der der Hauptverein treibt können wir vor Ort nicht beeinflussen. 
Nach den Korruptionsvorwürfen beim DFB seit ihr dann auch alle aus dem örtlichen Fußballverein ausgetreten? Geht ihr noch in die Fußballstadien?

Wenn der Hauptverein des DAV nach Eurer Meinung Mist gebaut hat, warum lasst ihr dann den Verein vor Ort dafür "büßen"?

Welche MTB Sportvereine habt ihr vor Ort? Mir fällt in Nürnberg nur der ADFC ein (der leider nicht mehr so aktiv ist) und die seit zwei Jahren existierende DIMB (die DIMB ist meines Wissen kein Verein, sondern ein politische Organisation?). Es gab viele Interessengemeinschaften, die aber nach 2- 8 Jahren wieder verschwunden sind. Die MTB Gruppe vom DAV gibt es seit fast 20 Jahren.

Wenn es um Weg Sperrungen geht, verhandeln die Verantwortlichen (UNB, Forst,...)  nicht mit Einzelpersonen sondern eben nur mit Vereinen oder im MTB Bereich mit der DIMB. Wenn diese vor Ort nicht existent sind ist es halt vorbei mit dem Hometrail.

Der DAV hat sich bei der VWV in Bayern sehr wohl mit eingebracht. Die Vorschläge (auch die der DIMB) wurden nur nicht berücksichtigt. Der DAV vertritt auch das Konzept der DIMB nicht mit "Open Trails" weil man eben auch Kompromisse schließen muss. Im Alpenraum hat es in den letzten Jahren massiv Probleme mit den Mountainbikern gegeben (weiter befeuert durch die E- Biker), dass Konzepte gefunden werden müssen die Nutzergruppen in den Bergen zu steuern. Mein persönliches Beispiel ist der Vinschgau, hier hat man Konzepte, bei welchen diese Konflikte gelöst werden konnten (z.B. Goldseetrail).

Zu der Frage "was ist ein geeigneter Weg". Ich habe vor der VWV noch gelernt, dass ein Weg nicht geeignet ist wenn z.B. zu viele Fußgänger unterwegs sind (der Fußgänger hat Vorrang!). Heißt der Weg kann Sonntag ungeeignet sein, am Montag ist er geeignet. Ist der Untergrund nicht verfestigt ist er ebenfalls nicht geeignet. Sowohl im Naturschutzgebieten ist das Befahren mit dem MTB häufig verboten. Wege über Weiden sind auch nicht geeignet da man das Weidevieh stört. Eine Eignung stand bisher nie in Frage bei Themen wie z.B. dem persönliche Können. Wenn jemand kein S3 fahren kann soll den Weg meiden oder schieben -> Selbstbestimmtes Lebensrisiko.

*Eine Frage, die ich hier nicht beantworten kann/ möchte ist. "Was ist ein Weg!" *


----------



## alexSnow (3. Oktober 2021)

merkt_p schrieb:


> Zu der Frage "was ist ein geeigneter Weg". Ich habe vor der VWV noch gelernt, dass ein Weg nicht geeignet ist wenn z.B. zu viele Fußgänger unterwegs sind (der Fußgänger hat Vorrang!). Heißt der Weg kann Sonntag ungeeignet sein, am Montag ist er geeignet. Ist der Untergrund nicht verfestigt ist er ebenfalls nicht geeignet. Sowohl im Naturschutzgebieten ist das Befahren mit dem MTB häufig verboten. Wege über Weiden sind auch nicht geeignet da man das Weidevieh stört. Eine Eignung stand bisher nie in Frage bei Themen wie z.B. dem persönliche Können. Wenn jemand kein S3 fahren kann soll den Weg meiden oder schieben -> Selbstbestimmtes Lebensrisiko.
> 
> *Eine Frage, die ich hier nicht beantworten kann/ möchte ist. "Was ist ein Weg!" *


Wieso soll ein Weg über eine Weide ungeeignet sein? Ob und wie man dort fahren kann, hängt davon ab, ob aktuell überhaupt Tiere dort sind und wie weit diese vom Weg entfernt sind (soll ja auch größere Weiden geben...). Und woher soll ein Biker das vorher wissen? 

Gleiches bzgl Wanderern. Der von dir erläuterte Ansatz mag ja in der Theorie noch funktionieren (wenngleich es wohl nicht mit der Bayerischen Verfassung vereinbar wäre). Aber wie soll das bitte in der Praxis laufen? Soll ich den Weg vorher ablaufen oder mit der Drohne drüber fliegen und Leute zählen? Und ab wann sind es "zu viele"? Das ist doch völlig unrealistisch (und kann auch Konflikte am Trail noch mehr anfeuern, wenn man sich über die Definition von "zu viele" nicht einig ist) . Außer natürlich man baut genug sicherheitspuffer ein und die Behörde legt Benutzungszeiten fest (Verbot am Wochenende, an Feiertagen, an Feiertagen im nahen Nachbarland, an Tagen, an denen die Hütten besondere Events haben usw...?)... und ignoriert dabei völlig, dass Mountainbiker genauso ein Recht auf freien Naturgenuss haben, wie Wanderer (dass man ihnen Vorrang einräumen muss, bedeutet nicht, dass Wanderer "besser" sind oder so). 

Ich war übrigens heute, an einem Sonntag mit viel Touristenverkehr, am Tegernsee auf einem schönen bayerischen Weg unterwegs. Mit gutem Timing habe ich dort ca. 5 Wanderer gesehen und alles lief harmonisch ab. Bin ich jetzt ein schlechter Mensch, weil ich Sonntags am überfüllten Tegernsee radeln gehe (20 Minuten von daheim)? Wäre ich ein schlechter Mensch, wenn ich mich verschätzt hätte und doch noch ein paar mehr Wanderer da gewesen wären? 10, 15, 20... wo ist die Grenze? 

Wenn ich zu viele Menschen auf dem Trail sehe, ist das doch in erster Linie mein Problem, weil ich dann nicht so fahren kann, wie ich möchte. Also suche ich mir aus eigenem Antrieb sinnvolle Zeitfenster. Aber wenn es mal nicht hinhaut, muss ich damit leben und halt entsprechend oft unterbrochen den Trail runter fahren oder vielleicht sogar schieben. Aber deshalb ist doch meine Anwesenheit dort nicht verboten...


----------



## Dahigez (4. Oktober 2021)

merkt_p schrieb:


> Der DAV ist wie der DFB (Deutscher Fußball Bund) aufgestellt. Es gibt den Hauptverein mit Sitz in München und die einzelnen Vereine in den Städten und Kommunen. Was der der Hauptverein treibt können wir vor Ort nicht beeinflussen.
> Nach den Korruptionsvorwürfen beim DFB seit ihr dann auch alle aus dem örtlichen Fußballverein ausgetreten? Geht ihr noch in die Fußballstadien?


Das ist eine wirklich traurige Argumentation. Mal davon abgesehen, dass DFB und DAV keine wirklich gute Analogie ist, haben die lokalen Vereine durchaus einen Einfluss auf den Hauptverein. Wenn dem - faktisch und/oder strukturell - nicht so wäre, sollte sich der lokale Verein jedenfalls vom Hauptverein loslösen. Es gibt keinen Grund, Fehlverhalten einfach kommentarlos hinzunehmen oder auch nur eine Situation zu akzeptieren, in der man auf etwaiges Fehlverhalten nicht reagieren kann. Dass dies konkret nicht so leicht umzusetzen ist, okay … aber die Argumentation ist ja dezidiert, „man könne nichts machen“. Ich würde mir jedenfalls zweimal überlegen, in so eine Struktur als Mitglied einzutreten.



merkt_p schrieb:


> Wenn der Hauptverein des DAV nach Eurer Meinung Mist gebaut hat, warum lasst ihr dann den Verein vor Ort dafür "büßen"?
> 
> 
> Welche MTB Sportvereine habt ihr vor Ort? Mir fällt in Nürnberg nur der ADFC ein (der leider nicht mehr so aktiv ist) und die seit zwei Jahren existierende DIMB (die DIMB ist meines Wissen kein Verein, sondern ein politische Organisation?). Es gab viele Interessengemeinschaften, die aber nach 2- 8 Jahren wieder verschwunden sind. Die MTB Gruppe vom DAV gibt es seit fast 20 Jahren.
> ...


Welche Kompromisse muss man denn schließen? Es gibt eine Gesetzeslage, die sollte gelten. Da gibt es keine Kompromisse. Wenn der DAV so gerne Kompromisse schließt, wie ist es dann, wenn alle MTBer der Meinung wären, dass Wanderer auf Wegen nichts zu suchen hätten. Wäre der Kompromiss dann, dass am Samstag nur die Biker und am Sonntag nur die Wanderer die Wege nutzen dürften?



merkt_p schrieb:


> Im Alpenraum hat es in den letzten Jahren massiv Probleme mit den Mountainbikern gegeben


Da würde ich gerne mal konkrete Belege sehen. Nur weil das dauernd behauptet wird, ist es noch lange keine Tatsache. Außer einigen Einzelfällen, die medial aufgebauscht wurden, habe ich da von den Problemen nichts mitbekommen, schon gar nicht selbst vor Ort. Die Unfallstatistiken geben derartige Behauptungen jedenfalls nicht her und eine große Anzahl von gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzungen zwischen Wanderern und Mountainbikern ist auch nicht bekannt.



merkt_p schrieb:


> (weiter befeuert durch die E- Biker),


man kann von E-Bikes halten, was man will, aber das ist auch eine Argumentation, die in diesem Zusammenhang vielfach der Logik entbehrt. Ja, durch E-Bikes kommen mehr Leute in die Berge (ist lokal sicher ein Problem, vor allem im Tal auf Straßen und Parkplätzen), und einige der neuen Elektrobiker beherrschen ihr Gerät vielleicht nicht sehr gut, aber die überwiegende Mehrheit der E-Bikes wird auf Forststrassen bewegt und nicht auf alpinen Wegen. Um diese Wege geht es aber hier, oder sollen die MTBer jetzt nach österreichischem Vorbild auch von Forststrassen verbannt werden?



merkt_p schrieb:


> dass Konzepte gefunden werden müssen die Nutzergruppen in den Bergen zu steuern. Mein persönliches Beispiel ist der Vinschgau, hier hat man Konzepte, bei welchen diese Konflikte gelöst werden konnten (z.B. Goldseetrail).
> 
> Zu der Frage "was ist ein geeigneter Weg". Ich habe vor der VWV noch gelernt, dass ein Weg nicht geeignet ist wenn z.B. zu viele Fußgänger unterwegs sind (der Fußgänger hat Vorrang!).


Nach der Logik wären auch die Autobahnen Richtung Berge am WE für Autos ungeeignet, weil es da immer zu Staus kommt. Gut, wer schlau ist, fährt halt nicht am Sonntagmittag mit dem Auto nach Garmisch, wenn das Wetter gut ist. Aber wer das gerne will, soll das halt machen …



merkt_p schrieb:


> Heißt der Weg kann Sonntag ungeeignet sein, am Montag ist er geeignet. Ist der Untergrund nicht verfestigt ist er ebenfalls nicht geeignet.


Das solche Regelungen nicht sinnvoll wären, weil nicht rechtssicher zu gestalten, sollte klar sein. Wann wäre ein Weg zu stark frequentiert, wann zu wenig verfestigt? (Unabhängig davon entbehrt das Argument der verfestigten Wege nach verschiedenen empirischen Untersuchungen sowieso einer Grundlage.)



merkt_p schrieb:


> Sowohl im Naturschutzgebieten ist das Befahren mit dem MTB häufig verboten.


Hier sind nicht nur die Argumente, sondern auch der Satzbau ausgegangen. 🙂



merkt_p schrieb:


> Wege über Weiden sind auch nicht geeignet da man das Weidevieh stört. Eine Eignung stand bisher nie in Frage bei Themen wie z.B. dem persönliche Können. Wenn jemand kein S3 fahren kann soll den Weg meiden oder schieben -> Selbstbestimmtes Lebensrisiko.
> 
> *Eine Frage, die ich hier nicht beantworten kann/ möchte ist. "Was ist ein Weg!" *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schmitr3 (4. Oktober 2021)

merkt_p schrieb:


> Der DAV ist wie der DFB (Deutscher Fußball Bund) aufgestellt. Es gibt den Hauptverein mit Sitz in München und die einzelnen Vereine in den Städten und Kommunen. Was der der Hauptverein treibt können wir vor Ort nicht beeinflussen.
> Nach den Korruptionsvorwürfen beim DFB seit ihr dann auch alle aus dem örtlichen Fußballverein ausgetreten? Geht ihr noch in die Fußballstadien?


Nein, nicht aus dem örtlichen Verein austreten, aber über den örtlichen Verein Druck machen. Aber scheint im DAV ja nicht zu gehen, der Hauptverein in München agiert völlig im eigenen Kosmos.
Wenn man hier einen Vergleich zwischen Vereinen ziehen will, fällt mir beim DAV immer der ADAC ein. Dort geht es auch um politische Einflussnahme und, für mein Gefühl, ums Geld verdienen. Mir ist da oft nicht mehr verständlich, warum diese Strukturen überhaupt noch als Verein geführt werden dürfen.


merkt_p schrieb:


> Wenn der Hauptverein des DAV nach Eurer Meinung Mist gebaut hat, warum lasst ihr dann den Verein vor Ort dafür "büßen"?


Der Verein vor Ort soll nicht büßen, aber er soll gefälligst dagegen arbeiten bzw. die Interessen seiner Mitglieder wahrnehmen. Wenn er das nicht tut, oder tun kann, dann ist Austreten sicher eine Option.
Und in einem Verein bleiben, der ganz offensichtlich gegen meine Interessen als MTBler arbeitet, muss ich auch nicht. Vor allem, da meine Mitgliedsbeiträge auch den Hauptverein in München mitfinanzieren.


merkt_p schrieb:


> Welche MTB Sportvereine habt ihr vor Ort? Mir fällt in Nürnberg nur der ADFC ein (der leider nicht mehr so aktiv ist) und die seit zwei Jahren existierende DIMB (die DIMB ist meines Wissen kein Verein, sondern ein politische Organisation?). Es gab viele Interessengemeinschaften, die aber nach 2- 8 Jahren wieder verschwunden sind. Die MTB Gruppe vom DAV gibt es seit fast 20 Jahren.


Der DAV will die Gesetzgebung  beeinflussen, die gilt nicht nur für Mitglieder des DAV. Daher ist das Argument unsinnig. Jeder, der die Gesetzgebung geändert sehen möchte, kann die dafür vorgesehenen Wege nutzen - unabhängig vom DAV. Auch ist der DAV in Süddeutschland sehr viel präsenter, es wird aber immer so getan, als ob nur von dort mitgeredet werden dürfe. Ich bin nicht aus Bayern, aber wenn ich sehe, was da abläuft, bekommt man schon fast Angst. Da möchte ich den DAV hier gar nicht erst haben.


merkt_p schrieb:


> Wenn es um Weg Sperrungen geht, verhandeln die Verantwortlichen (UNB, Forst,...)  nicht mit Einzelpersonen sondern eben nur mit Vereinen oder im MTB Bereich mit der DIMB. Wenn diese vor Ort nicht existent sind ist es halt vorbei mit dem Hometrail.


Genau, und weil es dort zufällig eine DAV-Sektion gibt, hat man doppelt Pech? Das MTBler in der Regel schlecht organisiert sind, liegt leider in der Natur der Dinge, da man einfach sehr gut ohne Verein die "Infrastruktur" Natur nutzen kann und nicht auf Turnhallen oder Sportplätze angewiesen ist. Bei Spaziergängern, Pilzsammlern oder Läufern käme niemand auf die Idee, diesen Wege zu verbieten mit der Argumentation, dass es ja keinen Verein als Ansprechpartner geben würde.


merkt_p schrieb:


> Der DAV hat sich bei der VWV in Bayern sehr wohl mit eingebracht. Die Vorschläge (auch die der DIMB) wurden nur nicht berücksichtigt.


Kannst du das irgendwie belegen? Welche Vorschläge meinst du konkret? Alles, was ich bisher zur Thematik vom DAV gesehen habe, legt eher das Gegenteil nahe.


merkt_p schrieb:


> Der DAV vertritt auch das Konzept der DIMB nicht mit "Open Trails" weil man eben auch Kompromisse schließen muss.


Dann hast du die Absicht und Intention hinter "Open Trails" nicht verstanden. Damit war nie gemeint, alle Wege grundsätzlich für MTBler zu erlauben.


merkt_p schrieb:


> Im Alpenraum hat es in den letzten Jahren massiv Probleme mit den Mountainbikern gegeben (weiter befeuert durch die E- Biker),


Das ist das Totschlagargument überhaupt, welches bisher aber nie belegt werden konnte. Wenn du Belege hast, Untersuchungen oder Statistiken kennst, dann nenne diese bitte. Wie oben schon geschrieben, ist eher das Gegenteil richtig. Der Ansturm der Wanderer wächst auch immer weiter, trotzdem sind hier keine Maßnahmen im Gespräch, um dem entgegen zu wirken.


merkt_p schrieb:


> dass Konzepte gefunden werden müssen die Nutzergruppen in den Bergen zu steuern. Mein persönliches Beispiel ist der Vinschgau, hier hat man Konzepte, bei welchen diese Konflikte gelöst werden konnten (z.B. Goldseetrail).
> 
> Zu der Frage "was ist ein geeigneter Weg". Ich habe vor der VWV noch gelernt, dass ein Weg nicht geeignet ist wenn z.B. zu viele Fußgänger unterwegs sind (der Fußgänger hat Vorrang!). Heißt der Weg kann Sonntag ungeeignet sein, am Montag ist er geeignet.


Dann definiere "zu viele", und zwar so, dass es erkennbar und eindeutig ist. Wäre dann nicht die erste, logische Konsequenz dafür zu sorgen, dass eben nicht zu viele Fußgänger unterwegs sind? Und wenn es "zu viele" Fußgänger sind, dann erwartet man doch von diesen auch erhöhte Rücksichtnahme. Den Radfahrern spricht das aber ab bzw. glaubt man, dass diese dazu nicht in der Lage sind? Nach aktueller Forschungslage beeinträchtigen Fußgänger und Wanderer die Natur in etwa im gleichen Maße, wie Radfahrer (dabei hat man die Anfahrten per Kfz noch nicht eingerechnet, die bei den Radfahrern meistens wegfallen).


merkt_p schrieb:


> Ist der Untergrund nicht verfestigt ist er ebenfalls nicht geeignet.


Warum? Und wieder: dann definiere "nicht verfestigt" rechtssicher und für den normalen Radfahrer erkennbar. Und warum sollten diese Wege für Fußgänger geeignet sein, wenn die Wegeschäden doch vergleichbar sind mit denen von Radfahrern? ("Zudem zeigen wissenschaftliche Arbeiten (Thurston & Reader (2001)1 ; Wilson & Seney (1994)2 ), dass die Abnutzung des Weges verglichen zwischen Wanderern und Mountainbikes im vergleichbaren Maß stattfindet...", https://www.alpenverein.de/chameleo...se-Erholung_Stellungnahme-DAV-final_31929.pdf)


merkt_p schrieb:


> Sowohl im Naturschutzgebieten ist das Befahren mit dem MTB häufig verboten. Wege über Weiden sind auch nicht geeignet da man das Weidevieh stört. Eine Eignung stand bisher nie in Frage bei Themen wie z.B. dem persönliche Können. Wenn jemand kein S3 fahren kann soll den Weg meiden oder schieben -> Selbstbestimmtes Lebensrisiko.
> 
> *Eine Frage, die ich hier nicht beantworten kann/ möchte ist. "Was ist ein Weg!" *


Genau dem Punkt hat der DAV aber widersprochen, der eine "objektive" Beurteilung von geeigneten Wegen verlangt: "Kapitel 1.3.3.2: Es ist zu begrüßen, dass die Wegebreite allein keine Eignungsvoraussetzung darstellt und der Fokus weg von einer Eignung auf Basis subjektiven (Fahr)Könnens hin zu einer objektiven Eignung des Weges gelegt wird." (https://www.alpenverein.de/chameleo...se-Erholung_Stellungnahme-DAV-final_31929.pdf)


----------



## JensDey (4. Oktober 2021)

schmitr3 schrieb:


> Das ist das Totschlagargument überhaupt, welches bisher aber nie belegt werden konnte. Wenn du Belege hast, Untersuchungen oder Statistiken kennst, dann nenne diese bitte. Wie oben schon geschrieben, ist eher das Gegenteil richtig. Der Ansturm der Wanderer wächst auch immer weiter, trotzdem sind hier keine Maßnahmen im Gespräch, um dem entgegen zu wirken.


Am besten noch Neuwanderer, die sich in der Lokalpresse oder FB über Locals beschweren, die schon 30y dort biken.

Da man erst erkennt, was man hat, wenn es weg ist, hilft nur ein Wege-Konzept bei dem beide Seiten Konsequenzen und Einschränkungen spüren. Aussitzen funktioniert nicht. Es sei denn, es beruhigt sich Post-Corona deutlich.


----------



## Sun on Tour (4. Oktober 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Da man erst erkennt, was man hat, wenn es weg ist, hilft nur ein Wege-Konzept bei dem beide Seiten Konsequenzen und Einschränkungen spüren.


In Bayern wird das nicht nötig sein.


----------



## ExcelBiker (4. Oktober 2021)

merkt_p schrieb:


> Der DAV ist wie der DFB (Deutscher Fußball Bund) aufgestellt. Es gibt den Hauptverein mit Sitz in München und die einzelnen Vereine in den Städten und Kommunen. Was der der Hauptverein treibt können wir vor Ort nicht beeinflussen.


Der Vergleich ist falsch. Die Fußballvereine sind alle (mir sind keine Ausnahmen bekannt) eigenständige Vereine. Ich kann also in den örtlichen Fußballverein eintreten, ohne direkt Mitglied im DFB zu sein. Die DAV-Sektionen sind Untergruppen vom DAV-Hauptverband (bitte macht jetzt nicht ein juristisches Fass auf, wie das korrekt heißt). Wenn ich in den DAV eintrete, bin ich zwar zu einer Sektion zugeordnet, bin aber auf jeden Fall Mitglied im DAV Hauptverband. Der DAV wäre von der Struktur her eher mit DIMB und ADFC vergleichbar. Auch bei denen kann ich nur im "Hauptverband" Mitglied werden, bin aber gleichzeitig einer regionalen Organisation (DIMB IG, ADFC Ortsgruppe) zugeordnet.



merkt_p schrieb:


> die DIMB ist meines Wissen kein Verein, sondern ein politische Organisation?


Die DIMB ist ein eingetragener Verein.



merkt_p schrieb:


> Der DAV hat sich bei der VWV in Bayern sehr wohl mit eingebracht.


Ja, so wie die Faktenlage ist, hat er indirekt (über den Umweg VzSB --> Erlacher -->Sanktjohanser) die VwV geschrieben.


merkt_p schrieb:


> Die Vorschläge [...] wurden nur nicht berücksichtigt.


Das ist eine Behauptung, die Hanspeter Mair in der BIKE (04/2021) aufgestellt hat, und die widerlegbar ist. Wenn man das neue Rechtshandbuch vom DAV anschaut, das vor der VwV entstanden ist, und mit der VwV vergleicht, fällt auf, dass diese nicht nur wesensgleich sind, sondern an Schlüsselstellen wörtlich identisch.



merkt_p schrieb:


> Im Alpenraum hat es in den letzten Jahren massiv Probleme mit den Mountainbikern gegeben (weiter befeuert durch die E- Biker)


Bitte Belege! Bisher hat mir keine einzige Untersuchung gezeigt, dass diese Probleme existieren. Auch von den "Scharfmachern" gegen MTB hat bisher kein einziger Belege gebracht. Im Gegenteil, Statistiken von Bergwacht etc. haben keine signifikante Steigerung von Problemen gezeigt (mir ist klar, dass die nur einen kleinen Teil abdecken, nämlich Unfälle). Vor allem die Pauschalität dieser Aussage ("im Alpenraum") ist völlig daneben, einzelne Hotspots sind nicht "der Alpenraum".


merkt_p schrieb:


> Zu der Frage "was ist ein geeigneter Weg". Ich habe vor der VWV noch gelernt, dass ein Weg nicht geeignet ist wenn z.B. zu viele Fußgänger unterwegs sind (der Fußgänger hat Vorrang!). Heißt der Weg kann Sonntag ungeeignet sein, am Montag ist er geeignet. Ist der Untergrund nicht verfestigt ist er ebenfalls nicht geeignet. Sowohl im Naturschutzgebieten ist das Befahren mit dem MTB häufig verboten. Wege über Weiden sind auch nicht geeignet da man das Weidevieh stört. Eine Eignung stand bisher nie in Frage bei Themen wie z.B. dem persönliche Können. Wenn jemand kein S3 fahren kann soll den Weg meiden oder schieben -> Selbstbestimmtes Lebensrisiko.
> 
> *Eine Frage, die ich hier nicht beantworten kann/ möchte ist. "Was ist ein Weg!"*


Du schmeißt hier mehrere Kriterien bzw. Ansichten durcheinander. Das Eine ist die rechtliche Auffassung. Das Andere ist die Sinnhaftigkeit. Rechtlich ist eine Forststraße zum Biken immer geeignet, sinnvoll ist es nicht, wenn ich schon vorher weiß, dass dort etwa 1 Person pro Meter Forststraße unterwegs ist.
"Häufig" (bei dir im Zusammenhang mit Naturschutzgebieten) ist keine messbare Größe, um daraus etwas abzuleiten, schon gar nicht, um eine rechtssichere Regel daraus zu machen. Der DAV (und die VwV) bestehen ja auf "objektive" Kriterien, die sie aber beide nicht liefern, sondern nur subjektive Möglichkeiten aufführen. Damit verraten sich beide, dass es ihnen eben nicht um objektive, rechtssichere Kriterien geht, sondern nur darum, subjektiv nach Interessenslage jeden Weg für MTB sperren zu können.
Schön, dass du das mit dem S3 aufführst. Genau diese Selbstbestimmtheit und das eigene Können werden einem nämlich von DAV/VwV abgesprochen (Zitat vom DAV: "Auf keinen Fall kommt es auf das persönliche Können an"). Die Rechtsgrundlage (BayNatG §28 Abs. 1) berücksichtigt das aber sehr wohl.
Und du musst hier nicht die Frage nach einem "Weg" beantworten. Dazu gibt es genügend rechtliche Literatur, die vom Gericht in Aichach sehr gut zusammengefasst wurde.


----------



## mw.dd (4. Oktober 2021)

schmitr3 schrieb:


> Damit war nie gemeint, alle Wege grundsätzlich für MTBler zu erlauben


Äh... Doch.
Mit einem Opt-Out in begründbaren Einzelfällen.


----------



## JensDey (4. Oktober 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> In Bayern wird das nicht nötig sein.


Sicher?
Die Hetze gegen MTB wird nur dann aufhören, wenn sie etwas kostet. Und da ist egal, ob gerechtfertigt ist oder nicht.


----------



## homerjay (4. Oktober 2021)

merkt_p schrieb:


> Der DAV ist wie der DFB (Deutscher Fußball Bund) aufgestellt. Es gibt den Hauptverein mit Sitz in München und die einzelnen Vereine in den Städten und Kommunen. Was der der Hauptverein treibt können wir vor Ort nicht beeinflussen.
> Nach den Korruptionsvorwürfen beim DFB seit ihr dann auch alle aus dem örtlichen Fußballverein ausgetreten? Geht ihr noch in die Fußballstadien?


Ich war noch nie im Fußballverein und gehe auch nicht ins Fussballstadion, also was soll der Vergleich.


merkt_p schrieb:


> Wenn der Hauptverein des DAV nach Eurer Meinung Mist gebaut hat, warum lasst ihr dann den Verein vor Ort dafür "büßen"?


Ja, denn nur so lässt sich was bewegen.


merkt_p schrieb:


> Welche MTB Sportvereine habt ihr vor Ort? Mir fällt in Nürnberg nur der ADFC ein (der leider nicht mehr so aktiv ist) und die seit zwei Jahren existierende DIMB (die DIMB ist meines Wissen kein Verein, sondern ein politische Organisation?). Es gab viele Interessengemeinschaften, die aber nach 2- 8 Jahren wieder verschwunden sind. Die MTB Gruppe vom DAV gibt es seit fast 20 Jahren.





merkt_p schrieb:


> Wenn es um Weg Sperrungen geht, verhandeln die Verantwortlichen (UNB, Forst,...)  nicht mit Einzelpersonen sondern eben nur mit Vereinen oder im MTB Bereich mit der DIMB. Wenn diese vor Ort nicht existent sind ist es halt vorbei mit dem Hometrail.


Achso, und der DAV ist jetzt der Heilsbringer, obwohl man sich auf höchster Ebene für vermeintlich objektive Geeignetheitskriterien eingesetzt hat, die jetzt Grundlage der neuen VwV sind.


merkt_p schrieb:


> Der DAV hat sich bei der VWV in Bayern sehr wohl mit eingebracht. Die Vorschläge (auch die der DIMB) wurden nur nicht berücksichtigt. Der DAV vertritt auch das Konzept der DIMB nicht mit "Open Trails" weil man eben auch Kompromisse schließen muss.


Kompromisse, die der bayrischen Verfassung zuwiderlaufen?


merkt_p schrieb:


> Im Alpenraum hat es in den letzten Jahren massiv Probleme mit den Mountainbikern gegeben (weiter befeuert durch die E- Biker), dass Konzepte gefunden werden müssen die Nutzergruppen in den Bergen zu steuern.


Wo hat es denn massiv Problemne gegeben? Mein Eindruck, auch aus persönlichen Gesprächen mit anderen Nutzergruppen war der, dass es sich eher um Befindlichkeiten einzelner handelte, als um tatsächliche Konflikte.


merkt_p schrieb:


> Mein persönliches Beispiel ist der Vinschgau, hier hat man Konzepte, bei welchen diese Konflikte gelöst werden konnten (z.B. Goldseetrail).
> 
> Zu der Frage "was ist ein geeigneter Weg". Ich habe vor der VWV noch gelernt, dass ein Weg nicht geeignet ist wenn z.B. zu viele Fußgänger unterwegs sind (der Fußgänger hat Vorrang!). Heißt der Weg kann Sonntag ungeeignet sein, am Montag ist er geeignet. Ist der Untergrund nicht verfestigt ist er ebenfalls nicht geeignet. Sowohl im Naturschutzgebieten ist das Befahren mit dem MTB häufig verboten. Wege über Weiden sind auch nicht geeignet da man das Weidevieh stört. Eine Eignung stand bisher nie in Frage bei Themen wie z.B. dem persönliche Können. Wenn jemand kein S3 fahren kann soll den Weg meiden oder schieben -> Selbstbestimmtes Lebensrisiko.
> 
> *Eine Frage, die ich hier nicht beantworten kann/ möchte ist. "Was ist ein Weg!" *


Ich nehme an Du bist ein eingefleischter DAV-Funktionär. Anders kann ich mir Dein wirres Gefasel nicht erklären.


----------



## Sun on Tour (4. Oktober 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Sicher?


Ganz sicher.

Das mag für Baden-Württemberg ein netter Versuch sein eine Wegbreitenregelung für Fußgänger einzuführen. Insbesondere in Bayern, aber auch sonst braucht es weder für Fußgänger noch für Radfahrer sinnfreie Beschränkungen.


----------



## reo-fahrer (4. Oktober 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Die DIMB ist ein eingetragener Verein.



da mag eine gewisse "Lokal-Komponente" mit durchkommen (und das eine schließt das andere nicht aus  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (4. Oktober 2021)

merkt_p schrieb:


> …(der Fußgänger hat Vorrang!)…


Ja. Und Dir ist hoffentlich klar das darunter nicht zu verstehen ist, dass sich Radfahrer sofort in Luft auflösen müssen, wenn ein Fußgänger auftaucht.


----------



## JensDey (4. Oktober 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Ganz sicher.
> 
> Das mag für Baden-Württemberg ein netter Versuch sein eine Wegbreitenregelung für Fußgänger einzuführen.


Das hat nix mit der 2mR zu tun


Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Insbesondere in Bayern, aber auch sonst braucht es weder für Fußgänger noch für Radfahrer sinnfreie Beschränkungen.


Gibt es in Bayern keine Wegsperrungen für MTB, bzw. abgerissene Trails?


----------



## dertutnix (4. Oktober 2021)

homerjay schrieb:


> ...
> Ja, denn nur so lässt sich was bewegen.
> ...


ist der 2. Schritt, wenn der 1. Schritt, nämlich in der lokalen Sektion keine Änderung bewirken zu können, erfolglos bleibt. 

Wobei - da das Vorgehen des Hauptvereins wohl nur durch einen Beschluss o.ä. in einer Hauptversammlung geändert werden kann, was wiederum sehr unwahrscheinlich sein dürfte, evtl. doch gleich Schritt 2 vor Schritt 1...


----------



## mw.dd (4. Oktober 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Wegsperrungen für MTB, bzw. abgerissene Trails?


Du bringst schon wieder Dinge in Zusammenhang, die nicht viel miteinander zu tun haben.
Oder anders: ob man einen Weg für MTBiker zu sperren versucht oder ob man einen Weg aus welchem Grund auch immer zurückbaut ist nicht das Gleiche.


----------



## merkt_p (5. Oktober 2021)

Das Beispiel mit dem DFB sollte nur darstellen, dass wir hier „unten“ wenig Einfluss auf das haben was die „da oben“ machen. Wir an der Basis machen die Vereinstätigkeit vor Ort und sind für die Mitglieder da.

HP Mair haben wir online zu einem unserer Stammtische eingeladen und er hat uns erzählt wie es im Vorfeld mit der VwV gelaufen ist. Die Diskussion ging über zwei Stunden. Das Ergebnis der Diskussion habe ich kurz geschildert.

Das Beispiel mit den Voralpen kommt aus erster Hand. Mein Cousin ist DAV Vorstand einer Sektion im Voralpenland. Er verhandelt mit den Bergbauern wegen der Probleme die mit dem Massentourismus daherkommen (zugeparkte Wiesen, Angst der Bauern wegen Haftung, zerfahren der Almwiesen, aufgeschrecktes Weidevieh, Wege die neu entstehen …).

*Mein Verständnis* der Wegeeignung (das war nirgends festgelegt, zumindest vor der VwV): der Fußgänger/ Wanderer hat Vorrang! Als Mountainbiker bin ich zuvorkommend steige auf engen Wegen ab und lasse die Wanderer vorbei. Wenn ich dann auf 500mtr. dreimal absteigen muss, ist der Weg aus meiner Sicht nicht geeignet. Wenn ich einen Weg bergab fahre, dieser matschig/ nass ist ich nur schildernd runterkomme und eine 20mtr. lange Furche ziehe, dann ist dieser Weg nicht geeignet. Zu Verbotsschildern muss ich nichts schreiben? Eine Weide befahre ich langsam oder schiebe. Ich habe schon Schafe einen Elektrozaun überrennen sehen weil ein Mountainbiker vorbei geheizt ist. Der Schäfer in der Nähe war nicht begeistert. Der Weg neben der Weide war nicht geeignet. Schieben (oder mindestens langsam fahren) wäre angesagt gewesen. Nein, der MTBler war nicht ich.

Ich bin kein Funktionär, sondern jemand, der seine Freizeit opfert um anderen ein schönes Erlebnis zu verschaffen, bisher haben wir in der Gruppen zwei Ehen und viele Freundschaften geschlossen. Alles innerhalb der DAV Tätigkeit. Und nein, ich mache das nicht um mich selbst darzustellen und bin kein Funktionär, ich mache es weil es sonst keiner tut. Ich mache es auch gerne, weil es die Meisten es zu schätzen wissen. Leider gibt es mittlerweile viele Idioten, die einem die Ehrenamtlichkeit vermiesen und man eigentlich keine Lust mehr hat und hin werfen möchte.

Wenn Euch der DAV nicht passt, gründet einen Verein und kümmert Euch darum etwas zu ändern. Seit Ansprechpartner vor Ort. Nehmt Einfluss auf die Behörden und opfert Eure Freizeit und kommt mir bitte nicht mit "MIMIMI was die machen passt mir nicht".

Jetzt könnt ihr gerne wieder meine Meinung reflektieren. Ihr könnt aber auch einfach Biken gehen und Euer Verhalten einmal von außen betrachten und darüber nachdenken „war das jetzt OK?“.


----------



## homerjay (5. Oktober 2021)

merkt_p schrieb:


> Das Beispiel mit dem DFB sollte nur darstellen, dass wir hier „unten“ wenig Einfluss auf das haben was die „da oben“ machen. Wir an der Basis machen die Vereinstätigkeit vor Ort und sind für die Mitglieder da.
> 
> HP Mair haben wir online zu einem unserer Stammtische eingeladen und er hat uns erzählt wie es im Vorfeld mit der VwV gelaufen ist. Die Diskussion ging über zwei Stunden. Das Ergebnis der Diskussion habe ich kurz geschildert.
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank für Deinen Beitrag. Jetzt will ich erst recht aus dem DAV austreten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabarinza (5. Oktober 2021)

merkt_p schrieb:


> ........
> 
> Ich bin kein Funktionär, sondern jemand, der seine Freizeit opfert um anderen ein schönes Erlebnis zu verschaffen, bisher haben wir in der Gruppen zwei Ehen und viele Freundschaften geschlossen. Alles innerhalb der DAV Tätigkeit. Und nein, ich mache das nicht um mich selbst darzustellen und bin kein Funktionär, ich mache es weil es sonst keiner tut. Ich mache es auch gerne, weil es die Meisten es zu schätzen wissen. Leider gibt es mittlerweile viele Idioten, die einem die Ehrenamtlichkeit vermiesen und man eigentlich keine Lust mehr hat und hin werfen möchte.
> 
> ...



Was verdammt noch mal muss der DAV sich in das radelfahren am Berg einmischen? Ich lebe hier, in den Münchner Hausbergen, und höre immer von den ganzen Konflikten? Wo sind die denn? Ich verrate es dir: Die gibt es eigentlich nicht. Die entstehen nämlich erst dann, wenn Klugscheisser daher kommen, und glauben irgendwas regeln oder irgendwen oder was schützen zu müssen. Und da scher ich jetzt den DAV über den gleichen Kamm, wie irgendwelche "Naturschützer" die die Bauern und Förster hier belästigen und diese gegen die Biker aufhetzen.
Sorry für die drastischen Worte, aber genauso erlebe ich das hier vor Ort. Die Probleme werden von sog. Interessenvertretungen hereingetragen, oder von Zugroasten, die sich die Alpenidylle ohne Mountainbikes zusammenfantasiert haben, erst hochgejazzt.


----------



## JensDey (5. Oktober 2021)

gabarinza schrieb:


> und höre immer von den ganzen Konflikten? Wo sind die denn? Ich verrate es dir: Die gibt es eigentlich nicht.


Gleichermaßen =>


ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Bitte Belege!


Es steht Aussage gegen Aussage. Ich kenne Zeitungsartikel, Videos und FB-Beiträge*, die von diesen Problemen berichten.
Auch bei mir lokal gibt es Hetze und Ideen, wie man das Regeln sollte.
Wie und womit belege(n) ich/ wir, dass es nix zu regeln gibt?

* der Typ war gar nicht zu beruhigen. Hat alles besser gewusst. Das ganze Programm: Gefärdung, Naturschutz, Erosion, Tierschutz, Nightride. Wir sind alles Kriminelle.
Konsquenzen sind schon angedroht. Nicht durch ihn, aber benachbarte Gegend.


----------



## Sun on Tour (5. Oktober 2021)

Es ist halt zu unterscheiden zwischen den


homerjay schrieb:


> Befindlichkeiten einzelner


und rechtlich relevanter Vorgänge:


gabarinza schrieb:


> Die gibt es eigentlich nicht.


----------



## gabarinza (5. Oktober 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Gleichermaßen =>
> 
> Es steht Aussage gegen Aussage. Ich kenne Zeitungsartikel, Videos und FB-Beiträge*, die von diesen Problemen berichten.
> Auch bei mir lokal gibt es Hetze und Ideen, wie man das Regeln sollte.
> Wie und womit belege(n) ich/ wir, dass es nix zu regeln gibt?


Ich behaupte jetzt mal ganz frech: Indem ich diese Leute ignoriere und ihnen keine Plattform biete. Wieso soll ich über etwas mit jemandem reden, der sowieso nur seinen Standpunkt durchsetzen will?
Würden das viele so machen würde das Ganze in Leere laufen.
Ich bin aber nicht naiv genug um nicht zu wissen dass das nicht immer funktionieren wird.


----------



## ExcelBiker (5. Oktober 2021)

merkt_p schrieb:


> Das Beispiel mit dem DFB sollte nur darstellen, dass wir hier „unten“ wenig Einfluss auf das haben was die „da oben“ machen.


Wenn das so ist, ist das das erste Argument, aus dem DAV auszutreten. Was du schreibst, bestätigt, dass "die da oben" abgehoben sind und sich um "die da nuten" nicht scheren.



merkt_p schrieb:


> Wegeeignung (das war nirgends festgelegt, zumindest vor der VwV)


Die Wegeeignung ist sehr wohl im BayNatG §28 geregelt. Das ist auch vom Gericht in Aichach mehr als ausführlich erläutert worden.
Die VwV/DAV-Beschreibung ist eben keine Regelung der Wegeeignung. Die ist nur dazu da, Ärger zu produzieren. 



merkt_p schrieb:


> *Mein Verständnis* der Wegeeignung


... interessiert nicht, weil wir eine allgemeingültige, nachvollziehbare Auslegung der Wegeeignung haben. Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole, diese gibt es bereits im BayNatG §28 in Verbindung mit dem Urteil aus Aichach.



merkt_p schrieb:


> Das Beispiel mit den Voralpen kommt aus erster Hand. Mein Cousin ist DAV Vorstand einer Sektion im Voralpenland. Er verhandelt mit den Bergbauern wegen der Probleme die mit dem Massentourismus daherkommen (zugeparkte Wiesen, Angst der Bauern wegen Haftung, zerfahren der Almwiesen, aufgeschrecktes Weidevieh, Wege die neu entstehen …).


Das sind meiner Meinung nach Einzelfälle, die jemand persönlich trifft. Auch wenn da der Eindruck entstehen sollte, dass es mehr als ein MTBler ist, der negativ auffällt, sind das trotzdem verglichen zum überwältigenden Rest Einzelfälle. Ich habe dich weiter oben nach Belegen gefragt, diese hast du nicht geliefert. Wenn du die lieferst, dann können wir weiter darüber diskutieren.

Beispiel für Einzelfälle: Jeder tödliche Haiangriff wird von den Medien aufgegriffen. Für die Opfer ist das natürlich sehr bedauerlich. Statistisch ist das aber völlig irrelevant, bei ca. 12 tödlichen Haiangriffen im Jahr. Genauso sehe ich das mit dem MTB-Komplikationen: Für die Betroffenen sehr ärgerlich, aber nicht verallgemeinerbar.



merkt_p schrieb:


> kümmert Euch darum etwas zu ändern. Seit Ansprechpartner vor Ort. Nehmt Einfluss auf die Behörden und opfert Eure Freizeit


Ja, mache ich alles. Aber ganz sicher nicht beim DAV. Sondern bei der DIMB.


----------



## merkt_p (5. Oktober 2021)

gabarinza schrieb:


> Was verdammt noch mal muss der DAV sich in das radelfahren am Berg einmischen?


Wer sonst??


----------



## ExcelBiker (5. Oktober 2021)

merkt_p schrieb:


> Wer sonst??


Die DIMB.


----------



## dopero (5. Oktober 2021)

merkt_p schrieb:


> Wer sonst??


Jemand der sich in der Materie auskennt, aber sich nicht herausnimmt die Deutungshoheit für diesen Bereich zu haben?
Genau das hat der DAV mit der jahrelangen Hausiererei seiner Funktionäre bei anderen Interessengruppen und stattlichen Stellen getan.


----------



## merkt_p (5. Oktober 2021)

Mitgliederzahl von 100.000 überschritten​
Ein schöner Erfolg für die Deutsche Initiative Mountainbike e.V.: erstmals konnte die Marke von 100.000 Mitgliedern geknackt werden! Mehr als 7.200 Einzelmitglieder und weitere 

*93.300 Mitglieder aus knapp 200 Vereinen* 

sind jetzt in der DIMB und zeigen so Ihr Engagement für das Mountainbiking.


Du bist einer von 7.200. Aber immerhin, wenn Du aktiv bist finde ich das super ansonsten bist Du nur Einer von ca. 98.000...

Wer glaubst Du sind die 200 Vereine (vielleicht kann jemand aufklären?).


----------



## gabarinza (5. Oktober 2021)

merkt_p schrieb:


> Wer sonst??


Wie wäre es mit gar niemandem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (5. Oktober 2021)

merkt_p schrieb:


> Das Beispiel mit dem DFB sollte nur darstellen, dass wir hier „unten“ wenig Einfluss auf das haben was die „da oben“ machen. Wir an der Basis machen die Vereinstätigkeit vor Ort und sind für die Mitglieder da.
> 
> HP Mair haben wir online zu einem unserer Stammtische eingeladen und er hat uns erzählt wie es im Vorfeld mit der VwV gelaufen ist. Die Diskussion ging über zwei Stunden. Das Ergebnis der Diskussion habe ich kurz geschildert.
> 
> ...


Du findest es also OK das die Arbeit an der Basis von oben torpediert wird?


----------



## delphi1507 (5. Oktober 2021)

merkt_p schrieb:


> Wer glaubst Du sind die 200 Vereine (vielleicht kann jemand aufklären?).


IG's ( vergleichbar dav Ortsgruppen) und Radvereine die sich der Dinge angeschlossen haben! Wie beim DAV sie Sektionen... 🤷🏻‍♂️. Reminder, gleich die DAV Kündigung mit Begründung schreiben!


----------



## mw.dd (5. Oktober 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> IG's ( vergleichbar dav Ortsgruppen) und Radvereine die sich der Dinge angeschlossen haben! Wie beim DAV sie Sektionen...


Nein. Die IGs sind im Gegensatz zu den Sektionen  nicht selbstständig.
Im übrigen gibt es in der DIMB auch DAV-Sektionen als Mitgliedsvereine.

Ich muss allerdings dazusagen, dass ich die DIMB in ihrer derzeitigen  Form genausowenig für den geeigneten Interessenvertreter halte wie den DAV - wenn auch aus anderen Gründen.

Disclaimer: Das ändert nichts an meiner Hochachtung für das, was @Sun on Tour  leistet.


----------



## JensDey (5. Oktober 2021)

gabarinza schrieb:


> Ich bin aber nicht naiv genug um nicht zu wissen dass das nicht immer funktionieren wird.


Wann wissen wir, dass es nicht funktioniert hat?
Sperrung abwarten und dann laaaaangsaaaam in die behördluchen Mühlen begeben?


ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Beispiel für Einzelfälle: Jeder tödliche Haiangriff wird von den Medien aufgegriffen. Für die Opfer ist das natürlich sehr bedauerlich. Statistisch ist das aber völlig irrelevant, bei ca. 12 tödlichen Haiangriffen im Jahr.


Wann wird es relevant und in welchem Kontext?


ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Genauso sehe ich das mit dem MTB-Komplikationen: Für die Betroffenen sehr ärgerlich, aber nicht verallgemeinerbar.


Ab welcher Situation wäre es verallgemeinerbar?

Tatsächlich traue ich dem DAV hier ein gewisses Maß an (möglicher) Kompetenz zu.
Sie sitzen hier an der vermutlich besten und breitesten Informationsquelle: ihre Mitglieder.


----------



## mw.dd (5. Oktober 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> ihre Mitglieder.


Auf die sie sch.issen, wenn es ganz oben irgendeine Idee gibt, die in einem sehr kleinen Zirkel für gut befunden wird.
War bei der DIMB übrigens genau so.


----------



## ExcelBiker (5. Oktober 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Sie sitzen hier an der vermutlich besten und breitesten Informationsquelle: ihre Mitglieder.


Und dass "die da oben" trotzdem ihr eigenes Ding machen, auch gegen die MTBler, hat gerade vorhin @merkt_p schon festgestellt:


merkt_p schrieb:


> dass wir hier „unten“ wenig Einfluss auf das haben was die „da oben“ machen.


----------



## JensDey (5. Oktober 2021)

Und? Es ändert für mich wenig daran, dass die Relevanz des Problems unklar bleibt.

Der DAV könnte Zahlen haben, die sie für verwertbar halten.
Es wäre zumindest mal eine Frage, die man von unten nach oben stellen könnte.


----------



## ExcelBiker (5. Oktober 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Der DAV könnte Zahlen haben, die sie für verwertbar halten.
> Es wäre zumindest mal eine Frage, die man von unten nach oben stellen könnte.


Das ist ja eine der Hauptvorwürfe an den DAV, dass sie keine Zahlen zu dieser Thematik veröffentlichen. Wenn das so gravierend wäre, könnten sie die Zahlen ja gut als Argument verwenden. Da kommt aber gar nichts. Was es aber gibt, ist eine Machbarkeitsstudie von 2017 im Landkreis Bad Tölz-Wolfratshausen (also einer der Modelllandkreise vom DAV-Projekt). Auf PDF Seite 7 bzw. Dokument Seite 3 letzte beide Absätze müssen die Autoren zugeben, dass keine nennenswerten Konflikte erkennbar waren. Warum braucht der DAV dann genau da ein Projekt, um die "so vielen Konflikte" in "geordnete Bahnen" zu lenken?


----------



## delphi1507 (5. Oktober 2021)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Nein. Die IGs sind im Gegensatz zu den Sektionen  nicht selbstständig.
> Im übrigen gibt es in der DIMB auch DAV-Sektionen als Mitgliedsvereine.


So eigenständig sind die Sektionen auch nicht..  und ich meinte eher was zb. Den Geldfluss angeht... Und die dimb IG's führen auch eigenständig Veranstaltungen usw durch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensDey (5. Oktober 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Warum braucht der DAV dann genau da ein Projekt, um die "so vielen Konflikte" in "geordnete Bahnen" zu lenken?


Auf Seite 7 beschreiben sie doch die Differenzierten Konflikte.
Zudem 2017 und nicht 2020.

Ich denke tatsächlich, dass man das über längeren Zeitraum konkreter befragen muss.
Wenn ich irgendwen befrage, wann ist welches wo aufgetreten ist, werden das die meisten nicht exakt sagen oder belegen können.
Auch ein auf Hörensagen beruhender Fall ist ein Fall.
Es ist in beide Richtungen nicht aussagekräftig und zu wenig belegbar.
Für beide Seiten ist es möglich, dass sie recht haben. 
Auch hier wäre die Frage, ab welcher Ziffer, kann man es als relevant einstufen und würden wir es jemals akzeptieren? Nein, nie.
Somit kann sich der DAV den Aufwand sparen.


----------



## scratch_a (5. Oktober 2021)

Was willst du wen eigentlich fragen?
Einen Wanderer, ob er was gegen die Anwesenheit von Radfahrer hat? (-> Befindlichkeiten)
Unfallstatistik von der Bergwacht?
Polizei wegen Anzeigen?
"Auch ein auf Hörensagen beruhender Fall ist ein Fall"....und wenn er 100x weiter erzählt wird, haben wir dann 100 "Fälle"? Und jeder schmückt die Geschichte noch etwas aus, damit sie auch dramatisch klingt?

Wie willst du eine objektive Sachlage erreichen?


----------



## merkt_p (5. Oktober 2021)

Beispiele wie gewünscht für Konflikte (und die Lösungen) im Alpenvorraum.








						Lösung für alten Konflikt im Chiemgau? Mountainbiker wünschen sich Trails
					

Hat die Tourismusregion im Chiemgau den Mountainbike-Boom verschlafen? Immer wieder gibt es Konflikte mit Wanderern, Almbauern und Waldbesitzern auf der einen und Mountainbikern auf der anderen Seite. Die OVB Heimatzeigungen haben sich über dieses Spannungsfeld mit jemandem unterhalten, der...




					www.ovb-online.de
				




Auch ein schöner Bericht, hier zielt es im Abschnitt "Schweizer Bike-Regionen als Vorbild" auf die Lenkung ab (wie vom DAV in "Problemzonen" favorisiert) und das schon 2008.
Und hier nachzulesen das Konzept im Vinschgau.








						Biker und Wanderer: So vermeiden Sie Konflikte auf dem Trail: Vorsicht, Biker!
					

Wanderer und Biker – das sorgt häufig für Zoff. MountainBIKE zeigt, wie Sie Konflikten auf den Trails vorbeugen können. Außerdem: Was ist wo erlaubt? Das Wegerecht für Biker.




					www.mountainbike-magazin.de
				




Auch Interessant:








						Mountainbiker im Konflikt mit Mensch und Natur: Aufschlussreicher Bericht im BR - MTB-News.de
					

Ein neuer Bericht über Mountainbiker im BR-Fernsehen ist erfrischend objektiv – es geht um Konflikte mit anderen Nutzergruppen im Wald.




					www.mtb-news.de
				



Besonders der Satz "Wir reden miteinander". Ja aber wer? Der einzelne MTBler? Mitnichten, Wandervereine, Forstamt, DIMB oder wenn vorhanden und aktiv der DAV.

*ExcelBiker *​in der Machbarkeitsstudie sind auf Seite 37 findest Du auch die Begründung warum, der DAV so agiert.​


----------



## merkt_p (5. Oktober 2021)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass man einen Vertreter braucht. Egal ob DIMB, DAV oder sonst wen. 
Als Privatperson bewegst Du nichts.

Wenn ihr austreten wollt, tut das. Ist ein freies Land. 
Was mich am meisten stört ist, dass nur lamentiert wird (in diversen Foren) von Leuten die nur reden und nicht handeln. 

Wenn sich alle an die Trailrules halten würden (was definitiv nicht der Fall ist) müssten wir hier nicht diskutieren.

So, ich klinke mich jetzt aus dem Thema aus. 

Und Tschüss


----------



## schmitr3 (5. Oktober 2021)

merkt_p schrieb:


> Wenn ihr austreten wollt, tut das. Ist ein freies Land.
> Was mich am meisten stört ist, dass nur lamentiert wird (in diversen Foren) von Leuten die nur reden und nicht handeln.


Woher nimmst du das Wissen, das die, die hier schreiben, nichts tun?


merkt_p schrieb:


> Wenn sich alle an die Trailrules halten würden (was definitiv nicht der Fall ist) müssten wir hier nicht diskutieren.


Die VwV bzw die Stossrichtung des DAV richtet sich aber auch gegen die, die sich an die Trailrules halten.


merkt_p schrieb:


> So, ich klinke mich jetzt aus dem Thema aus.
> 
> Und Tschüss


Tschüss!


----------



## Dahigez (6. Oktober 2021)

Auch wenn sich @merkt_p inzwischen verabschiedet hat, muss ich ihn hier nochmals zitieren, denn aus seinen Aussagen zeigt sich etwas, das mich ehrlich gesagt erschreckt.

Aber zunächst erst mal:


merkt_p schrieb:


> Das Beispiel mit den Voralpen kommt aus erster Hand. Mein Cousin ist DAV Vorstand einer Sektion im Voralpenland. Er verhandelt mit den Bergbauern wegen der Probleme die mit dem Massentourismus daherkommen (zugeparkte Wiesen, Angst der Bauern wegen Haftung, zerfahren der Almwiesen, aufgeschrecktes Weidevieh, Wege die neu entstehen …).


Völlig einverstanden, mit der zunehmenden Frequentierung einiger (Alpen-)Gebiete durch Massen an Besuchern entstehen Probleme. Ich verstehe aber nicht, wieso hier eine Gruppe exklusiv dafür verantwortlich gemacht wird. Keiner der genannten Punkte lässt sich MTBern - oder auch irgendeiner anderen Gruppe - sinnvoll vorrangig zuschreiben. Was klar ist: Es wird „Verteilungskämpfe“ geben. Allerdings sollten sich alle Freizeit-Naturnutzer auch bewusst werden, dass sie letztlich doch alle im selben Boot sitzen.

Jetzt aber zum Wesentlichen:


merkt_p schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Funktionär, sondern jemand, der seine Freizeit opfert um anderen ein schönes Erlebnis zu verschaffen, bisher haben wir in der Gruppen zwei Ehen und viele Freundschaften geschlossen. Alles innerhalb der DAV Tätigkeit. Und nein, ich mache das nicht um mich selbst darzustellen und bin kein Funktionär, ich mache es weil es sonst keiner tut. Ich mache es auch gerne, weil es die Meisten es zu schätzen wissen. Leider gibt es mittlerweile viele Idioten, die einem die Ehrenamtlichkeit vermiesen und man eigentlich keine Lust mehr hat und hin werfen möchte.
> 
> Wenn Euch der DAV nicht passt, gründet einen Verein und kümmert Euch darum etwas zu ändern. Seit Ansprechpartner vor Ort. Nehmt Einfluss auf die Behörden und opfert Eure Freizeit und kommt mir bitte nicht mit "MIMIMI was die machen passt mir nicht".


Offensichtlich hat er - auch wenn er das selbst wohl anders sieht - die Position des Gesamt-DAV übernommen, und das ist die Position, dass der DAV die recht exklusive Vertretung der so wahrgenommenen „Core-Zielgruppe“ der Wanderer ist. Folgerichtig auch die Aufforderung an die MTBer, sich selbst zu organisieren und ebenfalls ihre Interessen - wohl dann auch exklusiv - zu vertreten.

Was mich hier wirklich traurig macht, ist die offensichtlich als alternativlos akzeptierte Konfrontation von Wanderern, MTBern und wahrscheinlich noch anderen Gruppen, die dieser Auffassung zugrunde liegt.

Ich frage mich wirklich, wo das herkommt. Offensichtlich befürchtet der DAV (Hauptverein) zukünftig weitere Einschränkungen für seine Core-Zielgruppe und hofft, durch Ausgrenzung anderer Nutzergruppen seine Hauptanhängerschaft schadlos zu halten. Dass er sich da mal nicht verrechnet …
Offensichtlich ist diese Sichtweise aber auch auf die lokale Ebene durchgesickert, anders kann ich mir die oben vorgebrachte Argumentation nicht erklären. Das ist wahrscheinlich nicht bewusst und schon gar nicht reflektiert, aber das macht es nicht weniger traurig.

Ich möchte in diesem Zusammenhang auch der Dimb oder wer sonst eventuell uns Mountainbiker vertritt weder raten, noch wäre ich damit einverstanden, ein analoges Gebaren zum DAV an den Tag zu legen. Ich würde in keinem Fall jemanden unterstützen, der gegen Wanderer oder sonst jemand ist. Für MTB ja, auf jeden Fall, aber wie vorhin jemand eigentlich richtig sagte: Wer soll sich die Interessen der MTBer zu eigen machen? Niemand! In einer vernünftigen Welt wäre das auch gar nicht nötig, weil zumindest in Bayern im Sinne ALLER alles ausreichend und zufriedenstellend geregelt ist. Leider wird dem in der Realität nicht ausreichend Rechnung getragen und deshalb hier von meiner Seite auch ein Danke an alle, die sich im Sinne der MTBer engagieren.

Weil es dazu passt, möchte ich auch noch was zur Einzelfall-Thematik sagen. Selbst das, was @merkt_p später noch angeführt hat, oder auch das, was @JensDey angemerkt hat, kommt doch niemals über den Status des Einzelfalls hinaus. Ich habe jetzt keine Zahlen, aber wenn man mal von den oben genannten über 100.000 organisierten MTBern im Rahmen der Dimb ausgeht, kann man wohl ohne Übertreibung annehmen, dass die Zahl der MTBer, die jedes WE in den bayrischen Alpen unterwegs sind, in die Tausende geht. Selbst wenn es da jedes WE ein paar Vorfälle gibt, die zu Auseinandersetzungen oder Beeinträchtigungen führen, die über das reine, kurzzeitige Ärgernis hinausgehen, sind das Einzelfälle. Wir reden hier vom Promille-Bereich! Und das sind dann immer noch Vorkommnisse ohne wirklich ernsthaften Schaden, denn sonst sähen Unfallstatistiken oder Zahlen von tatsächlichen Anzeigen nicht so aus, wie sie aussehen. Das sind Zahlen im zwei-, maximal dreistelligen Bereich im Jahr, nicht pro Woche!

Das genannte Beispiel mit den Hai-Attacken ist hier schon gut. Das erregt halt Aufmerksamkeit, ist aber für Wassersportler keine relevante Gefahr. Anders sieht es da mit der Gefährdung im Straßenverkehr aus, die ist eigentlich viel höher, wird aber kaum in der gleichen Weise thematisiert (mal von Mega-Crashes abgesehen, da gehen aber in der Regel gleich einige Menschen drauf und nicht nur einer).
Man muss sagen, es gibt einfach Idioten da draußen. Die gibt es aber unter allen, unter MTBern, unter Wanderern, unter Jägern und wer noch so unterwegs ist. Wenn ich mit dem Bike unterwegs bin, treffe ich auch mal andere Biker, über die ich mich aufregen kann; wenn ich zu Fuß unterwegs bin, kann ich mich genauso über Wanderer oder Trailrunner ärgern. Es bleiben aber meistens die Ärgernisse mit den jeweils anderen Nutzertypen in Erinnerung, weil da die Zuschreibung irgendwie leichter ist. Das ist ja im Straßenverkehr dasselbe, da ärgere ich mich als Radfahrer über die Autofahrer und als Autofahrer über die Radfahrer  Man muss aber nur mal auf einen Fußballplatz gehen, um zu sehen, dass es auf den Wegen in den Bergen eigentlich gar nicht so schlimm ist …

Was ich damit sagen will: alle Naturnutzer täten gut daran, sich zusammenzutun und die Probleme, die es ohne Zweifel gibt, zu lösen - im Zusammenspiel mit „Locals“, Einheimischen, Behörden usw. Dazu braucht es aber keine „runden Tische“, die bestenfalls eckig sind, meist aber wohl eher Mittel zum Abstecken eigener Hoheitsgebiete.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensDey (6. Oktober 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Wie willst du eine objektive Sachlage erreichen?


=>


Dahigez schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt keine Zahlen, aber wenn man mal von den oben genannten über 100.000 organisierten MTBern im Rahmen der Dimb ausgeht, kann man wohl ohne Übertreibung annehmen, dass die Zahl der MTBer, die jedes WE in den bayrischen Alpen unterwegs sind, in die Tausende geht. Selbst wenn es da jedes WE ein paar Vorfälle gibt, die zu Auseinandersetzungen oder Beeinträchtigungen führen, die über das reine, kurzzeitige Ärgernis hinausgehen, sind das Einzelfälle. Wir reden hier vom Promille-Bereich!


Dann müssen wir das auch akzeptieren und nicht einfach so tun, als wüssten wir es (besser).

Der DAV, als Vertreter seines Hauptklientel "fühlt" irgendwann eine kritische Masse und reagiert.

Gegenstrategie Forum: leugnen und aussitzen. Auf Basis von noch weniger Informationen und dafür aber reichlich Annahmen.

Das Problem: hunderte zurückhaltender MTBr können das gereizte Klima, welches vermutlich durch wenige auf beiden Seiten provoziert wird nicht verändern. Dem unbeteiligten Wanderer ist es egal; wenn die Biker verschwinden (müssen) ficht ihn das nicht an.

Wir sollten übrigens dankbar sein für jeden der sich traut hier pro DAV zu schreiben. Dass @merkt_p sich (wie viele vorher) verabschiedet hat zeigt, dass viele von euch genauso wenig sachlich und deeskalierend agieren wie die Hater auf der anderen Seite. Man umgibt sich halt gerne mit Leuten die die gleiche Einstellung haben. Es geht hier, wie meist, nicht um Lösungen, sondern ums recht behalten.


----------



## ExcelBiker (6. Oktober 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Auf Seite 7 beschreiben sie doch die Differenzierten Konflikte.


Die Fallzahlen sind aber sehr gering.



JensDey schrieb:


> Ich denke tatsächlich, dass man das über längeren Zeitraum konkreter befragen muss.


Und das ist das Problem: Wen frage ich wann, wie sieht die Fragestellung aus, was hat konkret gestört.

Wenn ich meine persönliche "Statistik" anschaue, komme ich eben auf ganz andere "Zahlen". Ich bin viel auf Wegen unterwegs, die nach DAV/VwV "konfliktträchtig", bzw. "ungeeignet" sind. Meine Erfahrung ist, dass etwa 90% der Wanderer mir gegenüber positiv eingestellt sind (nett, grüßen mich, wollen sehen, wie ich da fahre, lassen mir viel zu viel und zu schnell und zu bereitwillig Platz, ...). Ca. 9% sind mir gegenüber nicht positiv eingestellt, aber beschweren sich auch nicht (grüßen nicht, Begegnungsverkehr geht zäher, ...). Bleibt etwa 1%, die tatsächlich direkt oder indirekt gegen mich sind. Indirekt ist z.B. auf keinen Fall mich durchzulassen, obwohl mehr als ausreichend Platz ist. Direkt ist, auch verbal gegen mich anzugehen. In den daraus resultierenden Gesprächen kommt immer raus, dass sie prinzipiell gegen MTB sind, völlig egal warum. Sachliche Gespräche mit solchen Leuten sind nicht möglich. Diesen "Bodensatz" von ca. 1% hast du aber in jeder Gruppe, egal ob Wanderer, Radfahrer, Autofahrer, Hausbesitzer usw.

Es gibt auch (leider sehr seltene) Begegnungen, in denen mich Leute sachlich kritisieren. Diese Kritik nehme ich selbstverständlich an und bedanke mich auch dafür. Genau das macht das Miteinander auf beiden Seiten aus!

Meine Erfahrung ist sicher keine richtige Statistik. Sie ist aber völlig anders, als das, was in den einschlägigen Medien verbreitet wird, und auch völlig anders als das, was der DAV als Grundlage für sein Projekt und seine Rechtsauffassung macht. Deswegen wäre es so wichtig, gute Statistiken über Konflikte zu bekommen, nicht nur persönliche Erfahrungen wie meine und Querlesen von einschlägigen Medien. Nur werden diese validen Daten vom DAV nicht geliefert. Deshalb kommt bei mir der Verdacht auf, dass es tatsächlich nicht annähernd Konflikte gibt wie es der DAV behauptet.


----------



## JensDey (6. Oktober 2021)

Ich habe schon darauf verwiesen, dass viele "gute" MTBr das Klima nicht retten können. Ich habe auch nicht viele Konfliktfälle und bin dann auch sehr defensiv. In diesen Fällen war jeweils mein Tempo das Problem.
Die Frage, die sich stellt, was bleibt zurück: "Ach, der war aber freundlich", weil ich mich entschuldigt habe oder "wieder so ein Raser".
Es gibt einen "natürlichen" Konflikt, der immer wieder angesprochen wird: der unterschiedliche Erholungsansatz, Entspannung gegen Thrill und die unterschiedliche Geschwindigkeit. Und das wird (sicherlich = Annahme) von vielen negativ wahrgenommen auch ohne konkreten belegbaren Fall. Wenn ein Wanderer mit dieser Grundhaltung von konkreten Fällen erfährt, wird er leicht selbst zum Fall.


----------



## ExcelBiker (6. Oktober 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Der DAV, als Vertreter seines Hauptklientel "fühlt" irgendwann eine kritische Masse und reagiert.


Das ist das, was der DAV vermittelt. Mein Eindruck ist ein anderer.

Erst mal, die Reaktion ist ganz klar gegen MTB gerichtet, nicht auf ein miteinander. Das sieht man aus dem neuen Rechtshandbauch vom DAV. Auch das Modellprojekt ist von der Anlage her eher geeignet, den MTB-Sport massiv zu beschränken als für ein Miteinander zu sorgen.

Dann ist die einseitige Sichtweise, es gäbe ein "Hauptklientel", nicht zielführend, weil der DAV von sich behauptet, alle Bergsportler zu vertreten, also nicht nur den Bergwanderer, sondern auch Hochtourengeher, Skitouren, Klettern, jeweils sogar im professionellen Bereich, und eben auch MTBler. Und beim MTB schießt der DAV Hauptverband gegen sich selbst.

Ich habe aber eher den Eindruck, dass es da nicht um Bergwanderer geht, sondern um eine ganz andere Zielgruppe: Almbauern, private Grundbesitzer und Jäger. Das leite ich aus den bisher öffentlich erhältlichen Dokumenten (die hier auch öfters zitiert werden) her. Das mit den Konflikten mit Wanderern wäre dann nur ein vorgeschobenes Argument, kein wirkliches.


----------



## JensDey (6. Oktober 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Ich habe aber eher den Eindruck, dass es da nicht um Bergwanderer geht, sondern um eine ganz* andere Zielgruppe: Almbauern, private Grundbesitzer und Jäger.* Das leite ich aus den bisher öffentlich erhältlichen Dokumenten (die hier auch öfters zitiert werden) her. Das mit den Konflikten mit Wanderern wäre dann nur ein vorgeschobenes Argument, kein wirkliches.


Dann stellt sich jedoch die Frage: womit haben wir deren Zorn auf uns gezogen? Was macht uns schlimmer als den Wanderer?
Eine lang angelegte Strategie, erst der Biker, dann der Rest vom Volk, halte ich für wemig glaubwürdig.


----------



## ExcelBiker (6. Oktober 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Dann stellt sich jedoch die Frage: womit haben wir deren Zorn auf uns gezogen?


Wir sind eine weitere (neue) Gruppe an Personen, die in "deren" Gelände unterwegs sind. Es ist für diese Gruppe einfacher, gegen die MTBler zu schießen als gegen die etablierten Wanderer. Es ist auch einfacher, mit (falschen) Behauptungen den MTB-Sport als Umwelt zerstörend, Wild mordend und Almbewohner verschreckend darzustellen als Wanderer.

Diese Gruppe hätte gerne auch die Wanderer raus (was sich bei Gesprächen mit Locals z.B. im Hochriesgebiet gut verfolgen lässt), aber da haben die Wald- und Almbesitzer halt so gut wie keine Chance. Also lieber (und einfacher) die MTBs raus. Dazu kommt die sehr gute Vernetzung dieser Gruppe mit der Politik. Auch das ist gut dokumentiert.


----------



## Sun on Tour (6. Oktober 2021)

Zum dritten Mal in diesem Thread:


Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Manche hier suchen nach Schuldigen und Gründen oder Alternativen und argumentieren alle Mountainbiker und natürlich auch sich selbst langsam aber sicher von den Trails runter.





JensDey schrieb:


> Gegenstrategie Forum: leugnen und aussitzen. Auf Basis von noch weniger Informationen und dafür aber reichlich Annahmen.


An Informationen hier in diesem Forum mangelt es ganz sicher nicht, so dass man nicht auf Annahmen angewiesen ist. So gibt es ausreichend Studien zum Mountainbiken.
Hier z. B. ein Hinweis auf eine Studie dazu wie präsent potentielle Konflikte aktuell tatsächlich sind:





						Rechtslage in Bayern
					

Zudem es bestimmte Disziplinen gibt, die zwar im ersten Moment relativ kleine Fallzahlen aufweisen, aber nur von einer eher begrenzten Zahl von Personen ausgeübt werden. Ich würde da mal das Gleitschirmfliegen heraus stellen. 110 Fälle für eine Sportart, für welche man einen Schein und damit...




					www.mtb-news.de
				



Beiträge #469 ff. - in den Beiträgen davor werden weitere Studien und Quellen zum Thema behandelt.

Hierzu stellt nun auch Herr Mair im dritten Teil der Webinar-Serie des Grünen Landtagsabgeordeten Hans Urban,
"Bergwald, Bike und Biotop - Mountainbiken? Aber natürlich!" fest, dass die Konflikte, über die immer gesprochen wurde, doch eher marginal sind:







JensDey schrieb:


> Dann stellt sich jedoch die Frage: womit haben wir deren Zorn auf uns gezogen? Was macht uns schlimmer als den Wanderer?
> Eine lang angelegte Strategie, erst der Biker, dann der Rest vom Volk, halte ich für wemig glaubwürdig.


Im Thread zur Änderung der Bekanntmachung
*Mountainbiken in Bayern – Updates im Betretungsrecht: Geldbußen und Beschlagnahmung von Bikes möglich [Update]*
wurde dem für diejenigen, die es interessiert, über mehrere Beiträge nachgegangen (geht über die Seiten 82 - 90 des Threads):





						MTB in Bayern – Updates im Betretungsrecht: Geldbußen & Beschlagnahmung von Bikes möglich
					

MTB in Bayern – Updates im Betretungsrecht: Geldbußen & Beschlagnahmung von Bikes möglich  Eine neue Bekanntmachung des Bayrischen Umweltministeriums hat es in sich: Das Betretungsrecht wird eingeschränkt und es wird damit gedroht, dass Mountainbikes bei Verstößen entzogen werden können.  Den...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## mw.dd (6. Oktober 2021)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Zum dritten Mal in diesem Thread:


Ich bewundere Deine Geduld, aber dem @JensDey geht es anscheinend


JensDey schrieb:


> nicht um Lösungen, sondern ums recht behalten.


Anders kann ich mir sein Beharren darauf, dass die Radfahrer gefühlte Konflikte als Tatsache akzeptieren sollen garniert mit der Forderung, sie sollten doch belegen dass es gefühlte Konflikte nicht gibt nicht erklären.


----------



## Rajesh (6. Oktober 2021)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Wir sind eine weitere (neue) Gruppe an Personen, die in "deren" Gelände unterwegs sind. Es ist für diese Gruppe einfacher, gegen die MTBler zu schießen als gegen die etablierten Wanderer. Es ist auch einfacher, mit (falschen) Behauptungen den MTB-Sport als Umwelt zerstörend, Wild mordend und Almbewohner verschreckend darzustellen als Wanderer.
> 
> Diese Gruppe hätte gerne auch die Wanderer raus (was sich bei Gesprächen mit Locals z.B. im Hochriesgebiet gut verfolgen lässt), aber da haben die Wald- und Almbesitzer halt so gut wie keine Chance. Also lieber (und einfacher) die MTBs raus. Dazu kommt die sehr gute Vernetzung dieser Gruppe mit der Politik. Auch das ist gut dokumentiert.


Früher war alles besser, früher gab es nur Wanderer.
Heute ist alles schlechter, heute gibt es MTBler, ergo muss der MTBler schuld sein.


----------



## Dahigez (6. Oktober 2021)

Das Perfide ist, dass die Mär (danke @Sun on Tour fürs erneute Verweisen auf die Studien, die belegen, dass es tatsächlich eine Mär ist) vom Konflikt zwischen Wanderern und Mountainbikern, die von gewissen offensichtlich einflussreichen Gruppen gestreut wird, schön langsam ihre Wirkung entfaltet und so zur Self-fulfilling-Prophecy wird.

Das merke ich daran, dass sich die eigentlich völlig konfliktfreien Begegnungen mit Wanderern mehren, bei denen ich sehe, dass das Gegenüber denkt, ich dürfe hier eigentlich nicht fahren, und sich deswegen - und nur deswegen ! - an mir stört.

Das merkt man daran, dass die DAV Ortsvereine letztlich kritiklos die Linie des Hauptverbandes übernehmen, weil sie denken, dadurch die Interessen ihrer Mitglieder zu vertreten (hier auf den letzten Seiten gerade in einem schönen Beispiel zu verfolgen).

Und nicht zuletzt merkt man das auch an Mountainbikern wie @JensDey , die sich ebenfalls durch den gezeichneten Konflikt bedroht fühlen und denken, durch Appeasement ihre Position schützen zu können (obwohl sie dadurch zumindest einen Teil ihrer Rechte aufgeben).

Dabei wäre es am hilfreichsten, wenn ALLE weiterhin recht unaufgeregt ihrer Wege gehen und fahren würden. Dann „dürften“ sich die Verbände in Ruhe darum kümmern, dass Behörden keinen Blödsinn machen und sich an geltende Gesetze halten, und den oben genannten Gruppen, welche die Mär vom Konflikt zwischen Wanderern und Bikern in die Welt setzen, wäre der Wind aus den Segeln genommen.

Leider hat sich aber der DAV-Hauptverband die Mär aus Kalkül heraus zu eigen gemacht, um damit eigene Interessen zu verfolgen. Ob sich diese Interessen mit den tatsächlichen Interessen der allermeisten DAV-Mitglieder irgendwie in Verbindung bringen lassen, darf zumindest stark bezweifelt werden. Dass es aber tatsächlich Kalkül ist, aus dem Heraus der Hauptverband handelt, darf nicht nur, sondern muss unterstellt werden, schließlich sind dort nicht irgendwelche Freizeit-Idealisten am Werk, sondern Profis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensDey (6. Oktober 2021)

Dahigez schrieb:


> Und nicht zuletzt merkt man das auch an Mountainbikern wie @JensDey , die sich ebenfalls durch den gezeichneten Konflikt bedroht fühlen und denken, durch *Appeasement *ihre Position schützen zu können (obwohl sie dadurch zumindest einen Teil ihrer Rechte aufgeben).


Wie kommst du denn darauf?
Leider bin ich hier in BW ja weitesgehend entrechtet.


Dahigez schrieb:


> Dabei wäre es am hilfreichsten, wenn ALLE weiterhin recht unaufgeregt ihrer Wege gehen und fahren würden. Dann „dürften“ sich die Verbände in Ruhe darum kümmern, dass Behörden keinen Blödsinn machen und sich an geltende Gesetze halten, und den oben genannten Gruppen, welche die Mär vom Konflikt zwischen Wanderern und Bikern in die Welt setzen, wäre der Wind aus den Segeln genommen.


Es wurden bei mir Maßnahmen von einer Lokalpolitikkerin angekündigt.
Der Punkt ist, dass wir so aktuell nur auf den Blödsinn der Behörden reagieren können. Die Rücknahme kann empfindlich lange dauern.
Ich habe ja schon geschrieben, dass ich ignorieren und aussitzen für gefährlich halte.

Die öffentliche Wahrnehmung scheint ja zu sein:"MTB ist ein Problem". Unsere Diskussion wird daran eher wenig ändern.


----------



## Dahigez (6. Oktober 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Wie kommst du denn darauf?
> Leider bin ich hier in BW ja weitesgehend entrechtet.


BW ist eine andere Situation als in Bayern. Da es in den vorausgehenden Posts, auf die du ja auch reagiert hast, aber explizit um MTB in den bayrischen Alpen und Voralpen ging, darf man in der Diskussion die bayrische Gesetzeslage schon zur Grundlage machen, sonst reden wir über was anderes. In Österreich ist die Situation ja auch eine ganz andere …



JensDey schrieb:


> Es wurden bei mir Maßnahmen von einer Lokalpolitikkerin angekündigt.


Da reden wir dann über was anderes. Solche Vorgänge gibt es zwar in Bayern auch, sind dort aber anders zu bewerten.

Es sei übrigens gesagt, dass ich das nicht gut finde, dass hier jedes Bundesland sein eigenes Süppchen kocht. Macht es für eher weniger gut organisierte Interessensgruppen nicht einfacher. (Ganz andere Baustelle, aber dazu gehören beispielsweise auch Schüler.) Föderalismus hat in bestimmten Bereichen seine Vorteile, kann an anderer Stelle aber auch extrem hinderlich sein.



JensDey schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist, dass wir so aktuell nur auf den Blödsinn der Behörden reagieren können. Die Rücknahme kann empfindlich lange dauern.


Auf Blödsinn von Behörden kann man nur reagieren (es sei denn, du wirst Teil der Behörde und verhinderst den Blödsinn von innen heraus). „Blödsinn“ sagt ja schon, dass es eigentlich nicht vorgesehen ist. Sprich die Regeln sind eigentlich okay, sonst wäre es ja kein Blödsinn. 



JensDey schrieb:


> Ich habe ja schon geschrieben, dass ich ignorieren und aussitzen für gefährlich halte.
> 
> Die öffentliche Wahrnehmung scheint ja zu sein:"MTB ist ein Problem". Unsere Diskussion wird daran eher wenig ändern.


MTB ist objektiv betrachtet kein Problem, das zeigen Studien, Statistiken und Beispiele aus Ländern, wo MTB nicht „problematisiert“ wird (z.B. Schweiz). 

Gegen Wahrnehmung kann man Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und ggfs Lobbyarbeit machen (für Letzteres fehlt in Deutschland aber anscheinend die wirtschaftliche Relevanz der MTBer oder Radfahrer insgesamt; siehe z.B. auch die Reaktionen auf den eigentlich sehr sinnvollen Vorschlag, E-Lastenräder genauso zu subventionieren wie E-Autos).

Du beseitigst die Wahrnehmung jedoch keinesfalls dadurch, dass du ungerechtfertigterweise einräumst, dass MTB (zumindest teilweise) ein Problem sei.


----------



## JensDey (6. Oktober 2021)

Dahigez schrieb:


> BW ist eine andere Situation als in Bayern. Da es in den vorausgehenden Posts, auf die du ja auch reagiert hast, aber explizit um MTB in den bayrischen Alpen und Voralpen ging, darf man in der Diskussion die bayrische Gesetzeslage schon zur Grundlage machen, sonst reden wir über was anderes. In Österreich ist die Situation ja auch eine ganz andere …
> 
> 
> Da reden wir dann über was anderes. Solche Vorgänge gibt es zwar in Bayern auch, sind dort aber anders zu bewerten.


Du hast recht. Ich sollte da deutlicher differenzieren.


----------



## gabarinza (6. Oktober 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Gleichermaßen =>
> 
> Es steht Aussage gegen Aussage. Ich kenne Zeitungsartikel, Videos und FB-Beiträge*, die von diesen Problemen berichten.
> Auch bei mir lokal gibt es Hetze und Ideen, wie man das Regeln sollte.
> ...


Wie? Soll ich jetzt Belege für fehlende Konflikte liefern?


----------



## JensDey (6. Oktober 2021)

gabarinza schrieb:


> Wie? Soll ich jetzt Belege für fehlende Konflikte liefern?


Irgendwie schon. Aber ich verstehe, was du meinst.


----------



## mw.dd (6. Oktober 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Es wurden bei mir Maßnahmen von einer Lokalpolitikkerin angekündigt


Es wäre schön, wenn Du da konkret würdest.


----------



## mw.dd (2. April 2022)

swindle schrieb:


> Hier ein Update vom DAV:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ciao heiko schrieb:


> Hier ein Update von der DIMB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@ciao heiko @GlobeT
Ein Update zum aktuellen Stand wäre hilfreich.



mw.dd schrieb:


> Die von Benjamin geäußerte Hoffnung, dass sich die VwV in der Praxis nicht auswirkt weil niemand Zeit hätte Sperrungen zu erlassen und durchzusetzen kann man nicht anders als naiv nennen


@GlobeT
Im Zusammenhang mit dem, was möglicherweise im Umland von Regensburg vorgeht, wäre es interessant zu erfahren, wo sich denn überall um solche Sperrungen bemüht wird. Der DAV sollte ja einen Überblick haben, da sich die Sektionen und Aktiven vor Ort ja wohl in den konkreten Fällen einbringen sollten?


----------



## robzo (21. Mai 2022)

Im aktuellen DAV-Magazin Panorama geht es schwerpunktmäßig um das Mountainbiken.
Was da so zu lesen ist, klingt eigentlich ganz gut und lässt hoffen.


----------



## pib (21. Mai 2022)

robzo schrieb:


> Im aktuellen DAV-Magazin Panorama geht es schwerpunktmäßig um das Mountainbiken.
> Was da so zu lesen ist, klingt eigentlich ganz gut und lässt hoffen.



Hab das Rentnerblatt noch gar nicht im Briefkasten. Normal fliegt das ungelesen mit der A-Umschau in den Müll… mal sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (21. Mai 2022)

robzo schrieb:


> Was da so zu lesen ist, klingt eigentlich ganz gut und lässt hoffen.


Wenn da was hoffen lässt, dann die verklausulierte Botschaft, dass die Sektionen wohl überhaupt keinen Bock auf Diskussionen haben, was denn nun geeigneter Weg ist und was nicht.
Fehlt nur noch die offizielle Einsicht der Verantwortlichen.


----------



## dopero (21. Mai 2022)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Wenn da was hoffen lässt, dann die verklausulierte Botschaft, dass die Sektionen wohl überhaupt keinen Bock auf Diskussionen haben, was denn nun geeigneter Weg ist und was nicht.
> Fehlt nur noch die offizielle Einsicht der Verantwortlichen.


Was sollte man da auch diskutieren? Durch bestehende Gesetz und laufende Rechtssprechung ist das ausreichend definiert.
Das einige meinen das durch die Hintertüre ändern zu wollen, spielt rechtlich dabei keine Rolle.


----------



## scratch_a (21. Mai 2022)

dopero schrieb:


> Was sollte man da auch diskutieren? Durch bestehende Gesetz und laufende Rechtssprechung ist das ausreichend definiert.
> Das einige meinen das durch die Hintertüre ändern zu wollen, spielt rechtlich dabei keine Rolle.



Zumindest so lange nicht, bis das bestehende Gesetz geändert wird.


----------



## robzo (22. Mai 2022)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Wenn da was hoffen lässt, dann die verklausulierte Botschaft, dass die Sektionen wohl überhaupt keinen Bock auf Diskussionen haben, was denn nun geeigneter Weg ist und was nicht.
> Fehlt nur noch die offizielle Einsicht der Verantwortlichen.


Zumindest bedeutet die Tatsache, dass das das Haupthema des Heftes ist und über mehr als 10 Seiten unterschiedliche Facetten aufgegriffen und dargestellt werden, dass der DAV die Mountainbiker (tatsächlich/endlich/vorübergehend...) als wichtigen Teil des Vereins ansieht.

Außerdem wird, m.M.n. recht neutral und ohne Anklage über Nutzungsdruck samt Konsequenzen geredet und dabei sehr oft das gleichberechtigte Miteinander aller Nutzer betont.
Weiter hinten im Heft wird zudem über die Schädigungen von Wanderwegen durch zu viele Wanderer berichtet. Dabei kein Wort von Mountainbiker o.ä.

Ich finde schon, dass das ganz gute Anzeichen sind.


----------



## dopero (22. Mai 2022)

robzo schrieb:


> Ich finde schon, dass das ganz gute Anzeichen sind.


Man wird erst im Laufe der Zeit sehen, ob das nur ein Aufbäumen einiger ist, oder von oben gestützt wird.


----------



## robzo (22. Mai 2022)

dopero schrieb:


> Man wird erst im Laufe der Zeit sehen, ob das nur ein Aufbäumen einiger ist, oder von oben gestützt wird.


Zumindest ist es jetzt schwarz auf weiß dokumentiert und an alle Mitglieder verschickt. Aus der "Geschichte" dann wieder rauszukommen im Sinne von "jetzt mögen wir euch nicht mehr" dürfte dann recht schwierig und aufwändig sein.
Das Thema liegt nun offiziell auf dem Tisch, dazu wurde eine Haltung des Vereins veröffentlicht, damit müssen sie jetzt auch umgehen.
Das kommt nicht nur von Einzelnen, sonst wäre das Heft nicht so entstanden. Das wäre dann ein Dreiseiter im hinteren Heftdrittel geworden, wie schon früher öfters.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (22. Mai 2022)

robzo schrieb:


> Aus der "Geschichte" dann wieder rauszukommen im Sinne von "jetzt mögen wir euch nicht mehr" dürfte dann recht schwierig und aufwändig sein.


Das wird dann eher im Sinne „die Artikel waren in der Form nicht mit den Entscheidungsträgern abgesprochen“ geschehen.


P.S.
Habe die Artikel in der Panorama jetzt komplett durchgelesen.
Leider habe ich den Eindruck, dass hier gute Laune verbreitet werden soll, man aber weiterhin alte Vorstellungen bewahren will.

z.B. im „Leitartikel“ vom Vizepräsident R. Stierle, nach dessen Bildunterschrift es am Berg nur miteinander geht.


> Sehr viele DAV-Mitglieder fahren ganz im Sinne von „Shared-Trails“ auf (Alpenvereins-)Wegen, wo andere zu Fuß unterwegs sind; eine Umfangreiche Ausweisung geeigneter Strecken als gemeinsam genutzte Wege wäre wünschenswert.



Das bedeutet für mich: man will auf die gegenüber den Behörden vertretene und in der neuen Ausführungsverodnung des BayNatSchG auf maßgeblichen Einfluss des DAV Dachverbandes hin manifestierte Bestimmung der von oben herunter gemachten angeblich objektiven Kategorisierung in geeignete und ungeeignete Wege, nicht abrücken.


----------



## mw.dd (22. Mai 2022)

robzo schrieb:


> Zumindest bedeutet die Tatsache, dass das das Haupthema des Heftes ist und über mehr als 10 Seiten unterschiedliche Facetten aufgegriffen und dargestellt werden, dass der DAV die Mountainbiker (tatsächlich/endlich/vorübergehend...) als wichtigen Teil des Vereins ansieht.
> 
> Außerdem wird, m.M.n. recht neutral und ohne Anklage über Nutzungsdruck samt Konsequenzen geredet und dabei sehr oft das gleichberechtigte Miteinander aller Nutzer betont.
> Weiter hinten im Heft wird zudem über die Schädigungen von Wanderwegen durch zu viele Wanderer berichtet. Dabei kein Wort von Mountainbiker o.ä.
> ...


Erstens ist MTB einmal im Jahr Thema in der Panorama, zweitens wirkt das auf mich auch eher wie ein "Guter-Laune-Artikel" und drittens sind ein auch paar recht freche Aussagen drin.
z.B. die, dass das Umweltministerium auf einer objektiven Beurteilung besteht, ob ein Weg geeignet ist oder nicht. Das tut der DAV nämlich auch - und hat sich dabei wohl auch aus Sicht der Sektionen kräftig verrannt.

Im übrigen wird jede Aussage zum Projektfortschritt in den Modellregionen vermieden. Ich ahne auch, warum...


----------



## pib (22. Mai 2022)

Schon sehr positiv das da Mtb fahren dem Wanderer näher erklärt wird. Geht in die richtige Richtung.


----------



## Janosch23 (22. Mai 2022)

dopero schrieb:


> Das bedeutet für mich: man will auf die gegenüber den Behörden vertretene und in der neuen Ausführungsverodnung des BayNatSchG auf maßgeblichen Einfluss des DAV Dachverbandes hin manifestierte Bestimmung der von oben herunter gemachten angeblich objektiven Kategorisierung in geeignete und ungeeignete Wege, nicht abrücken.


Und das bedeutet, die hier im Forum oder eher diesem Faden (zumindest wahrscheinliche) Mehrheit wird damit vom DAV in meinem Verständnis Null (als Zahl 0) vertreten. Ich gehe zumindest davon aus, dass die Wege, die ich gerne und viel fahre, im Sinne der gewünschten Kategorisierung eher zur nicht befahrbaren Sorte gehören werden ... Zumindest hoffe ich, dass mit meinen Beiträgen der alpine Wegebau/erhalt finanziert wird - ist ja auch was


----------



## ExcelBiker (22. Mai 2022)

Janosch23 schrieb:


> Zumindest hoffe ich, dass mit meinen Beiträgen der alpine Wegebau/erhalt finanziert wird


Für den DAV: Erhalt ja, Bau nein. Es ist eine der Dogmen vom DAV: Keine neuen Wege! Damit macht es der DAV unmöglich, Stellen zu entzerren und bestimmte Angebote für MTB zu erstellen. Interessant ist, dass der DAV auch im Zug von dem Pilotprojekt und dem Interview in der Bike den Vinschgau als Vorbild genannt hat. Nur sind dort auch zwei komplett neue Wege entstanden (Holy Hansen, Propain-Trail) und in der Schneise St. Martin - Latsch sind wenigstens massive Veränderungen dazu gekommen. Diese dürfte es alle laut DAV-Dogma nicht geben, sind aber mit die wichtigsten Trails der Region.


----------



## dopero (22. Mai 2022)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Für den DAV: Erhalt ja, Bau nein. Es ist eine der Dogmen vom DAV: Keine neuen Wege!


Dazu die bayrische Verfassung:


> Art. 141
> …
> (3) 1Der Genuß der Naturschönheiten und die Erholung in der freien Natur, insbesondere das Betreten von Wald und Bergweide, das Befahren der Gewässer und die Aneignung wildwachsender Waldfrüchte in ortsüblichem Umfang ist jedermann gestattet. 2Dabei ist jedermann verpflichtet, mit Natur und Landschaft pfleglich umzugehen. 3*Staat und Gemeinde sind berechtigt und verpflichtet, *der Allgemeinheit die Zugänge zu Bergen, Seen, Flüssen und sonstigen landschaftlichen Schönheiten freizuhalten und allenfalls durch Einschränkungen des Eigentumsrechtes freizumachen sowie* Wanderwege und Erholungsparks anzulegen*


----------



## ExcelBiker (22. Mai 2022)

dopero schrieb:


> Dazu die bayrische Verfassung:


Du kannst natürlich jetzt konstruieren, dass der DAV gegen die bayrische Verfassung arbeitet. Nur ist der DAV genauso in Österreich aktiv. Und der DAV ist nicht das einzige Gremium, das über Wege entscheidet, auch wenn es einige im DAV anders sehen. Irgendwo war mal in einem Interview ein Satz in der Art "wir sind die Institution für die [im Sinn von alle] Wege" drin - alleine diese Anmaßung halte ich für bedenklich.

Nebenbei: Satz 2 wird wenigstens in der bayrischen Politik massiv ignoriert - man sehe mal den Fall an, wo im Skigebiet Sudelfeld im Landschaftsschutzgebiet alles möglich war, neue, größere Lifte, eine Beschneiungsanlage incl. Speichersee. Aber da geht's halt um Pistenskifahrten, nicht um MTB.


----------



## dopero (22. Mai 2022)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Du kannst natürlich jetzt konstruieren, dass der DAV gegen die bayrische Verfassung arbeitet.


Wenn man überlegt, was durch den Einfluss des DAV Dachverbandes alles in die neue Ausführungsverodnung des BayNatSchG hineingeschrieben wurde, könnte man das durchaus so konstruieren.

Und zu den Wegen: der DAV sieht sich schlicht als Eigentümer der Wege.


----------



## ExcelBiker (22. Mai 2022)

dopero schrieb:


> Wenn man überlegt, was durch den Einfluss des DAV Dachverbandes alles in die neue Ausführungsverodnung des BayNatSchG hineingeschrieben wurde, könnte man das durchaus so konstruieren.
> 
> Und zu den Wegen: der DAV sieht sich schlicht als Eigentümer der Wege.


Da hast du soooo Recht ...


----------



## mw.dd (22. Mai 2022)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Interessant ist, dass der DAV auch im Zug von dem Pilotprojekt und dem Interview in der Bike den Vinschgau als Vorbild genannt hat.


Ehrlich gesagt bin ich mir gar nicht sicher, ob das denjenigen, die im DAV Entscheidungen treffen tatsächlich klar ist, was da im "Vinschgau" passiert ist und warum "Graubünden" auch als Beispiel genannt wird - das ist nämlich gar nicht das Gleiche von der Idee her.
Abgesehen davon davon könnte der DAV auch mal zur Kenntnis nehmen, dass die meisten seiner Mitglieder mehr im Mittelgebirge als in den Alpen biken und sich deswegen andere Regionen, die nicht in den Alpen liegen wahrscheinlich besser als Vorbilder eignen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ExcelBiker (22. Mai 2022)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon davon könnte der DAV auch mal zur Kenntnis nehmen, dass die meisten seiner Mitglieder mehr im Mittelgebirge als in den Alpen biken und sich deswegen andere Regionen, die nicht in den Alpen liegen wahrscheinlich besser als Vorbilder eignen.


Deswegen gibt es ja im DAV Bestrebungen, auf die Mittelgebirge zu expandieren, ungeachtet davon, ob da schon andere Vereine aktiv sind. Weil


dopero schrieb:


> der DAV sieht sich schlicht als Eigentümer der Wege.


auch wenn sie in Mittelgebirgen sind.


----------



## Dahigez (22. Mai 2022)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Nebenbei: Satz 2 wird wenigstens in der bayrischen Politik massiv ignoriert - man sehe mal den Fall an, wo im Skigebiet Sudelfeld im Landschaftsschutzgebiet alles möglich war, neue, größere Lifte, eine Beschneiungsanlage incl. Speichersee. Aber da geht's halt um Pistenskifahrten, nicht um MTB.



Ohne hier irgendein Fass aufmachen zu wollen: Es ist nicht hilfreich, verschiedene Sportarten oder Nutzergruppen, egal welcher Art, gegeneinander auszuspielen. Weiterhin sei daran erinnert, dass der Beitrag der allermeisten Bergsportler (im weitesten Sinne) zur Umweltbelastung im Zusammenhang mit ihren Tätigkeiten am Berg größtenteils auf die An- und Abreise zum Berg zurückgehen, und zwar ganz egal, was sie dann am Berg machen (also z.B. mit Bergbahnen auf einen Berg fahren und dann auf künstlich erzeugtem Schnee wieder gen Tal rutschen). Maßnahmen, welche die An- und Abreise dieser Bergsportler verkürzen, sind also tendenziell als positiv im Hinblick auf ihre Naturverträglichkeit zu bewerten.

Und um hier noch die Verbindung zum DAV hinzubekommen: Für obige Erkenntnis ist das Weltbild des DAV offensichtlich nicht aufgeklärt genug, ansonsten würde man nicht vornehmlich Individualtourismus propagieren und das dann als umweltschonend verkaufen wollen. Man kann ja vom Massentourismus halten, was man will, aber Individualtourismus für alle kann keinesfalls die Lösung sein.


----------



## ExcelBiker (23. Mai 2022)

Dahigez schrieb:


> Ohne hier irgendein Fass aufmachen zu wollen: Es ist nicht hilfreich, verschiedene Sportarten oder Nutzergruppen, egal welcher Art, gegeneinander auszuspielen.


Ich möchte da niemanden gegeneinander ausspielen. Wir sind alle Sportler, egal wo und zu welcher Jahreszeit. Entsprechend müssen wir zusammen halten. Was mir halt auffällt, sind die Behörden, die bei Ski anders entscheiden als bei MTB. Da wird massiv mit zweierlei Maß gemessen. Und das kommt nicht vom "kleinen" Sachbearbeiter, sondern von ganz oben.



Dahigez schrieb:


> Maßnahmen, welche die An- und Abreise dieser Bergsportler verkürzen, sind also tendenziell als positiv im Hinblick auf ihre Naturverträglichkeit zu bewerten.


Da bin ich voll bei dir. Entsprechend wäre ein brauchbares MTB-Angebot im bayerischen Alpenraum (oder davor, z.B. vergleichbar Taubenberg) auch ein Beitrag zum Umweltschutz. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass da aber wenigstens bei mir (Lkr. Miesbach) Bewegung rein kommt.



Dahigez schrieb:


> Für obige Erkenntnis ist das Weltbild des DAV offensichtlich nicht aufgeklärt genug, ansonsten würde man nicht vornehmlich Individualtourismus propagieren und das dann als umweltschonend verkaufen wollen.


Die versuchen halt alles zu erreichen: Alle Bergsportler von harmlos bis Profi, alle Sportarten, maximalen Naturschutz, keine Neuanlagen. Den Spagat halte ich für nicht durchführbar, wenigstens nicht sinnvoll. Da müsste der DAV halt auch mal Kompromisse machen, z.B. neue Wege in einem sowieso umgegrabenen Gebiet wie Spitzing unterstützen. (Spitzing ist ein doofes Beispiel, weil dort doch noch sehr wichtige Rückzugsgebiete für Raufußhühner sind).


----------



## pib (23. Mai 2022)

robzo schrieb:


> Im aktuellen DAV-Magazin Panorama geht es schwerpunktmäßig um das Mountainbiken.
> Was da so zu lesen ist, klingt eigentlich ganz gut und lässt hoffen.



Bei Bergauf Bergab ne ganze Folge übers Radtragen.


----------



## homerjay (23. Mai 2022)

Ich hatte das neue DAV-Panorama auch schon im Briefkasten. Unterm Strich ist mein Gesamteindruck eher positiv, auch wenn einzelne Aussagen eher vage bleiben und der Alpenverein geflissentlich die Mitwirkung des DAV an der neuen Verwaltungsvorschrift verschweigt.

Immerhin scheint man verstanden zu haben, dass die noch vor eineinhalb Jahren so vehement geforderten "objektiven Kriterien"  zu Definition der Wegeignung eigentlich tatsächlich auch wieder subjektiv sind. Nur dass es nach der neuen Verwaltungsvorschrift nunmehr nicht mehr auf die subjektive Einschätzungen des Wegnutzers selbst ankommt sondern auf die subjektive Einschätzungen der unteren Naturschutzbehörde bzw. der Grundstückseigentümer.


----------



## robzo (23. Mai 2022)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Deswegen gibt es ja im DAV Bestrebungen, auf die Mittelgebirge zu expandieren, ungeachtet davon, ob da schon andere Vereine aktiv sind. Weil
> 
> auch wenn sie in Mittelgebirgen sind.


Das wird sicher spaßig.
Kürzlich hatte ich einen etwas längeren Disput mit einem älteren Herrn auf einem Wanderweg am Albtrauf. Er schimpfte ganz fürchterlich über mich, dass ich da nicht fahren darf usw. weil:

"Der Weg gehört dem Schwäbischen Albverein!"

Es hat ihn dann auch nicht zum Nachdenken gebracht, dass ich in höchst freundlicher Form auf die Besitzverhältnisse im Staatswald = gehört den Bürgern = gehört auch mir, nix Albverein hingewiesen habe.
Wenn dann erstmal Vereine aufeinander losgehen...


----------



## Janosch23 (23. Mai 2022)

robzo schrieb:


> "Der Weg gehört dem Schwäbischen Albverein!"


und da besteht, soweit ich es beurteilen kann, überhaupt keine Affinität zum MTB ...


----------



## Danielbo (23. Mai 2022)

robzo schrieb:


> Das wird sicher spaßig.
> Kürzlich hatte ich einen etwas längeren Disput mit einem älteren Herrn auf einem Wanderweg am Albtrauf. Er schimpfte ganz fürchterlich über mich, dass ich da nicht fahren darf usw. weil:
> 
> "Der Weg gehört dem Schwäbischen Albverein!"
> ...


Die Schwabenland-Situation ist meiner Meinung nach nochmal ne andere. Das Lager der LWaldG-Zitierer wird einfach immer weiter zitieren. Das sind allerdings recht wenige. 

Zum Panorama-Heft: Ich (selbst beim DAV) wurde bereits angesprochen, was mit dem DAV los ist - "Gesinnungswandel?". Das werte ich mal positiv.


----------



## Danielbo (23. Mai 2022)

Janosch23 schrieb:


> und da besteht, soweit ich es beurteilen kann, überhaupt keine Affinität zum MTB ...


zumindest laut Satzung irgendwie doch:
2.1.1
Zur Verwirklichung des Vereinszweckes dienen insbesondere folgende Maßnahmen:
– Gründung und Förderung von Ski- und Radsportgruppen,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janosch23 (23. Mai 2022)

Danielbo schrieb:


> Radsportgruppen


hier wohl eher im Sinne von StVo gemäßen Vehikeln mit elektro Hilfsmotor - vielleicht aber auch nur böses Vorurteil


----------



## gabarinza (23. Mai 2022)

Aus der Lokalzeitung des LKr Miesbach. Kommentar erspar ich mir dazu, sonst bekomm ich schlechte Laune.


----------



## Dahigez (23. Mai 2022)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Ich möchte da niemanden gegeneinander ausspielen. Wir sind alle Sportler, egal wo und zu welcher Jahreszeit. Entsprechend müssen wir zusammen halten. Was mir halt auffällt, sind die Behörden, die bei Ski anders entscheiden als bei MTB. Da wird massiv mit zweierlei Maß gemessen. Und das kommt nicht vom "kleinen" Sachbearbeiter, sondern von ganz oben.


Stimme ich zu (mein Kommentar war auch nicht als Vorwurf gemeint, sondern lediglich als Hinweis). Dass die Haltung „oben“ diesbezüglich anders ist, liegt sicherlich daran, dass der DSV nochmals einen anderen Stellenwert hat als der DAV. Mit erfolgreichen Skisportlern können sich Politiker halt gut schmücken (Lobbyismus at its best).



ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Da bin ich voll bei dir. Entsprechend wäre ein brauchbares MTB-Angebot im bayerischen Alpenraum (oder davor, z.B. vergleichbar Taubenberg) auch ein Beitrag zum Umweltschutz. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass da aber wenigstens bei mir (Lkr. Miesbach) Bewegung rein kommt.


Das wäre natürlich schön, wenn da langsam sowas wie Erkenntnisgewinn in neuere Zusammenhänge der Ökologie Einzug in die Amtsstuben halten würde…



ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Die versuchen halt alles zu erreichen: Alle Bergsportler von harmlos bis Profi, alle Sportarten, maximalen Naturschutz, keine Neuanlagen. Den Spagat halte ich für nicht durchführbar, wenigstens nicht sinnvoll. Da müsste der DAV halt auch mal Kompromisse machen, z.B. neue Wege in einem sowieso umgegrabenen Gebiet wie Spitzing unterstützen. (Spitzing ist ein doofes Beispiel, weil dort doch noch sehr wichtige Rückzugsgebiete für Raufußhühner sind).


Dieser Spagat ist ganz bestimmt nicht sinnvoll durchführbar. Da glaube ich aber nicht, dass das nicht auch einigen Leuten beim DAV bewusst ist (so blöd kann man ja nicht sein). Da wird aber die Ehrlichkeit sehr bereitwillig dem Eigenmarketing und auch dem Geschäftskalkül (der DAV ist ja auch ein nicht zu kleiner Reiseveranstalter) geopfert. Wäre der DAV ehrlich, dann würde er mal feststellen, dass er mit seinen primären Vereinszielen gar nicht komplett naturverträglich sein kann. Muss er meiner Meinung nach auch nicht, unsere Gesellschaft wird nie komplett naturverträglich sein können (bzw. möchte ich in einer solchen nicht leben müssen). Würde man sich in dieser Hinsicht mal ehrlich machen, könnte man mal anfangen, nach wirklich sinnvollen Kompromissen zu suchen.
Und so blöd ist das Beispiel Spitzing gar nicht. Gibt da oben im Prinzip ja zwei Seiten. Die Seite vom Stümpfling hat meines Wissens nach jetzt keine ausgewiesenen Schutzzonen über das Landschaftschutzgebiet hinaus, was wiederum hinsichtlich Naturschutz keine so strengen Vorgaben macht (deshalb ist da ja das Skigebiet). Dort ließe sich also leicht auf Basis der eh schon bestehenden Infrastruktur für den Winter eine gute und sinnvolle Bike-Infrastruktur für den Sommer aufbauen und dadurch wahrscheinlich auch wesentlich besser ein Schutz der anderen Seite (Stichwort Kümpflgraben) realisieren als durch den Versuch, einen der besten Trails weit und breit ersatzlos zu verbieten.


----------



## Dahigez (23. Mai 2022)

gabarinza schrieb:


> Aus der Lokalzeitung des LKr Miesbach. Kommentar erspar ich mir dazu, sonst bekomm ich schlechte Laune.
> Anhang anzeigen 1483612


Im Prinzip hat er (wer auch immer da interviewt wurde) mit seiner Zielsetung „Mir ist wichtig, dass wir klare Verhältnisse schaffen, dass die Zweifel und Reibereien aufhören, weil Klarheit besteht, wo offiziell gefahren werden darf und wo nicht.“ ja recht. Problematisch ist dann einerseits, dass sein Verständnis davon, was man darf und was nicht, anscheinend nicht konform zur Rechtslage in Bayern ist, und andererseits völlig unabhängig von der Rechtslage seine vorgeschlagene Methode („zwei Wege pro Gemeinde“) offensichtlich überhaupt nicht zielführende sein kann.


----------



## Janosch23 (23. Mai 2022)

Dahigez schrieb:


> wo offiziell gefahren werden darf und wo nicht


Ich weiß gar nicht was das soll, man muss eigentlich überall fahren dürfen - zumindest sollte das das Ziel sein. Ausnahmen Naturschutzgebiete, wo es dann aber ein generelles Betretungsverbot (für jeden) geben muss. Irgendeine Unterscheidung zwischen den einzelnen Gruppen zu machen entbehrt eigentlich jeglicher Basis. Es müssen klare Verhaltensregeln gelten, die im Zweifel bei Verletzung auch sanktioniert werden. 
Wenn überhaupt, könnte man motorisiert oder nicht nochmal diskutieren, aber da spaltet sich die "Fahrradfamilie" ja auch ziemlich gnadenlos ...


----------



## ExcelBiker (23. Mai 2022)

gabarinza schrieb:


> Aus der Lokalzeitung des LKr Miesbach. Kommentar erspar ich mir dazu, sonst bekomm ich schlechte Laune.



Sorry, es kotzt mich dermaßen an, dass hier immer wieder anderslautende "Ergebnisse" und "Ziele" auftauchen. An dem hier geschilderten Projekt sind wir (DIMB IG Bayerische Voralpen) auch beteiligt. Wenn ich mit den Verantwortlichen und den anderen Projektteilnehmern rede, kommen da ganz andere Aussagen raus als in dem Artikel. Vorletzte Woche war ein direktes Gespräch (endlich mal vor Ort und nicht virtuell), und so kann ich mir durchaus erlauben zu schreiben, dass der Artikel wenig mit den Projektzielen zu tun hat. 

Ganz kurz mein Eindruck vom Projekt:

Ziel ist eine Lenkung von Mountainbikern, um Konfliktzonen zu entzerren.
Dazu sollen vorhandene Wege ausgeschildert werden.
Die Grundstücksbesitzer haben dadurch keine (zusätzliche) Haftung, die Pflege der Wege soll durch die Gemeinden erfolgen (Verbesserung für die Grundstücksbesitzer)
Die Lenkung soll ausschließlich über ein attraktives Angebot erfolgen, Sperren von anderen Wegen sind kein Bestandteil vom Projekt, auch nicht als Option. Begründung: Bei Sperren gehen die Biker in die Illegalität, eine Kommunikation wird unmöglich, Konflikte nehmen dadurch zu.
Eine (größere) Bewerbung der ausgewiesenen Strecken ist ausdrücklich nicht gewünscht, es soll kein zusätzlicher MTB-Verkehr generiert werden. Das Projekt dient dazu, den bisherigen MTB-Verkehr zu lenken und zu kanalisieren.

Dem Projektleiter ist es auch klar, dass Sperren auch rechtlich schwierig wären. Es geht eigentlich nur über den Naturschutz, und da hat die Untere Naturschutzbehörde das Sagen. In gefühlt jedem Artikel kommt aber das mit den "offiziell erlaubten" Wegen auf. Ich habe deswegen auch den Projektleiter mal direkt kontaktiert, und seine Antwort war, dass es hier nicht um "offizielle" Wege geht, sondern um "ausgewiesene" Wege. Und das bedeutet, dass die nicht ausgewiesenen Wege genauso weiter befahrbar bleiben (Ausnahme wären ein paar Wege, die durch Landschaftschutzgebietsverordnungen nicht befahrbar wären, aber das ist ein ganz anderes Thema, das wir gesondert angehen wollen).

Ich hoffe, ich habe etwas Klarheit rein gebracht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ExcelBiker (23. Mai 2022)

Dahigez schrieb:


> Und so blöd ist das Beispiel Spitzing gar nicht. Gibt da oben im Prinzip ja zwei Seiten. Die Seite vom Stümpfling hat meines Wissens nach jetzt keine ausgewiesenen Schutzzonen über das Landschaftschutzgebiet hinaus, was wiederum hinsichtlich Naturschutz keine so strengen Vorgaben macht (deshalb ist da ja das Skigebiet). Dort ließe sich also leicht auf Basis der eh schon bestehenden Infrastruktur für den Winter eine gute und sinnvolle Bike-Infrastruktur für den Sommer aufbauen und dadurch wahrscheinlich auch wesentlich besser ein Schutz der anderen Seite (Stichwort Kümpflgraben) realisieren als durch den Versuch, einen der besten Trails weit und breit ersatzlos zu verbieten.


Das mit den Skigebieten scheint sich langsam zu ändern. Vor 6 oder 7 Jahren war mal die Aussage einer Gemeinde zum Thema Bikepark im Skigebiet "wir sind ein Winterportort und das wird auch so bleiben". Inzwischen sind mir mehrere vage Aussagen bekannt, dass die Liftbetreiber jetzt doch Interesse an MTBlern zeigen. So langsam scheint der Klimawandel auch bei den letzten anzukommen .... .


----------



## robzo (23. Mai 2022)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Sorry, es kotzt mich dermaßen an, dass hier immer wieder anderslautende "Ergebnisse" und "Ziele" auftauchen. An dem hier geschilderten Projekt sind wir (DIMB IG Bayerische Voralpen) auch beteiligt. Wenn ich mit den Verantwortlichen und den anderen Projektteilnehmern rede, kommen da ganz andere Aussagen raus als in dem Artikel. Vorletzte Woche war ein direktes Gespräch (endlich mal vor Ort und nicht virtuell), und so kann ich mir durchaus erlauben zu schreiben, dass der Artikel wenig mit den Projektzielen zu tun hat.
> 
> Ganz kurz mein Eindruck vom Projekt:
> 
> ...


Wer wurde denn dann da interviewt? Und war der überhaupt berechtigt etwas "offizielles" zu sagen? Da könnte man entsprechend bei der Presse nachhaken und ein Pressegespräch organisieren, bei dem alle Beteiligten einen Vertreter hin entsenden und etwas dazu beitragen können. Das sollte ja auch im Interesse der Projektgruppe sein.


----------



## ExcelBiker (23. Mai 2022)

robzo schrieb:


> Wer wurde denn dann da interviewt? Und war der überhaupt berechtigt etwas "offizielles" zu sagen?


Das habe ich mich auch gefragt. Ich leite das mal an den Projektleiter weiter.


----------



## Dahigez (23. Mai 2022)

Janosch23 schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht was das soll, man muss eigentlich überall fahren dürfen - zumindest sollte das das Ziel sein. Ausnahmen Naturschutzgebiete, wo es dann aber ein generelles Betretungsverbot (für jeden) geben muss. Irgendeine Unterscheidung zwischen den einzelnen Gruppen zu machen entbehrt eigentlich jeglicher Basis. Es müssen klare Verhaltensregeln gelten, die im Zweifel bei Verletzung auch sanktioniert werden.
> Wenn überhaupt, könnte man motorisiert oder nicht nochmal diskutieren, aber da spaltet sich die "Fahrradfamilie" ja auch ziemlich gnadenlos ...


Nur um das klarzustellen: Die Formulierung „wo offiziell gefahren werden darf und wo nicht“ war ein Zitat meinerseits aus dem zuvor angehängten Artikel. Und ja, es ist nicht nur das Ziel, dass man “fast überall fahren darf“, sondern zumindest was Wege betrifft ist dem im Freistaat auch so. Nur – und da hat der aus dem Artikel Zitierte recht, auch wenn er das natürlich so nicht meinte – wissen das eben viele Wanderer nicht. Ein großer Teil des Konfliktpotenzials zwischen Wanderern und Mountainbikern entsteht mMn dadurch, dass Wanderern völlig zu unrecht suggeriert wird, dass man auf Wegen nicht mit dem MTB fahren dürfe. Würde man ihnen stattdessen sagen, dass auf den Wegen alle unterwegs sein dürfen, solange sie gegenseitig Rücksicht nehmen, gäbe es die meisten Streitereien wohl gar nicht.


----------



## ExcelBiker (23. Mai 2022)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Ich leite das mal an den Projektleiter weiter.


Die Antwort ist schon da. Im Januar wurde der Projektleiter selbst telefonisch für etwa eine Stunde interviewt. Ein Zitat von ihm:


> Leider ist aus der Stunde dann ein so dünnes Papier geworden mit verdrehten (z.B. Redewendung "offiziellen") Aussagen. Bin ich leider gewohnt von der Presse, [...]


Insofern würde ich raten, den Artikel zu ignorieren.


----------



## Janosch23 (23. Mai 2022)

Dahigez schrieb:


> Nur um das klarzustellen: Die Formulierung „wo offiziell gefahren werden darf und wo nicht“ war ein Zitat meinerseits aus dem zuvor angehängten Artikel.


Jo alles gut, ändert doch aber nix an dem was ich geschrieben habe. 


Dahigez schrieb:


> ist dem im Freistaat auch so


nicht hingegen in BW


Dahigez schrieb:


> solange sie gegenseitig Rücksicht nehmen, gäbe es die meisten Streitereien wohl gar nicht.


daher mein Vorschlag eindeutige, allgemeingültige Regeln im Umgang miteinander zu definieren


----------



## Dahigez (23. Mai 2022)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Ganz kurz mein Eindruck vom Projekt:
> 
> Ziel ist eine Lenkung von Mountainbikern, um Konfliktzonen zu entzerren.
> Dazu sollen vorhandene Wege ausgeschildert werden.
> ...


Zunächst mal: Vielen Dank fürs Engagieren in dieser Hinsicht! Mountainbiker sind in der öffentlichen bzw. offiziellen Kommunikation zu solchen Themen gewiss nach wie vor absolut unterrepräsentiert.

Was man aber bedenken sollte, und da muss man auf Seiten der Mountainbiker auch ehrlich sein, eine effektive Lenkung, und das noch dazu ohne eine zusätzliche Bekanntheit vorhandener Wege zu erzeugen, wird ohne eine Ausweitung des bestehenden Angebots – also entweder ein Neubau von Wegen oder eine Veränderung vorhandener Wege, sodass sie für MTB attraktiver werden – kaum möglich sein. Im Zeitalter von Social Media gibt es keine effektive Gatekeeper-Funktion von Information mehr. Gibt es ein neues oder verbessertes Angebot, wird das auch bekannt und dadurch wird auch mehr Frequentierung generiert.

Das soll jetzt absolut kein Einwand gegen das Projekt sein, nur fürchte ich, dass da „auf der anderen Seite“ teils Leute sitzen, die eben nicht in der modernen digitalen Realität leben. Die könnten dann vielleicht falsche Vorstellungen von dem haben, was mit dem Projekt bewirkt wird. Wenn deren Hoffnungen dann eventuell enttäuscht werden, kann das auch einen Backlash geben…

Es ist doch so: Wenn es in einer Gegend nur wenige gute Trails gibt, bei denen es dann z.B. wegen zeitweiser Überlastung am Wochenende zu Problemen kommt, dann bekomme ich die Leute davon doch nicht weg, wenn ich stattdessen andere, weniger attraktive Trails ausweise. Kann ich stattdessen andere attraktive Trails ausweisen – entweder neue oder welche, die bisher vielleicht gar nicht als Weg ausgewiesen und daher wirklich nur lokal bekannt waren – entsteht dadurch zwangsläufig ein attraktiveres MTB-Revier, das dann automatisch (über kurz oder lang) auch mehr Besucher anzieht. Diesem Kreislauf entkomme ich nur, wenn es in einer Gegend ein derart gutes Angebot gibt, dass keine Sättigung mehr eintritt. Davon sind wir aber in D sicherlich überall noch weit entfernt.


----------



## Sun on Tour (23. Mai 2022)

Dahigez schrieb:


> Würde man ihnen stattdessen sagen, dass auf den Wegen alle unterwegs sein dürfen, solange sie gegenseitig Rücksicht nehmen, gäbe es die meisten Streitereien wohl gar nicht.


Darin liegt das "Geheimnis". 

Daher nochmal Werbung in eigener Sache, damit sich alle weniger Ärgern müssen:
Erinnern wir den Mountainbiker daran, wie er sich zu verhalten hat und die Wanderer, dass sie mit Mountainbikern zu rechnen haben.


----------



## JensDey (23. Mai 2022)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Darin liegt das "Geheimnis".
> 
> Daher nochmal Werbung in eigener Sache, damit sich alle weniger Ärgern müssen:
> Erinnern wir den Mountainbiker daran, wie er sich zu verhalten hat und die Wanderer, dass sie mit Mountainbikern zu rechnen haben.


Wichtige Änderung in Bezug auf das Bild links
1. Fahre und gehe nur auf Wegen

Dies führt automtisch zu mehr "Gleichheit".


----------



## robzo (23. Mai 2022)

JensDey schrieb:


> Wichtige Änderung in Bezug auf das Bild links
> 1. Fahre und gehe nur auf Wegen
> 
> Dies führt automtisch zu mehr "Gleichheit".


Nun ja, die Trail-Rules sind Vorgaben für Mountainbiker. Nicht für alle Naturnutzer generell. Von daher dürfte das "gehen" in diesem Zusammenhang weniger bedeutend sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dahigez (23. Mai 2022)

Janosch23 schrieb:


> Jo alles gut


Keine Sorge, fühlte mich nicht angegriffen. Wollte nur Missverständnissen vorbeugen.



Janosch23 schrieb:


> daher mein Vorschlag eindeutige, allgemeingültige Regeln im Umgang miteinander zu definieren


Deine gute Absicht in Ehren, aber dieser Vorschlag ist mMn (zumindest in Bayern, in BW kenn ich mich nicht so gut aus) überflüssig, denn es gibt bereits recht eindeutige, allgemeine Regeln im Umgang miteinander… und diese Regeln gelten auch auf Wegen.


----------



## pera (23. Mai 2022)

robzo schrieb:


> Nun ja, die Trail-Rules sind Vorgaben für Mountainbiker. Nicht für alle Naturnutzer generell. Von daher dürfte das "gehen" in diesem Zusammenhang weniger bedeutend sein.


Und tatsächlich dürfen gehende Naturnutzer das ja auch abseits der Wege tun.


----------



## ExcelBiker (23. Mai 2022)

Dahigez schrieb:


> Was man aber bedenken sollte, und da muss man auf Seiten der Mountainbiker auch ehrlich sein, eine effektive Lenkung, und das noch dazu ohne eine zusätzliche Bekanntheit vorhandener Wege zu erzeugen, wird ohne eine Ausweitung des bestehenden Angebots – also entweder ein Neubau von Wegen oder eine Veränderung vorhandener Wege, sodass sie für MTB attraktiver werden – kaum möglich sein. Im Zeitalter von Social Media gibt es keine effektive Gatekeeper-Funktion von Information mehr. Gibt es ein neues oder verbessertes Angebot, wird das auch bekannt und dadurch wird auch mehr Frequentierung generiert.
> 
> Das soll jetzt absolut kein Einwand gegen das Projekt sein, nur fürchte ich, dass da „auf der anderen Seite“ teils Leute sitzen, die eben nicht in der modernen digitalen Realität leben. Die könnten dann vielleicht falsche Vorstellungen von dem haben, was mit dem Projekt bewirkt wird. Wenn deren Hoffnungen dann eventuell enttäuscht werden, kann das auch einen Backlash geben…
> 
> Es ist doch so: Wenn es in einer Gegend nur wenige gute Trails gibt, bei denen es dann z.B. wegen zeitweiser Überlastung am Wochenende zu Problemen kommt, dann bekomme ich die Leute davon doch nicht weg, wenn ich stattdessen andere, weniger attraktive Trails ausweise. Kann ich stattdessen andere attraktive Trails ausweisen – entweder neue oder welche, die bisher vielleicht gar nicht als Weg ausgewiesen und daher wirklich nur lokal bekannt waren – entsteht dadurch zwangsläufig ein attraktiveres MTB-Revier, das dann automatisch (über kurz oder lang) auch mehr Besucher anzieht. Diesem Kreislauf entkomme ich nur, wenn es in einer Gegend ein derart gutes Angebot gibt, dass keine Sättigung mehr eintritt. Davon sind wir aber in D sicherlich überall noch weit entfernt.


Ich bin voll bei dir, dass die Lenkung nur über ein attraktives Angebot funktionieren wird. Der Projektleiter versucht, die Wege, die zur Diskussion stehen, nicht vorab zu kommunizieren. Ich kann das gut verstehen, es torpediert unter Umständen eventuelle Gespräche und Verhandlungen. Die wenigen Wege, die aber durchgesickert sind, sind sehr wohl attraktiv. Insofern sehe ich da gute Chancen, dass der Lenkungseffekt kommt.

Dass mehr Frequentierung kommt, fürchten auch die Betroffenen wie Almbauern, Waldbesitzer usw. . Deshalb ist das Projekt auch ohne Werbung konzipiert, es verbreitet sich sowieso. Dass jemand gezielt anstelle von anderen Regionen nach Miesbach kommt, kann ich mir nach dem jetzigen Kenntnisstand auch nicht wirklich vorstellen. Es ist ein Projekt für die erweiterten Einheimischen (da gehört auch eine größere Stadt im Norden vom Landkreis mit dazu).

Sehr interessant war ein Vortrag von zwei Wochen über den Wienerwald. Der Wienerwald hat ähnliche Probleme wie das Alpenvorland bei MB, TÖL, GAP (großer Einzugsbereich, große geschützte Flächen). Die haben dort sehr viele Trails gebaut (mit Bagger), um ein legales Angebot zu schaffen. Interessant war für viele Anwesende, dass das auch im Natura2000-Gebiet möglich ist. Insofern können wir da sehr viel von denen lernen. Ebenso war dort das Ziel, möglichst viele Biker anzusprechen. Beziffert wurde das mit etwa 80%, die sie damit abholen können, für mich ein eindrucksvolles Ergebnis. Als "Messwerkzeug" über die Wirksamkeit hatten (haben) sie die Anzahl an illegalen Trailbauaktivitäten. Diese sind wohl nach Inbetriebnahme der Trailparks massiv zurückgegangen. Jetzt steigert das sich wohl langsam wieder, ein Grund für die Verantwortlichen, das Angebot zu erweitern. Ich sehe beim Wienerwald einen zeitlichen Vorsprung gegenüber MB von etwa 7 bis 10 Jahren. Wenn in MB das erfolgreich wird (wovon ich ausgehe), wird das auch andere Landkreise motivieren, vergleichbare Projekte zu starten. Bis dahin werden wohl auch einige Liftbesitzer mehr auf die Idee kommen, MTBler gezielt anzulocken.


----------



## mw.dd (23. Mai 2022)

Dahigez schrieb:


> Nur um das klarzustellen: Die Formulierung „wo offiziell gefahren werden darf und wo nicht“ war ein Zitat meinerseits aus dem zuvor angehängten Artikel. Und ja, es ist nicht nur das Ziel, dass man “fast überall fahren darf“, sondern zumindest was Wege betrifft ist dem im Freistaat auch so. Nur – und da hat der aus dem Artikel Zitierte recht, auch wenn er das natürlich so nicht meinte – wissen das eben viele Wanderer nicht. Ein großer Teil des Konfliktpotenzials zwischen Wanderern und Mountainbikern entsteht mMn dadurch, dass Wanderern völlig zu unrecht suggeriert wird, dass man auf Wegen nicht mit dem MTB fahren dürfe. Würde man ihnen stattdessen sagen, dass auf den Wegen alle unterwegs sein dürfen, solange sie gegenseitig Rücksicht nehmen, gäbe es die meisten Streitereien wohl gar nicht.


Deswegen vermeidet man in der Kommunikation tunlichst die Begriffe "Wanderweg" und "Trail" und sagt einfach "Weg", es sei denn es handelt sich tatsächlich um explizit gewidmete Wege.


ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Bis dahin werden wohl auch einige Liftbesitzer mehr auf die Idee kommen, MTBler gezielt anzulocken.


Naja, dann kommen die erstmal berghoch. Das Radfahren auf dem Skihang ist selten attraktiv.


----------



## JensDey (23. Mai 2022)

robzo schrieb:


> Nun ja, die Trail-Rules sind Vorgaben für Mountainbiker.


Empfehlungen. Auch wenn das Wort Rules nach mehr klingt


robzo schrieb:


> Nicht für alle Naturnutzer generell. Von daher dürfte das "gehen" in diesem Zusammenhang weniger bedeutend sein.


=> *1


pera schrieb:


> Und tatsächlich dürfen gehende Naturnutzer das ja auch abseits der Wege tun.


Es ist für mich als Moutainbiker nicht expliziter verboten.

Das Bild und der Text darunter weist auf ein Miteinander und impliziert gleiche Rechte und gleiche Pflichten. Somit wären Formulierungen die beide Seiten einbeziehen durchaus im Sinne.

*1 dass Plize suchen auf dem Weg nicht funktioniert, ist klar. Ansonsten haben Waldbesucher zu Fuß auch wenig bis nix abseits der Wege zu suchen, oder?


----------



## robzo (23. Mai 2022)

JensDey schrieb:


> Empfehlungen. Auch wenn das Wort Rules nach mehr klingt
> 
> => *1
> 
> ...


Warum sollte eine Interessenvertretung für Mountainbiker sich anmaßen, Regeln für andere Interessengruppen aufzustellen?
Dann hängt gleich das Schild des XY-Verbandes daneben, der auch alles für alle aus seiner Sicht regeln will.
Der DIMB kann/sollte daher nur für seine Mitglieder und im besten Fall für alle anderen Mountainbiker auch Verhaltensregeln formulieren. Und genau das tut dieses Schild.

Und wenn Du vom Rad absteigst bzw. selbiges über der Schulter o.ä. hängen hast, darfst Du tatsächlich den Weg verlassen und in den Wald reinlatschen, wenn Du das willst. So wie jeder Wanderer auch. Fahren sollst Du da halt nicht.

Eigentlich passt also auf dem Schild alles gut.
Zudem ja unter Punkt 4 klar wird, dass das Schild sich an eine bestimmte Gruppe richtet, die alle anderen Naturnutzer und deren Rechte respektieren soll. Und dies mit der Zielsetzung eines gleichberechtigten Miteinanders.


----------



## mw.dd (23. Mai 2022)

JensDey schrieb:


> Ansonsten haben Waldbesucher zu Fuß auch wenig bis nix abseits der Wege zu suchen, oder?


Ob die da was suchen ist für das Betretungsrecht unerheblich. Vielleicht wollen die auch ungestört zu zweit oder zu mehreren po... meditieren oder so.


----------



## Dahigez (23. Mai 2022)

JensDey schrieb:


> Ansonsten haben Waldbesucher zu Fuß auch wenig bis nix abseits der Wege zu suchen, oder?


In Bayern darfst du zu Fuß durch die Wälder gehen, wie es dir beliebt (Ausnahmen in Nationalparks und etwaigen anderen Schutz- oder Sperrgebieten). Auf dem Rad nur auf Wegen. Mit Rad auf dem Buckel dann wieder überall. Ob man das machen muss, weglos durch den Wald zu laufen, ist eine andere Frage, zumal mit Rad am Buckel (lässt sich aber manchmal nicht vermeiden). Ohne Weg durch den Wald (oder Wiesen oder sonstwo) mit dem Rad zu fahren, darf man nicht und soll man auch ganz klar nicht. Mag in BW anders sein. In Österreich ist es ganz sicher anders, da darfst eigentlich nur mit dem Gewehr in den Wald


----------



## Felger (23. Mai 2022)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Da müsste der DAV halt auch mal Kompromisse machen, z.B. neue Wege in einem sowieso umgegrabenen Gebiet wie Spitzing unterstützen. (Spitzing ist ein doofes Beispiel, weil dort doch noch sehr wichtige Rückzugsgebiete für Raufußhühner sind).


der 3m weiter in Österreich dann bejagt wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensDey (23. Mai 2022)

Dahigez schrieb:


> Mag in BW anders sein.


Wege breiter 2m oder halt, wo du willst ... ist tatsächlich deutlich anders. 😉


----------



## SSchreiter (24. Mai 2022)

homerjay schrieb:


> Immerhin scheint man verstanden zu haben, dass die noch vor eineinhalb Jahren so vehement geforderten "objektiven Kriterien" zu Definition der Wegeignung eigentlich tatsächlich auch wieder subjektiv sind. Nur dass es nach der neuen Verwaltungsvorschrift nunmehr nicht mehr auf die subjektive Einschätzungen des Wegnutzers selbst ankommt sondern auf die subjektive Einschätzungen der unteren Naturschutzbehörde bzw. der Grundstückseigentümer.


Das trifft es ziemlich genau - leider...
Wie man es auch dreht und wendet - das Wörtchen "geeignet" ist und bleibt ein unbestimmter Begriff und bringt in der Sache und in der Praxis letztendlich niemand weiter. Und was mit dem ursprünglichen Wort "geeignet" eigentlich einmal gemeint war, hat @Sun on Tour ja schon mehrfach ausführlich erläutert. Moment... eines bringt er doch... Arbeit ;-) Würde man diese Zeit bei den Behörden in sinnvolle und rechtskonforme Lösungsfindung in Zusammenarbeit mit den betroffenen Verbänden und den Aktiven vor Ort stecken, wäre schon viel gewonnen.


----------



## gabarinza (25. Mai 2022)

Was mir inzwischen in ein paar Gesprächen aufgefallen ist, ist dass Leute, die die Diskussionen, und Verlautbarungen u.a. des DAV nur am Rande mitbekommen, denken dass die Definition bzgl. geeigneter Wege aus dem Gesetz kommt.
Ich bin erst am Wochenende bei der Mittagspause auf der Hütte mit einem Biker ins Gespräch gekommen. Dabei ging es dann auch um das befahren des ein oder anderen Trails in der Gegend. Und da kam dann wieder die Aussage " _naja eigentlich dürfen wir da überall ja eh nicht fahren, das seien ja keine geeigneten Wege_". Auf meine Frage wie er da drauf kommt, kam dann die Antwort das stehe so im Gesetz.
Da kann man sehen, wie sich manches verselbstständigt.


----------



## bronks (25. Mai 2022)

gabarinza schrieb:


> Auf meine Frage wie er da drauf kommt, kam dann die Antwort das stehe so im Gesetz.


Es steht auch genauso genau im Gesetz, wie so vieles andere. 

Z.B.: ... muß zeitnah ..., wenn über einen längeren Zeitraum ...
Wieviele Stunden bzw. Tage ist zeitnah? Wie lang ist ein längerer Zeitraum?

Genau über solche Dinge entscheidet erstmal der Beamte, der mit genau dem Fall zu tun hat. Großzügigerweise darf man in einem Rechtsstaat klagen, wenn einem die Entscheidung nicht gefällt. Kostenpflichtig und auf eigenes Risiko selbstverständlich. Dann kommen die Richter dran ... ...


----------



## gabarinza (25. Mai 2022)

bronks schrieb:


> Es steht auch genauso genau im Gesetz, wie so vieles andere.


Stimmt, du hast Recht. Das hatte ich ganz anders in Erinnerung. 

Steht das da schon immer so, oder wurde das irgendwann geändert?


----------



## Dahigez (25. Mai 2022)

gabarinza schrieb:


> Ich bin erst am Wochenende bei der Mittagspause auf der Hütte mit einem Biker ins Gespräch gekommen. Dabei ging es dann auch um das befahren des ein oder anderen Trails in der Gegend. Und da kam dann wieder die Aussage " _naja eigentlich dürfen wir da überall ja eh nicht fahren, das seien ja keine geeigneten Wege_".


Wenn er meint, dass der Weg für ihn nicht geeignet ist, darf er da nicht fahren. Wenn du dagegen meinst, dass der Weg für dich geeignet ist, darfst du da fahren.

Wenn er meint, dass der Weg nicht geeignet sei, dann hat das für dich keinerlei Auswirkungen, es ist einfach seine Meinung. Auswirkungen für dich hat lediglich deine Meinung bzw. Einschätzung. Wenn du meinst, der Weg sei geeignet, dann kannst du auch gegenüber niemandem Ansprüche stellen, falls etwas schief geht, denn du kamst ja zu dem Schluss, der Weg sei geeignet. So einfach ist das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (25. Mai 2022)

Dahigez schrieb:


> Wenn er meint, dass der Weg für ihn nicht geeignet ist, darf kann er da nicht fahren. Wenn du dagegen meinst, dass der Weg für dich geeignet ist, darfst kannst du da fahren.
> ...
> 
> *So einfach ist das.*



Jetzt passt`s.  


Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Für das Können ja, aber nicht für das Dürfen.
> 
> Ich hatte das auch in einem anderen Beitrag im Sommer 2020 schon einmal klargestellt:





Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Es würde ja ein gesetzliches Verbot mit allen damit verbundenen privat- und öffentlich-rechtlichen Folgen bedeuten, Wege mit dem Fahrrad zu befahren, für die der Erholungsuchende möglicherweise nicht die Fähigkeiten besitzt. Schon ein Versuch könnte demnach verbotswidrig und damit unzulässig sein. Tatsächlich scheitert in einem solchen Fall die Ausübung des Betretungsrechts in der Form des Radfahrens schlicht an den persönlichen Möglichkeiten des Erholungsuchenden, ohne, dass dies irgendwelche weiteren Konsequenzen, außer für den Radfahrer selbst, hätte.


----------



## activist1000 (23. Juli 2022)

Die DAV MTB Gruppe Nürnberg setzt sich kaum für die rechtlichen Belange von Mountainbikern ein nimmt aber gerne Mitgliedsbeiträge. Der DAV Sektion Nürnberg Geschäftsführer Tobias Schone schreibt zur Problematik der Befahrung von Trails nur folgendes: „ Die von ihnen angesprochene Rechtsunsicherheit kann ich nicht teilen. Unsere Übungsleiter und Guides sind durch die entsprechenden Fachverbände geschult und treffen entsprechend ihrer Ausbildung eine adäquate Tourenwahl auf geeigneten Wegen.“ *Was auch immer der geeignete Weg ist 🤷🏻‍♂️ 

ICH BIN AUS DIESEM VEREIN AUSGETRETEN nach ca. 25 Jahren Zugehörigkeit.*


----------



## robzo (23. Juli 2022)

activist1000 schrieb:


> Die DAV MTB Gruppe Nürnberg setzt sich kaum für die rechtlichen Belange von Mountainbikern ein nimmt aber gerne Mitgliedsbeiträge. Der DAV Sektion Nürnberg Geschäftsführer Tobias Schone schreibt zur Problematik der Befahrung von Trails nur folgendes: „ Die von ihnen angesprochene Rechtsunsicherheit kann ich nicht teilen. Unsere Übungsleiter und Guides sind durch die entsprechenden Fachverbände geschult und treffen entsprechend ihrer Ausbildung eine adäquate Tourenwahl auf geeigneten Wegen.“ *Was auch immer der geeignete Weg ist 🤷🏻‍♂️
> 
> ICH BIN AUS DIESEM VEREIN AUSGETRETEN nach ca. 25 Jahren Zugehörigkeit.*


Aber sind die "geeigneten Wege" nicht genau die, die durch die bayr. Landesverfassung freigegeben sind? (Eignung gemäß Einschätzung des jeweiligen Bikers).
Da nimmt der DAV dann doch keine Einschränkung vor.


----------



## activist1000 (23. Juli 2022)

*Nein*, es ist nicht klar was der geeignete Weg ist!!  Es heisst einfach der geeignete Weg. Sonst nichts.

Wenn doch bitte ich um rechtlich verbindliche Definition durch dich. Gerne mit § .
Das würde mir und vielen anderen helfen.

Derzeit steht geeignete Wege zu nutzen z. Teil unter Strafen bis zu €1.000,-. 
Zudem sind die Übergänge im Wald oft als MTB nicht immer zu erkennen. 
Betretungsverbot, BNatSchG Schutzkategorien, Forst, Privat, usw.


----------



## robzo (23. Juli 2022)

activist1000 schrieb:


> *Nein*, es ist nicht klar was der geeignete Weg ist!!  Es heisst einfach der geeignete Weg. Sonst nichts.
> 
> Wenn doch bitte ich um rechtlich verbindliche Definition durch dich. Gerne mit § .
> Das würde mir und vielen anderen helfen.
> ...


Von Strafen in Bayern ist mir nichts bekannt.

Wenn Du Dich hier durchgearbeitet hast, sollte die Rechtslage klar sein






						Rechtslage in Bayern
					

Getreu dem Motto "Zwei Juristen, drei Meinungen" finden sich zum Grundrecht auf Erholung in der freien Natur zahlreiche unterschiedliche Darstellungen. Entsprechend widersprechen sich Autoren oftmals auch noch selbst. Da wird es schwierig, bisweilen unmöglich, sich über die geltende Rechtslage...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Zu den geeigneten Wegen gibt es viele Posts, z.B. diesen hier


Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Als am 2. August 1972 der Entwurf eines Gesetzes über den Schutz der Natur, die Pflege der Landschaft und die Erholung in der freien Natur (Bayerisches Naturschutzgesetz - BayNatSchG) dem Landtag vorgelegt wurde (Drucksache 7/3007), galt auf dem Gebiet des Naturschutzes noch das ehemalige Reichsnaturschutzgesetz von 1935 (mit einigen zwischenzeitlichen Modifikationen). Aufgrund der bereits angesprochenen Problematik und Ungewissheit im Hinblick auf die Entwicklungen bei der Gesetzgebungskompetenz im Bund erschien es Bayern angesichts der ständig wachsenden Belastungen für Natur und Landschaft nicht vertretbar, die Entwicklung auf Bundesebene länger abzuwarten.
> 
> Neben Themen des Natur- und Landschaftsschutzes sollte bei der Gesetzgebung schließlich auch _die Tatsache berücksichtigt werden, dass die Allgemeinheit in verstärktem Maße Natur und Landschaft erleben will. Gerade die Funktion der Landschaft als Erholungsraum würde in Zukunft immer größere Bedeutung erlangen. Das durch Art. 141 Abs. 3 der Bayerischen Verfassung verbürgte Grundrecht auf Genuss der Naturschönheiten und Erholung in der freien Natur sollte praktikabler gemacht und daher durchsetzbar gestaltet werden._
> 
> ...


Darüber hinaus kann Dir @Sun on Tour  sicher weiterhelfen.


----------



## ExcelBiker (23. Juli 2022)

robzo schrieb:


> Aber sind die "geeigneten Wege" nicht genau die, die durch die bayr. Landesverfassung freigegeben sind? (Eignung gemäß Einschätzung des jeweiligen Bikers).
> Da nimmt der DAV dann doch keine Einschränkung vor.


Die Regelung in Bayern ist laut Gesetz eigentlich klar. Dazu gibt es das sehr ausführliche Urteil aus Ansbach.
Nur hat der DAV eine eigen Interpretation dazu (ab PDF Seite 18 bzw. Präsentation Seite 7). Diese schräge Rechtsauffassung ist übrigens inhaltlich identisch mit der Verwaltungsverordnung, wobei der Text vom DAV der ältere ist.



activist1000 schrieb:


> *Nein*, es ist nicht klar was der geeignete Weg ist!! Es heisst einfach der geeignete Weg. Sonst nichts.


Die Eignung wird im Gerichtsurteil sehr ausführlich erklärt, insbesondere die Herleitung. Sie ist also eindeutig, vor allem die Intention ist eindeutig. Da sind auch Paragraphen und die Begleitliteratur genannt.

Der DAV hat auch seine Meinung über die Eignung um 180° geändert, vorher war das Fahrkönnen entscheidend, plötzlich auf keinen Fall das Fahrkönnen. Wer die gesamte Entwicklung, wann der DAV umgeschwenkt ist, mit welchen Argumenten und Formulierungen, das DAV-Pilotprojekt, die neue Verwaltungsverordnung, die Verbindungen zum Verein zum Schutz der Bergwelt usw., kann da sehr gut das Muster bzw. die Intention des DAV erkennen. Die Antwort, die @activist1000 bekommen hat, ist symptomatisch für den DAV. Ich kann seine Entscheidung sehr gut empfehlen. (Habe ich übrigens ganz ähnlich auch so gemacht.)

Das Ganze ist hier im Forum schon sehr ausführlich drin, aber halt verteilt über viele Seiten.


----------



## Black-Under (23. Juli 2022)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Die Regelung in Bayern ist laut Gesetz eigentlich klar. Dazu gibt es das sehr ausführliche Urteil aus Ansbach.
> Nur hat der DAV eine eigen Interpretation dazu (ab PDF Seite 18 bzw. Präsentation Seite 7). Diese schräge Rechtsauffassung ist übrigens inhaltlich identisch mit der Verwaltungsverordnung, wobei der Text vom DAV der ältere ist.
> 
> 
> ...


"Sonstige Beschaffenheit: ungeeignet ist ein treppenartig gestufter Weg von 80cm Breite (BayVGH U 
v 03.07.2015)"
Das steht dort so überhaupt nicht im Urteil. Es wird dort auf einen gezielt benannten Weg hingewiesen. Nicht das ein treppenartigiger Weg grundsätzlich ungeeignet ist.

Da kann man schon die Intention des DAV erkennen.....


----------



## robzo (24. Juli 2022)

activist1000 schrieb:


> Derzeit steht geeignete Wege zu nutzen z. Teil unter Strafen bis zu €1.000,-.


Kannst Du zu diesen Strafen etwas konkretes sagen, oder sind das nur Gerüchte?
Musste das schon jemand bezahlen? Warum?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (12. August 2022)

Da war der @GlobeT mal wieder im Interview:

https://open.spotify.com/episode/0oiPsxksOCXs1Tw2kei3Xm?si=Q7Mx39OSQFKz-Gdrb6i8vQ 



			
				Bergzeit schrieb:
			
		

> Wanderer vs. Mountainbiker: Wem gehört der Trail?
> Mountainbiken ist längst ein Breitensport geworden. Das Angebot legaler Trails wird jedoch immer kleiner. Wer ist Schuld daran und wie können sich Wanderer und Mountainbiker die vorhandenen Wege friedlich teilen? Darüber spricht Martin Stolzenberger mit Benjamin Trotter, Projektleiter "Bergsport Mountainbike: Nachhaltig in die Zukunft" vom Deutschen Alpenverein.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mw.dd (12. August 2022)

@GlobeT 


> "Sozial- und naturverträglich mountainbiken? Dazu braucht es keine neuen Trails oder Gesetze, sondern Aufklärung!" (Benjamin Trotter, DAV)


Sind die "Pilotprojekte" des DAV in Bayern damit gestorben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swindle (12. August 2022)

Soweit ich weiß ist Benjamin nicht mehr beim DAV... also ich korrigier mich im Bezug auf den Threadtitel: Sowei ich weiß *arbeitet *er nicht mehr beim DAV


----------



## homerjay (12. August 2022)

mw.dd schrieb:


> @GlobeT
> 
> Sind die "Pilotprojekte" des DAV in Bayern damit gestorben?


Bestand jemals eine realistische Chance, dass die umgesetzt werden?


----------



## Schnitzelzauber (13. August 2022)

für Wanderer gibt es in den Wanderkarten tausende Wege, die in den Karten einheitlich markiert sind: 
rot durchgezogen = Badelatschenweg
rot gestrichelt = Wanderweg / Steig, kann steil sein, gutes Schuhwerk empfohlen
rot gepunktet = Klettersteig, Schwindelfreiheit, Trittsicherheit und gutes Schuhwerk erforderlich, tw. gefährlich

Ich würde mir das eigentlich so ähnlich für Mountainbiking wünschen: 
grün durchgezogen = Radroute ohen Anforderungen an das Rad (S0)
grün gestrichelt = S1
grün gestrichpunktet = S2
grün gepunktet = S3

Dazu noch Symbole für Absturzgefahr. Kennt jemand den Lakaiensteig zum Soiernhaus? Der ist ja theoretisch fahrbar, aber so schmal und gleich daneben gehts senkrecht runter, daß ich da niemandem einen Versuch empfehlen würde (also da nur Absturzmarkierung und keine grüne Markierung drauf)

Damit könnte jeder entscheiden, ob er sich das zutraut, da zu fahren (würde vielleicht von vornherein ne Menge Leute abhalten), ohne Leuten mit besserer Fahrtechnik die interessanten Wege wegzunehmen. Genauso ist es doch bei den Wanderwegen heute auch: Jeder kann aufgrund der Karte SELBER entscheiden, ob er/sie sich den Weg zutraut. Und man sieht ja auch teilweise Wanderer mit sehr unangepasster Ausrüstung / Fähigkeiten da rumstolpern. Trotzdem kommt ja niemand auf die Idee, sämtliche Klettersteige zu sperren, nur weil da ein Verwaltungsfachbeamter, der noch nie wandern war, sich nicht vorstellen kann, daß man da laufen kann. Nein, da wird eine Einstufung gemacht, und dann kann sich jeder selber einschätzen. 

Was spricht eigentlich dagegen, das so zu veröffentlichen? 

Ich mag die sich ausweitende Diskussion nicht, wo Gemeinden 2 spezielle Mountainbikewege ausplanieren, und dann denken, da müssen jetz alle langfahren und sonst nirgends. Das wird doch der riesigen Vielfalt an Bedürfnissen, die Mountainbiker an Wege gerade in den Bergen haben, überhaupt nicht gerecht! Aber: Durch eine solche Markierung könnte man natürlich SPEZIELLE MTB-Wege ausweisen, wenn man die (roten) Wanderwege woanders markiert. Dann könnten sich auf extra angelegten Wegen MTB und Wanderverkehr aus dem Weg gehen. Woanders geht das dann eben nicht, aber da sehen dann wenigstens beide Parteien, daß da auch mit der jeweils anderen Partei zu rechen ist. 

Mein Grundsatz kurz zusammengefasst: Wenn man viele der existierenden Wege klassifiziert und in den Karten ausweist, dann kann sich auch der Verkehr viel besser verteilen, weil dann nicht alles auf denselben drei Routen rumballert...


----------



## JensDey (13. August 2022)

Schnitzelzauber schrieb:


> ! Aber: Durch eine solche Markierung könnte man natürlich SPEZIELLE MTB-Wege ausweisen, wenn man die (roten) Wanderwege woanders markiert. Dann könnten sich auf extra angelegten Wegen MTB und Wanderverkehr aus dem Weg gehen. Woanders geht das dann eben nicht, aber da sehen dann wenigstens beide Parteien, daß da auch mit der jeweils anderen Partei zu rechen ist.


Dieser Regelungsvorschlag ist mir hier schon mehrfach um die Ohren geflogen.
Die Lösung ist gut, aber wie bewegt man jetzt wen dazu, Wege fair auszuweisen.

Ein roter Weg ohne grüne Markierung ist?

noch nicht kartiert
vergessen worden
mutwillig einseitig betrachtet
gefährlich

Schwierig. Aber ein Plan.


----------



## Tabletop84 (13. August 2022)

Ich mein die Bewertung der Schwierigkeit ist halt auch komplexer als beim Wandern. Da brauchts dann am besten schon eine Website oder App wie Trailforks. Wenn ein Weg nass, oder verschneit oder vereist ist macht mir das zu Fuß kaum was aus, aber mit dem Rad kann das dann sehr schnell gefährlich werden. Auch erodiert ein gut erreichbarer und steiler Weg extrem schnell, wenn da alle mit blockierten Rädern runterbremsen...

Das Konzept sollte irgendwie so sein dass man die Masse in den Bikeparks und auf Flowtrials konzentriert, die leicht erreichbar sind und damit auch einfacher gepflegt werden können. Aber halt zusätzlich die Wanderwege freigeben und sinnvoll ergänzen, wo Bedarf ist bzw. es zu Konflikten kommen könnte. So ein Konzept wie in Davos ca. aber halt angepasst auf die jeweilige Region (muss nicht immer alles per Bergbahn erreichbar sein):









						Davos baut den ersten doppelspurigen Singletrail
					






					www.ride.ch


----------



## Hauteroute (13. August 2022)

swindle schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß ist Benjamin nicht mehr beim DAV... also ich korrigier mich im Bezug auf den Threadtitel: Sowei ich weiß *arbeitet *er nicht mehr beim DAV


Mittlerweile bei Allegra als Projektleiter Tourismus.


----------



## Schnitzelzauber (13. August 2022)

JensDey schrieb:


> Dieser Regelungsvorschlag ist mir hier schon mehrfach um die Ohren geflogen.
> Die Lösung ist gut, aber wie bewegt man jetzt wen dazu, Wege fair auszuweisen.
> 
> Ein roter Weg ohne grüne Markierung ist?
> ...


Es gibt ja durchaus auch Wege, die kartiert, aber nicht als Wanderweg in der Karte markiert sind. Niemand käme auf die Idee, dass man da nicht wandern dürfe. Mir ging es ja erst einmal um die Ausweisung einer gewissen „Fahrbarkeit“, gleichzeitig hätte das bereits eine Lenkungswirkung, wenn man beispielsweise bei parallelen Wegen grün und rot trennte.


----------



## Dahigez (13. August 2022)

Schnitzelzauber schrieb:


> für Wanderer gibt es in den Wanderkarten tausende Wege, die in den Karten einheitlich markiert sind:
> rot durchgezogen = Badelatschenweg
> rot gestrichelt = Wanderweg / Steig, kann steil sein, gutes Schuhwerk empfohlen
> rot gepunktet = Klettersteig, Schwindelfreiheit, Trittsicherheit und gutes Schuhwerk erforderlich, tw. gefährlich
> ...


Also ich versteh dich da voll und im Grundsatz bin ich ja auch bei dir.

ABER:

Alleine dass über so was wie Auszeichnung als Wanderweg und Auszeichnung als MTB-Weg diskutiert wird, ist schon ein Erfolg für diejenigen, die MTB eher raushaben wollen aus den Bergen. Das ist nämlich Teil deren Strategie.

Ein Weg ist erst einmal einfach ein Weg. Punkt. Einen Weg sollte nutzen können, wer das kann – soviel zu geeignet. Und natürlich gibt es dann bei der Nutzung Regeln zu beachten. Die gibt es auch bereits, und zwar für alle potentiellen Wegnutzer.

Eine kleine Anekdote dazu. Ich war dieses Jahr im Wallis und hab dort eine Einheimische irgendwo bei Gelegenheit darauf angesprochen, dass sie so tolle Wege fürs Biken hätten und dass ich es gut fände, dass man in der Schweiz auf Wanderwegen Biken dürfe und das fast alle akzeptierten. Da meinte sie lapidar zu mir: „Wieso Wanderweg? Das sind halt Wege. Die sind meistens nicht zum Wandern gemacht worden.“ Und recht hat sie, weil im Wallis unterhalb des Hochgebirges sehr viele Wege, die heute zum Wandern bzw. auch zum Biken ausgewiesen sind, auf Wege zurückgehen, die irgendwann Bauern zum Wirtschaften angelegt hatten.

Bei uns gibt es zwar vielleicht mehr reine „Wanderwege“, aber viele gehen halt auch auf Jagdsteige oder Wirtschaftswege zurück. Wieso das dann exklusiv Wanderwege sein sollen, erschließt sich mir nicht. Natürlich kann es in bestimmten Fällen Ausnahmen geben, wenn etwa bei absoluten Hotspots z.B. bei einer Bergbahn dann während des Seilbahnbetriebs mal ein Hauptweg für Fußgänger reserviert wird, macht das ja eigentlich auch für Biker Sinn, denn wer will da schon fahren, wenn es zugeht wie am Stachus. Genauso natürlich andersherum bei explizit fürs Abfahren angelegten Biketrails, die sollten dann auch fürs Abfahren auf Bikes reserviert sein. Aber das sind halt echt Ausnahmen in absoluten Touristen-Hotspots.

Und zum Thema Auszeichnung von Wegen: Das gibt es doch. Bei Komoot sind viele Wege mit Singletrail-Einstufungen hinterlegt, Trailforks setzt sich bei uns immer mehr durch (ob man das jetzt gut finden will oder schlecht). Ich würde mir wünschen, bei uns gäbe es sowas wie vttrack.fr in Frankreich. Ob es da eine „offizielle“ Einschätzung braucht? Viele Wanderwege-Einschätzungen gehen ja auch auf Kartenhersteller wie Kompass zurück und sind nicht offiziell (zB gibt es im Bayern Atlas im Overlay auch einfach nur Wanderwege ohne weitere Einschätzung). Und die Einschätzung hinsichtlich MTB ist da sicherlich nochmal deutlich kontroverser. Da bin ich der Meinung, solche Tools wie dieses Trailviews, was es jetzt auf Komoot gibt, sind deutlich hilfreicher, wenn mal ausgereift, weil da kann sich dann jeder selbst ein Bild vom Weg und der Eignung machen.

Aber wie gesagt, soll keine Fundamentalkritik an deinem Standpunkt sein. Deine Intention verstehe ich und teile ich vollkommen.Nur glaube ich, dass ein Übertragen des bisherigen „Wander-Status-quo“ aufs Mountainbiken allein schon deshalb scheitern wird, weil die Zukunft sicher anders sein wird, auch für Wanderer. Von der Agenda irgendwelcher DAV Oberen und dann von Jägern etc. ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## JensDey (13. August 2022)

@Schnitzelfreund 
Das einzige, was eine Kennzeichnung (vor Ort) bringen würde, wäre die Transparenz, dass es sich nicht um einen reinen Wanderweg handelt.

Das wäre eben mehr ein Thema für Hotspots. Und da habe ich ja schon ähnliche Gedanken gehabt.

Erosion verändert die Schwierigkeit für S0 ganz schnell.
Ab S2 ist es vermutlich nicht so relevant. Hier ist es dann eher der Unterschied nass/ trocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ExcelBiker (13. August 2022)

@Schnitzelzauber , deine Ideen in Ehren, aber sooo einfach ist das nicht.



Schnitzelzauber schrieb:


> für Wanderer gibt es in den Wanderkarten tausende Wege, die in den Karten einheitlich markiert sind:


Wer bestimmt, was wie kategorisiert ist? Das ist ja wieder subjektiv. (Nebenbei, deine Einteilung ist mir nicht so geläufig. Vielleicht verwende ich die falschen Karten).



Schnitzelzauber schrieb:


> Ich würde mir das eigentlich so ähnlich für Mountainbiking wünschen:


Du hast ja ganz richtig erkannt, dass es die Singletrail-Skala gibt. Nur ist die nur ein Teil der Einteilungen. Erst mal, es ist eine rein fahrtechnische Einteilung. Die Möglichkeit, z.B. eine Stelle einfach zu überspringen, existiert dort nicht. Deswegen haben auch die anderen Klassifizierungen sehr wohl ihre Berechtigung, weil sich sich ergänzen. Mir sind noch bekannt das Trail Grading System, das von der IMBA (mit das Bekannteste), und das vom CAI (wird in Italien häufiger verwendet).

Was keiner dieser Kategorien abdeckt, ist die Ausgesetztheit bzw. die Absturzgefahr. Dazu bräuchte man eine weitere, parallel dazu klassifizierte Skala. Im Lehrbuch "Mountainbiken" vom DAV (ich habe eine Ausgabe von 2006) wird das sogar noch weiter ergänzt, so dass drei Einteilungen aufgeführt werden: fahrtechnische Schwierigkeit, konditioneller Anspruch, Gefährlichkeit einzelner Stellen bzw. Streckenabschnitte (im Buch Seite 54 bis 56). Spätestens jetzt wird es unübersichtlich, alle Informationen in einer (1) Karte darstellen zu wollen.

Immerhin gibt es in Europa viele freiwillige engagierte Biker, die diese Informationen zusammentragen: Auf OpenStreetMap für die Singletrail-Skala (zu sehen z.B. auf CyclOSM), und auf Trailforks für die IMBA-Einteilung. Aber auch da ist häufig eine subjektive Ansicht problematisch und nicht immer 100% verlässlich. Es gibt auch die SuperTrailMaps, aber obwohl die redaktionell bearbeitet waren und die Aufnehmenden geschult wurden, sind da ziemlich große Unterschiede raus gekommen (wenigstens meine Erfahrungen damit).



Schnitzelzauber schrieb:


> Kennt jemand den Lakaiensteig zum Soiernhaus? Der ist ja theoretisch fahrbar, aber so schmal und gleich daneben gehts senkrecht runter, daß ich da niemandem einen Versuch empfehlen würde (also da nur Absturzmarkierung und keine grüne Markierung drauf)


Und dann bist du wieder im subjektiven Bereich. Ich fahre öfters auch Stellen, die absturzgefährdet sind, weil ich weiß, dass ich sie drauf habe. Also nach deiner Einteilung doch bitte die grüne Markierung drauf. Nebenbei, den Lakaiensteig kenne ich nicht, bin aber früher öfters den Weg von der Schöttelkarspitze runter gefahren. Für manche völlig unfahrbar ... .



Schnitzelzauber schrieb:


> Ich mag die sich ausweitende Diskussion nicht, wo Gemeinden 2 spezielle Mountainbikewege ausplanieren, und dann denken, da müssen jetz alle langfahren und sonst nirgends.


Das ist ja einer der Punkte, die mit dem DAV-Projekt befürchtet wurden (wurde nie so kommuniziert, aber eben auch nicht dementiert, siehe die vielen Seiten in diesem Thread). Deshalb ist ja auch der Threadtitel
"_Als Mountainbiker im Deutschen Alpenverein (DAV) - austreten oder drinbleiben?_"



Schnitzelzauber schrieb:


> Dann könnten sich auf extra angelegten Wegen MTB und Wanderverkehr aus dem Weg gehen. Woanders geht das dann eben nicht, aber da sehen dann wenigstens beide Parteien, daß da auch mit der jeweils anderen Partei zu rechen ist.
> 
> Mein Grundsatz kurz zusammengefasst: Wenn man viele der existierenden Wege klassifiziert und in den Karten ausweist, dann kann sich auch der Verkehr viel besser verteilen, weil dann nicht alles auf denselben drei Routen rumballert...


... und dann bist du ansatzweise am ATS-Projekt vom Landkreis Miesbach. Dort ist das Ziel, einige Wege für MTB auszuweisen, zu pflegen und zu beschildern. Es wird dafür die bestehende Infrastruktur verwendet, das Ziel ist, die Massen der Biker auf einige gut geeignete (und eben auch gepflegte) Wege zu schicken und damit eine gewisse Lenkungsfunktion zu erzielen. Wichtig bei dem Projekt ist, dass alle anderen Wege selbstverständlich weiterhin befahren werden können.

Ich hoffe, du siehst, dass es nicht so einfach ist, und dass ein Teil bereits umgesetzt ist/wird (STS in OSM, Trailforks). Was sicher nicht geht (wenigstens bei mir (Landkreis Miebach und Umgebung), ist eine weitgehende parallele Streckenführung. Es gibt sehr viele Wege, noch mehr Wegenutzer, und viele zusätzliche Strecken wäre eine weitere Belastung für die Natur und die Landschaft (was aber möglich sein muss, sind kurze, wichtige neue Wegstrecken, z.B. um Lücken zu schließen (und das kollidiert wiederum mit den Vorgaben vom DAV, auf keinen Fall neue Wege anzulegen)). Vieles von deinen Gedanken kommt mir auch sehr Deutschland-zentriert vor. Ich war ziemlich überrascht, wie viele MTB-Webseiten es in Italien gibt, mit Streckenbeschreibungen, Klassifizierungen, Tracks und alles, was man sich wünschen kann. So etwas kenne ich von D nicht. Ich meine, dass mit den jetzigen Voraussetzungen schon viel erreicht ist, und würde es bevorzugen, diese weiter auszubauen (siehe Freiwillige, die OSM und Trailforks befüllen). Was aber nirgends sauber gelöst ist, ist die rechtliche Seite. Gerade im Landkreis MB gibt es Verordnungen, die MTB verbieten, und das ist in keiner großen Seite so zu sehen. Da gibt es auch immer wieder Probleme damit.


----------



## ciao heiko (13. August 2022)

Kurz als Info. Die IMBA EU hat kürzlich ein Trail Grading System als europäischen Vorschlag vorgestellt.





						ITRS – International Trail Rating System
					






					itrs.bike
				



In der Anleitung werden die Kriterien genauer ausgeführt.





						Downloads – ITRS
					






					itrs.bike
				




Es bleibt aber abzuwarten in wie weit sich das durchsetzt. Für touristisch ausgewiesene Strecken, oder für eigens gebaute Strecken, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass zukünftig danach bewertet wird.


----------



## mw.dd (13. August 2022)

Schnitzelzauber schrieb:


> Es gibt ja durchaus auch Wege, die kartiert, aber nicht als Wanderweg in der Karte markiert sind. Niemand käme auf die Idee, dass man da nicht wandern dürfe. Mir ging es ja erst einmal um die Ausweisung einer gewissen „Fahrbarkeit“, gleichzeitig hätte das bereits eine Lenkungswirkung, wenn man beispielsweise bei parallelen Wegen grün und rot trennte.


Vor allem hätte es Konflikte zur Folge: "Hier ist mein Weg, hier darfst Du nicht sein".
Egal ob das tatsächlich so gemeint ist...


ciao heiko schrieb:


> Kurz als Info. Die IMBA EU hat kürzlich ein Trail Grading System als europäischen Vorschlag vorgestellt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist das mit der OSM-Communitiy abgestimmt? Wie soll das dort dargestellt/gemappt werden?
Falls man sich darum noch keine Gedanken gemacht hat, wird es aßer direkt vor Ort an speziellen Anlagen nicht genutzt werden.
Die Schwierigkeit, "normale" Wege und spezielle gebaute Strecken zu unterscheiden löst es auch nicht.


----------



## ciao heiko (13. August 2022)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ist das mit der OSM-Communitiy abgestimmt? Wie soll das dort dargestellt/gemappt werden?
> Falls man sich darum noch keine Gedanken gemacht hat, wird es aßer direkt vor Ort an speziellen Anlagen nicht genutzt werden.
> Die Schwierigkeit, "normale" Wege und spezielle gebaute Strecken zu unterscheiden löst es auch nicht.


Es gibt ja 4 Faktoren in dem System
Wegschwierigkeit
Ausdauer
Ausgesetztheit
Abgelegenheit

Relevant für OSM ist vor allem die Wegschwierigkeit. Da orientiert sich die IMBA ziemlich genau an der bisherigen Singeltrail Skala, wie man den Downloads entnehmen kann. Das war durchaus beabsichtigt hier keine neue Standarts zu schaffen.

Von daher sehr ich persönlich kein Problem, wenn im OSM Bereich weiterhin mit der Singletrailskala gearbeitet wird. Ich denke das IMBA Modell wird nicht auf alle Wege übertragen werden, sondern soll eine Hilfestellung sein touristische Angebote zu klassifizieren.


----------



## ExcelBiker (13. August 2022)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Da orientiert sich die IMBA ziemlich genau an der bisherigen Singeltrail Skala, wie man den Downloads entnehmen kann.


Es ist immer wieder interessant, wie unterschiedlich das gleiche Dokument interpretiert werden kann. Ich lese daraus, dass es sich eben nicht an der STS orientiert. Es kommen zwar einige Kriterien darin vor (z.B. saubere Linienwahl, Hinterrad versetzen, Trial Fähigkeiten), aber genauso kommen andere Kriterien vor, die in der STS nichts verloren haben (Bunny Hop, Sprünge und Drops, Downhill, Freeride, Slope Style).

Ich sehe in diesem Entwurf deshalb die Schwierigkeit, was für eine Art von Trail überhaupt klassifiziert wurde. Nehmen wir "Expert": Habe ich eine Enduro- bzw. Downhill-mäßige Strecke, die Sprünge und Drops enthält, oder habe ich einen technischen "Basteltrail", der enge Kurven incl. Hinterrad versetzen erfordert? Beides wäre möglich, aber je nach Präferenz des Lesers könnte der Trail ein Volltreffer oder ein Fiasko sein. Ich wäre dafür ein Kandidat: S3 (also technisch) wäre für mich ein Volltreffer, eine Strecke mit wiederholten größeren Sprüngen und Drops ein Fiasko.

Ich sehe die Klassifizierung eher als Versuch, die sich ergänzenden Systeme IMBA und STS zu fusionieren unter Verlust der Wegecharakteristik. Das kommt auch in dem "Vergleich" der Systeme heraus: Ob jemand einen S4 fahren kann oder im Bikepark alles fahren kann (beides unter "Extreme"), da sind solche Welten dazwischen, das ist einfach nicht zu vergleichen.


----------



## ExcelBiker (13. August 2022)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Die Schwierigkeit, "normale" Wege und spezielle gebaute Strecken zu unterscheiden löst es auch nicht.


Doch, mit der gelben Hinterlegung vom Symbol, ab Seite 11 im Dokument.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (13. August 2022)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Ich sehe die Klassifizierung eher als Versuch, die sich ergänzenden Systeme IMBA und STS zu fusionieren unter Verlust der Wegecharakteristik. Das kommt auch in dem "Vergleich" der Systeme heraus: Ob jemand einen S4 fahren kann oder im Bikepark alles fahren kann (beides unter "Extreme"), da sind solche Welten dazwischen, das ist einfach nicht zu vergleichen.


Ich muss über den Ansatz des ITRS nochmal gründlich drüber nachdenken; das scheint mir für die Interessen der Radfahrenden, die sich nicht auf speziell für das Radfahren angelegten Wegen bewegen eher wenig hilfreich.
Mir schwebt ja immer noch eine Berücksichtigung der Interessen der Radfahrer (ich habe das mal in ein Dreieck mit den Ecken "Genuss", "Sport" und "Action" verortet) vor.


----------



## ExcelBiker (14. August 2022)

mw.dd schrieb:


> ich habe das mal in ein Dreieck mit den Ecken "Genuss", "Sport" und "Action" verortet


Auch ein interessanter Ansatz.

Was für mich aus der Diskussion über Klassifizierungen wieder klar wird, es gibt nicht "den" Mountainbiker, mit "diesen" Erwartungen bzw. Wünschen. Entsprechend muss jeder Versuch, ein beschränktes Angebot als Alleiniges zu erstellen, scheitern. Es war aber Ziel vom DAV-Projekt, nur eine sehr reduzierte Auswahl an Strecken zu ermöglichen.


----------



## Janosch23 (14. August 2022)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Ich wäre dafür ein Kandidat: S3 (also technisch) wäre für mich ein Volltreffer, eine Strecke mit wiederholten größeren Sprüngen und Drops ein Fiasko.


Ihr gleitet ja fast schon in technisch-philosophische Trail Betrachtungen ab. Weiter ins Extrem gesponnen, bräuchte jeder seine eigene Skala, weil ja jeder ein wenig andere Fähigkeiten und Erwartungen hat. Für mich tuns die vorhandenen, zumindest in der Hinsicht, dass ich eine Idee zur Schwierigkeit und Fahrbarkeit der Strecke bekomme. Der Rest ist Erfahrung aber auch eine gewisse Unsicherheit, die es ja gerade spannend macht. Btw. jeder der sich ohne eine gewisse vorhandene Fahrtechnik auf einen S2 und höher begibt, hat eh nix verstanden ...


----------



## ExcelBiker (14. August 2022)

Janosch23 schrieb:


> Für mich tuns die vorhandenen


.. mit Betonung auf "die vorhandenen", also dass es mehrere, sich ergänzende Klassifikationen gibt. Ich sehe das genauso. Es gibt inzwischen viele taugliche Einstufungen, warum dann noch eine weitere erfinden? Gut, der Ansatz mit Ausgesetztheit, Wildheit und Kondition hat so wohl noch niemand versucht zu integrieren. Und dass Mitdenken immer nötig ist, sollte jedem klar sein: Ein Weg kann trocken einfach sein, nass extrem schwer bis unfahrbar.


----------



## franzam (14. August 2022)

Muss eigentlich heutzutage alles klassifiziert und eingeteilt sein? Wir wir die ersten Touren in den Bergen gefahren sind, haben wir die nur die Topokarten gehabt. Gefahren wurde nach dem Motto "Versuch macht kluch"
Jetzt braucht jeder alles perfekt erläutert, beschildert und mit möglichst wenig Aufwand für Planung und Selbstdenken


----------



## Ji-won (14. August 2022)

franzam schrieb:


> Jetzt braucht jeder alles perfekt erläutert, beschildert und mit möglichst wenig Aufwand für Planung und Selbstdenken


Ist doch schön, dass man nicht Fehler anderer wiederholen oder viel Zeit aufbringen muss, um aus Versuch klug zu werden. Nennt sich Entwicklung


----------



## Dahigez (14. August 2022)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> .. mit Betonung auf "die vorhandenen", also dass es mehrere, sich ergänzende Klassifikationen gibt. Ich sehe das genauso. Es gibt inzwischen viele taugliche Einstufungen, warum dann noch eine weitere erfinden? Gut, der Ansatz mit Ausgesetztheit, Wildheit und Kondition hat so wohl noch niemand versucht zu integrieren. Und dass Mitdenken immer nötig ist, sollte jedem klar sein: Ein Weg kann trocken einfach sein, nass extrem schwer bis unfahrbar.


Ich sehe das ähnlich, dass es nicht zwingend Bedarf und eigentlich auch keinen Sinn gibt, die Bewertung von natürlichen und speziell angelegten Wegen zu vereinheitlichen. Bei Wegen, wo relevante Sprünge für höhere Einschätzungen enthalten sind, muss ja auch irgendwie sicher gestellt sein, dass nicht Wanderer auf dem Weg mit ernst zu nehmender Wahrscheinlichkeit entgegenkommen (jedenfalls darf der Weg nicht als Wanderweg ausgezeichnet sein und im besten Falle gibt es bergauf genügend Warnschilder und eventuell auch Absperrungen etc). Von dem her sind die beiden Anwendungsfälle auch ganz klar unterschieden.

Ob es jetzt eine Skalierung braucht, die Abgeschiedenheit und konditionelle Ansprüche inkludiert, ist für mich auch fraglich. Da reicht ja ein Blick in die Karte. Das spricht schon sehr dafür, dass die Skalierung vor allem für stark touristische Angebote gedacht ist, wo dem Kunden alles möglichst einfach auf dem Tablett serviert werden soll. Wer auch nur ein wenig selbst plant, schaut ja eh in die Karte. Die Exponiertheit macht dagegen sehr viel Sinn, weil die mit einem Blick in die Karte oft nicht genau abgeschätzt werden kann. Da finde ich das System, das in Frankreich weit verbreitet ist mit einer S(chwierigkeit) Stufe und einer E(xposition) Stufe sehr gut. Gibt es ja sehr ähnlich auch beim Klettern (woher das Biker wohl auch übernommen haben).

Davon ab, ist der DAV in diesem System mit involviert oder warum wird das hier diskutiert? Eventuell sollte man für diese Diskussion einen eigenen Thread starten, könnte es wert sein.


----------



## Dahigez (14. August 2022)

Jiwon schrieb:


> Ist doch schön, dass man nicht Fehler anderer wiederholen oder viel Zeit aufbringen muss, um aus Versuch klug zu werden. Nennt sich Entwicklung


Zumal das ja auch Konfliktpotential herausnimmt. Wenn viele erst durch Versuch kluch werden müssen und deshalb dann ihr Bike über unfahrbare, enge Wege zerren, die von vielen Wanderern, frequentiert werden, dann ist da Ärger irgendwo auch verständlich. Von dem her wäre es ja auch für Wanderer, die partout keine Biker sehen wollen, hilfreich eine entsprechende Klassifizierung zu sehen. Gibt genug Wege, wo man vor Mountainbikern relativ sicher sein kann.


----------



## JensDey (14. August 2022)

franzam schrieb:


> Muss eigentlich heutzutage alles klassifiziert und eingeteilt sein?


Darum ging es @Schnitzelfreund aber nicht, sondern darum mtb-Wege äquivalent Wanderwege zu kartografieren und damit legal und öffentlich zu machen.
Schwierigsskalen wären ein Orientierungs-Goodie.
Machen Bikeparks ja auch. Dient dem einen zur Sicherheit und dem anderen fürs Ego.
Bin schon den Sentiero de la Pace gefahren. Den Schiebeanteil verschweigen wir lieber.


----------



## Das-Licht (14. August 2022)

Schnitzelzauber schrieb:


> Ich würde mir das eigentlich so ähnlich für Mountainbiking wünschen:
> grün durchgezogen = Radroute ohen Anforderungen an das Rad (S0)
> grün gestrichelt = S1
> grün gestrichpunktet = S2
> grün gepunktet = S3


Es gibt hierzu schon seit Jahrzehnten entsprechende farbliche Einordungen. Im MTB Bereich bereits auch schon über zehn Jahre. Angelegt an die farbliche Markierung von Skipisten wurden die Farben auch für MTB übernommen - wie man auch bei nachfolgenden Beiträgen in den entsprechenden Links, bsp. zur IMBA, sieht. 
Grün = Transfer, Forststraße, Straße, Feldweg
blau = S0-S1+
rot =S1-S2+
schwarz = S3+
Ach weitere Vorschläge, die hier im Thread gemacht wurden, sind schon praktisch umgesetzt. So gibt es auch eine Konditionsskala.





						Trail- und Konditionsskala
					






					www.dav-heilbronn.de
				




Auch die Einordnung nach Nutzergruppen gibt es bereits in etlichen Destinations, bsp. hier im Geo-Naturpark Bergstraße. 





						Legende
					

Mountainbike-Projekt des Geo-Naturpark Bergstraße-Odenwald mit ausgeschilderten Mountainbike-Rundstrecken und Verbindungsstrecken.




					www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de
				




Vieles davon läuft über Multiplikatoren wie bsp. die DIMB oder das Mountainbike Tourismusforum. Vieles von Dem was hier im Thread vorgeschlagen wird, oder angedacht wird, gibt es bereits geregelt seit vielen Jahren. 

Das "MTB-News" Problem ist die "Subjektivität". Die Intersubjektivität bezüglich, bsp. Schwierigkeit einer Strecke, ist im MTB News Forum oft deutlich different zur Intersubjektivität der millionen MountainbikerInnen "da draußen". Ich erinnere mich da noch an Forendiskussionen, über bsp. Sölden, oder den Haideralmtrail am Reschensee. Letzterer ist "schwarz" mit S3 gekennzeichnet. Es ist für den "MTB-Forenheld" unverständlich, wie man solch eine leichte, "maximal blaue" Linie mit S3 kennzeichnen könne.  Nicht erkennen wollen Manche, dass der Singletrailskala eine klare Beschreibung der Bodenbeschaffenheit und Geographie auf objektiver Sachebene zugrunde liegt. 

Das die "Gefährlichkeit" bei der Singletrailskala nicht mit erfasst wurde, kann man hingegen durchaus als Manko sehen. Doch letztlich ist "Gefährlichkeit" dann nur über "Sturzräume" zu klassifizieren. Somit müsste die Forststraße vom Tremalzo zum Notapass bsp. mit "S3" bewertet werden. Wer sich da auf dem Schotter verbremst, kann schnell mal hundert Meter abstürzen. Ich persönlich sehe deshalb wenig Sinn darin. 

Unbedarfte GelegeheitsfahrerInnen und AnfängerInnen sind längst nicht so blöd, wie hier in diversen Threads immer gern mit haarsträubenden (ist das wirklich so passiert wie hier erzählt?) Geschichten dargestellt wird. Zweifelsohne gibt es immer wieder AnwärterInnen für den Darwin Award. Die große Menge hält sich allerdings eher an Erklärungen, Weisungen, Beschreibungen und Schilder. Auch ich habe in Sölden schon eine Gruppe RadfahrerInnen in sommerlicher Freizeitkleidung gesehen, die sich auf einen blauen Trail wagten, und kläglich scheiterten. Was ich nicht sah, sind die hunderte Gruppen RadfahrerInnen, die genau das eben nicht! taten. 


Insofern halte ich die Diskussion in machen Punkten für müßig. Wer S2 oder S3 fahren kann, also wirklich fahren kann, der weiß worauf man sich einlässt, und Strecken dieser Charakteristik befinden sich eben oft auch in Umfeldern ohne Sturzräume und mit extremen Witterungseinflüssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (14. August 2022)

Dahigez schrieb:


> Davon ab, ist der DAV in diesem System mit involviert oder warum wird das hier diskutiert? Eventuell sollte man für diese Diskussion einen eigenen Thread starten, könnte es wert sein.


ja bitte diesen Thread nicht weiter sachfremd missbrauchen und bitte diese Diskussion auslagern, danke


----------



## Schnitzelzauber (15. August 2022)

franzam schrieb:


> Muss eigentlich heutzutage alles klassifiziert und eingeteilt sein? Wir wir die ersten Touren in den Bergen gefahren sind, haben wir die nur die Topokarten gehabt. Gefahren wurde nach dem Motto "Versuch macht kluch"
> Jetzt braucht jeder alles perfekt erläutert, beschildert und mit möglichst wenig Aufwand für Planung und Selbstdenken


Die Klassifizierung und Einteilung würde der Orientierung und der Lenkung dienen. Wenn ich nicht in einer bestimmten Ecke aufgewachsen bin und dort jeden Trail persönlich kenne, dann wünsche ich mir eben, daß Leute, die diesen Trail kennen, anderen mitteilen, ob man da fahren kann oder ob das ein totaler Graus ist. 
Eines der Probleme damit kommt doch daher: wenn ein Weg der erste ist, der da kartiert wird, saugt der 50% des Verkehrs in der Region an und ist in nullkommanix ausgeballert. Gibt es aber viele Alternativen in einer Region, dann kann sich der Verkehr wieder verteilen, was den Wegen zugute kommt und auch die Konflikte reduziert. Und wenn ich mich nicht auskenne, dann ist es doch toll, zu erfahren, daß es da einen Trail gibt und ich nicht Forstautobahn fahren muss. Genau das passiert doch mit den Wanderwegen seit Jahrzehnten. Da geht doch auch keiner her und sagt, finds halt raus ob der Pfad irgendwo hin führt, oder sich einfach im Wald verliert. Nein, da fährst Du irgendwo hin, kaufst Dir eine Wanderkarte und schaust, welche Wege heute Deinem Bedarf an Länge, Steigung, Schwierigkeitsgrad entsprechen. 
Nur beim Biken hockt gefühlt jeder auf seinem persönlichen Lieblingstrail und hat Angst, daß irgendjemand davon erfahren könnte, weil der dann in kurzer Zeit kaputtgefahren wird. 
Ein weiteres wie ich finde sehr deutsches Problem ist, daß wenn irgendwer Trails mit bestimmten Eigenschaften ausweist, er fürchtet, für genau diese Eigenschaften verantwortlich gemacht zu werden. Quasi wie eine Zusicherung bestimmter "Produkteigenschaften". Was dann wieder dazu führt, daß offiziell ausgewiesene MTB Strecken 3m breit betoniert sein müssen, und jede Kurve vom TÜV geprüft und abgenommen werden muss. Etwas übertrieben dargestellt. Aber sowas ist ja ein Riesenhindernis, da das ein Wahnsinnsaufwand ist. Ich denke, wir hätten alle viel mehr davon, wenn wir deutlich _vereinfachen_ würden, indem so eine Ausweisung nicht als Zusicherung, sondern explizit als unverbindliche Beschreibung eines Wegzustands verstanden würde. Wo dann jede/r eben selber einschätzen muss/kann/darf, ob das was für ihn/sie ist. Wie gesagt: Wenn das Angebot groß ist, verteilt sich der Verkehr besser und es gibt insgesamt weniger Probleme. 

Mein Traum-/Zielzustand ist, möglichst einfach neue Wege zu finden, auf denen man seinen Spaß mit dem Mountainbike haben kann. Und ich frage mich halt, woran das hapert.


----------



## dertutnix (15. August 2022)

Schnitzelzauber schrieb:


> … ich frage mich halt, woran das hapert.


am DAV vielleicht?


----------



## Sun on Tour (15. August 2022)

Schnitzelzauber schrieb:


> Nur beim Biken hockt gefühlt jeder auf seinem persönlichen Lieblingstrail und hat Angst, daß irgendjemand davon erfahren könnte, weil der dann in kurzer Zeit kaputtgefahren wird.


Eigentlich haben sie Angst, dass diese Wege gesperrt werden könnten.


Schnitzelzauber schrieb:


> für *Wanderer* gibt es in den Wanderkarten tausende Wege, die in den Karten einheitlich markiert sind:
> ...
> Damit könnte jeder entscheiden, ob er sich das zutraut, da zu fahren (würde vielleicht von vornherein ne Menge Leute abhalten),* ohne Leuten mit besserer Fahrtechnik die interessanten Wege wegzunehmen.*


Man bekommt die Intention zu dem vermeintlichen Off-Topic-Abstecher fast gar nicht mit, aber offensichtlich ging es darum eine "Gleichstellung" mit den Wanderern zu erreichen. Dabei sollten durch Wegmarkierungen potentielle Selbstunfälle vermieden werden, die vermeintlich gegen das Mountainbiken und für Sperrungen verwendet werden könnten.

Obwohl das Mountainbiken in der Natur beim Unfallgeschehen keine nennenswerte Rolle spielt, leben viele von uns mit dieser Angst.

Während Selbstunfälle bei den Wanderern heuer bisher auf Rekordhoch sind, spielt das Mountainbiken bei den Bergunfällen trotz bestem Bergwetter, Boom und E-Bike-Boom keine nennswerte Rolle. Beim Wandern folgen daraus keine Forderungen nach Sperrungen, wenn mal etwas passiert und beim Mountainibiken schwingt immer die Befürchtung mit, falls mal etwas passieren könnte. Da stimmt doch etwas nicht.









						Warum in Bayerns Bergen mehr Menschen sterben
					

In den bayerische Alpen sind zuletzt mehr Menschen ums Leben gekommen als in vielen Jahren davor. Die  Gründe sind vielfältig.




					www.sueddeutsche.de
				




Die DIMB arbeitet daher mit dem Kuratorium für Alpine Sicherheit daran, dass sich daran nichts ändert:








						Mehr Sicherheit beim Bergsport: Herrmann und Eisenreich informieren über Bergunfälle
					






					www.stmi.bayern.de
				











						»Sobald man in den Bergen unterwegs ist, ist man Teil einer Gemeinschaft«: Gespräch zu mehr Sicherheit im Bergsport und Rettungsübung am Jenner
					

Schönau am Königssee – Die Polizeistatistik alarmiert: 2021 waren allein in Südostoberbayern 55 Menschen am Berg ums Leben gekommen, der Höchststand ...




					www.berchtesgadener-anzeiger.de
				




Und auch der Kreis zum Topic schließt sich wieder, denn der DAV hat zwar das Mountainbiken zur Kernsportart erklärt, aber die Angst vor unbegründeten Sperrungen erhält er mit seiner Haltung zum Betretungsrecht für Mountainbiker aufrecht. Immer noch propagiert er, dass das Radfahren respektive Mountainbiken  auf bestimmte (geeignete) Wege eingeschränk werden könnte/sollte. Damit erklärt sich hier auch der Wunsch nach einer entsprechenden Markierung. Eine klare Aussage zur gerechten und in vielen Bundesländern auch rechtlich vorgesehenen Gleichstellung der Wegenutzer durch den DAV fehlt leider immer noch.


----------



## Schnitzelzauber (15. August 2022)

Danke @Sun on Tour ! 

Noch kürzer: 


WegeRECHT für Mountainbiker überall ist die Grundvoraussetzung für
eine Orientierungshilfe und dadurch eine Lenkunkswirkung durch eine MTB-spezifische Markierung.
Das alles basierend auf einer Selbsteinschätzung des betroffenen Bikers. 

Können wir uns auf sowas einigen? 

Das ist natürlich für die dem Mountainbiken avers gestimmten Parteien nicht so attraktiv. 


> Eine klare Aussage zur gerechten und in vielen Bundesländern auch rechtlich vorgesehenen Gleichstellung der Wegenutzer durch den DAV fehlt leider immer noch.


Nachdem ich mir den Blogbeitrag des ÖAV reingezogen habe, der hier irgendwo verlinkt war, bekomme ich den Eindruck, daß man sehr langsam bemerkt, daß sich da auf der Bedarfsseite ein Wandel vollzieht. Scheinbar aber kann sich der DAV noch nicht ganz entscheiden, ob er sich lieber als Bollwerk der Wanderer gegen die Biker sehen will, oder lieber das erhebliche Mitgliederpotential, das ja in der Massenbewegung MTB steckt, erschließen möchte. Und da kommen dann solche halbgaren Sachen raus, wo man nicht genau sagen kann, ob die nun für oder eher gegen die Mountainbiker gerichtet sind. 

Ich kann die Gefühle vieler nicht-MTBler im DAV ja gut verstehen - da drängen nun auf einmal Massen von Radfahrern auf "ihre" Wege, ständig muss man ausweichen (Und ja, das müssen "wir" MTBler auch mal respektieren, es sind tatsächlich allermeist die Wanderer, die (zumeist netterweise!) zur Seite gehen, um unsereins passieren zu lassen!). Da ist die erste Reaktion, "Ihr stört", verständlich. Und wir kommen mit "Wieso sollt Ihr da mehr Rechte haben als wir?"
Auf der anderen Seite: Was haben "wir" als MTB Community denn anzubieten? 

"Nehmt Rücksicht auf Wanderer" - OK, das ist vernünftig, aber nix was ich nicht eh tun würde.
"Bauen wir halt eigene Wege" - Naja, nicht überall möglich oder gewünscht, um es vorsichtig auszudrücken
Und sonst? Leisere oder weniger aggressiv klingende Freiläufe? Ist manchmal besser als ne Klingel (Entfernung und Geschwindigkeit gut einschätzbar vs. Klingel), auch wenn mich mein eigener Freilauf massiv stört.

Wie kann man denn sonst das Zusammenleben auf dem Trail de-eskalieren? Weiß jemand, was den _Wanderern_ wichtig ist, _wenn_ sie denn einem MTBler begegnen? Also, außer daß der gefälligst sich in Luft auflösen soll?


----------



## dopero (15. August 2022)

Schnitzelzauber schrieb:


> Scheinbar aber kann sich der DAV noch nicht ganz entscheiden, ob er sich lieber als Bollwerk der Wanderer gegen die Biker sehen will, oder lieber das erhebliche Mitgliederpotential, das ja in der Massenbewegung MTB steckt, erschließen möchte.


Bitte auch immer unterscheiden, dass mit „der DAV“ der Dachverband zu verstehen ist. In den einzelnen Sektionen gibt es da ganz andere Ansichten, leider nicht nur pro MTB. Hängt wohl stark von der Altersstruktur des jeweiligen Sektionsvorstandes ab.


----------



## Sun on Tour (15. August 2022)

Schnitzelzauber schrieb:


> Danke @Sun on Tour !
> 
> Noch kürzer:
> 
> ...


Das schreibe ich in diesem Forum schon seit 12 Jahren... ;-)


Schnitzelzauber schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, was den _Wanderern_ wichtig ist, _wenn_ sie denn einem MTBler begegnen?


Die Wanderer wollen Radfahrer rechtzeitig bemerken können. Das entspannt die Begegnungen schon sehr.
Hierfür gibt es für den Lenker entsprechende Helferlein, die man bei Bedarf aktivieren kann: Trailbell

Hier zum Beispiel








						swisstrailbell
					

Herzlich Willkommen bei den swisstrailbell® - exclusiv online im Fahrradklingel-Shop !! Diese frisch und urschweizerisch tönende Schelle wird mit einem speziell konstruiertem Band am Lenker oder Vorbau befestigt, ohne diesen...




					fahrradklingel-shop.de
				



 übrigens mit 10% Ermäßigung für DIMB-Mitglieder auf alle Klingeln...

Die Beachtung der Trailrules wird vorausgesetzt.


----------



## franzam (15. August 2022)

Meine Meinung zu den Einteilungen, Markierungen oder Zertifizierung von Mountainbikewegen sollte eher in diese Richtung deuten: Wanderweg, also darf ich auch fahren.
Es geht ja nicht überall nur um alpines Gelände mit Absturzgefahr. Es geht bei diesen "Vorzeigeprojekten" der Staatsregierung genauso um die anderen Regionen in Bayern.


----------



## scratch_a (15. August 2022)

Schnitzelzauber schrieb:


> Wie kann man denn sonst das Zusammenleben auf dem Trail de-eskalieren? Weiß jemand, was den _Wanderern_ wichtig ist, _wenn_ sie denn einem MTBler begegnen? Also, außer daß der gefälligst sich in Luft auflösen soll?



Bei manchen "Wanderer" ist es scheiß egal, wie höflich und zuvorkommend man ist. Die reine Anwesenheit genügt, um diese erzürnen zu lassen. Ist leider so.

Und ja, ich kann auch Wanderer verstehen, wenn sie nach dem 30. Radler genervt sind, wenn sie ausweichen müssen. Allerdings ist es für die Radler ja genauso, dass wir zumindest deutlich abbremsen, oftmals sogar anhalten müssen. Von uns wird es ja auch als selbstverständlich gesehen. Meist wissen die Leute eh, wenn der Weg sehr beliebt und entsprechend frequentiert ist. Wenn man das nicht will, sollte man diese Wege vor allem zu beliebten Zeiten meiden. Ich kann weder als Radfahrer noch als Wanderer davon ausgehen, dass beliebte Wanderwege an einem schönen Sonntagnachmittag nur mir gehören und sonst keiner unterwegs ist.
Und da könnte auch der DAV bei den Mitgliedern viel machen, wenn man die Mitglieder immer wieder entsprechend sensibilisiert und auf ein gemeinsames Wegerecht hinweist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (15. August 2022)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Und da könnte auch der DAV bei den Mitgliedern viel machen, wenn man die Mitglieder immer wieder entsprechend sensibilisiert und auf ein gemeinsames Wegerecht hinweist.


Träum weiter. Es wird beim propagierten „Vorrang für Wanderer“ bleiben.
Und was Leute unter Vorrang verstehen (wollen?), sieht man ja tagtäglich im Straßenverkehr.


----------



## Das-Licht (15. August 2022)

Schnitzelzauber schrieb:


> Nur beim Biken hockt gefühlt jeder auf seinem persönlichen Lieblingstrail und hat Angst, daß irgendjemand davon erfahren könnte, weil der dann in kurzer Zeit kaputtgefahren wird.
> Ein weiteres wie ich finde sehr deutsches Problem ist, daß wenn irgendwer Trails mit bestimmten Eigenschaften ausweist, er fürchtet, für genau diese Eigenschaften verantwortlich gemacht zu werden. Quasi wie eine Zusicherung bestimmter "Produkteigenschaften". Was dann wieder dazu führt, daß offiziell ausgewiesene MTB Strecken 3m breit betoniert sein müssen, und jede Kurve vom TÜV geprüft und abgenommen werden muss. Etwas übertrieben dargestellt. Aber sowas ist ja ein Riesenhindernis, da das ein Wahnsinnsaufwand ist.


...wurde ja schon erwähnt, dass es nicht das "kaputt fahren" ist, sondern der "Rückbau" von Amtswegen, wenn ein hidden trail publik wird. Ich finde Deine Sichtweise auf MountainbikerInnen die sich um Trails kümmern, in diesem Punkt nicht gerade positiv. 
Die Planung, Anlage und Pflege von offiziellen Trails ist in der Tat ein "wahnsinns Aufwand", allerdings weniger aus den von Dir genannten Gründen. Die Auflagen sind in der Regel recht übersichtlich und eindeutig formuliert. Und ja, solch ein Trail muss vor dem Bau (häufig ist es ja ein illegaler Trail der legalisiert wird) behördlich begangen werden, und nach Fertigstellung ebenfalls. Auch muss Jemand "verantwortlich" sein, der in festgelegten Abständen kontrolliert, ob noch alles ok ist und dies dokumentiert. Das betrachte ich alles als selbstverständlich. Zweifelsohne ist die Behördenarbeit ein oft schwieriges Geschäft. Mindestens genau so problematisch ist es jedoch, Leute zu finden, die dabei helfen, einen Trail zu planen, mit Behörden zu reden, den Trail zu bauen und hinterher zu pflegen. 
Mein "Problem" mit MountainbikerInnen ist also nicht, dass sie Trails "verstecken", sondern dass Viele Ihr Ding machen, und sich nicht für die Allgemeinheit der MountainbikerInnen einbringen.


----------



## homerjay (16. August 2022)

Hauteroute schrieb:


> Mittlerweile bei Allegra als Projektleiter Tourismus.


Wurde die Stelle nachbesetzt? Falls nein, ist das ein Grund mehr, um aus dem DAV auszutreten und es ist schon bemerkenswert, dass der DAV als Projektträger Schwierigkeiten hat, überhaupt Mitarbeiter dafür zu finden.


----------



## JensDey (16. August 2022)

dopero schrieb:


> Träum weiter. Es wird beim propagierten „Vorrang für Wanderer“ bleiben.
> Und was Leute unter Vorrang verstehen (wollen?), sieht man ja tagtäglich im Straßenverkehr.


Dann scheint es um so mehr ein Ziel. Unbedingte gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme. Denn "Vorrang für Wanderer" scheint ja an vielen Stellen gar nicht umsetzbar. Wenn ich das als Wanderer so im Kopf habe, ist der Frust vorprogrammiert. 
Auch ein Rechtslaufgebot mit der Pflicht eine Lenkerbreite Platz zu ermöglichen wäre dann hilfreich. Natürlich dürfen sie weiter nebeneinander tratschen, nur sind sie nicht mehr im Recht und müssen halt einrücken.


----------



## dopero (16. August 2022)

Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass auf allen Wegen die StVO gilt (nach meiner Erinnerung bestätigen das diverse Urteile), dann müssten Fußgänger eigentlich ...


> § 25 Fußgänger
> (1) Wer zu Fuß geht, muss die Gehwege benutzen. Auf der Fahrbahn darf nur gegangen werden, wenn die Straße weder einen Gehweg noch einen Seitenstreifen hat. Wird die Fahrbahn benutzt, muss innerhalb geschlossener Ortschaften am rechten oder linken Fahrbahnrand gegangen werden; *außerhalb geschlossener Ortschaften muss am linken Fahrbahnrand gegangen werden*, wenn das zumutbar ist. Bei Dunkelheit, bei schlechter Sicht oder* wenn die Verkehrslage es erfordert, muss einzeln hintereinander gegangen werden.*


----------



## dertutnix (16. August 2022)

homerjay schrieb:


> Wurde die Stelle nachbesetzt? Falls nein, ist das ein Grund mehr, um aus dem DAV auszutreten und es ist schon bemerkenswert, dass der DAV als Projektträger Schwierigkeiten hat, überhaupt Mitarbeiter dafür zu finden.


vielleicht hilft die Seite





						Jobs - DAV - Deutscher Alpenverein (DAV)
					

In der Jobbörse des Deutschen Alpenvereins (DAV) bieten wir regelmäßig Stellenangebote in der Bundesgeschäftsstelle, in DAV-Sektionen sowie auf Alpenvereinshütten.




					www.alpenverein.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KäptnFR (16. August 2022)

dopero schrieb:


> Träum weiter. Es wird beim propagierten „Vorrang für Wanderer“ bleiben.
> Und was Leute unter Vorrang verstehen (wollen?), sieht man ja tagtäglich im Straßenverkehr.


Naja, „propagieren“ muss man das zumindest in Bayern nicht, es steht genau so im Gesetz das wir alle immer so gerne zitieren 😊

Art. 28
Benutzung von Wegen
(1) Jedermann darf auf Privatwegen in der freien Natur wandern und, soweit sich die Wege dafür eignen, reiten und mit Fahrzeugen ohne Motorkraft sowie Krankenfahrstühlen fahren. *Den Fußgängern gebührt der Vorrang.*


----------



## dopero (16. August 2022)

Das ist mir schon klar. Hat aber nichts mit „alle haben sich beim Auftauchen von Wanderern sofort in Luft aufzulösen“ zu tun, wie es durch geschickte Auswahl des Kontextes sehr oft suggeriert wird.

So wie man halt auch den „geeigneten Weg“ immer so mit Kontext versieht, dass die gewünschte Auslegung pro Wanderer dem normalen (unbedarften) Mitbürger nahegelegt wird.


----------



## homerjay (16. August 2022)

dertutnix schrieb:


> vielleicht hilft die Seite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


19,5h in Teilzeit nach TVöD, davon in M und Umgebung zu leben, wird schwierig.


----------



## Dahigez (16. August 2022)

Ich propagiere mal das gute alte bayrische Motto „leben und leben lassen“. Damit sollten sich doch solche eher unkomplizierten Situationen wie „zwei Parteien begegnen sich auf einem Weg“ in aller Regel konfliktfrei bewältigen lassen. Würde einem Verband wie dem DAV auch gut zu Gesicht stehen, eine solche Haltung einzunehmen.


----------



## mw.dd (16. August 2022)

homerjay schrieb:


> Falls nein, ist das ein Grund mehr, um aus dem DAV auszutreten


Warst Du damals in/nach der Telko nicht eher positiv gestimmt, was den DAV betrifft und warst gespannt, wie sich die Mitwirkung der Sektionen bei der Umsetzung der Pilotprojekte bzw. dem Vollzug der neuen VwV gestalltet? Was hat sich geändert?


----------



## mw.dd (16. August 2022)

homerjay schrieb:


> 19,5h in Teilzeit nach TVöD, davon in M und Umgebung zu leben, wird schwierig.


👇


mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich bin entsetzt, dass der DAV - obwohl er gern Interessenvertreter der MTBiker sein will - gerade 1,5 Stellen und das auch nur projektbezogen und zu 2/3 fremdfinanziert dafür erübrigen will


Gut gealtert.


----------



## homerjay (16. August 2022)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Warst Du damals in/nach der Telko nicht eher positiv gestimmt, was den DAV betrifft und warst gespannt, wie sich die Mitwirkung der Sektionen bei der Umsetzung der Pilotprojekte bzw. dem Vollzug der neuen VwV gestalltet? Was hat sich geändert?


Stimmt, war ich. Ich habe auch - rein subjektiv - den Eindruck, dass sich die Lage bei mir vor Ort ein bischen beruhigt hat, was aber auch an anderen Einflüssen liegen kann (Wegfall der Corona-Beschränkungen, neue Landrätin, Arbeit des Mountainbike Allgäu e.V., etc.). 
Bei der Videokonferenz wurde allerdings auch kommuniziert, dass der Alpenverein das Projekt auch entsprechend personell unterstützt. Ursprünglich waren für das Pilotprojekt 2 Mitarbeiter eingeplant, der erste hat bereits kurz nach dem Start wieder gekündigt, und nunmehr ist wohl derzeit gar kein Mitarbeiter mehr in diesem Projekt tätig. Bedenklich finde ich außerdem, dass es der Alpenverein auch (hausintern) nicht schafft, die Stelle wieder schnell nach zu besetzen.
Angesichts der Tatsache, dass die Stelle im Ressort Naturschutz und Kartografie angesiedelt ist und zudem explizit als "Mitarbeiter*in Mountainbike und Umwelt" ausgeschrieben ist könnte man fast schon auf die Idee kommen, dass entsprechende Bewerber*innen sich vorwiegend mit Besucherlenkungskonzepten und der Sperrung ungeeigneter Wege im Sinne der vom DAV mit gestalteten Verwaltungsvorschrift beschäftigen sollen.


----------

